# The person below me game......



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 9, 2008)

I am stealing this game from another forum I came across. It wasn't my original thought but I really liked it and thought it would be fun to play with all of you. 

Here are the rules: I will start and I will say something about the person who will be posting below me. Then, whomever chooses that spot confirms or falsifies my statement. 

Example: The person below me......lives in Nevada. 

Then, the next person posts and says something like: False....I live in Nebraska in a city called.....and then expands a little bit. 

The idea is to find out more about the people we have met in this forum. 

So, here we go!  

The person below me........has been out of the country at least one time.

Bluefirepegasus

....play as much as you want and post as often as you want!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 9, 2008)

False! I went to Hawaii once, so I left the mainland!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2008)

So where's goldenrose's statement? ...


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 9, 2008)

NYEric said:


> So where's goldenrose's statement? ...


OK - OK I take better pictures than I read!

I bet several others have been to a bigger island(s).


----------



## TutoPeru (Jan 9, 2008)

Goldenrose, we need a statement from you after you answer bluefirepagasus' In that way the next person would have something to answer for you. 

In other words, you would say:
"False! I went to Hawaii once, so I left the mainland!"
and then 
something like this: "The person below me, grows his/her orchids under lights"

I hope this helps


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2008)

True. It should help. The person below me can take better photos than I can!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 9, 2008)

TutoPeru said:


> Goldenrose, we need a statement from you after you answer bluefirepagasus' In that way the next person would have something to answer for you. In other words, you would say:
> "False! I went to Hawaii once, so I left the mainland!"
> and then something like this: "The person below me, grows his/her orchids under lights" I hope this helps



It does but maybe it wasn't clear ......



goldenrose said:


> OK - OK I take better pictures than I read!
> 
> I bet several others have been to a bigger island(s).


 

MY statement is I bet several others have been to a bigger island(s).
but if that's confusing or not the statement your looking for here's another
'the person below me has been to Greenland.'


----------



## Heather (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm confused.


----------



## Candace (Jan 9, 2008)

There's no drinking involved with this game?


----------



## Mark (Jan 9, 2008)

LOL. This is more fun than if it had worked! :rollhappy:

The person below me loves wearing women's shoes.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 9, 2008)

Heather said:


> I'm confused.


:rollhappy::rollhappy:Thanks -Love you Heather! You're making me feel GOOD! 
You were below me - so have you been to Greenland? Answer true or false & then make a statement that the next person posting under you has to reply to.


----------



## Heather (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay okay, I'll play...I needed some alcohol first. 

I have not been to Greenland. 

True or False:
I loooooooooove multi-floral paphs!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, that's true. But then, I love just about all Paphs.

The person below me loves the snow and cold Winter weather.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 9, 2008)

That's true and false. I Like snow but hate cold weather that's why I moved from Ohio to Texas.

The person below me has been growing slippers for more then 20 yrs


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 10, 2008)

False...I have only been growing slippers for about a year.

The person below me...loves horses. Especially appaloosas.

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Mark (Jan 10, 2008)

Now we're on track.

True, but then I love all animals, even naked mole rats.

The person below me is over six feet tall!


----------



## Gilda (Jan 10, 2008)

False...5'6 
*The person below me is going to the WOC and I will meet them !*


----------



## cwt (Jan 10, 2008)

False, my wife is going there to try and get you all to my country in 2014. 
The person below me is also not only growing paphs but Lycaste as well.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2008)

False, but I like the smell. [Fragrance of Lycastes ] 
The person below me likes sushi.


----------



## cwt (Jan 10, 2008)

The smell of sushi?!?!


----------



## Heather (Jan 10, 2008)

True, I love sushi!! 

The person below me hates fish.


----------



## cdub (Jan 10, 2008)

False. If it swims, I eat it.

The person below me is undecided for US presidential vote.


----------



## Mark (Jan 10, 2008)

True. But I live in a state that has little to no say in who the final candidates will be so I don't even bother paying attention until the week before the election. It's more peaceful that way.

The person below me shot the sheriff!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2008)

False, there are very few sheriffs in NYC. They only enforce traffic violation debt collection. 
The person below me doesn't know what the weather in Colorado is today.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 10, 2008)

TRUE!
The person below me has a Golden Retriever.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2008)

False; but I have 8 Leopard geckos! 
Unlike me, the person below me is using their home computer for posting on this forum.


----------



## rdhed (Jan 10, 2008)

True...(only because it's my day off!)
The person below me has their Bachelors and Masters degree.


----------



## TutoPeru (Jan 10, 2008)

True, I have a bachelor degree on Industrial Engineering that I got in Peru. And the reason I end up in the US is because I came to get a masters on Business Administration. Fun times.....

TPBM, would like to become an American Orchid Society judge


----------



## Heather (Jan 10, 2008)

True! But I cannot afford it. :sob:

The person below me is an AOS judge!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2008)

False, but I considered joining an accreditation program so I could clerk at the 19th WOC . The person below me has over 100 paphs.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2008)

NYEric said:


> False, but I considered joining an accreditation program so I could clerk at the 19th WOC . The person below me has over 100 paphs.


Well, that's true! How did you know???

The person below me grows at least 20 different kinds of orchids.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 10, 2008)

That's false. I use to have more the twenty as a beginer but now strictly slippers with a few dens, cats and neo's

The one below knows nothing about sailing


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 10, 2008)

true, I do know nothing about sailing... 

the person below me does pole-dancing for fun...:evil:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jan 10, 2008)

True. What can I say, I go to college in LA. :evil:

The person below me started their collection with a NOID from the grocery store, garden centre, etc.


----------



## Candace (Jan 10, 2008)

Nope, I brought some named cattleyas back with me on a trip to Hawaii probably 12 years ago. That's what started it all...

TPBM believes alien life forms exist.


----------



## TheLorax (Jan 10, 2008)

True, I believe alien life forms exist.

TPBM loves cats.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 11, 2008)

True...but to a point. I love cats that love me. Especially the big fat house cats. I love those!

The person below me.....has been a ballerina and danced on point before.

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## cwt (Jan 11, 2008)

False, that would have been a laugh.
TPBM is involved in the growing of plants other than orchids on a commercial basis.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 11, 2008)

False, for both of them, but I would love to... Well I am too young right now so maybe in a few years from now... 

TPBM has two freshwater fish tanks...


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2008)

False, I have one freshwater tank though. 


TPBM wears black more than they ought to.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 11, 2008)

True! But I am considering combining into one tank as most of my hobby time is spent on Orchids instead. 

TPBM lives in the same city they were born in.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 11, 2008)

OOPs, Heather beat me to it.

OK, responding to her, 
False (When isn't black an appropriate fashion choice?<grin>)
Besides I actually wear more earth tone clothes.

TPBM is saving for a big vacation to somewhere they have never been before.


----------



## Mark (Jan 11, 2008)

True! We're gearing up to go kayaking around the Galapagos islands.

The person below me frequently bakes their own bread.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2008)

False, but I make a killer chicken Parm. 
The person below me does not walk up 10 flights of stais a day.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 11, 2008)

Hmmm does walking up & down the same flight of stairs 10X a day qualify?

TPBM does not have a birthday this month.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2008)

False. 
TPBM will visit their children within the next month.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 11, 2008)

This is too True! When there is 7 and 6 still live with you, a big break is needed! The oldest blessed me and the wife with a grandaughter 4 mos. ago. Needless to say, there's never a dull monent in our home. Hence the escape to the greenhouse!

TPBM has more kids then me


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2008)

Definitely FALSE

The person below me knows what Drosera rotundifolia is.


----------



## TheLorax (Jan 11, 2008)

True, and I grow several different location plants of this species. 

TPBM knows what Pueraria montana var. lobata is without cheating and looking it up!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2008)

False, no way.
The person below me does not have a sports car.


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2008)

True, I have a Honda Accord, but it's still a little sporty.

TPBM is eating lunch right now (and what are you having, praytell?)


----------



## Mark (Jan 11, 2008)

False. I delay lunch until after 1 or so in order to make the afternoon seem shorter  (I think it's going to be sushi today)

The person below me is often mistaken for a supermodel


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2008)

False, a model yes, but I'm not tall enough to be a supermodel. 
The person below me has a comic book collection!


----------



## cwt (Jan 11, 2008)

True Asterix
Tpbm has worked the whole evening at the flowbench replating.


----------



## Mark (Jan 11, 2008)

False. I'm going to spend the evening cooking, dining, reading and relaxing. Maybe I'll repot something tomorrow. I've not replated anything in ages.

The person below me is a Justice in the United States Supreme Court.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2008)

If I were, there wouldn't be a Bush in the White House now...

The person below me is going to the WOC.


----------



## rdhed (Jan 11, 2008)

False...but that doesn't mean I wouldn't like to.

TPBM...enjoys going to art galleries on the weekends.


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2008)

Sure! If I had time...

TPBM...isn't involved in their local Orchid Society (and is smarter than me!)


----------



## Gilda (Jan 11, 2008)

True , ! How did you know ?oke:
*TPBM grows orchids in semi hydro .*


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2008)

Gilda said:


> True , ! How did you know ?



Do you really have to ask? Don't get me started....The culinary historians were a much easier bunch. Sigh....Thank god I don't have children too.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 11, 2008)

Heather said:


> Do you really have to ask? Don't get me started....The culinary historians were a much easier bunch. Sigh....Thank god I don't have children too.



:rollhappy: Heather, actually my post was for another TPBM ,,,I hadn't refreshed my Slippertalk bookark and it took me to " TPBM has 100 paphs ",so when I answered it was for that one
To answer your TPBM, True, I am involved in my local orchid society , but not this year as much I have been, and I consider that being really smart !!


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 12, 2008)

Gilda said:


> True , ! How did you know ?oke:
> *TPBM grows orchids in semi hydro .*



I guess this is the current one. True. A tub of large grade diatomite containing a bunch of catts, "compot" style.

TPBM has a good recipe for sichuan red oil sauce.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe, if this is what you’re talking about:

Heat one cup of a neutral-tasting vegetable oil in a small saucepan till quite hot (not olive), turn heat to low and add ¼ C crushed red chili pepper flakes, or 3 T powdered chili, or 10-12 whole dried chili peppers, and stir-fry for about 1 minute. Turn the heat off and when it’s completely cool, stir it and strain the oil before bottling. If you want the flavor of sesame oil in it as well, add it to taste once the other is cool and strained. 

The person below me is as depressed as I am that they no longer live near a beautiful body of water they can’t see across.


----------



## Heather (Jan 13, 2008)

True, although I never did, I am depressed that I am not currently. 

TPBM is curing their depression by taking advantage of post season sales.


----------



## Mark (Jan 13, 2008)

False. Consumerism actually depresses me more than not having things. Although I'm working on getting a copy of "Mastering the Art of French Cooking"

The person below me, like me, is going to have to shovel snow today. Again!


----------



## cwt (Jan 13, 2008)

False. We dont get snow although it would be nice.
TPBM is going to sit on the stoep now with a glass of Chardonay and have a braai.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2008)

So totally false. I'm gong to wash my paintball clothes and go shopping, then I'm going to the field to work on my gun and clean up, Maybe watch the Giant's [American Football] game or Heroes season 1 DVD's. 

TPBM wants Ice cream.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 13, 2008)

absolutely true!
tpbm eats frog legs regularly.


----------



## Heather (Jan 13, 2008)

False, but I would if I could! Mmmm, chicken. 

The person below me is sticking his nose in a stinky ass flower right now. oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 13, 2008)

nope, but about to go and work around stinky ass flowers... well, sorta. gotta take down the display at the cape and islands show.

tpbm grows from flask


----------



## suss16 (Jan 13, 2008)

True as long as the flask is full of a JD or the like. Although, growth is questionable.

TPBM is a lefty or thinks they are.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 13, 2008)

False - righty all the way!

TPBM has black hair.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 13, 2008)

Use to be true! But now it's salt and pepper:drool::crazy:

TPBM wants this maddness to end


----------



## cwt (Jan 13, 2008)

True, we import a lot and do our own as well.
TPBM got a passion for wildlife


----------



## Sunsilk (Jan 13, 2008)

*and the answer is....*

oke:It depends on how wild the wild life is..... paphs are OK

TPBM does magic tricks with his orchids


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 14, 2008)

That might be considered TRUE, if you count the number I have made disappear!
TPBM dreams of having a greenhouse someday.


----------



## Heather (Jan 14, 2008)

False. I would prefer a nice three season sunroom. 

TPBM has a snow day today! Yippee! (true for me!)


----------



## Mark (Jan 14, 2008)

False  Plus I'll probably have to shovel out my own parking space when I get to work. They manage to plow all the other end spaces just fine except mine. 

TPBM has lived more than a dozen places.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2008)

True, but this is about where I reside 
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/09/r...0bba7feafbfd92&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss 

TPBM is having a cold lunch.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 14, 2008)

False. Lunch today was actually cereal since I couldn't sleep last night. I have lots of trouble sleeping these days and whenever I get up I always feel like breakfast no matter what time it is. 

The person below me......loves rainbows and knows what a sundog is.

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2008)

Partly true, I like rainbows but have no idea what a sundog is. [BTW Did you have hot cereal or was I right?!] 
The person below me is not a fan of Heroes [TV show not sandwich].


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 15, 2008)

I've never seen Heroes, so I guess I can't be a fan - TRUE!
TPBM does know what a sundog is........


----------



## Heather (Jan 15, 2008)

I know what a sundog is. We used to see them a lot in Albuquerque. 

They're like sunspots on the sun - little spots of extra or other spectrums of light nearby the sun when you look at it. That's not a scientific description. 

Here's one. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundog

The person below me has visited the island of Vieques in Puerto Rico.


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 15, 2008)

False! Haven't been to or near PR.



streetmorrisart said:


> Maybe, if this is what you’re talking about:
> 
> Heat one cup of a neutral-tasting vegetable oil in a small saucepan till quite hot ...



Thanks! Every variation is slightly wierder.

TPBM cooks risotto in the microwave.


----------



## Heather (Jan 15, 2008)

Ew! No! 

(do you?) 

TPBM has read the Pullman trilogy. And seen the first film. 

What did you think?


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 15, 2008)

Actually nuked risotto is easy and really good.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 15, 2008)

False/true: I did see the first movie and liked it. I thought they made a good representation of what was going on for the little time. I started to read the first book but......gads.....his reading is a little tedious. I couldn't get into the book. 

(Oh my goodness! Thanks for the info on the sundogs. I knew about them, but not in so much depth! I ate it up like a kid at Christmas! I am a total science geek!) 


The person below me.......has an orchid in bloom right now! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 16, 2008)

This one is too easy - TRUE!

TPBM is a spy for a rival forum!  (seeing I've joined the ranks of the booted out!)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2008)

False. I belong to a few N-scale model railroad forums and the paintball nation forum [Actually the funniest thing on this planet!], but never another orchid forum. 

I dont think we have sundogs in NYC! 

TPBM has never driven over 100 MPH!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 16, 2008)

false...
tpbm enjoys the snow


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2008)

False. Very false. OK, I don't mind the look the first snowfall of the season, but we've had lots so far this winter and more is on the way. Snow sucks and the only way I can make myself like it is to tell myself it's insulating my Cyps. 

TPBM is a licensed pilot


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 16, 2008)

False. My brother-in-law is a licensed pilot. I flew with him over the Grand Canyon in a 4 seater.

TPBM has a light mover over his orchids.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 16, 2008)

False...I wish I had lights of any kind for my orchids! Oh to have more money! 

The person below me......has played hockey before and loved it! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 17, 2008)

true, growing up we used to play on a frozen pond near by. But I haven't been on skates in ....decades now.

TPBM had a dog growing up, but none now.


----------



## swamprad (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, I had several dogs, my favorite was named Cheddar (as in cheese). I loved my pets as a boy, but as an adult, all my attempts at pet ownership have ended in disaster. There was the adopted stray we treated for heartworms successfully, who ran away the first time we let him into the fenced back yard, the sugar glider we smuggled on a plane from Florida who acquired a taste for human blood, the perfect, precious, wonderful kitty who died at age 6 months from a rare viral infection, the next kitty who is sweet and loving, but is aka the destroyer of worlds from Hell, now enjoying his new life as an outside kitty, the stories go on and on...

TPBM has won an award at an orchid show...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2008)

False.  [ I still don't feel competent at growing orchids so I've never entered a show.] 
TPBM is going to the WOC!!!


----------



## Gilda (Jan 17, 2008)

TRUE !!! I'll be there on Wed. and I hope to see some of you there !!
*TPBM is a Vegan*


----------



## Heather (Jan 17, 2008)

False...where's the steak? 

TPBM dyes their hair!


----------



## TheLorax (Jan 17, 2008)

True if frosting or highlighting counts!

The person below me goes to a Church somewhat regularly.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 17, 2008)

TheLorax said:


> True if frosting or highlighting counts!
> 
> The person below me goes to a Church somewhat regularly.


Not from this Agnostic!

TPBM is an avid out-door gardener.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes true! 
I have a water garden, about 10 different kinds of japanese maples, numerous hostas and dozens of day lilies, just to get started.....
And its nice to know I have kindred spirit here (don't get me started on organized religion.....)

TPBM drives a vehicle with a manual transmission


----------



## TheLorax (Jan 18, 2008)

Ah ha ha, I go to a Church regularly and I'm not even Christian! You guys are forgetting about food pantry collections, Toys For Tots collections, Church basements for meetings/gatherings and so forth and so on! And Churches always seem to have the best flea markets/multi family garage sales in summer. 

False, no way would I drive a vehicle with a manual transmission! It's been so long I'd probably strip the gears or something. 

TPBM is going camping in the next month or so.


----------



## Heather (Jan 18, 2008)

Are you kidding? It's snowing currently with ice expected momentarily and rain all ay tomorrow! No camping in my future. 

Though, I miss my manual Honda Prelude, I now drive an accord, so that's false too. 

The person below me makes a mean ass chili!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 18, 2008)

FALSE but my husband thinks he does!

TPBM had lobster for New Year's!


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 18, 2008)

False......I can't remeber what I ate for new year's......and I didn't even have a drop of alcohol! I think we ate chicken or something.....gah! can't remember.

the person below me.....loves anime! Especially the comedy ones like Fruits basket!

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2008)

True, but more boy type like Naruto and Ghost in the Shell. 

TPBM wears contact lens'.


----------



## TheLorax (Jan 20, 2008)

False, but I do have quite a few pairs of glasses floating around and there's almost always a pair of reading glasses around my neck. 

The person below me hides plant purchases from someone.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2008)

False. I fly solo. 
The person below me is watching the NFL finals and hoping it wont be an East Coast Superbowl!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 20, 2008)

False - I could care less.
TPBM is a professor at the Imperial University.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2008)

False, but I retired from being a Professor at a Community College.

TPBM is experiencing Summer right now.


----------



## cwt (Jan 21, 2008)

True, very hot but more rain than usual.

TPBM is has been involved with orchids since childhood


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 21, 2008)

False....but i loved plants from the time I could barely speak. I remember when my mother was having a bad day one day I went next door and picked all 40 of the neighbors bright red, imported dutch tulips. I wanted her to feel better. And i think I was about 3 1/2 or 4 then. I got bitten by the orchid bug when I worked for a grower in highschool. 

The person below me.....loves to look at the stars and even has a favorite constallation. My fav is pegasus.

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

Bluefirepegasus said:


> The person below me.....loves to look at the stars and even has a favorite constallation. My fav is pegasus.
> 
> Bluefirepegasus




True! The Pleides...hard to see sometimes tho. 

TPBM is really anal about filing paperwork.


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2008)

I've kind of lost track of the game here as I was busy filing paperwork. Now. Where were we....

True! Although I sometimes allow some to accumulate but then in one quick session it goes EXACTLY where I know I can find it again. The 3-Ring binder is my friend.

The person below me doesn't mind paying extra for really good produce.


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

Absolutely true! Mmmm, microgreens. 

Is summer coming soon? I'm ready. 

TPBM is addicted to cheese.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2008)

False, now lactose intolerant! !!!
TPBM is going to buy a new computer this year.


----------



## Heather (Jan 21, 2008)

True - I hope to! 

TPBM will hug a current ST member at the WOC on my behalf. 

I really, really wanted to be there. I really wanted to meet some of you...


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 25, 2008)

False...I did not have any money to go to the woc. 

The person below me.....has a dog that has toxic farts once in a while! My lab produces the worst!

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## cwt (Jan 25, 2008)

True.... We have a few Sharpei, theyre the worst!!!

The person bm had some sleep last night and didnt stress about some services and airways in America and propably not on the edge for a nervous breakdown.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 25, 2008)

Bluefirepegasus said:


> .....has a dog that has toxic farts once in a while! My lab produces the worst!Bluefirepegasus





cwt said:


> True.... We have a few Sharpei, theyre the worst!!!.


What are you feeding these dogs??? That could be your problem.

The person bm had some sleep last night and didnt stress about some services and airways in America and propably not on the edge for a nervous breakdown

TRUE! There's not much I stress about, let alone be on the edge of a nervous breakdown - what's that!

TPBM owns or has owned a horse.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

False, but I've been thrown off one! 
TPBM eats fish on Fridays.


----------



## Mark (Jan 25, 2008)

Only by chance. I'm not superstitious so I don't make a point of it. However, tonight I'm supposed to go out to dinner with friends and, this being Wesconsinshire, there's going to be a fish special.

The person below me hardly ever gets a cold.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2008)

Probably about once a year. But I don't know which is worse, colds or back problems. Right now, I'd say back problems.

TPBM is planning on purchasing an orchid species (not hybrid) within the next week or two.


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2008)

Hmmm, true. 
I freed up some space in my cold room (heck, they're all cold!) and may treat myself to a Masdevalia species at our upcoming show. Or something completely different! What grows cool anyway? I've never paid that much attention...

TPBM wears sunglasses inside for no reason.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2008)

wow, that was close.... actually though I grow tons of species I was just on ebay bidding on silver dollars. a few nights ago I was searching for sophronites brevipedunculata but avoided the $$ urge...

let's see, TPBM ...... has not watched a lick of election coverage in the last six months and doesn't plan to unless an incredibly hot woman (single) enters the race (that would be me also but don't want to hog the thread!) :wink:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2008)

oh, man stupid dialup slow connection!

false, only sunglasses when driving or playing golf

still, TPBM.... tv election coverage et al


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2008)

False. Wish I could say true though. 

Between the NH primary (and a NHOS show coming up) and the Feb. 5 primary in Mass, I may not be able to get my darn NHOS signs posted in local towns because of election crap. 

BTW, if anyone in the New England area sees our signs or ads can you please check in with me and let me know where you saw them? I'm in panic mode. 

Um, TPBM

grows Masd. species in a cool environment and would like to give me some advice on what to buy!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2008)

false - i love masd's, draculas and telipogons, but they all die a slow, lingering death. i have tried many m. igneas and a few coccineas, killed slowly some draculas this summer... need a completely different growing setup

mountain orchids is 'nearby' in vt; darrin would love to help you into a new orchid obsession! if you have cool, humid conditions i would suggest ignea, coccinea, decumana, exquisita....

TPBM grows fruits and vegetables including rhubarb in 10 gal buckets in the side yard


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2008)

False! I especially hate rhubarb. 
Oh and by the way Heather I caught that! :wink: 
TPBM has a jar of cookies in the kitchen!


----------



## Mark (Jan 27, 2008)

False. But there are a couple of leftover apple dumplings from last night.

The person below me, like me, is going to do some laundry today.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 27, 2008)

actually, false. at least i hope so.

the person below me has a Paph Memoria Larry Heuer in spike and about to bloom, like mine!


----------



## Heather (Jan 27, 2008)

Sadly, false. Though I am doing laundry today. 

TPBM frequently enjoys pistachios.


----------



## TutoPeru (Jan 27, 2008)

I actually enjoy them, but not that frecuently. As Heather, I am doing laundry while watering the plants and repotting some of my new acquisitions 

TPBM has mixed feelings as I do with WOC 21st. I am happy for South Africa, but sad it is not going to be in Peru


----------



## cwt (Jan 27, 2008)

No I dont. Although I do understand youre feelings. We lost last time in Dijon in favour of Singapore. Please try again next time.

TPBM will attend the next WOC


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 28, 2008)

I didn't even have the money to go to the most recent one and that was in florida and I live in alabama.  

The person below me......loves stand up comdey especially people like Dane Cook and Jeff Dunham.

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Mark (Jan 28, 2008)

False. Well, I like standup well enough but I've never heard of these two.

The person below me grew up in a household with a big garden that provided lots of produce for canning and freezing.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2008)

Partly true. Only on my father's side so I really didn't get those tings unless I was visiting the country house.
TPBM likes sunflowers seeds.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2008)

True, but if there are smoked almonds or pistachios of any flavor (regular, cayenne, barbecue), look out! Also macadamia nuts are always in danger if nearby

Let's see,..
TPBM talks to their plants at least once a day


----------



## Heather (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh dear, that's true. 

TPBM doesn't "do" forums anymore :rollhappy:


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 28, 2008)

*False!*

What are you trying to do, end the thread?
Actually I am even looking to expand beyond the st forum, and go stir up trouble at some other sites......(just kidding, but i do belong to a couple other forums too)

TPBM went running outside today in shorts becuse it is so balmy out.


----------



## Heather (Jan 28, 2008)

Time out - not answering your question: 



ohio-guy said:


> What are you trying to do, end the thread?
> Actually I am even looking to expand beyond the st forum, and go stir up trouble at some other sites......(just kidding, but i do belong to a couple other forums too)



Hehehe, no...
I was just trying to give someone who shall remain nameless a hard time about what he said to me the other day. Prior to mysteriously re-appearing here as Cher...oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2008)

ohio-guy said:


> TPBM went running outside today in shorts becuse it is so balmy out.



OK, I'll jump in and respond to this question.
No -- not that balmy here, and tomorrow evening its supposed to turn really cold.

TPBM has been growing orchids for more than 20 years.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 28, 2008)

False....i have only been growing orchids for 11 years. 

The person below me....has been introducing two people and forgot one or both of their names! 

I have done this before and my solution is to be vague...hey there...this is a friend of mine I met several months ago at.......

And then let them shake hands and introduce themselves. Sometimes backfires but works if you look confident! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Heather (Jan 29, 2008)

Question?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2008)

Bluefirepegasus said:


> The person below me....has been introducing two people and forgot one or both of their names!


Ahem, evidently past someone's bed time! 
True, but that's not as bad as chatting a chickie up for a couple of hours and then when she wants to back to my place forgetting her name..

TPBM has talked their way out of speeding tickets.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 29, 2008)

False, because I’ve never owned a car. 

TPBM keeps fancy goldfish like I have since junior high.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 29, 2008)

True, we have Oranda's, not too fancy.
TPBM likes a nice leg of lamb.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 29, 2008)

Great, now I have a craving for lamb. Leg or chops, you can't go wrong. "Can you still hear them crying Clarice?"

TPBM has a horror story about a blind date.


*edit: sorry, I didn't understand the rules for a second. Fixed now.


----------



## Heather (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah. True. 
We had nothing to talk about and he chortled when he asked me the name of the flower on the table at the restaurant and I knew what it was. I was not amused. 

TPBM has to get up tomorrow at 6. Blah....


----------



## Renegayde (Jan 29, 2008)

false I have to get up at 5 in the morning....WooHoo

TPBM LOVES Tom Kha and orders it #4 on the 1 to 4 spicy scale 4 being the most spicy


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 29, 2008)

False! I went to thailand for a month in college and virtually starved because their food was too spicy and there were too many foreign microbes for my body to handle! Thus, I have not eaten any spicy food since! 

The person below me.....likes to occasionally act silly in public. I.e. playing ball in walmart or making silly faces at friends in public and then laughing about it. (I do those things once in a while.)

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2008)

well, not really...

TPBM knows what half-moons and chicken riggies are and what city they are associated with

(ps - buffalo is NOT the city where hot wings were invented, binghamton is... ) :drool:


----------



## Heather (Jan 30, 2008)

Sort of - I LOVE half moons! But have no idea about the chicken thingies.

TPBM knows where I can get some Ponerorchis graminifolia, and how to grow them, and where my picture from last year's MOS meeting might be living!

I realize that's a lot - I'll take just the first please.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 30, 2008)

Timeout........So what are " half-moons and chicken riggies" ?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

Heather said:


> Sort of - I LOVE half moons! But have no idea about the chicken thingies.
> 
> TPBM knows where I can get some Ponerorchis graminifolia, and how to grow them, and where my picture from last year's MOS meeting might be living!
> 
> I realize that's a lot - I'll take just the first please.


Maybe, Call J&L and ask if they have a piece in the back; you can use me for a reference. PS. Your boyfriend Jason Fischer may have one. 
http://homepage3.nifty.com/plantsandjapan/page097.html
http://www.jandlorchids.com/info/gallery.html
TPBM will be at the Buffalo Chicken Wing fest this year come Hell or High water!


----------



## Mark (Jan 30, 2008)

The persons above me are causing this game to unravel 

No, I would love to go go any food festival, though, including Beef-a-Rama!

The person below me likes a good cigar and a smooth bourbon on a sticky summer evening.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

No, no alcohol or tobacco. 
TPBM is trying to decide whether to go to NH show or SEPTOS or both!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2008)

No, probably not; a bit too far to drive 

(a brief aside - half moons are traditionally large chocolate cookies with vanilla frosting on one half and chocolate on the other. Utica and Binghamton sort of have a trade-off as to who originated them. Chicken Riggies are,... great! Made of chicken sauteed in cream, butter, garlic of course, has black olives, mushrooms, sometimes hot cherry peppers, green peppers, maybe more as I haven't made them myself yet. Oh, the riggies is rigatoni.) There is a big contest in the Utica area to see which eatery makes the best. :drool:

TPBM just lost a bid for a non-slipper orchid on ebay and is a bit disgruntled
:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope. 
ordering stuff from Orchids.com and Woodstream! 


cnycharles said:


> Chicken Riggies are,... great! Made of chicken sauteed in cream, butter, garlic of course, has black olives, mushrooms, sometimes hot cherry peppers, green peppers, maybe more as I haven't made them myself yet. Oh, the riggies is rigatoni.) There is a big contest in the Utica area to see which eatery makes the best.


When's the contest? 
TPBM is knows they should be going jogging tonight but still isn't living up to New Year's resolutions!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> When's the contest?
> TPBM is knows they should be going jogging tonight but still isn't living up to New Year's resolutions!



Well, I don't run anymore except when I play basketball, and don't make resolutions (actually I resolve to never make any more resolutions) but have been thinking hard about riding ancient exercise bike

http://www.ywca.org/site/pp.asp?c=esJUK3PDJpH&b=2555943&
http://www.riggiefest.net/
last year's was late april, links above don't say this year yet but phone # at ywca should have info; I can find out soon enough

TPBM .... believes global warming is divertable


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

Of course it is. 
Riggiefest-I'm there. 
TPBM has a brother they don't call enough.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 30, 2008)

False, I’m an only child. 

Like me, TPBM wishes their parents would call on occasion or at least answer the phone once in awhile.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 30, 2008)

False! My family is Italian and is waaaay too involved with my life. If you have seen my big fat greek wedding.....that is us only on a smaller scale. Greeks and italian family structure is similar. Behavoir is also somewhat similar. 

The person below me...enjoys all types of art....especially romanticism. 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Sirius (Jan 30, 2008)

True, and false. I do enjoy all types of art, and I have created all types of art. I collect all types of art too. But romanticist art is not my favorite genre. 

A small sample of my art collection...






Hajime Namiki - modern Japanese woodblock print
http://www.kandaboq.com/namipic.htm






Kim Deitch - original pencil frontispiece from the underground cartoon artist
http://www.time.com/time/columnist/arnold/article/0,9565,355412,00.html






James Jean - signed/numbered print from a modern illustrator
http://www.processrecess.com



TPBM enjoys bacon to an unhealthy degree.


----------



## Heather (Jan 30, 2008)

True. It's embarrassing, actually, how much I adore it. Really. 

TPBM Kind of forgot what she was going to say three messages ago, the bacon derailed me, I'm afraid. But likes
Greek food more than Italian (l do!)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

False, I've eaten Chicken Alfredo in 10 different states. Plus Moussaka, allspice w/ meat WTF?!?!
TPBM makes a tremendous Pina Colada.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 31, 2008)

False. Never had one nor can make one!

TPBM is at work right now reading topics on slippertalk!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow! How true. 
I make a dynamite Pina Colada. Unfortunately I can only drink the virgin ones, w/ the creamof coconut their like a fat sandwich! .
TPBM Is going to the movies next week.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 31, 2008)

hmmmm... i can't say true or false but will say false as i have no plans to go...
tbpm often types "plants" instead of "plans" then has to go back and take out the "t"


----------



## Heather (Jan 31, 2008)

True! I do it ALL the darn time! 

TPBM is ready to go home from work today (like me!)


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 31, 2008)

True! Can't wait to read the new AOS magazine. 

TPBM is a member of the AOS.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 31, 2008)

False. My husband almost surprised me with a membership and got me one for Shedd Aquarium instead. 

TPBM also found a favorite paph of theirs in sheath today!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 31, 2008)

well no, bud I was checking out the armen. buds to make sure they were still there...

TPBM has never seen an orchid in it's native habitat


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow...I didn't think it was true...but true. I have never seen an orchid in their native habitat. Would like to. 

The person below me......loves sports movies (like Stick It and Blue Crush) and has a possibly unattainable goal this year to get totally ripped and never be fat again! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2008)

Part true not really into modern sprots movies, more action movies. I am working on less fat as I haven't seen my 8 Pack in a while but I'll never be called fat.
TPBM is going to an Orchid Show or forum within the next month.


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2008)

True! Living at one is more like it! 

TPBM is coming to NH next weekend!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2008)

Maybe. Wouldn't that be a surprise!?! 
TPBM has a broken bicycle.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2008)

Almost, it's in the back seat of my car with the front wheel taken off the forks, but only because my last bike rack fell apart 

TPBM tells themselves if they only eat the crumbs of cookies and/or cake, (not a whole piece) then there aren't really any calories


----------



## Heather (Feb 1, 2008)

Nah....I know better than that! 

TPBM volunteers too much for their orchid society.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 2, 2008)

define too much. i mean, false, who can do too much for their society?

tpbm has never killed an orchid, especially not an expensive one.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 2, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> define too much. i mean, false, who can do too much for their society?
> 
> tpbm has never killed an orchid, especially not an expensive one.



ah, it can be too much if the greater # of members never do anything... 

"I never kill orchids, after all where are the witnesses? I think they just ran away and left their tags behind......"

TPBM is in a warm, sunny place where there has never been snow


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 2, 2008)

yup, yup, absolutely correct..! Malaysia is a hot, humid place where its sunny 365 days every year..  P/s: but I'll be off to Australia soon though.. 

tpbm has successfully grown a slipper from flask to full bloom...


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 2, 2008)

False... I never tried it!

TPBM went to all the orchid show in his/her area!


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 3, 2008)

False....I have gone to most of them....but not all. I would love to have gone to all of them! 

The person below me.....is a younger sibling and had to live with the pressure/pain of having an older sister that thought you were annoying and hated being around you. (and that meant that you tattled on her, stole her stuff and picked on her for retribution! Ahh, if only she had thought you were cool! Life would have been better for her!) :evil:

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2008)

pretty much most of those, though I was the youngest and she the oldest, I wasn't really a bad seed, just 'annoying' 

tpbm ... happy about the super bowl results :rollhappy: oke:

edit
just remembered I did listen in on one of my older sister's dates by putting an intercom with the button pushed down underneath the couch out in the living room....


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, better us the the bean-towners. 
TPBM will buy 3 orchids within the month of February!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 4, 2008)

i hope so but i ain't got no plans, yet....
tpbm had a good lunch


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

So false. Dirty water dog [Hotdog]. 
TPBM is afeared to grow phrags!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2008)

False.. I have five clones of Pharg. Jason Fischer with out counting the Phrag besseaes.

TPBM is crazy for multi floras

Ramon


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 4, 2008)

True!

TPBM likes to snowboard.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

False but I may try again this year. Last time I tried I fell every 4 feet the whole way down the mountain. OUCHIE!!!
TPBM likes Phals.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2008)

True!! Like them species!!! as for snowboarding...Not good!!! Won't try it even if there is tons of snow here in Tahoe!

TPBM Only grows Cattleyas.

Ramon


----------



## TutoPeru (Feb 4, 2008)

False. I grow under lights so catts do not do well. But my paphs and masdies love it.

TPBM is going to the Longwood Orchid Show in March


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 4, 2008)

True! Hoping to come out of there with a few plants. 

TPBM likes to draw.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2008)

False. no talent at all!

TPBM likes designer shoes!

Ramon


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 4, 2008)

False! I hate shoes and since I was little have been going barefoot often. Sandals are my best friends! I guess when they start making some fashion shoes that re comfortable I might buy a pair!  As a woman with a wide foot nothing ever fits right.

The person below me.....hates mashed potatoes! Yuck! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh, no. Any processed potato food product is fine in my book! ...except for undercooked hash browns

TPBM ... knows what corduroy (the skiing term) is, but prefers trees and bowls


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry, didn't think that question would scare people away 
corduroy is what the snow looks like on a trail after the groomer goes over it; powder is usually found in trees and bowls

tpbm .... has a thing for flowering plants (much easier)


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 6, 2008)

Actually, I was going to answer you but I didn't remember exactly what corduroy was. I had a skiing accident when I was in junoir high and that was ever so long ago! and you know, I liked a slope with fresh powder and a little pack underneath. That made for the best slalom. 

True! I do have a thin for flowering plants. Think all things spring time especially cherry tree blossoms! And all bulbs! 

The person below me.....has a number one place they want to travel to before they die. Mine is hawaii. 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 6, 2008)

True. I like to visit Hawaii since we have time share there and just think of all the orchids!!

TPBM hates peanut butter and jelly sandwich..

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2008)

Wrong. PB&J is a bachelor staple. 
TPBM will retire within 10 years. [to grow orchids full time]


----------



## TutoPeru (Feb 6, 2008)

False. Unless, I hit the megamillions this Friday  

TPBM hopes he/she would get lots of orchids for Valentine's


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think so. 
TPBM will have a sandwich for dinner tonight!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> True. I like to visit Hawaii since we have time share there and just think of all the orchids!!
> 
> TPBM hates peanut butter and jelly sandwich..
> 
> Ramon



 so, when are we all going to check out this time share?! enough room for all of us?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2008)

False! I love PB&J I can't believe this thread is still goinng! TPBM knows nothing about building thier own greenhouse


----------



## Heather (Feb 6, 2008)

True. Nor do I want to know anything about it! I want a 3 season sun room.

TPBM thinks this thread might rival the "now playing" thread. 

My favorite is PB and Apricot Jam. (I thought I'd throw in an extra fact...)


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2008)

Heather said:


> My favorite is PB and Apricot Jam. (I thought I'd throw in an extra fact...)



That'll do


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2008)

Heather said:


> True. Nor do I want to know anything about it! I want a 3 season sun room.
> 
> TPBM thinks this thread might rival the "now playing" thread.
> 
> My favorite is PB and Apricot Jam. (I thought I'd throw in an extra fact...)


Actually, I think it's going to surpass that thread. 

TPBM will be enjoying a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## Heather (Feb 6, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Set up day in NH. NO SNOW DAYS ALLOWED DURING MY SHOW! dang it all.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2008)

Snow day here tomorrow -- just about all schools are already closed. I hope you can get to your destination, Heather.

But no TPBM? Ending the thread???


----------



## Heather (Feb 6, 2008)

TPBM has a dend. kingianum they wish to divide...


(how was that, Dot?)


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2008)

Whew, much better -- I was worried. 

I'll let TPBM answer that.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 7, 2008)

False....dendrobiums I have mixed feelings about. Some say they are easy and some say they are hard. I am not sure how I feel! 

And thanks everyone for keeping my thread going. I really enjoy this with all of you. It is all the little nuances about people that make them unique. Helps me get to know many of you. By the way, rdlsreno....I am a native of carson city nevada. I miss those mountains! 

The person below me......has a large phobia. (i.e. my best friend and I were in the theater watching harry potter when the giant spiders came out. Poor thing hit the roof. Thus, a very large phobia. Mine is of failing and never being successful.)

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Heather (Feb 7, 2008)

True! As mentioned in Zach's random video thread, I have a terrible fear of height/falling that is getting worse as I get older. I was paralyzed by fear on an open staircase a couple weeks ago. It used to just be scary but it is getting so I cannot function on certain staircases and elevators and am just trying to avoid getting into the situation (elevators! Yay! and NOT glass please!) 

TPBM is a cat person vs. a dog person (Westminster starts on Monday, I believe!)


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 7, 2008)

Both would be nice at some point... I'm most personally attached to cats, but know how bad it feels when people declare to your face that they hate your preference. I would enjoy being able to go for walks with a dog. 

TPBM also thinks Best in Show is hilarious.


----------



## Mark (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh, so very true! I actually have a little collection of Christopher Guest videos except for the last one. Didn't really grab me.

The person below me gets excited when they see unfamiliar wildlife.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2008)

True, any wildlife actually. 
TPBM doesn't like going to the dentist!


----------



## cwt (Feb 7, 2008)

So very true.
TPBM can sit for hours watching people.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2008)

False, no time! 
TPBM has gotten sick-drunk within the last year.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 7, 2008)

False! Never got drunk overall!

TPBM loves spinach!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 7, 2008)

Completely true!!!! From raw to cooked, it is delicious in various ways... 

TPBM loves birdwatching!!!!!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 7, 2008)

False! Although I do stare at hawks occasionally gliding over weird areas such as over Lowes.

TPBM likes salmon.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2008)

Sure. Any fish is good. Believe it or not, I like pickled herring, and I'm not even Jewish...

tpbm loves chocolate, but is allergic to it


----------



## Renegayde (Feb 7, 2008)

well I would have to say this is false as I love chocolate but I am not allergic to it....ohhh wait......I do have this reaction to chocolate......my hips get bigger.......maybe I am allergic after all......

TPBM spent over $100 on new orchid plants this month already


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> well I would have to say this is false as I love chocolate but I am not allergic to it....ohhh wait......I do have this reaction to chocolate......my hips get bigger.......maybe I am allergic after all......
> 
> TPBM spent over $100 on new orchid plants this month already


Oh my goodness, how did you know???! I took advantage of Jason's offer, and a few other things from their website.

TPBM voted in Super Tuesday's election.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes I did. 

TPBM is also an Obama supporter.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 8, 2008)

False.

The person below me....has a husband who when they have children is going to count as another child for sure! My husband is just a big kid! Can't take him anywhere!  (this could also apply to those couples who already have children as well.)

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2008)

Wrong gender! 
TPBM isn't beyond calling vendors to get select plants!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 8, 2008)

False! All plants have been pre selected for the upcoming orchid shows (3)! Have 8 preselected so far (mostly multifloral Paph). 

TPBM is in need of orchid supplies!


----------



## Mark (Feb 8, 2008)

True! I was going to pick up bark at what used to be Acker's over lunch but ran out of time.

The person below me has changed jobs on average every two years in their adult life.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2008)

False, I'm a long hall employee. Companies have gone out of business before I left. 
TPBM will go to an orchid show this weekend!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 8, 2008)

True! Deep Cut Orchid Society Open House 

TPBM is the oldest sibling.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2008)

nope, youngest

tpbm has fish tanks but no fish in them (only plants)


----------



## Mark (Feb 8, 2008)

Kinda true, but it's currently at someone else's house. Served as a place to root boxwood cuttings. 

The person below me is (like me) excited to be attending lectures and presentations in honor of the anniversary of the birth of Charles Darwin this weekend!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I won't be attending, but I did supply some plants to show as examples.

TPBM loves to repot (not everyone does).


----------



## TheLorax (Feb 9, 2008)

False, I hate re-potting. So many mixes, so many plants, so little time. 

TPBM has snow shoes and uses them.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2008)

no, but I recently did a web search for a co-worker who needed repairs for his, and he does use them when there is enough snow

tpbm when they reply will be their first post to slippertalk


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 9, 2008)

False...I think I am like 100 something and some change now. 

The person below me....has prepared for a show for a long time and then the week of the show everything that could go wrong did! Car trouble, plants quitting blooming....you name it...it went wrong! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## practicallyostensible (Feb 10, 2008)

OMG! So true, minor car accident on Thursday (mine was without a scratch) and than incidentally, my boyfriend's car broke down and as a result had to use mine to go to work... for the whole gosh darn weekend. 

The person below me.... is going to the Pacific Orchid Expo.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 10, 2008)

True!!! I will be helping in judging plants and not b able to go to Santa Barbara.

TPBM is going to the the Santa Barbara show


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 10, 2008)

False...but I do have a show coming up over this coming weekend. Well, if and only if: one of my two cars decides to work, I get it tags, liscense plate etc. (in 3 or 4 days), my plants stop quitting their blooming on me, and whatever force is against me going to my stupid show lets a little pressure off!  Today...I walk into the room to check on my show orchids and literally, overnight one of them has begun the process of dropping its blossoms! Gah! Overnight too. Sigh...what can you do?  

The person below me....adores chocolate and loves to watch the chocolate challenges on food network whilst eating chocolate! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Heather (Feb 10, 2008)

False. While I like chocolate, I prefer chewy candy. It's strange. My dad was the same way. Give me bit-o-honey or give me death. 

Regarding shows and car trouble! Gosh, I found out Thursday I had a headlight out - bad timing - show this weekend and no time to fix, and one of our vendors had her battery die yesterday and we got 3-6 (hopefully not more, I'm south so I don't yet know) inches of snow overnight! We had two major orchid accidents during set up too. Other than that, we're a little concerned about the number of complaints we've been having (new venue, and a new date) and the weather. 

Ah well...you do what you can do...

TPBM will post a photo of the WHOLE Piping Rock/Orchidphile exhibit at Deep Cut for me to see today (please?)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry no photos for you oke: Get back to work! 
TPBM should have started the laundry 2 hours ago but is procrastinating on the computer!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 10, 2008)

False just having breakfast!!

TPBM is feeling anxious for a slipper plant blooming for the first time!!!

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2008)

heh, I was going to answer 'yes' to eric's post and saw the next one; yes to that one as well


tpbm (like me) slept in until noon yesterday or today and is in no hurry for work to start tomorrow  (or maybe just one part of that question...)


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 10, 2008)

False! Woke up at 9:45 to go play tennis at a raquetball court. Woke up even earlier to go to the Deep Cut Orchid Show on Saturday!

TPBM loves to swim!



Heather said:


> TPBM will post a photo of the WHOLE Piping Rock/Orchidphile exhibit at Deep Cut for me to see today (please?)



Check the Phrag photo gallery!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh definitely!!! How I miss my little pool. Swimming facility in NYC like Asphalt Green Runs about $200/Mo.!!!  
TPBM will be shoveling snow this week!


----------



## cwt (Feb 11, 2008)

Not a chance. High thirties(c) here. late summer.
TPBM is going to have dinner now!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 11, 2008)

well, I just had it. chicken for dinner and cooking chicken pasta veggie soup for lunch tomorrow

tpbm has more space taken up by pots and potting media than any other single thing in their living space (cloths, food etc) (not counting the orchids themselves)

you know, the 'pharg' spelling error is made by even the best of us; I saw in one of the slippertalk posts that julian shaw of the rhs typed pharg when he was talking about the kovachii x besseae debacle, and he should know how to spell everything


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 11, 2008)

False. Still more orchid plants all over.

TPBM likes hot sauce Real hot!!!!

Ramon


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 11, 2008)

False! Although I like really sweet stuff.

TPBM loves sweets!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 11, 2008)

True!! but I like it hot to.

TPBM hates coconut flakes!

Ramon


----------



## Candace (Feb 11, 2008)

> you know, the 'pharg' spelling error is made by even the best of us; I saw in one of the slippertalk posts that julian shaw of the rhs typed pharg when he was talking about the kovachii x besseae debacle, and he should know how to spell everything




This is NOT a common spelling error when you're listing a paph, though!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2008)

Candace!!! 
False, I used to not like it but now love coconut stuff. 
TPBM knows a source for calceous limestone to grow Pk hybrids in!


----------



## Mark (Feb 12, 2008)

True! My local landscape or construction supply center. But I don't grow Pk.

The person below has discovered to get Paphs to bloom you have to buy jewel orchids and then they get jealous leading to the discovery of a bud on a promising looking sukhakulii.


----------



## TutoPeru (Feb 12, 2008)

False. Jealousy is not an option. My only macodes petola bloomed to make the paphs jealous, but it died in the process 

TPBM has run out of space long time ago, but s/he keeps adding more and more orchids


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2008)

False. There's always room for more orchids! 
TPBM needs to change their shoes for the snow!


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

Bummer, that's true. 

TPBM has a beast of a repotting job ahead of her this weekend...I love repotting but not this plant!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Candace!!!
> False, I used to not like it but now love coconut stuff.
> TPBM knows a source for calceous limestone to grow Pk hybrids in!



if you make it up to see ladyslippers this spring there are tons of places you can find it right next to the road (limestone, big chunks, gravel etc)


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2008)

Heather said:


> Bummer, that's true.
> 
> TPBM has a beast of a repotting job ahead of her this weekend...I love repotting but not this plant!



um, i'm not going to reply to this since i'm not a 'she' in any way shape or form, though I think you asked and answered the question!

tpbm realized recently that their bank account would be in danger if they bought any more orchids (and I just made a new list...)


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> tpbm realized recently that their bank account would be in danger if they bought any more orchids (and I just made a new list...)



True - so I bought orchid related jewelry instead. Bad, bad girl. :evil:

TPBM is watching the Westminster show tonight! (More on that in a sec...)


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2008)

false, don't have cable though when I was down in virginia I did like attending herding trials (my dog liked watching them as well)

tpbm just got a note from a former orchid club president stating that they had inadvertently included info about an orchid vendor not paying his show sales dues in the newsletter, because he/she didn't read the minutes before pasting the non-public information into the newsletter and mailing it to everyone (including the vendor)

(bad, bad editor....... ) :snore:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 13, 2008)

False We don't have nurseries in Reno.

TPBM just pass the driving test!!

Ramon


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 13, 2008)

True! Passed it my first attempt 7 years ago!

TPBM has a website!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2008)

False, I haven't had the time to learn HTML (or whatever). 
TPBM will order at least $300 in orchids this month!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 13, 2008)

hmmmm, trrrruuuuue I guess, but not for myself but for our club orchid mounting clinic

tpbm has had a paph roth for over 10 years before it flowered


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> hmmmm, trrrruuuuue I guess, but not for myself but for our club orchid mounting clinic


:rollhappy: Sure buddy...oke:
False. 
TPBM will not be playing sports for at least a week due to broken toe! OUCHIE!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2008)

No broken toe -- but did that happen to you, Eric? If so, there's probably a story...

TPBM has a Apple, Inc. product.


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 14, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> No broken toe -- but did that happen to you, Eric? If so, there's probably a story...
> 
> TPBM has a Apple, Inc. product.



False! I'm seriously considering one, though. 

TPBM always has trouble coming up with a question for this thread and keeps aborting a post!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2008)

NYEric said:


> :rollhappy: Sure buddy...oke:



 really! I'm only ordering two plants for myself, so far (great restraint :sob: )... though I am getting tremendous vicarious pleasure from placing a huge order for everyone else. oh, I did manage to convince one person that they should buy me a plant for all of the work, which was very nice of them so I'm only paying for two. so far.


(must answer question) false, I usually have a few questions but don't post until many others have already

TPBM has found someone to take over one of their orchid club positions, say the newsletter, and is thinking about celebrating with a bottle of champagne (or another plant in the order...) :wink:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2008)

True!! Been Vice president for three years! Finally someone took over!!!!

TPBM has taken a position in their orchid club!

Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 15, 2008)

i don't know if it counts, i've had several positions...
{in fact, i'm envious of finding someone to take over your newsletter as our editor is leaving...}
{just another aside, that's why i'm mister president (president of my os)}

tbpm has helped with their orchid society's show or a display at a show.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2008)

Many times, done set-up, break-down, given orchid tours, etc. 
TPBM has no Ice Cream in the house.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 15, 2008)

totally false! at least, i'm hoping so...

tpbm likes peach salsa


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 15, 2008)

I like peach salsa but my favorite is mango salsa. I use it with chicken.


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 15, 2008)

OOPS I goofed. TPBM is tired of snow every day.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2008)

False haven't seen more than 1/2" for one day only! Welcome to tropical NYC! 
TPBM likes chamber music.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2008)

True, Any of the classics will do!


TPBM hates hip hop music.

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 16, 2008)

absolutely TRUE!
TPBM is a little bit country.


----------



## Heather (Feb 16, 2008)

Hmmm, folk and bluegrass, true, country, not so much. 

TPBM is going to take some time to relax this weekend and not overstress about everything.


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 16, 2008)

True!
Gonna see what damage has been done to the orchids!

TPBM is thinking about going to the POE!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 16, 2008)

Definitely True!

Gonna help judge there! 

TPBM trying to bid in E-Bay!

Ramon


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 17, 2008)

False!

TPBM tends to their orchids on Sunday.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 17, 2008)

eOrchids said:


> False!
> 
> TPBM tends to their orchids on Sunday.


...and Monday, and Tuesday, and Wednesday... etc.

TPBM first started growing Cattleyas and didn't even like slippers, until recently.


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 17, 2008)

T! A few years ago is recent! 

TPBM is a closet pleurophile.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2008)

well, not sure. I would love to grow masd's, draculas and telipogons, but don't have the conditions for those sorts of cool, moist and shady plants

TPBM knows how to place a weave pole


----------



## Heather (Feb 18, 2008)

False, 
I don't even know what one is! 

TPBM wants a Mexipedium division - sorry, I don't have one for you. :rollhappy:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 18, 2008)

True!! Any Slipper species is most welcome!!

TPBM Has a Phrag. kovachii. (legal Of course!)

Ramon


----------



## cwt (Feb 18, 2008)

Mmmmmmm
Tpbm got a sanderianum spike showing


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 18, 2008)

so false it made me giggle

tpbm enjoys candy bars


----------



## Heather (Feb 18, 2008)

Heh, good thing you said false...I'd have to come down for another tour! 

True, frozen. 

TPBM enjoys the scent of sandalwood.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 18, 2008)

nope.

tpbm has a Paph Michael Koopowitz and Paph Mem Larry Heuer in bloom at home.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 18, 2008)

true!

tpbm enjoys a good pear.


----------



## Heather (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok, Mr. Patchouli, I don't think you can answer your own questions! :rollhappy:

True. Hard to find one though. 
I'm really craving summer right now - our food has really gone downhill because of the time of year, as of late. The only decent thing now is citrus and I cannot eat any until tomorrow. I'm gonna get scurvy, I just know it! 

Okay...TPBM
knows the best and only way to roast a chicken is Judy Rogers'.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2008)

False, don't know her's.
TPBM is off work today and enjoying it.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 18, 2008)

True! Just taking care of my orchids!!


TPBM got to go to work Bummer!


Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 18, 2008)

false. in fact, today is my friday!

tpbm is gonna see his/her sweetie tonight!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 18, 2008)

False! I just saw her and I miss her sooo much! 

TPBM name is Eric.


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 18, 2008)

False! 

TPBM's previous statements about TPBHs were all true of TPBM!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2008)

MoreWater said:


> False!
> 
> TPBM's previous statements about TPBHs were all true of TPBM!



whoa! i don't know if that's true or false! 

tpbm actually doesn't own a paph or phrag


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2008)

MoreWater said:


> False!
> 
> TPBM's previous statements about TPBHs were all true of TPBM!



Hmm I posted a response to that one and it didn't show up. I wonder what the gremlins inside my computer are up to! 
Anyway, false. My phrag collection is actually one of my prize possesions. 
TPBM has to cook tonight.


----------



## Heather (Feb 18, 2008)

True! 

I'm on for dinner tonight! 

TPBM watched a great film this weekend (several times, actually!)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2008)

False but I have the Heroes season 1 DVD and got a copy of Time and Tide {Guy action flick] off eBay so... 
TPBM Bought way too much red meat last week and should cook it up immediately.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2008)

false, dropped over $400 to get wheel bearing, serpentine belt and oil change, red meat isn't high on list! (or orchids....  )

tpbm loves their job


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 18, 2008)

False. That is why I am back to school.

TPBM like calculus!


Ramon


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 18, 2008)

True! Loved it, and then never did enough of it to hate it. So technically I still love it.

TPBM thinks people in the US work too many hours a year.


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 18, 2008)

TRUE TRUE TRUE! (And I like my job too). Maybe if we worked less and traveled more, more of us would realize there are many other interesting cultures beyond our borders. 
The person below me has considered moving to a country they were not born in.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 19, 2008)

true, but I was an Air Force brat and have spent too many years away from family.

The person below me has considered becoming a vegan.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2008)

No chance. Love steak, chicken alfredo, and sushi too much! 
TPBM has a ridiculous halloween outfit!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 19, 2008)

False! I would like to have that fat man outfit!


TPBM is going to a cool bar this weekend!!!

Ramon


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 20, 2008)

false, but I am going to a bar on Monday night that allows cigar smoking in the fascist state of Ohio where it is illegal.

TPBM played a sort in high school.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2008)

"a sort" 
IDK!?! 
I guess false? 
TPBM has payday this week and is ordering plants  YAY!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2008)

sort I guess means sport (yes, golf track cross country and swimming for a few weeks)

oh,, payday and buying plants; yes and well yes but not for me (well two plants for me, lots for everyone else)

TPBM played a musical instrument in school


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2008)

True, flute and keyboards in band and 14 years of piano. I don't play well though, I've forgotten how to read music and can only play by ear. Tiny bit of guitar also. I was going to be a music therapist but I didn't know enough theory (and math!) for it and went for anthro instead. 

TPBM is craving Mexican food!


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 20, 2008)

true, I love Mexican food

TPBM, has more than 1 pet


And yes I meant sport in my previous post


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2008)

True 8 Leopard Geckoes 
Who didn't play a sport in school? Isn't physical education a national requirement or did you mean intermural competative sport? In which case I change my answer to true. Track, 50 yard and 100 yard league champion. Wrestling and Soccer. 
TPBM will have a warm sunny [relatively] weekend!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 21, 2008)

I’m not getting my hopes up, though this freezing rain has got to stop sometime before we head directly into the upper 90s and 99.9% humidity. 

TPBM has a preference when it comes to New York v. Chicago-style pizza (note: I like the best of both equally). I’m not throwing St. Louis-style into the mix, which appears to be a thin layer of sauce, Provel™®©… on a matza bread-esque cracker crust.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2008)

True, but we don't get a lot of Chicago style pizza around here. 
TPBM will buy a Pk hybrid seedling before the end of 2008!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 21, 2008)

i'm thinking false but anything is possible....

tpbm is a member of a local orchid society


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 21, 2008)

true, I belong the the Miami Valley Orchid Society

TPBM will be attending the philharmonic this year


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 21, 2008)

i hope it's true. i'm also hoping to catch the boston pops but i never do....

tpbm gets to leave work soon! yippee!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2008)

False, soon is relative though. :wink: 
TPBM got snow for the first time this year!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2008)

many snows so far... more to follow 

tpbm has lived in more than one country


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 22, 2008)

true.....Air Force Brat - England for 4 years

TPBM has been on a jury


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2008)

ecchhhhhh, don't remind me; lawyers on both sides and the judge were nodding off:snore::snore::snore::snore::snore:

tpbm is allergic to some food item


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow everyone...I have been away for a while. Thank you for taking such good are of my post! 

False....the only item I am allergic to is all decongestants except sudafed. It sucks! They make me so dizzy for like two days! 

The person below me......loves to look at the clouds or natural things like rainbows, the moon and nature in general. They also think many times a week that nature is amazingly wonderful. 

Bluefirepegasus

---Saw a rainbow at the last orchid show I went to in MS. It was stretched all the way across the sky!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2008)

Yes, but I don't usually have enough time. 
TPBM is on their way to dinner soon, then to the post office to process an orchid order.


----------



## MoreWater (Feb 23, 2008)

Are compounds allowed? 
In any case, false and false. 

TPBM has never had to go to a post office to process an orchid order oke:


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 23, 2008)

of couse....FALSE

TPBM had pizza today (Saturday)


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 23, 2008)

False...I am sick today so I only had cereal and then some icecream my husband got me. 

The person below me.....finds it mysterious that most socks (especially left ones) get lost and escape during drying time. 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2008)

True, and I make sure to check all the machines!
TPBM is on their way to home depot this PM to get more lights to put plants in another [additional] location!


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

False! 

TPBM is not behaving very well. But doesn't really care. :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2008)

False not behaving badly, just procrastinating. I installed the new water tray and a light and moved a few small seedlings there. I'm supposed to be doing the laundry now...... 
TPBM will listen to music to make their day go by faster.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 25, 2008)

False....I have been sick so I have been up late and sleeping most of the day.

The person below me....has had a bad orchid disaster before. I.e. knocking a plant over onto other plants like I did and breaking an entire bloom spike on a brand new plant I was going to use for breeding!  

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 25, 2008)

true, real close quarters in my basement 

tpbm has talked their spouse into going to specific location just because there was an orchid show there; but did not tell their spouse about the show until they were there


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2008)

False, I would never go anywhere w/out letting my S.O. in on the plan, but then I would make sure to *try* to balance it w/ something she wanted to do. 
TPBM is at work.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank God NO....

TPBM just repotted their mexipedium into heather's 'general paph' mix


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 25, 2008)

Unfortunatelly false.... I wish I had one though... 

TPBM combines work with a hobby of theirs


----------



## Heather (Feb 25, 2008)

That would be true! 

TPBM wants me to send them slippertalk business cards! 
(I sent out about 8 packages today, btw...)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2008)

False I have some. TPBM just won something on eBay!


----------



## cwt (Feb 25, 2008)

That would be false.

TPBM is doing slippertalk with a mug of steaming coffee, waiting for a thunderstorm to pass.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope. Just finished dinner and had a piece of lemon merengue pie w/ a cherry egg cream! Urp! Plus it's a wonderfully clear typical NYC evening.
TPBM can't find anything decent on TV.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 25, 2008)

nope (or yup) just finished dinner of spaghetti with venison sausage and plain bagel with butter and garlic; also just finished updates to orchid club website - didn't look to tv because nothing would be on worth watching 

tpbm looked out the window during the recent lunar eclipse and saw clouds 
(clouds in upstate ny? nah)


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope it was clear as daylight and it was cool!!!

TPBM is having roasted peanuts as a snack front of their computer.

Ramon


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 26, 2008)

nope, I am a raw foodist.....so nothing roasted

tpbm rides a bicycle to stay in shape (weather permitting)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2008)

False, not in a while all 3 of my bikes need repair. Plus I do sports and work out too many times a week! 
TPBM will be at the SEPOS show!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 26, 2008)

True!  I will be there on the 29 of March.

TPBM has a cold!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope, pretty healthy this winter thanx to tropical NY weather, except busted up toe and dental issues! 
TPBM likes dessert but isn't really a chocolate fan.


----------



## Heather (Feb 26, 2008)

True.

TPBM didn't need to find anything on TV last night as she was otherwise occupied. :evil:

(and no, I'm not talking about myself...)


----------



## charlie c (Feb 26, 2008)

Heather, was it good for you too?

TPBM has now, or will soon have 12+ of snow in their yard and driveway


----------



## Heather (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes! thank you...

No, False, we're getting more rain.

TPBM is already tired of the political crap.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 27, 2008)

A big AMEN....I'm tired of it...in fact I mute the TV when it comes on.

tpbm is addicted to Denny Crane (Boston Legal) like I am


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2008)

False. There are laws in Boston!?! 
Actually I watch Current, Spike TV, the Military Channel, and the Cartoon Network more than anything!  I think consumers should take the Cable industry to task for not offering channels Ala Carte. Who wants to pay big bucks for packages when most of us only watch a limited selection. 
TPBM is afraid of heights!


----------



## Heather (Feb 27, 2008)

True. Drastically! 

TPBM doesn't abide by the laws in Boston.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2008)

NYEric said:


> False. There are laws in Boston!?!


:rollhappy:

TPBM will retire within 5 years!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2008)

NYEric said:


> :rollhappy:
> 
> TPBM will retire within 5 years!



um, was that supposed to read 35 years? actually that would make me 77 then and by then the retirement age will likely be well over 80. so, I guess 'false' 

TPBM would love to hire me to grow orchids for them commercially or otherwise... (no offense taken if answer is 'false'  )


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmmm...I guess false...unless I had all kinds of money for that! 

The person below me.....is madly scrambling to find a better job in their own major! 

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Mark (Feb 28, 2008)

False! (What's a major?  ) I'm actually changing to a better job within my same company/profession and I get to keep my office!

The person below me knows whether or not it's wise to use ice melting crystals on a cedar deck.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2008)

False, but I like to shovel snow anyway so... 
TPBM has a comprehensive list of what CITES has been trying to enforce as illegal in the USofA.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 3, 2008)

uuhhmm, ehh I don't think cites has anything comprehensive

TPBM hates cooked peas but loves snow peas (cooked ones look like rabbit doodoo)


----------



## Heather (Mar 3, 2008)

Hmm, sorta? I think? 

I hate cooked peas but I love all raw peas, peapods, snap peas....but don't cook 'em fer hell's sake! I eat shelled English peas raw as a snack all summer and unshelled snap all winter. Love um, but cooking them? Forget it. I like my veggies quite firm in general.


----------



## cwt (Mar 4, 2008)

TP above forgot half of her post.

TPBM is about to recieve a lot of Vandas in bloom for a show shortly.


----------



## Heather (Mar 4, 2008)

True, I did, and False, we don't grow Vandas too well in basements in MA w/ out more light than I have! 

TPBM has a board meeting tonight. Blah.


----------



## Mark (Mar 4, 2008)

False! But I do have an analysis/planning meeting this afternoon. Blech!

The person below me received their Girl Scout cookies this week!


----------



## Sirius (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes. Damnit. I have already worked my way through a box of Thin Mints. Evil little trolls selling their delicious baked goods! 

TPBM once threw up during a first date, and never saw the other person again.


----------



## Heather (Mar 4, 2008)

PHRAG said:


> Yes. Damnit. I have already worked my way through a box of Thin Mints. Evil little trolls selling their delicious baked goods!
> 
> TPBM once threw up during a first date, and never saw the other person again.



False, but, after a first date where we found a four leaf clover (no kidding) he got food poisoning from Muenster and cancelled our second date, but rescheduled. The clover worked for a long time but eventually our luck ran out...

TPBM is really obsessed with making to do lists.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2008)

True, otherwise I would run aound in circles all the time.
TPBM has eaten 7 lobsters in one sitting!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 4, 2008)

False! Hate lobsters!

TPBM will be going to the Philadelphia Flower Show this weekend.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 4, 2008)

False to far for me. I did ate 7 lobster in one sitting at a lobster buffet in Reno.

TPBM is doing his/her income tax.

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2008)

should be, but since I end up usually owing $30-$60 each year I wait until last minute

TPBM just had a physical for work and found out they weighed about 15 lbs more than they thought!


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 5, 2008)

false....I lost 70 pounds 4 years ago and I'm in great shape now

TPBM currently plays a musical instrument.


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Mar 5, 2008)

True..I play the trumpet and am learning the flute and the piano. My favorite type of music for the trumpet is classical and Louis armstrong/ella fitzgerald kind of jazz. 

The person below me.....has been a victim of this year's outbreak of bad sicknesses. (lung infections, pnuemonia etc.) I know I sure have!

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 5, 2008)

False

The person below me is checking Slippertalk before they head off to work...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2008)

False, I'm on at work! :evil:
TPBM has a sports car.


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2008)

False, but I did get halfway to work this morning and started vomiting so..that's true...Home now, no need to subject my coworkers to that sht....

TPBM enjoys doing puzzles!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, but only the mensa ones. 
Hope you feel better, morning sickness?!? oke:
TPBM just had a heart attack!


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh good god no! NOT morning sickness...
Just had to say that...not adding a TPBM here...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2008)

RU sure?


----------



## cwt (Mar 5, 2008)

Dont start with the ping again!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2008)

Warm in NYC!


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2008)

ENOUGH!!!

TPBM is desperately in need of more AA batteries!


----------



## heliomum (Mar 5, 2008)

No.

TPBM is an orchid fanatic. (If this isn't true than something's wrong):evil:


----------



## cwt (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats frustrating. Do get some of the rechargable ones, or have a reserve set on hand.:wink:

TPBM just woke up and is waiting for the sun to come up and loves this time of day.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2008)

only love that time of day when it is deep summer and is warm 

tpbm has grown disas before


----------



## heliomum (Mar 5, 2008)

No I have never grown disas.

TPBM is trained in some type of martial arts.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 6, 2008)

True!

TPBM needs to go back to the gym!

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh my, that couldn't be more true!!! :rollhappy:

TPBM rides a Harley....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2008)

False but I'm waiting for a ride on Bob's and would like to learn how! 
TPBM likes Captain Crunch cereal but hates the way the hard part grates the roof of their mouth!


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 6, 2008)

False...I've never really cared for any cereal.

TPBM ignored all the advice about starting slowing with inexpensive plants in their orchid collection and headed straight towards the parishii flasks and besseae v. flavum.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2008)

False, didn't get any advice, just went on a killing spree.
I should have put "Orchid serial killer" in my sig. 
TPBM has a boss who is a problem.


----------



## cwt (Mar 6, 2008)

True, nothing worse than being your own boss.

TPBM just had Kentucky for dinner because his wife is overseas and the children are out and the fridge is empty and and and


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2008)

nope

tpbm has procrastinated from going to the laundromat and now has used their last pair of undies (grab those quarters)


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 6, 2008)

False! I did it three days ago.

TPBM can't decide what to get, a Paph. richardianum or Paph. lowii.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2008)

False, woodstream phrags next week! 
TPBM got tapped by their significant other when looking at a QT walking by!


----------



## heliomum (Mar 6, 2008)

Wrong!

TPBM is a horrible cook.oke:


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2008)

False - Eric. We all know that's false. :rollhappy:

TPBM would get a richardianum!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 6, 2008)

False; this person doesn't even know what a richardianum is (though will now investigate.  ).

TPBM is going to plant some Dahlias in their garden this spring.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 7, 2008)

False! Although I do have vegetable seeds to plant sometime soon!

TPBM will be getting a new orchid from now till next week!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2008)

False! got my Pk xwallisii from Chuck Acker last night. No new plants till next week, Woodstream pick up the phone! :viking: 
TPBM is not a terrible cook just too damn busy to spend the time.


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 7, 2008)

False...Sundays are cooking days.

The first time TPBM saw their favorite orchid they got a little choked up because it was so beautiful.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2008)

1/2 true, I still have haunting image in my brain! Can you guess what it was?! Yay! 
TPBM is getting frantic about next orchid adventure.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, so true. Next adventure is to purchase an orchid to donate to our local orchid society's fund raising auction and then even better, participating in the actual auction on March 17th. Woo Hoo!!! :drool: 

TPBM is ordering pizza for supper tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2008)

false, had lots of pizza and wings for going away party for co-worker at lunch

tpbm is ready for spring and checking out native orchids


----------



## heliomum (Mar 9, 2008)

Half right, I'm ready for spring, but I'm not checking out any native orchids.

TPBM was married some time in the last year.:clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 9, 2008)

False, I've been married for over 21 years...:wink:

TPBM dislikes the change to Daylight Savings time...


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh that'd be true on one side, false on the other. Gonna be light at 7pm tonight! Wahoo! 

TPBM has a crap load of work to do today. ARGH.


----------



## paphreek (Mar 9, 2008)

True! In addition to watering plants, I need to start dividing and repotting Paphs. This is the best time to repot as the weather warms and the daylight increases.

TPBM is enjoying warmer weather than we are (-6 F this morning)


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 9, 2008)

true! it's in the 50's but windy!

tpbm wants to move somewhere it doesn't get cold but doesn't get too warm, either.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 9, 2008)

100% true…whether or not I can make this happen is another story.

TPBM has also recently busted a spike on a plant they were really looking forward to (in my case, Phal. Orchid World 'Carmela' AM/AOS); I’ll be missing the scent more than anything.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 9, 2008)

False! Hopefully not to happen.

TPBM is waiting to get his/her new plants that they ordered.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2008)

1/2 true, I'm hopefully picking up plants at Woodstream and Orchidview next week! 
TPBM needs a vacation!


----------



## Bluefirepegasus (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep....true! A maui vacation sounds nice! 

The person below me.....has hurt their hands because they have typed too much while doing research on orchids and trying to network connections! 

(It sounds silly but can happen to anyone!)

Bluefirepegasus


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 10, 2008)

False! not from typing but from the plastic handle that snapped from a five gallon bucket I was carrying that eventually landed on my foot. Ouch!!


TPBM Sure like sweets!

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 10, 2008)

Totally true!!! Licorice, gummy bears, chocolate, etc etc. :drool:

TPBM lives in a place that had a lot of snow this past weekend....


----------



## heliomum (Mar 10, 2008)

Completely false!!!!!
I don't even know the last time it snowed. I don't even know if it ever has.

TPBM exclusively collects slipper orchids.:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 10, 2008)

heliomum said:


> Completely false!!!!!
> I don't even know the last time it snowed. I don't even know if it ever has.



oh,  ppbbbbbttttttttttt! to you (smile)

nope, lots of different species

TPBM has never received spam or had problems with email ever


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2008)

False! My home computer is so FU that I cant even load a disc. 
TPBM will plan better on next orchid trip!  No Woodstream for me this time!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 11, 2008)

Absolutely false; no planning at all involved, total spontaneity required for the best orchid trip experience....:rollhappy:

TPBM has met a well-known celebrity.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 11, 2008)

true, I was working briefly in washington national airport doing interior landscaping job and bob dole walks by and shakes my hand. actually a few days before that mr. cabela of fishing and hunting catalog fame stepped out of his limo and helped me drag a big potted bush off of a dolley at the same place (the suits riding with him hemmed and hawed and looked like they wanted to pretend that they were also going to try and help, but since the potted bush was larger than a briefcase they just sort of waved their hands a bit.

tpbm has had candied hot maple syrup poured over fresh snow and eaten it like dessert (snow used to be clean enough to do that way back when)


----------



## tusker (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope...nothing in the way of snow around here, and any time I am near it, I just don't have my maple syrup handy.

TPBM owns an orange cat.


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 12, 2008)

nope....I have many pets, but one is a large white cockatoo named Frosty. The best pet I've ever had....everyone loves him.

TPBM has lived in another country than the one you were born


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 12, 2008)

True! Was born in Taiwan then moved to here to the States and been living here ever since. 

TPBM has a degree in biology.


----------



## kellyincville (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope, math and econ.

TPBM is a desk jockey.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, yes, I guess I am...what an unfortunate job description, though. :rollhappy:

TPBM has a hot tub and is planning to go for a dip tonight...


----------



## cwt (Mar 14, 2008)

That is true.With a nice bottle of Cabernet.

Tpbm apparently has been accused for flirting on this forum.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 15, 2008)

Um, false... 

TPBM purchased a bag of worm poop for their garden today....:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Mar 15, 2008)

Um, false...

but true with regards to the one above. :evil:

TPBM is thinking naughty thoughts right now...heh.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 15, 2008)

Exactly:evil:


TPBM Just finish eating dinner of steak and potatoes!


Ramon


----------



## cwt (Mar 16, 2008)

True for last night. Just finished breakfast. For the one above naughty or nice thoughts?
TPBM is experiencing a terrible storm and realize that winter is on the way.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 16, 2008)

false. the weather is cool and grey but no storms right now. winter is actually almost over!


tpbm gets to drive an hour or so to help his/her orchid society tear down a display at a flower show.


----------



## Heather (Mar 16, 2008)

That'd be a definite no. Not going to be driving anywhere for a while.  

TPBM is starting to really jones for native summer produce.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 16, 2008)

sorta true. i want peaches!!!

tpbm thinks Paphs are neat.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 16, 2008)

False they are great!!!!!!!!!!


TPBM just came from church.


Ramon


----------



## heliomum (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, I just did.


TPBM knows some form of martial arts.:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2008)

True. 
TPBM has flown w/ live orchids before and not had a problem w/ TSA!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 16, 2008)

True Even international!

TPBM dreads tomorrow since it is Monday and has to go to work.


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 16, 2008)

not so much this week since I worked both saturday and sunday anyway, though mondays are always running around days don't usually look forward to it. I am looking forward to wednesday since that will be my 'day off' for working the weekend

TPBM believes there is a planet somewhere where they don't practice politics or have endless elections


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh goodness, one could only hope at this point! 

TPBM has not yet agreed to pass out Slippertalk Cards, but would like to volunteer before I send out the next batch tomorrow!! oke: Come on, step up someone!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Mar 17, 2008)

Heather said:


> Oh goodness, one could only hope at this point!
> 
> TPBM has not yet agreed to pass out Slippertalk Cards, but would like to volunteer before I send out the next batch tomorrow!! oke: Come on, step up someone!



True, I'd love to Heather. I'll be going to the Orchid Society of Southern California meeting, and also the Los Angeles Carnivorous Plant Society Meeting soon. Plus any greenhouses and shows coming up in SoCal. Amen for spring break!

TPBM grows carnivorous plants.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 17, 2008)

True! Well, I have one anyway, a Mexican Butterwort 

TPBM is looking forward to an orchid auction at their local Orchid Society tonight :drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 17, 2008)

True! Well, I have one anyway, a Mexican Butterwort 

TPBM is looking forward to an orchid auction at their local Orchid Society tonight :drool:


----------



## heliomum (Mar 17, 2008)

I wish it was true, but alas, no.


TPBM knows some one with the name Anita.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2008)

true, sister

tpbm knows who billy fuccillo is ("it's huuuuuuuuuuuge-a")


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2008)

False, sorry.
TPBM knows another thread counting to a million shows people have too much time on their hands! oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 20, 2008)

Suspect that's very true, indeed! :rollhappy:

TPBM is looking forward to a yummy turkey dinner this weekend. :clap:


----------



## Heather (Mar 20, 2008)

Oh no, definitely FALSE! 
It's spring! There ain't no such thing as spring Turkey! 

Lamb, most likely...and LOTS of jelly beans. 

TPBM is a jelly bean addict like me. Anything chewy really....


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2008)

Chewy maybe, but not jelly beans. Reminds me too much of reagonomics.

TPBM doesn't care about Easter, but loves Spring.


----------



## heliomum (Mar 21, 2008)

True, I like to see my orchids as well as my other plants bloom.

TPBM is a vegetarian.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 21, 2008)

False! I am a carnivore.


TPBM love fish and chips.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2008)

True, but I try to stay away from fried foods.
I know a really good place in Harlem though...
TPBM will go to a free concert within 2 months.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 22, 2008)

probably not though who knows

tpbm hasn't watched television in over a week


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 23, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> probably not though who knows
> 
> tpbm hasn't watched television in over a week



True! I don't have a tv. 

tpbm is routinely amazed at the info posted on this forum. I'm learning a lot today and need another cup of coffee.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 23, 2008)

_Totally_ true! There is never a dull moment!! :rollhappy:

TPBM is feeling rather stuffed after indulging in an Easter Sunday buffet brunch...:snore:


----------



## heliomum (Mar 23, 2008)

Semi-true, I'm stuffed after going to a big picnic, but not an Easter brunch.



TPBM has once been in or near a jungle where orchids grow.oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 23, 2008)

true, if you consider a northern white-cedar swamp forest complete with tons of fallen trees and ferns everywhere a temperate jungle... lots of native orchids there

tpbm is thankful that we have a reason to celebrate the spiritual Easter (not the commercially packaged one)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 23, 2008)

False. I'm a heathen! 
TPBM is afraid of how warm it's going to be this summer!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 24, 2008)

True! 

TPBM whats to have a greenhouse!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2008)

So true; and a field of Pleurothalids in the backyard, next to my steam lined with Pk and besseae hybrids, and my money tree! 
TPBM needs orchid supplies badly!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 24, 2008)

true.
tpbm needs some orchids badly, especially ones after which he/she has been lusting for some time...


----------



## heliomum (Mar 24, 2008)

Totally True! I have a list of like 120 and growing list of orchids I want.

TPBM can't wait for summer.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 24, 2008)

False, false, FALSE! Summer is coming on fast, and I hate it. Phoenix is way too hot for my tastes. One more summer and then I am outta here!

TPBM just had steak for dinner.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 24, 2008)

True! Grilled Rib eye!


TPBM is having Fish for dinner!

Ramon


----------



## Sirius (Mar 24, 2008)

True! Ha ha. T.V. dinner fish and mac-n-cheese. Oh, the horror!

TPBM is nervous because they haven't filed their taxes yet.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 24, 2008)

true and that's kinda funny because i had to escape the tax sites and seek some solace here...
tpbm likes candy A LOT!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 24, 2008)

nah, some is okay but too much sugar is icky 

tpbm drives a sports car, but only when there is no rain or snow


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 24, 2008)

False I wish!

TPBM drives a truck!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2008)

False, a corvette, and only when there's no rain or snow. [You know why.] 
TPBM got brownie points at work today w/ the boss!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 26, 2008)

False! Boss is on vacation!

TPBM likes to mod cars.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 26, 2008)

False! How do you mod a car? 

TPBM is off to Las Vegas tonight to do some cross-border shopping!!!


----------



## Corbin (Mar 26, 2008)

False. I am spending a nice quiet night at home.

TPBM has to many orchids


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 26, 2008)

False! Never to much orchids!

TPBM has orchids invading the living room!

Ramon


----------



## Sirius (Mar 26, 2008)

False. I have orchids invading my home office. We have a second bedroom that we converted to a home office, but the booth and orchid supplies take up more than half the room.

TPBM is looking forward to a weekend filled with some sort of festival.


----------



## Heather (Mar 26, 2008)

False, unless it is a festival of complete boredom, and possibly, cleaning. 

TPBM, like me, adores the scent of the Ginger line from Origins...mmmm, new order arrived today. I think I have everything they make now!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess false though I've never smelled them or know what they are

tpbm squished some scale today


----------



## MoreWater (Mar 26, 2008)

ewwwww false!

TPBM is scheming to ship some plants off to make room for new ones!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 26, 2008)

True, thinking of putting a plant on e-bay

TPBM itching to buy a new orchid (slipper)!


Ramon


----------



## heliomum (Mar 27, 2008)

True, who isn't?


TPBM likes foreign films.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 27, 2008)

True! My favorite is probably Hero: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hero_(2002_film)

The person below me has many other orchids but remembers parvis are their favorite every time one opens.


----------



## TutoPeru (Mar 27, 2008)

True,
Actually parvis are responsible for falling in love with paphs.

TPBM has a lot of repotting to do


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2008)

True but I'm too lazy, unless you're coming to NYC to help
TPBM likes to bake but doesn't have the time.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 27, 2008)

I do enjoy baking, though my taste buds are traveling more toward savory treats as I get older. Stuff like fudge brownies or chocolate chip cookies from scratch—mere minutes to prep, sling in the oven and get on with another task. Making a beautiful Sachertorte though, that’s a bit more of a project!

The person below me also thinks this life is all they’ve got to enjoy and is tired of “I don’t have time” having become of badge of honor, an implication of importance and a resurfacing of this country’s repressed puritanical beginnings.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2008)

False, I rather have come to grips with the fact that I have no time because I'm trying to do [enjoy] a large variety of things. 
TPBM will start an indoor herb/fragrant plant garden this month.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 27, 2008)

I’d like to, but it’s doubtful at this point—guarding my bits of space since I can get most of the herbs I cook with inexpensively at an international food store here. 

(By the way Eric, that’s a good kind of busy! Not knocking that. It’s the people who look down their noses at you these days for making the time to enjoy things like baking that bother me. If you’re working multiple jobs to keep food in your kid’s mouth, I’ll accept “too busy”, but mostly it’s needlessly self-important people who tend to pull that excuse out for one reason or another.) 

The person below me is desperately trying to pare down their pre-order list for an upcoming show.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 27, 2008)

nope, learned self-control finally after the third round of almost every plant dead around ten years or so ago (insect invasion after a move which led every bug to hop onto every other plant in the boxes) - there is a small itch for certain plants i'd like, but i'd rather have all my loans paid off so I can get a 'smaller' job. many people prefer having their lives filled to over-capacity because when they slow down they realize how meaningless much of it is. others just think everyone else is doing it so maybe i'm supposed to also. I scrape out the time from work to go check out lots of native orchids and take pictures, no matter how much employer would rather have me at work, or resting up from a hot day so that I can go back to work; would rather be out checking out natural beauty. ... by the way, when the heck is spring supposed to get here?! i'd love to find a calypso this spring....

tpbm loooooooooooooooves things like donuts and ice cream and makes homemade ice cream sometimes, but avoids it like the plague so they don't get fat!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 28, 2008)

False I like them but I don't avoid them. I work near a bakery.

TPBM like Chinese dumplings!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2008)

True, Ha-gow! 
Unfortunately, I haven't been free to go to Chinatown in a while. 
TPBM has started working out to get in better shape for summer.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 28, 2008)

False! Been working out all year long.

TPBM is thankful it's Friday!


----------



## heliomum (Mar 28, 2008)

True as heck! I can't wait for Fidays.




TPBM often travels cross-country.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 29, 2008)

false, but i have a friend who is right now.

tpbm gets to plant plugs (baby plants) today, lots and lots of plugs...


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope, that'd be you, my friend - so sorry. ity:

TPBM has totally been neglecting her plants and needs to give them some love (and fertilizer!) today!


----------



## Gcroz (Mar 29, 2008)

False, I'm not neglecting as apparently my Milts are suffering from too much TLC. That, of course, my picture can attest to. 

TPBM likes to whisper "sweet nothings" to their orchids in hopes that the plants will love them more.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2008)

False! Mine get more 'tough love' than anything, so if they can make it on my shelf(ves), then they could probably be cast on 'survivor'. (as long as they don't make them eat that garbage stuff) 

TPBM lives where it will soon be Fall


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 30, 2008)

false. if it's like previous years, soon will be spring...

tpbm still has several thousands plugs to plant.


----------



## Heather (Mar 30, 2008)

False - that's still you. ity:


True, if spring means 2mos. from now. sigh....
MA sucks, RI is another story...

TPBM has to make a sign today that says "no eating the kingianum" (damn cat!) and "no jumping on the puzzle!" 

let's revise: TPBM needs to teach her cat to read! :sob:
OR find a new home for her cat? any takers? She's cute - don't let that fool ya...


----------



## Park Bear (Mar 30, 2008)

false..no cat anymore....Heather a parrot is much easier,tey'll stay on your shoulder and not bother the plants.

tpbm is on spring break with the family like I am (I'm at the Smokey mtns now...and later going to Panama City,FL)


----------



## Heather (Mar 30, 2008)

False. 

TPBM hates Park Bear for being on vacation right now....sorry dude, but it's true.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 30, 2008)

well, not hate, but as I had to work both days this weekend running around sprinkling wilting plants, some real time off sounds sort of nice...

tpbm is debt-free except for the house


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 30, 2008)

Heather said:


> TPBM has to make a sign today that says "no eating the kingianum" (damn cat!) and "no jumping on the puzzle!"



ah, plant-chomping and puzzle-jumping; sure signs of feline jealiosity for not paying attention to 'then one who must be attended to'!

one former apartment mate had a springer spaniel that would eat anything left up on the counter; she would jump up and drag it down. I decided to 'fix things' one time by leaving a bunch of chopped up onion there and figured the dog would take a bite and change it's mind and maybe learn a lesson. 
....nope, the dog ate the whole onion. I almost felt sorry for it until it ate my next loaf of bread


----------



## heliomum (Mar 30, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> well, not hate, but as I had to work both days this weekend running around sprinkling wilting plants, some real time off sounds sort of nice...
> 
> tpbm is debt-free except for the house



Semi-true, I have no debts at all.:clap::clap::rollhappy::rollhappy:


TPBM likes Baklava.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2008)

True, but the only place around to get it at a good price is in Astoria, such a train ride away! 
TPBM has eaten marshmallows for dinner!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 31, 2008)

False but ate it for breakfast!

TPBM Has to water plants today.


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2008)

True. Every day! 
TPBM is glad that we have some reknown experts posting here but was a little disturbed by the turbulance that follows these people from past issues.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 31, 2008)

This is very true. 

The person below me would purchase a plant as readily for its fragrance or foliage as they would its flower.


----------



## heliomum (Mar 31, 2008)

True, especially Jewel Orchids.


TPBM is horrible at chess. (I'm O.K at it)


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 31, 2008)

well I'm probably okay but nothing special, don't have the patience to learn opening moves. once nipped a self-proclaimed pro because he was showing off and not paying attention, and I forked his king and queen (public game, too). disarray soon followed....  if I had ever ended up playing him again i'm sure he would have beat the pants off of me

tpbm has fruit bushes like raspberries or blueberries growing somewhere on their property :drool:


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2008)

True - wild blueberries and blackberries grow around the pond I live near (on the condo's property.)

TPBM hates cribbage! I want to like it but I don't.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 31, 2008)

True since I don't know how it is played!

TPBM Need to change the light of his /her set up.

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2008)

oh good heavens - that's probably true! 
We aren't supposed to just let them burn out, are we? :sob:

TPBM is trying to think up a sweet April Fool's joke to play on the forum...heeheeheeee.....:evil:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe?:evil:

TPBM is going out for Chinese dinner, Kung Pao Chicken!!!!


Ramon


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe ain't no answer, Ramon!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 31, 2008)

Heather said:


> Maybe ain't no answer, Ramon!



Heh...Heh...Heh! I think it answered the question:evil:

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 31, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> TPBM is going out for Chinese dinner, Kung Pao Chicken!!!!



false, maybe wednesday for lunch - can't eat fatty foods before donating platelets, clogs up the machine

tpbm knows what plant the variety numex joe e parker is


----------



## Heather (Apr 1, 2008)

False. Wait! What was the question? 


> TPBM is trying to think up a sweet April Fool's joke to play on the forum...heeheeheeee.....:evil:



oh yeah, came up with that.... :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2008)

Heather said:


> False. Wait! What was the question?
> :



tpbm knows what plant the variety name 'numex joe e parker' represents

or, it the above statement doesn't apply or is too hot to handle, then

tpbm knows that the utica riggie fest will be held at the utica memorial auditorium, april 26th, from noon to 3pm, there will also be winetasting; tickets will be $10 for adults and can be purchased at the aud ticket window during business hours or online at http://www.ticketmaster.com

riggies rule!


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 1, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> tpbm knows that the utica riggie fest will be held at the utica memorial auditorium, april 26th, from noon to 3pm...



T! At least, now I know!

tpbm is, like me, working on a society newsletter and pulling. hair. out. April issue is gonna be late!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmmm, I think I have a Model railroad club report to write. So true, in a way. 
I wonder if the riggie fest is all you can eat! 
TPBM is going to Parkside fest.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 2, 2008)

would like to, but too many things including work going on

I believe once you buy your ticket and are in the door, all bets are off! You can eat riggies to your heart's content, and since it is a competition between many different places you get to sample riggies from many different establishments. I don't know about the wine tasting if they have a 'cutoff' if someone has sampled a bit too much... 

tpbm finally has a day off tomorrow but will be spending it driving to Rochester to drop off an educational display and help their orchid club set up their orchid display - so still work but fun work though nearly a three hour drive each way


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2008)

What's a "day off"?
False.
TPBM is having 'cookie day' at the office today!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 5, 2008)

nope, no cookies but the manager brought two boxes of dunkin donuts for the workers 

tpbm is hoping someone will actually make the recipe of 'salt chicken' and tell us how it turned out


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 5, 2008)

False Just braise Lamb shanks.

TPBM got three paphs in flower!!


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 5, 2008)

Alas, no. Just two and one of them is nearly done.

TPBM visited their local orchid grower today to get some culture advice and then slunk home with a couple of new orchids after promising themselves they wouldn't buy any. :rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 6, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Alas, no. Just two and one of them is nearly done.



Oh crap, I lied. It's true!!! I have exactly three Paphs in bloom. Forgot bellatulum. doh.:crazy:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 6, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> TPBM visited their local orchid grower today to get some culture advice and then slunk home with a couple of new orchids after promising themselves they wouldn't buy any. :rollhappy:



probably semi-true; am going to the genesee region orchid society show today, and though I already bought a plant before the show opened will likely find something else that I don't really need to buy! 

tpbm just bought some more fish for their aquarium


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 6, 2008)

false. for several weeks i've been contemplating as the bossman overfed and killed several. he's stopped feeding but i'm still a little hesitant...

tpbm enjoys mint + chocolate


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 6, 2008)

True more on chocolates!

TPBM is gonna take a picture of a newly flowered paph.

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2008)

False! But I am going to post a picture of a newly flowered pinguicula!

TPBM is not happy that tomorrow is Monday already! ARGH!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 6, 2008)

True even if I am of work yet.


TPBM is gonna eat a chocolate muffin and coffee!


Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 7, 2008)

false. just a yummy coffee with two shots of espresso.

tpbm is on day 18 of not smoking cigarettes as i am.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2008)

False, tried it at 12 Y.O. but I was a quick learner and stopped. 
TPBM is studying for a career advancing test.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 7, 2008)

1/2 True. Just studying for two test one on management and the other is Physics.

TPBM is cooking omelets for breakfast.


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 7, 2008)

nope, had a bagel toasted, buttered and covered with macadamia honey for pre-dinner before heading out to do laundry /

tpbm had their bike stolen from work this weekend while they were out enjoying an orchid show, because the bossman forgot to lock the room it was in (his was stolen, too) :ninja::viking::ninja:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2008)

You must be talking about yourself -- I'm sorry about your loss. 

TPBM will not be going to an orchid show this weekend either because of sickness or their "wad is already shot" -- or both.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2008)

True but also because no shows around here!
TPBM needs orchid supplies badly!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 8, 2008)

nope, I have a ready supply though could use a little more chc's

not to worry, the bossman has stated willingness to assist in replacement of the bicycle  I do think though that we should implement the type of theft-deterrent system to burglars that Andy of Andy's Orchids used once on an orchid-grabbing invader who also cut through plastic and was sneaking around his greenhouse: a *large* orchid stick mount to the side of the head :ninja:

TPBM would like to try the linguine and tomato recipe listed by ron-ny in the favorite recipes megathread :drool: with some garlic of course


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh yummers! Yes, for sure, and I'm heading over to that thread to check out the recipe as soon as I finish this...:rollhappy:

The person below me heads to their orchid growing area(s) as soon as they get home from work to check on their 'chids.:wink:


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 9, 2008)

Exactly!!! Must look at my babies!

TPBM just got home from a long day 11 pm!


Ramon


----------



## Corbin (Apr 9, 2008)

Not true it was 3:30 a.m. and was last Friday not last night.

TPBM went to the opra last Saturday.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 9, 2008)

nope...but this weekend I'm going to the philharmonic

tpbm is within 10 years of retirement


----------



## kellyincville (Apr 9, 2008)

If I can manage to retire at 35!

TPBM is wishing the sun would finally come out.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2008)

false - have been very busy running around the greenhouses trying to keep everything watered, waiting for the forecast of clouds to finally come true so I can slow down a bit

tpbm is not a registered democrat or republican


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 9, 2008)

True! I'm not. :wink:

TPBM left work early today to run errands...


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 9, 2008)

False I get off at two but get to work at 6!


TPBM just crossed two nice paph. hybrid!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2008)

False, I'm still skeered! 
TPBM will do laundry tonight!


----------



## Corbin (Apr 10, 2008)

Not a chance! But I am going out to eat with Rick if he ever calls.

TPBM will have to help his wife with the dishes tonight.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 10, 2008)

False! Just do the dishes!


TPBM has a big project to finish this weekend!


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 10, 2008)

Kind of true; I'm on a course next week and have tons of work projects to get done before the following week, so this weekend might be a working weekend. 

TPBM drove to work in a snowstorm and drove home in a snowstorm. (true story. :sob


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2008)

Falso! I think we only saw snow for 2 weeks in NYC. I just can't wait until the polar caps melt and my office building is underwater!  
TPBM will buy jelly beans this weekend!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 12, 2008)

False! chocolate kisses!


TPBM is gonna make pasta tomorrow.


Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2008)

false. 

tpbm wanted to sleep a few more hours this morning but, well, it didn't happen.


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2008)

Mmm, false. I got a full 12 hours and am all caught up! :snore:

TPBM is planting a succulent garden today.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 12, 2008)

False; will probably pot up some morning glories later on though...

TPBM is going to a class on growing orchids at their university today!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2008)

false, but i was at work at a university today....

tpbm is going to a nice restaurant tonight that he/she has wanted to go to for a long time...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2008)

False. Cleaning lizard tanks and laundry probably. 
TPBM is wondering what's up w/ the Cyp reginae seedlings in the refrigerator crisper?


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 12, 2008)

False. Don't have any.

TPBM is finishing some school work!


Ramon


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2008)

False, but I have some work to do today. 

TPBM is wondering where Brian went to dinner, as she's always curious about RI restaurants! (even if someone says "false" I still want to know!)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 13, 2008)

false. i know where he went....

tpbm really likes coffee.


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2008)

True, and of course you do, you goof! 

TPBM needs to go get hers...(coffee, she means!)


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 13, 2008)

False I need to get mine!


TPBM Needs to get ready for church.

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 13, 2008)

False. 

TPBM is going to set all their orchids in the bath tub today and give them a nice drink of water and fertilizer...


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2008)

False, mine got rain, it's warm here, finally! Wahoo!!! 

TPBM has lots to do today but likely won't do as much as hoped.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2008)

True< only did laundry, de-scaled plants, cooked, registered team for tournament, cleaned gun. Still have to study, etc. 
TPBM is ordering more than 3 types of orchids this week!


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 13, 2008)

*too true*

False....but I did get several phrags from Orchids limited last week....WOOHOO!
And I took a few photos of some of my orchids that are booming, so At least I got something fun done!

The person below me wants a new camera so they can take better closeup photos of their orchids.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 13, 2008)

True. We are shopping around for a digital SLR.

TPBM is still in school, and fears they always will be.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2008)

nope, not in school for a while though would like to take classes here and there

tpbm was once shot by own team-member point blank while playing paintball


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2008)

Yep! I practice twice a week so it's happened more often than I like to admit!  
TPBM will go to Parkside fest this year!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 13, 2008)

Nope, though after googling it, I'm trying think of a way to be in Pennsylvania in July...

TPBM is going to repot some orchids tonight. oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2008)

true, I already have!

tpbm still has their christmas tree in their apartment (dwarf alberta spruce)


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 13, 2008)

False! did not put one up.

TPBM is planning for a trip next weekend!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2008)

True, tournament in Maryland.
TPBM hasn't had a marshmallow pie in a while.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 14, 2008)

true. much too long....

tpbm likes peanut butter cups


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 14, 2008)

False I like cookies and cream cups I just can't find them anymore.

TPBM is trying to finish watering the plants.


Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 14, 2008)

true.... dagnabit. forgot to water one of the greenhouses....

tpbm is having sushi for lunch though she/he is unsure of what he/she thinks of it...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2008)

False, Tuna salad sandwich! 
TPBM is overworked! [this is an easy one]


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2008)

True! It doesn't help that my office was hit by lightening on Saturday and it fried our phones, computers, internet, modems, furnace, well...etc. etc. so I am overworked and cannot really do anything! ARGH. We're all sitting ducks at this point. 

TPBM needs a new computer!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2008)

Absolutely! [But no thanx, you can keep yours!]oke: 
TPBM wants fried tofu for dinner tonight!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 14, 2008)

False Just Chow fan

TPBM is dyslexic.


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2008)

nope, though listening to bossman when he is trying to confubulate us with circular reasoning makes my eyes cross sometimes

tpbm has made sushi before


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 14, 2008)

False!

TPBM is wondering why all the sudden talks of sushi.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2008)

everyone is trying to eat all of the fish/sushi before they are all over-harvested and the oceans are empty, except for all of the floating plastic... nope, not wondering because I would like to have some, and it's (late) dinnertime! 

tpbm has had a hole-in-one before!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 14, 2008)

Ha! Not a chance. Hole-in-one hundred more like it. 

TPBM has started many seeds under lights indoors to have seedlings to plant in their garden this spring.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2008)

I used to do that, until orchids took over all my light stands...

TPBM can hardly wait for strawberry season. (All this talk about food is making me hungry!)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 16, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> I used to do that, until orchids took over all my light stands...


 LOL, and I can hardly wait to boot all my outdoor seedlings out the door so I can start using my grow lights for my orchids. :rollhappy:

Anyway, back to the game...true! It's a family tradition to have some of the first strawberries of the season on Mother's Day. Can hardly wait!

TPBM watched a hockey game tonight.:snore:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2008)

False, unless it's on after practice tonight at 1:00 AM!. 
TPBM grows cyp's.


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 17, 2008)

False. No place to grow.

TPBM is contemplating to get a Paph.. roth.

Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 17, 2008)

semi-true. i have a roth i've never bloomed and kinda want a different one that might...

tpbm just had a yummy smoothie


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 17, 2008)

False! Although one would hit the spot right about now on this warm, spring weather I am having!

TPBM 100th orchid was a Paph.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2008)

Probably false. I wish I could remember what it was! 
TPBM is afraid of sunburn as the weather warms up [also!]


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2008)

not worried about sunburn, but being inside greenhouses as it gets hot tips me towards heatstroke especially when we have to spray after work in the afternoon (often can get over 110˚F even with curtains closed and all venting fans running)

tpbm has a feeling they will have to work and not be able to make the chicken riggie fest :sob:


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 17, 2008)

False!! Just finishing homework.

TPBM will go to the Sacramento orchid show this Saturday.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2008)

False. Unless they hold it in New Jersey! 
TPBM is ordering/getting cyps and Pk hybrids this week!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 18, 2008)

false.

tpbm is about to jump onto a bicycle and ride ride ride!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2008)

False, all 3 bikes need repair. Maybe I'll do that [drop them off at the shop] tomorrow AM.
TPBM is tempted to go out on the town since its supposed to be so warm tonight.


----------



## heliomum (Apr 19, 2008)

True, I got some pizza.

TPBM knows 3 or more languages.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2008)

Kind of.. does 'studied' count!? The only other language I consider myself to "know" is Spanish; but I studied Russian, German, and Arabic in high school and college. [Of course, now that signs are in Spanish & English here in NYC and NJ makes it easy to practice ]
TPBM has a big sport or music event to attend this weekend.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 19, 2008)

False, but I am going to our local horticultural society Garden Show today! Probably no orchids there though. 

TPBM woke up to nearly a foot of S*N*O*W this morning. :sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 19, 2008)

false. sunny and fifties. now it's in the seventies...

tpbm has been gorging on ice cream and ice cream treats


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2008)

not quite, but I am about to have some haggen dazs raspberry sorbet and cream after a long hot day sprinkling plants :drool:

tpbm just checked the calendar and realized that the riggie fest is next saturday, so will be able to make it


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 20, 2008)

false. but i did try to find out what a riggie fest is...

tpbm is about to get out of work for the day and is very happy about that.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> false. but i did try to find out what a riggie fest is...



http://www.ywca.org/site/pp.asp?c=esJUK3PDJpH&b=2555943
riggies are usually chicken though sometimes seafood and other; rigatoni and peppers. after that whatever you like best goes in :drool:

close enough; I was just out of work at posting time of that answer, and was very happy to be getting out. only three more days (thursday) until a day off...

tpbm was not happy to see the lakers win their first playoff game (an old celtics fan)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2008)

False. Personally I think most ML athletes are overpaid babies but that's probably because I come from the town w/ the suckiest teams so I DGAF! 
If the reggie-fest went on all night I might have come! 
TPBM will pick up valuable Pk hybrids from a mysterious source this week! :ninja:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 21, 2008)

false. ain't gettin' nothin' for at least a little while....

tpbm is on day 32 of no cigarettes like i am!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 21, 2008)

False! I am on my 22 year.

TPBM so happy to get a new multi flowering paph last weekend!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2008)

False. But at least I ordered a paph and some cyps! Plus my Paph Gloria Naugle from the WOC is in bud again!  
TPBM is frustrated by the "non-ept"-ness of some of their co-workers!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 21, 2008)

Very True!!!

TPBM just posted something to sell in E-bay!


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2008)

false, was trying to buy something but the prices were too high

tpbm is happy that it's finally raining some


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 28, 2008)

true!

tpbm was a little surprised this thread died down for almost a full week!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 28, 2008)

true! 

TPBM is thinking of sneaking off work early today to take advantage of unseasonably warm weather to catch up on some plant/garden tasks...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

False. You must have the weather we *had* last week! 
TPBM is trying to stretch budget to get some foreign jewel orchids!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 28, 2008)

False. no place to put them.


TPBM is preparing a plant for AOS judging.


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

False. I wish I had an orchid show to go to and I don't have the time to go to the center. 
TPBM will go to a film festival event this month.


----------



## Heather (Apr 28, 2008)

False. Only attending work events in May. 

TPBM is frustrated with photo editing software (or the lack thereof!)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

R U Kidding me! 
False, I need a new camera first! :rollhappy: 
TPBM wishes he/she had gone to the riggie-fest!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 29, 2008)

sort of, I didn't end up going, nobody to go with but ended up with stomach bug sunday morning. all that good food would have ended up being wasted, as much of it still is even today (stomach sounds like a dishwasher right now, not signaling hunger  ) 

tpbm replanted their mexipedium a month ago and now it looks like it has a spike on the way!


----------



## Heather (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe! 
I have three growths looking like they're thinking about spiking. 

TPBM is really proud of herself for figuring out computer issues on her own for the first time ever! (AND is really excited that there's a new Hell's Kitchen season starting tonight!)


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 30, 2008)

Heather said:


> Maybe!
> I have three growths looking like they're thinking about spiking.
> 
> TPBM is really proud of herself for figuring out computer issues on her own for the first time ever! (AND is really excited that there's a new Hell's Kitchen season starting tonight!)



Maybe is not Yes or NO!:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

False.

TPBM Is iching to get a new Paph. emersonii var. huonglanae.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2008)

True, and besseae hybrids and hangianum and jackii, and anoectochilus sp, and pleuros.....! :crazy:
TPBM has missed an episode of Battlestar G. and is pissed that it will have to wait until next season!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 30, 2008)

What?? oke: Miss Battlestar Gallactica. Are they still running that thing? :snore: False. 

TPBM received three orchids books from Orchids Books by Librairie Pantoute and can hardly wait to open the box. Woo hoo!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2008)

nope

tpbm is awaiting the first native orchid blooms of the season


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2008)

What does native orchid mean? Like walk in the woods and see them!!! 
I don't think so! 
BTW Yoyo Jo, don't sleep on Gallactica; the new series is the best tv except heroes! 
TPBM is still waiting for a chance to watch Heroes season 1 dvd.


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2008)

NYEric said:


> What does native orchid mean? Like walk in the woods and see them!!!
> I don't think so!



'native' means it grew there and not from a nursery (though some are, now) and it's ancestors were there before we were

geez, what a city slicker! by the way, there are tons of native orchids that can be seen right by the side of the road, from your car, with all of the windows rolled up with the a/c on! oke: don't even have to get your gucci's dirty

for example http://www.cnyos.org/natives/giantspiranthes.html and http://www.cnyos.org/natives/spirochroleuca.html

:ninja: of course, i can't tell anyone where these are in an open forum, have to take you there :ninja:

(answer) nope, not interested in heroes

tpbm is so vegan that they won't even wear wool


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2008)

False, I just don't eat a lot o' red meat. Expensive and colon clogging! 



cnycharles said:


> geez, what a city slicker! by the way, there are tons of native orchids that can be seen right by the side of the road, from your car, with all of the windows rolled up with the a/c on! oke: don't even have to get your gucci's dirty


That's not me BTW; I know of some native orchids about 1-1/2 hour from NYC. However I'd be [happily] suprised to find any near where I live. :wink:
TPBM eats fish on Friday also!


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

False!!!! I do not eat fish at all! I do not eat any of the water creatures!!! I am a vegie!!!! So I do not eat any kind of meat, too 

TPBM has the habbit to bite their nails.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 2, 2008)

Nope, not anymore, but did as a child...

TPBM is starting a new job on Monday.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 2, 2008)

False not until fall of this year.

TPBM is gonna get a new Paph. haynaldianum.

Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (May 3, 2008)

false. i ain't so big on haynaldianum for some reason.


tpbm needs to start eating less than one pint of ben and jerry's a day like i do.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2008)

False. [Adult]Lactose Intolerance!  
TPBM will go to Woodstream Open House and get mysterious white phrag hybrid previously hidden!


----------



## Marco (May 5, 2008)

false - Eric if you do go to woodstream though please do tell oke:

TPBM is going to buy a car within the next week


----------



## cwt (May 5, 2008)

False, bought a new Azera a few months ago.
TPBM is hoping that his first bessea flower will be open in the morning.
(Thanks to Nyeric's cultural info)


----------



## eOrchids (May 5, 2008)

False!  Though I have a Phrag. bessae in spike. 

TPBM will be at Speaker's Day!


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2008)

May 31, 2008! Correct! NJTransit bus goes right there. 
TPBM is at work late.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 5, 2008)

False - left more or less right on time.

TPBM is hoping that the new growth emerging on one of their paphs is a sheath and not just a new leaf. :drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (May 6, 2008)

True! A Paph. Vanguard!

TPBM is studying hard for finals!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2008)

1/2 true. Studying for Civil Service test.
TPBM eats more when under pressure.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 6, 2008)

True Fooooood!!!

TPBM is preparing to go to a Orchid show.


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (May 6, 2008)

false thankfully there aren't any in the general area. my housekeeping spare as it usually is takes a hit and the plants get very neglected both before and after shows.

tpbm is a twin


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2008)

False. 
TPBM is patiently waiting for promised free orchid donation!


----------



## cnycharles (May 9, 2008)

not sure... did I forget something?

tpbm picked and had fiddleheads for dinner tonight


----------



## rdlsreno (May 9, 2008)

False had it last week.

TPBM is sooo sleepy!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2008)

False. Just got to work and I am trying to do 3 things at once [plus this! ].



cnycharles said:


> not sure... did I forget something?


Not from you but if you also want to contribute to the Eric delinquency society you're welcome to. 

TPBM will be going to someone's graduation this month.


----------



## Wahaj (May 9, 2008)

OMG haha, I might be going to my sister's! What is this witch craft?!!!

TPBM just got laid


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2008)

False. Not good work etiquette, unless that's your way to work up the corporate ladder! 
TPBM loves cookies!


----------



## Wahaj (May 9, 2008)

right again!

oh yea and love cookies too!

TPBM has an embarrasing illness


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2008)

!
Nope, only Orchid addiction!
TPBM will have steak for dinner!


----------



## Wahaj (May 9, 2008)

Nah you're starting to lose your touch. No steak for me.

having Mousakka though.

TPBM lied about something today


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2008)

Nope, but the day's not over yet! :evil:
TPBM will wish they had spinach pie also!


----------



## Wahaj (May 9, 2008)

hmm....well I do miss this pie this lady used to where I lived. It was a pie with cherry tomatoes, spinach, pine nuts and mozzarella. *Slurp*!

TPBM has been above me. Take that as you may!


----------



## cnycharles (May 9, 2008)

have to be careful, looks like there have been 64 previous pages of people above (before) you on this thread; you might get squished

tpbm has yet to post a recipe on the favorite recipe's thread


----------



## rdlsreno (May 9, 2008)

True! Getting lazy!

TPBM is Hungry!!


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 10, 2008)

True! 

TPBM is roasting a turkey tomorrow.


----------



## Wahaj (May 10, 2008)

ooooooooh so close! doing a chicken!

TPBM didn't sleep to well last night


----------



## rdlsreno (May 10, 2008)

True! Only 2 to 3 hours!


TPBM is finishing an Essay.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2008)

False [supposed to be] studying for test. 
TPBM lives too far away to visit mom for mom's day.


----------



## cnycharles (May 11, 2008)

true, Mom is presently in New Mexico and soon heading to Canada for the Summer

tpbm remembers the first mtv music videos and what a big deal people made of them


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 11, 2008)

Oh my god, so true. Human League's "Don't You Want Me Baby" was the first one I ever saw, in Waikiki on vacation, about 200 years ago. :rollhappy:

TPBM celebrated Mother's Day with a family dinner. :drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (May 12, 2008)

False. Had family Lunch.


TPBM had beef for dinner!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2008)

False I went to bed w/out my dinner. :sob:
I remember thinking MTV was so cool because it had no commercials! 
TPBM needs a new camera!


----------



## Marco (May 12, 2008)

True!

The person below me just had subways for lunch


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2008)

False, Cold [actually luke warm-cool] noodles sesame w/ broiled chicken added. 
TPBM Likes the opera.


----------



## Heather (May 13, 2008)

False...maybe I would like La Boheme but that's only cause I understand the story.

TPBM has Cyp. parviflorum blooming in their garden.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2008)

False. Maybe in spike and certainly not in the 'garden'. 
TPBM has a copy of the unedited 'Animal House'.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 13, 2008)

False. I've never been one to collect movies. Once I've seen them, I usually don't repeat it. There are a few that I've seen more than once....but they are so easy to just rent. 

TPBM grows orchids in their house, without lights.

Craig


----------



## Marco (May 13, 2008)

False, i grow in my room with light.

The person below me loves white chocolate


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2008)

False. White chocolate = fat sandwich! 
I like dark! Toblorone, etc. 
TPBM likes house, techno, hiphop, and classical music!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 13, 2008)

Exactly!

TPBM got an A on his/her final grade!


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 13, 2008)

Not recently! (But...congrats Ramon!)

TPBM purchased a Bletilla striata today.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2008)

False; but after AOS article I'm looking for some for dad in S.C.
TPBM will be in NJ today!


----------



## eOrchids (May 14, 2008)

True! I'm always in Jersey except Saturday! 

TPBM recently had a fortune cookie!


----------



## cnycharles (May 14, 2008)

well, I guess last week is 'close enough'!

tpbm is hoping that gas will soon only go up one cent a day instead of 5-10...


----------



## rdlsreno (May 14, 2008)

Exactly!

TPBM needs a vacation!!!!!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2008)

Too easy, true. But who doesn't? 
TPBM is working late, i.e. for free, right now!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 15, 2008)

Nope, and even if I was working late, I'd get paid. I'm a consultant and bill by the hour.

TPBM is _really_ looking forward to the upcoming May long weekend (maybe just in Canada, eh?)


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Too easy, true. But who doesn't?
> TPBM is working late, i.e. for free, right now!



oke:oke: really, typing on a keyboard for entertainment purposes while on the job is considered work?! sign me up 

I guess the answer is 'no'. I don't get overtime (ny and agriculture laws) but at least for now I get paid for my hours

tpbm had some wonderful leftover smoked, barbecued chicken for dinner and will have chicken sandwiches for lunch tomorrow! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2008)

TO: YoyoJo
Nope, I'm going to Woodstream.
The more time I'm there, the more money I'd spend! 
TO: Cnycharlse - Part true, broiled. 
TPBM is eating out tonite!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 15, 2008)

Nope! My family will need to to study.


TPBM is eating delivery.

Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (May 16, 2008)

false. had a hot dog from spikes.

tpbm keeps losing track of how many days it's been since he/she has had a cigarette.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2008)

Nope, BTW that's a good thing.
TPBM is in Rhode island like me!


----------



## likespaphs (May 17, 2008)

funny but true... what are you doing here?

tpbm is about to grab a bite for breakfast


----------



## Heather (May 17, 2008)

True. Soft boiled egg and an english muffin w/ roasted garlic butter. 

TPBM doesn't know what he's talking about when he says things are "imaginary". :wink:


----------



## likespaphs (May 17, 2008)

absolutely, positively false!

tpbm knows what i should have for lunch.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 17, 2008)

Yup, K.D., like me! :rollhappy:

TPBM is getting some outdoor gardening in while the sun is shining today...


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2008)

Nope, just got aback from my neice's graduation at Johnson & Wales, bought a ticket for the bus to D.C. 
TPBM got a free iced coffee last week!


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2008)

nope, don't drink coffee if I can help it

tpbm just watched the weather tonight because of a tornado warning


----------



## likespaphs (May 18, 2008)

almost true, checked the weather but not because of the tornado warning.


tpbm is gonna go to city farm today to hopefully get some plants for her/his first attempt at gardening


----------



## Heather (May 18, 2008)

False. Might get a cherry tomato plant again this year but I dunno, last year's was sort of a bust (it was mislabeled and NOT a cherry.) 

What's KD? 

Um, TPBM is thinking about leaving his/her plants out from now on. Lows in the 40s here...I'm torn myself...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 18, 2008)

KD = Kraft Dinner

True, but only my outdoor garden plants. Too risky to put orchids outside here ever. Maybe cymbidiums, but I don't have any of those.

TPBM is thinking of having raisin toast for breakfast.


----------



## likespaphs (May 18, 2008)

false!


tpbm doesn't like raisins either...


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (May 18, 2008)

False 

I like raisins.

TPBM is leaving their orchids outside for the summer


----------



## likespaphs (May 18, 2008)

false. i don't trust the squirrels, skunks, wild turkeys or high school kids.

tpbm is thinking of leaving work early without calling the bossman to ask if it's okay so (s)he can work on his/her raised bed.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2008)

False. 
TPBM has some micro-mini Sinningias that they want to send me.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 19, 2008)

False. I don't even know what micro-mini Sinningia is. Thank god for google. 

TPBM is wondering if they should re-pot an orchid they know has mealies even though the plant is in bloom. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2008)

False, why repot for mealies? 
Kill 'em! 
TPBM knows that mustard and real cheese makes Kraft mac-n-cheese 100% better.


----------



## cnycharles (May 20, 2008)

sounds acceptable so I'll go along with it

tpbm has vegetables growing in their living room


----------



## rdlsreno (May 20, 2008)

False! No place for it only orchids.

TPBM will eat a late dinner!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2008)

True, after practice around 1:00 AM! 
TPBM knows there's room for a few pots of fresh herbs in the growing area.


----------



## Heather (May 21, 2008)

Nope, we grow them outside, and you have room on that floor of yours? I'm just glad I'm not your landlord.

TPBM really wants to move!


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2008)

Yes, after I hit the Lotto I plan on leaving my rent [maint] controlled 2 bedroom apt in Manhattan for a waterfront property in the Andean highlands! 
TPBM likes Juicy Juice!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 22, 2008)

True

TPBM has another AOS award.


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

False. I've never shown anything for judging. Maybe I'll take something to Speakers Day! Is there judging there?
TPBM remembers Quaker orange cereal and Nabisco marshmallow sandwich cookies and is sad they stopped making them too.


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2008)

false. I remember quisp cereal with the little martian wearing the beanie or antenna on his head and team flakes; both favorites

tpbm wandered around a wooded swamp for over an hour on their day off looking for a 'misplaced' camera backpack (containing car keys, cell phone, gps...)


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

False. Thank goodness! 
But I bet you were happy when you found them!
TPBM is thinking about sneaking into abandoned subway stations this Mem. Day! :ninja:


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2008)

NYEric said:


> But I bet you were happy when you found them!
> TPBM is thinking about sneaking into abandoned subway stations this Mem. Day! :ninja:



true...
and false. I hear the rats have mutated down there and have glowing eyes and things like that

tpbm recently saw a few hundred yellow ladyslippers in bloom! :crazy:


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

False, some yellows and greens and reds at Woodstream. 
TPBM is starting to get hungry!


----------



## Heather (May 23, 2008)

Um, I think he meant native ones, Eric....oke:

and yes, true for me (the yellows).

Not hungry.

TPBM is really trying to get her work done tonight so she's nothing left for the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 23, 2008)

False, all done. Free to enjoy the weekend. Since it's pouring rain and meant to be all weekend, I believe I'll make a little trip to Paramount Orchids. 

TPBM finds it sad that phrags drop their blossoms in perfect condition. :sob:


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Since it's pouring rain and meant to be all weekend, I believe I'll make a *little* trip to Paramount Orchids.
> 
> TPBM finds it sad that phrags drop their blossoms in perfect condition. :sob:



heh, a "little" trip? If I were around there I'd probably be doing some damage...

true, it's always unsettling to have a nice-looking flower just 'plop' off the stem

tpbm is about to make something with rhubarb in it...... 
(and will post some pictures of native orchids and other things hopefully soon)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 26, 2008)

Umm, false, but I do love rhubarb. Especially rhubarb crisp. yum.

TPBM is resigned to the fact that returning to work on Monday is a necessary evil required to fund orchid purchases...


----------



## likespaphs (May 26, 2008)

true. dang holidays. at least there's holiday pay for me!

tpbm is still sleepy and would like to nap a bit longer but being at work, can't...


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2008)

False, I'm finding time off w/ no tournaments, open houses or model railroad shows means cleaning house day!  
TPBM will have indian food for dinner tonight.


----------



## cwt (May 26, 2008)

False, Soup and some boerewors.
Tpbm is expecting the first frost for winter tonight.:sob::sob:


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2008)

False! Thank HEAVENS! 

TPBM is really wondering what boerewors are.


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2008)

True, I'm guessing some kind of Wurst?
TPBM should stop procrastinating and do req'd work.


----------



## likespaphs (May 26, 2008)

true..., well, kinda. i've been working but taking frequent breaks.

tbpm is doing some memorializing today and is so angry at this stupid president....


----------



## rdlsreno (May 26, 2008)

Very True!!!!!!!!!

TPBM is doing catch up with house chores


Ramon


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2008)

Very true! To almost the last three things. 

I do not think it is a kind of wurst though (they are the worst! blech...I don't like German food much.)

TPBM does not like German food much either! Ice cream is much better.


----------



## cwt (May 26, 2008)

TPAM doesnt know what boerewors is. It is a traditional South african sausage made out of beef and spices, but with a real good taste when done at a braai.(similar to your barbeques). Something unique, and always well loved by Americans.The invitation still stands, come and visit and well do some boerewors for you.( For the evil minded, it has got nothing to do with a boer and his sausage..)
TPBM got a idea of what boerewors is.


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2008)

True.

TPBM would love to visit South Africa! (as would I, actually!)


----------



## likespaphs (May 26, 2008)

totally!

tpbm is gonna go play in her/his compost pile!


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2008)

No, but it sounds like a blast! 
Mmmm, worms.  

TPBM is not going to work tomorrow either! Yippee!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 26, 2008)

False. Darn.

TPBM is going to their local orchid society meeting tonight. And vowing not to buy anything. :sob:


----------



## rdlsreno (May 26, 2008)

False. Next week also trying not to buy anything.

TPBM has to much plants need to make a makeshift shade house.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2008)

False. House within a house?!?
TPBM must remember to ask vendor to bring a certain plant to the Speakers' Forum this coming Sunday.


----------



## cwt (May 29, 2008)

False, wee bit to far to attend.
TPBM is going to build an exibit sometime today at their local society show in record time.


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2008)

Nope but hope to in October!

TPBM saw a ton of Cyps yesterday and remembered why s/he grows these slipper things.


----------



## likespaphs (May 29, 2008)

true... so lovely.

tpbm wants to finally get some cyps into the yard. maybe even this fall.


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2008)

(I'll take a pic of the Ulla Silkens tomorrow - starting to open.)


----------



## likespaphs (May 29, 2008)

ahem..... true and tpbm will also take a photo of the ulla silkens tomorrow....


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2008)

False. Maybe some reginae and makasin seedlings! 
[You knew someone would mess up the game! ]
TPBM had marshmallow moon pies for lunch! :crazy:


----------



## Heather (May 30, 2008)

Definitely false. 

And, as to the question before, False - Ulla's not open yet today. Monday perhaps. 

TPBM is wholeheartedly looking forward to finishing the projects she started last weekend tomorrow!


----------



## likespaphs (May 30, 2008)

false, although i should


tpbm may be going to a carnival tonight!


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2008)

False, studying and researching public transportation to Speakers' Day early so I can get the good stuff from the vendors! 
TPBM missed lunch.


----------



## biothanasis (May 30, 2008)

False... I had a pretty tasty lunch... 

TPBM has an essay to do for next week.... ()


----------



## Marco (May 30, 2008)

False

TPBM is very excited because they are leaving work in about a half hour!


----------



## cnycharles (May 30, 2008)

false, but was pretty excited to get out at 4:15 after staying late to spray some thrip (which never seem to die)

tpbm just received a few disa seedlings in the mail after a gore orchid conservatory/wally orchard purchase


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2008)

False, I haven't ordered mine yet! 
Hopefully after Speakers' Day I'll have some money left. 
TPBM is going to speakers day in NJ.


----------



## Heather (May 30, 2008)

False.
I agree, thrips are a PITA though! 

TPBM is gonna watch the Lost finale tonight!


----------



## Heather (May 30, 2008)

False! 

TPBM has gotten sucked into learning new words that 12 year olds know the definitions of (tautological - what Eric in NY is...tautological: 1. needless repetition of an idea, esp. in words other than those of the immediate context.) 

and is watching the National Spelling Bee finals instead (at least for now!)


----------



## cwt (May 31, 2008)

False, 
and a nice suggestion to that person would be to get a life and start a hobby or something.

TPBM finally saw his V teres(alba) after ten years at last has opened a flower.


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2008)

False.... I wish I could grow them...

TPBM is waiting for a Cycnoches of theirs to bloom...


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2008)

cwt said:


> False,
> and a nice suggestion to that person would be to get a life and start a hobby or something.




Nice...what, you don't appreciate people trying to learn something? 


False, TPBM is going to cook a delicious Mexican inspired dinner tomorrow! (Mmm, camarones a la vinagreta) and hopefully also do some plant related shopping.


----------



## likespaphs (May 31, 2008)

false.

tpbm is excited that summer hours are now in effect and he/she gets to leave 1/2 hour early until august!


----------



## Heather (May 31, 2008)

False! I hate your summer hours! 
:rollhappy:

TPBM is in the market for a new computer.


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2008)

False... I already have 2 and are quite new!!!!!

TPBM is going to buy a Catasetum the next 3 days!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 31, 2008)

false

tpbm is relaxing having eaten a bunch of amish friendship bread and contemplating who to give the three packages of starter and recipe to
(anybody want some sourdough starter?)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2008)

False, no time to watch bread. 
TPBM got new plants yesterday!


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2008)

False Eric, Yes Charles. 

TPBM would very much like to get back into baking bread!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 1, 2008)

quite true. i have daytime fantasies of making bread.

tpbm is going for a bike ride today then gonna mess a bit in the raised beds'


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2008)

In case it was unclear - yes! I would like some starter - um, 2x for the friend above me I guess...

I used to bake a lot and miss it - lots of fun, sourdough especially! 

TPBM is trying really hard to do a lot of orchid related stuff. Including: 
Not rotting a plant until it dies (that's going well)
Not starting a war with one or more societies (jury's out on this one)
Not purchasing more plants! (this one's not going so well in my mind!)


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 1, 2008)

Heather said:


> In case it was unclear - yes! I would like some starter - um, 2x for the friend above me I guess...
> 
> I used to bake a lot and miss it - lots of fun, sourdough especially!



Okay, I just read that starter can be safely frozen for up to six months; I could freeze the 1cup packets I just made and then priority mail them to which address(es)? If I pack them with coldpack they should only be thawed for a day and... we can pm about the rest!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 1, 2008)

Heather said:


> TPBM is trying really hard to do a lot of orchid related stuff. Including: Not rotting a plant until it dies (that's going well)
> Not starting a war with one or more societies (jury's out on this one)
> Not purchasing more plants! (this one's not going so well in my mind!)



Mostly true; first and third statements for sure...

TPBM spent the whole day outside gardening...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

False. I spent the whole day inside gardening and then at 7:00PM when I was going to start the laundry got a phone call that our team was supposed to help clean the paintball field. So off I went by bus to NJ and ended up getting back home at 2:00AM. 
TPBM knows about keeping Lepanthes calodictyon alive.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2008)

Certainly false!!!! I have never tried it but I am pretty sure I will kill it...

TPBM has just purchased 8 orchid plants (not necessarily different species)....


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2008)

well, in the last three weeks I guess I bought 8 orchids

tpbm has been thinking lately about the extra porterhouse steak that they put in the freezer recently (mmmmmm garlic salt and steak mmmmmmmm)


----------



## MoreWater (Jun 4, 2008)

F.

tpbm had a freaky drive home through an electrical storm! lightening sweeping across the sky!


----------



## Heather (Jun 5, 2008)

F. but I agree with CNYC on the garlic salt - add some chipotle and lime to that and you're steak will be even better!
However, we were struck by lightening a month ago at work, scary stuff. I used to love driving in New Mexico during those electrical storms.

TPBM has a huge responsibility today but is confident that all will go well. Sigh....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2008)

True, but every day is a tremendous responsibility. 
Good Luck. :wink:
Frozen steak, Yuck! 
TPBM has annoying cut on hand! OUCHIE!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 5, 2008)

kinda true. i actually have somewhere between six and fifteen annoying cuts...

tpbm is about to go and get a candy bar too!


----------



## cwt (Jun 5, 2008)

False False False. Although it is very cold outside, I am enjoying some ice cream right now.
TPBM had a call from Mr OF and asked him to select some nice roths and bring them when he comes here in a months time.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 5, 2008)

false... unfortunately.

tpbm likes crystallized ginger


----------



## Heather (Jun 5, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> false... unfortunately.
> 
> tpbm likes crystallized ginger



Definitely true - do yourself a favor and avoid those dang Trader Joe's gingersnaps. 

TPBM is not getting any work done today!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2008)

False, more work than usual! 
TPBM is so tired...


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 5, 2008)

True, true true... You know me very well...

TPBM wants to do sth special or usual in summer but he/she does not know what!!!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 5, 2008)

Absolutely but...

TPBM thinks it isn't going to happen.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2008)

False. 
This year I will def. spice up some STF members' lives w/ trips around the NE and MW and SE! PS and Buffalo Wing fest for sure! 
TPBM doesn't take to mediocrity either!


----------



## cwt (Jun 6, 2008)

Shakespeare said something like" Many a true word is spoken in jest"
TPBM is again on Ice cream.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 6, 2008)

NYEric said:


> False.
> This year I will def. spice up some STF members' lives w/ trips around the NE and MW and SE! PS and Buffalo Wing fest for sure!
> TPBM doesn't take to mediocrity either!



oh, just found out that the binghamton area spiedie fest which I thought had been canceled has never been canceled and is larger than ever! eric that is definitely a food fest that you and others should make it to! a large outdoor area is set up at one of the parks and there are people making and contesting spiedies... definitely worth a trip. they used to have 'pops on the river' and a concrete boat contest along with fireworks on the river, but too many stupid people tried to inhale too much alcohol and ended up inhaling too much water. 
there is also a large balloon rally where tons of people bring in their hot air balloons and take off from the park.
http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/409723
the link takes you to a page which lists the spiedie fest homepage but it lists it as 2007 and is blank. the link has tons of pictures and other information about the multi-day event.
spiedies are awe-some! upstate/central ny has lots of cultural foods which are marinated or soaked in great tasting stuff... (often with vinegar or such, hot peppers if you are near utica)


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 6, 2008)

cwt said:


> Shakespeare said something like" Many a true word is spoken in jest"
> TPBM is again on Ice cream.



false... I have never fallen off that wagon, I just sit carefully on the edge 

tpbm is rather warm right now


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2008)

False... In the mornig yes, but now its quite cool (it is night)...

TPBM is thinking on going on a mountain trip this weekend...


----------



## Heather (Jun 10, 2008)

False, probably planting if it ever cools down! 

TPBM is not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow, particularly.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2008)

Both true and false, partially because I am a student and I do not work (for now) and I want 50% to go tomorrow... 

TPBM is attacked by mosquitos.... (Really annoying...)


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 10, 2008)

False! No such thing in Reno.

TPBM is hungry with all the food talk!!!


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 10, 2008)

well, yes I need some real food right now

tpbm is envious of a place where there are no mosquitos (like reno) but happy they live in a place without the ones that cause malaria (for now)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 10, 2008)

Ummm, true I think.

TPBM really wishes it would quit raining already.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2008)

Hell no! I wish there was more rain [here] so it could cool down some. 
TPBM is going to freak out after big test this weekend!


----------



## Heather (Jun 11, 2008)

Definitely not - just did that yesterday. 

TPBM thinks these mosquito haters should drink more water with quinine in it. They never seem to bother me for some reason... (bring on the rain! finally cooling off here!)


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2008)

False i whats quinine

TPBM is snacking on M&M's right now while thinking about Mako shark fishing


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 14, 2008)

no, though that sounds like fun

tpbm is not currently employed or works only for themselves


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 15, 2008)

false, though sometimes i think that'd be wonderful, i think it'd be a lot more work....

tpbm is sick of being sick for the past week and dammit, wants a good night sleep!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2008)

Kind of true, stress and studying kept me awake.
TPBM did really well on a test this weekend and is going to reward themself w/ multiple plant orders. Thanx Chuck Acker and Dennis Dalessandro! [Now I need some Cyps :ninja:]


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 15, 2008)

Mainly false, but I did very well to an essay I had to do and I rewarded myself with 8 plants...

TPBM is feeling very hot and wants to enjoy a delicious ice-cream...


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2008)

Sure, I'll say yes...I have hot fudge upstairs awaiting some noshing too. I ran around the yard about 50 times like a nut today with the dog so... I think I deserve it. 

TPBM is feeling better about her work situation these days.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 15, 2008)

false on two counts; a him and work will be slowing down, cut hours and not even doing any growing at this point of the season 

tpbm thought their sourdough starter had died when they left a whisk (no metal utensils) sitting in it while they rode their bike around in 90+ degree weather, but it is puffing up nicely now!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2008)

False an experienced baker like myself would never make such a mistake! :rollhappy: 
You mean I wasn't supposed to drink the starter!? 
TPBM needs to buy more fertilizer.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 15, 2008)

Nope, bought some in February and should last a while...

TPBM had dinner with their family tonight to celebrate Father's Day.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 17, 2008)

True!

TPBM is missing their S/O.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2008)

False. 
TPBM wants mature cyps in bud but can't find any available until fall/winter.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 17, 2008)

false, showy and yellow ladyslippers can give you dermatitis! it's bad enough that I'm allergic to geraniums (think poison ivy), and we have tons of them at work 

tpbm used to work at a mid-mountain ski resort cafeteria and would ride the lift wearing skis to work


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2008)

False; but I was a tour bus ski instructor. 
TPBM is going to Parkside Orchid fest next month!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

False....I wish I could... 

TPBM is going swimming for their first time this year in the sea on this weekend or so... ;D


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2008)

False; if you went into the water here it's still probably around 10 degree C.  
TPBM got another [hard to obtain] paph last night and is not sure what media to put it in.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

False, I guess I will stop purchasing plants for a month or two, because it is too hot this time of the year and I will be absent for some time.... Eric what is the temprature over there? Here, it is 28 degrees Celcious under shade now (8 o'clock in the evening)

TPBM is looking for sb to accompany him/her to the cinema to watch a movie....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2008)

iT'S 23.3-28 C. Pt. cldy w/ on and off Thunderstorms.
False got to do a friend a favor tonight.
TPBM was late for work due to potting up new plants!


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2008)

False. Late to work due to an event at work! So, early to work, really.

TPBM is really happy tomorrow is Friday and WILL be taking a walk and enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2008)

you live downwind of here and you're expecting nice weather? I admire your optimism  . I keep seeing the little thunderstorm icon whenever I look at my desktop weather.
um, false, don't enjoy the weather at work unless it is cloudy which makes it cool inside

tpbm just picked their first five over-filled quarts of strawberries this season! :drool: strawberry rhubarb pie and strawberry shortcake and str/rhu upside-down cake etc etc here I come! :clap::drool:

I made some strawberry rhubarb ice cream for our orchid club picnic which was a big hit


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 19, 2008)

Ummm false, but please send some right away! Yummers! :rollhappy:

TPBM just cooked up 20 pounds of potatoes to make a huge potato salad for a bbq on the weekend...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2008)

False, someone else is responsible for the BBQ, I'm just running trains. 
TPBM has a toothache.


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Ummm false, but please send some right away! Yummers!



And the recipe!


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2008)

False, 

TPBM is having a hard time getting anything done today! Eek!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 20, 2008)

nope. i'm having no problem eating my lunch...

tpbm is thinking he/she should have gotten the mango lassi with lunch...


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2008)

False, though I wish it! Terrible craving for Indian food as of late! 

TPBM is thinking about taking some vacation time this summer.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2008)

True, where are we going!? 
TPBM is trying to get hold of a vendor and having a hard time!


----------



## cwt (Jun 20, 2008)

> Terrible craving for Indian food as of late!


 ?!?!?! Heather?!?!?!

True, but the problem is likely the time difference.
TPBM Have terrible problems with his server and cant send or recieve emails.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2008)

Heather said:


> And the recipe!



(smile) for which one?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2008)

cwt said:


> ?!?!?! Heather?!?!?!
> 
> True, but the problem is likely the time difference.
> TPBM Have terrible problems with his server and cant send or recieve emails.



false, some of that was last year... internet provider professed nothing on their end, but repeated calls finally got something done (after they first accused me of being a spammer, then deciding that since it was being sent out when I was at work it was someone who had hacked one of my accounts :fight::ninja::viking:

tpbm thinks open floor space in their apartment/house is over-rated (only because 'they' don't have any, anymore!)


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> I made some strawberry rhubarb ice cream for our orchid club picnic which was a big hit



That one!

TPBM be damned for requiring another TPBM idea!

Grrr... TPBM is cleaning her house tomorrow!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2008)

Heather said:


> That one! (strawberry rhubarb ice cream)



now posted to the favorite recipe megathread. let me know how you make it and how it turns out! it's still very much a work in progress


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2008)

true to some degree, place needs cleaning though some native orchid photography will likely happen sometime

tpbm likes pickled herring even though they aren't Jewish!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 21, 2008)

false. jewish and don't like pickled herring.

tpbm wants breakfast


----------



## Heather (Jun 21, 2008)

True! Need sustenance (and motivation!) to clean.

TPBM is still in bed and needs to get their a$$ out of it! 

(Bout time you get some photos too, Bri...take clue from Charles!) Thanks for the recipe, Charles!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2008)

False had invitational train operating session today and about 30 guest operators. TPBM finally got the vendor but regrets not having told the vendor to rush the order.


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2008)

False, still waiting for a reply. 

TPBM is itching to buy some new plants!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2008)

Hahahaha. Too true; but aren't we all!? 
Actually Jason Fischer gave me a lead on a plant I'm looking for so I may be ordering from Tom Kalina's. (At least that's the front-business; as we all know Tom was sent to sleep w/ the fishes by east-coast mobsters years ago.)
TPBM is also trying to save up for Parkside Nursery fest.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 25, 2008)

false

tpbm lives near where it has not rained for quite some time


----------



## Heather (Jun 25, 2008)

False! I have had rain 5 of the last 6 days and more tomorrow and Saturday! 

TPBM has dealt with hail damage on plants and would like to provide me with some advice (please!)


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2008)

well, sort of false but sort of true!

I've seen hail damage, and generally I would think that the best thing to do would to remove any leaves that have over 50% damage and the rest clean up a bit an then maybe apply some fungicide to help prevent disease outbreak. If standard fungicide chemicals are out of the question, then something like physan, rd-20 or some of the peroxide-like chemicals (or hydrogen peroxide) applied dilutely (can't remember any rates at the moment) to cut areas could help prevent infection. If applying anything is out, then cutting back any ripped areas to clean cuts would be the best bet.
Luckily the latest two big storms that had very large hail missed my apartment and my tomatoes/peppers/rhubarb (and my car windshield/paint job)

tpbm always roots for the underdog


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2008)

True, unless the overdog is from NY/NJ. Go Giants!


----------



## cwt (Jun 27, 2008)

Are there no persons below anymore?????
Or is there new rules that I missed????


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 27, 2008)

false. there are persons below.

tpbm things it's silly that after 41 pages people got confused and stopped putting tpbm....


----------



## cwt (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmmmm
TPBM is still enjoying this thread, although it is past 800 posts and still does not contribute anything worthwhile to the growing of slippers


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2008)

True, but this lets us know what is going on in forum members pointy little heads! 
TPBM is going to look for some native slippers this wkend!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 27, 2008)

False, but I do need to water the ones I have -- it's been so dry here since our big rain storms of a couple of weeks ago. Or so.
TPBM needs to clean up their indoor growing area, now that their plants are all summering outside.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 27, 2008)

Partly true; I definitely need to clean up my indoor growing area, but my orchids must spend their summer vacation indoors (it's for their own good). 

TPBM is trying to figure out what to do for a summer vacation this year...


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2008)

true, lots of ideas but not sure want to spend the money right now

tpbm admits that in the '80's when it was decidedly not 'manly' to eat quiche, that they did so anyhow and liked it 
(hey, another excuse to eat more cheese, eggs and mushrooms. there has to be garlic and all in there as well.....) :drool:


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2008)

False. I'm a woman who likes quiche...but only really from one really fabulous place (or homemade!) 

TPBM is trying to educate their colleagues about the benefits of eating local! 

(ps - I AM going to visit "local" Cyps on Monday! Wahhoooo!!!! So excited. Also saw a Cyp. reg. fma. alba in the garden today - newly planted population. COOOL!)


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 27, 2008)

When possible, yeah. There are some fine farmers' markets around here, though one of the most reliable vendors brings frozen seafood from all over that I can actually sort of afford. I certainly try to get legitimately-local produce, eggs and meats though. I've got no Meijer to rely on anymore! 

TPBM, I don't know...um, also reads Fables and Jack of Fables?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> False, but I do need to water the ones I have -- it's been so dry here since our big rain storms of a couple of weeks ago. Or so.
> .......



(Dot, I just looked at the weather radar map; I have a feeling that by tomorrow if not sooner your conditions outside won't be very dry!)


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> TPBM, I don't know...um, also reads Fables and Jack of Fables?



False! Love fables but don't know about those - with the capitalization it makes me think it is not the crow with the stone thing? et. al. 

TPBM is confused!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 27, 2008)

Heather said:


> False! Love fables but don't know about those - with the capitalization it makes me think it is not the crow with the stone thing? et. al.



http://www.dccomics.com/vertigo/

More specifically Heather, start with 1001 Nights of Snowfall; the cover alone is beyond beautiful. 

TPBM is now going to spray more neem.


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2008)

Hmm, interesting. And that is quite lovely! 

But false. 

TPBM has plants to repot this weekend in the midst of puppy care (why she is even up now! Grrr!)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2008)

False; but maybe on Monday. 
TPBM is really not looking forwaard to running around in the heat today!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2008)

true. i don't like the heat...

tpbm was reading through this thread and remembered there's a farmer's market today just down the road!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2008)

False, there's a farmers' market every wkend 14 blocks away. 
TPBM just saw the weather forecast for thunderstorms and hail plus temps in the 90's!?


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2008)

false. we're only getting mid to upper 80's with hail and all that...

tpbm had hail earlier this week too that was the size of quarters. (my car looks dimpled like a golf ball!)


----------



## Heather (Jun 28, 2008)

False, smaller size, but still damaging. I couldn't figure out what happened to the lillies - I thought the small children next door were trying to destroy them but then it dawned on me. 

TPBM is recycling a bunch of crap today!


----------



## cwt (Jun 28, 2008)

False. No recycling crap, but doning crappy a job. Been building our house for past 18 months and it never ends. Today we did some painting.

TPBM is looking forward to an big paph weekend next week.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2008)

cwt said:


> TPBM is looking forward to an big paph weekend next week.


Big Paph & Phrag repot week next week!



cnycharles said:


> (Dot, I just looked at the weather radar map; I have a feeling that by tomorrow if not sooner your conditions outside won't be very dry!)


We did get some rain last night, but the storms that came through today parted around us -- that's mostly been our story this year.

TPBM is a fan of Animal Planet and of National Geographic's The Dog Whisperer.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2008)

true

tpbm is looking forward to a few days off


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2008)

True! 

TPBM has a small injury that doesn't seem to be healing very quickly.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2008)

true enough...

tpbm is looking forward to the sun coming out again and for the grey to part


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2008)

False. The clouds are keeping me from baking!
TPBM did some plant maintenance today also.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2008)

true.

tpbm is bemoaning the fact that today is dragging...


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2008)

False! 

TPBM undertook several large cleaning projects today and is lamenting that the day is going way too fast!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 29, 2008)

Not a chance! It's 34C here today (93F) and I was outside soakin' up the sun as much as possible.

TPBM has a Paph. Ho Chi Minh just coming into spike and is beside themselves with excitement because it's their first time for them that a paph has actually done that...:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2008)

False and I broke the bud off the one I bought. 
TPBM is glad the rains cooled off the weather but is saddened by the results of flooding on other parts of the country.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 30, 2008)

False, but I would be if it were to rain here... 
TPBM is going swimming today in the sea for the first time this summer!!!!!!


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2008)

False! 

TPBM was absolutely blown away by the wonders of evolution she saw today (but feels a bit like ticks shouldn't have been a part of that!)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2008)

Always true! Every day in wonderment of nature and hating ticks!!!
TPBM is buying cookies for the office tonight!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2008)

false, I ate free cookies after donating platelets at the red cross tonight

tpbm believes that managers should hire retired people willing to work a few hours at nights and weekends so regular workers can get weekends and such off and not have to work holidays and then not have a day off in the middle of the week sticking out like a sore thumb (though a day off anytime is a good thing)


----------



## Heather (Jul 1, 2008)

True. 

TPBM went on a little date tonight.


----------



## cwt (Jul 2, 2008)

False, (although I like to know what a little date is??????????????)
TPBM will have not 1, not 2, not 3 but 8 orchidophiles as houseguests from tomorrow, and only one from this forum!!! Bad


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2008)

False.
TPbm has practice 3 times this week and isn't sure their body can take the punishment!


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2008)

A little date is a walk to the farmers market and a cookout.
 

False, I know my body could take that. oke: 

TPBM is sad they have to work at all this week!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2008)

True, sad for YOU! oke:
TPBM just realized Friday is a Holiday and hasn't made real plans yet.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 3, 2008)

true but kinda false as i've just been invited....

tpbm is back at work today after several wonderful days off...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 3, 2008)

False. 
Sucky that even my long weekend is full of duties! 
TPBM will start ankle weights and running stairs for conditioning this weekend!


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2008)

Definitely false, but I will go on several long walks. 

TPBM is worried they are going to lose their power with the latest round of storms moving through (and ran to bring in her plants! NO MORE HAIL DAMAGE PLEASE!)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I did worry about that, but luckily, although the lights flickered, they stayed on. And the hail didn't fall anywhere near here.

TPBM will be watching fireworks on TV this weekend. (Hopefully, this question isn't limited to US participants.)


----------



## Heather (Jul 3, 2008)

True enough! Pops on the Esplanade. 
The crowd there tonight for the dress rehearsal is almost as big as tomorrow's will be! 

TPBM isn't doing anything much else for the fourth. :sob:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 3, 2008)

False! I have to work.

TPBM will return some ground beef due to the E-Coli warning.

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2008)

false, none recalled here and bought some beef and pork ribs and started cooking tonight! (mmm, smells good!) beef tonight and pork tomorrow (after I get home from work, yes work on friday, july 4th) (sigh)

tpbm will probably first go to an adirondack bog to see what orchids are open or will be soon and then cook some ribs! :drool: possibly followed by making a rhubarb cake


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2008)

False I hate rhubarb!
TPBM is sending someone a suprisingly large Pk hybrid!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2008)

so totally false! i don't even have any Pk hybrids!

tpbm is having a hard time actually working at work today...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2008)

False; I'm having a hard time stopping the procratination at home! 
TPBM is making [turkey] bacon & eggs! [No grits! ]


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2008)

false. just suckin' on my coffee....


tpbm wants to pick me up then go to eric's house for breakfast


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2008)

False, real bacon or no bacon! (though the pick up option is tempting... )

TPBM hates Elizabeth Hasselbeck! Grrrrr!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2008)

False, I don't hate anybody.
Who's Elizabeth Hasselbeck?
TPBM is really determined to stop procrastinating, go do the laundry, go out to find some containers for new plants, and do some model making.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2008)

i'll say false as i'm only kinda thinking of stopping procrastinating but i figure i'll do it later....

tpbm wants to leave a note on the car that parked on his/her bumper "do you always park like a jacka$$ or are you trying something new?"


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2008)

False, but I think you should! That's funny! (what you want to say, not that someone parked on your bumper!)

TPBM is bored and IS procrastinating doing some cleaning and other work.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2008)

absolutely, positively true....


tpbm needs to write his/her speech for her/his orchid society's annual business meeting.


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2008)

False! that's why I am NOT Mr. President! 
:rollhappy:

TPBM probably just stirred up a hive of bees on her forum but it's her forum so she cares not very much.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2008)

well, I don't see any bees anywhere so I guess it's false 

tpbm likes to climb rocks


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2008)

False, the only climbing I've actually done is rockwalls indoors! 
[For the love of Pete, why did I buy all this gear!?] 
TPBM is going to make dinner soon.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 5, 2008)

True!

TPBM is posting another new plant in bloom.

Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 5, 2008)

not yet true but should be (i have some plants to photograph at home)

tpbm needs coffee and possibly breakfast...


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2008)

Definitely true! 

TPBM went back to sleep and just woke up. *yawn!*


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 5, 2008)

True I almost got late to work.

TPBM is excited to see his/her Paph. tigrinum to flower!!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2008)

False don't have one yet. 
TPBM has some Pk hybrids to trade with now!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2008)

False, no trade, I need to purchase more... 
TPBM has a toothache...


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 7, 2008)

Semi true.

TPBM has so many things to do today!


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 7, 2008)

Always true! :rollhappy:

TPBM has close to 40 pots of outdoor plants now (no orchids outside though)...


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2008)

40? well, let's see...... maybe six tomatoes, two peppers, four basil, one rosemary, one azalea, one half-dead dwarf alberta spruce, a pot of rhubarb (six plants), a pot of onion bulbs (12?) three parsley, five marigolds, a whole bunch of greens for salad (say 2 species) and that makes 40 plants (sort of)

'true'

tpbm has taken or given hot air balloon lessons


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2008)

False. 

TPBM is afraid of heights and gets anxious going up certain types of stairs (glass) and escalators. Don't even think about glass elevators!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2008)

False. I work on high steel and on top of bridges! 
TPBM has cleverly prepared the ingredients for a club sandwich [turkey bacon though] for work today!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 9, 2008)

False... I cannot eat easily after the tooth extraction (only the right side of the mouth is working oke and I am almost a vegeterian, so no bacon eighter...

TPBM is thinking of working voluntarily for a NGO...


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 10, 2008)

sorry, was hoping someone would ask what an ngo is; so probably false

tpbm has had a fire in their territory recently


----------



## Heather (Jul 10, 2008)

False, thank goodness! 

TPBM is trying to stay up until midnight in order to download new software to her phone. She's also slightly crazy! 

(but did have another little date tonight...)


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 11, 2008)

False 

TPBM is excited on two paph species in spike.


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 11, 2008)

Sort of true. Ho Chi Minh for sure and two others that I bought last summer that might be developing sheaths for the first time. Okay, not species, they're all hybrids, but hey, it's true I'm excited. 

TPBM is crushed by the hail damage their garden suffered yesterday.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 11, 2008)

false but i was bummer a few weeks ago when we had a big hail storm and it beat up my garden.

tpbm is excited that a peapod may be ripe in the garden upon return home!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 11, 2008)

False! Although the idea of something ready to eat coming home sounds tempting! 

TPBM will going to Parkfest.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2008)

True, even if I have to rent a car! 
TPBM is super-busy at work, for 2 more minutes!


----------



## PaphAddict (Jul 11, 2008)

False make it 10 minutes.

TPBM is going camping this weekend


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2008)

false, maybe hiking/biking/picture taking or some cooking and cleaning (what a choice)

tpbm has seen an active volcano up close


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2008)

false but maybe some day....

tpbm has been waking up, for some reason, wicked early the past several weeks and is getting sick of it.


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2008)

True - some reason being a puppy running around just over my head. *yawn* 

TPBM is also cleaning and cooking this weekend.


----------



## cwt (Jul 12, 2008)

In a way true. Preparing to have a barbeque in two hours here with Paul Phillips before he leaves for England.(Frank you are losing out!)

TPBM is starting with repotting on Monday from one end to the other of the greenhouse to make space and upgrade.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2008)

maybe true. i have lots to do but lots of trimming too...


tpbm is always hungry when he/she doesn't get enough sleep and remembers hearing that if one doesn't get enough sleep, the body doesn't create a hormone which tells the body it's not hungry


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2008)

False. 

TPBM clearly needs a nap, getting a bit cranky!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2008)

false, [email protected] i mean, true....


tpbm is hungry again...


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2008)

true, haven't had bfast yet

tpbm should be out picking raspberries at a friend's veg. farm before it gets hot instead of washing dishes *sigh* 

(remember haagen dasz raspberry sorbet and cream ice cream?) :drool:


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2008)

True, I remember it! What happened to that anyway. 

TPBM is watching a fav. movie YET AGAIN and not getting anything done because of it!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2008)

false. 

tpbm is dreaming of food but ain't gonna split for lunch for half an hour or so...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 12, 2008)

False - just had breakfast!

TPBM is foot-loose-fancy-free this gorgeous Saturday morning and trying to make up their mind how they're going to spend the day!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2008)

ah, well true and false. free from paid work, but doing much unpaid labor around the house. (haagen dasz sp? changed to all single flavors of ice cream and sorbet I think, probably too expensive to make the swirls. no problem, I can scoop a little of this, a little of that until I have the same thing  )

tpbm is looking forward to blueberry season and picked/ate some black raspberries outside at work for a snack recently


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2008)

False, I haven't had time to get a bite of anything today, yet!
TPBM just got some plants in a trade and is wondering if they'll get potted up tonight!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 13, 2008)

this is tough. maybe true but probably false. i should repot and definitely water tonight but i dunno if i shall....

tpbm thinks i really will water tonight


----------



## Heather (Jul 13, 2008)

False, you're such a procrastinator! (psst....put them outside!)

TPBM is putting off work she should be doing! (also known as procrastinating!)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 13, 2008)

True. I realized on Friday when I was watering that I need to repot at least twenty orchids, but it's so nice outside, I really don't want to do it this weekend. And I also don't have any potting material, so that means I need to make a trip to Paramount Orchids, and I've never left there without at least one new plant and I really don't have any room for more but I know that wouldn't stop me. How did I become such an addict? Anyway, I digress...

TPBM went on a picnic yesterday.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2008)

Fals, but I would love to...

TPBM is trying to make a watering system for their plants for summer...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2008)

False. Watering is not an issue! 
TPBM may is *really* starting to have space issues w/ plants!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 14, 2008)

true and false....

tpbm is thinking about eating.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 17, 2008)

true


tpbm is gonna take a nap after getting home from work....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 17, 2008)

False, though I really would like to...have a headache from gawking at the computer all day. That's why I'm back on the computer now that I'm home. :rollhappy:

TPBM is hoping the evil looking thunderheads that are forming right now are not going to result in another hail storm...


----------



## Heather (Jul 17, 2008)

False, but I do wish it would rain and break this damn humidity! 

TPBM heard from an old friend tonight and was mighty pleased and hopefully things will get back to normal soon.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 18, 2008)

false.

tpbm still has a bit of cleaning to do before the folks get to his/her place on sunday


----------



## Heather (Jul 18, 2008)

False, finished cleaning last night -woohoo! 

TPBM is going out tonight.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2008)

False; saving dinero for Parkside! 
TPBM is knowledgable in staking spikes!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 18, 2008)

False. I usually let them grow naturally since they’re generally strong enough/I don’t show my plants, but I’m actually considering it for a Norito Hasegawa—as in, I’ll probably do it today before it climbs out the window!

TPBM is going to see the new Batman movie this weekend.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope No time.

TPBM is making chicken parmigiana!


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 18, 2008)

no, I heard you were bringing some by to each of us! 

tpbm went swimming (or at least sitting in the shallow water) in a forest creek today


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jul 18, 2008)

False!, but that sounds nice. In addition to making time for the few movies we want to see a year, like the aforementioned Batman flick, my slacker husband and I go to Lake Michigan. 

TPBM can also make a great pizza crust dough for rising in five minutes! It's even less painless after that.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 19, 2008)

sort of true; I know of bisquick pizza crust that is very fast and one pizza shop in binghamton area uses it for most pizza. haven't made it in a while though

tpbm has to work this weekend on the later shift (10am 7pm) because the mums need covering to make them flower sooner


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 19, 2008)

false. thank goodness, but i'm probably going to stop over at job #2 and check the mums to make sure they're watered.... (we just wait for them to flower naturally).

tpbm is gonna drink lots of water as it is very hot and humid (and is gonna hang out in the boss' office as it's got a.c.)


----------



## Heather (Jul 19, 2008)

Definitely true, I have to go for a walk somewhere and also do some work outside. 

TPBM hates mums!  Especially speaking about them in July!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 19, 2008)

true.

tpbm hates thinking about poinsettias even more (even though they'll be coming in the next few weeks...)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 19, 2008)

True True True!!!! Everybody quit it!!! Summer is too darn short as it is...:rollhappy:

TPBM is at work today even though it should be a day off. :sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 19, 2008)

true (ha. tell my boss that. i was hired to work weekends...)

tpbm had a nice lunch from spikes


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2008)

False; Wopper and an Icee!!!
TPBM is contacting vendors to bring certain plants to Parkside fest.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 20, 2008)

false.

tpbm is happy as his/her folks just got here for a visit


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I _would_ be happy if they came for a visit, but they're not....

TPBM is going into the office _again_ after spending a restless night worrying about their stupid project which is due next week.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 20, 2008)

false. been here all day....

tpbm is hoping to get a good night sleep tonight


----------



## Heather (Jul 20, 2008)

True, I'm three for the last three (for the first time in about a week) and would like to keep it up. 

TPBM is unpacking from her move last March 2007 (!!) today...tired of staring at boxes and happy to be purging and organizing!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2008)

False, just purging some paperwork and study materials.
TPBM has a bottle of natural cherry soda in the fridge to make icees also!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmmm, I have some cherry juice in the refrig, and iceing it sounds yummy on this hot day! So partly true.
TPBM has to clean up some plants for shipping.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 21, 2008)

false no planned shipping though there are plenty of other plant-related things that need doing...

tpbm was watering in one of the small hoop perennial houses today and wet bumblebees caught in the the spray were trying to use his head to land on and dry off


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 21, 2008)

Um, false, but that's sort of cool...:rollhappy:

TPBM is feeling crabby after sitting at their desk doing bills in the sweltering heat instead of going outside to enjoy their garden....:viking:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2008)

Bills? 
False, just putting the creditors off! :rollhappy:
TPBM is psyched for Parkside fest but is a little disappointed that 2 vendors don't have plants they need [want].


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 24, 2008)

false, not really looking for more orchids right now (well, don't want to pay money for any, though can always trade!  )

tpbm learned to drive on a tractor


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 24, 2008)

False, but I did learn how to drive a standard vehicle that was an old farm truck with "three-on-the-tree". 

TPBM was taking photos in their garden this evening....


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2008)

Garden!??!? :rollhappy:
TPBM has a headache.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 25, 2008)

False....

TPBM is off work now until Tuesday! :drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 25, 2008)

false. today is my tuesday....

tpbm really has wonderful visits now with his/her folks and is sad they're leaving soon.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 26, 2008)

true.


tpbm didn't pay attention and now all the tomatoes he/she planted in the raised bed with the native soil mixed in are dying of verticilium wilt... kinda like the two trees that were about twenty feet away over the past few years.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 27, 2008)

true.

tpbm is craving chocolate pop tarts


----------



## Heather (Jul 27, 2008)

False ... perhaps brown sugar/cinnamon though. 

That's too bad about your mateos. 

TPBM has a house being overrun by small brown spiders and needs to vacuum to take charge again today.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 27, 2008)

Uh, nope. Too cold here in the winter for any bugs to take over. 

TPBM is hoping the THIRD hail storm of the season that just passed through didn't do too much damage to their outdoor plants...


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 28, 2008)

almost true; coming back from adirondacks saturday afternoon saw that high winds (possible faux mini tornado went right through or over oriskany) had knocked over my tomatoes in ten gallon pots. when I went to stand them back up, another thunderstorm instantly started up right around the house and had to run upstairs

tpbm is addicted to shopping


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, that's true. Especially shopping for plants... 

TPBM grows roses in their garden.


----------



## charlie c (Jul 28, 2008)

Not a one. Allergic to them. Love'em, they just don't don't love me back.

TPBM has just about had a whole ration of rain this summer. And only hopes it will translate to less snow this coming winter. I know, I know, but it doesn't cost anything to dream


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 28, 2008)

Nope

It is the driest part of the year!

TPBM has two brachys in flower.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2008)

What's a brachy!? oke: False! 
TPBM is also wondering how many times a day to water a neo? :crazy:


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 29, 2008)

false; at the moment I have none having killed my last about 14 years ago, though I think if you mounted it on a piece of clay tile you could probably get away with watering it twice a day. If you wanted to water it more, just put it right in front of a fan! 

tpbm is about to eat some pork chops coated with olive oil, marjoram garlic salt and black pepper and baked in the oven!


----------



## Heather (Jul 29, 2008)

False.

TPBM is a little worried about her Orchid Society.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2008)

False, I'm not a "her". 
Actually, every activity or hobby I do seems to be expressing concern about how tough the economy is getting. If this country doesn't take energy management, Banks becoming major credit and earning institutions, and foreign spending issues more seriously I think we're going to have a real Depression on our hands. 
TPBM didn't need this to take a depressing turn.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 30, 2008)

true

tpbm is into crocheting, needlework or weaving


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 1, 2008)

false.

tpbm really really really needs to water the orchids on the windowsill today...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2008)

So untrue, well at least not anymore than usual! 
TPBM is thinking of instaling another circulating pump for their plants.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 1, 2008)

well, true if that pump is a muffin circulating fan to move the humidified air from the lower cart to the upper cart......

tpbm had to 'pick stone' as a kid so that dad could have a decent garden


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2008)

Absolutely! 
My dad advanced from backyard gardens in the Bronx to Catskill rock farming! 
TPBM is going to have steak dinner tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 1, 2008)

sounds good but false; had lots of amish friendship bread with bananas and lots of blueberries!

tpbm was a ballerina or dancer in the grade school play


----------



## Heather (Aug 2, 2008)

False, was Edith in Pirates of Penzance. 

TPBM is looking forward to a friend coming home from vacation today.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2008)

False. 
TPBM has no practice or sports scheduled for tomorrow so she/he is going to jog up stair a few times.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 3, 2008)

both true and false. i ain't running up no stairs....


tpbm wants to eat eat eat today. doesn't matter what just lots of it


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 3, 2008)

True and had just went to a buffet.

TPBM is excited to see a few new paph species in low spike.

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 3, 2008)

No, not quite, but I'm really really hoping that two of mine are forming their first sheaths...

TPBM is having leftovers for dinner.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 3, 2008)

false, no dinner had lots of stuff at orchid club meeting/snacks

tpbm just had a phrag sedenii drop a bud after it had been open for about 1 1/2 days


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2008)

False; but I'm pissed along with you!  
TPBM just checked out Buffalo wing fest and is definitely going this year!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 12, 2008)

False, though I would if I was in the area..._love_ wings...

TPBM is looking forward to helping at their Orchid Society's show in the fall....


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 12, 2008)

true. i like to clerk too.


tpbm is in an orchid society


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 12, 2008)

False... I desperately want to join one that is in my country so that I can attend any forthcoming show, but unfortunatelly there in none!!!! I am thinking if making one of mine!!! LOL!!!! 

TPBM is bidding for orchids in ebay even during vacations!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2008)

No vacation and buying plants that didn't get bid on!
TPBM has to go to the MD tomorrow.


----------



## Heather (Aug 12, 2008)

FALSE! No more of those for at least a week! '

TPBM went to the farmer's market today but only bought baked goods. Yumm.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 13, 2008)

False! To much carbs!

TPBM is having spaghetti for dinner!

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope - we had Sloppy Joes...mmmmmm....

TPBM is looking forward to having the next 10 days off work. :drool:


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope! Going back to school!


TPBM is waiting for his/her student loan.

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Aug 13, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> False! To much carbs!
> 
> TPBM is having spaghetti for dinner!
> 
> Ramon



Ha! Um...you know what spaghetti is made from, no? 

(pssstt! It's CARBS! mmmmm, wheat!)


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 13, 2008)

False, never had to get a student loan since my mom works at the college I went to so it was 70% off.

TPBM is a Big Brother fan


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 13, 2008)

Heather said:


> Ha! Um...you know what spaghetti is made from, no?
> 
> (pssstt! It's CARBS! mmmmm, wheat!)



My spaghetti is made form whole wheat type so its complex carbs! He! He!:evil:

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Aug 13, 2008)

Jon, False.

TPBM (Ramon) is full of it!! If it is wheat, it is carbs.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2008)

false, don't know what big brother is

tpbm is concerned that fall is already here because of the unseasonally cool and wet weather (and is again covering m*ms at night....)


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2008)

argh, beaten by a nose......

i'm not full of it, only had two slices of home-made pizza!  I'd have to have eaten about six or seven slices to be really full.......

...and tpbm is still concerned that the unseasonably cool and wet weather means fall is here!


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Aug 13, 2008)

False. We're having unseasonably cool and wet weather because the polar bears are melting the ice cap.

TPBM believes in global warming


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2008)

it's a good catchphrase but not entirely accurate. things are heating up on average over the whole globe, but from minnesota eastward there have been cooler than normal temps on average. go south and west, and much warmer than normal temps. my mother and stepfather returned to ontario this spring from the southwestern u.s., and after a few months of cold and rain decided to head back down south! no global warming there... here this month has been decidedly cooler than normal

tpbm knows what is in a hot dog and doesn't care


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 13, 2008)

Um false, I think. I don't know exactly what's in a hot dog; I also don't _want_ to know, and I will never eat them regardless. Yuck. 

TPBM is picking tiny prickles out of their fingers after planting a couple of prickly pear cactuses in their garden today. (ouch. :sob


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 13, 2008)

False...I know the secret is to spread Elmer's Glue all over my hand, let it dry, then peel the glue "skin" off like we did as kids and it takes the prickles out with it.

TPBM is watching Weeds


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 13, 2008)

Heather said:


> Jon, False.
> 
> TPBM (Ramon) is full of it!! If it is wheat, it is carbs.



Exactly!! He! He! He!:evil:


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2008)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> False...I know the secret is to spread Elmer's Glue all over my hand, let it dry, then peel the glue "skin" off like we did as kids and it takes the prickles out with it.
> 
> TPBM is watching Weeds


...picking up the thread...

Not watching -- pulling!

TPBM is very tired tonight.


----------



## Heather (Aug 14, 2008)

False. It's 6:30 in the morning. 

I want to get into Weeds but it is on so late! 

TPBM is tired of typing and ready to be rid of this darn thing on her arm! Though, my email hosting service did me a nasty favor by "disabling" their email for the last 36 hours...grrr!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2008)

true. ain't entirely excited to be working today, though...

tpbm is sleepy


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2008)

False i only sleep about 4 hours a nite. 
TPBM is excited because hamstring and other injuries are healing and they now can get back to full speed training regime!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2008)

false. my elbow still hurts and kinda feels worse

tbpm wants the stupid advil to kick in and take out the headache and elbow ache...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2008)

False. Yesterday my MD told me to take Advil or Motrin to releave the swelling between my ribs, [not broken again at least ] but I haven't had time to get any yet. 
TPBM is waiting for eBay plants to arrive.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 14, 2008)

False, but I am exchanging emails with Kimberly about purchasing a few plants from her. 

TPBM is going to the zoo.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2008)

False, I haven't been to the zoo in 40 years. 
TPBM may be going to Tango in the park tonite!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2008)

false. 

tpbm is heading home and grabbing a nap!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 14, 2008)

True.

TPBM needs a haircut!


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2008)

how did you know? 

tpbm missed the binghamton spiedie fest, but realized they had to work that weekend anyhow


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 15, 2008)

true but then i realized i have no idea what that is. i mean, ummm, false...

tpbm is feigning excitement for the work week that started yesterday


----------



## Heather (Aug 15, 2008)

False. Excited that it is ending. 

TBPM is really tired of not being mobile.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2008)

False; but I'm wonderng who has cut off your legs! 
TPBM is making plans for Buffalo wing-fest!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2008)

false, though I could be making plans for someone to deliver me some hot wings! 
(heather, I smashed my right pinkie at work today up on the roof so my typing requires fixing lots of typos, so I can sympathize (a little..)

tpbm thinks scheduled maintenance on vehicles is over-rated


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe! I just have my oil change!

TPBM is waiting to go to the Rib Cook off! Yum!


Ramon


----------



## cwt (Aug 16, 2008)

Congratulations, TPAM passed the 1000 mark,
TPBM will post no 1003


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 16, 2008)

um... true?

tpbm is having a hard time finding work boots and desperately needs a new pair!


----------



## Heather (Aug 16, 2008)

False.

tpbm Thought you bought some already.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 16, 2008)

true, but they didn't fit well with thicker socks and those were the only ones clean this morning....


tpbm gotta do some laundry tonight


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 16, 2008)

yep, and that haircut I admitted to earlier has to happen sometime this weekend too (right after finishing the orchid club website)

tpbm used to love encyclopedias of any kind as a kid (especially gardening ones with orchids in them)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 17, 2008)

Totally true about loving encyclipedias as a kid. We had two sets in the house that we bought volume by volume at the grocery store. I used to read them like novels...:rollhappy:

TPBM went to a motorcycle rally this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 20, 2008)

false, though around the utica area and the adirondacks anytime the weather is nice there are harleys everywhere (especially with gas so high) so every day could be a bike rally

tpbm remembers laugh-in


----------



## Heather (Aug 20, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> tpbm remembers laugh-in



True! 

TPBM more recalls their parents watching it though. oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 20, 2008)

false

hmmm, tpbm thinks the tpam's memory has been affected by their pain-killers!


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2008)

False! Haven't taken a one! 

TPBM brought way too much to eat at work today.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2008)

False, though I do provide cookies to the whole office every Thursday! 
TPBM is ordering phrags, and cyps next week!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 21, 2008)

Um, false, but I _did_ order a phrag and two paphs last week.

TPBM needs to repot half their orchid collection. Now. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2008)

false. Bite your tongue! 
TPBM has sports tonight!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2008)

false, unless avoiding apartment cleaning is a sport.....

tpbm has never seen an ocean in person


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 23, 2008)

False. 
TPBM is going out to buy some orchid supplies (medium, pots, etc) this morning.


----------



## Heather (Aug 23, 2008)

False.

TPBM is tired of dealing with crap and spam on this forum...sigh.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 24, 2008)

false! bring on the spam! (did that sound sincere? i've been practicing...)

tpbm just got some beetles that eat spider mites!


----------



## Heather (Aug 24, 2008)

False! That did not sound sincere at ALL! Geez! 

TPBM thought the mealworms in 'Nim's Island' looked kinda yummy.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 24, 2008)

false. i dunno what Nim's Island is.

tpbm is gonna head out and grab a bite but ain't sure what yet...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 24, 2008)

False, I'm just taking a break between fertilizing all my outdoor container plants...and thinking about mixing up a batch of Funginex to spray a few of my orchids....

TPBM is returning to work tomorrow after a nice little holiday...:sob:


----------



## Heather (Aug 24, 2008)

True, ugh. 

TPBM knows that Nim's Island is a film, a very darwinistic one also. I thought it was very cute. Abigail and Jodie were really good in it.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 24, 2008)

false... well, now it's true.

tbpm is exciting for her/his orchid society auction to be over in a few weeks as he/she is the chair...


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 24, 2008)

False. Done that last July.

TPBM has a new paph to bloom.

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, that's true. I don't know what it will look like, either!

TPBM has to water & fertilize their orchids tomorrow.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 24, 2008)

well that's an easy one! always something to water/fertilize though doesn't mean it actually gets done.....

tpbm craves eating pickles and other sorts of odd things together when pregnant


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't know I never got pregnant! oke: I do crave thou.

TPBM is getting ready for school.

Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 25, 2008)

true.... well, no, true.

tpbm just had a yummy cinnamon roll and can't spell cinnamon correctly without a spell check.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2008)

False and then true. Pop tarts every morning. 
TPBM is going to get their tickets for Florida tomorrow!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 27, 2008)

Nope, but I'd love to go to Florida sometime. I hear they grow orchids _outside_ there. 

TPBM repotted 25 orchids yesterday...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2008)

False, just 3.
TPBM orders many plants this week!


----------



## Heather (Aug 27, 2008)

False. 

TPBM is having a birthday today - Happy Birthday Rob Z!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2008)

False.
Happy B-Day Smitty!
TPBM needs to buy a new camera, computer, etc [anything except plants!]


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 27, 2008)

True, I need a new lap top so that I can load my Orchid Wiz software...

TPBM hopes their recently-purchased orchids arrive soon on the bus.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 28, 2008)

true false (?) some plants may be on the way soon but don't think by bus (maybe by planes, trains or automobiles....  )

tpbm thinks pretty much any italian food is a good thing


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2008)

True, as long as there's no pork! 
Ummmmm, fetuccini alfredo...:drool: 
TPBM is debating using money for Buffalo wingfest to buy ticket to Florida!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 29, 2008)

false. 

tpbm is considering what to have for lunch...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 29, 2008)

Nope, but I'm thinking about what to order for dinner; Friday night is take-out night. 

TPBM gets a three-day weekend this weekend. :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 29, 2008)

I have to work saturday and sunday later shift.....

tpbm was a chef or owner of a restaurant


----------



## Heather (Aug 29, 2008)

False, but I thought about becoming a chef. 

TPBM would not mind running a bed and breakfast, though.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 30, 2008)

false. but wouldn't mind running into bed then maybe a little breakfast....

tpbm gets to spray pesticide today! yippee!!!


----------



## Heather (Aug 30, 2008)

False, I'm cleaning and watching movies. 

TPBM has houseguests coming in a couple weeks.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 30, 2008)

Nope, false.

TPBM may see temperatures near the freezing mark in the next few days. :sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 30, 2008)

false; our temps are heading from slightly under normal back up to normal or slightly over. in upstate ny, if you don't like the weather just wait a few minutes......

tpbm learned to drive on a tractor


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 5, 2008)

hmmm, true

tpbm just had a near miss from one of the hurricanes but is fine


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope, we don't get those puppies here, thank goodness (glad to hear you're unscathed...)

TPBM wishes summer was just starting instead of ending ...


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 5, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Nope, we don't get those puppies here, thank goodness (glad to hear you're unscathed...)(



(aside - Oh, the tpbm wasn't about me; we haven't had any hurricanes here  and I hope that statement holds true for a while!)

...carry on


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to be answering. 

True, wish summer wasn't ending though I prefer spring and fall temps. It's more about being slower at work and the traffic being easier.

TPBM (running with Charles)
Had to bring their plants in yesterday in case of hurricanes arriving (at least some rain and wind if not the real thing...)


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 6, 2008)

false. just trash cans and whatnot. i don't put the plants outside...

tpbm is ready for this tropical storm thing


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2008)

True, brought the plants in! 

TPBM has decided that she'll be a sloth for the first half of the day.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 6, 2008)

false. i wish! i've been disassembling the benches as we're getting new floors and new bench legs as ours are, well, rotting...


tpbm is gross and dirty from workin'...


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2008)

False, just showered and am clean and fresh.  

TPBM needs some lunch though!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2008)

Although lunch time has ended long ago, I am king of hungry right now, So semi true!!!!

TPBM has to buy a gift for a friend, but cannot make up their mind of what to buy...


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2008)

false, friends are on their own!

tpbm's butt is tired from sitting and editing/uploading pictures all morning


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2008)

False, but I want to upload some and never do...!

TPBM is thinking of increasing their small collection of stones and crystals!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 6, 2008)

Umm, nope, but I did increase my small collection of slipper orchids today. :wink:

TPBM has a cat...


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2008)

False, I wish I had but not easy to take care of, for the time being...!!!

TPBM has been too late to go to sleep today...


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 7, 2008)

true. 

tpbm may be going to a concert tonight


----------



## Heather (Sep 7, 2008)

False.

TPBM made it through Hanna without much of a problem and has to put her orchids back outside this morning.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 7, 2008)

true but false on several counts: (1) no orchids outside at my house. (2) i ain't a her....

tpbm has an orchid society meeting tuesday night


----------



## Heather (Sep 7, 2008)

False, good luck with that auction though. 

TPBM has to do Orchid Society work today!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 7, 2008)

true but i ain't gonna do it....


tpbm knows what i should have for lunch


----------



## Heather (Sep 7, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> true but i ain't gonna do it....
> 
> 
> tpbm knows what i should have for lunch



True, but I ain't gonna tell ya! 

TPBM is still waiting for her true love. Sigh....


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 7, 2008)

False!!! I am not waiting for my true love, cause I have already found want I was looking for!!!!

TPBM has no idea of how to spend their night!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2008)

False, sending out trade plants, changing the water in a tray of Pk hybrids, cleaning paintball marker, finishing some models...
TPBM still has to register for Florida symposium!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 13, 2008)

False, though I bet it will be great...

TPBM had barbeque for supper tonight...mmmm :drool:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 14, 2008)

False, I had steak at Outback Steakhouse now that I'm on the road for business

TPBM is on their way to Louisiana and then Texas to clean up water damage from Ike


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 14, 2008)

false, but best of luck with that!

tpbm spent nearly 10 hours driving yesterday


----------



## Heather (Sep 14, 2008)

False.

TPBM can't believe how many new messages there are since 10:38 last night!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 14, 2008)

sorta true. i was thinkin' since 4 pm yesterday....

tpbm thinks work today will be slow but hopes she/he can find plenty of things to keep him/her busy...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2008)

True
TPBM wishes they were more confident and knew more about growing cypripediums.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 16, 2008)

Semi true! I am trying to find the best potting mix formula for me!!!! 

TPBM is waiting for new arrivals!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 16, 2008)

true, some phal hieroglyphica seedlings from troy meyers; seed from my plant that's in flower now but haven't taken recent pic

tpbm thinks ham hocks, pig's knuckles, grits and greens are just fine


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 16, 2008)

True! Cryptocentrum latifolium is something I've been wanting for over two years.

TPBM just got word that a good friend is getting married.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 16, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> true, some phal hieroglyphica seedlings from troy meyers; seed from my plant that's in flower now but haven't taken recent pic
> 
> tpbm thinks ham hocks, pig's knuckles, grits and greens are just fine



(I do think they're fine, but I don't really enjoy them personally--greens I'll make though.)


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 16, 2008)

wow, it's a tie.. I shall defer my spot.

false, most of my friends have already gotten married

tpbm likes southern food (just put a stick of butter in it...)


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 16, 2008)

well, I'll go ahead and post another question

tpbm is not sure if they will be employed or laid off late this fall due to lack of plants to grow  no communication from employer


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 17, 2008)

Umm, false. No plant growing where I work...

TPBM doesn't want to even think about looking at their investment portfolio until the markets settle down a bit. :sob:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 17, 2008)

False??

If I was an investor I'd have all my money on diesel fuel and generators right now...they're making a killing down here in Houston after Ike.

TPBM might have to go for a small excursion to Mexico once work settles down


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2008)

False, once again the failure to renew the passport in a timely manner rears-up its' ugly head! 
TPBM has to slow down current spending so there will be a good supply of money for the October Slipper Symposium in Florida.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 19, 2008)

true but for different reasons....

tpbm just came back from a super groovy little vacation and gets to have another one next week


----------



## Heather (Sep 19, 2008)

False! On one now...two more days, yippee! (Time to clean up after the houseguests leave.)

TPBM wishes they were out of the Non-Profit world at the moment.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2008)

False. As long at the govt works I'm OK!
TPBM got some new plants today and is also wondering how we let 'talk like a Pirate day' almost slip by?! Yargh! !


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 19, 2008)

Avaste Matey! False to both...

TPBM might just buy an orchid this weekend...:drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 20, 2008)

false. i'm at the limit of both my budget and my space but i am hoping to 'sell' a couple to work...

tpbm thinks coffee is super!


----------



## Heather (Sep 20, 2008)

True! 

Arrggg!!! TPBM doesn't know how she forgot TLAPD!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 20, 2008)

false. i don't really like pirates...

tpbm is procrastinating...


----------



## Hera (Sep 20, 2008)

True, hate doing laundry!

Next person has a deep seated fear of spiders, but its a secret.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 20, 2008)

False, it's no secret, I'm afraid of spiders...especially really big ones, which luckily aren't a problem here...

TPBM went to a farmer's market today and picked up all sorts of fresh produce. mmmmm.


----------



## ohio-guy (Sep 20, 2008)

true, if you count sunflower seed heads as fresh produce.....they were really huge, and just 2 bucks a piece, so the birds will be happy when the weather gets cold.

The person below me wants to live on Cape Cod someday.....(I was just there on vacation......sigh)


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2008)

well, it would be nice to be closer to fresh seafood, but Ike is a reminder of what can happen if you live too close to the ocean

tpbm can't stand coffee unless it is a flavoring in ice cream


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 21, 2008)

FALSE!!!!
I love coffee and the blacker the better! I always say my ideal cup can strip the paint off a footlocker it's so strong.

TPBM is gonna need a break from dining out every night and going out drinking after that...eventually


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 21, 2008)

Why?!? Food and drink is good for you!

TPBM just came back from dining out!


Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 21, 2008)

false. i made my own coffee this morning.

tbpm wants to get me a gingerbread muffin from the coffee shop way at the other end of campus. thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2008)

True; but the likelihood of that happening today is about the same as the Earth spinning off its axis and into the Sun! 
TPBM just ran 2 miles and is enjoying a MacDonalds chicken biscuit!


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2008)

False! Why would one work so hard to each such crap? 

TPBM is very sad their favorite local farmstand burned to the ground last night. :sob: What are we going to eat???


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 21, 2008)

oh no! sad but false. i ain't got a favorite farm stand....

tbpm is gonna pick peaches later today


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 21, 2008)

False, but that would be cool...and yummy...
TPBM watched a flock of robins eating Mountain Ash berries in their yard this morning.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2008)

False. It's still summer down here, and the robins are still scattered to their nests and trying to get their babies to get out on their own.

TPBM is tardy to get out into their GH this morning to start their weekly chid feeding ritual.


----------



## TutoPeru (Sep 21, 2008)

No GH here, but started the weekly chid watering and feeding 

TPBM is heading to his/hers orchid society meeting


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2008)

False, I wish it were on a weekend then maybe I'd have 1/2 a chance ot make one! 
TPBM is cleaning today!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 21, 2008)

false. gonna go peach pickin'


tpbm is celebrating six months without a cigarette today just like i am.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 21, 2008)

False, celebrating about 6 minutes without one

TPBM is watching football


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 22, 2008)

false and pfui!

tpbm is grubbing down.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2008)

Absolutely true. Paradise chicken over yellow rice!
TPBM rec'd some nice goodyeras and planted them outside w/ some cyp acaules.


----------



## cassie (Sep 22, 2008)

False, But I did receive 3 Paphs a few days ago.
TPBM is a nurse married to a fireman.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2008)

False, I have studied biology and my girlfriend business management! Also, I am not married 

TPBM is waiting for some cattleya hybrids to arrive... and has waited for too long


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2008)

False, waiting for cyps to vernalize, waiting for paph shipment, bidding on sinningias, ordering disas and phrags, but no catts!
TPBM thought their heart would burst after running up 15 flights of steps this AM!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2008)

False! I would have tried it in the morning at the University, but I eventually used the elevator...

TPBM has to write an essay and feels very unwilling/bored to do it!


----------



## Heather (Sep 23, 2008)

What's the essay on? 

and False. 
TPBM has to drive to the hospital this afternoon and feel very unwilling to do it.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2008)

It is about "corine" land use patterns and markovian predictions in the future for a specific area, based on ndvi indicator and sutellite photos! I have the main structure (as powerpoint) but I have to write the essay.... Owf!!!! I even know what and how to write it...!!! I am really an awful student!

False! No need to visit the hospital so far... I hope there is not anything serious about your health, but if there is I hope you get better soon...
TPBM has not slept well for about a week...


----------



## Heather (Sep 23, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> It is about "corine" land use patterns and markovian predictions in the future for a specific area, based on ndvi indicator and sutellite photos! I have the main structure (as powerpoint) but I have to write the essay.... Owf!!!! I even know what and how to write it...!!! I am really an awful student!
> 
> False! No need to visit the hospital so far... I hope there is not anything serious about your health, but if there is I hope you get better soon...
> TPBM has not slept well for about a week...



Sounds, um...interesting, I think? I wouldn't know what to write either though! It's so cool to me that students today are taught to present in Powerpoint. I'm still just learning it and I'm not that old! (Shut up, Eric!)

Everything's fine, thanks - just a routine cardiac evaluation. 

TRUE, have not slept too well this week. 

TPBM is also going to the local farmer's market today.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2008)

Heather said:


> I'm still just learning it and I'm not that old! (Shut up, Eric!)



 Wow, omniscient! 



Heather said:


> TPBM is also going to the local farmer's market today.


No way, I like the chemicals and genetic manipulation in my food! 
TPBM is working on improving their physical condition.


----------



## GROWINHYDRO.COM (Sep 23, 2008)

True! I have been committed to a vegetarian diet now for 2 months. Lost 20 lbs. And if chasing a 4 year old wasn't exercise enough, going to dust off the running shoes.

TPBM is re-organizing their grow area or greenhouse shelves to find room to justify their most recent purchases


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 23, 2008)

TRUE!!!! 

TPBM had to leave work early today because of a bomb threat in their building.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 23, 2008)

nope, left at normal time which is good; leaving earlier means smaller paycheck...

tpbm never buys new vehicles


----------



## cassie (Sep 23, 2008)

False, I bought one new vehicle.
TPBM, is in college to be a Registered Nurse.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

False, although I have the highest respect for those who can do it. 
TPBM is going to sneak downstairs for an iced coffee soon! :ninja:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 24, 2008)

Sort of true...sneaking out for a coffee, but it will be a Pumpkin Spice or Chai Tea latte...mmmmm

TPBM did not have frost last night.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

True, but I'm anxiously awaiting cooler temps so I can get some vernalized Cyps into the outdoor areas.
TPBM put home-made squirrel protection around some goodyeras and cyp acaules this AM before going on a run.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 24, 2008)

False! No squirrels, no goodyera or cyp acaule (although I might obtain one or two), no running...!!!

TPBM has received some plants today in very good condition!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2008)

false, probably tomorrow or friday

tpbm is roasting some tomatoes in the oven :drool:


----------



## cassie (Sep 24, 2008)

False, no tomatoes here.

TPBM has orchids that have won awards.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 24, 2008)

True. Hope to garner more.

TPBM is so tired due to studying for school!


Ramon


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2008)

False, 

TPBM has a lot of work to do today! Ack! Behind!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2008)

True. What about your behind!? oke: 
TPBM is going to look at other hobbiest collections this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 25, 2008)

sort of true, will be looking at people's plants at our orchid show this weekend (beaver lake nature center, baldwinsville, ny)

tpbm has been checking out hoosier orchid's plant auction list and wondering how they could inherit a bunch of money and space for plants so that they could bid on some lots!


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2008)

NYEric said:


> True. What about your behind!? oke:



Eric, you are such a letch...honestly!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 26, 2008)

Heather said:


> Eric, you are such a letch...honestly!



True???!!! :rollhappy:

TPBM is very glad tomorrow is Friday.:snore:


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2008)

True, I am glad tomorrow is Friday. I have been studying for hours and I am ready to take the test. 

TPBM is having a family Bar-B-Q this weekend.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 26, 2008)

Probably true...I'm in Texas so BBQ has been on the menu every other night 

TPBM can't wait for 2008 to be over and done with


----------



## Heather (Sep 26, 2008)

I would have to say that is true. It's been an awfully long year, though not COMPLETELY awful. 

TPBM would rather stay home in bed for another hour (or six!)


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2008)

True! I wish I could sleep for many hours!!!!! 

TPBM is happy because tomorrow there are no courses at school or university...!!!! Only relaxation!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2008)

False, and I'm surprised that people still don't realize that school is the only time in your life that you can actually get 3 months of vacation until you retire!  Unless you're European! 
TPBM is definitely getting some fish for dinner tonite!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2008)

False! I am having some spagetti with tomato sause and soya mince and/or some rolls made of cabbage leaves stuffed with rice...

TPBM has 5 newborn fish in their freshwater tank...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2008)

False, but it sounds like you have my future dinner! :evil:
TPBM is waiting for some disas to arrive.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2008)

NYEric said:


> False, but it sounds like you have my future dinner! :evil:



They are about 5mm in length! Are you sure you are going to fulfill your hunger!!!???oke::rollhappy:

False! But I am waiting for some plants of different species to arrive!

TPBM lives in an area where the weather is totally crazy this time of the year!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 26, 2008)

true, at least for this weekend!

tbpm is looking forward to a nice sleep tonight


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2008)

True, but I doubt it. 
TPBM can't believe nobody has mentioned the 'Heroes' season 3 premier last Monday!


----------



## cassie (Sep 26, 2008)

False, I don't even know what that is about.

TPBM has three aquariums and lots of fish.
405 gallons
90 gallons and 
60 gallons


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 26, 2008)

yikes! only one 20 gallon tank with two dwarf albino cory catfish

tpbm would sit by a fire, fireplace or stove all day when it is cold and rainy (if one were around)


----------



## Heather (Sep 26, 2008)

Definitely true - gross weather this weekend! It really looked like fall tonight with the leaves blustering down in the downpours...

Then again, TPBM thinks tomorrow will be a good day to stay in listening to music or watching movies while working.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 27, 2008)

true if by music you mean npr

tpbm is going to the new england carnivorous plant society's show today


----------



## cassie (Sep 27, 2008)

False, Although that would be cool.

TPBM's husband wants to buy a go-devil motor to put on a boat that does not have.


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2008)

False. Was there a "he" missing there?

TPBM
needs to remind Brian he has work to do today at the carni show!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 27, 2008)

false?

tpbm was once a carni (no, not a carnivore but a worker at a carnival)


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2008)

False - good boy for looking while at a show though! 
 

TPBM thinks it's kinda odd that mr. pres. worked as a carni! 
:rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 27, 2008)

false. he (i) was never a carni...

tpbm is sad that spike's junkyard dogs on thayer is closing.


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2008)

True....when's the last day? 

TPBM is hoping you got me some sweet CPs today!


----------



## TADD (Sep 27, 2008)

I love Thayer Street...... But then again I loved RISD.....

TPBM is really a carnivorous dog eater......Named Spike


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 29, 2008)

What the...?? False!

TPBM made zucchini chocolate chip cookies today and their whole house smells divine right now... mmmm.....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2008)

False, but I made a really nice Fried Calamari salad last night. 
TPBM is ordering more plants today!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 29, 2008)

false.

tpbm can't wait until he/she is done helping the researcher at 1230 so she/he can go home and try to get rid of this stupid sinus headache


----------



## Hera (Sep 29, 2008)

False, but she would like to get rid of this stupid cough she's had for three weeks. Cold season, yuck!

tpbm is thinking about a long lost love...............:smitten:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2008)

False, I am still with my first love and fortunatelly we are doing great...

TPBM has been late to go to sleep and must go immediately because there are university courses tomorrow, but does not feel sleepy at all!!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, though I have tons of things that should be worked on 

tpbm has donated blood before and will again


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 30, 2008)

False> Maybe next time.

TPBM is eating cashew nuts.

Ramon


----------



## TADD (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn how did you know..... I always like nuts.....

TPBM loves nuts in everything!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2008)

True, drinking Hazlenut iced coffee right now! 
TPBM is still ordering plants, despite trying to control spending!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 30, 2008)

Are u watching me???? True... I cannot stop!!!!

TPBM is formatting their laptop...!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 1, 2008)

false

tpbm is making venison stew/soup for lunch tomorrow


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2008)

False, maybe going for shrimp gyoza!  [or is that shumai?]
TPBM needs to repair their bicycles!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 1, 2008)

True!!!! One of the pedals is broken and the weels need to be fixed!!!
TPBM is going to grow a species he/she has never even see live before!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2008)

True.
TPBM is out the [work] door soon!


----------



## cassie (Oct 1, 2008)

False,
TPBM is going to watch Bones tonight.


----------



## Heather (Oct 1, 2008)

False, Project Runway.

TPBM is having a healthy frozen meal for dinner that is not exciting her!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 1, 2008)

maybe she is, but i'm not! not frozen, but not unhealthy

tpbm doesn't like it when the thrips stop eating the plants and start chewing on their arms


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 1, 2008)

true, I would hate that, but on the other hand, false, hasn't happened...:rollhappy:

TPBM bought some books tonight.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2008)

false but i am going to look for a book called after dinner gardening or something like that.

tpbm is having yummy indian food for lunch and should have gotten a mango lassi


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2008)

False, if only that were the case I would be much happier. Two craptacular meals in a row.  

TPBM is ready for the work day to be over!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2008)

NOT! Actually work was pretty hectic 'cause another worker got one of the Dept's cars towed today-$180 to recover + $115 for the ticket!!!!!  
TPBM has new disas at home to pot up!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2008)

close, have some seed to sow

tpbm has made artwork out of carved potatoes! (faces, sculpture etc)


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2008)

False, but have done a pumpkin! 

TPBM is looking forward to 9:00's train wreck.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, slept right thru it! 
Then got up early this AM, put disas in bed of sphag and perlite, opened up new paphs, watered new cyp seedlings...:crazy:
TPBM hopes people realize the VP is supposed to represent and be a substitute for the Prez , and also the Gingrich is a straight up BS'er!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2008)

True. And I agree.

TPBM has brought all the orchids in that were summering outdoors, and now things are crowded again.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2008)

false. they never went out.

tpbm is pondering breakfast


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 4, 2008)

True but then my husband came home with pumpkin pancakes!
TPBM is going to the pumpkin patch this weekend.


----------



## cassie (Oct 4, 2008)

False, staying home to study.

TPBM has a Paph in bloom that has never bloomed before.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2008)

false, unfortunately


tpbm knows what i should do as per a new phone.


----------



## Heather (Oct 5, 2008)

You knew I'd say true! 
TPBM should get an iPhone today!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 5, 2008)

i dunno.... maybe true maybe false...

tpbm thinks i should get a waterproof phone instead of an iphone.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 5, 2008)

True...oke:

TPBM has an eye-ache for a couple/triple of days now...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2008)

False, thank goodness! 
feel better.
TPBM is wondering what there will be to buy at Altamonte Slipper symposium!?


----------



## cassie (Oct 6, 2008)

False,

TPBM has soooooo much studying to do that they do not know where to start.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 6, 2008)

False.... Fortunatelly I this has ended for me...

TPBM is waiting for 4 plants to arrive...


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2008)

:rollhappy::rollhappy:TRUE! I bought 4 plants from Ross, he shipped them this morning!
TPBM will be going to an orchid show this weekend.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 6, 2008)

False, I'm finally taking a short trip home to assess the damage and take my girls out for drinks

TPBM needs to read up on what's allowed on a plane these days


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 7, 2008)

True! Don't know how many bags are allowed this time.

TPBM is still having difficulty in sleeping!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2008)

True, besides the radiators making dry heat I'm too busy w/ my hobbies! Maybe I need some steam milk w/ honey at bedtime!?
TPBM is looking for a new car.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 7, 2008)

False!!! I am not planning on owning this type of machinery yet!!!
TPBM has an eye infection that is very annoying!


----------



## Heather (Oct 7, 2008)

False, but I am considering a new car. Not today but someday. Just cleared 160K miles! Yipes...hope the market improves!

TPBM is thinking about getting new glasses in order to get a free new Canon powershot!


----------



## ohio-guy (Oct 7, 2008)

True....I already have an appointment with the eye doctor....but what's this about a free camera?

TPBM just got a new cat from the humane society!


----------



## cassie (Oct 7, 2008)

False, trying to give 4 away (1 mom & 3 babies). I don't want to bring them to the pound.

TPBM is feeling down and needs an orchid fix or shoe fix. Which ever presents itself first.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I'm not into shoes and although I already got cyps, and some paphs this month I'm ordering some more paphs and phrags so.. TRUE! [Does this feeling ever stop!? ]
TPBM will see a movie on Friday!


----------



## Heather (Oct 8, 2008)

Cassie - how about some cat cuddle therapy instead? It's cheaper!

OH Eric - Pearl Vision is having a special deal until Nov. 8. Free power shot with with a purchase of lenses and frames. 

Maybe true - I tend to rent films to watch on my computer but they make it really slow. I did just see 21. I thought it was pretty good. Not fabulous, but entertaining. 

TPBM is home sick again today...


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 8, 2008)

False,

TPBM is going to an ecology convention this weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2008)

False, Model trains and paintball once again!


Heather said:


> OH Eric - Pearl Vision is having a special deal until Nov. 8. Free power shot with with a purchase of lenses and frames.


What the heck!? I just spent $350+ on a new camera, I just haven't divined how to use it [and get the photos past our system admins] yet!  
TPBM is planning on easy dinner [i.e. takeout] tonight!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 8, 2008)

False! I have already had dinner! Pizza and some pumpkin pie and for desert some chocolate cake with cherry jam/syrup and some raw grape as fruit!

TPBM has almost nothing to do tomorrow, all day long!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 8, 2008)

False!! Need go to clinical.

TPBM Has a lot of school work to do!


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 8, 2008)

No, thank goodness....

TPBM knows how to ride a motorcycle.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2008)

True...! I know how to do it but I do not have a licence, so I do not ride at all!!!

TPBM is going clothes shopping today!!!


----------



## TutoPeru (Oct 9, 2008)

False, saving money for the NCOS show this weekend 

TPBM is having tons of new orchids in bud


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2008)

False! I really wish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TPBM needs a lot/lot/lot of sleep!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2008)

Probably true but can't afford the time to sleep. 
TPBM watered the cyp acaule seedlings outside w/ vinegar water this AM.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 10, 2008)

false. and i always feel a little funny about watering with vinegar but i understand it....

tpbm might go for a bike ride today as the weather is wonderful!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2008)

false bike is broken! 
TPBM is having fish n chips for dinner!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmmm, probably not. It's pizza night.

TPBM is starting to feel depressed by the ongoing stock market crash & burn :sob:


----------



## Heather (Oct 10, 2008)

True. 

TPBM is getting really angry about her email being down since last weekend! GRRRR!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 11, 2008)

false but i hear your pain....

tpbm is still sleepy


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2008)

true maybe a little

tpbm has to change their auto payment stuff because the old card was deleted as a result of snoops stealing credit card info at a grocery store (whew)


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2008)

False, but I did have my id thefted in 2005 and it was a *****. 

TPBM has fall planting to do today!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 11, 2008)

false, but i just checked out brent and becky's bulb catalog and drooled a little.

tbpm realizes s/he needs to get off her/his duff and do some work...


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2008)

True.

TPBM needs to stop emailing in order to do that! :wink:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 11, 2008)

False...

TPBM has just arrived home from a two-day trip..!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 11, 2008)

false.

tpbm is thinking about a nice bike ride after work today


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 11, 2008)

False.


TPBM bought a new computer today.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2008)

False, I already have 2...

TPBM has treated some of his/her plants with bacterial/fungiside today...


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 12, 2008)

No - but you had to remind me!
TPBM will be finishing fall GH maintanence today!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 12, 2008)

false. i'm building benches and ain't near done....

tpbm is really thirsty.


----------



## Heather (Oct 12, 2008)

True, and I am doing autumnal "bring in the plants for good tonight" maintenance. 

TPBM is feeling really unorganized at the moment!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2008)

nah, it's sunday afternoon, fall, time for a bike ride

tpbm was out of touch email-wise as their isp email servers were out of whack (even the websites and webmail were gone...)


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2008)

False,

TPBM is thinking of increasing the number of paphs he/she has because most of them are ruined...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh no! False, so far so good....

TPBM is stuffed from having a lovely turkey dinner for supper...mmmmm


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 13, 2008)

False Not until next month!

TPBM ust have chow mein for dinner.

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Oct 13, 2008)

False, but it is true that my email was out for about a week! 

TPBM must clean and do work even though it is a holiday.


----------



## Hera (Oct 13, 2008)

True, such is the life of the wicked.

TPBM is going waterskiing in a tropical country like Belize....is that even near water?


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 13, 2008)

false....

tpbm is starting her/his weekend and not a moment too soon.... 
(have fun folks)


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2008)

nope, my weekend started last thursday

tpbm may have a new seasonal layoff from work


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

False, thank goodness!
TPBM is still wondering what will be for sale at Altamonte slipper symposium!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 14, 2008)

true but unfortunately i ain't gonna be there anyways...

tpbm is sick of me waking up between 4 and 6 every morning with no good reason!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

False, I bet you go to the little boys room when you wake up! See your urologist!
TPBM is going to be traveling next week.


----------



## Heather (Oct 14, 2008)

False.
Brian, how'd you get on my schedule, dude? Usually at 4am daily! Getting annoying for sure. 

TPBM has a whole lot of orchid display kit supplies in her trunk and no room for anything else!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 14, 2008)

False, I don't have a truck...

TPBM wishes he/she had more and more money to spend on orchid plants...


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 14, 2008)

Never been so true!

TPBM Wish has more space for more plants!


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2008)

More true than you can ever imagine!

TPBM is going to do a beginner's session for her local orchid society this Saturday.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 15, 2008)

Partially true it will be for next month.

TPBM is going to an orchid show this weekend.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2008)

False. 
TPBM hopes their country gets it together and makes the necessary changes in thought processes, all cars hybrid, solar/wind energy, peace, less greed, etc...


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 15, 2008)

Definately true!!!!!!!!! But we do not stand a chance...!! Experience is stronger than hope...

TPBM is thinking of purchasing plants that are in 5 genera...!!!


----------



## cassie (Oct 15, 2008)

False,

TPBM's wonderful other half brought you home a pretty Paph. hybrid to cheer you up.


----------



## TADD (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn I wish false..... 

TPBM is getting excited to watch the last presidential debate.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 15, 2008)

well, somewhat excited that it will be the 'last' one... haven't watched or listened to any yet

tpbm has been diving in the ocean or fresh water


----------



## Heather (Oct 15, 2008)

Ugh, Sorta true...I passed my written but freaked out in my live dives. Didn't get to the ocean. 

TPBM is tired of her job at the moment!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, soooo true. Gotta find me a new contract...

TPBM had some dental work done yesterday. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2008)

Nope, but I should! 
TPBM is wishing they still made Lemon Coolers cookies!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 16, 2008)

false...

tpbm is sad that i can't find good fried chicken here in r.i....


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 16, 2008)

False! There is a restaurant who are from the south. They sell good fried chicken and other southern delicacies.

TPBM is just having a good rest.

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2008)

false, I am washing dishes (ugh), making sorta' goulash and well goofing off here

tpbm has gone deep sea fishing before


----------



## cassie (Oct 16, 2008)

False, but it is on my to do list.

TPBM is getting sick (sniffles, congestion, sneezes, and generally not feeling good). 
I have all this and I just got back from clinicals at the hospital and I have a big test tomorrow. Yuck


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 17, 2008)

Somewhat true. Just came back from clinicals and again tomorrow but the big test will be on Monday.

TPBM just had chocolates! Yum.

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 17, 2008)

Semi true...!!!:rollhappy:

TPBM has a project to do on an environmental issue for a course at university!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2008)

False, though I wish I was around college chicklets!  
TPBM will be in Florida next week!!!


----------



## Heather (Oct 17, 2008)

False

TPBM can't believe how long this thread is!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2008)

False, it keeps us aware as a community as to what's going on.
TPBM is wondering if the person who started the thread is still participating?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2008)

yes, since you mentioned it

tpbm has had allergic reactions to some foods


----------



## TADD (Oct 17, 2008)

True just horse testicles.....
TPBM is ready for the weekend......or has had a few too many already....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 17, 2008)

True that I'm definitely ready for the weekend...it's been a grind of a week.

TPBM was in meetings all day.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 18, 2008)

False, I was sleeping all day. (but before you go whaaaaat? let me point out that I am working 10 hour night shifts)

TPBM is riding the waves. (take that which ever way you want).:evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 18, 2008)

True! And the clouds, too...

TPBM is waiting for a payment invoice for orchids (of course) for 3-4 days is a bit worried!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 18, 2008)

false. i ain't got no spare bread for now....

tpbm is ready for a nap


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, for sure. :snore:

TPBM saw snowflakes this morning...:sob:


----------



## TADD (Oct 18, 2008)

False but it was in the 50's very chilly

TPBM justed watched HBO's Trueblood and really enjoyed it!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 18, 2008)

False, I've yet to watch it since it's hard enough to keep up with all the other shows I watch

TPBM just spent a couple hundred bucks on some new corals and "carpeting" for a freshwater tank


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 18, 2008)

Nope, false, but looking forward to seeing pictures of yours; that tank is magical. 

TPBM just loaded OrchidWiz onto their computer. Cool!!:clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 19, 2008)

false.

i'm starving and tpbm would like to buy me lunch.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2008)

well, it's 6:30pm so too late for lunch! 

tpbm played golf yesterday


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2008)

False, but I would buy Bri lunch...

TPBM just lost 5 lbs!


----------



## TADD (Oct 19, 2008)

False Just gained five pounds...

TPBM Needs to lose 35......


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 19, 2008)

Umm, nope, maybe 10. 

TPBM is taking the day off tomorrow. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

TRUETRUETRUE, leaving for a week of model trains, paintball and slipper orchids!:rollhappy:
TPBM is worried the house sitter will not water plants properly.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 20, 2008)

false. i'm hoping that the sitter will do just great!

tpbm knows what kind of candy bar i should get.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

True, something w/ nuts and chocolate! 
TPBM is liking the cool autumn weather and is wary of trhe florida heat!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2008)

well, I liked last week better (it won't be the heat that will get you, but the humidity)

tpbm isn't going to be buying any plants for a while (though trades are okay)


----------



## TADD (Oct 20, 2008)

True. I have a few CP's going to anew home... 

TPBM is going to offer a few phrags for sale soon....


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2008)

False, but I would love to buy some...

TPBM received an orchid plant today (as a gift)!!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 21, 2008)

Nope, but I won one in the raffle at our orchid society meeting last night. 
Paph. lawrenceanum x Pytho. 

TPBM likes to go to Las Vegas.:evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 22, 2008)

hmmmmm, false!!! Too much noice....... 

TPBM is wondering whether to buy three paphs (unknown species) at a fairly low price or not, from ebay!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 23, 2008)

false

tpbm loves baklava!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2008)

True!!! Yam, yam ,yam...!!!!!

TPBM is offering hospitality to a friend ... from another city!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 23, 2008)

false.

tpbm is sleepy


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2008)

True, but I do not know why I do not go to bed...[email protected]#[email protected]%

TPBM has five days vacation...


----------



## cassie (Oct 23, 2008)

False, I wish. My parents just told me hat they are taking their vacation starting on sat. They are going to my favorite place to visit and I can not go (I am in school all week) I am sad.

TPBM, has to go to a workshop about wound care tomorrow.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 23, 2008)

False! Did that two weeks ago.

TPBM just had his/her first clinical exam.

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2008)

False. No exams for me, literally, just figuratively. 

TPBM is looking forward to teasing someone next weekend. Hee hee!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2008)

False, I haven't "arranged" sth but you never know!!!

TPBM likes birdwatching!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 24, 2008)

false.


tpbm is excited for his/her society's show next weekend!


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2008)

TRUE! 
Very excited. Hope the weather is nice! 

TPBM hates new fiscal years and the work that they generate.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2008)

probably could be true, though would be happy with a job that was active 12 months out of the year

tpbm made homemade strawberry shortcake yesterday with buttermilk biscuits and the strawberries were grown locally on day-neutral plants! mmmmmmmmmm (of course there was some vanilla ice cream on there somewhere) (also made pear-apple crisp, two pans) :drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 27, 2008)

false but dang, i wish it was true....

tpbm is glad that today is the last day of the work week


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2008)

False! It's just startnig and I'm already tired of it! 
TPBM won a World Championship yesterday!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 27, 2008)

false.

tpbm is curious about what eric means and hopes he'll explain....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 27, 2008)

True! oke: Eric - did you win a World Championship in something?? Paint ball?

TPBM would like to find a new job.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2008)

False, I love Gov't. work! 
Yep, see attached, I played for Draxxus All Stars, a bunch from Norway.
http://www.warpig.com/paintball/tournament/psp/2008/worldcup/
TPBM is getting some plants from Hoosier Orchid's final auctions!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2008)

False! I wish I could go to a show!!! But I am waiting for some plants I bought from ebay and there will be some more I should purchase...

TPBM is going to University courses again, after five-day vacation!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 31, 2008)

False! Have some test and quizzes this Monday!:sob:

TPBM has some Paph charlesworthii in bud or in bloom.

Ramon


----------



## TutoPeru (Oct 31, 2008)

False, it just finished blooming 

TPBM, has put on his/her custome and is ready to go trick or treating


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 31, 2008)

False, staying home, sippin' a glass of red and handing out treats to the kids that come to the door tonight.

TPBM puts snow tires on their car for the winter.


----------



## Heather (Nov 1, 2008)

False. 

TPBM needs to learn how to take better photos today.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 1, 2008)

to be conceded, i'll say no....

tpbm thinks the president of the society quoted in the following article is silly....
click here


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2008)

well maybe a little, but then reporters can sometimes twist things a bit to make them more 'interesting' - someone definitely has a wildly optimistic estimate of the number of native orchid species in Mass.! 

tpbm works on a boat


----------



## Heather (Nov 1, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> to be conceded, i'll say no....
> 
> tpbm thinks the president of the society quoted in the following article is silly....
> click here



Which one? :rollhappy:!!

False on the boat. 

TPBM wishes they had Monday OFF


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 2, 2008)

False! As much as I like going places and having my husband around, I'm flat out dying to concentrate on work. (Let's hope the construction in this apartment building is minimal this week--nothing like having the floor, drawing board shaking etc.)

The person below me is also enjoying an Indian Summer. (Nice bit of solitary biking this evening!)


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2008)

true, though biking was yesterday morning and it was pretty chilly. nice weather this week means one more week of getting paid before getting laid off for a few months

tpbm's regularly-scheduled speaker for their orchid society meeting had to cancel because of a sinus infection and pneumonia from being an airline prisoner for nearly two days and five or six different planes (plus sleeping overnight on the floor in one airport)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2008)

False, well could be true but I haven't been to my OS meetings in a year! 
TPBM, is going to scoop up more inexpensive plants from Hoosier final auctions!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 3, 2008)

false but that's okay. i wished i could have gotten some of their jewels...

tpbm is glad her/his orchid society show is done for one more year...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2008)

False! 
Maybe there'll be one next year.
TPBM is off work for Election Day tomorrow!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 3, 2008)

Nope!

TPBM is sad that it may snow in their city this week. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2008)

False, but maybe rainy for Sunday's tournament! 
TPBM wants brownies [w/ nuts]!


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2008)

False, brownies with something other than nuts! :evil:

TPBM is happy two their election questions passed!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 5, 2008)

not sure what that means, unless 'i'm glad elections are done' so would be 'true' 

tpbm made some pies made with orange-colored hubbard squash relatives and took one to work :drool:


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> not sure what that means, unless 'i'm glad elections are done' so would be 'true'



We had a few ballot questions I was interested in passing - banning Greyhound racing in the state and decriminalizing small amounts of pot and both passed.

and False. 

TPBM is desperately waiting for a call from Apple.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2008)

False. A call from Apple probably means I'm having problems with my computer. I don't need that!!!

TPBM is greatly relieved and has new hope for her country.


----------



## ohio-guy (Nov 5, 2008)

True!!! New hope for OUR country!

TPBM is now anxious to have January 20th come!


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2008)

True, but I'd also really like a new computer! 
(yeah Dot, I'm having issues but it is because it is 5 years old and out of room, memory....etc. 

TPBM is thankful for the iPhone, which allows for her to still maintain some control until this is all resolved.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2008)

False. Wish I could afford one, though. Looks like it's time for a new computer, Heather. 5 years is ancient in computer years.

TPBM loves the warm weather we are having and doesn't look forward to the approaching cold!


----------



## Heather (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, Dot, Looks like I have a hardware problem, most likely and I've already sunk more than I should have into this one. 

Still waiting for call - another, he's really good about calling, and extremely nice, but now we're playing tag again. It's really a shame he's in California. :evil: 

True on the weather, booooooo hisssssss on the rain tonight. 
TPBM is still struggling with night driving and the rain helps none!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 7, 2008)

True ! I'm blind at night , and rain does not help ! Although , rain would be good ,we are in a drought !

TPBM has already shoveled snow !


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2008)

False, it's fairly warm and humid here in NYC.
TPBM is wondering why fuses keep blowing in their ultrasonic fogger, just as pleurothallids shipped from Hoosier.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 7, 2008)

Nope, don't have an ultrasonic fogger... yet...:evil:

TPBM is taking a couple of unplanned vacation days. Hooray for a four day weekend! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2008)

false

tpbm helped save a hawk last friday


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 9, 2008)

False. But I have done it several times in the past...

TPBM has to check over 1000 posts, because he was absent for a trip for 4 days!!LOL


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2008)

false but when i got back from several days at a conference, it was similar....

tpbm is happy today will be sunny even though he/she will probably have to go to job #2 to shut the vents later.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2008)

false but close. when i came back from a conference, lots of posts.... and interesting ones too!

tpbm is happy today will be sunny even though it'll require going to job#2 to close the vents.


----------



## TADD (Nov 9, 2008)

False that was yesterday....
TPBM just spent 10 minutes going over all of our old photos.... In the photo redux thread.... Not sure where their naked photo went....


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2008)

false, but now i'm a little scarred....


tpbm is gonna go see her/his folks soon.


----------



## TADD (Nov 9, 2008)

Scarred or Scared....... One in the same I imagine....

False, my folks are going to Massachusetts this X-mas...

TPBM will be staying in the south where he belongs.... where it is warm....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 9, 2008)

False, alas...stuck here in the cruel cold north...

TPBM is planning to visit their local orchid vendor this afternoon... :drool:...to buy some fertilizer... :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2008)

false... bummer only fertilizer.

tpbm is planning to possibly fertilize but definitely water tonight and will thumb his/her nose at those who say watering at night is bad (but ain't gonna mention how he/she's gonna turn the heat up to dry things off after...)


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2008)

Ooh I have so many people to interestingly quote!

TPBM needs to figure out many tech. things in order to get her computer working better...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't we all???

TPBM will tomorrow be picking up her plants from the weekend Michiana show.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2008)

false

tpbm is still grumpy because someone stole one of their email accounts, and isp tech people probably think they're a spammer.... account will be closed for a week


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

False, although maybe I can sneak some photos past the tech weenies during tomorrow's holiday lull! 
TPBM got some plants from hoosier final auctions and is going to try to get some more!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 10, 2008)

false. but i wish it was true 


tpbm is hungry again.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2008)

true, making some venison stew, hope to have more provisions in the next few weeks

tpbm thinks the tpam has tapeworms from all the hungry/eating posts they write! oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 10, 2008)

True, and his profile _does_ say he likes worms...:rollhappy:

TPBM recently acquired a Paph. charlesworthii whilst shopping for fertilizer...:drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

False, but I am tyhinking of purchasing a paph charleswirthii (although I already have one... )...

TPBM is going to purchase some Cyps, Paphs, Coelogyne, Dendros and Pleione...


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2008)

False, but that post about Brian is PRICELESS! 

Worms, hahaha! 

Okay...composed. 

TPBM is going to be looking to sell her computer in a couple months. CHEAP.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

False! I have already two (a desktop and a laptop) and they are up to date!!!

TPBM cannot go to a "bird-liberation to the wild" gathering because of university courses...


----------



## TADD (Nov 11, 2008)

False...... Bird liberation????? Is that some kind if hippy group.... oke:

TPBM is hungover from staying out and and partying with the Dropkick Murphys from Boston last night......


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 11, 2008)

False, but that is pretty cool. No straight edge lifestyle there! (Why they're going to be in Columbia instead of St. Louis next week is hard to say, but that's not a short drive home from a show on a work night when you have to be up at 6am and actually cognizant.)

TPBM has also seen Rollins on this or another of his spoken word tours (or plans to).


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2008)

False. 

TPBM wants to know more about how Tadd has an in for partying with DKM? Dish dude!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 11, 2008)

Well of course! (Assuming he wants to dish the details to the world.) Most people who like this genre of music have at least one great story about having a good time with a band--doesn't seem to be as much prima donna complex with said musicians as with a lot of pop music stars etc. I'm guessing it makes us all the more loyal!

TPBM also misses the sun, but has a much better time working when it's hiding. 

(...and, yes, also wants to hear Tadd's story.)


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2008)

streetmorrisart said:


> Well of course! (Assuming he wants to dish the details to the world.) Most people who like this genre of music have at least one great story about having a good time with a band--doesn't seem to be as much prima donna complex with said musicians as with a lot of pop music stars etc. I'm guessing it makes us all the more loyal!
> 
> TPBM also misses the sun, but has a much better time working when it's hiding.
> 
> (...and, yes, also wants to hear Tadd's story.)



True - or at least driving! 
No rain or snow, just lack of glare. 

TPBM has a little crush...


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

False, May I ask on whom????  

TPBM is watching a documentary about crocodiles...:evil:




TADD said:


> False...... Bird liberation????? Is that some kind if hippy group.... oke:



LOL:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

I could not express it shortly! The Wildlife Caring Centre/Hospital of my area is organising a gathering to the delta of Aksios river, where several wild bird species (mainly birds of prey) will be set free back to their natural habitat! These birds were found by citizents wounded or ill (several reasons) and brought to the Centre, where they were treated properly and recovered! Well, now they are "like new" and they must be returned to their "home"...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2008)

um, false potting up some phal seedlings recently out of flask (got real bounced around in jars on the way here  ) and thinking about lunch

tpbm thinks it is cool that someone is helping to do raptor recovery (when there are no classes)


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

True, true, true...

TPBM is thinking whether it is time to put their collection indoors, cause temprature reaches 10oC at nights...


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> False, May I ask on whom????



Nope.

False.

TPBM Needs to get way more work done today!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2008)

True if 'work' means models for model railroad show! 
TPBM needs to be careful w/ money for Holiday spending.


----------



## TADD (Nov 12, 2008)

True..... Wait what money......

TPBM wants to buy stock in daycares......


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 12, 2008)

False, I want Gold, Platinum, and Rubidium!

TPBM has an orchid society meeting tonight that they may have to duck out early from to meet up with some girls for drinks


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2008)

Nope, although that sounds like an interesting evening. 
TPBM knows when the Manhattan OS is meeting and will help get NYEric a ride to Parkside Fall/Winter fest!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2008)

Hahaha, false!!!

TPBM fainted today for the first time in their life!!!!!


----------



## Heather (Nov 14, 2008)

False but I did blackout for the first time six months ago. Does that count? 
Are you okay? 

TPBM may be getting a raise (which would come with more work to do...)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 14, 2008)

Umm, nay nay. With the economy going down the toilet, I'll be lucky to have a job soon. 

TPBM heard Christmas carols in a store today (already!!!) 






**biothanasis -oke:if you did faint, hope you're all right.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

Heather said:


> Are you okay?





Yoyo_Jo said:


> **biothanasis -oke:if you did faint, hope you're all right.



Thank you for asking 

I went to the hospital to donate blood (this was the first time too). After the donation, I ate the biscuits with salt and drinking juice they offer, so as to help me recover and suddenly I felt really weird and the only think I remember is the shouting of nurses telling me "open your mouth" (I guees to see if my tongue is in its right place) and the wet towels all over my face. The funny thing is that I heard the voices coming from the beyond and they sounded annoying, like I was asleep and they were trying to wake me up, like my mum did when I had to go to school!!! LOL

Everything is ok, now...


FAlse!!! Already???? Is it because of the econimical crisis...???LOL

TPBM is going to a honey festival today (honey from bees - LOL)!!!


----------



## TADD (Nov 15, 2008)

False. Sounds like another hippy celebration..... oke:

TPBM is going to work in the greenhouse all day today and begin repotting the hundreds of big multiflorals paphs.....


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

False! I WISH I had both the gh and the hundrends of the multi paphs...

TPBM has never been to a hippy celebration/festival...oke:oke::rollhappy:


----------



## TADD (Nov 15, 2008)

False.... Man was it smelly.... All them hippies.... patchouli.....

TPBM has a local radio staion playing X-mas music already and is excited about that....


----------



## TADD (Nov 15, 2008)

False..... I can't believe it either!!!!!! 

TPBM is going through all of their old CD's and is rekindling old ties to great music like Jon Spencer Blues Explosion....


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2008)

False, I'm still stuck on Beck and The Shins... 

TPBM
was in a store last week and heard x-mas carols! - one station playing ONLY that! :sob:


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 16, 2008)

True. Made me nervous.

TPBM is having baklava and coffee for breakfast.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2008)

False had cereal and milk, lunch is up in the air.
TPBM saw their clubs model railroad show 2008 psa on Youtube last night.


----------



## Heather (Nov 16, 2008)

NYEric said:


> False had cereal and milk, lunch is up in the air.
> TPBM saw their clubs model railroad show 2008 psa on Youtube last night.



And you think I'm a dork? 
False. 

TPBM is playing with an etch a sketch!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 16, 2008)

nope, but sounds like fun. Haven't seen one in years.

TPBM is going out in the **snow** to get some groceries:sob:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2008)

False!! No snow here yet!!! Who knows when!!!??

TPBM likes watching amine!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 16, 2008)

I think you mean anime? false

tpbm needs to lose some weight


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL!!! Yes!!! anime*

False! But I need to excercise a little...

TPBM to put on weight...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2008)

What?!
You're going to send me some baklava to help me put on some weight!? Thanks a lot! :crazy:
TPBM got 10 hours sleep total in the past 3 days!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2008)

False, but I have done it before and it is a killing thing!!!

TPBM is being visited by his mom today for three - four days...
(students that study away from home need some help... )


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2008)

False, but it's good to know your mom is making the baklava to send me! 
TPBM is going to Parkside Holiday fest!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2008)

NYEric said:


> ... but it's good to know your mom is making the baklava to send me!



My aunt and grandmother are making great baklava! I wish I could send you some... 
My mom on the other hand is more keen on making ravani, several cakes and cold "sweets" (I do not know how you call them in english, that is why I called them this way!!)
Have you tasted "koupampiedes" or "melomakarona" or "moustokouloura"????

False!

TPBM is waiting for three budded plants to arrive next week!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> My aunt and grandmother are making great baklava! I wish I could send you some...
> My mom on the other hand is more keen on making ravani, several cakes and cold "sweets" (I do not know how you call them in english, that is why I called them this way!!)
> Have you tasted "koupampiedes" or "melomakarona" or "moustokouloura"????



maybe you should take some pictures of each with a name, and we can tell if we've ever had a near version of it! (also to drool over the baklava)

false, no plants

tpbm was recently very close to some deer, but the freezer is no fuller......


----------



## Corbin (Nov 19, 2008)

No, I have not been hunting in years.

tpbm is relaxing with wine and cheese while listing to some good jazz.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 19, 2008)

False Just some wheathins and studying.

TPBM is about to sleep.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2008)

False, good night!
When I lived in the very Greek section of NYC, Astoria, I once enjoyed a greek pastry, a rich, juicy, cake thing served cold; but have not found it again! 
TPBM likes model trains! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfXvjpdy2do


----------



## cassie (Nov 19, 2008)

True, Although it has been a while since I have had contact with one.

TPBM, Has the munchies and doesn't want the cashews, peanuts, pistachios, wheat thins, popcorn, beef jerky or chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream.


----------



## Heather (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a half moon cookie I should really eat...but false. 

TPBM just heard a song they haven't heard in YEARS and instantly had a total craving for listening to the band!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2008)

False. 
WTH is a half-moon cookie?
TPBM just ordered stud plants from midwest phrag breeder!


----------



## Heather (Nov 20, 2008)

Note the "traditional NY City" reference. 

http://www.deandeluca.com/bakery-sh... moon cookie&gclid=CMK6zL-LhJcCFQsMGgodwR3UWg

False.

TPBM is having a frustrating day at work but at least we're all laughing about it!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2008)

True, running head first into the beaurocracy!
Oh, black and whites! [where's the lightbulb over the head smiley? ]
BTW dean and deluca is not typical NYC but rather part of the high end.
TPBM is so happy hump day is passed.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2008)

NYEric said:


> False.
> WTH is a half-moon cookie?
> TPBM just ordered stud plants from midwest phrag breeder!



oh,... we talked about this this spring! regional foods.... half moons, chicken riggies, buffalo wings, spiedies, beef on weck bread...

false, no hump days now until february

tpbm is thinking about making some chicken riggies sometime soon!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2008)

False!!! I am almost a veggie!

TPBM is thinking of going an excursion to the country on weekend!!!


----------



## TADD (Nov 20, 2008)

False... Got to work as usual....

TPBM Is looking forward to Thanksgiving dinner with Turkey, mashed potatoes, GRAVY, stuffing, GRAVY, cranberry sauce, GRAVY, pecan pie, GRAVY, sweet potatoe pie, GRAVY.....


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 20, 2008)

Partially true! Is Terducken with gravy, ham, gravy, green beans, gravy, etc. etc.

TPBM is preparing dinner.

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2008)

False! What is gravy btw????

TPBM is having lunch and then is going to purchase a lovely orchid...


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 21, 2008)

partly true. i'm having lunch then i'll look at a lovely orchid...

tpbm is having a birthday within the next 365 days.


----------



## Heather (Nov 21, 2008)

True!

TPBM is going to have cake tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2008)

False, cookies or pie over cake.
Gravy is a sauce made by mixing cooked fat from meat with flour, water and spices and cooking them. 
TPBM wants to go dancing but will probably only do a movie this weekend [after practice of course!]


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 21, 2008)

false. might go see a chorus, though

tpbm is ready for a nap or a smoothie


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 22, 2008)

definitely ready for a nap after running around the hills for two days (also no driving through lake-effect snow storms with worn all-season tires on)

tpbm saw a meteorite tonight


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 22, 2008)

Nope, but one briefly lit up the sky for hundreds of miles around here early Thursday evening.

TPBM is thinking of breaking out the Christmas decorations next weekend.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 22, 2008)

False, IF I set any decorations up, it will be last minute as usual. I might just throw some lights on a house plant and call it even for the year.

TPBM hates job hunting more than actually working at a job!


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 22, 2008)

True! uncertainty is very draining.

TPBM just had rib-eye steak with Au gratin and lettuce wedges with blue cheese dressing and bacon bits.

Ramon


----------



## paphreek (Nov 22, 2008)

False, I just had half a can of soup after working a twelve hour shift.

TPBM is just getting up to a sunny day!


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> True! uncertainty is very draining.
> 
> TPBM just had rib-eye steak with Au gratin and lettuce wedges with blue cheese dressing and bacon bits.
> 
> Ramon




Damn, that sounds really good. You make that or was it out? We've a rib-eye for tomorrow since we had a meager dinner tonight as we had somewhere to be tonight... 

TPBM is hungry right now!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 23, 2008)

True!!!!!!! But not at the time you wrote the post... LOL

TPBM has almost finished enclosing his/her collection to raise humidity...


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2008)

false. i haven't been working on one...

tpbm was thinking of giving heather a hard time about not answering tpah (the person above her) but as it was just her birthday, will let it slide...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2008)

false, didn't even notice (thinking about breakfast)

tpbm has never had pumpkin pie


----------



## Hera (Nov 23, 2008)

False, but I make mine with tofu. Yes its good and no you can't tell.

tpbm is stressing out about Thanksgiving because suddenly they are having the whole family over.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2008)

true-ish. gonna go over to the girlfriend's for thanksgiving so a little stress....

tpbm likes coffee


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2008)

Hera said:


> False, but I make mine with tofu. Yes its good and no you can't tell.



I think you'll have to post a recipe for that!


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2008)

Clearly he didn't notice since he just did the same thing. 

TRUE. Just picked up my triple grande breve latte a few mins. ago. 

TPBM kinda hates Thanksgiving.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2008)

Heather said:


> Clearly he didn't notice since he just did the same thing.
> 
> TRUE. Just picked up my triple grande breve latte a few mins. ago.
> 
> TPBM kinda hates Thanksgiving.



 actually though I did the same, just wanted to put in the comment. there should be a smilie or something we can put in the post to show it's not a 'real' tpbm post and to be ignored otherwise......

falsefalsefalse! love it all, wish we still had big family get-togethers. when I still had my dog he would get a plate of turkey stuffing and potatoes, too


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2008)

ummmm..... true? false? what am i answering?


tpbm went to the trader joe's that opened recently nearby and forgot how much he/she digs on trader joe's....


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2008)

False, but I dig those triple strength ginger snaps! You finally got TJs? That's awesome. It was severely lacking in RI. 

TPBM has to go water AND fertilize but at least has music to listen to while doing it now...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> ummmm..... true? false? what am i answering?



 sorry! thinking about thanksgiving, food and my dog and lost all train of thought

and true

and tpbm sees more snow out the window
---------------------------------------------------------


("life is so complicated... ") <-stage whisper, ignore


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 23, 2008)

False, it's a lovely sunny day, and while there's already snow on the ground, there's no more in the forecast for now...:clap:

TPBM is thinking of going to a local country Christmas Market today...


----------



## TADD (Nov 23, 2008)

False preparing for a quick trip to Dayton for a funeral 

TPBM is packing their winter clothes for the 31 degree weather....


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2008)

false. it's only been in the 20's the past couple days but it's only fall....

tpbm is ready for the weekend (and happens to have a weekend that doesn't fall on saturdays and sundays).


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2008)

False. Weekend went WAY too fast. 

TPBM is happy the next work week will be SHORT!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

True, but still busy getting ready for model train show and cooking for friend coming over for Thanxgiving. 
Hmmm, southern fried turkey breast?!?!
TPBM is happy that they are adapting to cool weather.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 24, 2008)

TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At last we can feel winter here...

TPBM got themselves locked out of their apartment tonight!!! (LOL)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

False..but I'm still in the office.
TPBM is having couscous again tonight w/ dinner.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 24, 2008)

false, probably eating the pineapple-zucchini bread I made this morning, with lots of butter on it

tpbm has a patented invention


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2008)

false --- but what is yours, Charles?

TPBM is hosting 17 people for Thanksgiving.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

False, just one and then maybe drinks w/ a couple of friends.
TPBM is going to check w/ chef/cousin about southern fried turkey breast!


----------



## Heather (Nov 24, 2008)

False, but thanks for the reminder, need to find my recipe for the bird...

TPBM really prefers x-mas dinner, frankly...mmm, prime rib!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 24, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> false --- but what is yours, Charles?



oh, I don't have any inventions, I'm just trying to come up with interesting things that someone may have done...


true/false; I prefer great food for thanksgiving or christmas; if someone were to make prime rib for thanksgiving I wouldn't complain! ; ) though one year a while back when I had relatives nearby in enough numbers to cook for I made a pork crown roast with cornbread, oyster and apricot stuffing ( oh, man! :drool: ) I need a family to cook for who will pay the food bill.

tpbm has climbed to the top of a mountain


----------



## Heather (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, true, Sandia in New Mexico. 

And I'll need to do another come Saturday! 

TPBM has family visiting tomorrow, but they aren't staying through the holiday.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 24, 2008)

False!

TPBM has already bought the turkey for thanksgiving.


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2008)

True, but to admit it, it's Purdue cook turkey slices! I'm lazy and there'll only be 2 of us.  
TPBM is going to Parkside Fall fest.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 25, 2008)

False.

TPBM got two juicy hard-covered orchid books in the mail today and won't be coming up for air for at least a month...:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2008)

False
TPBM [temporarily] lost their keys and cell phone!


----------



## TADD (Nov 26, 2008)

False, but did step in dog poop twice today....

TPBM is going to spring his son out of daycare early today and go to a warehouse full of moon/ air/ bounce house inflatable climb/ jump/ slide/ roll/ fall activities.....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2008)

False, but leaving a little early to work on train layout and then get to practice! 
TPBM likes peanut butter cookies!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 26, 2008)

Yum, absolutely. Wish I had one now. :drool:

TPBM went to the gym during their lunch hour today.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 28, 2008)

absolutely false!

tpbm is looking forward to turkey salad...


----------



## TADD (Nov 28, 2008)

False.... Apple Pie and Pecan Pie.... Again for lunch....

TPBM is trying to decide if they should work a 1/2 day today and tomorrow or a full day tomorrow ...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2008)

False. Full today and off for the wkend!
TPBM needs a ride to the Parkside fest tomorrow.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 28, 2008)

False, but have good luck and have fun!

TPBM is taking the day off. :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 28, 2008)

true, except for running around the hills

tpbm saw two grey foxes while out and about a few days ago, then a red fox along the road on the way home


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 29, 2008)

false. i've only ever seen two foxes, one at a cemetery where i used to work and one at the back of a parking lot by a movie theatre.

tpbm has seen wild turkeys in the city and not at a bar...


----------



## TADD (Nov 29, 2008)

False... But drinken it many o times.....

TPBM took yesterday off so I must go to work today....


----------



## Heather (Nov 29, 2008)

B- you aren't there anymore? 

False, no work today or tomorrow...well work, but nothing I get paid for! 

We have foxes here and a TON of wild turkeys. They crow at 5am in the trees behind my house. You don' want them. Trust me!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 30, 2008)

ummmm... i ain't sure if there's a question there....

tpbm is gonna see david byrne tonight and is looking forward to it.


----------



## Heather (Nov 30, 2008)

OMG, you're seeing David Byrne? 
DAMN!!! I hate you!

You know, I followed him down the street in Santa Fe once. He's hot. 

TPBM knows about the whole "up the arm" thing.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2008)

False!
TPBM needs to be very carefull about finances after major orchid purchases last week !


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 1, 2008)

true-ish, but it ain't 'cause of no orchid purchase....

tpbm has been doing well with consistently watering his/her plants and they look better!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2008)

True!!!! I have stopped watering them so much, if this is what you are talking about...

TPBM received some damaged plants he/she had ordered...


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 4, 2008)

nope, though was surprised to see an email describing a shipment from hoosiers for orchid club raffle table plants.. had forgotten

tpbm's rent is going to go up $100/month because the apt across the hall was trashed from pets and leaky roof...


----------



## TADD (Dec 4, 2008)

False..... My mortgage will stay the same..... Tax Re-Assessment by the county has been postponed until recession is over.... Yeah bad economy........


TPBM is planning a trip to Marriott ORchids soon....


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 5, 2008)

false but i wish! i can't even imagine how groovy his greenhouse looks....

tpbm forgot to bring a letter he/she has to mail to a kind, generous, patient soul....


----------



## Heather (Dec 5, 2008)

False.

TPBM just woke up...late.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2008)

False, not JUST, but often late! 
Actually I get up in time but I can't leave w/out watering the plants!  
TPBM has 10+ plants in bud, in their apartment!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 5, 2008)

Nope, just three. But I need to go to Paramount this weekend, so maybe I'll have more in bud very soon. 

TPBM is pretty sure their work situation is going to change drastically, and not in a good way, due to the declining oil price :sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 7, 2008)

false... at least, that's what i'm hopin' for....

tpbm is experiencing his/her first snowfall of the year today.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2008)

False, I think we've had 3 now.
TPBM is experiencing their first single digit temperatures of the season.


----------



## TADD (Dec 7, 2008)

Fals but a chillly 40......

TPBM is about to go to their Orchid Society holiday meeting... Not terribly excited either.....


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 7, 2008)

false. that comes tuesday and, so far at least, i feel similarly. i wanted to get a root beer keg from virgils but i couldn't get it in time....

tpbm is a root beer fan.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 7, 2008)

For sure! Yum.

TPBM did some Christmas shopping today.


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 7, 2008)

false. windy and snow predicted, in a land where precipitation of any kind leads to car accidents. Wind and snow and holidays is sure to cause a mess. 

TPBM is thinking hot chocolate would be good today.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 7, 2008)

hadn't thought about it until you mentioned it, but of course you are right! (supposed to be 5˚f tonight with high winds, very cold wind-chill)

tpbm was not planning on buying any orchids at the orchid society Christmas party, but ended up with a trade/variegated neofinetia and a paph niveum in bud from Bloomfield Orchids. (he had a peach-colored besseae in bud for sale but stuck with the niveum)


----------



## Heather (Dec 7, 2008)

False. Did not go to my meeting yesterday, stayed home and worked on show publicity instead. 

TPBM would like to stay home out of the cold tomorrow watching movies with hot chocolate and popcorn instead of heading to a busy day at work.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh my yes, so true. We've had more than 6" of snow today so the drive to work tomorrow is going to suck...

TPBM has a Nintendo DS.


----------



## P-chan (Dec 8, 2008)

False! But my (grown) children do! I'm illiterate when it comes to those!
TPBM Has just received a new orchid purchase in the mail!!


----------



## TADD (Dec 8, 2008)

False.........I wish....

TPBM Is getting ready to send out a few boxes full of orchids.....


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2008)

Nope!
BTW, the check is in the mail.
TPBM hopes the person 2TPAM has heat packs!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2008)

sure!

tpbm has to go out and do laundry now,......


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2008)

False!! I have already done it the day before yesterday...!!! 

TPBM has not checked most of the posts for about 4-5 days because of lots of work...


----------



## Heather (Dec 10, 2008)

True! 

TPBM is happy to see Thanasis checking in... we've been concerned!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2008)

Totally true!!! I have missed you all!!!! 

TPBM is checking to purchase some sphangum!!! (maybe ebay....)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 10, 2008)

Nope, false.

TPBM is planning to cocoon for the weekend as it's going to be damn cold outside.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2008)

False, model train show, movie, PT for big tournament in 2 weeks...
TPBM has to order Neem, Protekt, and [Physan :ninja:] from Kelly's this wkend.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> False, model train show, movie, PT for big tournament in 2 weeks...
> TPBM has to order Neem, Protekt, and [Physan :ninja:] from Kelly's this wkend.



yikes! I have too many supplies as it is, though I would like to try stonewool cubes (but have to box up things to change apt's and need to chuck things as it is...)

tpbm has a disa, a coffee seedling, a pepper plant and several phrags growing together on a windowsill


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2008)

False! My window sills only fit small tolumnia pots and mounts.

TPBM likes Toblerone dark chocolate bars better than milk or white!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 11, 2008)

TRUE! I LOVE dark chocolate anything!
TPBM just found & bought a white Christmas Cactus at Menard's for $6!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 11, 2008)

false. we don't have menards out here, at least, not as far as i know.

tpbm just learned that instead of having to work 12 straight days while everyone else is on xmas break, she/he has to work 18 as they're extending the break...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2008)

False, but I'm sure that work will be so slow, barring fires, that it'll be like time off.
I have a small x-mas cactus that was all white is yours all white or with pink parts!?
TPBM also hope to see photos!


----------



## Heather (Dec 11, 2008)

True. 

TPBM just had a beautiful flower arrangement delivered to her from someone she's starting to really care for.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2008)

False, but good luck. 
I recently met someone but they come from San Diego area [weird coincidence!?] so I'm thinking of just staying 'friends'. 
TPBM wants fried chicken soon!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> .I have a small x-mas cactus that was all white is yours all white or with pink parts!?
> TPBM also hope to see photos!


I dunno yet - It's in tight bud but pure white on the outside! I'll post!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 11, 2008)

fried chicken is always a yes if in front of me, but I don't often go where it is...

tpbm is bored by reality tv


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2008)

False. I love the train wreck that is "Celebrity Rehab"!!!!!
TPBM will start running and exercising this weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 12, 2008)

false, but i should....

tpbm is about to have lunch!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 12, 2008)

oh, twist my arm,....

tpbm likes powder skiing


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 12, 2008)

true and kinda funny.... i was just checking out lift ticket rates today....

tpbm is trying to decide between a malted, a candy bar or some other yummy treat


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2008)

False, but I was craving a milkshake, being lactose intolerant makes that a far off dream.  
Nice lunch BTW! oke: 
TPBM is wondering about all those people w/out power; and wondering also why Utility companies don't logically put wires underground!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> False, but I was craving a milkshake, being lactose intolerant makes that a far off dream.
> Nice lunch BTW! oke:
> TPBM is wondering about all those people w/out power; and wondering also why Utility companies don't logically put wires underground!



hmm, didn't know people were without power. supposed to be very cold tonight so hope they get it back and we don't lose it (supposed to have high winds)

... about the lactose intolerance, I think it'd be worth getting some of those acidophilac (digests lactose) pills so that you could eat ice cream/milkshakes (no dairy would be a killer) 
they have underground wires in south orange nj where my sister lives, maybe the risk of water getting into conduits?


tpbm would like to sight-see more of the country


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2008)

True.
TPBM saw the "In the footsteps of Marco Polo" show and was envious.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 17, 2008)

haven't seen it, but doesn't mean I wouldn't be envious of seeing new things

tpbm had venison steak and eggs for dinner last night


----------



## Heather (Dec 17, 2008)

False. 

TPBM has wires underground but only in their complex. Still lost power for four days! Not a fail safe.


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 17, 2008)

False, although there are probably some sorts of wires down there....

Man, it's way too busy! TPBM is all done with whatever year-end or holiday prep that has to be done, and is kicking back and laughing at the rest of us!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2008)

So untrue.
TPBM is traveling for Xmas to see family.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 18, 2008)

False. They are here.


TPBM is scared of the new credit card rules!!!:sob:


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2008)

false; don't know them, don't use credit cards unless extreme emergency

tpbm watched food channel while donating platelets and thought that french restaurant portions are ridiculously small (and rachel ray has no idea in that $40 is not a 'reasonable value' at an eatery...)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 18, 2008)

Umm, false about watching the food channel part, but true about the part regarding French restaurant portions being small...

TPBM is planning to take some extended time off over Christmas.:clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2008)

true, continuing unplanned vacation from work until end of january

tpbm is color blind


----------



## TADD (Dec 18, 2008)

False, I just dress that way....

TPBM is loving our 60 degree weather....


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2008)

False; it just started snowing! 
TPBM will go to a play or movie this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 19, 2008)

false, like above, it just started snowing and may not stop for a while (though may still try to make stos meeting/christmas dinner if they don't postpone)

tpbm has never purchased an automobile


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 20, 2008)

false. 

tpbm has dug out from the storm last night and is expecting another six inches tomorrow...


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2008)

was true, though it wasn't as bad as they predicted

tpbm thinks it would be fun to do this : http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10357


----------



## Heather (Dec 21, 2008)

True? I think it would be fun, but I think I'd throw up a lot which would not be fun. 

TPBM is watching Hannah Montana...:rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2008)

Heather said:


> True? I think it would be fun, but I think I'd throw up a lot which would not be fun.
> 
> TPBM is watching Hannah Montana...:rollhappy:



:rollhappy: oh, *sigh*.... definitely bad if you were riding with someone just behind you like in the picture!

-false, never have

tpbm now has a relative with a heart valve from a pig in their heart


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 21, 2008)

false. or at least, as far as i know....

tpbm is trying to fight the urge to go get a cinnamon roll.


----------



## Heather (Dec 21, 2008)

False, go get it! It's snowy and cold out, cinnamon roll sounds faboo to me! 

TPBM has work and cleaning to do today but may take a break for popcorn and a movie.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 21, 2008)

true but i don't entirely think i'll get started cleaning. probably gonna watch juno, though...

tpbm just realized and shares with me the fact that today is nine months without a cigarette.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2008)

I guess that's true (is that why someone makes a lot of 'snacks' posts?  )

tpbm knows what a constitutional convention is, and that if two (or three) more states vote to have one the united states as we know it could cease to exist


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 21, 2008)

False!!! I was never interested in those topics!!! 

TPBM has to clean the fresh water tank from the algae and refresh the water!


----------



## Heather (Dec 21, 2008)

False, but I'm happy for Brian on the nine-months! Woohoo! And I really liked Juno. 

TPBM has been doing the same thing for too many hours and just wrote Fidelitity Charitable Gift Fund instead of Fidelity. WHOOPS!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 21, 2008)

False!! LOLOLOL...!!!

TPBM is leaving on Tuesday (perhaps) from where they live now, to spend the holidays with their parents at the village!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> False!!! I was never interested in those topics!!! !



[ that's interesting, Thanasis. your people are struggling to change their country. many are probably not aware of what they specifically want instead of just creating turmoil in hopes that something positive will come of it. if you don't know how past events succeeded or failed you won't ever know how to guide to positive things in the future or steer away from negative things, or to know ahead of time if a particular thing will ultimately end up being futile and avoiding it.

often people scream for 'change', and when they get it, it isn't what they wanted or expected; but by that time there are no longer open avenues for going back. ]

- false, though maybe later to visit different family

tpbm knows what and where corbet's couloir is, and what is best to do in it!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 21, 2008)

Cnycharles, you may be right!!! But institutional issues and politics are very boring and annoying for me...!!!  I mainly aim on ethics and values, so I guess the above topics derive from these... !!! I do not dislike history, but in some points it is uninteresting to me...! That's all...

False...LOL... I had to google it...

TPBM is kind of unhappy that he/she won't be here to receive the new plants he/she purchased...  (at least they will be picked up by a friend...)


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> politics are very boring and annoying for me...!!!


[ we agree!  ]

oh - false
tpbm needs to change some spark plugs soon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 21, 2008)

Nope, false. 

TPBM has been lazing around the house this weekend. And enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 21, 2008)

Nope have to clean the kitchen.

TPBM is expecting a nice paph hybrid to flower!!!

Ramon


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 21, 2008)

True! Well, it will be a while ... but.... I discovered a sheath opening up today!

TPBM thinks we should all just get paid vacation through December. It's such a busy time of year


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2008)

False, withall the people out on holiday it's like a vacation in the office anyway! 
TPBM would like to learn how to snowboard!


----------



## TADD (Dec 22, 2008)

False sorta... Would like to get better at it.....

TPBM is preparing for the outlaw family to arrive for a whole week.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 22, 2008)

FAlse! They are expecting me...

TPBM is angry the plants he/she has ordered have not arrived yet, although they are in the country for 4 days! Post offices!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2008)

false, no plants on the way

tpbm has a radar set and is tracking santa tonight for their kids!


----------



## Heather (Dec 24, 2008)

False. 
My packages arrived where they should have, thank goodness! 


TPBM is enjoying eggnog! Mmmm....


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2008)

yes! I limit myself to one quart, once a year

tpbm really enjoys searching the internet looking for special orchids/plants to buy (it's all in the hunt)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 24, 2008)

Partially true; I spend hours on the internet reading stuff on orchids, but haven't done a lot of buying that way.

TPBM made Tiramisu for dessert for Christmas dinner tomorrow. :drool:


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 24, 2008)

False, LOL...made Tiramisu for a pot luck Christmas dinner with friends last weekend. I even had to search the stores for the appropriate footed bowl to make it in. 

TPBM...will get orchids as a Christmas gift


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 25, 2008)

Still Don't Know And I hope so!

TPBM has a big dinner on Christmas night!


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup, and I'm cooking it! :rollhappy:

TPBM got some great Christmas gifts, but no orchids. :sob:


----------



## TADD (Dec 25, 2008)

True.... But I get to go Paph shopping Monday....

TPBM is enjoying many Bloody Marys.... :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 25, 2008)

false but i'm just about to leave work....

tpbm is enjoy xmas cookies while singing to him/herself kyle's song about a lonely jew on christmas.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2008)

false

tpbm smoked up the apartment pretty badly making pancakes/eggs and sausage today (yes, the smoke detector works! ; ) )


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2008)

False, not cooking for a few days while visiting Mom!
TPBM is having a good holiday!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 26, 2008)

Exactly!!! Had lamb shanks with rice and stir fried green snap beans, Parmesan egg soup and spinach salad and for dessert pumpkin cheese cake. Yum.

TPBM dreads to go to work tomorrow.

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Dec 26, 2008)

False, no work for me until Monday. 

TPBM was happy to spend some quality time with her sweetie yesterday. :smitten:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 26, 2008)

true (and rock on with yer bad self....)

tpbm is starting to find all these headaches i've been getting annoying.


----------



## TADD (Dec 26, 2008)

True, however.... Excedrin Migraine Rocks!

TPBM knows who Heather's sweetie is......


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2008)

True, "Mario itsa me Luigi!!!!!"
oke:
TPBM will not do crazy NYC New Year event!


----------



## Heather (Dec 26, 2008)

Probably true. 

TPBM knows that Eric is full of sh*t.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 27, 2008)

ummmm...... fal... tr...
hey, what's that shiny thing over there?

tpbm keeps thinking he/she keeps typing tbpm instead of tpbm


----------



## Heather (Dec 27, 2008)

False. I'm too in love to spell anything wrong.

TPBM knows how to spell TPBM.


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes! Triple Pickled Black Mushrooms!

TPBM is thinking about a daily project for 2009.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 27, 2008)

false. i ain't that organized....
tpbm is thinkin' about chocolate.


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 27, 2008)

False! 

I'm thinking about lamb shanks and rice! mmmmmmm

TPBM is psyched about a couple of paph buds!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2008)

True.

Put my bet in for 3 weeks! :evil: 


Heather said:


> False. I'm too in love to spell anything wrong.



TPBM is going to give me a hard time about that one.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 27, 2008)

oh, probably not...

the, um tp.. tbbm tppm tpbm (I think) just laughed pretty hard catching up on the last twelve posts or so in this thread!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 29, 2008)

True - it's been an entertaining thread for sure....

TPBM feels guilty because they're spending time on ST instead of going out to buy some RO water to water their orchids.


{_Okay, okay, I'm going_ }


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2008)

False
TPBM is also wondering why people don't just buy their own RO systems; or if they pay water bill then why not collect rain/snow water?


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 30, 2008)

kinda true as i've been considering an ro system for my house

tpbm has an idea as to whether or not it's bad to drink ro long term and if so, what should be added to it to make it drinkable.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 30, 2008)

true-ish
[some online sources state that organic compounds can go through r/o filters so you'd need a carbon filter. others say that too many minerals are removed so that there could be 'leaching' of minerals from the body. also if you have a very high level of solids that need filtering, unless you use a lot of flush water you can still have high levels of solids going through the filter - (online sources)] 

tpbm thinks the price of bagels and indian bread (naan) is starting to get too high and may make some of their own


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2008)

True and no chance! 
TPBM had a hankering for curry also!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 30, 2008)

True but no dice.

TPBM is hungry now!

Ramon


----------



## Sirius (Dec 30, 2008)

True, and Chinese food is on its way. Better get here soon!

TPBM is ready to buy some orchids to spite winter.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh yes totally. But just need to figure out where to put new stuff so they get enough light first...

TPBM is thinking of adding additional lighting to their indoor growing area.


----------



## MoreWater (Dec 30, 2008)

true, it's always true. 

tpbm is going to visit a gh tomorrow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2008)

True -- the one I volunteer at.

TPBM is going to purchase a snowblower tomorrow -- a used one, but one that is much more powerful than the one they currently have.


----------



## cassie (Dec 30, 2008)

False, 

TPBM is waiting on an order of Mexipedilum xerophyticum, and is very excited and has a pot to put it in.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 31, 2008)

false but i've thought about it...

tpbm is just buzzing through things at work so that he/she can get home before the next six to eight inches of snow fall.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2008)

False. 
TPBM is also hoping everyone here has a healthy and happy New Year!


----------



## TADD (Dec 31, 2008)

True!
TPBM is excited they just got an amazing complex paph.... Pics to come....


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 1, 2009)

True!

TPBM is watching the NY New Year Ball to drop!


Ramon


----------



## TutoPeru (Jan 1, 2009)

False

TPBM had way too many champagne glasses on NYE


----------



## Heather (Jan 1, 2009)

False, but may have at least one today. 

TPBM is very excited for things to come in 2009!


----------



## TADD (Jan 1, 2009)

False..... Just kidding....

TPBM is kind of sad their two week vacation is over tomorrow.....


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 1, 2009)

false. i've been workin' since the 20th and finally get a day off on tuesday.

tpbm is super excited to have found Virgil's Red Cherry Cream Soda! (the underlined is a link to a review similar to my thoughts...)


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 1, 2009)

false.... (what on earth is that stuff?), but I also have been working through the holidays. 

tpbm opened the new year with a bloomin' lepanthes!


----------



## Sirius (Jan 1, 2009)

False, I started the new year with a bowl of black eyed peas.

TPBM blames Ki for their rampant addiction to stapeliads.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2009)

nope (I started out with blueberry eggo waffles)

tpbm appreciates sunshine on a very cold day!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 1, 2009)

Absolutely! Blue sky and sunshine on a crisp day makes it feel just a little less cold.

TPBM has got to stop eating so much or they're not going to fit into any of their work clothes on Monday.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 1, 2009)

False...I live on a bachelors diet and didn't get too many desserts for the holidays.

TPBM is feeling pretty optimistic about 2009 after an unsettling end of 2008


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 2, 2009)

Hopefully!

TPBM is exited on a nice paph that is about to open.

Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 2, 2009)

false but i'm hopin' to have some spikes initiated!

tpbm likes coffee and espresso.


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 2, 2009)

PHRAG said:


> False, I started the new year with a bowl of black eyed peas.
> 
> TPBM blames Ki for their rampant addiction to stapeliads.



hey, this one got skipped!

I will take credit for the addiction, but not blame. :evil:

...

True. 

tpbm likes ginger "tea".


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2009)

False
Earl Grey or Camo!
TPBM bought a 'German' cake thingy with dried orange rind bits and dark chocolate outside and is embarassed that they ate half in one sitting too! [WHOOF! Good thing i'm on 200 pushups per day and new training!!!]


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2009)

MoreWater said:


> hey, this one got skipped!


[no, actually I answered it but then added something else after it, sorry for confusion]

(answering nyeric) no, didn't do too much holiday cheer except for the quart of eggnog

tpbm likes the pulp in orange juice and doesn't understand all the 'no pulp' people...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 2, 2009)

Very true, I buy orange juice with extra pulp. mmmmmm.

TPBM is getting a wee bit bored after being off work for two weeks.  Clearly, I need to get a life.


----------



## TADD (Jan 3, 2009)

True in a weird way.....

TPBM is going to repot hundreds of paphs today.


----------



## Heather (Jan 3, 2009)

False. 

TPBM is thinking about weddings. Something she's NEVER done before!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 3, 2009)

false!!!


tpbm is enjoying her/his coffee this morning...


----------



## P-chan (Jan 3, 2009)

False..I hate coffee!

TPBM is thinking of going to the Longwood Garden orchid show this spring.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 4, 2009)

true but i probably won't make it....

tpbm is still sleepy


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 4, 2009)

True!

TPBM has committed to some kind of a one-a-day project for 2009. (I'm doing a photo a day. Flickr madness.)


----------



## Heather (Jan 4, 2009)

True.

TPBM has orchid society work to do today and is procrastinating!


----------



## Heather (Jan 4, 2009)

Ooops, Ki jumped in on me. 

Ki, what's your website address?


----------



## Heather (Jan 4, 2009)

MoreWater said:


> True!
> 
> TPBM has committed to some kind of a one-a-day project for 2009. (I'm doing a photo a day. Flickr madness.)




False.

TPBM thinks it is weird that the meaning of aloe, a plant used to soothe, actually stands for grief.


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 4, 2009)

True. That is wierd. And almost-true, I have gesneriad society newsletter work to do today and am procrastinating. 

New website is in the works but eta is unknown. Currently just posting to flickr.com/ki

TPBM can't make eggs over easy. eeek. Omelettes are so much easier.


----------



## Heather (Jan 4, 2009)

MoreWater said:


> TPBM can't make eggs over easy. eeek. Omelettes are so much easier.



True, but that is because I like them over medium (close to well!)
I actually cannot fry an egg. 

Scrambled, good, soft boiled or hard boiled, good. 

TPBM needs to stop watching romantic movies!


----------



## TADD (Jan 4, 2009)

False.... I have been married too long for that....

TPBM is trying to control portion size and snacking.....


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 4, 2009)

false, no problems with that

tpbm would love to go swimming in a nice, warm ocean and lay on a warm sunny beach right now!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 5, 2009)

true....

tpbm is thinking about candy


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2009)

False no breakfast or lunch today - too busy! 
TPBM was thinking of going to California Paph symposium but will settle for Capital District one!


----------



## Heather (Jan 5, 2009)

False, but I was thinking of going to the CA one. 
TPBM is not going to attend because it is too pricey.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2009)

False, I'm going to one of them.
TPBM hopes Terry Root brings some nice phrags to the Paph Symposium! :rollhappy:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 5, 2009)

True That for sure!


TPBM is just having ramen for lunch.

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2009)

false, venison stew and strawberry jelly sandwiches 

tpbm must soon make a decision about their apartment situation


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 5, 2009)

True! But I've put it off for years so why not another? 

Tpbm is needing new brakes soon.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 5, 2009)

Umm, not that I know of...

TPBM likes jabbing mealies with toothpicks. :evil:


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 6, 2009)

False! Too much work. Just spray with neem oil and see them die!:evil:

TPBM just came back from the gym to start the new years resolution.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2009)

False.
What resolution; to drink a beer after watching people work out!? oke:
TPBM has photos to post but keeps leaving them in wrong place.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 6, 2009)

False. :crazy:

TPBM really really needs to start going to the gym again.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2009)

For sure true, but 8 miles over snow-covered, slippery roads makes it a bit daunting...

TPBM loves watching The Dog Whisperer.


----------



## TADD (Jan 6, 2009)

False.... 
TPBM is excited about the return of LOST.....


----------



## Renegayde (Jan 6, 2009)

True....I had never watched Lost before Sci-Fi channel started airing 4episodes every....now I am really into it although....they took a two week hiatus for the holidays and when they started airing it again last night I think they skipped some episodes

TPBM is sitting at home tonight all snuggled up in something warm and sipping a hot drink of some sort


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2009)

False, shooting fools in the face!
TPBM ordered orchids today!


----------



## Heather (Jan 7, 2009)

On a Wednesday? False. 
...sitting at home, working, drinking something warm and watching the ice rain down. 

TPBM is looking forward to no more re-runs!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2009)

False, it only means a lot of new shows I'll miss, until they rerun them..
TPBM has Heroes Season 1 on DVD and is going to get season 2 and some Battlestar Gallactica season's also!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 7, 2009)

false need to retrieve some stargate sg1 dvds loaned to someone many months ago

tpbm won't be going to the madison orchid show though it sounds interesting and they like cheese!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2009)

True, also not making Mass or Vt shows. 
TPBM will go to NCOS Paph symposium and Longwood Gardens shows!


----------



## TADD (Jan 7, 2009)

False... I wish

TPBM Will be attending the North Carolina Piedmont Orchid Show this weekend.....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 7, 2009)

False, but dang it, I'm jealous of all the orchid shows everyone's getting to attend. I have to wait until late in February for the Orchid Society of Alberta show in Edmonton...

TPBM has roses and passion flower plants living in their garage for the winter.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 8, 2009)

false. got passionflowers in the greenhouse!

tpbm wants candy!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2009)

Nope, today is 'cookie-day' in our office.
TPBM is going to get lunch in a few minutes, Chinese food!


----------



## Heather (Jan 8, 2009)

False, today is soup day in our office. Yummy.

TPBM is extremely distracted today!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2009)

False just busy! 
TPBM may get indian food instead of chinese, hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2009)

false, would take either but likely will have neither

tpbm has never yet won a raffle at an orchid club meeting


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

True, cause i have never been to an orchid meeting...

TPBM is thinking on what orchids to buy next...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2009)

True always true.
TPBM just realized that from trades or incomplete purchases at least 6-7 plants are coming their way!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 8, 2009)

False!!!! Haven't desides yet!!!

TPBM is going to enjoy some a "melomakarono" [it is traditionally made without chocolate coating] and some "karidopita" (sth like nutpie) for desert after dinner!!!! [See picture!!!] 
(I enjoyed some baklava in the afternoon...)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2009)

False, Arghh! :sob: Melomakaronas are my current favorite thing to eat!!!! Unfortunately I'd have to travel to Astoria section to get them! Although I'm not sure I could eat them w/ chocolate.
TPBM is ordering orchids!


----------



## Heather (Jan 9, 2009)

False! 

TPBM just found her fourth grade class picture on facebook! How bizarre!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 9, 2009)

false.

tpbm is looking forward to another snow storm tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

False, balmy here in NYC
TPBM wishes there was an orchid show calendar thread on this forum!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 9, 2009)

kinda true. 

tpbm digs on peanut butter cups


----------



## shakkai (Jan 9, 2009)

True! I love peanut butter cups - but they aren't easy to find here!

tpbm still has christmas decorations to put away this weekend


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

False, still have to send present to parent. 
TPBM will go to a Tapas bar tonight, [no not topless!]. :evil:


----------



## TADD (Jan 9, 2009)

False..... 
TPBM will go be going to a topless bar tonight......


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 9, 2009)

False! To the gym.

TPBM is getting excited to go to an orchid show!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2009)

True
TPBM will have some sea food tonight!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2009)

hmmm, nope only squash and blue cornbread

tpbm quite unexpectedly just found two buds on their paph delenatii


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 9, 2009)

True! I can't tell if there are going to be five or six buds yet though (on three spikes)--there were four on two last year. 

TPBM is also looking forward to a concert they scored tickets to.


----------



## Heather (Jan 9, 2009)

False but what concert? 

TPBM is FREEZING and has been all day!


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 10, 2009)

false - icy out but not quite that cold.

tpbm is wondering how many hours can be wasted on hulu.....


----------



## shakkai (Jan 10, 2009)

True! Its been colder than usual here and takes the house forever to warm up in the morning!

tpbm has ordered more Paphs and is waiting on a break in the weather for them to be shipped!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2009)

False, but i have ordered some (12) plants, though!!!

TPBM is going to have a Lord of the Rings movie night with their friends...!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 10, 2009)

false, but i did watch man on wire which i enjoyed...

tpbm is gonna surprise his/her momma next weekend with a surprise visit for her birthday


----------



## P-chan (Jan 10, 2009)

False! I did that last weekend! Lol!

TPBM has just discovered a new spike!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 10, 2009)

Nope, but it sure isn't for lack of looking for some, LOL. 

TPBM is going to visit an orchid greenhouse today. :drool:


----------



## TADD (Jan 10, 2009)

True, but to work it was.....

TPBM is going to their local orcid society show tomorrow... And a Huge Carolina Panthers game tonight!!!! GO PANTHERS!!!!!


----------



## TADD (Jan 10, 2009)

True.....GO PANTHERS.....

TPBM is already enjoying a very large Margarita..... Made with Hornitas, Grand Gala and Rose's Lime Juice..... MMMMmmmmmmm.....


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 10, 2009)

false, though they taste good I prefer my lime juice in homemade key lime pie!

tpbm is finally going back to work monday (two weeks earlier than predicted)


----------



## tocarmar (Jan 10, 2009)

False, I prefer Vodka !!

tpbm, I work everyday, but took today off!!

Tom


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 11, 2009)

okay.... 
false to charles
false to tocarmar because i'm workin' right now....

tpbm is freaked out by the temps next week which will be sub zero...


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 11, 2009)

funny thread...

false to Likespaphs, I love the cold weather and wish it would be below 0°c more often here in Basel, Switzerland...

TPBM knows me from another forum...


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 11, 2009)

True!

TPBM Love taking pictures.


Ramon


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 11, 2009)

True! But not enough time!

tpbm can't believe the weekend is almost over!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 11, 2009)

weekend? which weekend? did we have weekend? sorry... I had to work saturady an dsunday, due to a stupid Interim Analysis in my project 

TPBM, has already ordered more than 5 plants this year!


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 11, 2009)

False! I should fix that! 

I'm playing hookey today but should be working. ... but then I got out of the office at 1am so.....

tpbm will have a 4 day weekend over Martin Luther King Jr Day and Inauguration Day!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 11, 2009)

true, but inadvertently (i'm suppose to work holidays and didn't realize i was taking mlk day off)

tpbm has his/her orchid society meeting next week.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 11, 2009)

False! Just finished.

TPBM is gearing up to buy more paphs.

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2009)

nope, have to rearrange my grow carts and maybe consolidate probably no more room

tpbm would be happy if ramon (hello!) were to have more of our cold weather over there in switzerland!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 12, 2009)

Heather said:


> False but what concert?



[Dropkick Murphys at the Congress (Chicago).]

Cold with fluffy snow, yes, cold with anything else or nothing at all, no. (Aside from the required dormancy for growing things around here, I no longer see the point of winter.)

TPBM gets a little flustered when they have a particularly long list of things they need/want to do in a short period of time and comes over here to the forum to clear their head for a second--any parvi photo will do it!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2009)

False.
TPBM is ordering orchids for shipment when weather gets better due to recent bad weather related event!


----------



## Heather (Jan 12, 2009)

Cool Robin! Dropkick Murphys are a bit of a legend around here, you know...

Eric, False. 

TPBM spent the weekend trying to figure out what to pack for her trip!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 12, 2009)

False!!! I am not going anywhere... But who know about next weekend!!!

TPBM is thinking of changing their lighting for their plants... More efficient and saving more energy!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2009)

well, i'd like to have more lights but don't need to spend any more money (false)

tpbm has been scouting plant seed catalogs already looking for likely veggies for next spring/summer!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 12, 2009)

True -- and perennials.

TPBM is concerned she won't have any self-control at the upcoming orchid show.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 12, 2009)

True... but I am more worried of loosing control at the 15th European Orchid Congress in Dresden, next September. I was told by my partner that the credit cards would be confiscated in Basel, before going to Germany 

TPBM, owns a Phrag. fischerii...


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> TPBM, owns a Phrag. fischerii...



I own a phrag fischeri tombstone.......

tpbm has lived in more than three countries


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 12, 2009)

True  6 Countries so far... :rollhappy:

TPBM, has already been in Switzerland, and knows where is Basel without googling it.. oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 12, 2009)

Umm, nope, will have to go and google it. 

TPBM uses a spreadsheet to track when to water their orchids.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 12, 2009)

I have not been to Switzerland yet, but a good portion of my family is from Luzern, and I do know where Basel is on a map! 

TPBM ordered a load of mix components this weekend (10% off all supplies at Oak Hill this month).


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2009)

false to both; I have too much potting media and though I tried to use appleworks once to make a sheet of my orchids, it's more spur of the moment when things get watered

tpbm likes making friends on forums


----------



## shakkai (Jan 13, 2009)

True! Though it is difficult to explain to family and friends how someone you may have never met in person can be such a good friend. I have not only lived in more than 3 countries, I have lived on three continents - so I have learned that it is possible and useful to keep in touch with people electronically!

TPBM thinks that building more shelves will be the solution to having more plants than they have space for!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 13, 2009)

True, but I cannot do it for the time being!!!

TPBM is enjoying some sweet made of rose petals!! Yumm, yumm...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2009)

False, I only like fresh rose-water!
TPBM hopes OZ grower brings some nice *phrags* to sell at Paph symposium!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, sure, true! Even though I won't be there...

TPBM had lay-offs at the office they work at today.


----------



## TADD (Jan 13, 2009)

Ooohhh False.... o Sorry to hear it......
TPBM secretly wishes some of their less than productive co-workers got laid off.... I said secretly....... :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2009)

that's true, but then those that are nice and productive have also, so you can't win

tpbm made homemade pizza for dinner and lunch tomorrow


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 13, 2009)

Not this evening, but we do it often:

Preheat your oven to 170 if you've got gas, warm if not. Mix a cup of warm water, 2.5 tsp of yeast (not rapid rise), 2 T of olive oil (or canola) 1 T of salt, and 1 C of all purpose flour till very smooth. Keep adding flour (usually close to 2 more cups) till you have a very elastic, non sticky dough--mixing obviously becomes kneading at some point. Pour a bit of olive/canola oil in a bowl, roll the dough around in it, cover loosely with wax paper and a dish cloth and place in the warm oven to rise for an hour after you turn off the heat--definitely do not keep the oven on! Bring it out after it's done its thing, punch it down in the middle, gather and pat out gently on a large cookie sheet or pizza pan of your choice as your oven is heating to 425 degrees. Smooth your pizza sauce of choice over top, cheese and whatever toppings and herbs you want with a sprinkle of salt and olive oil if you like. Bake for about 15 minutes, sliding it onto the rack directly for the last five minutes or so to make sure it's golden on the bottom. 

TPBM has been to the west side of my beautiful home state of Michigan and knows just how glorious the sandy dunes and beaches are there in the summer.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2009)

as a kid our family slid down some great lakes sand dunes on pieces of cardboard, but I don't know which state it was in (fun though!). was at a church camp in mich. as teen and didn't like hearing about rattlesnakes in tall grass or the huge booming thunderstorms!

tpbm is listening to the wind of a snow squall blow through outside as the temperature is thinking about dropping thirty degrees or so


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 13, 2009)

No, but last night the chinook winds were blowing here like a banshee...it's calmer today.

TPBM is thinking of entering one of their orchid photos in the next orchid show.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, I don't think so! 
TPBM is debating the merits of starting a long distance relationship!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 14, 2009)

not really, I know the pros and cons of long distance relatioships: I have one for more than 2 years... and still happy with it 

TPBM, wishes to finally see a "Phragmipaphium" that proves to be indeed something between Phrag and Paph (even if ugly) and then see the end of this endless discussion whether it is possible or not to cross a horse with a donkey... 

Note: my statement is more on the joke side of life..  for discussions about the horse and the donkey, go to the corresponding thread.. I have already seen there are some ofthem here


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2009)

True, I think a phragmipaphium is not beyond the realm of possiblity. [Plus it would be so cool to have in my collection!!! :wink:]
TPBM would really love a good massage.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 14, 2009)

True! My Neck and back is killing me.

TPBM is preparing for a good weekend trip.

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 14, 2009)

Semi true! I will be absent only on Saturday!

TPBM feels he/she hasn't slept well this week, so far...!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 14, 2009)

True, and I have indeed not slept well at all the whole week... approaching an interim analysis in my project, and there is a lot of work to be done yet... 

TPBM, also grows Bromeliads with his/her 'chids...


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 14, 2009)

True! Only Tillandsias.

TPBM is going to the gym.

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2009)

no need, had lots of walking, lifting and climbing at work today (plus sub freezing temps to keep the metabolism going)

tpbm once thought about raising baby oysters


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 14, 2009)

False, but I raise baby shrimps in my vivarium  
Neocaridina denticulata 'Sakura' and Macrobrachium assamense

TPBM, will go to the 15th European Orchid Congress in Dresden, next September


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 14, 2009)

False.

Tpbm is considering the orchid show in tokyo in feb.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 14, 2009)

I was at one point. The JGP committee approved my art (you get to submit just one piece for preliminary judging), so the painting is going but not me. At some point I will though. 

TPBM is very tired, thus past being terribly productive, and should just go to bed. (Realistically, I will probably soak plants and read for another hour.)


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 15, 2009)

wow!

That's amazing, to have a piece traveling to Tokyo!

True, need to call it a day.... 

The plants are completely suffering this year. 
Tpbm is considering cutting back on plants pretty severely. Reality strikes again.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 15, 2009)

false. i'm actually trying to take better care of the orchids and other house plants the past six months and i have been!

tpbm is cranky about the cold.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2009)

False! No complaints from me this year, so far! The others say they are too cold, but I do not feel like it! Is it me??? (lol)

TPBM is going to Ikea this evening!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

So untrue, I'm not a fan of IKEA.
TBPM is making a list [resolutions] of things to take better care of themself!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 15, 2009)

false but i probably should...


tpbm is thinking about getting bubble tea


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 15, 2009)

False, what is bubble tea? 
Correct, is bubble tea means beer )))

TPBM, is a certified judge at any Orchid Society


----------



## shakkai (Jan 15, 2009)

False, but I am a trainee judge!

TPBM has ordered orchids in the past 24 hours.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

Um, er, guilty! 
TPBM is figuring how to balance orchid budget against real world expenses.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2009)

Always true!!!:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

TPBM is thinking of purchasing some Pleione...


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 15, 2009)

False, I already purchased them...  Pleione limprichtii 5 bulbs... still in the fridge ))

TPBM has been at the Ballet within the last 4 weeks...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

False, although I've decided to start going out to more shows.
TPBM has never had bubble tea either, hmmm maybe tonight!


----------



## TADD (Jan 15, 2009)

False... I have had many many weird things in my mouth, but tapioca pearls.... blah.....

TPBM would rather eat fish eggs than bubblah tea.....


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2009)

false, don't know what bubble tea is but has no problem with fish eggs

tpbm tries to clean up and organize their apartment, but some of the laws of thermodynamics keep interfering


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 16, 2009)

True, and I have two cats who love and keep reinforcing the laws of thermodinamics..

TPBM has a Facebook profile


P.S.- for those (like me) who did not know what Bubble Tea is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_tea


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2009)

True, just getting into facebook a little. 

TPBM is worried about leaving her cat.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 16, 2009)

False, but I wqould in a way if I had one...

TPBM has a very bad toothache that influences both ear and eye of the same side of the head!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2009)

ouch! I hope not......

tpbm is curious as to why someone has a grade-school picture of Heather on their facebook page, and how Heather found it!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2009)

False. 
TPBM has ggogled and contacted their high school sweetheart. :smitten:


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 17, 2009)

false... but a while ago i googled her....


tpbm experienced weather at -14 degrees f yesterday


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 17, 2009)

Heck no, it was 50F here again yesterday; same forecast for today and 61F for tomorrow. It's awesome. 

TPBM is going to a gardening centre today to pick up some trays to hold their orchids.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 17, 2009)

False! I have already did... 

TPBM has gone birdwatching today (Saturday)!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2009)

False, model trains and Board meetings! 
TPBM has no idea what to do about dinner tonight.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2009)

True!!!!!!! 

TPBM has his/her name day to day!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 18, 2009)

False...what's a "name day?"

TPBM is going for a walk later.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2009)

True.....!!!!

TPBM is waiting for a bud to open...

(Name-day is the day when the saint that you carry the name of is celebrated in our relegion/country! Each day is dedicated to a saint and many of them are celebrated [others are more know]) It is like birthday... but for your name......hehe... (more gifts)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2009)

True, and they know it so they're not opening! 
TPBM is looking for a place to crash for paph forum trip!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope, false.

TPBM is melting snow to water their orchids with today.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2009)

True and False: snow melt from my roof falls into my rain barrel which has a horse tank heater in it.

TPBM missed a society meeting last night because of the snow and bad roads.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2009)

False, I don't even know where or when they are! 
TPBM is making omelettes for dinner.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 19, 2009)

False... I haven't desided yet what could I eat for dinner though, so it is a very nice idea...

TPBM was robbed yesterday...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2009)

False, sorry to hear that. 
TPBM would kick anyone they caught robbing someone's ass!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 19, 2009)

i'd like to say true but i dunno....

tpbm is excited to head back home even though it's nice to spend time with his/her folks.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 19, 2009)

doesn't really apply

tpbm heard a crazy story on the radio tonight about a new superweapon using broadband tech to cause sickness and death resembling bird flu... : / ???


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2009)

False.
TPBM believes that Tesla may be time traveler from the future!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 20, 2009)

false, I had 2.5 years of Physics at the University... 

TPBM, disagrees that the main aim of Paph-breeding is to produce ONLY flowers with perfect shape according to AOS Judging Parameters, and think that plants resembling more the natural shape of the wild flowers are also beautiful.


----------



## P-chan (Jan 20, 2009)

True! They're ALL beautiful! 

TPBM can't buy orchids for a while. They have to save up for their daughters' wedding!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2009)

Never, that would be an excuse - orchid arrangements for wedding!
TPBM just watched historic innauguration!


----------



## Heather (Jan 20, 2009)

True

TPBM is happy to finally rid the country of bushes!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh yeah.. this way my neighbors will soon move back to the USA  Nothing personal, but this is an USAmerican couple, which are the two most annoying people I have ever met in my whole life!! the only thing I like of them is that they always say, they would stay in Europe as long as G.W. Bush is on the power..  (P.S.- The only neighbors in my whole life with whom I -as well as everybody else in the same building - have had problems)

TPBM has got a flu and needs to saty at home....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2009)

False.
TPBM tried their first pollenation [plants that is :evil:]last night!


----------



## shakkai (Jan 21, 2009)

False.

TPBM has an orchid society meeting this weekend.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 21, 2009)

False, it is next week  

TPBM, will show some of her/his plants at the next Orchids Show in her/hir region...


----------



## shakkai (Jan 21, 2009)

True - but mostly because I want to accumulate more points for the yearly competition (most points throughout the year wins the cup, so it pays to have something to get some points rather than not show anything.) The question is do I put in the Shun Fa Golden, or the Plemont? 

TPBM also has an order of Paphs coming next week!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2009)

False - phrag and jewel orchids! 


shakkai said:


> The question is do I put in the Shun Fa Golden, or the Plemont?


Put in whatever will survive the trip in good shape. 
TPBM is hoping some promised plants show up for Paph symposium. :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree, for others' sake...

tpbm thinks that it is COLD! outside and would love to have some hot apple pie with vanilla ice cream on top (too bad tpbm doesn't have any apple pie  )


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, no, but only because I had Creme Brulee at lunch today. :drool:

TPBM scored a dozen old AOS "Orchids" magazines as a door prize at their orchid society's meeting this week.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2009)

False, but I wish I had. [Where's the jealous smiley? ]
TPBM will make jello w/ carbonated soda, pears and pineapples this week! :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2009)

False, but I would like to know the recipie!!!

TPBM is sad he/she had his/her mobile stolen and now wants to raise money to purchase a new and better one!!! (At least there is a good side of being stolen...LOL)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2009)

False, but I've lost a bunch and now have to get them off craig's list to avoid outrageous [un-insurable] fee. 
_{when mixing jello, use 1/2 the boiled water and 1/2 soda.}_
TPBM will order more plants today.


----------



## fbrem (Jan 22, 2009)

False, I wish my collection is getting hungry

TPBM is going to a local orchid society meeting this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2009)

next weekend! (snow permitting)

tpbm is debt-free (I wish)!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG, so_NOT_true! The amount of debt from education around here and the hidden and sudden expenses tacked on would make some faint. We've both had many crappy jobs, no monetary help from our parents and are now doing what we're best at despite being 32-year-olds living a dorm lifestyle, so we hold our heads high. 

TPBM has begun their repotting for the season (after all, January doesn't=no growing tips).


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 23, 2009)

Absolutely true... well, half true.. I had to repot some Dendrobia and Sedirea, due to a "little-creeping-I-Do-Not-What" invasion in the medium... The other plants, needed to be repotted will still have to wait for a couple of weeks...

TPBM, is going to visit a Ladyslippers Nursery today or tomorrow...


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 23, 2009)

False, but it would be definately true if I there was one of these around here...

TPBM is saerching for a new mobile to purchase, but the colour he/she desires is sold out almost everywhere...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2009)

False, the prices in stores are too high so I buy used or off eBay and can find most colors available.
TPBM is finding new food allergy/problems!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 23, 2009)

False!!! Do you mean that you experiment on yourself??? LOL


TPBM is going out for Indonesian food with some friends!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2009)

False, never seen an Indonesian restaurant here?!?
No, Stuff I was able to eat now makes me ill! 
TPBM will pay many bills today!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 23, 2009)

True and just did!

TPBM is trying to make room for more orchids!

Ramon


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 23, 2009)

True... I visited an paph nursery today, and came back home with another plant (Paph venustum forma measuresianum) ... and many many many many others in my wish list 

TPBM knows and will tell me how to convince the owner of the nursery to sell me a division of that great Paph. tranlienianum forma alboviride and/or from the Paph Saint Swithin x rothschildianum (surprisingly, a quite compact plant!!), from which he has only one plant of each....:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2009)

True, I usually go w/ "drunken, naked foto or else" pressure!
TPBM ordered more orchids today!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 23, 2009)

NYEric said:


> True, I usually go w/ "drunken, naked foto or else" pressure!
> TPBM ordered more orchids today!!!



LOL I need to invite this guy for a wild drink... but need to think of something different than the "naked" pic, nudism is common and well seen in this part of Europe.. :rollhappy:

as per the game:

False... I brought them home by myself 

TPMB, wishes that the vietnamese paphies become legal in the USA soon...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, for everyone elses sake, sure...but it _is_ legal here...I think. 

TPBM might get to meet another forum member in person soon.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 24, 2009)

False, but I would love to!!!!

TPBM is thinking whether mobile phones from uk are compatible with mobile services in his/her country, so that he/she purchases one from ebay...


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 24, 2009)

false but i need a new phone!

tpbm is ready for a nap


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2009)

alas, it is laundry time... and already down to 8F˚ outside. good thing I brought my liquid laundry detergent in from the car yesterday so it will now pour properly 

tpbm is wondering how to make money using their camera


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 24, 2009)

Nope, though I'm thinking of entering one of my orchid photos in the Edmonton show, and hoping to win a prize. 

TPBM bought a non-slipper orchid today. :evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 25, 2009)

False, it is Sunday and everything is closed...

TPBM is watching the behaviour of his/her fish !!


----------



## TADD (Jan 25, 2009)

False.... Going to work, bnew students tomorrow, must prepare...

TPBM has begun a small painting project for personal enjoyment....


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 25, 2009)

false. 

tpbm knows today is my birthday!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 25, 2009)

True, now I know it  Happy Birthday!

TPBM is delighted watching the new prawns he/she bought today for the tank in his/her vivarium...


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 25, 2009)

False!!! But this would be lovely!!!! 

TPBM is planning for a trip abroad in March...


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 25, 2009)

if there were native orchids flowering around here it would happen (but not until may)

tpbm is enjoying the sun flowing in through their window


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 25, 2009)

False! Drab and cold!

TPBM just ordered some new plants!:clap:

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2009)

False, it's a bit cloudy today but at least well above freezing!

TPBM is not looking forward to returning to the frigid (in more ways than one!) Northeast.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 25, 2009)

kinda true but i'm already here.

tpbm is having pizza


----------



## P-chan (Jan 25, 2009)

Nope! Boston Market turkey! Lol!
TPBM has just ordered a new orchid on-line!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 25, 2009)

False!!!

TPBM is angry that things for his/her card have been delayed and cannot purchase things from the internet!!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 25, 2009)

False, but I'm sorry if it's true for you. ity:

TPBM is sprucing up their resume.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2009)

False and hoping not to have to for the next 10 years until retirement.
TPBM is starting diet to lose 3 Lbs and have 6 pack showing!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 25, 2009)

False! Gained 5 pounds

TPBM has just talked to 3 paph vendors.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2009)

Sunday night!? I don't think so...
TPBM will order some plants tomorrow!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 26, 2009)

False, but it isn't for lack of inclination.

TPBM's husband just told them they'd be happier if they lost ten pounds even though they're active, muscular and with every rib visible.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2009)

False; and if by "they'd" you mean 'she would', I didn't realize that there were still such stupid men around!  
TPBM is looking forward to Paph symposium to pick up OZ plants!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2009)

False.

TPBM should have started writing an essay one week ago, but still hasn't!!! LOL


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 26, 2009)

false. good luck!

tpbm had a Ludisia discolor win first prize in its class at a recent orchid show.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2009)

No such luck!  Enjoy
TPBM wishes it was easier to find ludisia discolor albas because they don't want to divide up theirs.


----------



## Heather (Jan 26, 2009)

False. 
TPBM is planning on looking around for a new orchid society to possibly join and will be asking questions of several forum members.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2009)

False, I'm not moving west oke: 
TPBM hopes TPAM has smile on her face.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2009)

true, if one person is smiling then lots more follow

tpbm found a steam line at work today that had six holes in it! (guess someone forgot to drain it last fall (not me!) and it obviously froze)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2009)

False, but remember that "no good deed goes unpunished!"
TPBM is really starting to get excited about Paph symposium!!! :drool:


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 27, 2009)

False but I am yearning for nicer weather so I can add to my collection.

TPBM can grow all year outside


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 27, 2009)

I wish!!!!! This cold weather I am getting is really cold!!!

TPBM is going to get a nice surprise soon!

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2009)

that would be nice

tpbm owns farmland and grows their own food (not me)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2009)

False; but we used to.
TPBM likes cookies more than cake or pie!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 28, 2009)

True, but I love candy even more than I love cookies. 

TPBM is wishing spring would hurry up and get here.


----------



## shakkai (Jan 28, 2009)

True. And I like unbaked cookie dough even better!

TPBM just noticed some hardy orchids beginning to poke their noses up out of their pots!!  Spring is definitely on its way!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 28, 2009)

False! no signs at all.

TPBM would be able to go to the Sta. Barbara Show.

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2009)

would be nice, but.....

tpbm has sheep or goats and makes their own wool (not me)


----------



## shakkai (Jan 29, 2009)

False. But I do have a horse that lives in our garage (converted to a stable). So I get plenty of 'homemade' fertiliser for the garden!

TPBM recently received a first place at their society's show table!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2009)

False, I don't have time to go to my society's meetings. 
Aren't you in UK? What part?


shakkai said:


> TPBM just noticed some hardy orchids beginning to poke their noses up out of their pots!!  Spring is definitely on its way!


TPBM Needs a back massage.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 29, 2009)

true.....

tpbm wants something sweet to eat


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2009)

True, and since I'm responsible for "Cookie Thursdays" in our office I'm getting it! 
TPBM will go running or exercise tonight.


----------



## shakkai (Jan 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> False, I don't have time to go to my society's meetings.
> Aren't you in UK? What part?



The very South of England, just above Southampton (which is right in the middle along the South Coast). Snowdrops are in flower, leaf buds on trees are starting to swell. Hellebores will be next to open, then some of the early crocus which are also poking their buds up... definitely signs of Spring!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2009)

Somebody dropped the ball...thereby avoiding exercise response! oke: [and didn't post photos to boot!]


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> True, and since I'm responsible for "Cookie Thursdays" in our office I'm getting it!
> TPBM will go running or exercise tonight.



False, but I really should...:sob:

TPBM can see the Rocky Mountains from their office window.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 29, 2009)

False, I would love if I could see at least the Alps from my office windows... or anything different than the main train station... ))))

TPBM have just been told that the newly ordered Paphies will arrive on Saturday


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2009)

False, I'm putting together ridiculous order to pick up at Paph forum in 2 weeks!
TPBM will exercise, then have really bad [fried chicken] dinner to compensate!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2009)

false; had lots of climbing and moving around at work and would love fried chicken but am settling for homemade pizza on naan bread

tpbm recently ate some peanut butter crackers and then noticed the recall... (not me!  )


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 29, 2009)

False! I didn't know about the peanut butter thing.

Tpbm is sad because the biggest paph bud blasted.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 30, 2009)

Semi true, i am sad for the Coelogyne bud which is heading forward to blasting...

TPBM is waiting for another clutch of snail eggs to hatch (the first one seems to be dead...)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2009)

False.
TPBM is looking at gettng Smart-car!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 30, 2009)

false

tpbm just had way too much candy as i did....


----------



## cassie (Jan 30, 2009)

False, too much chinese food!

TPBM, has a fastly growing collection of Paphs. 32 and counting.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 30, 2009)

True, 22 plus 8 more arriving tomorrow, plus 5 more that will be picked in March at the next Orchids show... (and hig risk of buying some more at the orchids show ths week in basel )

TPBM loves Wasabi-coated peanuts!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 30, 2009)

false. never had them but i do enjoy wasabi peas.


tpbm has seen blue man group


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 30, 2009)

True, several times actually. They're awesome.

TPBM hopes to live somewhere with a warmer climate when they retire.


----------



## cassie (Jan 30, 2009)

False and True, I already live in a warm climate, but would love it very much to live in a much warmer climate.

TPBM, needs to sell some of his or her orchids, because they have too many.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 30, 2009)

False...one never can have too many orchids (this coming from someone who has grown their collection to 500+ and still needing to add more...No I am not obsessed...right, LOL

TPBM takes orchids with them on vacation so they get the proper care


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2009)

False, what is a vacation!?  
TPBM is going to the post office soon!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 31, 2009)

false, but i do i have a few things i should mail....

tpbm is ready for spring


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2009)

False, I haven't gone skiing or snowboarding yet! 
TPBM is running late!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 31, 2009)

false, that often happens weekday mornings, but not on saturday usually



NYEric said:


> False.
> TPBM is looking at gettng Smart-car!


 would hate to have a dumb cab bang into my smart car!

tpbm can make wicker seats for chairs


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 1, 2009)

false


tpbm just placed his/her seed order for the spring


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2009)

False, is it that time already!?
TPBM is getting ready for practice this AM.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2009)

Umm, nope. 

TPBM went to a Chinese New Year celebration last night.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2009)

false, though a co-worker just got back from Viet Nam where he had checked out their new year's festivities with his girlfriend

tpbm played basketball this morning and went to an orchid club meeting this afternoon and saw cool orchids on their show table!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2009)

False, paintball practice and laundry! 
TPBM is saving money for lots o' orchids purchase!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

True, I always do that....

TPBM is in a delema of what mobile to purchase...!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 2, 2009)

true! i've been trying to decide for the past six months which phone to get!

tpbm is giving his/her first ever talk to his/her orchid society next week.


----------



## Heather (Feb 2, 2009)

False, not until next week.
And not my first. 
(aren't you MR. President??)

TPBM is hopelessly obsessed with a member of the opposite sex.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2009)

False, but that is good news...

TPBM is hoping that the new growths on his/her Pleione are buds...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2009)

false, any growths on pleiones I've ever purchased by now would be fungi in the compost pile

tpbm made some oatmeal cookies with both semi-sweet and bitter chocolate chips in them! :drool:


----------



## TADD (Feb 4, 2009)

False.... I wish.....

TPBM has a snowday today because of the almost inch of snow on the ground...... Yeah the South!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2009)

False, but don't worry I'm sure its just as bad up here w/ the Dumbos who think 4WD will prevent them from sliding across the black-ice!  
TPBM bought some expensive chocolate last night!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2009)

False :rollhappy::rollhappy: ordinary chocolate suits me good..!!! hahaha

TPBM is wondering how mushroom sweet or mushroom liquer will taste like...!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2009)

No way, but I have experience w/ some psychodelics!!! :crazy:
TPBM is going to balance some bills for sure this month!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 4, 2009)

Nope, I've been good. Savin' my pennies for the Edmonton orchid show in two weeks...

TPBM is thinking that certain crappy looking orchids in their collection are soon going to get the toss to make space for new ones. :evil:


----------



## shakkai (Feb 5, 2009)

Have already done! First time I was able to come home from an orchid society meeting with LESS plants than what I took with me!

TPBM is looking forward to a nice curry for lunch!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2009)

It's sounds like a good plan so OK! 
TPBM wishes there was a good roti stand near work!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 5, 2009)

false (but then again, i don't know what roti is)

tpbm is thinking about candy or ice cream while eating lunch...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2009)

false, can't remember what I was thinking about during lunch though I was eating some chocolate chip oatmeal cookies, and hot dogs draped with some leftover spaghetti squash/sauce 

tpbm is now thinking about how nice it was inside the nice, sunny greenhouses today (and not about what it was like outside)


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2009)

Tru & false ... it is sunny & the GH is wonderful! False ..... the outside is improving - we're starting a _heatwave_ thru the middle of next week!
tpbm wishes they were going to the paph guild!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 7, 2009)

absolutely true!!!


tpbm is waitin' for the coffee to wake him/her up.


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 7, 2009)

False, my diabetic cat took the role of the coffee 6 hours ago, when he came to my bed crying for the insulin (he behaves like a real junky!)

TPBM is really excited because he is been trying to grow Phragmies under his/her "less than optimal conditions" for this genus, and Phrag. wallisii has produce a spike with 5 buds... (crossing finger for them to grow and open without any lost due to bud blasting)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2009)

1/2 true but I don't have a wallisii yet! 
TPBM needs to find a source for their favorite paphs!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2009)

False, but could be true...

TPBM should have almost finished 2 projects for the university and he/she has almost done nothing yet... There is a long day ahead...!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 8, 2009)

false. i am giving a talk about pests today for an orchid society and i am mostly prepared! just need to make up some sealed bug petri dishes to show things off....


tpbm is still sleepy.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2009)

False, but I feel rather bored...!!!

TPBM desperately wants to purchase a phone with a good camera, cause does not have any camera at the momentit and is more convenient!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 8, 2009)

False Have one already.

TPBM got one plant awarded recently!

Ramon


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 8, 2009)

False the judging center is just to far to bother with

TPBM is an AOS judge


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 8, 2009)

True! probationary though.

TPBM just finish eating lunch (chicken).

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 8, 2009)

False; I just got up from a nap. 

TPBM appreciates the way the sun is brightly shining today. And has to go out and do some grocery shopping so they can barbeque tonight.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 9, 2009)

true but the end is false

tpbm feeds fish occasionally.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2009)

True, firstly beacause they eaet as much as I give them, secondly too many nutrients build up in the tank and thirdly I sometimes forget... hehe^^

TPBM is angry that his/her orchids refuse to bloom...!!! LOL


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 9, 2009)

true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tpbm is ready for a nap


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2009)

False!!! Bed time is way ahead...

TPBM is anticipating for a planned trip abroad on mid March...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2009)

nope, though will likely be picking up speaker near albany end of next month

tpbm sometimes reads a lot, other times very little


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 9, 2009)

True though I used to read a lot more before the Internet....

TPBM is looking forward to the plant auction their orchid society is having this month to raise funds. :drool:


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 9, 2009)

False...my OS has their auction in November.

TPBM already is experiencing spring weather


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2009)

True, to be followed closely by more snow! 
TPBM is making travel plans.


----------



## Heather (Feb 10, 2009)

True. 

TPBM has way too much to do today!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 10, 2009)

True; yet I am still procrastinating by checking forums, LOL

TPBM is in love


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 10, 2009)

True.... totally treu... LOL (an independent of the coming Valentine!)

TPBM, is developing a certain kind of aversion to some people he/she works with..


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2009)

Totally true. 
TPBM is up late when they know they should be asleep!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 11, 2009)

Always true!!! I do not know why I always do that...!!! And I always complain that I do not get enough sleep..LOL

TPBM is ordering for a plant species that has not seen live before...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 11, 2009)

on the fence.....

tpbm has watched every episode of the simpsons (not me)


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 11, 2009)

False, I think I never liked this kind of cartoon!!! LOL

TPBM is anticipating for some flowers to develope!!!!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 11, 2009)

Very True!!!!

TPBM is having some chips and cheese.

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 11, 2009)

Nope, I'm munching on pita chips. Mmmm. Now I think I'll grab a glass of red to go with... 

TPBM can play a musical instrument.


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 12, 2009)

not really... 

TPBM woke up this morning to find out that everything outside is covered with snow for the second time this year...


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 12, 2009)

False, but it would be fun if it were true...

TPBM is mad that he/she has not obtained sth with camera yet, to take some pics....!!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 12, 2009)

huh? what's a sth?

tpbm may have decided on what new phone to get...


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 12, 2009)

Sth= something...

TRUE!!! 
I hope I will get it tomorrow!!!!!


TPBM is wondering whether to purchase a Paphio he/she has seen at a nice price!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2009)

not wondering, just not

tpbm is a spelunker


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope, but how interesting if you are....

TPBM gets Monday off :clap:


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 14, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Nope, but how interesting if you are....
> 
> TPBM gets Monday off :clap:



False! Need to work that day!

TPBM just had a wonderful chinese lauriat dinner!


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2009)

false, don't know what that is [not a spelunker]

tpbm has been on a plane ride of more than six hours [not me]


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 14, 2009)

True, very often indeed...

TPBM, is planning to instal a new aquarium in his/her house...


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 14, 2009)

false.

tpbm is not sure to keep the phone she/he just got or if he/she should return it for an iphone


----------



## Clark (Feb 14, 2009)

false, I am waiting for the next model (with video conference).

tpbm cannot wait to go out to dinner tonite for V-day


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 14, 2009)

false... I am cooking tonight  

TPBM, is really considering (ironically said) to go to a therapist for his/her orchids addiction: middle in winter found two nice paphiopedilum species and bought them, then realized it was F*******ing cold outside for the plants, and paid an expensive taxi to bring them home  and then did nothad the guts to tell the true at home and have hidden the plants among the the other in the collection, with the hope nobody will notice them... (not me :noangel: LOL)


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 14, 2009)

false... (but funny....)

tpbm still hasn't had lunch


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

False PB&J and a cherry soda float! 
TPBM has brought orchids home from other countries.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 15, 2009)

In my soul, yes. I think about finding Cypripedium arietium and Calypso bulbosa in Canada often--there are no words. When I'm having a bad day, that is in fact where I go mentally. 

TPBM is watering plants while being entertained by the new King of the Hill, Family Guy etc.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

False! Food Network!


TPBM is just waiting for the guest to arrive for dinner.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2009)

False, too tired for guest or dinner.
TPBM will have steak and eggs for breakfast!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2009)

sounds good but probably wheaties

tpbm recently saw an eagle flying over the highway


----------



## Clark (Feb 16, 2009)

false, but the neighborhood Coopers hawk did!

tpbm wishes their sanderianum was in spike.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2009)

False, no sanderanium but I wish everything else was in spike! 
TPBM found a surpise paph in spike and is now wondering if moving paphs to more light is the answer!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 16, 2009)

semi-true. more light is often the answer....

tpbm likes ginger especially candied/crystallized ginger


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2009)

well, regular powdered in baking and pickled ginger

tpbm is a clown in a traveling circus (or knows one)


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 16, 2009)

well, not really, but many friends think I am a clown traveling in this life...

TPBM loves Oreo cookies (and Oreo Fudge are the coronation of perversion in chocolate!)


----------



## Clark (Feb 16, 2009)

true, but I cannot eat them with out milk, and since I am lactose
intolerant, the euphoria is short lived.
the person above me has a very unique plant collection.

tpbm is laughing out loud


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 17, 2009)

True: but I wasn't until I read your post on Oreo cookies, ROTFLOL. 

*TPBM has the day off and spent it with their orchids*


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2009)

No, that was Sunday.
TPBM is worried about financing buys at next show! 
Clark, Lactaid milk [especially the fatty whole milk one] is a good alternative.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 17, 2009)

False!! Now show at the far future...

TPBM has not entered the forum for 4 days...


----------



## Clark (Feb 17, 2009)

false. I usually read once a day, even before I was a member.
( though the market dropped like a brr-Rock today, I still
have my milk money)

tpbm is not politically motivated


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 17, 2009)

True! 

TPBM has bought new plants again!


Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2009)

nope

tpbm discovered an open seed pod while watering tonight


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 17, 2009)

Umm, nope. oke: Did the person above me???

TPBM is planning to attend an orchid show this weekend come hell or high water.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 18, 2009)

False!!! I cannot find any near me...

TPBM finally managed to purchase a new mobile phone...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2009)

False, I thought mine was broken but it turned out to only be a malfunctioning charger! 
Wow Clark, a Brr-rock! I suppose this started during his presidency and we should expect a quick fix!? 
TBPM is making list of pre-orders for next orchid show!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 18, 2009)

True! Made a preorder for Parkfest as well! 

TPBM snowboards!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2009)

False, last [and only] time it was more like attacked the side of the hill w/ my backside!  
TPBM would like to go on a trip to learn to snowboard!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 18, 2009)

Nope, I tried it about ten years ago, and it hurt everything. Not for me. 

TPBM once won a trip to Australia.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2009)

False.
TPBM doesn't gamble.


----------



## Clark (Feb 19, 2009)

True. 
tpbm loves to torture cold callers


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2009)

I should but I don't answer the phone (Thank God for answering machines)

tpbm made a creamsicle (scoops of vanilla ice cream with orange juice in a glass) after work this afternoon to try and calm their savage sore throat


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 19, 2009)

False, not that I don't understand the proclivity; we especially love getting calls from our undergrad alma mater about making donations--the temptation to offer our routing number is overwhelming, as in, we welcome donations at #... (Six digit student loan debt RULES!)

TPBM also has an SO who wanted to get them a small orchid treat for Valentine's Day, but the vendor of choice is at JGP.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 19, 2009)

(Ah crap, the next person gets a double!)


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2009)

False and sorta false. Although I empathize with Charles and hope his throat is better. And my SO (husband) did buy me an orchid for Valentine's day.

TPBM is preparing for the GLOS show the last day of Feb and the first day of March, hoping the weather is decent.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 19, 2009)

False, but that is a decent show...not to say the plants aren't lovely, but I think my favorite memory of it may be seeing my first Snowy Owl perched alongside the road driving to it from Detroit. 

TPBM will also be trying to hunt down Calypso bulbosa this May--I'm going to get two shots I think: Washington State (we have business in Seattle then, so I've decreed this will also happen) and Tobermory, Ontario.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2009)

I would like to, but don't have a definite site nearby and work will intrude

tpbm just yelled at their photo editing program and as a result their voice hurts much more now


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2009)

False, but I almost do it yesterday (too slow...lol)

TPBM has a neighbour at a lower flor, tha t has 5 dogs and they bark like crazy at any given time (even after midnight....:snore:crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2009)

False, though one neighbor puffs els so much I'm afraid to take a blood test due to 2nd hand fumes! 
TPBM has at least 5 people or vendors who owe them plants!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 20, 2009)

False!!! But there are some that I would like to get some plants from!!! 

TPBM is wondering why do people pretend to be good, anyway!!!! And they prove not to be...???? (I guess that's life...!!!!)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2009)

True, the audacity of deceit always a surprises me because I'm not that way!  
TPBM got a raise! :clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 20, 2009)

false. ain't no raises out this way this year....

tpbm is ready for something sweet


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 20, 2009)

True, and I will have it soon: Oreo Cookies with VERY VERY Cold milk 

TPBM, would love to be out of town during carnival season...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2009)

True, I would love to be out of town any time; but home has its benefits. :wink:
TPBM has to find a date [platonic] for film festival tonight!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2009)

false, though a date would be nice

tpbm has recently been downloading project gutenberg e-books and reading them (edgar rice burroughs)


----------



## Clark (Feb 20, 2009)

false At the moment I have enough to read, but I am a fan of Tarzan.
tpbm Will learn how to post their photo on the redux thread.


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2009)

False, but let me know if I can help, Clark.

TPBM is relocating.


----------



## Clark (Feb 20, 2009)

false Too many ties. ( Thanks Heather )

tpbm Buys their fir bark from Petco to save a buck, 
a.k.a. reptile bedding.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 21, 2009)

false. i prefer coir chunks...

tpbm didn't wanna get out of bed this morning.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

False, I don't like staying in bed, life's too short.
TPBM will treat themselves to sorbet!


----------



## TADD (Feb 22, 2009)

False...treating myself to our brand new IKEA store....

TPBM has tons of work to do.......


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 22, 2009)

semi-true.....

tpbm is hoping some of his/her windowsill plants at home will finally bud up but realizes she/he probably needs to fertilize more...


----------



## Clark (Feb 22, 2009)

true, for the most part. The debate here is underfertilzed or to change the 
potting mix.

tpbm wants to lose 20 lbs. before Memorial Day


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

False, maybe one or two kg, but not necessary!!!

TPBM wants to make the humidity rise in their growing area...!!!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2009)

true, but always the problem that the humidity gets out and bothers apartment living... (in the winter)

tpbm owns a snowmobile or water sled [not me]


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

False, but I would like to use one one day...

TPBM has to fix the light fixture of the fish tank...!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2009)

false, I have extra I'd give you but the shipping would be horrendous

tpbm has eaten so-called things labeled as 'food' that turned out not to be


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 25, 2009)

False, but I have sometimes!!!

TPBM is waiting for more than ten buds to open!!!!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 25, 2009)

No, but I wish I was...good for you if you are...

TPBM feels like they may be coming down with a head cold.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2009)

Kind of true, something [dry night heat probably] is messing w/ my sinuses! 
TPBM has eaten duck or chicken feet!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 26, 2009)

True... I have eaten both of them, and I must admit that as a child I loved them... (the stroy is a bit different now)

TPBM urgently needs holidays...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2009)

True, I'm actually feeling tired! [Doesn't happen often]
TPBM is responsible for 'cookie day' in the office today!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 26, 2009)

false.

tpbm is finding people in general annoying today


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2009)

well, I tune out usually, but all week have been around people who have fit that description exactly  (running conversation about all the stupid and disgusting things everyone else around is doing constantly, and no it wasn't guys saying these things!  )

tpbm likes to eat roasted pumpkin seeds


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes! Yum. Now I need some. :rollhappy:

TPBM can't find a decent picture of themselves to post in the photo thread.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 28, 2009)

:rollhappy: :rollhappy: That's true!
TPBM is going to be a contributor to the fund raising auction! :drool:


----------



## nikv (Feb 28, 2009)

True! And I encourage others to do so, too!

TPBM is excited about an upcoming orchid show that he/she plans to attend.


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 28, 2009)

True, next weekend... and I will most probably get the Paph. helenae Hybrids I am looking for... 

TPBM wishes RO filters were more efficient in the ratio "RO water produced/ Waste water"


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 28, 2009)

sure, why not... i mean, true. waste not want not....


tpbm has a bunch of kids coming in this afternoon and has to think of an educational program fast....


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2009)

False, thank goodness.

TPBM is sorting cookware...way too much of it!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 28, 2009)

False, you can never have too much cookware  you can have cheap unusable cookware (and you need to get rid of it!), but never too much 

TPBM is installing a new Aquarium in his/her appartment/house… 


(P.S.-Pictures of the Aquarium will come when ready to be photographed)


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 28, 2009)

False! Good luck with yours!!!

TPBM has purchased some Lilium bulbs of defferent (flower) colours!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 28, 2009)

True! But they won't be delivered until later this month or early April.

TPBM wishes Spring would hurry up and get here.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 1, 2009)

true. they're calling for 7-13 inches of snow the next few days...

tpbm has tulips and daffs started in the yard!


----------



## Clark (Mar 1, 2009)

false. There is nothing growing yet outside.

tpbm Cleaned all his/her plugtrays and is ordering seeds from 
Thompson and Morgan today.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 1, 2009)

false. i got my seeds from fedco a while ago

tpbm is about to have lunch


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

False, I already had brunch then went to Home Depot. No lime, or limestone, etc but I got a new fan for more airflow. 
TPBM is disappointed that their local home depot has no paphs.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, yes and no. I don't really need _another_ near-by source of paphs... :rollhappy:

TPBM thinks it's a perfect time for a little nap.:snore:


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

True!!!


TPBM Is hungry again!!!


Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 1, 2009)

False!!! I just ate!!!!

TPBM made his/her first pie with cream, today!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

False.
TPBM hasn't had dinner yet and it's almost bed-time!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 1, 2009)

False! Just cooking it.

TPBM needs to study and stop blogging.

Ramon


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 1, 2009)

neither to both

tpbm is going to get only about an inch from the latest storm rolling to the south and east (hee hee!  ) have fun

I do hope, however that no-one has any problems with power outages or limbs through greenhouse roofs or things like that


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 2, 2009)

false. we got somewhere between six and eight and there may be more on the way!

tpbm is eating spicy sausage


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2009)

Yuck, no way!
TPBM is mad that someone took up the protective screening on some native orchids planted in the public garden!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 2, 2009)

dude!!! i am now!

tpbm is going to be joining me at the sensory substitution experiment that i signed up fer through the virtual reality lab.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2009)

Depends; where, when, and for how long? SO probably false.
TPBM gets nauseous when playing 3-d games w/ the full headsets.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 2, 2009)

Um nope, because I've never tried that. 

TPBM just booked a weekend at a spa in April.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2009)

False, no time to relax!
TPBM needs to buy new sunglasses!


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2009)

True, the mix of snow and sun is blinding.

tpbm is planning to vacation in California this year.


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 3, 2009)

false, no plans to spend my short vacation in plane. 
TPBM knows where Tallinn is.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 3, 2009)

True, if you mean Tallinn in Estonia, almost in front of Helsinki... False if you mean a place with the same name somewhere else...

TPBM would love having a looooong massage...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2009)

True, especially after a night of revelry for Fasnacht! oke: 
TPBM needs to join a gym.


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2009)

Big time.

tpbm Didn't know where Tallinn was either.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 3, 2009)

true!

tpbm missed out on the big snow, but caught plenty of the big cold (which is still hanging around) instead


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 4, 2009)

true and false: big snow is normal in winter (see photos below).

tpbm have never jumped out from sauna to snow

BTW, Tallinn - Estonia was correct. the lowest min temperature has been -32,2 degrees C (-26 degrees F)


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 4, 2009)

False... I have jumped out from sauna to snow, and to "frozen" lakes  and that's great :drool:!!! I actually, we do not have that much snow in this part of Switzerland...

TPBM has cats which like the long petals of his/her Phrag. wallisii for breakfast...  (after they had grown to 55 cm they are now just 18 cm)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 4, 2009)

No, though my cat would love to eat any orchids, or plants for that matter, with grassy foliage if she could get at them.

TPBM is on a day off. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2009)

What is 'day off'?
TPBM is running in circles at work because of the beaurocracy and non-intuitive bosses!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 4, 2009)

False!!! Not yet I supose!!! lol

TPBM is going to watch two PhDs tomorrow, one for Greek orchid phytosociology and the other about Greek mosses!!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 5, 2009)

false.....

tpbm is thinkin' about candy again.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, I always do, loooove candy. :smitten:

TPBM has a headache and is slightly crabby because of it.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 5, 2009)

false, thank goodness!

tpbm is excited to fill pots for the spring crops!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2009)

False. I'd hate to think about eating stuff grown around here! 
TPBM is off tonight, no practice, no clubs, just a date w/ the laundry!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2009)

probably should do laundry but also should also finish washing dishes

tpbm likes citrus


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2009)

Definitely true. I want a meyer lemon tree when I get to CA! 

TPBM is having trouble with photobucket.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2009)

False, I have never used it...LOL

TPBM feels hungry in the morning when he/she got full the previous night (dinner), but feels ok when dinner the previous night was light and little!!!! (Isn't it strange??? LOL)


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2009)

No, not strange. I bet it is a metabolism thing. If I eat breakfast I'm always hungry for lunch much earlier than if I don't. 

TPBM is having fun catching up on the forum!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2009)

True!!! I think it is a daily activity, as posts are too many each day!!!

TPBM is thinking of emptying the fish tank (giving the fish to friends) so that to make more room for plants!!!LOL


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 5, 2009)

FALSE!!! No way, I am just staring my fish tank... and counting the days to have it biologically balanced, to bring the fish and shrimps in it 

TPBM has eaten too much beef for dinner and cannot sleep...


----------



## Persephone (Mar 5, 2009)

Wrong, I'm thinking of getting rid of my kitchen. 
TPBM didn't leave any ice cream for anyone else.


----------



## Persephone (Mar 5, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> FALSE!!! No way, I am just staring my fish tank... and counting the days to have it biologically balanced, to bring the fish and shrimps in it
> 
> TPBM has eaten too much beef for dinner and cannot sleep...



It's because of all that ice cream.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2009)

Hahaha!!! False, although I ate some icecream today!!!

TPBM just observed some snail babies in the tank!!!!yay!! (so plan of emptying abandonned...)


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2009)

sort of true, i've seen small snails and not emptying...

tpbm realized that they had ice cream in both freezers and is contemplating a milkshake marathon to lessen the dairy population


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 6, 2009)

i wish!!!!

tpbm is gonna get a cinnamon roll in a few minutes


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2009)

False but that sounds reallllllly good! 

TPBM is amazed we have almost 2000 posts in this thread!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 6, 2009)

True!!! Are we going for a Guiness record??? 

TPBM is going to the cinema tonight...


----------



## Clark (Mar 6, 2009)

false, we rent and view at home.

tpbm hopes his/her Sarracenias made it though this winter and germinates


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 6, 2009)

kinda true. i have some in a house that stayed kinda cool sometimes so i'm hoping it got enough vernalization.


tpbm is eating yummy indian food.


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 6, 2009)

false. I had tex-mex food tonight

tpbm goes to an orchid show tomorrow.


----------



## Clark (Mar 6, 2009)

false March 27th

tpbm plans on starting his/her food garden tomorrow


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2009)

False, Model RR club in Union and then SHort Film screenings!
TPBM will eat a marshmallow scooter pie this weekend!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 6, 2009)

False...DISGUSTING

TPBM is going orchid shopping this weekend


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh man, I am so trying not to. I added nine orchids already in the last few weeks. I may have to convert our other spare bedroom to a grow area. And then get divorced. 

TPBM Indian food for lunch _and_ dinner.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 7, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> I may have to convert our other spare bedroom to a grow area. And then get divorced.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


False... (I think that you mean that TPByou "ate" indian food....)

TPBM is visiting IKEA today...


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 7, 2009)

false.


tpbm just got a bunch of new music yesterday and is excited about it (plus has heard of brightblack morning light)


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 7, 2009)

true


tpbm just downloaded last night's phish show, first in years, from livephish.com and it's rockin'!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2009)

false

tpbm spent nearly 1 + 1/2 hours sitting on the highway on the way back from work yesterday because of an accident (and had three bread + cheese sandwiches)


----------



## nikv (Mar 7, 2009)

False. My commute is fifteen minutes.

TPBM is going to the Pacific Orchid Exposition (POE) in San Francisco today.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 7, 2009)

False...only wish I could, but 3000 miles is too far for a day trip

TPBM is headed to the beach today


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 7, 2009)

False... I headed to the north (colder than here) and already back at home.... with a lot mor eorchids than what I had planned to bring:rollhappy:

TPBM knows how to grow Dendrobium malvicolor (and will tell me that too!)


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> TPBM is headed to the beach today



 for ice fishing? (false)

-oh, will answer the second one as well (false, never heard of it)

tpbm is refraining from buying new orchids because of the need to not spend extra money, but looking on the 'net and checking out catalogs is making it very difficult!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2009)

False, sorry.
TPBM is wondering exactly what's arriving from OZ!


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 8, 2009)

False, everytbody knows it is Dorothy and Toto oke:

TPBM is wondering whether Phrag. fischerii is a small or a large plant (the one in his/her collection is pretty small and currently in spike, but the one shown at the orchids exhibition was largen than Phrag. Jason Fischer)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2009)

False, I know that if it was larger than a Jason Fischer then it was probably a hybrid. 
TPBM is saving up for big orchid show this month.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 8, 2009)

false but i wish i were....


tpbm is, as usual, hoping some of his/her plants spike up soon (which would reward more consistent watering)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 8, 2009)

True for sure.

TPBM woke up to a big dump of snow.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 8, 2009)

false, thankyouverymuch (we did have a thunderstorm last night, though)

tpbm will soon be out riding their trail bike


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 8, 2009)

false. i'm hoping to ride my road bike after work, though...

tpbm is hopin' this [email protected] headache goes away soon


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2009)

False, except for my ex's I've only had 5 in my lifetime.
TPBM needs to stop procrasinating also.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 8, 2009)

True!!!!! It is being rather confusing and annoying most of the times!!!

TPBM does not know what subject to get for their master project!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2009)

false, though I never was good at deciding things like that

tpbm scored three boxes of girl scout cookies this week!


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 13, 2009)

false scored them a few weeks ago :drool:

*TPBM has already gotten their tax refund and has it spent*


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 13, 2009)

Um, true and false. I've spent it already, but I haven't received it yet. 

TPBM knows what wintersowing is and is going to do some this weekend.


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 14, 2009)

true and false (know, but I'm not going to do it. not this weekend, neiter some other).

TPBM has already done all repotting for this spring


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 14, 2009)

true. repotting is like laundry and dishes, there is always more....

tpbm likes sunflower seed bagels


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2009)

False. Never had one but I'm sure I would! 
TPBM will have MacDonald's today.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 14, 2009)

Hmm, probably not, but I _would_ love an egg mcmuffin. :drool:

TPBM is going to look for an aquarium today for their masdevallias.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 14, 2009)

False... I already have an aquarium, but it is only for fish and shrimps 

TPBM is considering whether he/she should order that "dream orchid", which would do very well under his/her conditions, but which is way too expensive, although budget is not an issue, but which is also not available in his/her region, but a vendor could bring it for him/her, but, but, but, but...


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 14, 2009)

false. i'm thinking about candy


tpbm realizes that i misread the previous tpbm to whom i responded before and is giggling because i have almost none of my repotting done....


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 14, 2009)

actually I was reading too quickly through to notice

tpbm grows orchids on trees


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

False.
TPBM just installed another fan to the growing area today!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 15, 2009)

close, just hooked up a pump to circulate water through my main phrag trough a few times a day (and dumped some water of course)

tpbm also dumped and broke off a flower from their paph niveum last night! :sob:


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 15, 2009)

almost.... not from Paph niveum, but from Masdevallia lamprotyria... 

TPBM is trying to decide between ordering a Brachypetalum or a Parvisepalum Hybrid, to enhance the collection...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2009)

False, why not get both!
TPBM is thinking of writing a letter or petition to government rep about CITES and how it's [adversly] affecting US hobby and business growers!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 16, 2009)

false but i agree something needs to be done....

tpbm keeps thinking about placing an order with Nick Tannaci Orchids...


----------



## Clark (Mar 16, 2009)

false, I have flasks from Woodstream on the mind

tpbm wishes he/she took better photos


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow, should I take that personally!? 
TPBM has to buy new sweatpants because an ex stole a pair and the last pair was left in hotel room in DC.


----------



## Clark (Mar 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Wow, should I take that personally!?
> TPBM has to buy new sweatpants because an ex stole a pair and the last pair was left in hotel room in DC.



false on the latter, I thought this thread was a back end way of talking 
about one's self

tpbm hopes to get a phrag(s) during the last wk. of the auction on top of
the flasks to be bought at Longwood Gardens at the end of the month


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2009)

False, I know I'm winning phrags in the auction :evil: but I don't do flasks! 
BTW, yes it is!
TPBM has started preordering for the SEPOS Show at Longwood Gardens.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 16, 2009)

False.

TPBM is going to attend their orchid society's monthly meeting tonight.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2009)

False, I barely have time to do anything before I crash! 
TPBM loves the new Keebler oatmeal chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 17, 2009)

false!!! don't like cookies; don't like choclate chips; sorry, but don't know Keebler.... so - no, no, no!

TPBM feels sometimes that keen interest in orchids is obsession


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 17, 2009)

false... I do not feel it "sometimes"... but always... as my partner says: Chids-Junkie 

TPBM deiced to take the risk of growing a plant he/she likes a lot (actually the second on the list of all times favorite orchids!), but always thought would not me easy to grow under his/her current conditions...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2009)

True, isabelia virginalis 
http://www.picsearch.com/pictures/plants/orchids/orchids gu-le/isabelia.html
but trying to make an attempt at advised culture. 
TPBM had corned beef, cabbage and potatoes for lunch!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2009)

NYEric said:


> True, isabelia virginalis
> http://www.picsearch.com/pictures/plants/orchids/orchids gu-le/isabelia.html
> but trying to make an attempt at advised culture.
> TPBM had corned beef, cabbage and potatoes for lunch!


False for lunch, true for dinner last night.
TPBM is tired from working in their yard all day today on the glorious warm March day!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> false on the latter, I thought this thread was a back end way of talking
> about one's self



[well, a lot of people do that, but also you can come up with interesting questions to find out things about other people. sometimes it's just easier to type in what we did yesterday....]

false, though busy today was not tiring

tpbm repotted and mounted some orchids tonight


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2009)

NYEric said:


> True, isabelia virginalis
> but trying to make an attempt at advised culture.


[good luck! I tried it twice in the past, but they got crispy in more of a hurry than most plants did so probably won't try again. they are just very cool though...]


true

tpbm has realized that there are a good number of dishonest or deceitful people in the world


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2009)

True, but I'm tolerant and not mad at them.
I'm growing [i.e. not killing! ] the isabelia virginalis in an enclosed area w/ water in the bottom. I have my macodes petola and some 'African' violet types in the same manner.
TPBM is hoping people as a whole see greed as not a cool thing.


----------



## Clark (Mar 18, 2009)

false greed and self-interest motovates. ok, while one is throwing
stones at Bud Fox, throw them at me too.

tpbm did not expect to see a problem on the 'Tell me about it' thread
this morning.


----------



## Heather (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok guys, I get to the spam as quickly as I can. It's very difficult to tell who is legit and who is not. 

TPBM is tired of idiot spammers registering at the forum! grrrr!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2009)

True, but luckily, except for ruby slippers spam , I've never seen any. 
TPBM will travel to another country this year.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 18, 2009)

maybe true, always a chance could end up in canada at some time for something or other...

tpbm is happy it's almost spring


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh yes, desperately happy about that. 

TPBM is thinking of joining their orchid society's show committee


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2009)

False, if they have a show I'll do the work instead of delegating. 
TPBM has chocolate animal crackers in their knapsack!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 19, 2009)

Mmmmm, nope, but that's sounds like a good snack.:drool:

TPBM had Lebanese food today for the first time. Also yum.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nope, but that sounds good.

TPBM still has 2 feet of snow in their backyard and can't wait for it to melt!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 19, 2009)

False -- ours is all gone. For now. But we are still waiting for the river's flood water to go down.

TPBM spent some time today dreaming, planning for the possibility of a greenhouse.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 20, 2009)

false. i was actually dreaming of one at home two days ago....


tpbm is enjoying coffee this morning.


----------



## Heather (Mar 20, 2009)

False.

TPBM is waiting for someone else to make it!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 20, 2009)

ummm... make what? coffee? if so, it was true a while ago but i got it already....

tpbm is ready for a cinnamon roll


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 20, 2009)

True. I would love a cinnamon roll right about now!

TPBM is planning for a new HID light setup so that they can expand their collection!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2009)

True but *not* so I can expand the collection for sure!  
TPBM was surprised to wake up to negative humidity, 80 degree temps, and snow blowing outside the window!


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 20, 2009)

false! nothing can be surprising in weather 

TPBM wanted at least once answer to another question that the previous one.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2009)

False, you can respond to any TPBM just not as your first response.
TPBM hopes that translates OK!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 20, 2009)

true... sure. why not....

tpbm likes marshmallows


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2009)

true, versatile form of sugar

tpbm thought his/her Ludisia was getting sunburn, but turned out to be aphid
infestation


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2009)

False, yuck!
TPBM found small colony of scale masquerading as spots on Phal petal!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 20, 2009)

false, don't see any scale at the moment but was surprised to find paph bellatulum infested (but under the leaves where couldn't be seen)  :fight: with mealybugs

tpbm would like to find a way to make a 'picture' of the way the greenhouses full of pansies at work smell so that they could share it online with everyone


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 21, 2009)

true (almost). no pansies and no greenhouse, but would be good to take a "picture" of dendrobium kingianum smell in my bedroom (picture is without me )

and marshmellows...never-never!

tpbm likes fairy-tales


----------



## Heather (Mar 21, 2009)

TRUE! 
Getting ready to watch Enchanted for about the 40th time. 

TPBM is missing her sweetheart.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 21, 2009)

False, my sweetheart is tonight here with me 

TPBM had a looooong heavy spanish food dinner tonight


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 22, 2009)

false


tpbm has been on a cleaning frenzy as the folks are coming tonight and the house should pass inspection.


----------



## Clark (Mar 22, 2009)

1/2 true Sunday we clean, but nobody is dropping by

tpbm thinks imageshack is working like a cow chip today


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 22, 2009)

false. i use photobucket....

tpbm need a cinnamon roll today


----------



## Heather (Mar 22, 2009)

False, too many carbs.

TPBM is thinking about sending her plants away.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 22, 2009)

i'm sorry to hear that,.. do you need my address?  I empathize but false

tpbm waited in line for over an hour to get two barbecued chicken dinners at a nearby fire hall today and they sold out about a dozen people back! had to make some cornbread to go along with it and to celebrate likespaphs' year anniversary!  :drool:
(sorry no candy, but there is ice cream in the freezer)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 22, 2009)

False - but sounds yummy! I'm making Swiss Steak for dinner.

TPBM went to a commercial orchid grower's greenhouse yesterday and only bought fertilizer and not a single orchid.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 22, 2009)

oke: hee hee they must only have had sobralias, huge cymbidiums or things like that for sale!  well, good job with the restraint! (false)

tpbm is putting off the laundry they were supposed to do tonight, but will still do the dishes


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2009)

False, did the bedding today -- still keeping on the flannel sheets!

TPBM just had a favorite treat: dark chocolate.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2009)

False but I bought some entenmans chocolate truffle cake for a friend! :wink:
TPBM will repot some plants, throw out some sickly ones, and pot some sphag-n-bags tonight.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 23, 2009)

False! Although I did repot some Paphs on Saturday!

TPBM has a blooming orchid.


----------



## Clark (Mar 23, 2009)

true, but Pinnochio blooms 2/3rds of the year

tpbm is growing Ramapo tomato this season (available only from Rutgers)


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 23, 2009)

False, I not even know what Ramapo is... (ok, I've just googled it now)

TPBM needs holidays...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 23, 2009)

true everyone does, except the rich people who are on permanent vacation

tpbm has to go back to work tonight to spray..  {


----------



## Clark (Mar 23, 2009)

false, hope the person above me kills some aphids (aka octomoms)

tpbm was wondering if any slippertalkers will be at Longwood on Friday


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 23, 2009)

Ummm, false.

TPBM is itching to buy a three-tier T-8 light stand from Vesey's but has already been advised by significant other that I may need a new home for me and said light stand if I buy it. :sob: :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 24, 2009)

:rollhappy: False!!!

TPBM returned yesterday from a trip to Latvia, which lasted for about a week!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

False, after the breakup of the Soviet Union I don't even know what countries exist ion Europe! 
TPBM is going to look up some geography facts later!


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 24, 2009)

false! at least I know where latvia is  (and been there several times).

tpbm found today some new spikes or blooms today. (hint: my vanda denisioniana opened first blooms)


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 24, 2009)

True, a Noid Maudiae type has a little spike, as well as my Dendrobium Ueang Pheung 

TPBM has recently sent seeds of unregistered crosses for In-Vitro propagation... (and deep in his/her soul is wonderiung whether it was a good idea or not)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2009)

False.
TPBM is going to have loads of new plants next week!


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 24, 2009)

false. it is still too cold to let something send. (forecast is -18 degrees at night) but in one month....

tpbm is waiting for REAL spring: sun, no snow and green leaves.


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2009)

false couldn't wait

tpbm is germinating about 400 flowers and veggies in front of their 
sliding glass door.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 24, 2009)

False, but germinating some 10 Oxalis squamata seeds on the balcony... 

TPBM thinks it is not fair: 68F during the weekend and now close to 40F and snow...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 24, 2009)

false;

tpbm received a box of rocks (lava) yesterday in the mail


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

False, who mails rocks?
TPBM moved plants around and threw out bad stuff to make room for expected purchaces!


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 25, 2009)

true and false. I threw out some old stuff (not plants ) and will rearrange my plants this weekend. then I am ready for new arrivals 

tpbm loves this game (some people seem to be real already)


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 25, 2009)

True... 

TPBM is wondering where (The *ç%"*ç*) he/she read last summer that Dendrobium Ueang Pheung needed a temperate dry winter... and now has a large plant with only one single spike...


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 25, 2009)

false. i do very poorly with dendrobiums...


tpbm skipped lunch today


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 25, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> false. i do very poorly with dendrobiums...


 I don't think I do it better... LOL 

False, lunch is lunch.. 

TPBM can skip dinner without problems...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

False, of course I do when practice runs late and I get home at 1-2 AM! 
TPBM is munching on chocolate animal cookies - again!


----------



## Clark (Mar 25, 2009)

false can't eat cookies w/o milk, can't have milk

tpbm won't eat anything until after his/her exam tonight


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

False. 
TPBM is great fan of Lactaid - lactose free milk!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 25, 2009)

false. i like vanilla flavored almond milk


tpbm likes vanilla a lot (and knows vanilla is an orchid)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2009)

True, well as much as or more than chocolate.
TPBM likes Lemon flavored sweets! :drool:


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 25, 2009)

True... 

TPBM knows that you can also produce an aromatic product with Leptotes, which is similar to vanilla...


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 25, 2009)

hmhh! first have to get my two leptotes to flower 

BTW, can't live without milk products, specially cheese and sour cream

tpbm has to walk at least once his/her dog tonight.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 25, 2009)

False, but I would if I had one!!!!! I also wish I had a Leptotes...

TPBM bought a huge dendrobium (for his / her standards) yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 25, 2009)

false, most dendrobiums don't like me

tpbm is an interior decorator (not me)


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 25, 2009)

FALSE... even though I like the field, I am Biologist and work in the Pharma...

TPBM has a very sensitive sense of smell and recognizes fragrance resemblances to the most weird things in foods and beverages, e.g. polish honey liqueur (Delicious!!!, no need to say this ) leaves at the end a funny taste which resembles the smell of Neotropical Fruit Bats, but without being disgusting


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 26, 2009)

false but my sense of smell has gotten much better since i quit smoking


tpbm had lobster last night


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2009)

False, I am a vegeterian...!!

TPBM made two compulsory purchases last night!!!


----------



## Clark (Mar 26, 2009)

false. tomorrow I'll exhibit compulsive behavior at SEPO show

tpbm has had zero success with buying 'bare-root' orchids and doubts
he/she would buy such again


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

False, I try to learn what they naturally grow in and try to duplicate it. 
Leaf litter!? Oh for Pete's sake! 
TPBM is going downstairs to buy cookies for office 'cookie-day!'


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 26, 2009)

false but i am gonna get somethin' sweet, a soda, maybe candy

tpbm unexpectedly got 7500 seedlings in today


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2009)

False!!!! WOW this is a big amount!!!

TPBM has to do a lot of laundry...!


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 26, 2009)

false! i have enough clean clothes to survive until weekend 

food seems to be very popular topic 
TPBM likes cooking


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2009)

Nope, in fact, when I hit the lottery I'm going to eat out everyday and throw cloths away instead of doing laundry. 
TPBM likes this plan!


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 26, 2009)

True... sounds like a plan  

TPBM also thinks that NYEric must be "Cookie Monster"'s twin brother


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 27, 2009)

false but i met him at the new york show several years ago.


tpbm is gonna have several house guests over the next few weeks, including a puppy!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 27, 2009)

False!!!! 

TPBM is tasting some spicy cookies his girlfriend made a couple of hours ago...


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 27, 2009)

false, but i'd like to 

tpbm is not happy about one hour will be taken away this weekend...again


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 27, 2009)

False, although I didn't quite understand what you meant!!! LOL

TPBM has finally found a subject for the master project!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 27, 2009)

False--- long ago that I finished my Master & PhD...  

TPBM will have Thai food tonight!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2009)

False, well maybe!? 
TPBM just got back from orchid show and has to wait to post photos, lots of photos! :crazy:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 28, 2009)

false

tpbm is still sleepy


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 28, 2009)

False, although I do most of the time!!! hehe...!!!

TPBM is eating chinese food (rise with mushrooms and vegetables) for lunch (made by his girlfriend)... yumm yumm!!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 28, 2009)

False... neither chinese food, nor cooking girlfriend: Ordered Pizza today!

TPBM is enjoying a "nice" rainy afternoon at home...


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 28, 2009)

False!!! It is sunny today!!!!

TPBM will participate at the event of turning off the electricity at 8:30 (local time) today and is hoping that many others will, too...


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 28, 2009)

i'm not sure. i'd like to but i don't know if i'll remember...

tpbm finally had that cinnamon bun and it was super yum!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2009)

false, though I saw pictures of sticky buns in the king arthur flour baker's catalogue this afternoon

tpbm doesn't work a traditional job for a living (or doesn't work period)


----------



## Clark (Mar 28, 2009)

true but it is temporary

tpbm lost internet access since Thursday


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 29, 2009)

False, and I wouldn't want to!!! It is so annoying when this happens!

TPBM has made a set of earrings for his girlfriend as a gift!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 29, 2009)

true but not terribly recently...

tpbm is germinating peas for her/his garden


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 29, 2009)

false...peas germinate so readily in the ground that I never start them beforehand. I did prep the ground for them yesterday though

*TPBM is going hiking today*


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 29, 2009)

False .... 
shoveling 7-8" of wet, heavy snow!

TPBM is doing the same thing!


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2009)

false no snow

tpbm is spraying chamomile tea on his/her non-orchid seedlings this weekend.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 29, 2009)

False, not on my orchids, but I did make some chamomile tea yesterday for my outdoor seedlings that I've started inside: petunias, geraniums, tomatoes, black-eyed susan vines, etc.

TPBM can't believe there was another dump of snow at their home overnight, just like last Sunday. :sob:


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 29, 2009)

false. after heavy snow for several days we got rain today and it would look almost green...if there would be any green under the dirt 

tpbm is happy with no-snow and had a long walk today.


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2009)

true and going for a walk/jog within a hour.

tpbm has let price deter a orchid purchase recently (compot of Pk)


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 29, 2009)

true


tpbm is wondering, as i am wondering, what is the purpose of the chamomile spray.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2009)

True, but I'm not going to try it unless its really good! 
TPBM is off to get some Korean fried chicken strips and post [hopefully, as the system admins aren't in on the weekends!] lots of fotos!


----------



## lipelgas (Mar 29, 2009)

false

camomilla tea is good for stomache. for plants??? I use cinnamon.

tpbm falls to sleep because of this deem clock thing. you seeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeee....


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2009)

well when daylight savings time happened here a few weeks ago I couldn't wake up on time. hard to get up when the alarm is now going off at 4am 

tpbm is off to do laundry quite soon!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 29, 2009)

True - right now! I just heard the washer go off....


TPBM is thinking of potting up a Bletilla striata tuber they purchased this weekend.



_Chamomile tea is purported to have anti-fungal properties. I use it on my outdoor plant seedlings instead of "No-Damp" fungicide_.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 29, 2009)

False still looking for a local supply of Bletilla striata

This person learned something new about chamomile tea today

*TPBM had temps in the mid 60's and sunny on Sat. and was very happy to have a taste of nice weather after a long hard winter*


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2009)

Not yet! 
BTW, Wallmart has blettilla! 
TPBM tossed problem plans and a bunch of Sphag-n-bags so is now looking for another Phrag Mourier Bay! :sob:


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 29, 2009)

False...not looking for that one but sure would like a Fritz Schomburg or 2

*TPMB has discovered that his Walter Schomberg x schlimii is in bud*


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2009)

false, doesn't sound like a species or primary hybrid so....

tpbm recently lost an ebay auction from not paying attention this morning : /


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2009)

False, holding off on eBay for the STF auctoin!!
TPbm should be going to sleep!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 30, 2009)

False!!!! Although I feel kind of sleepy!!! lol

TPBM wants to buy more orchid plants but the budget is not that good at present!!!


----------



## Clark (Mar 30, 2009)

true in a round about way. Just about out of room on first floor of home.
Tried basement, but not happy. Need to upgrade electric panel to heat and
provide circulation in basement.

(I have used chamomile tea on my youngest orchids, rice size,
with desired results)

tpbm has a functional roof garden


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 30, 2009)

False...unless you consider some moss a garden

*TPBM*has been planning on building an orchidarium but hasn't gotten around to it


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 30, 2009)

false. i've been day dreaming about one though....

tpbm still wants to know why someone would spray chamomile tea on plants (or would someone tell me anyways, please)


----------



## Clark (Mar 30, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> false. i've been day dreaming about one though....
> 
> tpbm still wants to know why someone would spray chamomile tea on plants (or would someone tell me anyways, please)


you have a pm


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 30, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> you have a pm




i take it you mean, tpbm has a pm... if so, then true!

tpbm would like to thank Clark for the informative page on chamomile and damping off.


----------



## Clark (Mar 30, 2009)

false, already read it (your welcome)
tpbm is putting down lime on the lawn this week


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2009)

False, the only lime I could find is pelletized. 
TPBM would like to send me some white powder lime.


----------



## Clark (Mar 30, 2009)

true-can do
call me at lunch on Tuesday(tomorrow) to arrange

tpbm wonders, besides Pk, which Phrags receive calcium from oyster shells


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 30, 2009)

I have before...

tpbm didn't like seeing those 'near snow flakes this afternoon


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2009)

False, I haven't seen snow flakes since last week and they weren't here in Greece...

TPBM is ill for about two weeks now...


----------



## Clark (Mar 31, 2009)

Not for two weeks, but today. Must be something going around.

tpbm has been procrastinating about cleaning out
his/her water feature (pond, waterfall, stream, ect.)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2009)

True, I need to re-filter some of my fluvals.
TPBM got rid of a lot of struggling plants. Mucho dinero en la basura!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, lots is a relative term, but I did toss some last week that were struggling when I was doing some repotting. Got room for a few more now. 

TPBM is a runner (not me anymore )


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 31, 2009)

used to be, now I....

tpbm rode their bike along Clinton's Ditch this evening


----------



## Clark (Mar 31, 2009)

false if you consider the Rochester end 'Cllintons Ditch', rode there
thirty years ago. Old horsepath?

tpbm noticed his/her Judith Hindle is already growing


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 31, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> false if you consider the Rochester end 'Cllintons Ditch', rode there
> thirty years ago. Old horsepath?
> 
> tpbm noticed his/her Judith Hindle is already growing



false 
[I guess the whole canal can be called that. There is an improved path along the old canal from rome, ny to oriskany, ny; a jog then the path goes along the new canal from oriskany to utica. In some spots along the trail the canal is full of water and others just brush and swamp]

tpbm is amazed at how fast/large some kovachii hybrids (eric young + longifolium) can grow


----------



## Clark (Mar 31, 2009)

true Pk x Living Fire is growing like a weed. We use the Delaware-Raritan
Canal for jog/bike, Somerset County? Ours is like yours.

tpbm is hoping other slipper talkers are broke by the 4th week of bidding. LOL!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2009)

False, I'm just going to mind-meld people away from my plants! 
TPBM is taking some cyps and spiranthes out for the outdoor garden tonight.


----------



## Clark (Apr 1, 2009)

false, have class tonight

tpbm might want to check out this link for CP, spiranthes, and Century agave

http://www.rarefindnursery.com/index.cfm/action/cdp/level/4.htm


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 1, 2009)

False, although it is a nice site...

TPBM is thinking of buying some more orchid plants, although the budget is low, so spending on other things will decrease for a while...LOL (I think I am addicted)


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2009)

thinking, but avoiding for now

speaking of spiranthes, tpbm knows where I can get spiranthes sinensis in the United States


----------



## Clark (Apr 1, 2009)

false attractive flower,but presently unavailable to me. Also, found a letter
by Eric Muehlbauer stating difficulty in cultivation.
link:http://www.mail-archive.com/[email protected]/msg01304.html
tpbm has yet to identify a orchid in his/her home state


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2009)

False, goodyera pubescens in Plattekille, NY.
TPBM planted cyp seedlings and goodyera pubescens in outdoor garden this AM.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 2, 2009)

false. i planted peas!


tpbm really likes snap peas


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 2, 2009)

True!

TPBM is going to a spa for the weekend. 





NYEric said:


> TPBM planted cyp seedlings and goodyera pubescens in outdoor garden this AM.



Eric oke: do _you_ have an outdoor garden???


----------



## Clark (Apr 2, 2009)

big time
tpbm is not happy about his/her roth., thinks that sanderianum is 
growing faster


----------



## Clark (Apr 2, 2009)

crap, looks like Joanne pushed enter when I wasn't looking.
no spa for me. 
tpbm is not happy about his/her roth., thinks that sanderianum is 
growing faster


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 2, 2009)

ha. false. i think they're both trudging along... (roth likes more light than sand, i think)

tpbm is ready to nap


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 2, 2009)

heh. not only for nap, but sleeeeep.

tpbm has to work this weekend


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 2, 2009)

False... but this will be the first weekend since February in which I do not have to work... 

TPBM knows interesting places to visit in Columbus, Ohio...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2009)

False but I have places of interest! 
http://local.yahoo.com/results?fr=dd-local-more&stx=places+of+interest&csz=Columbus,+OH




Yoyo_Jo said:


> Eric oke: do _you_ have an outdoor garden???


Yes, they're posted in the growing area Megathread! 


TPBM has practice tonight and will spend most of tomorrow at the taxman's!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 2, 2009)

False, tomorrow is going to be really cool!!!

TPBM has an upper respiratory infection (trancheabronchitis) and sinusitis, but he will survive...LOL


----------



## Clark (Apr 2, 2009)

false hope you feel better. When I had sinusitus, I felt better after 2 days
of meds.
tpbm hopes his/her St. Swithin will spike soon, as it did about this time
last year.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 2, 2009)

false, again doesn't sound like a species so not likely to have..

tpbm biked past a field full of peepers this evening


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 3, 2009)

False, I don't have a bike...

TPBM finally managed to raise humidity in their growing area...


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 3, 2009)

false. the rain did it for me....

tpbm just took his/her bike in for service and, dadgumit, it's gonna be more than i thought it'd be... i mean, than he or she thought it would be.


----------



## Clark (Apr 3, 2009)

false last year. our bike shop is inexpensive on repairs (and prompt).

tpbm thought there would be more bids during the first week
of the auction


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2009)

False it's not over and I'm watching for snipers!
TPBM got another yellow besseae hybrid from OZ via Dean 'Paphiness' last night!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 3, 2009)

false, but I'd bet $100 that tpam did! (also a suspected future sniper...) 

tpbm is happy it's friday, but still has to work tomorrow morning


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2009)

False, much to do but I wont be getting paid!
TPBM now knows who to watch for auction danger :ninja:


----------



## Clark (Apr 3, 2009)

false kind of new to site (but my guard has gone up since April 1st).

tpbm almost shot his eye out when they were 7 years old (exactly 
like Christmas Story)


----------



## nikv (Apr 3, 2009)

False. My mother never allowed BB guns or any other kind of gun in the house. "You could shoot your eye out!"

TPBM is wondering just how large this thread is gonna get before we start a new one.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 4, 2009)

false.

tpbm has a hellebore about to bloom for the first time in his/her yard


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2009)

False, well maybe, actually now I have to look up hellebore is! 
TPBM is going to get motivated because this could be the busiest day of the year so far. [Where are all my old W-2's and 1040's, etc???]


----------



## Heather (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmm, Hellebore....Hellebore is one of the four classic poisons. The other three are nightshade, hemlock, and aconite. King Attalus III was one of the greatest poison fanciers in all of history, and he had a particular fondness for hellebore. 

Pliny described a ritual to harvest the roots of the plant. First, a sword was used to draw a circle around the plant. The collector would then pray to the east for permission to dig up the plant. Finally, the collector would look to see if an eagle was flying nearby, if it was, then it presaged the death of the collector within the year. 

In Greek mythology, Melampus, the great seer used this plant as a herb to cure the madness of King Proetus' daughters and other Greek women, who lost their hair and roamed wildly through mountains and desert of Tiryns, thinking themselves to be cows. Melampus and his brother Bias gained a fortune ~two thirds of King Proetus' kingdom~ as a result, becoming the husbands of the princesses. 

The ancient Greeks associated it with demons or possession. All species of this flower are toxic. They were used to create poison tip arrows. Strangely, it is said to provide protection and a vase of hellebore brought into a room will drive away an unpleasant atmosphere and replace it with tranquility. 

TPBM is all about learning the meanings of plants these days.  :smitten:

(PS, today's is Reeds and it means "a musical voice") I seem to have taken on this daily job as of late but that's okay. I'm learning!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 4, 2009)

More than true... not only today, but always sicne many many years (specially, plants used in Ethnobotany)

TPBM has just bought all he/she needs to teach some friends how to make sushi....


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 4, 2009)

False although I love Sushi, I have never tried to make it on my own.

TPBM will be sending me a new phrag to add to my collection?????


----------



## Clark (Apr 4, 2009)

false, I am almost as new to orchids as you are, and I have not 
enjoyed my collection enough to be giving the up for adoption.

tpbm has used peat pots on other gardening projects and thought
they were crap


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 4, 2009)

true but other times i've found them helpful as i don't have to disturb the roots when planting and some plants hate having their roots disturbed....

tpbm is trying to figure what to have for lunch


----------



## nikv (Apr 4, 2009)

True.

TPBM is procrastinating from doing yard work and is instead visiting forums on the internet.


----------



## Clark (Apr 5, 2009)

false. kicked the wazoo out of it yesterday, and plan to do the 
same today.

tpbm recently has had a professor who looked just
like Jennifer Aniston (head to toe).


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2009)

False, or else I'd still be in school!
TPBM ordered plants from the Midwest and is now worrying about bad weather forecasts!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 5, 2009)

false but i'm thinkin' of my folks out there....

tpbm is again thinking about what to have for lunch...


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2009)

False, I'm having pretzels and trying to watch a silly film with my sweetie. 

TPBM wants to unload more furniture! ASAP!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2009)

True; you want some? :evil:
TPBM is going in to work for a couple of hours.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 5, 2009)

False... going to sleep....lol

TPBM is going to enjoy some cold milk with cocoa/chocolate before going to sleep...


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 5, 2009)

well, I might have some with some chocolate zucchini bread... except I forgot to get milk on the way home from the orchid club meeting today

tpbm knows for what specific use '5-A' sphagnum is for


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2009)

False. 
TPBM hopes orchid order from the midwest doesn't ship until the cold has passed, then he/she can order more!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 6, 2009)

false.

tpbm has another stupid headache


----------



## Heather (Apr 6, 2009)

True, and home because of it and other numerous reasons. 

TPBM wants to go back to bed, again, but has work to do.


----------



## Clark (Apr 6, 2009)

1/2 true. have work to do 

tpbm significant other won $1500.00 in the box pool at work this weekend


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 6, 2009)

false but hot dang!


tpbm keeps getting moments of relief and is hoping heather feels better too.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 6, 2009)

False and true, hope you both start feeling better. ity:

TPBM bought waaaay too much candy this weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2009)

False, mmmmmmmm candy! :drool:
TPBM doesn't follow many organized religion customs.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 6, 2009)

Hahaha....True, almost never did...!!!! But I do the main ones....

TPBM needs to renew their debit card so that they can purchase more plants from ebay...lol:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 6, 2009)

false, it's intact, though a bit warm from getting groceries, paying for last plants, paying for gas, paying for club snacks, paying for gas again and then paying for more plants! (ouch)

tpbm also had some minor sinus pressure headaches at work today (though lots of people at work are really sick, so I don't feel so bad)


----------



## Clark (Apr 6, 2009)

did not have headache all day until I looked at the bids

tpbm is checking the money jar in the laundry room


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 7, 2009)

FAlse!!!!!! No point...

TPBM hopes for some allowance from relatives now that Easter arrives... (You all know where it is going to be spent...lol)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2009)

False, we don't celebrate, [well mostly I don't celebrate] religious holidays.
TPBM got Orchids Ltd order waiting at home and will order from 2 other sources later! [ADDICTED!]


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 8, 2009)

nope, but somebody is! 

tpbm is trying some rockwool cubes for some of their phal species and a few others


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 8, 2009)

Nope, I've never even seen them here for sale.

TPBM is going to purchase some phrags from another forum member. :clap: :drool:


----------



## Clark (Apr 8, 2009)

false. I have to bid on them.

tpbm has 3 CPs with bud(s).


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 8, 2009)

false I've never tried CPs

TPBM is about to purchase his/her first kovachii cross


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2009)

False, but always looking for more. 
TPM has a pot of cariverous plants and threw in some baby crickets to try to feed them.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2009)

False....!!!!!

TPBM is going for some orchid trips and try photoshooting the forthcoming week at their village...:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Clark (Apr 9, 2009)

false. not going to tease myself anymore until 4th week of auction

tpbm grows Phyllostachys nigra


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 9, 2009)

false but some bamboos are groovy

tpbm is kinda angry today for some reason


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2009)

Semi true..., not angry but upset for not being able to keep some of my plants happy...!!!!

TPBM is visiting the highest mountain of their country this Saturday!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2009)

false, not sure which one it is but may be on wrong coast

tpbm drives a hybrid fuel car/truck


----------



## Heather (Apr 9, 2009)

False, wish I did though. 

TPBM saw Hepatica, Bloodroot (Sanguinia canadensis?), and some blue non-native thing blooming at the garden today. The Mertensia is coming along and the cyps have raised their heads out of the ground.  

Turtles were out from under last week's still present ice and the mommy duck is back to raise babies the third year in a row.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2009)

False but I'm tempted to go do some watering of native orchids tonight/early AM!
TPBM will cook chicken tonight!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 10, 2009)

may be true. i haven't thought that far yet

tpbm put too much sugar in the coffee this morning


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2009)

False, I think I've sort of given up coffee.

TPBM has some days off from work.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 10, 2009)

False, I'm the only one at work! everyone else is off!
TPBM.
Is itch'in for an orchid show!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 10, 2009)

true but i've got my orchid society meeting next week so hopefully the show table will be rockin'

tpbm is an officer in his/her orchid society


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 10, 2009)

False, not yet.... 

TPBM is trying to clean their desk off but keeps getting distracted.


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2009)

True, very distracted. 

TPBM has no appetite at all!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 10, 2009)

false. i'm starving!!!

tpbm is ready for a nap


----------



## Clark (Apr 10, 2009)

false. Busy today.

tpbm is going to have a few beers when he is done with his roof garden(soon)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 10, 2009)

false. i'm hopin' to take a bike ride but i haven't eaten anything all day so i may not have time or energy....

one aspect of tpbm's job is as a tour guide


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> one aspect of tpbm's job is as a tour guide



... you mean telling people 'where to go'? maybe occasionally have to tell a worker where a certain house is

tpbm doesn't have a laundry room with a cash jar in it


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2009)

True, our laundry room takes prepaid cards! 
TPBM is very busy at work.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2009)

true, busy making dessert for a dinner tomorrow

tpbm has dwarf albino cory catfish that eat and eat but never get bigger


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 11, 2009)

false. clown loaches are growing fairly quickly

tpbm has seen a really big goldfish


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2009)

True, just saw one in Japan. 

TPBM is watching a good film but needs to get to work!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 11, 2009)

technically false. i was watching the office....


tpbm had a big meal and is full


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 11, 2009)

Not exactly so false...!!!

TPBM feels very sleepy!!!


----------



## Clark (Apr 11, 2009)

false. i'm in a different time zone.

tpbm is going to plant their Cyprepedium parviflorum (2) outside
tomorrow.


----------



## nikv (Apr 11, 2009)

False. I don't think I can grow Cypripediums here in California. 

TPBM divided a specimen plant today.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2009)

false

tpbm, noticing that we are on page 222 of this thread, remembers watching 'room 222' a long time ago


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2009)

false (partially because the way i setup st on my computer, we're only on page 111 and mostly because i don't remember room 222)

tpbm doesn't feel like working today


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2009)

True, but I have to get something done! 

TPBM is trying to eat breakfast.


----------



## Clark (Apr 12, 2009)

true but ending up loggin' in to respond to a quote.

tpbm is getting yelled at for being on the computer and not making breakfast


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 12, 2009)

Nope, not today...

TPBM is going out for brunch this morning with their family.


_(I remember Room 222 )_


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 12, 2009)

Nope, dinner...only its pork so I won't be eating.  

tpbm has done some repotting today.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2009)

Not yet, but tonight for sure!
TPBM got orchids and hasn't had time to download and post photos!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2009)

close, I have one or two more in flower I haven't gotten pics of yet

tpbm likes giving away extra flowers/plants from work to people


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2009)

False, I wish I had more plants and less people at work! 
TPBM is procrastinating instead of re-potting and getting the laundry in before Heroes!


----------



## Clark (Apr 13, 2009)

false. did laundry and re-potted longifolium over weekend.

tpbm is using an eight year old laptop, but won't give it up
because the keyboard is like silk.


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 13, 2009)

nope, 2 years old

TPBM has never seen the sunset in northern Minnesota, followed by the northern lights.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 13, 2009)

True... I have never been inMinnesota.

TPBM has had a "crazy" Easter (party all night long, sleeping the whole day, and that during 4 days), therefore cannot sleep well today and is worried he/she will not be able to wake up on time tomorrow for the meeting at work


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2009)

False, but I have been sleeping weird for the past couple of weeks.
Have a friend call you to wake you up!
TPBM is still procrastinating, didn't do the laundry and now will hopefully do a few productive things before going to sleep.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2009)

false, did manage to do laundry after late work, though still have dishes and repotting

tpbm was never very good at pac man


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2009)

True, Missile Command!
TPBM still hasn't played a video game on home system.


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 14, 2009)

true. haven't any 
tpbm can't understand why some nurseries use such a nasty mix as substrat (porolone!)


----------



## Clark (Apr 14, 2009)

true. until I googled it. big business by you. mid-page.
http://www.balticbusinessnews.com/Default2.aspx?ArticleID=5dd3656b-fe26-4912-b5f3-cd0f95dc77a6

tpbm refuses to use the touchpad on laptop, uses wireless mouse instead


----------



## nikv (Apr 14, 2009)

False. My laptop is docked in a docking station, so I have a keyboard and mouse.

TPBM is a fan of _Dancing With The Stars_ and wants Melissa Rycroft to win!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2009)

nope, refuse to watch it. though if she is good looking single I might watch

tpbm is doing taxes (well, when not reading forum)


----------



## nikv (Apr 14, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> nope, refuse to watch it. though if she is good looking single I might watch


She is definitely good looking and she is definitely single. She's the woman who was on _The Bachelor_ only to be dumped on air during the reunion show. The jerk then asked out the runner up. FYI.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2009)

NICK! Concentrate!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 15, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> tpbm is doing taxes (well, when not reading forum)



False - my hubby already did them for me. 

TPBM grows tomatoes and/or other vegetables.


----------



## Clark (Apr 15, 2009)

true when the season was over last year, my wife could not believe
we had to *buy* produce.(this is our 2nd year with edibles)

tpbm wife climbs a ladder to pick produce


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2009)

False, single.
I think it would be cool [and very helpfull] if *everyone* wore T-shirts in the summer that stated: Name, phone #, College info, employment info, and marital status and sexual orientation. 
TPBM is laughing.


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 15, 2009)

true, :rollhappy:

to clark edward, unfortunately there is not a single orchid nursery.  I meant european ones. 

tpbm would prefer living in country house rather than city appartement


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 15, 2009)

True... but so long the country house is not too far away from downtown... LOL

TPBM is getting annoyed by the behaviour of one member of another forum...


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 15, 2009)

true. we have true pain...

tpbm gets always good mood visiting slippertalk


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2009)

more or less, usually a good laugh 

tpbm is in pain after doing their taxes last night (which prevented a last-second snipe on the bids last night  )


----------



## Clark (Apr 16, 2009)

false. my wife is good with a buck.

tpbm learned how to call in toms from an audio tape


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2009)

False, from almost stumbling on them on the woods! 
TPBM would like to go big game hunting [no preds though] w/ a paintball gun.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 16, 2009)

Umm nope, not into that at all...

TPBM has a very long meeting to attend this afternoon. :sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 16, 2009)

false, unless you consider work a meeting.....


tpbm is ready for lunch but not hungry


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2009)

False, I just got treated to Cheese burger deluxe and cookie-day treats for dessert! 
TPBM will repot last of sphag-n-bags tonight.


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2009)

False, and I'll be sending mine to CA tomorrow. 

TPBM is trying not to be all mushy with her honey. And wants a cheeseburger!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 16, 2009)

funny, I felt like having a cheeseburger when I got home from work tonight, but fail to qualify for the other conditions.... 

tpbm knows someone who just received their citizenship!


----------



## Clark (Apr 16, 2009)

false. And good luck to that person!

tpbm is interested in purchasing 15-18 sqft of various sempervivum for a 
future gardening project to be revealed on or about page 310 of this thread.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 16, 2009)

false but I can't wait to see the project complete...

*TPBM just shuffled off to Buffalo and back and is beat but stopped in Rochester for Dinosaur Barbecue....yummmm *


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2009)

False, but I'm definitely planning to go up North when Cyp season starts, if a tour guide offers!
TPBM is worried that the tender of the native garden is talking about moving native orchids!


----------



## Clark (Apr 17, 2009)

true DO NOT DISTURB

TPBM is going to a lavish birthday party for a 13 year old boy tomorrow.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 17, 2009)

False. I will be attending a "surprise" birthday dinner for myself that was supposed to be Tuesday, but I phoned friends (after my fiancee had arranged everything) and told people I wasn't available Tuesday (I actually was not) why not Friday. Totally screwed that one up! 

TPBM is glad its Friday because someone at work got on their nerves all week!


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 18, 2009)

true and false: happy about friday every week (though I like my job), but it's already saturday 

tpbm "borrowed" a child to go to the school party made for parents and called "an orchid to mother".


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 18, 2009)

NYEric said:


> False, but I'm definitely planning to go up North when Cyp season starts, if a tour guide offers!



[may 24th; be there or be square! ]



Ron-NY said:


> TPBM just shuffled off to Buffalo and back and is beat but stopped in Rochester for Dinosaur Barbecue....yummmm


[what??! you went to DB, drove right past my house and didn't even drop any off? :crazy: ]

false

tpbm is uploading some pictures...


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 18, 2009)

false but did it a little while ago....

tpbm finally has some stuff in bud, sheath or spike at home!!! yippee!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 18, 2009)

True!! Double Yippee!! Most excited about two of my phrags that are spiking for me. Can hardly wait. 

TPBM bought some pansies today even though it's forecast to snow in their area next week.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 19, 2009)

false but i wanna. (pansies don't mind the cold too much)

tpbm has plants sprouting in the yard that he/she thought were killed by people and their ladders last year.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2009)

False, but now I'm concerned because I suspect what I ignored, because I thought was planted by others, may actually be expensive Cyp alb. I planted. 


cnycharles said:


> [may 24th; be there or be square! ]


Sounds like a plan I have to check my tournament schedule.
TPBM is going to have a hectic summer between all their activities.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 19, 2009)

possibly true but so far it's fairly false


tpbm is gonna go for a bicycle ride


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2009)

sounds good but too late

tpbm needs to prioritize...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2009)

False, I need to stop procrastinating!  
TPBM will do paperwork tonight.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 20, 2009)

false. it's my friday night!


tpbm is thinking about lunch


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2009)

False I just ate a bag of pretzels and I'm stuffed.
TPBM has a big sweet tooth.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey! How did you know? Ice cream w bananas? Fuzzy Peaches? White chocolate anyone? 

TPBM is nursing an injury.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 20, 2009)

False, I'm okay. 

TPBM received the Habenaria radiata corms that they ordered today. :clap:


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2009)

false. but i checked these out in the last 24 hrs. at spring hill nursery.

tpbm lawnmower started on the first pull yesterday.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2009)

false, no grass growing around here yet

tpbm donated platelets tonight


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope, not possible.
TPBM had no heat last night when the temps plummeted! :viking:


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 21, 2009)

false and keeping windows open at nights to get some sleep

tpbm couldn't resist of buying two more orhcids last weekend


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2009)

True, but that's almost every weekend! 
TPBM needs to exercise more.


----------



## Clark (Apr 21, 2009)

true, but i am not alone

tpbm is thinking about walking down to the Raritan Bay for some 
surf fishing, as the striper season is busting open


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 21, 2009)

long walk, but if you send some up I wouldn't object! 

tpbm has snuck plants across boundaries in rolled up socks (not me)


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 21, 2009)

yes, but that was only to sneak them into the collection past the boundary I call my wife  They say "Love knows no bounds" 

*TPBM* Is presently too financially strapped to add to his/her collection


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 21, 2009)

Ron-NY said:


> yes, but that was only to sneak them into the collection past the boundary I call my wife  They say "Love knows no bounds"



so *that's* why your collection is now at someone else's greenhouse! :rollhappy: 

should be true, but here and there I've still bought a few (though I'm working more hours to make up the difference)

tpbm works in the legal field


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 21, 2009)

False. I work in the veterinary field...with puppies & kittens:smitten:

TPBM has chickens :chick: in their yard (for eggs of course).


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 21, 2009)

No, but I wish I could keep chickens. Someday...

TPBM celebrated their significant other's new job today with a bit of bubbly.


----------



## Clark (Apr 22, 2009)

false. her promo was in December. Congrats!

tpbm auction aside, might not buy orchids 'till Parkfest- due to other
projects around the home


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2009)

False, so untrue..:sob:
TPBM is not worried about auction addiction!


----------



## Clark (Apr 22, 2009)

true there is only a week left

tpbm plans on planting Canna phasion this weekend (I dig them up, afraid of 
winter).


----------



## nikv (Apr 22, 2009)

False. They're still in the ground from last year. No need to dig them up here in California. 

TPBM plans to bid on one of the auction items.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2009)

Of course.
TPBM is tempted to make San Andreas Fault joke about unfortunate west coast residents! :evil:


----------



## nikv (Apr 22, 2009)

False, Eric. I'm a California Optimist. I believe that when the big one hits, everything east of the San Andreas will fall into the Atlantic.

TPBM lives on the east side of the San Andreas Fault.


----------



## Clark (Apr 22, 2009)

true 

tpbm can see the Outerbridge and Verrazano-Narrows Bridge from their window


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 22, 2009)

false, but brother lives almost in the shadow of the bridge that goes from brooklyn to staten island

tpbm would like to say something less than polite about certain people in managing positions but will be nice


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 22, 2009)

Ha! Totally true. It's been one of those days...:viking:

It's snowing heavily where TPBM lives. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2009)

False, windy and part sunny, going up to 80 Saturday! 
TPBM caught a break, and meals for a few day at the Popeye's Chicken $5 Special!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 23, 2009)

false

tpbm is gonna go for a bike ride soon


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 23, 2009)

false, riding down to bingotown to help set up club orchid display and my native orchid exhibit

tpbm's next 1-1/2 months may be messed up because of new schedules at work


----------



## Clark (Apr 23, 2009)

false. (this seems to be tied in with previous management gripe)

tpbm can't wait to start his/her weekend (Sat. afternoon for me)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 23, 2009)

true but today is my monday....

tpbm is sleepy


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 23, 2009)

true... went to bed at 2.30 am and woke up at 6.30 am to chair a meeting at 7:00 am... 

TPBM is planning to go to an Orchids Show at a Botanical Garden next sunday and is curious to know if they really have "1000 rarities from all over the world" in the show and for sale...


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

FAlse wish I could!!!!!

TPBM has just enter theforum after vacation this afternoon and found about 2600 posts that need to be viewed...!!!lol


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 23, 2009)

false, only check a few things

tpbm will soon post a 'for sale' ad in slippertalk of interesting things from a vendor at an orchid show that starts tomorrow


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 24, 2009)

false but i just saw them and wish i was made of money....

tpbm wishes the name of Paph victoria-reginae actually was Paph chamberlainianum


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmm, I thought it was! Does that make it true for me?

TPBM is so happy we are experiencing weather a bit above normal, after a winter and spring that have been below.


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2009)

true this winter colder than last two

tpbm germinated Drosera again (looks like drosera rotundifolia)


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2009)

never tried it

tpbm had a black cow after work (not bovine-related except for the dessert item)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 25, 2009)

false

tpbm wants, heck, needs coffee


----------



## Heather (Apr 25, 2009)

False.

TPBM has pretty much given up coffee. 
But, surprised that yoplait key lime pie yogurt is actually pretty good.


----------



## nikv (Apr 25, 2009)

False on the coffee part and true on the Key Lime yogurt part.

TPBM has flowering plants that he/she needs to photograph and post about here at SlipperTalk.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 25, 2009)

true!!!!

tpbm just finished watering for the day....


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 25, 2009)

true and my feet are still soaked

(which leads to...)

tpbm needs new work boots


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 25, 2009)

Possibly. I don't have any, but I don't think I'd wear them if I did. Flip flops are entirely appropriate for hauling scrap metal to the dump, right? 

TPBM forgot to fill the propane tank for the party later on.


----------



## Clark (Apr 25, 2009)

false. tank filled, no party

tpbm is sweating their wazoo off doing yard work in 88 degree sun.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 25, 2009)

No, but I would give anything to be doing that. :rollhappy: It's only 4 C here right now (39 F) and we had snow flurries earlier. 

TPBM is going to repot some new orchids they bought this week.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2009)

somewhat; old ones sitting in the kitchen that still need doing

tpbm rebuilds old clocks/pocketwatches


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2009)

False I did that as a kid. SKYLAR! :evil:
TPBM ordered orchids from California today.


----------



## Clark (Apr 26, 2009)

false. trying to satisfy my other gardening addictions at the moment

tpbm has redneck and will use sunscreen today


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 26, 2009)

FAlse, but I usually do during summer...

TPBM wants to find and purchase orchid genera that are relatively small/medium sized and easy to grow and bloom... lol


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 26, 2009)

True! 

TPBM is potting up Dahlias and other tubers and bulbs and is wondering where the heck they're going to put them all until it's warm enough for them to go outside.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 26, 2009)

false but good luck

tpbm while driving down the road with hot air blowing in window, saw snow still hiding in a deep gully!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 27, 2009)

Humm, I hope still no snow. 

TPBM called in "sick" today because they had other plans.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2009)

False.
TPBM is trying to combine orchid open house w/ sporting event and family visit into one trip!


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2009)

False.

TPBM heard it will be 90° tomorrow! In MASS!


----------



## Clark (Apr 27, 2009)

true very aware of recent temps. TOO HOT-TOO SOON

tpbm is taking bids for an electrical upgrade that is long overdue


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2009)

False!!!!

TPBM is confused of what orchid plants to purchase!!! too many genera and species...lol


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 27, 2009)

I guess always a little true (smile)

tpbm went to Bob's Barbecue yesterday! :drool:


----------



## Clark (Apr 28, 2009)

false there is no good barbeque by me, and if someone says there is,
they live under a rock.

tpbm is having pork tonite (no bull)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 28, 2009)

False. I don't eat pork. 

TPBM is planning a trip.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 28, 2009)

Hehe... true!!!! One might be on Friday and there is another one next week...

TPBM thinks the wheather has gone really crazy nowadays...!! One day hot (more than 20oC) and the next day a bit cold (near 10oC)...lol


----------



## Heather (Apr 28, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> TPBM thinks the wheather has gone really crazy nowadays...!! One day hot (more than 20oC) and the next day a bit cold (near 10oC)...lol



True! We have the same thing going on here - 90 today, 60 tomorrow. 

TPBM is trying to relax after a frenzied drive home.


----------



## Clark (Apr 28, 2009)

false. getting frenzied writing a reseach paper on pierre de fermat

tpbm live near an estuary and knows the mosquitos have been breeding
like crazy the last four days or so


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2009)

False, but I know I will have mosquito problem again this year unless I install screens! 
TPBM needs a vacation from sports to heal injuries.


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 28, 2009)

false! need some sport to survive my everyday living 

tpbm just received the first big delivery this spring.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2009)

false

tpbm will have their next day off next wednesday


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 28, 2009)

False, but I do like to take Wednesdays off in the summer sometimes to garden and go to greenhouses - way less crowded than on the weekends at the greenhouses.

TPBM is going to show some of their orchids to a community gardening club next week.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2009)

Hopefully, that is if you mean in the garden. 
TPBM is planning trip to see native orchids in May.


----------



## Clark (Apr 29, 2009)

false. natives are very cool

tpbm would very much like to have a cage match with some telemarketeers


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 29, 2009)

false, have answering machine and am on 'do not call' list

tpbm likes the forsythia and pear blossoms that are out now


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 29, 2009)

False. I find forsythia kinda ugly, and I don't know that the fruit trees are in blossom here yet. 

TPBM is watching a show they recorded earlier.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 30, 2009)

False, I have neither TV nor video recorder...

TPBM is ready to start enjoying a loooong weekend (today and tomorrow are holidays here!)


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 30, 2009)

Semi true, cause only tomorrow is holiday as in most part of the world!!! Today is a day off, too, but I have to do something for university...

TPBM is very happy he/she added two new species in their collection today!


----------



## Clark (Apr 30, 2009)

not happy, taking finals till saturday afternoon

tpbm will be consuming lots of coffee and diet pepsi soon


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 30, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> ...taking finals till saturday afternoon



Good luck...


False!!! I drink neither of them!!! Maybe coffee three times a year but generally no!!!

TPBM is going to the local plants exhibition today afternoon!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2009)

False, but I did get 2 new species!
TPBM has a new orchid project to begin [hint-tiered shelving :wink:]


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> False, but I did get 2 new species!



:rollhappy::rollhappy:


False for now...!

TPBM is wondering how to spent their day tomorrow that is a holiday...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha,false, no holiday here what holiday is it where you are? 
TPBM is wondering why their calendar has Labor Day (Mexico).


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 30, 2009)

well, it is the International Workers' Day, which funnily has its origins on some riots in Chicago by the end of the 1800s... A commemoration of the guys killed by the Chicago Police... 

back to the game..

False, why should I wonder that?
TPBM is tense because of the swine flu... (Pandemia Alert on Phase 5)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 30, 2009)

mostly false. if i get it, i'm hoping i'll be in the 98% that survive, though....

tpbm doesn't like to get sick


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2009)

very true

tpbm thinks it's silly that the pork union is having a fit because pork sales are down because silly people think they'll get swing flu from eating pig, so the union now wants the news to call the disease by it's latin name (or something equally daffy)


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 30, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> well, it is the International Workers' Day, which funnily has its origins on some riots in Chicago by the end of the 1800s... A commemoration of the guys killed by the Chicago Police...



Thanks Ramon...!!! Additionally in my country people usually go out to country sites to spend their day... making flower wreaths (?) and having fun.. it is like the official day of spring...lol... it is a great opportunity to find orchids in their habitat, too


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 30, 2009)

true...it actually called *influenza A*. With the economy hurting already, I don't blame the pork industry from worrying.A couple of countries already have banned pork products from US and Mexico. Now back to cooking the bacon.

As of today there are 12 suspected cases in the region of NY that I live in.

This all originated with the Spanish Flu in 1918-1919. When one looks at the stats from that pandemic, one needs to worry. 500,000 dead in US, 20-50 million worldwide. Sufferers often succumbed to total respiration failure within hours. 

The Asian flu in the 1950's killed 2-4 million people. Then 1968 Hong Kong flu killed 1 million. The 1976 Swine Flu killed 1 and the vaccine created for it killed 30. All of these were influenza A mutations. 

*TPBM*worries on how fast influenza A mutates and how deadly it can be at times.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 30, 2009)

False!!! Everything happens for a reason and I guess that if we were viruses we would be very happy...lol

TPBM is physically tired and needs some rest!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 30, 2009)

** I have just been instructed by the news broadcaster individual that it is now the flu formerly known as swine currently known as H1N1 ***

True. My fiancee is away and while there is no snoring its also hard to sleep by myself. Plus, I've put in far to many 12 hour days this week. 

TPBM is learning a new language.


----------



## biothanasis (May 1, 2009)

FAlse, but I would love to!!!!!!

TPBM has got a Stephanotis for a gift, full of buds that are about to open...


----------



## Clark (May 1, 2009)

false.

tpbm has an epidendrum that despises its owner.


----------



## likespaphs (May 1, 2009)

false. but i did have one. as it hated me, it promptly died


tpbm is thinkin' about breakfast


----------



## Heather (May 1, 2009)

False, already ate it.

re: the flu, my local (now closed) army base is where 1918 flu originated.
Happy May Day Everyone!!

Back to the program...
TPBM has GOT to finish her filing clean up today.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 1, 2009)

Well, I should, but I probably won't. 

TPBM is looking forward to doing some gardening activities this weekend. The sun is shining and the snow is mostly gone. Hooray!! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (May 1, 2009)

FAlse, I have no garden...

TPBM wishes he/she had a garden, even a small one...


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

False, I have a garden, and how! 
TPBM planted cyps from Spangle Creek ouside but read the instructions for cyp kentuckiense and will pot them up indoors.


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2009)

sounds like fun but false

tpbm left a few potatoes in the bag too long and is now thinking about planting the shrubby spuds in a pot and see what happens


----------



## biothanasis (May 1, 2009)

Hahahaha!!! I always thought of doing this cause there is always a couple of potatoes forgotten in the bag...!! So semi true, cause this time I ate all of them!!!! lol

TPBM hopes tomorrow won't be a rainy day as it was today!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 1, 2009)

True. My garden is calling me & the weeds are bigger than the plants. Oh my! 

TPBM will be attending a wedding tomorrow.


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2009)

false work all day

tpbm has parents from two different continents


----------



## likespaphs (May 2, 2009)

false...

tpbm just had a chocolate almond croissant and it was yummy


----------



## cnycharles (May 2, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> ....chocolate almond croissant



* - !

false

tpbm stopped to pick greens after stopping by a chicken barbecue after getting out of work this afternoon (mmm, strawberry rhubarb pie for dessert, these country firemen really know how to put on a dinner!)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 2, 2009)

False, but mmmmmm, that all sounds very yummy. 

TPBM is seriously thinking about attending the Slipper Symposium in Florida this year.


----------



## Clark (May 3, 2009)

false. but i made WOC.
tpbm should hold off on typing till he/she is done with coffee


----------



## biothanasis (May 3, 2009)

False...lol...did u spilt it???

TPBM wants some cold milk with cocoa for a drink...!


----------



## likespaphs (May 3, 2009)

semi true as i always like chocolate milk...

tpbm prefers almond milk to cow milk


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2009)

False.
TPBM is going into office to do some work [and photoposting] later today.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 3, 2009)

False. Installing Sump Pump...far more glamorous. 

TPBM has a headache because of the weather.


----------



## likespaphs (May 3, 2009)

false, thank goodness. but i've recently discovered the joy of excedrin migraine

tpbm hopes that i just killed lots of thrips, aphids and maybe even some mealies with the spray of avid and azatin i just did.


----------



## Clark (May 3, 2009)

true *kill them all*
tpbm just woke up from a nap, and never met a mealy or aphid he liked


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 3, 2009)

False. I think Mealy bugs are cute...ok I still kill them. And I was out in the garden. 

TPBM has their favourite plant in bloom at the moment.


----------



## cnycharles (May 3, 2009)

congratulations, but false

tpbm attended their more local orchid society auction, where their only purchase was a two-foot tall dendrobium (and tpbm is a noted dendrobium killer) for someone else


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2009)

False.
TPBM has bad ankle and should see a doctor; but macho rule #8 prevents this.


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2009)

ankles are good- false 

when *tpbm* arrived home today, they found Paul Eugene Conroy on
the front porch.


----------



## nikv (May 4, 2009)

False. Paul Eugene Conroy is in my greenhouse.

TPBM has been having computer problems lately


----------



## Kavanaru (May 4, 2009)

True, but only with my computer at work  (and IT support has not been able to solve the issue yet!)

TPBM, is getting annoying with too much pollen in the air...


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2009)

True... I am allergic!!! lol

TPBM founds it very annoying to get outbid...


----------



## likespaphs (May 4, 2009)

true!!!

tpbm may be spending more on work boots than he/she has ever spent on boots before but, from what he/she has read, the boots will be well worth it


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2009)

False, bought shoes and [Dolomite urban treking] boots but my job is supposed to provide work boots. 
TPBM has driven a porsche.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 4, 2009)

True (actually, more than one): Cayenne (My professor's), Boxster (mine - not anymore) & 911 (test drive, before deciding me for Boxster)

TPBM, is (after 3 years) still wondering what to do in order to bloom a "*%ç*#§*" Brassia Hybrid


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2009)

false, don't know if I've owned one though there is an odont sort of hybrid I won from the raffle table but it flowers without a problem

tpbm likes seeing the leaves coming out on the trees now


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 4, 2009)

Very true! Spring is here! Yay!!

TPBM is sad that some critter dined on the bark of their roses while the roses were buried under the snow over the winter. :sob:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 5, 2009)

Partially false...not roses, but some of my trees and other shrubs (LIKE MY FREAKING JAPANESE MAPLE UNDER THE BURLAP!) 

TPBM has birds nesting out their window and is smitten with them.


----------



## NYEric (May 5, 2009)

False, If that happened I'd be thinking fresh eggs and a fowl barbeque! 
TPBM is going to start a new thread.


----------



## cnycharles (May 5, 2009)

true, going to post some pictures soon

tpbm doesn't use social networking programs like myspace, or flicker


----------



## Kavanaru (May 5, 2009)

False, I use both Facebook and Flickr

TPBM is tired of explaining the same things again and again to the same members of his team at work... (since 2,5 years already!)


----------



## Clark (May 5, 2009)

false. no Homo sapien is worth that much attention

tpbm is expecting a flask of Paph. callosum soon from Troy Meyers.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 5, 2009)

LOL Can I use that sentence to start my next "Global Study Management Team Teleconference"? LOL

for the game..

False, don't really like Paph. callosum and do not know who is Troy Meyers (sorry!)

TPBM, has a diabetic cat, which do not responds to standard insulin  (slow release insulin has been already ordered!)


----------



## Clark (May 5, 2009)

false no pets-no kids, just a demanding wife and a bunch of plants

within a period of two hours, *tpbm* shot Ursus arctos horribilis and
Ursus americanus using a canon (no pun intended).


----------



## cnycharles (May 5, 2009)

I don't think so, so probably no

tpbm may soon pick some fiddleheads (if the turkey hunters don't pick tpbm off on the way there...)


----------



## Heather (May 5, 2009)

True, they're in my back yard, but I love looking at them so maybe not on second thought...

TPBM is craving some loving right now!


----------



## Clark (May 5, 2009)

not right now

tpbm just booked a charter for stripers in the raritan bay and knows the 
capt. will have fresh clam for bait.


----------



## biothanasis (May 5, 2009)

False!!!

TPBM thinks he/she has bid too much for the present budget available...:crazy:
(Am I addicted??? lol)


----------



## cnycharles (May 5, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> not right now
> 
> tpbm just booked a charter for stripers in the raritan bay and knows the
> capt. will have fresh clam for bait.



are the clams bait to get the fishermen on board the boat, or to catch the fish? 

probably roundabout true

tpbm's weekend was today


----------



## nikv (May 5, 2009)

False, my weekend will be Sat/Sun. And FWIW, stripers are striped bass. Not strippers. Stripers you catch with a pole whereas strippers you catch on a pole. 

TPBM is currently bidding on an orchid on eBay and is currently the high bidder. (Stay away, NYEric!)


----------



## biothanasis (May 5, 2009)

True and I dare to say I hope not for long cause I have bid to much...lol

TPBM is waiting for four new plants to arrive..!!!


----------



## Clark (May 5, 2009)

true I won them in auction, four plants.
tpbm is starving, and his wife's train is over a hour late


----------



## nikv (May 5, 2009)

False and False. Not hungry and I'm not married. So are you keeping dinner warm for her?

TPBM had Mexican food for lunch in honor of Cinqo de Mayo.


----------



## biothanasis (May 5, 2009)

False!!! I have only ate Mexican once and it was not today...

TPBM is hoping Clark's wife won't be too late and he has cooked so that he and his wife eat when she arrives...


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2009)

False. I wish either of them would cook and send me a care package.
TPBM knocked over an epidendrum and broke of 1 of 2 budded spikes!


----------



## Clark (May 6, 2009)

false. wished my epidendrum did not bud so I can rid myself of it.

Charles-its co-ed fishing.

Nik- cooked after she arrived

Biothanasis-thanks, we ended up eating late. I know you won't feel too
bad if I told you:

tpbm wife won the boxpool today, at work again, $1500.00


----------



## biothanasis (May 6, 2009)

False!!! I do not have a wife (yet...!!)

TPBM has put some orchid plants outdoors the last 2-3 days for summer!!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (May 6, 2009)

False, I grow indoors in my apartment...  

TPBM dislike weather changes as they induce his/her Migraine....


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

False, I've had less than 10 headaches my whole life. "No brain, no pain" 

$1500! :sob: 

TPBM is hungry!


----------



## biothanasis (May 7, 2009)

False... I was a few minutes ago but after a nice lunch and an ice cream I am ok...!!!

TPBM is thinking of making a collection of plants in the Araceae family!!!


----------



## lipelgas (May 7, 2009)

false, don't think so.

tpbm will start weekend already tomorrow!


----------



## Clark (May 7, 2009)

false. Starts Saturday



nikv said:


> And FWIW, stripers are striped bass. Not strippers. Stripers you catch with a pole whereas strippers you catch on a pole.



reminds me of a long time ago when, 
*tpbm* caught stripers near Las Vegas (Lake Mead), and caught 
strippers near Raritan Bay (New Jersey):evil:


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2009)

False, although one summer I spent $9000 on NYC strippers. 
TPBM ate lunch and is still hungry!


----------



## likespaphs (May 7, 2009)

false. i ain't ate yet....

tpbm is a little sleepy


----------



## cnycharles (May 7, 2009)

yes, time for sleep

tpbm invented the internet


----------



## biothanasis (May 8, 2009)

True... emmm...false!!! I just know how to use it...lol

TPBM is going to try tolumnias for their first time!!!!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 8, 2009)

False, but I'd like to try to get them right for the very first time  

tpbm is going on a greenhouse tour this weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (May 8, 2009)

i'm going to work and i work in a greenhouse and sometimes i give tours so true?

tpbm isn't terribly patient


----------



## nikv (May 8, 2009)

Definitely true!

TPBM plans to see the new _Star Trek_ movie this weekend!


----------



## cnycharles (May 9, 2009)

maybe (probably false)

tpbm this morning had a cow, this afternoon had a black cow, and tonight will have some cow


----------



## Clark (May 9, 2009)

false didn't eat all day yet, too busy operating pitchfork 

tpbm won't mind having a few Fat Tires right now


----------



## cnycharles (May 9, 2009)

well if the fat tires contain fat, then they probably taste good!

tpbm didn't expect to be too cool tonight and appreciate standing near the stove


----------



## likespaphs (May 10, 2009)

false but i did snuggle up under the covers


tpbm has an orchid society meeting soon and actually has a plant to bring for the show table...unless it falls off.


----------



## goldenrose (May 10, 2009)

False but if it weren't Mother's Day there would be a meeting!
TPBM is not a mother.


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2009)

False, hehe, I got my first "Happy Mother's Day" today. :smitten:
A little weird, but cool, and made me smile. 

TPBM is having lobsters in honor of the day!


----------



## likespaphs (May 10, 2009)

false but i'd like to....

tpbm gets to do service on a dosatron today


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2009)

false I'm not there believe it or not

tpbm has been scouting vendor's websites who will be at the redlands orchid festival and sending emails 


I suppose the above mention about Fat Tires was about the below
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/192/607/


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2009)

False but i will if you have a way to get the plants here!
TPBM is in DC for orchid event next Sat, then upstate NY for Cyp trip!


----------



## Clark (May 10, 2009)

false. no off-site orchid plans at moment, but plans can change...



cnycharles said:


> I suppose the above mention about Fat Tires was about the below
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/192/607/


Had these out west, can't find them here. Delicious beverage.

tpbm has seen the same garter snake in the yard 3 days in a row


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2009)

false, saw a tiny one a few days ago

http://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDe...dium=cpc&utm_campaign=froogle&ProductID=16762

tpbm just had an orchid seedpod open and is waiting for another


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 11, 2009)

False. 

TPBM just looked at their bank statement and realized they chose orchids over groceries. oops.


----------



## likespaphs (May 11, 2009)

false currently but....

tpbm is about to have a couple days off work


----------



## biothanasis (May 11, 2009)

True, but off university, which is equivalent to work for me now...

TPBM just enjoyed a strawberry flavoured ice cream... yummy...!!!


----------



## Clark (May 11, 2009)

false. just got a headache from imageshack (slower than...)

tpbm needs to choose a summer class and is out of easy choices


----------



## cnycharles (May 12, 2009)

false

tpbm saw the star trek movie tonight


----------



## biothanasis (May 12, 2009)

False!!! Was it good?? It is in my wanna wacth it list!!!

TPBM is practicing handcraft (making 3 different sized mirrors...)


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2009)

False, but modeling trains.
TPBM can't believe the new Star trek movie was out on bootleg DVD last saturday!


----------



## biothanasis (May 12, 2009)

Maybe true!!!lol

TPBM hopes the plants he/she ordered will arrive soon...


----------



## eOrchids (May 13, 2009)

True. Should be getting an adductum seedling today and complex tomorrow. 

TPBM is moving or will be moving!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2009)

HECK NO!!
TPBM is hoping nobody is forced to move due to repeating wild fires!


----------



## nikv (May 13, 2009)

True, I would hate for anybody to be forced into moving for any reason.

TPBM had to take their cat to the vet for x-rays this morning. Cha-ching Cha-ching. Vet bills now total $4200.00 USD.


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2009)

False!!! But wish I had a cat!!! Oooopsss, that is a great amount!!! Hope you will be able to pay it off quickly!!!!

TPBM was setting up the outdoors growing area today!!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (May 13, 2009)

False... I have not even cleaned up the balcony, in order to bring my plants out of my livingroom... PROCRASTINATION... YEAHHHH!!! 

TPBM has started (or will start soon) a new "challenging" project: A Self-portrait each day for 365 days... (even knowing that he/she is lacking the perseverance to keep on it )


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2009)

False, haven't you seen my photog skills!?!? :crazy:
TPBM is probably cancelling orchid trip this weekend [Thunderstorms!] but deff going on another next weekend.


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2009)

False, I am going to the programmed trip tomorrow and I might be able to see some orchids, but not sure!!!

TPBM does not stand hot days.... :/


----------



## likespaphs (May 14, 2009)

true. i'm not a big fan of the heat.


tpbm is a big fan of sweets


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2009)

True, and I don't like hot weather also.
TPBM is happy today is 'Cookie-day' at the office!


----------



## Clark (May 14, 2009)

false - cutting down on all sugar

tpbm is catching fish, with clam, tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## cnycharles (May 14, 2009)

false, work work work until middle of next week

tpbm is still a lurker who has not posted to slippertalk yet


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 15, 2009)

False, I've posted lots....

TPBM is busy transplanting petunias and geraniums to larger pots because they _still_ can't safely plant annuals outside -it's too cold at night.


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2009)

false but true

tpbm has been in a submersible or submarine


----------



## biothanasis (May 16, 2009)

FAlse!!! But it would be fun I guess!!!

TPBM is has been invited for lunch with friends today...


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2009)

false. eating alone, wife is babysitting a bad nephew today

tpbm had a bad day of fishing yesterday, no keepers.


----------



## likespaphs (May 16, 2009)

false. 


tpbm almost got run down on his/her bicycle by a [email protected]@ss who wasn't paying attention but instead had only a minor crash into the car


----------



## Heather (May 16, 2009)

False. Glad you're okay though!

TPBM thinks it is going to be a bad tick season.


----------



## cnycharles (May 16, 2009)

true

tpbm can stand on their head


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2009)

False
TPBM is wearing all white into the woods to detect tick intrusion!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 16, 2009)

False.
TPBM got sunburned today!


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2009)

false- cloudy here today (foggy too)

tpbm has two resident snakes of seperate species living in his/her yard


----------



## likespaphs (May 17, 2009)

maybe true but i've only seen one species this year

tpbm used to be very freaked out by snakes but now kinda likes to watch them.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 17, 2009)

False, I've always liked snakes. It used to freak my mom out 'cause I'd catch small gartner snakes and bring them into the house.

TPBM is going for a walk through some constructed wetlands today.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 17, 2009)

False... slept almost all day (big party yesterday night) and driving now to Zürich for dinner... 

TPBM is enjoying the blooming season of wild terrestrial orchids...


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2009)

Definately true!!!!

TPBM thinks sunlotion is absolutely necessary from now on...!!!


----------



## Clark (May 17, 2009)

big time. I don't like clothes.

tpbm is going to attempt to remove three pampas grass from front
garden bed.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 17, 2009)

False, but many other troublesome plants/weeds are being removed. 

TPBM wishes their neighbours would shut their annoying dog up.


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2009)

false most of the time... 

tpbm doesn't understand the big attraction of getting blasted/wasted and long partying

(and they used to years ago...)


----------



## Kavanaru (May 17, 2009)

False.... every now and then I find myseld doing it again and again... LOL

TPBM, is counting down the days to come to NYC and Boston...


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2009)

False I'm already here. 
(When are you coming?)
TPBM now has a reason to make the house neater!


----------



## Kavanaru (May 17, 2009)

(I will be in NYC from 30-MAY to 1-JUN, then up to Boston for 3 more days, and then Columbus)

False, well, half... I always have a good reason to make the house neater 

TPBM is getting annoyed with mislabelled plants... (Sarchochillus Velvet 'Chocolate' mericloned in flask... first bloom, and it is obviously not 'Chocolate', but similar to 'Australian Sunset'


----------



## Clark (May 18, 2009)

true- but it has not happened often. The timing of ''mislabelled'' is ironic,
the pampas grass I removed yesterday were mislabelled.

tpbm gave some annuals to a nice neighbor yesterday.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 18, 2009)

Partially true; I gave some morning glories and a thunbergia vine to a gardening friend yesterday, though she's not my neighbor.

TPBM is relieved it didn't actually snow last night, despite the forecast saying it would.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2009)

False, actually a little disappointed that all the rain that the weatherfool predicted never materialized.  
Time to carry more water down to the garden! 
TPBM is eating poptarts!


----------



## likespaphs (May 18, 2009)

false. i'm waiting on my sandwich!

tpbm is a big fan of klondikes choco taco


----------



## biothanasis (May 18, 2009)

I had to google it to find out what it is and it looks yummy, but I am not a big fan, so semi true!!!! ("klondikes" is the brand right??)

TPBM found some aphids on his/her outdoors plants (fortunatelly no orchids affected...)


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2009)

False. Too cold for most insects still! 
TPBM is waiting to order flavum phrags from Chicago area vendor!


----------



## cnycharles (May 18, 2009)

false, though show us pictures...

tpbm is waiting for plants to arrive from redlands orchid festival soon!


----------



## Clark (May 18, 2009)

false. waiting for dutchmans pipe.

tpbm ludisia has made a full recovery after leaving out in the snow
(aphids-stuck it outside overnight upon discovery)


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2009)

False, what snow!? 
TPBM is so going to buy futures in a water management company!


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2009)

False!!!

TPBM is going to buy an orchid as a gift for a friend!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 19, 2009)

true in the past (a few weeks ago)

tpbm today remembered why they don't like blackflies..... (and had some first rhubarb of the season)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 19, 2009)

False. Black flies don't like me & I had to freeze the rhubarb (no time to cook).

TPBM is trying to decide which new plants to buy.


----------



## cnycharles (May 19, 2009)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> False. Black flies don't like me & I had to freeze the rhubarb (no time to cook).
> 
> TPBM is trying to decide which new plants to buy.



hmm, three minutes to chop and four in the microwave, and you've got rhubarb sauce

false, avoiding thoughts of orchid purchases

tpbm today saw a small youth ride their bike down a hill and directly in front of a vehicle manned by relatives; luckily relative drives slowly or else....... and also hopefully youth gets a clue or parents observed loud horn blaring and informs youth to get a clue


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 19, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> hmm, three minutes to chop and four in the microwave, and you've got rhubarb sauce



...I knew someone was going to say that. I have big plans to make a crumble!


----------



## cnycharles (May 19, 2009)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> ...I knew someone was going to say that. I have big plans to make a crumble!



mmmmmmmmmmmm.. :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (May 20, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> ...tpbm today saw a small youth ride their bike down a hill and directly in front of a vehicle manned by relatives; luckily relative drives slowly or else....... and also hopefully youth gets a clue or parents observed loud horn blaring and informs youth to get a clue



FAlse!!!!


TPBM has started to get angry with his/her allergy (sneezing, nasal irritation etc)...grrrrr


----------



## Heather (May 20, 2009)

True!

TPBM is getting ready and excited to move!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2009)

False.
Good luck.
TPBM is buying greyhound bus tickets tomorrow!


----------



## biothanasis (May 20, 2009)

False!!! What are "greyhound" bus tickets???

TPBM is making a new set up for outdoor growing!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 20, 2009)

false, new lease stipulated no plants/pots in back yard

tpbm has some leftover trout in the fridge to eat for dinner


----------



## Clark (May 20, 2009)

false. never meet a trout i liked.

tpbm will fish again sunday or monday.


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2009)

False!!! I do not like fishing...

TPBM is receiving some plants today!!!


----------



## luvsorchids (May 21, 2009)

False. Plants were received yesterday-Phal. javanica, Phal. equestris coerulea, and red Phal. cornu-cervi. They were not pleased with being shoved in a box and shipped, but look much happier today after getting water and light yesterday.

TPBM has so many things that need doing that they don't know where to start .

Susan


----------



## nikv (May 21, 2009)

So true, so true! 



biothanasis said:


> What are "greyhound" bus tickets???



Greyhound is the name of a major bus transportation company in the U.S. We use the word Greyhound for buses the same way we use Kleenex for tissues, Xerox for photocopies, and Jell-O for gelatin.

TPBM received an order of Phrags yesterday and is quite pleased with them.


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2009)

nikv said:


> Greyhound is the name of a major bus transportation company in the U.S. We use the word Greyhound for buses the same way we use Kleenex for tissues, Xerox for photocopies, and Jell-O for gelatin.



TY nik...

False!!! Not in the Phrag section yet although I have purchased and killed (only!!!!!) one...

TPBM has to do the laundry soon!!!


----------



## likespaphs (May 21, 2009)

false....well... kinda true as something i want is dirty.

tpbm is eating lunch


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2009)

False, but I will eat dinner in about half an hour...

TPBM has received a wrong order of plants...


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2009)

False.
TPBM is undecided what to do for holiday day off!


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2009)

True, but a walk to the stores that have plants is recommended!!!:evil:

TPBM is wondering how to raise humidity outdoors...


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2009)

False, I know how I just have to repair my ultrasonic fogger! 
TPBM is going to eye doctor's to get more contact lenses.


----------



## likespaphs (May 21, 2009)

false but i should go for an eye exam


tpbm is going away tomorrow with his/her significant other


----------



## Clark (May 21, 2009)

false. more or less staying home holiday weekend

tpbm wishes neighbor's dog would eat it's annoying owner.


----------



## lipelgas (May 21, 2009)

false. non of my neighbors have dog but me . and i'm not annoying, of course.

tpbm had very long walk today.


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2009)

False, struck at desk, didn't even get out to have lunch. 
TPBM is getting off work in minutes!!!


----------



## biothanasis (May 21, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> tpbm wishes neighbor's dog would eat it's annoying owner.



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2009)

false, already out

tpbm saved some baby birds today


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 21, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> false. more or less staying home holiday weekend
> 
> tpbm wishes neighbor's dog would eat it's annoying owner.



I actually wish MY neighbours would eat their annoying dog. GAH!


False. The starlings massacred their own on Tuesday. Stupid, ugly birds.

TPBM is listening to their neighbours dog bark non-stop apparently at their cats (according to bastard neighbour) who are currently in the spare bedroom eating (an not in sight/smell/ or hearing distance of said devil spawn dog).


----------



## P-chan (May 21, 2009)

False- i live in a commercial neighborhood, with no doggies.

TPBM Is wishing they had taken tomorrow off to make a four day weekend!


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2009)

hell would freeze over likely before that would be allowed to happen this time of year

tpbm appreciates all aspects of ice cream except for the weight gain and artery hardening!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 21, 2009)

So true! But there's nothing like ice cream on a hot day!

TPBM had a Klondike bar tonight, after a day of working in the yard.


----------



## P-chan (May 21, 2009)

False! But I did have some Cold Stone Cremery cake batter ice cream with chocolate chip cookie dough, after working in a hot building all day!
TPBM thinks getting some ice cream right now is a good idea!


----------



## Clark (May 21, 2009)

bad idea after the five packs of funny bones i just had

tpbm is full


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2009)

True, but on junk adn a falafel! 
TPBM is lactose intolerant and hasn't had an affair with the beloved ice cream mistress in at least 10 years! :sob:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 21, 2009)

False. Ummm Ice Cream. 

TPBM feels as tho they are being attacked by pollen from every angle


----------



## biothanasis (May 22, 2009)

Hahaha!!! True!!! Pollen, dust particles... everything!!! Allergies...!!!

TPBM found out that some orchid bulbs are sprouting!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2009)

True
TPBM has been on a date found electronically!


----------



## Clark (May 22, 2009)

false. and see no chance of doing so in future.

tpbm always thought Farrah was a hottie.


----------



## likespaphs (May 23, 2009)

true!

tpbm has been craving carvel ice cream cake


----------



## P-chan (May 23, 2009)

False- I've never had one! (but I think I might like to!)
TPBM- is doing a lot of re-potting today!


----------



## biothanasis (May 23, 2009)

False, but need to do some arrangements!!!!

TPBM has eaten too much for dinner!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2009)

yes

tpbm fished four baby starlings and a starved pigeon out of different areas of the greenhouse range the last few days (though the babies likely didn't survive or disappeared)


----------



## likespaphs (May 24, 2009)

false

tpbm wants to nap even though he/she just got up


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2009)

Sorta true. Likely I'll want the nap around 3 today. 

TPBM is watching "Real Genius"


----------



## likespaphs (May 24, 2009)

absolutely false

tpbm is dealing with things that go along with graduation today


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 24, 2009)

False, nothing at all related to graduation. 

TPBM plans to dig in the mud today.


----------



## P-chan (May 24, 2009)

TRUE! I'm on my way outside, now!

TPBM- Was up late last night trying to help their grown daughter to figure out life.


----------



## TADD (May 24, 2009)

false.... Just excitied to have a working computer!

TPBM has had a crazy busy year and excited to be at the end of the years (school-wise)


----------



## cnycharles (May 24, 2009)

no school, very slow then now very busy

tpbm received an unexpected tax refund check in the mail a few days ago (!)


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2009)

FAlse, but it could make a nice budget for some orchid plants...

TPBM is going to the gardening stores today!!!


----------



## Clark (May 25, 2009)

did four hours of that yesterday

tpbm is giving striper fishing another shot in two hours.


----------



## cnycharles (May 25, 2009)

false more sleep (this is my weekend) then visit with family to have birthday dinner for myself, dinner for mother/mother's day, stepfather for father's day (have to compress holidays when they are only in town a few days)

tpbm isn't doing much today


----------



## likespaphs (May 25, 2009)

false, workin' then off to the girlfriend's....


tpbm likes Catasetum


----------



## P-chan (May 25, 2009)

True! I can't wait for my new one to arrive from Candace!

TPBM is off to visit their father-in-law, and plant flowers at the cemetery.


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2009)

False, but...

TPBM is thinking of her favorite ex-Marine today and glad he isn't anywhere perilous.


----------



## likespaphs (May 25, 2009)

false but glad nonetheless....

tpbm is thinkin' about leaving work early


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2009)

False!!! No work, but if I had I would...

TPBM managed to make a homemade orange jelly from orange juice... yumm, yumm....!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2009)

False, sounds way too ambitious.



cnycharles said:


> tpbm received an unexpected tax refund check in the mail a few days ago (!)


 If this isn't one you filed for don't cash it go to an acct because they owe you more! 

TPBM just got back from seeing stands of wild orchids in the woods!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 25, 2009)

I wish!

tpbm is glad that at least one person went to see orchids in the woods


----------



## biothanasis (May 26, 2009)

I guess True!!!! Wish I could come with you!!!

TPBM has a plant that cannot figure out yet whether it's spiking or putting out a leaf!!!:crazy:


----------



## Clark (May 27, 2009)

true, but it is young and confused

tpbm thinks Steven Chu is out of his mind.


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2009)

False!!! I do not know who you talk about... lol

TPBM just got his little finger oil burned while trying to fry some potatoes...


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2009)

False my little finger looks nothing like a potato! oke:
TPBM downloaded photos from nature trip but now must sneak them past system adminazis! :ninja:


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2009)

FAlse!!!!!

TPBM leant/heard some bad news today!


----------



## Clark (May 28, 2009)

if you mean Heather, then true.

tpbm would like to wish the people on this thread, who recently celebrated
their births, a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## likespaphs (May 28, 2009)

true!


tpbm just had a giant chocolate chip cookie!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 28, 2009)

Oh! Giant chocolate chip cookies....false  

TPMB is anxiously awaiting the arrival of new plants today!


----------



## Kavanaru (May 28, 2009)

False, but I just received the new list of available plants from a french nursery I like a lot  

TPBM is cooking special dinner today... (e.g. Chicken breast with white asparagus and honey-butter-almond sauce.. )


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2009)

False, since we had a farewell pizza party lunch for one of my co-workers I have hamburger leftovers for dinner. 
TPBM is picking up another phrag tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (May 28, 2009)

false

tpbm thinks they may finally have part of a weekend off


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 28, 2009)

True. I think I have the WHOLE weekend off. FANCY! 

TPBM just spent the past two hours picking sphag out of Miltoniopsis roots and figures they have at least another 2.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

False, 2 what?
TPBM has another phrag to pick up, and an order from Tom Kalina on the way!


----------



## likespaphs (May 29, 2009)

false


tpbm likes wallace stevens' emperor of ice cream


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 29, 2009)

Had to look it up and need to think about whether or not I actually "like" it because I don't really understand it yet ...

_The Emperor of Ice Cream by Wallace Stevens

Call the roller of big cigars, 
The muscular one, and bid him whip 
In kitchen cups concupiscent curds. 
Let the wenches dawdle in such dress 
As they are used to wear, and let the boys 
Bring flowers in last month's newspapers. 
Let be be finale of seem. 
The only emperor is the emperor of ice-cream. 

Take from the dresser of deal, 
Lacking the three glass knobs, that sheet 
On which she embroidered fantails once 
And spread it so as to cover her face. 
If her horny feet protrude, they come 
To show how cold she is, and dumb. 
Let the lamp affix its beam. 
The only emperor is the emperor of ice-cream. _

TPBM is taking the afternoon off work to play in the garden! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

False, but maybe I'll work in the garden later. 
TPBM has to straighten up the house for a foreign visitor this weekend!


----------



## Clark (May 29, 2009)

1/2 true, my mother-in-law is not foreign 

tpbm says it is time for a cold one after cleaning windows for the last 2 hrs.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 29, 2009)

Partially true; _I'm_ saying it's time for a cold one. Baby, it's hot out there. 

TPBM is going on a native orchid hunt with some members of their local orchid society in a couple of weeks. :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (May 29, 2009)

false, they show interest until it is time to go, then they disappear (I will be out there, nonetheless)

tpbm is happy that we got some rain (since we weren't getting hardly any when the rest of the east coast was getting flooded)


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2009)

True, but it was hardly enough.
It's been mostly foggy or cloudy for the past 3 weeks but no real rain.
TPBM is going to do the windows soon!


----------



## likespaphs (May 30, 2009)

false


tpbm is waiting on news


----------



## cnycharles (May 30, 2009)

false, waiting for the pie to get done and out of oven, then on the road
:drool: mmmmm, strawberry rhubarb!

tpbm has pollinated an orchid recently but doesn't know if it will set seed


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 30, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> false, waiting for the pie to get done and out of oven, then on the road :drool: mmmmm, strawberry rhubarb!



Mmmmmm. Yum, my favorite. :drool:

False, but I have a terrible feeling that I might have broken off a capsule (?) on my primulinum last week that had been pollenated because it was full of little white seeds. :sob:

TPBM wishes they had more outdoor garden space.


----------



## Clark (May 30, 2009)

so true, although,

tpbm had enough room to plant their first Cypripedium under his/her 
Pinus thunbergii today.


----------



## biothanasis (May 30, 2009)

False!!!!

TPBM saw today an orchid in the wild that has not seen before live!


----------



## likespaphs (May 31, 2009)

false


tpbm is going to see a concert tonight


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2009)

False, but maybe dinner w/ a Swiss STF member.
TPBM has to order large quantities of media for re-potting duties!


----------



## Clark (May 31, 2009)

false. i do that in january for a winter gardening fix.

tpbm will be grilling steaks and fresh veggies this afternoon


----------



## cnycharles (May 31, 2009)

false, steak was last night

tpbm has seen a lot of businesses close down in this part of the state and is wondering how many more will follow


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2009)

Kind of true, things are hard all over.
I'm hoping some of the manufacturing business we've lost to overseas companies starts back up here. 
TPBM did go to dinner w/ Swiss and fellow NYC STF members!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2009)

False...!!! I guess you had a great time...

TPBM could not wake up easily this morning...!


----------



## P-chan (Jun 1, 2009)

True...I'm still in a fog...

TPBM Is mad because they *still* didn't get their garden in this past weekend!


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2009)

false. have been harvesting from the garden for 2 wks.

tpbm is purchasing airline tickets tonight


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 1, 2009)

false

tpbm is hopin' the coffee will kick in soon


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2009)

False, hectic at work because Big Boss has new deadline!!!
TPBM had vietnamese last night, frog legs were "Eh" but the squid was divine!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2009)

False!!! I read vientamense at first sight...lol... i am addicted

TPBM thinks that buying some orchids can make their mood better, so I thought i'd buy a couple of paphs!!!!:evil:


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2009)

true - always felt good after buying plants, but I am very moody right now.

tpbm found out he is getting a f*ing root canal on Friday.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2009)

Ouch! False although I need to start.
TPBM just got PM of phrag shipment!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2009)

False, but what did you get, Eric?

TPBM is getting outdoor spaces ready to receive orchids for summering.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 1, 2009)

false all indoors

tpbm likes to take pictures but isn't all that crazy about talking 'camera equipment'


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 2, 2009)

Totally true!!! Mainly because I don't know anything about it. :rollhappy:

TPBM is pretty sure the mealies of the world are holding a well-attended symposium in their orchid collection. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2009)

False, but having a few speak-easy type gatherings deep in the brachts of a few plants here and there. 



SlipperFan said:


> False, but what did you get, Eric?


See my updated collection thread! 
TPBM is working a deal for a Canadian/Canadienne  orchid trip.


----------



## Clark (Jun 2, 2009)

false. finalizing California vacation.

tpbm is having burgers on the grill tonight.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2009)

False, too lazy to shop so cold cereal for dinner tonight.
TPBM will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2009)

NYEric said:


> False, too lazy to shop so cold cereal for dinner tonight.
> TPBM will post photos tomorrow.


True, if I can get to it.

TPBM made a lot of photos today, but not of hers/his flowers.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2009)

false

tpbm has recently been obsessed with lava lite lamps


----------



## TADD (Jun 4, 2009)

False - TPAM Needs to lay off the hash pipe 

tpbm is going to hear a presentation on Plueros this weekend and is excited....


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2009)

False, but if you see anything interesting but it and I'll trade for it! 
TPBM got a suprise phrag in bud in order rec'd last night.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2009)

false

tpbm was making a key lime pie tonight with extra lime oil and honeybees starting swarming their kitchen window!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 4, 2009)

False! But it sounds like fuzzy and annoying with all that buzzing...

TPBM is going to their village for the weekend!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 4, 2009)

Nope, I'm already here. 

TPBM is totally depressed that there is actually s*n*o*w in the forecast for overnight on Friday. :sob: Isn't it June??????


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2009)

true, it's june, and false, it's supposed to get warmer as the week ends

tpbm will do laundry in the next few days


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 5, 2009)

False!!! I would, but now that I go to my village my mom will!

TPBM is about to eat breakfast!


----------



## Clark (Jun 5, 2009)

false. usuallly don't eat breakfast.

tpbm hopes the dental assistant is wearing yummy perfume today.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2009)

True, but for you I do. I'm not going to the dentist. I'm assuming your wife isn't reading these. 
TPBM is considering big media order to start repotting jobs!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 5, 2009)

false. got the media a couple weeks back.


tpbm doesn't floss terribly often.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 5, 2009)

False, at least twice a day, often three or four times. 

TPBM doesn't have anything special planned for the weekend.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2009)

False. Tomorrow is a sale at Clayworks down the road, and Sunday is a picnic with friends.

TPBM is tired from planting 18 pots of ornamental grass and 6 pots of ferns in their perennial beds. All in an attempt to have perennials that the deer don't like!


----------



## Clark (Jun 6, 2009)

false. but I am giving away dug-ups of Miscanthus sinensis that germinated
from wind blown seeds today, to neighbor.

tpbm likes to eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches while lurking on the 
forum


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 6, 2009)

true, especially with strawberry preserves

tpbm is going to an outdoor concert today and the weather is suppose to be perfect...


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 6, 2009)

false and true; no concerts but it does look perfect out there

tpbm tromped through a swamp yesterday afternoon showing people native orchids and other wildflowers


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 6, 2009)

false but i kinda wished i had...

tpbm has been having ciao bella's super dooper coconut sorbet


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2009)

False, although I was sick Friday from trying Haagen Das mango ice cream that was supposed to be sorbet! 
TPBM is waiting for cyp plants from eBay.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 8, 2009)

Eric, hope you're feeling better. Just say no....to milk products. 

FALSE...but Jorch is shipping me a Paph. Delrosi as we speak. :clap:

TPBM has lived in the same city their whole life.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2009)

False.
TPBM has a Paph Kevin Porter that is yellow, maybe a mis-tag!!?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 9, 2009)

False. 
All yellow?!? 

TPBM is wishing a loved one would get their act together before they snap and say something regrettable to them...ugg


----------



## Clark (Jun 9, 2009)

false. my loved one really has her act together.

tpbm SO is in another box pool at work (NBA Finals???).


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 9, 2009)

False.

TPBM is watching the Stanley Cup Finals...oh the suspense.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2009)

False...!

TPBM likes taking photos of spiders, apart from orchids!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2009)

True, but have you seen my photos!?!  
TPBM is ordering plants today!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2009)

False, but I have already ordered and waiting for arrivals... Oh, and I have seen your excellent work! You are an unparalleled photoshooter

TPBM is going to visit some friends this evening!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 10, 2009)

false just went to shoot some baskets & get exercise

tpbm briefly went the wrong way down a one way street lately


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 10, 2009)

False. How embarrassing...

TPBM wonders who is eating the heads off their marigolds?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 11, 2009)

No, but how weird...

TPBM was finally able to spend some time puttering in the garden tonight and is feeling relaxed....


----------



## Clark (Jun 11, 2009)

partially true, but i think it is the brett farve type pharmaceuticals from
dentist that is relaxing me.

tpbm gave away over a dozen gibsonii castor bean to cop neighbor yesterday.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 11, 2009)

false.


tpbm gets annoyed with people cutting in line


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 11, 2009)

I think true if I get you right!

TPBM has a terible headache!!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 11, 2009)

False...

TPBM is happy to see little little buds coming out of little little Paphies (e.g. Paph helenae)


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 11, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> TPBM is happy to see little little buds coming out of little little Paphies (e.g. Paph helenae)



False, cause there are no photos yet...:rollhappy::rollhappy:oke:

TPBM is glad that there will be photos of the above spiking paphs soon (I hope on Saturday) on the relevant thread!!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 11, 2009)

photos are good

tpbm is wondering if the likely next pbm managed to get some fat tire shipped to them recently


----------



## Clark (Jun 13, 2009)

...it seems to me that someone is to go before me,...


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 13, 2009)

true I'm still wondering 

tpbm wanted sooo much to crash after work this afternoon but washed a bunch of dishes instead


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2009)

False, only worked at model RR club, now to do laundry, shop, paperwortk, tune Paintball gun...
TPBM has surprise pleuro blooming for first time.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 13, 2009)

False. Not this year, but maybe next? 

TPBM is eating yummy grapes.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 13, 2009)

False! Raspberries.


TPBM is hungry again.

Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 14, 2009)

Definately true!!! I think all the time!!!

TPBM had a very tiring trip yesterday!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2009)

false but i've been sleeping very poorly so it may be the same result....


tpbm has a Paph that recently bloomed for the first time


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 14, 2009)

False!!! I wish....lol

TPBM found out that a paph he/she has and thought it would end up dead in the long run has a new good looking growth...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2009)

False; but happy a few I thought would be dead aren't yet! 
TPBM will buy some lamps tonight.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 14, 2009)

False!!! Although I should buy one to replace one that broke!!! 

TPBM needs to return a book to a friend that should have one year ago!!!!!...lol


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 14, 2009)

thinking,...... false I hope

tpbm, who is single, understands the dilemma posed by only having one grapefruit spoon but more than one grapefruit in the 'frig  (clue - there is no dishwasher in the apt.)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 14, 2009)

Ummm false on all accounts. 

TPBM _really_ wishes they had Monday off so they could get some more gardening in.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 15, 2009)

kinda true but not so that i can garden....


tpbm has a weakness for sweets


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 15, 2009)

Hahaha...definately true!!!!

TPBM saw some pollen on the microscope today...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2009)

False. 
TPBM will buy lychee nuts and Hazlenut/Raspberry Coffee Coolatta on the way home tonight!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 15, 2009)

false, gatorade-like drink, ice cream and milk

tpbm just spent hours after work trying to spray with equipment unreliable, broken and etc etc


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2009)

False!!!!

TPBM has started a thread that only one person has posted!!! lol...oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2009)

False. ity:
TPBM is bidding on super plant from eBay, and will stay away from my bid! :viking:


----------



## Clark (Jun 16, 2009)

false true.
is it the bessea everyone desires?

tpbm lives in a communist state and cannot get alcoholic drink of choice
due to present trade embargo with state of Colorado.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 16, 2009)

False!!!

TPBM might need to go for a trip this weekend, but he/she'd rather stay at home to relax!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 16, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> tpbm lives in a communist state and cannot get alcoholic drink of choice
> due to present trade embargo with state of Colorado.



[what a wicked state of affairs when anyone can get (2 unpolitically correct observations) in this country, but not a good beer?!?
alas. they want to legalize marijuana which they would ship everywhere, but not a can or six or twelve of fat tire]

false true; would like to relax, but also would like to take trip

tpbm knows what xylitol is and how it's better for you than sugar


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 17, 2009)

Semi true!!! I haven't tried it...

TPBM has a wasteache...


----------



## Clark (Jun 17, 2009)

false. best i felt in 2 weeks.
Q: is wasteache the Greek equivalent of the American hangover?

While being worked on, *tpbm* has called their dentist Endo.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2009)

False, I need to find a dentist! 
TPBM finally has some phrags in bloom!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 18, 2009)

True. Eric Young 
TPBM is wondering what on earth they are going to wear to a black tie wedding?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2009)

False, for men tuxedo, for ladies basic solid color dress. 
TPBM got a plant order in tonight.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 18, 2009)

False, but I am thinking of ordering soon...

TPBM is experiencing a lot of rain today (and yesterday) where they live!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 18, 2009)

False, sunny and warm on this side of Europe... 

TPBM, is procrastinating some boring work at the office...


----------



## Clark (Jun 18, 2009)

false. filling fell out and have to go and see Endo today.

tpbm has been using their bike alot lately.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 18, 2009)

false. not as much as i'd like....

tpbm is enjoying a snack


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2009)

True, are you in the room?
TPBM likes chocolate animal crackers!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 18, 2009)

semi-true as sometimes i do, sometimes i don't


tpbm likes the band phish


----------



## Clark (Jun 18, 2009)

false. but you've seen my sister at more than one show

tpbm woke up on the wrong side of the bed today


----------



## nikv (Jun 18, 2009)

False. I woke up on the same side and I have done for decades.

TPBM is currently bidding on an orchid on eBay and is hoping that NYEric doesn't outbid him. oke:


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 18, 2009)

False, I stopped bidding for orchids in ebay long ago... (in Europe I know from only one serious seller, but I do not like him and he does not ship to switzerland)

TPBM just discovered fish babies in his/her aquarium...  (but cannot tell from which fish...)


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2009)

False!! Not this time...

TPBM is going tomorrow to the highest altitude he/she has ever been!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 19, 2009)

false.

tpbm is trying to think of what to have for a snack


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2009)

False, see above! 
TPBM just bid the highest amount for an eBay plant in their lifetime!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 19, 2009)

False... see above 

TPBM has a flickr account


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2009)

False, but I think I should make one!!!!

TPBM is getting a refund for a non arrived order...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 19, 2009)

False. Picking it up in person!  

TPBM just finished off the last of the birthday cake


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2009)

false, unless the cake was made with the last of the tortilla chips

tpbm is a tornado chaser


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2009)

False; but I would love to try it for a week.
TPBM thinks they won a bid on a championship Paph!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 20, 2009)

False-but what did you get?

TPBM repotted their fairrieanum today and was very pleased to see gobs of healthy, growing roots .


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 20, 2009)

False, but I'd love to get a fairrieanum!!!!

TPBM just came back from a trip and feels so exhausted!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2009)

well I'm tired after spraying unexpectedly after work today, but the trip was short back home

tpbm raises exotic animals and sells them (like aquarium fish, or cats, lizards etc)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2009)

False, I could never sell my babies  !
TPBM has to check to see if they won a bid on a 2 FCC parent Paph Gloria Naugle in double spike.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 21, 2009)

false. 

tpbm is having a hard time working...


----------



## Clark (Jun 21, 2009)

false. leaving for graduation party

tpbm moved a bunch of moth orchids outside till November.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 21, 2009)

True (September). Now debating to move them back in? 

TPBM has a sunburn


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 21, 2009)

True, true...i got it yesterday !!!! And every summer!!! Even sunblock does nothing !!!lol

TPBM photoed some wild orchids in their habitat yesterday!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2009)

false maybe in a few days

tpbm biked very closely past a family of mute swans tonight


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 22, 2009)

false 


tpbm knows what invasive species are


----------



## Clark (Jun 22, 2009)

true

tpbm knows what purple loosestrife is


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 22, 2009)

true

tpbm knows what japanese knotweed is


----------



## Clark (Jun 22, 2009)

false. i'll look later.

tpbm has been questioned about zebra mussels by G-men


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2009)

False
TPBM has picked mussels from rocks on City Island.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 22, 2009)

False, but has picked Oysters from Mangroves in Venezuela 

TPBM is affraid ofgoingto the Orchid Society Monthly Meeting tomorrow evening... The "Queen of miniature orchids" will be there giving a speech, and will most probably be selling some GREAT plants too...


----------



## hardy (Jun 22, 2009)

False, I don't join any orchid society here. Don't know if there's any for amateurs to join?

TPBM makes his/her own mayonaisse.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 22, 2009)

False. Eeew Mayonase! Shudder

TPBM is having stir-fry! Yummm


----------



## Clark (Jun 22, 2009)

true. with sliced pork loin.

tpbm habituallly grows edibles with ornamentals, just for the funk of it.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2009)

False, mostly orchids! 
TPBM is ordering plants for Parkside fest!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2009)

False...!!!! 

TPBM has taken care of a juvenile Egretta garzetta!!!!!


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2009)

false. but it's relatives fly over my home daily

tpbm seen a cougar at the graduation party last weekend (MEOW!)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2009)

False, although there was one one the subway yesterday. 
TPBM just confirmed winning Paph w/ 2 FCC parents in spike on eBay!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 23, 2009)

NYEric said:


> False, although there was one one the subway yesterday.


 :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


False about ebay - haven't ever bought anything off ebay. What'd ya get?

TPBM is taking some vacation time soon.


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2009)

true

tpbm has never been to California before


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2009)

TRUE!!! hehe...

TPBM wishes he/she could find some interesting species that he/she saw photos of these days!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2009)

Always true! 


Yoyo_Jo said:


> False about ebay - haven't ever bought anything off ebay. What'd ya get?


Paph Gloria Naugle!! 

TPBM is ordering many Phrags this payday!


----------



## Clark (Jun 24, 2009)

false. next purchase(s) about a month away

tpbm has a blooming phrag with 4 spikes and looks like getting a 5th


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 24, 2009)

False!!! I don't have Phrags...!

TPBM was bored of going to univesity yesterday and today and didn't..


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 24, 2009)

false. I got bored of university years ago, luckily I graduated shortly after boredom set in. 

TPBM has both allergies and a cold.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 24, 2009)

only the usual allergies...

tpbm can't believe that nyeric has any room left in his apartment!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 24, 2009)

[QUOTE tpbm can't believe that nyeric has any room left in his apartment! [/QUOTE]

...I think secretly he lives in an old farm house in New Jersey oke:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 25, 2009)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> [QUOTE tpbm can't believe that nyeric has any room left in his apartment!



...I think secretly he lives in an old farm house in New Jersey oke:[/QUOTE]

...alright I wont ruin the game

TPBM is having an argument with a PhD in something "planty".


----------



## Clark (Jun 25, 2009)

not presently, but can drive bus.

tpbm just got back from peddling 30 miles and is soaked


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2009)

THanks Clarke! 
False it's always sunny in NYC!
TPBM now has no room on the living room couch to sit!


----------



## nikv (Jun 25, 2009)

False, plenty of room for me and the kitties!

TPBM picked up a Paph rothschildianum on eBay today and is very excited about it.


----------



## Clark (Jun 25, 2009)

Near miss, bought Paph Michael Koopowitz yesterday off ebay for $18.00
plus shipping. Same plant on Bloomfield Orchids is $40.00, I'm excited.
Didn't think I would buy until ParkFest. I used orchidtn.

tpbm is receiving a flask that was reserved in January from Troy Meyers.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2009)

not getting but got, and not a flask but a seedling neofinetia received a few weeks ago

tpbm just had some barbecue marinated pork chops for dinner


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2009)

False, no pork on my fork! 
TPBM is still at work.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2009)

doh! nooooooo.......

tpbm is now enjoying home-made shortcake biscuits topped with picked strawberries topped with home-made whipped cream


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 27, 2009)

False, but it sounds yummy...:drool:

TPBM has postponed a trip due to bad weather!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 27, 2009)

false

tpbm is an officer in an orchid society


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 27, 2009)

I wish!!! False!!!

TPBM is tasting a great cone icecream....!!! slurp, yumm, yumm


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 27, 2009)

false, just had a smoothie, though....

tpbm is in an orchid society


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 27, 2009)

True... well, actually in two: Swiis Orchids Society (Schweizerischen Orchideen-Gessellschaft SOG) and the Basel Region Orchids Society (Orchideenclub Regio Basiliensis ORB)

TPBM is questioning his/her mental health after viewing the last self portraits he/she has done for the Flickr Groups...


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 27, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> TPBM is questioning his/her mental health after viewing the last self portraits he/she has done for the Flickr Groups...



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

False! I avoid such portraits...

TPBM is not a member of an Orchid Society (), but would love to!!!


----------



## Clark (Jun 27, 2009)

I would love to join orchid society, but attend school at night.

tpbm was a Master Gardener in his/her county and quit because it
*totally* sucked.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 27, 2009)

> tpbm was a Master Gardener in his/her county and quit because it
> *totally* sucked.



False. but a master gardener in my head :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

TPBM is going to post photos soon soon soon


----------



## Clark (Jun 27, 2009)

false. i'm on vacation.

tpbm ordered a PEOY from Ernie from his recent special.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2009)

false - I'm on a buying sabbatical, though it looked like a good deal

tpbm is or was into dairy farming


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 28, 2009)

False, but drove past lots of dairy farms in Skagit Valley area of Washington today.

TPBM is pleasantly surprised and loves the color of a new Phal hybrid that was received as an order bonus plant and just had a flower open today.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 28, 2009)

False, although I have a phal hybrid that a flower of which is going to open!!

TPBM slept very (very very) late at night and now is sleepy...!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2009)

false. i only went to sleep a little late...

tpbm has started collecting lava lites.


----------



## Clark (Jun 28, 2009)

false. have been collecting plants like crazy though.

tpbm has seen the sun rise over Atlantic, and set over the Pacific-
*on the same day*.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 28, 2009)

False, but I have seen the sun rise over Pacific, and set over the Atlantic-
on the same day.

TPBM is questioning the effect of S/H in some of his/her plants...


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 28, 2009)

True, although I did a long time ago and that is why i did not try it... hehe

TPBM has just watched the "HOME" documentary by Yann Arthur Bertrand and would like to earge everyone to see it!!! So please watch it!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have cable; what's it about?

tpbm's laptop is getting kind of hot....


----------



## Clark (Jun 28, 2009)

true but for other reasons

tpbm thinks bras are as scarce as water in California


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2009)

False, but I wish... :evil: 
TPBM had a good day!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 29, 2009)

Semi true! So far so good...! The day is not over yet! I am in the middle...

TPBM is going to watch Transformers 2 "Revenge of the fallen" today... 





cnycharles said:


> I don't have cable; what's it about?


No need of cable... just download it! there are many sites!! 
About humanity destroyng their planet...The photography is amazing!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2009)

false

tpbm is going to try to take photos of plants in bloom at home over the next couple of days to post here


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2009)

True.
TPBM ordered a bunch of new plants today and may soon have fiscal meltdown!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 29, 2009)

well maybe in a few days, and I hope not! (one plant will be for someone else)

tpbm recently had some hillshire farms hot sausage recently for the first time, and will soon buy some more! (mmmmmmm)


----------



## Clark (Jun 29, 2009)

Almost all true, omit recently.

tpbm has walked across the deck of the infamous warship U.S.S. Midway.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2009)

False; but Intrepid museum.
TPBM is having Shrimp Pad Thai for lunch!


----------



## nikv (Jun 30, 2009)

False, although I love Pad Thai! I'll be having a salad though.

TPBM is expecting a shipment of orchids this week.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 30, 2009)

If I can calculate correclty, then true...

TPBM liked the Transformers 2 movie a lot!

(Charles you can see the documentary "Home" by Y.A.Bertrand at this link http://www.youtube.com/homeproject, it was projected all over the world simutaneously on Environment's Day!!)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2009)

False, I haven't seen it yet and Transformers 1 was so busy it made my eyes ache - I hate Decepticons! 
TPBM needs to repot 200-300 plants!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 30, 2009)

False, probably just 50 or 60.  But I'm still potting up stuff for my outdoor garden - does that count? 

TPBM is on vacation right now :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 30, 2009)

I have lots of things to do, but I could say so! So semitrue!!

TPBM has finally decided to revert their freshwater tank in an orchidarium!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2009)

False, but I have a previously failed experiment that was in an old saltwater tank.
TPBM had leechees w/ lunch!


----------



## nikv (Jun 30, 2009)

False. Eric, you eat the strangest things sometimes! 

TPBM smelled coconut in their greenhouse and discovered their Max. tenuifolia in bloom!


----------



## Clark (Jun 30, 2009)

false-on both.

tpbm has taken a helicopter to Santa Catalina Island.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 1, 2009)

False, but have been there by boat and sea plane.

TPBN got a new T5 fixture today and is excited about setting it up and finally switching at least one fixture from T12.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2009)

False! I have energy saving bulbs for my plants.. 

TPBM would like to add some Bulbo species in their collection!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2009)

Bulbs!?  No way!
TPBM got a pot of cyps this AM and has to look up cultural tips!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2009)

False but I would love to get a pot of cyps... 

TPBM ate "revani" (sweet with syroup) with icecream on top after dinner...!!!


----------



## Clark (Jul 1, 2009)

false and lactose intolerant.

tpbm is unsure if hummingbirds are the pollenator, or if hummingbirds are feeding on the pollenators of the Century Plant (agave).

never seen so many hummingbirds in my life.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 1, 2009)

False. I wish I had "hnumming" birds at my new house 

TPBM is baking what is supposed to be an apple pie


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2009)

False, at work. 
TPBM doesn't have any relaxation plans for long weekend!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 2, 2009)

false!!!

tpbm just had lunch


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 2, 2009)

false. Starving tho! 

TPBM is wondering how NYEric manages to work so much and keep all those orchids happy?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2009)

False, I personally know that he stays up till 2 every AM and then gets up to water plants and go to work at 7AM! 
TPBM wonders where Eric is going to put all these plants when repotting into larger pots starts this summer?!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 2, 2009)

False, I think he has plans of buying the appartment next to the one he lives, to make an orchidarium...oke:

TPBM needs to rearrange the growing area to fit in the newcomers...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2009)

True
TPBM is still at work.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 2, 2009)

False - I've been off all week (well, except Tuesday for a few hours) and have enjoyed every moment.

TPBM has finally finished planting their outdoor garden plants.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 2, 2009)

False, ready to go to bed... 

TPBM has recently received a plant that has no clue how to grow it!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 2, 2009)

false, I have a slight clue how to grow most of my plants, just may not have the conditions it needs

tpbm will again be working during a family picnic on a holiday weekend (you take a guess as to the proper emoticon that should follow......)


----------



## Clark (Jul 2, 2009)

false. have not worked for money in a while, and I won't blame Bush.

Eureka!!! *tpbm* has discovered Fat Tires in California.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 3, 2009)

False!!!

TPBM took care of a Common Swift (Apus apus) today... 
(check photo)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 3, 2009)

False, but I'm glad you did!

TPBM is tired of fighting poison ivy in her flower beds!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 3, 2009)

False
TPBM is tired of battling the mosquitos!


----------



## Clark (Jul 3, 2009)

true, but because of extended spring, not as bad this year.

tpbm operated a Segway this week.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 3, 2009)

don't know what one is...

tpbm is also tired of blackfly bites on their leg from recent orchid hikes


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2009)

No, but I did get some mosquito bites last night when we were out taking pictures of native orchids.

TPBM needs a massage to loosen up their tight back muscles.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2009)

Always true even if I am not tight/tired...

TPBM wants to buy some ferns for the new set up!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 4, 2009)

False... (but you should join our next society meeting. A guy will give a lecture about Ferns, and he owns the largest fern collection in Switzerland)

TPBM, does not understand why his/her plant of Brassocattleya Maikai 'Mayumi' does not want to bloom (6 years old, very healthy and vigorous, growing like weed, receives lots of light, and nothing...)


----------



## Clark (Jul 4, 2009)

false. but good luck with that.

tpbm peddled past a pod of Pacific dolphins recently.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2009)

false


tpbm gets to work every holiday!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2009)

No, unless i was working only on holiday and earned money for the whole year... I would like that...hehe

TPBM would like to go to the cinema and see and science fiction movie!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2009)

if it was a good one

tpbm picked lots of strawberries yesterday but had to pick around lots of slugs because of the rain!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought of picking some today but I could not find any...

TPBM has a terrible headache...


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 5, 2009)

true, unfortunately!
actually, it's not the worst ever but headaches are no fun!


tpbm can't get enough of those funky lava lites!


----------



## Clark (Jul 5, 2009)

false. are these exterior landscape or interior tabletops?

tpbm has monkeyed around at the San Diego Zoo.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 5, 2009)

true, but looooooong agoooooo.... 

TPBM, has received confirmation that the Paph seeds sent for in-vitro germination, finally decided to start doing something (They needed more than 4 months to start germinating!!)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2009)

False, Im abstaining from pollenating until I get married! 
TPBM had sports practice 3 times this week.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 5, 2009)

well, I was probably running three times this week at work because of: sprinkler about to get me; broken drip line; was late for work 
 does that qualify?

tpbm thinks les nesman had natty attire


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 6, 2009)

absolutely!

tpbm is ready for a nap


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmm? True, now that you mention it, but its not going to happen. 

TPBM is anxiously awaiting fresh picked cherries


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2009)

False, but I have overpriced watermelon waiting in the fridge! 
TPBM sent plants to Memphis, [Tenn] to trade.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 6, 2009)

false but i had a girlfriend in high school who lived there....

tpbm has at least one lava lite


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 6, 2009)

false, but i have given one for a gift...

TPBM still remembers the heavenly smell of a wild orchid he/she saw yesterday!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2009)

False, all I saw yesterdays were subways, highways, and paintballs.
TPBM is figuring out this month's orchid budget!


----------



## Clark (Jul 6, 2009)

true we know it, bet yours is higher.

tpbm ate some really, really good Mexican food recently.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 6, 2009)

True.. planing to order some plants from OL and also from two other nurseries in Europe... budget is a limiting factor, in order to avoid a family crisis...

TPBM knows Soap&Skin (talking about the artist, not about personal hygiene)

oops! Clarck was faster than me... so here again:

False, no good mexican restaurants in Switzerland!! 

TPBM knows Soap&Skin (talking about the artist, not about personal hygiene)


----------



## Clark (Jul 6, 2009)

false. but wishes they bought 'SPNG' when it was .007 cents.

tpbm looks like a boiled lobster.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2009)

????? False!!! I do not have the pincers/claws...

TPBM needs to go to the super market!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2009)

True but I don't cook very much so it's not a big deal. 
TPBM has never shoplifted!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't remember, so I hope not!

tpbm likes the smell of the air when it's about to rain


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 7, 2009)

True!! Fungi do a great job...

TPBM just heates the heat and the constant sweating!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2009)

true, hate sweating in cold humid greenhouses and things like that when not really doing any work, but don't mind if real activity/work/exercise is going on. really hate it when inside in shade and doing nothing but still sweating...

tpbm loaded perennials for orders today


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2009)

False, BS paperwork and covering butt.
TPBM just ate cookies!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 8, 2009)

False, but I like cookies...

TPBM is looking forward to the arrival of an order...


----------



## Clark (Jul 8, 2009)

true-actually 3 orders, all paphs.

tpbm is swimming in aloe.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2009)

Nope! just a little in the lotion on the arms.
TPBM just figured out their orchid supplies order to start repotting and it's over $300!!!! :sob:


----------



## Scott Ware (Jul 8, 2009)

True - but the truck can't be here with the 2 pallets of bark until next week.

TPBM is facing a huge pile of aircone pots that need washing before repotting can begin.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 8, 2009)

False, athough I should wash some for the newcomers...

TPBM must find some money to buy more orchids...!!!! (Am I addicted???)


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, that's for sure!

In fact, TPBM just placed another order today!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 8, 2009)

False. No monies for the Orchies lately

TPBM feels that a brand new laptop should not be having driver issues


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 9, 2009)

true

tpbm was on a quaking bog this afternoon


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 9, 2009)

False!!!

TPBM is going to two trips the following two days!


----------



## Clark (Jul 9, 2009)

false. Done trippin'.

After visiting Venice Beach, *tpbm* has redefined his/her mental
image of freak.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2009)

False, I grew up in Greenwich Village, there isn't much that can shock me! 
TPBM is pondering adding a group of multiple level carts to fit in more orchids!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 9, 2009)

almost true. i've delved into collecting lava lites recently and i may need the shelves for those...


tpbm is having lunch


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 9, 2009)

False... it is 6:30 pm on thi sisde of the world... time for dinner is coming 

TPBM, is looking forward to finally going on holidays (in one month ) and take lots of pictures of wild orchids in the highland platteau of the Amazonian Forest... yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## Clark (Jul 9, 2009)

false. just got back.

On a recent away, *tpbm* was surprised to be surrounded by the flower in
his/her avatar. (I mean everywhere)


----------



## lipelgas (Jul 9, 2009)

tpbprevios is just surprised to be surrounded by the flowers at home (as not had enought time for my orchids for several weeks...)

tpbm will have a nice weekend with wild orchids and not so wild horses and will not bother herself with camera . place: southwestern islands of estonia.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 9, 2009)

I hope it is true cause i go to the mountains tomorrow and on Saturday, so I hope to find wild orchids to photo...

TPBM feels verry tired!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 9, 2009)

false, just average tired

tpbm is cutting up strawberries but contemplating shooting some hoops


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2009)

False, I'm about to leave work! 
TPBM will eat take home tonight!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 9, 2009)

True. Done. Yummo. Working nights sucks hunh?

TPBM is glad to see all their orchids doing well outdoors


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 10, 2009)

false. i ain't got no orchids outside....

tpbm likes mel brooks movies


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2009)

True, its good to be the king!

tpbm had agar on his/her fingers last night.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 10, 2009)

false; strawberry juice

tpbm spent most of the day helping to find greenhouse control circuits fried by the last thunderstorm (all in a chain, bad ones made good ones act bad so difficult to isolate)


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 11, 2009)

False! I was on the mountain!!!

TPBM is going to tha maountain again tomorrow!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2009)

False, but doing model trains again. 
TPBM is hopefully getting ultrasonic fogger fixed.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 11, 2009)

false


tpbm found a giant nest of hornets on part of the house where he/she never looks...


----------



## Heather (Jul 11, 2009)

False, but we do have black widows (yay!) 
TPBM finally got a decent night's sleep last night. (mmm, new mattresses rock!)


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 11, 2009)

False - was spoiled with 60 degree nights & low humidity, now humidity is 70% @70 degrees, summer has to come at some point!
TPBM has an orchid club meeting tomorrow! 
(In my case the Bailey's are coming!)


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 11, 2009)

False, wish I belonged to one and could go to a meeting!!!

TPBM just bought a fan to substitute the aircondition!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2009)

false

tpbm is glad to see heather post here again


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2009)

true!


tpbm has snakes in his/her yard.


----------



## Clark (Jul 12, 2009)

true. 2 types of garter.

tpbm is peeling like a reptile.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2009)

False, I've avoided the sun so far this year!
TPBM just had a [turkey] BLT!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2009)

false, homemade venison stroganoff

tpbm saw grass of parnassus flowers for the first time today


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 12, 2009)

False. 

TPBM made homemade butter today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 13, 2009)

False, I have a supermarket at the corner... 1/2 pound butter : 2 CHF 

TPBM, thinks that the weekend was too short!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2009)

Definately!!!!!

TP'sBM legs are acking from the mountain hicking!!!


----------



## Clark (Jul 13, 2009)

That was last week, hiked in California. And damn, my wife is fit!

tpbm needs to lay of the booze for a while, seen woodchuck acting like
squirrel in tree.

(i have been outdoors alot, never seen groundhog climbing in a tree.)


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 13, 2009)

false


tpbm wants to go back to sleep


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2009)

False, not yet!!!! hehe...

TPBM needs to purchase some sphagnum moss!!!


----------



## Scott Ware (Jul 13, 2009)

True. I just finished the last of a 25 kilo bale that I bought in 1988 and now all I can find available are those dinky little 3 kilo bales. Things sure change in a hurry! 

TPBM went a little crazy with new orchid acquisitions this week.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 13, 2009)

false but totally with lava lite purchases....


tpbm has gone over a year without a cigarette


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2009)

Semi true!!!! New aquisitions yes, but not crazy, yet...
TPBM is amazed that a 25kg bale of sphagnum needs 21 years to finish!!! hehe...

You got first likespaphs...

True 25 years...,  but passive smoking though...

TPBM has to modify some wood sticks he/she found to put into the orchidarium


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 13, 2009)

False, not adding wood sticks into my orchidarium 

TPBM has just discovered that his/her Oncidium splendidum and Catasetum planiceps are spiking for the first time


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 13, 2009)

false. my catasetum reward me by dying....


tpbm has an orchid society meeting this week


----------



## TADD (Jul 13, 2009)

False last weekend....

TPBM is sad their house was broken into and lost much stuff.....


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2009)

False!!! I hope things get better soon!!!

TPBM has just had an arguement!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 13, 2009)

False, I cannot have an argument with my cats and fish...nor with my plants 


TPBM, just bought Paph Wössner Tigerhenry and Lophiaris nana in ebay


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2009)

False, I dont even know what kind of phrags those are! 
TPBM is ordering orchids for Orchid journey in 2 weeks.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2009)

false, may do an orchid journey second week of august if things align

(I saw a woodchuck climb a tree pretty quickly years ago when our dog chased it...)

tpbm just saw a huge rainbow


----------



## Clark (Jul 14, 2009)

No rainbows for a month here.

about the woodchuck, thanks, my wife found it hard to believe. 

tpbm filled up over the weekend at $2.09/gallon for unleaded regular.
(my state may be slimy, but our gas is cheaper)


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 14, 2009)

false, $2.71 (state gas taxes are a killer, plus local collusion keeps it higher than further north even in more remote areas)

tpbm enjoyed the nice weather today, but has to wonder if this cool weather is going to continue


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 14, 2009)

False. Where's the warmth? Where's the humidity? I'm freezing, call me when July gets here! 

TPBM found mealy bugs today


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2009)

Nope, but a little scale this AM! 
TPBM ordered plants today.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 15, 2009)

Are u watching me??? True!!!

TPBM needs to buy a tv!!!!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 15, 2009)

False, I don't watch TV 

TPBM has just discovered snails and slugs in his/her orchidarium (where the *#*%& did they come from??)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2009)

False. 
TPBM must do maintenance on some plants w/ suspect browning of the leaves!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2009)

partly true, though need to get rid of mealybugs

tpbm has taken flying lessons


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2009)

False!!!!! But it would be interesting!!

TPBM is expecting some friends to arrive in a couple of hours!!


----------



## Clark (Jul 16, 2009)

false. off today, 35 mile bike ride, and combine 2 hobbies later-
orchids and photography, and possibly post photos.

tpbm has a family member who needs to go to gamblers anonymous-
SO hit box pool at work again (3rd time in 2009, only $500 this time). :rollhappy:

Bawhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 16, 2009)

false....


tpbm had some really terrific ginger ice cream last night


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2009)

False, I don't think I had anything! 
TPBM wants fried chicken for lunch.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 16, 2009)

half true, I want it but for dinner  and you know what? I will have it! 

TPBM, has discovered that his/her Paph Fumi's Delight is developing something that looks like a spike  (Aren't they supposed to bloom in spring!?)


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 16, 2009)

false (and i dunno)

tpbm is fuming mad at inconsiderate people


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 16, 2009)

false; I do my best to not let inconsiderate people dictate my emotions.... (it's their problem, don't want to let them make it mine! would be twice as bad...) I do shake my head and think 'idiot', so I'm not completely immune!

tpbm thinks ginger ice cream sounds intriguing, but just had some vanilla ice cream with hand-picked strawberries that was out of this world :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2009)

False, lactose intolerant! 
TPBM worries about the future due to experiences with today's youth!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 16, 2009)

False... My Grandmother had the same concerns about the future due to experience with the youth at that time, the story repeated with my parents and teh youth at their time... so I do not worry anymore... it will not change..

TPBM, has bloomed a rupiculous Laelia (L. bradei) for the first time...


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 16, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> False... My Grandmother had the same concerns about the future due to experience with the youth at that time, the story repeated with my parents and teh youth at their time... so I do not worry anymore... it will not change..
> 
> TPBM, has bloomed a rupiculous Laelia (L. bradei) for the first time...



oh, but things have been changing the whole time. your grandmother's upstart youth would probably be choirboys in comparison to the people that exist nowadays. 

...and false. my rupiculous laelias died off long ago and don't think I had a bradei

tpbm has laundry to do


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 16, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> oh, but things have been changing the whole time. your grandmother's upstart youth would probably be choirboys in comparison to the people that exist nowadays.


 Ofcourse things change with time, but not the fact that older people will always be concern aboutthe future due to experience with younger people... that's why I think it is just part of life, and I decided notto worry about that... and always, people will think that in the past times you could have a better life (and I don't think about that at all either)

False, I had my laundry yesterday..

TPBM, has an appointment at the hospital tomorrow morning. Is not supposed to eat anything tonight, and can also not sleep because he/she is hungry


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2009)

False, but I do think I have an appointment Tuesday same time as 2 important meetings! 
TPBM will hopefully get out of the office soon and get to practice!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 16, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> Ofcourse things change with time, but not the fact that older people will always be concern aboutthe future due to experience with younger people...



oh, yes I understand that point, and agree that older people will trend towards thinking that youngsters have all gone to pot (not entirely literally but somewhat... )

false, already out! 

tpbm needs to finish painting (a room, not art  )


----------



## Clark (Jul 17, 2009)

false. no painting this year.

tpbm is going commando at work today.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 17, 2009)

Today morning I go up to the mountain, so it is a commando-like work...

TPBM gave a Betta fish as gift to his/her girlfriend / boyfriend!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 19, 2009)

(wow, everyone must have been out this weekend!)

false, no fish gifts

tpbm has a specific food that they just can't stand or are allergic to


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2009)

True, but I love and can't eat ice cream! :sob:
TPBM has big tax bills to pay!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 20, 2009)

kinda true (car tax)


tpbm needs to stop buying so much on impulse...


----------



## Clark (Jul 20, 2009)

nope, that's my wife.

tpbm needs to stop eating four servings of Jello at night.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 20, 2009)

False, but I guess I shouldn't start .

TPBM tried some raw tuna yesterday, and though it was okay, still doesn't get the whole raw fish thing .


----------



## nikv (Jul 20, 2009)

Not yesterday, but I had sashimi in Friday. Love sashimi and sushi.

TPBM discovered their Cattleya harrisoniana in bloom today.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 20, 2009)

false


tpbm gets to see an old friend tonight he/she hasn't seen in a long time


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2009)

False, although you never know! 
TPBM is getting overworked!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 20, 2009)

half True.... already overworked 

TPBM, has had a rush, and in a moment of craziness has ordered 9 new Paphies plus 3 Corybas (and will receive Paph delenatii album and a surprise plant for free )


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2009)

False, I need corybas and delenatii album!!! :drool:
TPBM is also considering esqirolei v. album!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 20, 2009)

Half True, I was considering it, but decided for 2 xPaph. bellatulum album and 1 x Paph. niveum album, plus 1 x "Paph. delenatii var. album ´Anja´SM/DOG --- for free---", I think that's enough album for a while... 

TPBM, just had Cucumber with Yoghurt and spearmint for dinner...


----------



## Clark (Jul 20, 2009)

false. no flesh involved.

tpbm had steak on the grill w/ corn on cob tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 20, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> false. no flesh involved.
> 
> tpbm had steak on the grill w/ corn on cob tonight.



I would have if you had invited me for dinner!  

tpbm just ate a whole bag of yellow seedless grapes (mmmm)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2009)

False, but I just bought some lean hamburger, and some (cooked) brown rice. 
TPBM just got an income tax check from past years!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 21, 2009)

I would love to!!! hehe... not into these things yet!!! so false!!!

TPBM has to do a lot of photo editing!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2009)

False, I have enough trouble with photoing! 
TPBM just ate so many Bagle Crisps that their stomach hurts!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 21, 2009)

false, sometimes happens with doritos though especially if I drink cider or orange juice at the same time

tpbm got some exercise tonight, but needs more on a regular basis


----------



## Clark (Jul 21, 2009)

false-true

tpbm was on aol today to see photos of the ten ugliest plants- one was a mushroom.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 22, 2009)

False but I would love to see some photos!!!

TPBM is happy to have met with a cousin of his/hers yesterday after almost 5 years!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clark (Jul 22, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> False but I would love to see some photos!!!


http://home.aol.com/gardening/flowers/the-ugliest-plants-in-the-world


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 22, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> http://home.aol.com/gardening/flowers/the-ugliest-plants-in-the-world



hhhmmm.... just wondering who decided that list... I think there uglier plants that Amorphophallus or Nepenthes (just to mention two from the list)... 

****************

Back to teh game: Biothanasis entry...

False, to meet my cousins I would have to travel to Spain, Denmark, USA or Venezuela...

TPBM is wondering that the RHS is not aware that since looooooong ago, it is accepted that mushroms are not Plants...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2009)

False, I wonder if RHS could find a plant in their underwear!
TPBM wishes they could travel more.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 22, 2009)

True, even though my family and friends think I already travel too much... 

TPBM, is waiting for confirmation from a nursery, that they could deliver 2 or 3 Paph thaianum soon... yeahhh...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2009)

False, I live in the land of beaurocratic idiosy! 
TPBM is tempted to blow IRS refund on rare paphs!


----------



## Clark (Jul 22, 2009)

false.

tpbm has Drosera in bud


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 22, 2009)

false, though was recently at bog where there were thousands

tpbm experienced some summer today


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 23, 2009)

a bit true, it's humid!


tpbm is ready for a nap


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2009)

False, too stressed!
TPBM is getting grief from too many sources.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 23, 2009)

false; I utilize my 'spidey sense' for those who would inflict grief, and avoid accordingly (smile) though some metal inflicted some grief on my head this afternoon at work 

tpbm loves fresh veggies steamed with butter


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 24, 2009)

very true


tpbm has a groovy garden this year


----------



## Clark (Jul 24, 2009)

always. 

when *tpbm* constructed his/her water feature (babbling brook, pond,
waterfall, ect), that person was rewarded with a clutch of fossiled eggs.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2009)

False
TPBM will be buying a car soon.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 24, 2009)

False!!! 

TPBM drunk had a glass of homemade mango milkshake 2-3 ours ago!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 24, 2009)

false but sounds tasty!

tpbm has followed a rainbow to it's end....


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2009)

Not exactly, but what did you find???

TPBM talked with a rather obnoxious salesperson today.


----------



## Clark (Jul 25, 2009)

false, but that is a great form of free entertainment.

tpbm is going to meet at least one other slippertalker today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 25, 2009)

False... not many STer around here... 

TPBM will received a group of ordered plants today


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 25, 2009)

false but i'm hoping to get a lava lite!

tpbm said "mmm... coffee" this morning


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2009)

False, coffee is bad for me...!!!

TPBM did some birdwatching today, but without optical means (telescope, binoculars etc)


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 25, 2009)

false, watched a chipmunk dive into a drain hole at work today, then peered into the hole up-close, much to the critter's consternation

tpbm actually saw blue sky for most of today (though it was through the open greenhouse roofs at work)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 25, 2009)

True, it was blue blue blue today and stinkin' hot. I'm loving it. 

TPBM toured a bunch of outdoor gardens today.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 25, 2009)

False, but spent the most amazing day indulging in one of my other hobbies (quilting) at my favorite retreat house located in the woods by a stream.

TPBM's only Catt has a bud about to pop .


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2009)

False, only one catt and it hates me too much to bloom! 
TPBM saw 5+ slippertalkers this past weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 27, 2009)

false

tpbm is ready to go home from work


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 27, 2009)

False... I just came back home from work (quite late today actually: 8:00 pm)

TPBM is angry because he/she received a new Paph with bud, but without roots  (and two slugs in the pot!)


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 27, 2009)

false (but sorry to hear). try dumping cold coffee or sprinkle fresh coffee grounds into the media to chase the slugs away. stronger caffeine kills them but this treatment will make them very unhappy and maybe leave the pot (or take out of the pot, soak in cold coffee and repot)

tpbm just had some venison spiedies in italian bread and plans to have some corn on the cob and dessert items soon for dinner! :drool: mmmmmmm


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2009)

false, but I'll join you for dinner...

Interesting about coffee grounds -- I've never heard about that before. Thanks, Charles.

TPBM is having guests for dinner tomorrow evening, who, essentially, invited themselves.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 27, 2009)

(needs to be unused coffee grounds to be really effective, though some say that used will work a little...)


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2009)

False...!!! But have fun...

TPBM hasn't seen the forum posts for two days!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2009)

False, this is theraputically calming for me!
TPBM has Dr's appointment today but it took so long to get an appt. that the problem no longer exists!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 28, 2009)

Half True, I indeed had an appointment today, and indeed it took quite long to get an appointment... but the problem is still there 

TPBM, is considering to quit with S/H for some paphies (My Paphies are doing well in S/H, but the test Paphies are doing a lot better in bark medium)


----------



## Clark (Jul 29, 2009)

false. no go on hydro.

tpbm has extremely territorial hummingbird in his/her garden.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 29, 2009)

False, no hummingbirds in Europe and also no garden in my apartment  (But in venezuela I indeed had quite territorial and "aggresive" hummingbird species in my garden)

TPBM, is counting down the days for his/her holidays abroad (Venezuela in my case! - Promise Orchid Pictures as much as I can)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 29, 2009)

Well partly true...always counting down the days to vacation, but I'm not going abroad...

TPBM has taken the day off work to watch over their landscapers.


----------



## Clark (Jul 29, 2009)

false. Any fossilized eggs?

tpbm has worked for his/her mother-in-law recently.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2009)

Nope, never made that mistake! 
TPBM is not going to practice so they get to run up flights of stairs tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 29, 2009)

false, walked a few trails while swatting at deer flies so I'm all set (though I need more exercise than that)

tpbm likes the smell of orchids in the morning/evening


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 30, 2009)

true!!!!!! Although I do not have any at the moment, I love the smell of the ones I find on the mountain on weekends ...

TPBM is a bit sorry that he/she will have to leave their collection for about 3weeks...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2009)

False. If I ever go away that long I will be paying somebody to take care of plants! 
TPBM is going to test drive a smart car tonight!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 30, 2009)

False, I don't like Fisher Price Cars  


TPBM (will be away for 3 weeks, and have someone caring for his/her plants), has seen that many Paphies in his/her collection will bloom while on holidays...


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 30, 2009)

False, I don't think so...

TPBM has tasted "umeboshi" for the first time in their life!!!!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 30, 2009)

False, I am addicted already to Umeboshi (love to eat them while drinking beer! 

TPBM, will get new glasses tomorrow


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 30, 2009)

False, althought I should go to an ophthalmologist and then to an optician to check!!!!

TPBM received a plant today that it was not in a good condition...


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 30, 2009)

false; no new plants

tpbm believes in the adage, "no news is good news", and that it can have several different meanings and all of them true


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 30, 2009)

Absolutely TRUE!! 

TPBM, wishes he/she would live in a slightly cooler place (at least during Summer Time!)


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 31, 2009)

Definately true!!!!

TPBM is going to university in a few minutes!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 31, 2009)

uh, false, got here a while ago (i work here...)

tpbm is amazed at my new lava lite giant which is about 27 inches (almost 69 cm)


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 31, 2009)

False, I have never seen your Lava Lite 

TPBM, is invited for dinner tonight, and is worried because he/she forgot to tell the host about all the things he/she is currently not allowed to eat (for health reasons!)


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 31, 2009)

False, I hope you can enjoy the meal!!!

The person below me tasted dragonfruit for the first time in their life a few minutes ago...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2009)

False, and I'm eating lots of fresh leechees tonight before the melamakaronas!


Kavanaru said:


> False, I don't like Fisher Price Cars


I don't think so! 
http://www.smartuki.com/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIOzV_qSu4g&NR=1
TPBM has had a sleeper car w/ NO2 added!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 31, 2009)

false, never driven a rocket before (or is this something new?)

tpbm has learned that all organic tomatoes in our whole area have been wiped out by early blight (no fungicide sprays)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2009)

False, if it's true I didn't hear about it. 
Not a rocket car, an S-10 pickup w/ nitrous kit!
TPNM is having shrimp and Pasta for diner tonight!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 1, 2009)

false but that sounds quite nice

tpbm is ready for another day


----------



## Clark (Aug 1, 2009)

true. out the door after another sentence.

tpbm is unlikely to make an orchid purchase today  .


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 1, 2009)

very true, unfortunately.....

tpbm is gonna try to get some repotting started in the next few days


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 1, 2009)

that has been the plan for about the last few months... (so..)

tpbm is thinking about something for dinner....


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 1, 2009)

False... I had dinner 5 hours ago 

TPBM, will go swimming at the lake tomorrow...


----------



## Clark (Aug 2, 2009)

part true. friends pool.

tpbm is up way too early for a Sunday.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 2, 2009)

Absolutely TRUE!!! I was up at 6:00 am... 

TPBM is bidding for two hangianum hybrids


----------



## Clark (Aug 2, 2009)

false. no bidding right now.

4:30 am for me. crashed early last night after an afternoon of daiquiris.

tpbm bought cypress mulch from Petco this week, and is wondering if
GoldenRose gets hers there as well.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 2, 2009)

4:30 am on Sunday!!! That's not early... that's criminal!!!

False, don't know what is Petco and never used cypress mulch (what is it used for?)

TPBM, just bought Paph Shun-Fa Golden and Paph In-charm Handel


----------



## Clark (Aug 2, 2009)

false. tend to gravitate towards narrow petaled species and hybrids.

My auction Phrag. from Rose had an unfamiliar look for 'soil'.
I had seen in one of her posts that she uses cypress instead of fir bark (at least on some plants). My auction Phrag. will double in size in a year.

tpbm has read on the forum about the importance of moisture on the surface
of medium. (In 2wks Pk has noticable positive reactions).


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 2, 2009)

true


tpbm wants the coffee to kick in faster


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 2, 2009)

false, no desire for coffee or caffeine

tpbm isn't surprised to see another day of misty rain after one of nice sunshine


----------



## Beth (Aug 2, 2009)

True, the weather sucks this summer 

TPBM does not have any zygopetalum in their collection.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 2, 2009)

True!!! I have killed all I had...LOL

TPBM is very tired from the today's trip!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 2, 2009)

False no trip today!
TPBM is expecting out of town guests next month.


Clark Edward said:


> tpbm bought cypress mulch from Petco this week, and is wondering if
> GoldenRose gets hers there as well.


Nope - got mine at Home Depot this spring $1.48 for a 2 cub.ft. bag!



Kavanaru said:


> False, don't know what is Petco and never used cypress mulch (what is it used for?)


Petco is a pet store & cypress mulch/bark is used for reptile bedding, for us a potting media! I think Gilda was the one that mentioned she was trying it & I thought good idea - cypress grow in swampy/wet areas would phrags not require repotting as often because the media is not breaking down as quick?


----------



## Clark (Aug 2, 2009)

false. but if any fellow Slipertalkers want to stop by, PM me for my phone#.

tpbm paid too much for their cypress mulch.

Could someone tell me the ph of cypress vs. fir bark?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 2, 2009)

false, no mulch, also don't know pH's

believe it or not (don't shoot tpbm), but tpbm went to their recent orchid society meeting and the show table had not a single slipper orchid on it


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 3, 2009)

True, most people at our orchid society don't really like Paphies (with some exceptions, of course)

TPBM, had a great sunny and warm (actually hot) Sunday, and is surprised this morning to see a rainy and (F*#&Ç*) cold Monday..


----------



## Beth (Aug 3, 2009)

False, Sunday was misty with a bit of rain - and I'm NOT surprised to see the same today. It's not really cold though. Just right for orchids, but too humid for me 

TPBM has the same kind of weather and actually enjoys it.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2009)

True, I like cool and humid.
TPBM needs to survey 200-300 orchids to see what sizes of pots to order!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 3, 2009)

(I like cool and humid, but not when alternated with HOT and sunny à la one-for-you-one-for-me!)

False, no need to order new pots 

TPBM, is feeling sick (grippe symptoms), and his/her colleagues say he/she's gotten the swine flu, because "he/she is a pig"


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 3, 2009)

false but get better soon.

tpbm is almost done with work for the week


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 3, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> tpbm is almost done with work for the week


For the week!!!???  Which calender do you use!!?? Here the week sis juts starting today:sob:!! Therefore, FALSE!

TPBM, just came home to find out his/her cats were playing with the water pump of the orchidarium, and there is water every where...


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 3, 2009)

:rollhappy: False-one reason I don't have any cats.

TPBM tried out their new Aircone pots this morning.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2009)

False, I'm avoiding repotting until i Get all the sizes I need.
TPBM will try to buy leechees tonight.


----------



## Clark (Aug 3, 2009)

false. didn't buy a thing tonight.

tpbm's weedwacker is in the shop (and its a Stihl).


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 3, 2009)

false

tpbm actually made a rachel ray recipe the other night and it was pretty good


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 3, 2009)

false...been BBQing for the most part...and been enjoying the fresh sweet corn season...yum

TPBM wishes today was Friday


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 3, 2009)

false; vacation starts thursday ; )

tpbm was surprised to find a grass pink still in flower in a bog today


----------



## Clark (Aug 4, 2009)

false. no bogs in a while.

tpbm needs a brake job on his/her auto.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 4, 2009)

False. Recently done 

TPBM is happiest with heat & humidity


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 4, 2009)

Faaaaaaaaaaaaaalse!!! I'm a melting, simpering, whining wimp in heat and humidity. _(See - bet y'all just thought I was that way all the time!)_

TPBM is thrilled to wake up to cloudy skies and cooler temps this morning after a couple weeks of ridiculously warm weather.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2009)

False, I live in Seattle, where it's always rainy, er I mean NYC! 
TPBM has flasks of plants being grown by others.


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 4, 2009)

False. I am growing out flasks for others and I bet they have no clue just how much space they're going to need in a couple more months!

TPBM is preparing pollen from the most outstanding paph species they have ever bloomed for overnight shipment to the opposite corner of the country.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 4, 2009)

False, even though I could call Paph helenae "the most outstanding Paph species" (it's my favorite species!!), I would not need to ship overnight to the other side of the country (a short drive would be sufficient in Switzerland  - just kidding!)

TPBM, just re-potted and divided a monster Cattleya skinerii into 5 pieces, because it was taking too much space, and will sell for divisions after his/her holidays.


----------



## Clark (Aug 4, 2009)

false. just repotted Phrag longifolium, Paph. Saint Swithin, and Paph. lowii.

tpbm is sweating his/her wazoo off.


----------



## nikv (Aug 4, 2009)

False. I'm sitting directly beneath the air conditioning vent. I'm also wearing a sweater. 

TPBM purchased a Brassavola hybrid on eBay today.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2009)

False; but I'm eyeballing a Paph!
TPBM will have sushi for supper!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 4, 2009)

False!!!! I ate some spagetti and cucumber soup!!!

TPBM enjoyed some homemade melon and mango milkshake earlier!!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 4, 2009)

False, but I must admit it sounds interesting: Mango & Melon (I would however leave the milk out of it )

TPBM, hates having a lumbago


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 4, 2009)

True, I hate it and fortunatelly I do not have it!!!! I hope you get better soon!!!!

TPBM has to do a lot of microscope scanning tomorrow!!!! (I meant that he/she has to see some specimens on the microscope...lol)


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 5, 2009)

false; tomorrow will probably involve sleeping in

tpbm mailed some pollen out last night


----------



## Clark (Aug 5, 2009)

false. went to bed early.

tpbm knows what the Judas goat does (in respect with feral specimens).


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2009)

False , but I can wickopedia it! 
TPBM is getting a[nother] Phrag kovachii!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 5, 2009)

False, I don't like Pk that much as to get one for me (although, I was tempted to order one of its hybrids from OL!)

TPBM, is enjoying the sun today


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2009)

False, I try to avoid the big radioactive blob as much as possible.
[BTW, when you were in NYC I could have given you a PK hybrid! ]
TPBM hope the GNYOS show starts again so more STF visitors come to NYC.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 5, 2009)

True, so they can have as much fun as I had with you and Eric 

(Note: Thanks for the offer, but I would have not been able to bring it Switzerland )

TPBM is planning to go to the 15th European Orchid Congress (in Dresden - September 24th to 27th, 2009) and would like to meet soem STFs there too


----------



## Clark (Aug 5, 2009)

false. but we are talking about Singapore in 2011.

tpbm might do some pseudo-pollinating tonight!


----------



## Heather (Aug 6, 2009)

False. 

TPBM has a job interview next week.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 6, 2009)

false, still on vacation most of the week

tpbm is a lurker who would like to make their first post to the forum on the tpbm thread! (c'mon, you know you want to...)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2009)

False, it's just me and the Ginger kid! oke:
TPBM is working harder than anyone else in the Dept!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 6, 2009)

äääähhhh..... not really 

TPBM, will be at the Angel Fall (or any other water fall!) in just 10 days... YEEEAAHHHH....


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 6, 2009)

False about the Angel Fall, but there is a little fall near my village but I do not know wether I am visiting it or not!!! lol

TPBM has to wake up very early in the morning and has not been to bed yet as he/she should already!!!


----------



## Clark (Aug 6, 2009)

false. 

tpbm already had vacation this year.


----------



## nikv (Aug 6, 2009)

False. My vacation will be the week after next.

TPBM bought a new television set today.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 6, 2009)

false, has been many years since I purchased a tv (or had cable)

tpbm is watching the full moon rise through their window


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 6, 2009)

False-too cloudy and the building next door is in the way.

TPBM hates dealing with government beaurocracy .


----------



## Clark (Aug 7, 2009)

true. building dept.???

tpbm remembers his/her first encounter with a building inspector (I was 17).


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 7, 2009)

oh yeah.. not to be forgotten (I was 22!! and I was not allowed to build a shadehouse for orchids in the farm of my parents.. I never got the permits, but I did anyway)

TPBM, is looking forward to the upcoming holidays, but "afraid" of what he/she will find at his/her destination (Venezuela in my case, with a complicated political situation!)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2009)

False. 
TPBM had stomach trouble this AM; maybe working self into ulcer!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 7, 2009)

false


tpbm just got on facebook


----------



## nikv (Aug 7, 2009)

Not quite true. I joined Facebook three months ago.

TPBM thinks Twitter is a colossal waste of time.


----------



## Clark (Aug 7, 2009)

true. never thought it would of caught on like it did.

tpbm knows its five o'clock somewhere and is enjoying a cold one.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 7, 2009)

well, I just had two cold nectarines ; )

tpbm recently killed a beautiful plant that they bought over the internet from the redlands orchid festival (phal mariae) :sob:


----------



## Clark (Aug 7, 2009)

false. have not killed in a while.

tpbm just realized Twitter and 'the game' share qualities.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 8, 2009)

False...!!!

TPBM will have "pastitsio" for lanch!!!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 8, 2009)

Flase, just salad for lunch today... 

TPBM, knows what a "Paph. micranthum Kwangsi type" is (and will tell me )


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 8, 2009)

false, well, kinda true. it's a variety of micranthum

tpbm is ready for lunch but it's still breakfast time


----------



## bench72 (Aug 8, 2009)

false, even though it is 6am and my tummy is rumbling... I really.. really want my morning coffee, but being sunday I have to wait for the cafe to open later 

TPBM will do some hybridising today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 8, 2009)

True (well, almost) I will not, but I did it already today (I discovered today that it it possible to cross Phalaenopsis with Haraella - there is only one hybrid registered - and decided to try it just for the fun of it)

TPBM, received two Paph micranthum today and is not sure what to do with this species (var. micranthum and var. eburneum ‘Bubble Gum x self)....


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 8, 2009)

false; micranthums for me either sit there or die after a few months

tpbm went to a picnic, then skeet shooting, then saw random fireworks on the way home


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 9, 2009)

False, but it sounds like fun!!!

TPBM hopes it rains soon!!!


----------



## Clark (Aug 9, 2009)

It is raining as I type here.

tpbm has smelled Ursa americana before seeing it, on more than one occcasion.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 9, 2009)

false but i think i've seen the scat.....


tpbm does not like oranges


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 9, 2009)

False, I love oranges... and I can say that until you eat Oranges from Spain, you "have never eaten oranges" (Note: I don't like Spain and have eaten oranges from many many different countries!)

TPBM is enjoying a great sunny Sunday  (after a very rainy Saturday!)


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 9, 2009)

false. sunny yesterday, cloudy today....

tpbm will be somewhere where tomorrow is suppose to be very hot (over 90 degrees F or 32 C)


----------



## Heather (Aug 9, 2009)

True. 101 tomorrow.

TPBM needs to study.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 9, 2009)

true, the insides of my eyelids

tpbm forgot the ferry reservation time, and arrived 10 minutes late! (and ended up waiting on standby for over two hours before getting an opening on another one


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2009)

False, although I was thinking of taking the train to meet you guys!
TPBM is not looking forward to ridiculously hot steamy weather tomorrow!


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2009)

Too true.

tpbm has no chance of being a mother.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 10, 2009)

true, at least, that's what medical science tells me


tpbm is has at least two plants in sheath


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2009)

yup, exactly two. first time for one.

tpbm is now pluggin' Kim's Bike Shop in New Brunswick, NJ. All good.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 10, 2009)

False!

TPBM is going on vacation tomorrow... Swimming, relaxing and more...


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 10, 2009)

False, I need to wait until Saturday... 

TPBM, hasreceived a replacement Paph (the first plant had no roots and some fungi on the leave), a great large and strong plant  but not the same species originally bought


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 10, 2009)

false, but I ordered coffee ice cream tonight from an outdoor stand, and they gave me chocolate instead..

tpbm had a lobster roll (and a pitcher of water) for lunch today :drool:
(man, it was hot and steamy today... the lens of my camera fogged up as soon as I took it out of the bag this morning!  )


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2009)

False but I just made pear sorbet and had sushi for dinner!
TPBM is mad that Krapinsky antivirus wouldn't let them open internet for hours tonight.


----------



## Heather (Aug 11, 2009)

False but I hate Windows if that counts. 

TPBM really wants that pear sorbet recipe.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2009)

False, It's real easy, 2 cans of pear nectar in the ice cream maker! 
TPBM is still hungry and thinking of going downstairs to the supermarket for something beefy!


----------



## Clark (Aug 11, 2009)

false. had four servings of choc. pudding before bed and can still fell it.

tpbm needs to avoid biking on garbage day.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2009)

True, but I need to repair all 3 bikes! 
TPBM was impressed w/ 1st sorbet results and now wants to try many flavors and variations!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 11, 2009)

False, (but I can suggest Lavendel sorbet with a very soft lime touch! EXCELLENT!)

TPMB is P*ç#%*-*@f for having strong lumbago pain just 4 days before holidays (and that after 5 years without pain!) :sob:
(I am supposed to start a 3 days trekking tour in 5 days! )


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2009)

False, I believe in "Better living through Chemistry!" :wink:
TPBM is a mosquito magnet!


----------



## Clark (Aug 12, 2009)

not really. ticks for me.

tpbm, after peddling 43 plus miles, has a raw spot where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 12, 2009)

somewhat true; after driving from utica to long island to cape cod and then back to utica yesterday afternoon, my backside is flat

tpbm listened to garbage about nys politics from passenger on a recent trip, so still thinks politicians are incredibly stupid


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 13, 2009)

false

tpbm is kinda bummed that he/she didn't meet other slipper talk members who may have been really close the other day


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 13, 2009)

False


TPBM had an interesting morning playing a trauma victim for a first-aid class and looked like they had committed a chainsaw massacre afterwards-and still probably hasn't gotten all of the fake blood out of their hair .


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 13, 2009)

False, but sounds really funny... 

TPBM, hada great "integral cereals rissoto" for dinner and was really surprised that Rissotto without rice could be so good


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2009)

likespaphs said:


> tpbm is kinda bummed that he/she didn't meet other slipper talk members who may have been really close the other day



(true, I would have liked to get together with some people if it hadn't been so much of a mad rush to get around and back home. we actually skipped a few stops so that things could be fit in and get ken back home before 10pm tuesday)

false, not sure what that was, but if it tasted good then it couldn't have been too bad

tpbm got back from vacation where they were sweating rivers, to get back to work so that they could sweat more rivers plus a few contact burns from hot 'high' steel (and more tomorrow)


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2009)

mostly true a month ago.

tpbm watches 'Fire in the Sky' before camping and 'Jaws' before the beach.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2009)

false but i'm hoping to hear water in the sky at tonight's phish show!


tpbm wishes that i could take a working lava lite with me to the phish show tonight but realizes part of the problem would be that i don't have a long enough extension cord....


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2009)

False, I know how to wire batteries. 
TPBM would like to go to more concerts.


----------



## nikv (Aug 14, 2009)

True, love concerts.

TPBM will be on vacation next week.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2009)

False, but I may take some time next month w/ Jet Blue deal.
TPBM is itching to order some plants!


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 14, 2009)

True - but I wont - because unlike some folks (TPAM), I can admit when I have run out of space.

TPBM is anticipating a hefty tomato harvest in the coming weeks.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2009)

False. 
BTW, wait until you see the space solver I'm working on! 
TPBM will see G.I. Joe tonight!!


----------



## nikv (Aug 14, 2009)

False. I stopped playing with my G.I. Joe action figures when I was nine. Don't need to see the movie.

TPBM is left-handed.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 14, 2009)

False, I'm a righty. 

TPBM has been off line here for so long, they've got hundreds of posts to view.


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 15, 2009)

False - well, mostly False. Never offline for very long, so usually when I find that many unread posts, I just assume Eric has had a light day at work.

TPBM is about to free up lots of bench space by donating large quantities of unremarkable orchids - some of which probably haven't bloomed for 5-6 years.


----------



## Clark (Aug 15, 2009)

false. but I know I have some turds that I am wasting time with.

tpbm has been watering their Pk like crazy lately.
(to the extent that it is almost swimming, and appears positive)


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 15, 2009)

false (i ain't got no stinkin' kovachii)

tpbm feels like a coffee i.v. drip would be best for today


----------



## bench72 (Aug 15, 2009)

True, although it's way past 1am in the morning and i should wait for it in for another 5 hours at least..

TPBM has just deflasked some Paphs  (go u philippinense hybrids!)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 15, 2009)

False, but good luck with yours!!

TPBM feels guilty that they are on this forum instead of watering and repotting their orchids. :sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2009)

False -- not at all. I'm usually on the forum in the evening, too tired to do anything else!

TPBM helped make lots of people happy today by selling them orchids, and at a discount.


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 15, 2009)

Semi-True. I actually gave away about 400 orchids today. I'm not convinced the people were all that appreciative and the rub is - I still don't see very much freed up bench space.

TPBM wishes the spiders would stop constructing webs across the path to the greenhouse.


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 15, 2009)

> I actually gave away about 400 orchids today.


At the NWOS picnic? I was hoping to go, but had to do a hazmat field class instead that took all day.

False-no greenhouse.

TPBM, who very selectively orders plants due to not much space, received an order yesterday with a different plant from the one ordered .


----------



## Clark (Aug 16, 2009)

false. although I don't have much space. (lot size- 50 x 100ft.).

tpbm is finding out that losing weight is difficult.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2009)

False but also finding out that I will need major effort to get 6-8 pack! 
TPBM has started re-potting effort and is afraid to show the mess the kitchen is in!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 16, 2009)

um, well, there is a table between the living room and kitchen where had piled stuff to start repotting, say maybe in early May 

tpbm just had some pork chops baked with olive oil, black pepper, garlic salt and marjoram, then finished it off with some home-made key lime pie!


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 16, 2009)

False, but sounds good.

TPBM is trying to get some work done with an obnoxious punk/grunge/alternative band blasting away outside at Hemp Fest across the street and is about ready to give up and just leave for awhile or else there will be dire consequences :fight:.

Susan


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2009)

False, I know the local police precinct phone #! 
TPBM had a busy day and didn't get 1/2 the work scheuduled finished!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 16, 2009)

True. I spent much time in the garden and got little else done!
TPBM is mosquito bitten from head to toe...well...maybe they spared the toes.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2009)

False, no bites for 2 days! 
TPBM is going to order some plants today!


----------



## Clark (Aug 17, 2009)

false. but will bid on non-orchid plants after we eat dinner.

tpbm is feeling the 'dog days of August' right now.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 18, 2009)

yes; the perspiration river has been flowing non-stop at work (and some at home)

tpbm has heard the cicadas singing this last week


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 18, 2009)

That's true. I even saw one this afternoon -- I think it was chewing on one of my hostas.

TPBM is planning to do a bunch of repotting tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2009)

False, after work, practice, then bed.
TPBM is planning 2 orchid trips in the next 2 months.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 19, 2009)

true, but for taking pictures, not buying

tpbm is taking their scheduled day off from work today, and is tempted to take the rest of the week as well!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2009)

False, and I can't believe someone w/ a seasonal job would either! 
TPBM got an orchid in the mail last night.


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorta true-got one today to straighten out the screwed up order. Now have the plant ordered as well as get to keep the wrong plant that was sent .

TPBM just got the Christenson book on Phalaenopsis and is really enjoying it.


----------



## Clark (Aug 20, 2009)

false. 

tpbm buys their college books online ($180.00 at school, $30.00 online. same book (WTF)).


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2009)

False, there wasn't really an "online" last time I was in college! 
TPBM is wondering a lot about Chicagoland Orchid festival!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 20, 2009)

true but i realize i won't get home, which is near there....

tpbm is trying to decide between a dr pepper and a peach smoothie


----------



## Heather (Aug 20, 2009)

False, but my vote is for the peach smoothie, hands down.

TPBM is getting a new phone today.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 20, 2009)

false, would be a big waste of money for me

tpbm has lots of fans going in and into/out of their living area


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2009)

True, well, that ddepends on what you mean living area. 
TPBM had a little to eat and will have cold seafood and pastsa salads later.


----------



## Clark (Aug 21, 2009)

false. still full from last night, and strip steak w/ corn on grill tonight

tpbm inspection sticker on auto is 13 months overdue and never gets pulled over.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 21, 2009)

true but on my previous car....


tpbm is sweating


----------



## NYEric (Aug 21, 2009)

False, not leaving air conditioning if at all possible.
TPBM is still considering a car to buy.


----------



## Jimsox (Aug 21, 2009)

false, with the move coming, it's a Uhaul rental!!!
TPBM wishes they were moving to San Diego too!!!


----------



## Clark (Aug 21, 2009)

false. everybody drives like they have narcotics in the car.

tpbm has been stopped at U.S. Customs checkpoint just north of San Diego,
while new Apache attack helicopter monitored from above (I think we were scanned for radiation).


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 21, 2009)

(yikes!) sorry, never been that far west!

tpbm will make some peach cobbler tomorrow


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 21, 2009)

No, but that sure sounds good. :drool: Are you using fresh peaches? mmmmm

TPBM made potato salad for a gardener's get together tomorrow.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 22, 2009)

false but i like potato salad

tpbm wants to eat eat eat!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2009)

TRUE!!
TPBM will go out w/ younger crowd tonight, dancing!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 22, 2009)

false

tpbm has been at a beach watching waves from the hurricane


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2009)

true, but from the Raritan Bay. Not much action yesterday, and now it is like a sheet of glass. Further south, the wave action was severe.

tpbm bought their first Nepenthes recently (miranda for me, couldn't help it with David Attenboroughii in the news this week).


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2009)

false, but I would like to get some. 
TPBM just slammed headfirst into the 21 Century cybersocial phenom!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 23, 2009)

ummm... false? (if you're talking facebook, i've been on a couple weeks now...)

tpbm has to mow the lawn and trim the shrubs soon


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2009)

false

tpbm thinks twin orchards has the best apples & cider (and cider doughnuts!)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 23, 2009)

False. I don't know Twin Orchards (but I'll believe you)

TPBM has more Kale than they know what to do with!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2009)

False.
TPBM is hungry!


----------



## Clark (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn right, almost 8:00pm and did not eat yet today.

tpbm has sunburn on some of their 'chids.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2009)

TRUE!
TPBM has new brachy buds ready to burst!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 25, 2009)

false, but just noticed that a neglected brassavola nodosa and a red phal species are in flower; will have to get pics

tpbm spent nearly an hour messing with new brake pads on their bike tonight, the last few minutes taking off the new, clumsy and poorly-designed pad connectors and used the old ones which went on and lined up in mere minutes


----------



## Clark (Aug 26, 2009)

10 millimeter? I adjusted the pads on my 14 y/o bike just days ago.

tpbm with latex as only protection, has hunted cougars from a Schwinn down the shore on a seasonal basis.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 27, 2009)

false... tee hee hee


tpbm is turning into a curmudgeon.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2009)

True, I'm following in the footsteps of my favorite curmudgeon, H.P. Norton! 
TPBM is ordering more plants tonight!


----------



## nikv (Aug 27, 2009)

False, but I did use Buy It Now on eBay to buy four Paph species today.

TPBM is shivering at work because the A/C is turned down too low.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 27, 2009)

no ac except for when the wind blows

tpbm was recently informed about how many welfare people try to beat the system (and succeed  )


----------



## Clark (Aug 28, 2009)

false. Let me make myself clear-I am against social pacifiers.

Some of *tpbm* favorite memories were made while listening to a Belgium made Browning Auto-5.


----------



## Heather (Aug 28, 2009)

False.

TPBM starts work today.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2009)

False, but good luck and enjoy.
TPBM has a co-worker trying to sucker them into buying her lunch!


----------



## nikv (Aug 28, 2009)

False, but go for it, Eric! 

TPBM was late for work this morning due to a drawbridge being up for barge traffic.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 28, 2009)

false, i asked if it was okay for me to come in late....

tpbm has a little headache


----------



## Clark (Aug 28, 2009)

false. maybe Sunday.

tpbm is having take-out tonight.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2009)

False.
TPBM likes the rain because it helps the native orchids planted in the garden!


----------



## bench72 (Aug 28, 2009)

True and False, it's nice to have the rain for it's nourishing effect on the native orchids in the garden and for greening up the park... but now i can't go out and repot or just generally muck around the garden..

TPBM is going to go online and buy an orchid today (seeing as they can't get any outdoors fun today)


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 28, 2009)

false, am waiting for seedling from meyer's conservatory (a seedling from my parent plant which died) (and by the way, meyers has some paph venustum x paph venustum album seedlings available on their website unless sold out already) 

(wups, already sold out... they do have seedlings of sukhakulii, callosum and urbanianum though)

tpbm will have to work labor day weekend and holiday day


----------



## Renegayde (Aug 29, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> false, am waiting for seedling from meyer's conservatory (a seedling from my parent plant which died) (and by the way, meyers has some paph venustum x paph venustum album seedlings available on their website unless sold out already)



grrrr yeah I wanted that compot but Troy said there was a e-mail before mine that snapped it up

true.....I always have to work the holiday weekends and holidays....LOL the price of being a Sales Service Rep

tpbm is looking forward to a visit from their family in the near future


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 29, 2009)

true...and false but mostly true


tpbm wants yummy sweets for breakfast


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2009)

False, but I should grab a bowl of cereal & milk.
TPBM ordered orchids and bid on ebay orchids last week!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 29, 2009)

False, but I did some checking...

TPBM is wondering wether some autumn flowering orchid plants are going to bloom in a few days or so!!!! (Fingers crossed!!!)


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 29, 2009)

sort of related; wondering if I will have any orchids flowering for our orchid show first weekend in october

tpbm has a soap-box derby going on a few blocks away in their neighborhood (and just got back from their chicken barbecue!)


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 29, 2009)

false, we've got the remnants of tropical storm danny

tpbm likes the radio show this american life


----------



## Clark (Aug 29, 2009)

false. never been expsed to it.

tpbm kicked their kniphofia to the curb this weekend.


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 29, 2009)

False. My grandmother planted it before I was born and even though it's not the best behaved component of the landscape, I think of her every time it blooms.

TPBM just noticed an unusual new fragrance in the greenhouse this morning after a great big stanhopea burst into flower.


----------



## Clark (Aug 30, 2009)

false.
Scott-you just knocked the life out of me. For me it was antirrhinum. Not that it was planted by her, but under her watch, it was my first interest in plants. I guess it was the shape and brightness that differentiated snapdragons form the rest of the garden. Learning to 'squeeze the cheeks' galvanized the memory.

tpbm always show the kids how to squeeze the cheeks.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 30, 2009)

true, well, whenever i can.

tpbm ain't ready for work and wants to go home and back to bed


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2009)

False, it's a real day off, no practice, no tournaments, nothing! 
TPBM may do some plant maintenance.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 30, 2009)

maybe, and/or some cooking (or some flower pictures)

tpbm has been a member since near the beginning of slippertalk (first month; not me)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2009)

False, I just stumbled upon this place a couple of years ago. 
TPBM is going back out in gorgeous weather!


----------



## bench72 (Aug 30, 2009)

Boo ya! True! For winter weather a sunny 23 celsius ain't bad aye! Been for a walk with the dogs already, and will go back out in a little while.. hmm, maybe even head into town...

TPBM knows a recipe for low fat, low sugar choc chip cookies... (does it even exist?)


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 30, 2009)

True-it's called cardboard :evil:.

TPBM will be doing laundry tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 30, 2009)

bench72 said:


> TPBM knows a recipe for low fat, low sugar choc chip cookies... (does it even exist?)



[ there is a sugar substitute that is natural called xylitol - a sugar alcohol that can be used just like sugar in baking and cooking, though not to grow yeast. It has about 40% less calories and doesn't affect the insulin levels very much, and tastes pretty much like sugar, results are the same, no bitter flavor. use the same amount as sugar. about the low fat, well, the things that are used instead of butter or fat are going to kill you faster than the fat will.]

false, starting prep for eggplant lasagna to bake tomorrow and finishing up some plain dill pickles

tpbm has a favorite day of the week (not me necessarily)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 30, 2009)

True. For some reason I really like Thursdays. Probably something to do with it being at the end of the work week.

TPBM feels like summer ends on August 31st, even though it technically doesn't.


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely TRUE!!

TPBM is delighted to have completed all their weekend projects.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2009)

False, but I got a lot done and still got to sit outside and read abit also! 
TPBM is ordering [sending M.O.] orchids today and doesn't even know if the vendor has them for sale!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 31, 2009)

I made an order today and one plant was for sale some months ago, but I was pretty sure that it is for sale now too...  So I think... true!

TPBM received an order today that he/she should get 2-3 weeks ago...  (damn post offices...)


----------



## Clark (Aug 31, 2009)

false. but had plants delivered to house on Saturday from a fellow STer

tpbm notices a huge difference in service to his/her home after screamfest at pos USPO box delivery person (but notice neighbors are getting same shitty service)!


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 1, 2009)

False...haven't had a delivery all summer 

TPBM is having orchid withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 1, 2009)

True. Well new orchid withdrawal anyway...

TPBM has an upset "tummy"


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 1, 2009)

nope, just had some shortbread cookies dipped into coffee ice cream so am doing just fine

tpbm watched a few hours of television while donating platelets this evening, and the popular media gave them a headache


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, slightly true - I had the tv on while I was on the computer listening to music.  I would like on of those shortbread cookies. :drool:

TPBM needs to get more sleep.:snore:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2009)

true. 
Tpbm just got home and is filling water bottles neds to eat.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 2, 2009)

False!!!!!

TPBM is eating breakfast!!!


----------



## Clark (Sep 2, 2009)

false. i skip, most lunches too.

tpbm is listening to prodigy before 45+ mile bike ride.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 2, 2009)

False, I have no bike here...  

TPBM is planning to go to the cinema one of the following days!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2009)

true, District 9! 
TPBM is making plans for trip to Buffalo chicken wing fest this wkend and maybe a trip over the border!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 2, 2009)

sounds like fun, but have to work sat. sun and monday

tpbm often sees big cargo planes flying around while outside at work


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2009)

False, nothin flies over NYC and survives! 
TPBM is turning down a private plane flight to Canandaigua, NY because the corn/airfield is too far from convenient transport!


----------



## nikv (Sep 3, 2009)

True, since I wasn't the person who was invited to fly. And I'm in Calfornia. 

TPBM works near a very active set of railroad tracks. The building shakes when a train goes by.


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2009)

false. but i live near the most active set of tracks and it is the only thing between us and the water.

tpbm turned the head of the chemistry dept. on to slippertalk today , and is wondering if Dr. Nicelady is lurking on this thread  !


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 3, 2009)

it's probably true, but of course not me! ; )

tpbm found out today they only have to work saturday, but may have to be 'on call' for an order on sunday (can't receive a call if I'm out of cell tower range ; / )


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2009)

False, long weekend, Buffalo chickenwings on Sunday! 
TPBM hopes orchid orders don't get stuck while they're away.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 4, 2009)

true, even though i'm not getting any....

tpbm is having an easy time deciding what to have for lunch


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 4, 2009)

True. Turkey sandwich...3 years straight!

TPBM has met someone on this forum!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 4, 2009)

Unfortunatelly false!!!

TPBM does not get a "total request" answer in ebay...


----------



## TADD (Sep 4, 2009)

False....
TPBM is hopefully getting a New World Orchid Gift Certificate this week.....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2009)

False unless you send me one!
TPBM got 2/3 orchid orders today!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 4, 2009)

false

tpbm finally finished making their eggplant lasagna after five days of prep


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2009)

False. 5 days of work, for a meal! Thats why God invented restaurants! 
TPBM is trying to figure out what to do in Buffalo for 3 hours before the chicken wing fest opens!


----------



## Clark (Sep 5, 2009)

false. your shopping for a bottle of ice wine that your bringing back for me (of course you'll be reimbursed).

tpbm is wondering if KAVANARU is wearing a military uniform right now (did he make it out?)

I know cocaine chewing Chavez told the troops to 'get ready' in regards to the FARC allegations.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, now true. I didn't know there were issues down south.
TPBM is now looking up ice wine!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 5, 2009)

false, thinking about lunch


tpbm is being overrun by new students and their parents


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2009)

In a way,true, NYU is starting up. 50,000 students!
TPBM is wondering if likespaphs is working at URI.


----------



## Clark (Sep 5, 2009)

not really, thought he worked at Brown. 

tpbm is wondering if other STers would be interested in doing a overnight trip to bike at Jim Thorpe, Pa. ( there is a shuttle service for a 26 miler, 1.5 % increase in grade the whole way, rental, blah, blah, blah.) Next spring???


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 5, 2009)

false but a friend keeps trying to get me to ride a century or the flattest century in the northeast


tpbm knows i work at brown


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2009)

I guess I do now!

tpbm has a brassavola nodosa that has very tenacious survival habits (grows and flowers with very little water and care) but can't detect any fragrance from it (sad)


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 6, 2009)

false. i smell mine at night....well, when it's in bloom.

tpbm is ready for his/her weekend to start tomorrow!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2009)

false, today

tpbm has a few orchid pictures to take today (and lots of dishes to wash, and laundry...) so much for labor day rest!


----------



## Clark (Sep 6, 2009)

true. but was up at 5:30 and started early w/o waking up the wife.

tpbm will consume some Baccardi today mixed with...


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 6, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> tpbm is wondering if KAVANARU is wearing a military uniform right now (did he make it out?)


 LOL no way... We indeed made it out of the country yesterday... However, not wothout loosing 2h at the drug control "whatever the F*çK you want tocall that place" where half of the passengers (of all flights!) were asked to go the basement of the airport to open the luggages and show what the had inside to ONLY 3 stupid soldats, who also have the great ability to steal your own things in front of your nose and you do not realize it until you are back at home (and I paid A LOT of attention to the guy in order to avoid that situation!). Funny data: According to their own statistics, they have done this check VERY intensively during the last 3 months, and found ONLY one luggage with 5 grs Marihuana (and delayed more tha 2000 flights for more than 2h each!)... and Brainless Chavez and his crew still think this is an afficient and necessary activity!!




Clark Edward said:


> true. but was up at 5:30 and started early w/o waking up the wife.
> 
> tpbm will consume some Baccardi today mixed with...



False, no alcohol on this side due to health problems...

TPBM, is happy to be back at home and to find some very VERY nice blooming orchids in his/her collection  (Pictures will follow soon)


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2009)

False, when i got home some of them died because of the heat...lol

TPBM wants to add a couple of phragmipediums in their collection!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2009)

well, if one or two of the newer ones were to appear in my collection, I wouldn't argue, but won't be buying anything 

tpbm watches lots of 'the three stooges' (not me)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2009)

False, too violent.
TPBM just got back from a long trip.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 7, 2009)

false, but i'm about to take a long trip (well, since i live in the tiny state of rhode island, anything over about twenty minutes is a long trip....)

tpbm grows rice


----------



## Clark (Sep 7, 2009)

false. and can't remember seeing it grown in-person. cool!

tpbm is a little bloated today.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 7, 2009)

false, need to eat and fill up

tpbm likes veggies alot but likes meat just as much


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2009)

True, unfortunately I've grown to have a bad reaction from one of my faves, asparagus! 
TPBM, will have watermelon tonite!


----------



## Clark (Sep 7, 2009)

false. i have 4 servings of strawberry jello lined up.

tpbm has alot of homework ahead.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 8, 2009)

false; I finished my laundry, so all homework (except more cleaning) planned for tonight is done

tpbm's co-worker recently found native orchids on their property when they didn't mow an area for a while


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 8, 2009)

false but I found a few this year. 

TPBM wishes it was May not Sept.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 9, 2009)

False, Although i love spring, I kind of dislike summer...!

TPBM likes the fact that the weather is a bit more cold now...


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 9, 2009)

True... I really appreciate a cooler weather (my cats and plants too!)

TPBM, is suffering of Sciatica for the first time in his/her life (and that's literally a pain in the ass!!)


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 9, 2009)

False, but a friend of mine does!!! And I know she really hurts...!! Ouch! Do you take medication for the pain?? She hurts even most when weather changes!!!

TPBM would like their plants to flower so that he/she can post some flower pics


----------



## Clark (Sep 9, 2009)

true! but most of my collection is 2-5 years from spiking and I have to exibit some patience.

I have back problems also. If it is a cold winter, by the time February rolls around I feel crippled. Keep the weight off and stretch.

tpbm has had gender and racial slurs shouted at them while peddling recently (but no one stops to to talk about it :fight


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2009)

False, but have had one of those bad experiences! 
TPBM is ordering orchids again this week [this is really getting out of control!]!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 9, 2009)

NYEric said:


> [this is really getting out of control!]!



Really??? I thinkj it's ghotten out of control quite long ago... LOL


False, no mor eplants order from my side for thsi year (still waiting for a large shipment from OL and 2 Paph. thaianum from Germany)

TPBM, will have vegetable for dinner...


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 9, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> ..... and 2 Paph. thaianum from Germany)



[hmm, I know a few people who wouldn't complain if a few of that species ended up in certain parts of northeastern north america!  ]

true, steamed italian green beans, onion, cheese pepper, hot pepper green pepper and sweet corn (along with some pork chops and rice)(obviously there will be a lot leftover for lunch tomorrow)

tpbm likes eggplant lasagna, but thinks it is a whole lot of work and dish washing afterwards


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2009)

Partly true -- the way around that is to do what we did this evening: go to a restaurant and have eggplant parmesan. Yummmmmm!

TPBM is dreading having to bring her/his orchids in soon for the Winter.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 10, 2009)

False, I enjoy it in a way!!!  But I have to do some changes to my g.a. first!

TPBM wants to purchase some electrical and structiring materials for their growing area!


----------



## Clark (Sep 10, 2009)

true. for basement area.

tpbm will field test a new product (for me)this weekend-
http://www.missionskincare.com/product/highperformance-antifriction-cream.html
*DON'T GET RUBBED THE WRONG WAY*


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2009)

False.
TPBM is thinking about going to their Orchid Society show for the first time in years!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll be going to our society show, and it will be the first time in a year...

tpbm likes chunky applesauce instead of smoooth


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 10, 2009)

True and unsweetened

*TPBM* will be spending yet another weekend repairing and painting


----------



## Clark (Sep 10, 2009)

Ha! August was month of repairs here. So false, I'm done with it.

tpbm has a compot of 5 Pk crosses in the mail right now.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2009)

False, only Phal violecea alba and some jewel orchids, but it'll be in the mail when I send the M.O.! 
TPBM likes applesauce with cinnamon! MMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 11, 2009)

false.. I am not a fan of Applesauce... 

TPBM, is happy because it is WWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2009)

False, not yet! 
TPBM will see District 9 this weekend.


----------



## Clark (Sep 11, 2009)

false. might go to Upper East Side to buy from apt. sale.

tpbm is doing some unexpected emergency repotting right now(15 sands all over the f****** place).


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 11, 2009)

Nop! False!

TPBM came almost face to face with a Little Robbin bird (Erithacus rubecula) in the mountains today!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 11, 2009)

false

tpbm is curious to hear about the buffalo wing fest! (pictures of trays of chicken wings would be helpful as well  )


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2009)

False my aching belly knows first hand.  I only took my cell phone photo, and only of the whole event, it got huge! The best wings IMO weren't Buffalo but the Thai and other sweet-hot combos! I got a new computer and haven't figured all the photo download details yet . 
TPBM just put in a large order for CHicagoland!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2009)

false, though I just remembered that I had tried last month to get a club order from oak hill together

tpbm is about to take some orchid pictures finally (since the sun came out just now)


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 12, 2009)

false, cloudy here

tpbm will be very happy when the orchid society auction he/she is chairing is over on tuesday


----------



## Clark (Sep 12, 2009)

for you true, for me false-I like auctions.

tpbm is having BUBBA BURGERS tonight!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2009)

false, none around here (and it's cloudy again...)

tpbm loves pineapple zucchini bread :drool: 
(the recipe of which can be found below) 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7203&highlight=favorite+recipes+megathread&page=2


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I haven't had it, but I'm certain I would love it. :drool: 
TPBM bought some new orchids from Paramount Orchids today.


----------



## Clark (Sep 13, 2009)

false. hope you show them off later.

tpbm had their longifolium nibbled on by a rabbit.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 13, 2009)

false; once had a squirrel destroy a polystachya tayloriana that was soon to attain specimen status :fight::viking:

tpbm is about to go out and ride their bike


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 13, 2009)

False, I wish I had a bike here!!!

TPBM is afraid some of their plants won't make it till the end of autumn...


----------



## Clark (Sep 13, 2009)

true. killer rabbit seemed to like phrag. devil fire even more than longifolium I discovered

tpbm is picking up 75 gl. fishtank in a couple of hours(with stand, hood/lite).


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2009)

False, I have a spare tank or 2! 
TPBM was amazed by tall the beauties in the city today and is shocked that they're not in a better relationship!


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 13, 2009)

False, but believes it is probably the case.

TPBM is easily amused and got a kick out of the names of the 2 cultivars used for Vintage Orchids sukhakulii (http://www.vintageorchids.com/species.htm) :rollhappy::rollhappy:.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> tpbm was amazed by tall the beauties in the city today and is shocked that they're not in a better relationship!



well, send them up to utica...  problem solved (seriously)

true and false- am usually easily amused.. they probably just weren't paying attention. I saw on an orchid website maybe in china or of chinese cymbidiums, an orchid that had the clonal name 'dou ma'... I hear the viet namese at work saying 'dou ma' over and over all day long... (it means a variant of one who sleeps with their maternal parental unit) and wonder if the person who gave it the name knows what it means, or if someone else told them to call it that, or they just have a weird sense of humor

tpbm had showers today when the forecast called for sunny and 76


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 13, 2009)

False!! Cloudy weather and a tiny rain as predicted...

TPBM must immediately go to bed!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2009)

False, I'm at work and someone might see me.
TPBM is wondering if their order from Ecuador was rec'd in time for CHicagoland!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 14, 2009)

false

tpbm is ready for the weekend


----------



## Clark (Sep 14, 2009)

false. studying for chemistry quiz. 

tpbm is waitng for a package of orchids.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 14, 2009)

Semi true!! I am waiting for a couple of packages of orchids...hehe

TPBM put some of the orchids inside for the cold period!!!


----------



## Clark (Sep 14, 2009)

false. every 'chid is still outside. Well, not the following- for obvious reasons.

tpbm repotted 5 Pk crosses today  .


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2009)

False, but I'm still at work! 
TPBM needs to ask for orchid advice.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 14, 2009)

Constantly! 

TPBM is the editor of their orchid society newsletter.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 14, 2009)

False...thank goodness. 

TPBM likes putting their nose where it doesn't belong and one day might get it punched in, LOL


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 15, 2009)

I think true, hahahaha...but i guess I should stop it...!

TPBM is sending a gift to a friend!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 15, 2009)

true

tpbm has two pk hybrids that they received in trade last year that are getting very large!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 15, 2009)

False..

TPBM had to cancel his/her trip to the European Orchids Congress (or any other similar Orchids Show) due to business reasons


----------



## Clark (Sep 15, 2009)

false. business is too slow to get in the way of anything

tpbm wishlist is geting smaller and smaller.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 15, 2009)

well, my interest list always gets bigger (especially after seeing the pk x d'al compot you just got), but the list of things willing to buy goes down...

tpbm needs to get ready for work


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 15, 2009)

False.. I am just coming back home (from work )

TPBM is very sleepy today...


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 15, 2009)

True in a way.

TPBM is receiving two packages with plants tomorrow...


----------



## Clark (Sep 15, 2009)

false. maybe next week.

tpbm cleared a botany hurdle, germinated Sarracenia purpurea (ok, only a couple, but I didn't try very hard either).


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 15, 2009)

True...purple pitcher plant is now growing all over my wetlands

*TPBM*is full of s**t... but couldn't resist


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2009)

1/2 true, I couldn't resist! :evil:
TPBM is eating cinnamon raisin bagel chips!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 16, 2009)

False...never tried them!!! They sound tasty though!

TPBM has a lot of work at the laboratory tomorrow!!!


----------



## Clark (Sep 16, 2009)

false. though I'm in chemistry right now on the campus computer (hehehe).

tpbm has a bunch of nerds in his/her class!(time to go)!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 17, 2009)

false

tpbm is wondering if it is supposed to be cool or rainy later this afternoon


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 17, 2009)

false... I see it with my own eyes... Cold (not cool!) and rainy... 

TPBM, has had too much coffee today...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2009)

False, but what I had was a little bitter..
TPBM is setting out cookie-day snacks for their co-workers!


----------



## Clark (Sep 17, 2009)

false.

tpbm is manipulating sine and cosine into a migraine.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 17, 2009)

No, but I'm working on 2010 Budget forecasts and it's making me totally cranky. 

TPBM wishes they were rich enough to retire early.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 17, 2009)

hahaha... Semi false!

TPBM finds counting countless pollen grains on the microscope very eye tiring!! lol


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm sure if I had to, I would! Standing on my head while trying to look through a camera viewfinder that's six inches off the ground usually does it for me

tpbm was pulled over by a fine young woman police officer tonight! (I was innocent...) maybe


----------



## TADD (Sep 17, 2009)

False, but sounds enticing.... Will have to get the costume and handcuffs out for the wife...

TPBM is tired of work already.......


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 17, 2009)

false, done for this week

tpbm has a native orchid field trip tomorrow! (out of state, allentown pa)


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 18, 2009)

False!

TPBM hopes Charles will take some pictures from his trip...


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 18, 2009)

True... many many pics, and many many orchids 

TPBM, has just discovered snails and centipeds in the orchidarium/terrarium, and has no clue how to get rid of them..


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 18, 2009)

Fortunatelly false! But i guess like in an aquarium, you can put a piece of meat inside and all of the snails (or most of them) come on it and you pick it up and trash it! But i do not know if it is going to work! Centipeds....I don't know! 

TPBM is waiting for the owner of the appartment to come and fix the tap in the bathroom!!


----------



## Clark (Sep 18, 2009)

false. but got a new toilet seat last weekend.

tpbm wouldn't mind grinding out a few miles (or kilometers) with this athlete-
http://www.foxnews.com/slideshow/entertainment/2009/09/01/stars-people?slide=4


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 18, 2009)

hubba hubba... true... (but if the girlfriend is reading this, then false....)

tpbm is thinking about lunch


----------



## nikv (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, I was thinking about Teri Hatcher, so false.

TPBM has to work Saturday as part of our semi-annual Physical Inventory.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 18, 2009)

false. i have to work saturday because it's part of my regular schedule...


tpbm had indian food for lunch


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2009)

False, Shrimp Gyoza and California Roll maki! 
TPBM is waiting for pterostylis, paphs and phrags to be delivered!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 18, 2009)

I am waiting for paphs and I wish I would wait for the other two!!! lol...!!! So semi true!

TPBM is home alone tonight!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 18, 2009)

false! i finally get to see my sweetheart after what seems like forever!

tpbm likes to eat lobsters


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 18, 2009)

True... Lobster Thermidor... Lobster Fra Diablo... or just grilled lobster at the beach... 

TPBM, will post some Orchid pictures soon


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 19, 2009)

I wish it was true...!!!! 

TPBM is going for a visit to ikea in a few minutes...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2009)

False, still no car!
TPBM is going to play w/ model trains!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 19, 2009)

false but i am planning on going to ikea tonight

tpbm has an idea of what i should have for lunch


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 19, 2009)

well I just had some barbecued chicken (made with dinosaur barbecue sauces; wango tango habanero and roasted garlic/onion), which is always good!

tpbm is about to start editing pictures to upload soon


----------



## Clark (Sep 19, 2009)

false. but used the camera yesterday.

(I like IKEA).

tpbm stomach is growling.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 19, 2009)

almost; chicken I had wasn't enough, back for more!

tpbm has uploaded pics for spiranthes cernua and ochroleuca from last weekend, soon for corallorhiza odontorhiza


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 19, 2009)

false

tpbm really enjoys the photos of native orchids people post, just like i do!


----------



## Clark (Sep 19, 2009)

BIG time. 'in situ' - too cool!!!

tpbm feels like a stuffed pig


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2009)

False I haven't eaten yet!
TPBM may sneak into abandoned subway station tonight! :ninja:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 20, 2009)

false but that sounds groovy


tpbm is ready for today


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe after I have another cup of coffee...:wink:

TPBM planted tulips this weekend.


----------



## TADD (Sep 20, 2009)

False... But did repot hundreds of bulbos and a few dozen masdies.... 

TPBM is looking forward to Sunday Football... GO PANTHERS! (hopefully)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 20, 2009)

Ummm, not so much, not really a football fan. 

TPBM has seen hummingbirds in their yard. (I just saw one now, woo hoo!)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2009)

True.
TPBM is enjoying the lower sun level reaching almost all the plants in the livingroom!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 20, 2009)

False, it is pitch black right now!! The night has spread all over!!! (But there are the city lights too...lol)

TPBM hopes he/she finds a better appartment to live in soon...


----------



## Clark (Sep 21, 2009)

false. the apartment I lived in was very cool.

tpbm rented living space for 15plus years in the same place.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2009)

False
TPBM is Going to Florida in a few weeks!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 21, 2009)

True!!!!!

TPBM really needs to get to the gym.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 21, 2009)

true but i'll be lucky if i get on the bike today after work

tpbm is a big fan of sweets


----------



## nikv (Sep 21, 2009)

False. I'm diabetic and therefore don't eat sweets.

TPBM discovered a spike forming on their Stanhopea seedling this morning. :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 21, 2009)

False, but I would love to have a couple and also do this...!!!

TPBM cannot wait for the orders of plants to arrive!!!!


----------



## Hera (Sep 21, 2009)

False, but I am contemplating placing an order. Can never have enough.

TPBM is dreading the first snowfall.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 21, 2009)

kinda true....


tpbm wouldn't mind living somewhere where it's almost always about 80 and sunny....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2009)

False, too warm, I'm comfortable 60's - 70's!
TPBM is wondering if Sam Tsui's site doesn't have something up, how available is it?!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 21, 2009)

haven't shopped there to know

tpbm is hoping more of their plants flower in time for their show, but it doesn't look good (they need a show in early summer...)


----------



## Clark (Sep 21, 2009)

1/2 true, no shows for me

tpbm missed the end of the Giants game.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 21, 2009)

True. BUT I don't watch zee footzball.

TPBM should really bring their orchids indoors before they end up being dead orchid popsicles


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 22, 2009)

Kind of true, but not due to weather, but due to luck of light, cause the day becomes shorter and shorter!

TPBM is going to the mountain again this week weather permited!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 22, 2009)

false, but hope to see pictures

tpbm collected some oyster mushrooms that will be cooked tonight (or tomorrow night)


----------



## Clark (Sep 22, 2009)

false. but remember picking mushrooms when I was six.

tpbm has coolers full of food 'cause the frig crapped out (6 y/o, wtf).


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2009)

False, but I am sorry to hear that! Also congrats on your brand new one!!!

TPBM has more pots than plants...lol


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 23, 2009)

True! 

TPBM may experience the hottest day of the year today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 23, 2009)

False... maybe the hottest of the week, but still under 65F

TPBM, has received some tubers of Cyclamen heredifolium and has no clue how to grow them


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2009)

Use soil (humus based) and keep moist, but a little dry will do too, but only for a day or two! Also do not let it under the sun (if yes, one hour at the most). It also needs some relative humidity and not let it over 25oC! Leaves will be the indicator! Do a little googling and you will find more info! 

True, I got one for me and one for a friend of mine! hehe... I kept the big one (more or less 10cm ion diameter) and I sent the smaller (approx 4cm) to my friend!!!

TPBM is on the verge of a headache!!!!


----------



## Clark (Sep 23, 2009)

true. you must be a fly on the wall (doing chem. HW. and waiting for 'frig repair person. uggg).

back in the day, *tpbm* would be target practicing with Thunderhead 125gr. and foam this week.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 23, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Use soil (humus based) and keep moist, but a little dry will do too, but only for a day or two! Also do not let it under the sun (if yes, one hour at the most). It also needs some relative humidity and not let it over 25oC! Leaves will be the indicator! Do a little googling and you will find more info!


 wow... Thanks!!! I have gotten 8 tubers from 6 to 13 cm diameter! supposed to be two different shades of pink and also alba forms... curious to see if they survive...


back to game 

False, I don't even know know what thunderhead is...

TPBM, is working overtime today, preparing a teleconference he/she is leading tomorrow at 7:00 am and from which he/she was informed today


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 23, 2009)

false, will likely be picking up plants outside where raining and putting on carts

tpbm is trying a variation of southern corn pudding (with wild oyster mushrooms sauteed in butter with onions and garlic salt)


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 24, 2009)

false. just had a cobb salad


tpbm is going to get a flu shot


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 24, 2009)

ABSOLUTELY not!
TPBM has an orchid event this weekend & will look forward to meeting fellow Slippertalkers!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 24, 2009)

False!!! I wish I did... 

TPBM has to purchase a new water boiler!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2009)

thankfully, no

tpbm just found a bud on a pk hybrid! (dropping dead with astonishment)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2009)

False, I found one last night! 
TPBM rec'd some Pterostylis and was underwhelmed by the pea sized tubers!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2009)

I actually opened up the paper towels for mine to finally pot them up (kind of late  ) and saw the same thing. Looks like only one had a shoot so I'm going to order some more so sort of true

tpbm has to listen to a lot of grumbling at work because most workers including tpbm will be laid off for a few months


----------



## Clark (Sep 24, 2009)

false. 

tpbm is F-ing pissed his/her Pk hybrid is still budless. (gorgeous plant, all leaves)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2009)

False, sorry. Buy more plants! oke: 
tpbm just got a plant shipment they forgot about!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 25, 2009)

false

tpbm is about to have some breakfast


----------



## Clark (Sep 25, 2009)

false. ate like slob last night.

tpbm is happy for the folks with budding Pk hybrids :clap: , but would like to know the names.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 25, 2009)

sure, the budding one is incan treasure (longifolium x pk), which someone has called a dog of a cross; my non-budding one is (pk x eric young) don't have the name handy
btw, the budding hybrid is smaller than the non-blooming one (go figure)

tpbm is contemplating some sort of morning news media


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 25, 2009)

true, but i listen to lots of npr


tpbm has been in a bad mood for what feels like weeks


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 25, 2009)

Not really; I was feeling crabby earlier this week, but I think I'm over it. :rollhappy:

TPBM is thinking of sneaking away from work early because it's really nice outside...:evil:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2009)

False, still in the office! 
TPBM is not sure but hopes pterostylis plants are coming out of dormancy so they can be watered!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 25, 2009)

true, I emailed vendor asking when it is safe to repot and then start watering

tpbm saw some nice hart's tongue fern with other interesting small ferns, a large pileated woodpecker flying over a large open expanse around the thruway (much wider open territory than usually see them) but not the native orchid they were hoping to find; a nice day all in all, overall!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2009)

Er, wrong, meetings, helping co-workers and working late.  TGIF - time for laundry! 
TPBM is going to try to figure out how to download photos to new computer.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2009)

I think false!!! Is downloading photos so difficult??? oke:

TPBM saw and took a photo of a Colchicum sp. for the first time in their life!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 26, 2009)

False, Colchicum autumnale was a plague at the my university in Germany...

TPBM, is P%*^#&-O#Ç that the supposed Paphiopedilum helenae fma. delicatum bloomed like a plain normal Paphiopedilum helenae  (and it came from the nursery were it should not be a mistake with its correct ID)


----------



## Clark (Sep 26, 2009)

false. you just made me think about today's news-women thought she was carrying her own child, but upon birth was discovered she was injected with 
another couples embryo. BAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
But I do feel bad for your 'chid, just not pissed.

tpbm gave God a pink slip about 30 years ago.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 26, 2009)

the problem is that I am getting upset already with this happening very often  For Catasetinae, I already gave up: "(IMO) European Nurseries have no clue about Catasetum!!!" but with Pahies? Especially, when coming from the nursery that should know Paphies so good!!?? Ok, I can accept a plant is mislabeled.. but two plants (same nursery) in one year!!!!! That's a joke!!

back to game..

False, I am not fan of Pink (the clour! I like the singer!)... however, next week I should receive a Paphie which is the closest to Pink I would have accepted 

TPBM, will go dancing tonight...


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 26, 2009)

false. off to a scallop festival tonight!


tpbm likes scallops


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 26, 2009)

False!!!! I do not eat seefood!!!!!

TPBM is going to a "release wild animals to the wild" event this evening! (Wounded animals that were taken care of are now fine and healthy and they will be returned to their natural habitat!!!!)


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 26, 2009)

False, but I had the feeling I attended one yesterday when walking in front of the Youth Hostel...

TPBM, is preparing a list of plants to be brought to the OS Meeting next week


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 26, 2009)

close, same but to orchid show

tpbm knows why supposedly the 'Farmer's Almanac' has or used to have a hole in the top corner of the binder!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 26, 2009)

true...but john, don't hang on my answer.....

(funny, right?)

tpbm likes to eat hostess ho hos


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 26, 2009)

False, we do not eat Hostesses in Switzerland. We stopped canibalism few years ago... oke: (but not that long ago, I must admit :evil

TPBM, has spent the whole afternoon with his/her orchids...


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorta true. It is only 10 am right now, but will be spending some quality time with my babies soon.

TPBM just discovered some plants that bloomed this summer are going for another round .


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 26, 2009)

false, quiet flowering time right now



likespaphs said:


> true...but john, don't hang on my answer.....
> 
> (funny, right?)



true! didn't think anyone would know, but of course should have known that a practical new englander would have the answer (I read it in a sci-fi book of all places last night)

tpbm has an outdated orchid calendar still on the wall (pictures are nice)


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 26, 2009)

false, i actually just took it down a few months ago....


tpbm knows i ain't truly a new englander but actually a hoosier


----------



## TADD (Sep 26, 2009)

True! 
However TPBM is a true New Englander who lives in the South!


----------



## Clark (Sep 27, 2009)

false. love the east coast though.

tpbm had multiple cougar sightings while peddling through a neighborhood of yardsales!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 27, 2009)

false


tpbm knows a carpenter in rhode island who'll remove the squirrel from behind my soffit and repair the damage and will tell me (aaargh)


----------



## Clark (Sep 27, 2009)

false.

tpbm is a sweaty carpenter.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 27, 2009)

(grin) I don't think so...

tpbm is watching the raindrops come down and contemplating a bike ride on the erie canal trail (or finishing the dishes, or doing the laundry, or.... *sigh*)



likespaphs said:


> tpbm knows a carpenter in rhode island who'll remove the squirrel from behind my soffit and repair the damage and will tell me (aaargh)


well, I have a shotgun and some birdshot, though you would have more damage after I got rid of the squirrel. plus, if you live in a city or village they would remove me after my removing the squirrel! that aside, squirrels are a giant pain, wish best of luck in getting rid of it and the damage. I only know one other person from r.i. and they are in air traffic control for the air force, and don't think they are carpenters


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 27, 2009)

kinda true and false. gotta work but watchin' the rain come down on the glass.....
(thanks for the shotgun offer. it's a bumper year for squirrels out here and i think my neighbor has a pellet gun....)
tpbm is somewhere raining....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

True, but I'm going coat shopping anyway! 
TPBM is ordering orchids [again] this week!


----------



## Clark (Sep 27, 2009)

false so far.

tpbm only has one couch and one loveseat.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 27, 2009)

Nope, false.

TPBM is really procrastinating about repotting their orchids.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2009)

Semi true, cause I just do not have the time!!!! So are repotted and some are left for later!!!

TPBM collected some shells at the beach today!!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 27, 2009)

false, today I have collected dust...

tpbm is hungry


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2009)

False, but I am thirsty...! Time for some juice...

TPBM just informed a seller for a delayed order...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

False.
TPBM is thinking of a trip north to bring back some plants!


----------



## Clark (Sep 27, 2009)

false.

tpbm *knows* there is no shore- like the Jersey shore!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 27, 2009)

though close, I've never been there yet

tpbm is just getting up


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 28, 2009)

True, and already late for work...

TPBM, had a great weekend, and would prefer staying at home today than going to work...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2009)

Half true, got a nice coat, but fell off a piece of construction equipment and hurt my back. PS If I stay home I still have to work on the apt and plants! ! 
TPBM is checking transportation for trip next weekend.


----------



## TADD (Sep 28, 2009)

True, but not to buy orchids sadly...

TPBM is sort of secretly envious of Ross's trip and purchases.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 28, 2009)

a little, it would be a fun trip just checking things out, though I'm sure I wouldn't have bought that may plants! :rollhappy: though at hausermann's i'm sure they have some interesting phal species, and oak hill.... well maybe it's a good idea I didn't go

tpbm got soaked twice today by the rain


----------



## Clark (Sep 28, 2009)

false. dry all day.

tpbm (or their SO), will be harvesting salad greens from the roof this week.


----------



## nikv (Sep 28, 2009)

False. No SO and no greens growing on the roof, unless you count moss growing in the gutters. 

TPBM had a last-minute houseguest this past weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 28, 2009)

false

tpbm was going to do laundry tonight, but.....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 28, 2009)

No...did that yesterday...I was going to repot orchids but....:rollhappy:

TPBM knows how to make a PDF file smaller (wish I did :sob


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 29, 2009)

True-you need PDF software. If you PM me, maybe I can help.

TPBM likes all kinds of weird cheeses :drool:.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 29, 2009)

True... and that's a plus for Basel, you just have to cross the street and are in france, or in Germany, so it is easy to get all kind of Cheeses around here. 

TPBM, is happy the cooler weather is already there...


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2009)

Definately true!!!

TPBM is very bored to go to the university...


----------



## Clark (Sep 29, 2009)

true-25% of the time.

tpbm has had a F-15 hit the afterburners over their home recently.(less than1000ft up, these guys were flying very tight circles).

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2009/09/president_obama_flight_restric.html


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2009)

False.
TPBM is tired.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2009)

True!!!

TPBM lost his wallet today...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 29, 2009)

A resounding "true"--I've had a very weird schedule and itinerary as of late, so much so that I can tell I've been grinding my teeth. My eyes are so miserable I shouldn't have my contacts in, but I don't like working with glasses on. 

TPBM knows the secrets to growing Paph. bellatulum in a climate that gets very hot and doesn't cool off at night in the summer and wants to share a bit of their wisdom.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 29, 2009)

I wish; both of mine have passed a while back

tpbm is pondering thinking up another tpbm question
(and also found out that it is time to start watering pterostylis, if not doing so already)


----------



## Clark (Sep 29, 2009)

false. I was thinkin' about bellatulum.

tpbm is thinkin' the lady above me is using a wet sphagnum diaper around her 'chid in hot climate.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 30, 2009)

False...

TPBM, is considering whether he/she should leave his/her orchids society and join a different one, after the Big Scene from last night: TPBM brought some blooming Paphies growing in S/H to the Society meeting, which were admired but most. However, the S/H stuff initiated a huge "fight" (we cannot call it debate anymore) among the members: 1) TPBM, pro S/H and explaining how it works 2) 5 others, saying that it obviously work and 3) 10 other members yelling at everybody that it was crap, and those paphies had been put into S/H just recently to be shown at the meeting and TPBM was a liar (The rest of the crowd just stayed there saying and doing nothing). As a Result, some visitor decided not to join the society, and the society will not be present with a stand at the country society meeting this year (the member anti S/H would not show their plants if S/H plant are present, and other members would not accept that these plants are not presented because of them. Fazit: no plants to be shown) - RIDICULOUS!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 30, 2009)

False! Although I want / would love to belong to an orchid society (that could be near me) so it could be semi-true! I think you should give it another try! If these unacceptable things continue then u should definatey leave!!! It sounded more like a jealousy think rather than something of an argument!

TPBM is wondering when the problems between gmail and hotmail / yahoo will stop!!!!! Geez!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2009)

False! 
TPBM hasn't been to their OS meeting in over 2 years!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 30, 2009)

Clark E said:


> false. I was thinkin' about bellatulum.
> 
> tpbm is thinkin' the lady above me is using a wet sphagnum diaper around her 'chid in hot climate.



You talkin' to me? If yes, "no". 

And, false, no OS for me. 

TPBM has been whale watching in San Francisco and can recommend a good business.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2009)

false; last whale watching trip ended in lost breakfast that lasted until lunchtime (though never had a problem since then and would go again if whales actually showed up)

tpbm is again watching raindrops


----------



## nikv (Sep 30, 2009)

False. The rainy season in California won't start for another month or two.



streetmorrisart said:


> TPBM has been whale watching in San Francisco and can recommend a good business.


Robin, who do you recommend? 

TPBM wonders why he/she can't keep a delenatii alive long enough to bloom.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 30, 2009)

False... I have just recently received my first delenatii, and it is still alive... let's see how it does here 

TPBM, is looking forward to receive an order (mainly Paphies) from abroad next saturday


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 30, 2009)

False-got one today, not from abroad. Will post picture shortly.

TPBM needs more space for plants .


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2009)

Very very true!

TPBM has a freeze warning tonight, so has covered up her Cymbidiums so they can stay outside a few more days.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 30, 2009)

nikv said:


> Robin, who do you recommend?
> 
> I was hoping someone in the area like you could tell me! If you were asking about Seattle, I could help--that was an awesome experience...transient Orcas.
> 
> TPBM is also enjoying Ken Burns' National Parks Documentary Series.


----------



## Clark (Oct 1, 2009)

close, my wife is.

tpbm viewed Io, Europa, Ganymede and Callisto thru some crystal clear binoculars (pun intended) last night.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 1, 2009)

False, but it sounds really cool!!! 

TPBM hopes he/she finds a new appartment soon with a new and bigger growing area...!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2009)

False, there is no way I could get a bigger apt.
TPBM needs to invest in artificial supplementary lighting.


----------



## Clark (Oct 1, 2009)

true and worse.

tpbm has thrown away many flourenscent light fixtures before orchid habit.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 2, 2009)

False!

TPBM is going to be spending the whole weekend at an orchid show. :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2009)

nearly true though the amount of daytime I won't be there sunday morning I will have made up for being there this afternoon

tpbm is wondering if it will warm up again this fall or if it will turn right into winter


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2009)

true


tpbm skipped lunch today for some reason


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2009)

True, haircut and too much work! 
TPBM is wishing they could take bus to orchid show but has practice in NJ!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2009)

sort of, would be happy if convenient bus from utica to syracuse, but no practice... though if it would stop frikkin raining I would ride my bike....

tpbm shot some skeet yesterday evening, and other person had better results using my gun than tpbm did!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 3, 2009)

false twice.....


tpbm is somewhere it's still very dark outside because of the rain


----------



## Clark (Oct 3, 2009)

false.

tpbm has checked out their male pattern baldness on the security monitor near the convienence store cash register.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 3, 2009)

nope, none to check out though the next generation if any may get some from mother's father

tpbm was watching a thunderstorm in the far distance while the sky all around was clear (with stars and a full moon showing)


----------



## P-chan (Oct 4, 2009)

Nope...I was right in the middle of the storm. I _love _ thunderstorms! 

tpbm is on cloud nine because their indoor cat, (that got out somehow) has returned after being gone for a night!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 4, 2009)

No thank goodness - I would freak! (I'm glad yours is okay  ).


TPBM is handling kitchen duties for their society's orchid show. And not really getting a lot of orchid action because of it.:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2009)

False; I'm all about the orchid action! 
TPBM will try to get some orchids in Florida next week!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2009)

false but i wish.....


tpbm has inflorescences starting to push through sheaths!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2009)

true

tpbm was offered a phrag fischeri at their orchid show for $100 (5 growths and flowering), told was down from $150, but doesn't have that kind of money for plants even during good financial times


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 4, 2009)

True, Paph bellatulum, Paph. Fumi's Delight, Bc. Maikai... 


TPBM, has received some very nice plants yesterday


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 4, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> true
> 
> tpbm was offered a phrag fischeri at their orchid show for $100 (5 growths and flowering), told was down from $150, but doesn't have that kind of money for plants even during good financial times



ok, that was "overlapping"  

let's try again...

False

TPBM, has received some very nice plants yesterday


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2009)

false


tpbm likes malted milkshakes


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2009)

don't remember if I've had, but I'm sure I would if it involved ice cream 

tpbm is thinking about heading out on the bike (it's not raining, yet...)


----------



## Clark (Oct 4, 2009)

true. both of us are changing right now. we'll be down by the South Amboy Waterfront.

tpbm is killing time to let the lawn dry before mowing


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 4, 2009)

False; we woke up to our first snow fall today. No more lawn mowing this season. 

TPBM is determined to buy some orchids today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 4, 2009)

False, just received an order with 11 plants, and will receive othe 6 plants this week... and probably 2-4 plants the week afetr... no more shopping until I manage to get more space for my plants....

TPBM, is enjoying a great sunday afternoon with great wheather...


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2009)

um.... kinda true. i like my job, i work in a place with glass walls (greenhouse) and the weather inside is typically nice....but it's nice outside too.


tpbm is gonna grab lunch


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2009)

False, I ate late after practice so I will wait to eat a little before bed.
TPBM May bid on a Dollgoldi this week.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2009)

false; there were two up for auction at the stos meeting a few weeks ago, may still be one unsold (a good number of plants were not bid on)

tpbm has over six children of their own or adopted (or mix)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2009)

Single!
tpbm would have liked to have one child but was mixed up w/ German witch woman!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2009)

family would be nice but hopefully no wiccans involved with the creation of the children!  

tpbm once was riding with a co-worker who ogled a woman driving by in a suv ; he said 'she's hot and giving me the eye', and tpbm thought she looked like a female version of ozzie ozbourne  , and was giving him 'the stare of death' (the thought of witches just brought that to mind  )


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 5, 2009)

> tpbm thought she looked like a female version of ozzie ozbourne , and was giving him 'the stare of death'



:rollhappy: False-don't visit that side of the fence.

TPBM drove over 3 hours to an orchid show yesterday, only to get stuck waiting in traffic for 2 hours due to a semi driver failing to heed the curvy road warnings resulting in said semi tipping over, blocking the road, spilling sawdust everywhere, and taking out a power pole. TPBM then barely had time to see the show/sales area and take some photos before the show closed .


----------



## Clark (Oct 5, 2009)

false. I feel for ya', nothing like trying to enjoy a hobby and end up eating Advil instead.

tpbm must of been in a coma previous to purchase of 2 gl. pressure sprayer.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 5, 2009)

false

tpbm is ready for his/her weekend!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2009)

True, and weekend starts Weds. night! 
TPBM is sore [muscles].


----------



## Clark (Oct 5, 2009)

Not now, but Saturday bigtime. so false.

tpbm is trying to buy a greenhouse.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 5, 2009)

no

tpbm just donated platelets


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2009)

False.
TPBM is adjusting to new schedule.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 6, 2009)

Kind of true!

TPBM just received an order!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 6, 2009)

False, but I was informed today that a nursery is sending an order placed more than 5 months ago, and which had been cancelled because they did not have half of the plants available... (I was not expecting them anymore, and they have been already charged to my CC)

TPBM, would love beeing a "teleporter" these days, in order to give an eel-slap to more than one working for him ( http://softish.nu/eelslap/ )


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 6, 2009)

mmm, maybe...

tpbm saw some decent sunshine today


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 6, 2009)

False!!! 

TPBM is thinking of purchasing a Phrag tomorrow...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 6, 2009)

True! And it's actually nice and warm, though very windy. I may go out and dig up my dahlias while I have the chance. It's supposed to get nasty cold for the weekend.


TPBM bought a cypripedium hybrid for their garden on the weekend.


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 6, 2009)

False...I wanted to but I bought A TON of plants and I prefer to buy in the spring anyway.

TPBM hopes they won't kill their new Den. cuthbertsonii .


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 6, 2009)

too late, happened a few times many years ago, and won't happen again 

tpbm noticed a pterostylis shoot coming up yesterday


----------



## Clark (Oct 6, 2009)

false. not in stock.

tpbm has/had a phrag bloom for five months or more.

Kavanaru-that is some funny stuff!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2009)

True - my longifolium!
TPBM is experiencing windy conditions tonight.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 7, 2009)

False!

TPBM expects a lot of plants to arrive but might not have the space for them... LOL


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2009)

False, not expecting plants while I'm away and there's always room for more orchids! 
TPBM is going to Tampa and contemplating surprise visit to Apopka!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 7, 2009)

would be nice

tpbm has not had a frost yet in their area


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2009)

False. We had 30ºF Oct. 1st!

TPBM spent time the last two days photographing the construction of a windmill to aerate their pond.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 7, 2009)

No, but that sounds cool. Are you going to share your pictures Dot?

TPBM just ate a whole Crunchie chocolate bar and wishes they hadn't. Blah.


----------



## Clark (Oct 8, 2009)

false. always tempted.

tpbm is going to an orchid auction Saturday!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 8, 2009)

false


tpbm is sleepy


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 8, 2009)

maybe a little

tpbm needs information before they can post and submit orchid show pictures


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2009)

True, not that i have any show photos but need info!
TPBM bought paphs today!


----------



## Clark (Oct 9, 2009)

false. sarracenia(s).

tpbm has been smiling alot lately due to one of his/her 'chids.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2009)

False, but I might start to...hehe

TPBM would love to get some phalaenopsis species at cheap prices...lol


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2009)

false


tpbm has started to like cobb salads


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 9, 2009)

false, don't know what they are
tpbm is trying to update their show pictures program (*sigh*)


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 9, 2009)

false

tpbm is somewhere rainy


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 9, 2009)

probably, was earlier

tpbm has that forehead headache which comes about from uploading orchid show pictures all day today (slow internet connection), and still isn't finished
"b


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2009)

I had this kind of headache yesterday but from another cause (looking at the microscope for hours!), so semi true...

TPBM is going for an excursion tomorrow...


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 10, 2009)

False, I just need to rest and have a quiet weekend... watching DVDs and enjoying laziness

TPBM, will give it a try, making a bonsai out of a plant that is growing without much future in a pot atthe balcony... (pics to follow in 4 to 5 years )


----------



## Clark (Oct 10, 2009)

false. but have Pinus thunbergii 'Thunderhead', and will start training soon.

tpbm has been kissed on the lips by SO's friend recently.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 10, 2009)

false, hope there were no cameras around

tpbm is wondering which direction to head today


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2009)

False!

TPBM is going to visit a festival about honey and sub-products!


----------



## TADD (Oct 10, 2009)

False! - Sorry!

TPBM is not sure how single parents do it! I am so glad the wife is coming home tomorrow. Just don't tell her I said that


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 11, 2009)

true

tpbm thinks they'll likely see frost tomorrow morning


----------



## Clark (Oct 12, 2009)

false. 

tpbm while being interviewed by state monthly magazine, talked about Pk and Paph. sanderianum .


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 12, 2009)

false


tpbm is going to help with or attend an orchid society show sometime this month.


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 12, 2009)

false, but will judge saintpaulias in the local show.

tpbm got totally wet and cold with rain, snow, hail and whatever-it-was-what-came-down today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 12, 2009)

False, sunny and cool over here...  very nice autumn weather, actually... 

TPBM, has just broken his promise "no more orchids orders this year" and ordered some plants (no slippers this time )


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 12, 2009)

False-don't make such promises .

TPBM recently found out about "dead peasant" insurance and is both appalled and creeped out.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2009)

false but I will look it up.
TPBM had an interesting and educational talk with orchid supplier recently!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2009)

if by email then true

tpbm thinks the best thing that's been on television for the last recent history has been the flowering orchids sitting on it! (it's right by the window, that makes it extra shelf space)


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 13, 2009)

true! actually TV makes a good shelf even for 3 orhcids, one just finished, one just starting and the third one thinks wheather to bloom or die.

tpbm finds that work is too much of disturb for growing orchids properly.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2009)

True, but I can't have one without the other! 
TPBM is making a list of plants to get.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 13, 2009)

Are u in my mind??? True!!!

TPBM has rearranged the indoors growing area!


----------



## Clark (Oct 13, 2009)

true. and more than once.

tpbm has a Pk cross with a baby bump! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2009)

well, no longer a bump; nearly 8" spike now (heat is on so it's still growing)

tpbm tried replacing greenhouse roofing today and wind put a halt to it


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 14, 2009)

False, but the wind would have put a halt to it here too if I had been doing it.

TPBM recently adopted a very sad, neglected, rootless Paph. fairrieanum and isn't sure why, but does love fairrieanum and hopes it will be okay.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 15, 2009)

Semi true, cause it was a noid paph. But I like Paph. fairrieanum!!!

TPBM is going to format a friend's pc today.


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 15, 2009)

false! wish i could manage with my own.

tpbm is creating her/his very first orchid forum.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 15, 2009)

false. 

tpbm is ready for lunch even though he/she just had a late morning snack


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 15, 2009)

False, maybe ready for dinner buck i ate too much at lunch adn i feel still full...lol

TPBM is thinking of purchasing a couple of Cyms on ebay...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2009)

No, not cymbidiums! 
TPBM is worried about whether they should put dendrobium kingianum hybrids into the cool room because they have numerous small growths!


----------



## nikv (Oct 15, 2009)

False, because I grow my kingianum species and hybrids outdoors where it is cool. No need to worry. 

TPBM is trying to figure out a proper description for the aroma of a flower currently blooming in his/her greenhouse.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 15, 2009)

False, but I would love being in that situation 

TPBM has ordered two more plants (55€) in order to reach the money limit for which he/she would not need to pay shipping fees (the original order was just 10€ below that limit!!)  


(but now I am waiting for two nice Paphies, I was not planning to buy yet: Paph henryanum and Paph charlesworthii


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 15, 2009)

false; club group order but no lower limit for discount

tpbm sees on the weather map that nyc and long island are getting dumped on right now!


----------



## Clark (Oct 15, 2009)

no need, I'm under it.

tpbm put their heat on for the first time today.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 15, 2009)

Heh heh, I wish. Heat's been on for a couple of weeks now.

TPBM has rain barrels that are full and totally frozen solid.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 16, 2009)

False on both....!

TPBM took some distilled water from their lab at university for the orchids...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2009)

False but I'll call the police for the university so they can stop the water thief! oke: 

I don't understand how shipping could be an issue. Spend more is spend more!?!  


Kavanaru said:


> TPBM has ordered two more plants (55€) in order to reach the money limit for which he/she would not need to pay shipping fees (the original order was just 10€ below that limit!!)



TPBM wishes they were home taking care of plants instead of dealing with the intrinsic beaurocratic idiocy at their job!!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 16, 2009)

true 

tpbm is getting a visit from family for the week


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 16, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I don't understand how shipping could be an issue. Spend more is spend more!?!



ok, shipping cost were 25€, so the nursery called me and said that instead of paying shipment fees, I could use the same money for another plant. This way instead of paying 115€ for 6 plants, I would pay 115€ for 7 plants (an average price for a plant in europe is around 20€), but then I added another plant and ended up paying even more LOL


back to game 

False, no relative coming over during the next months... 

TPBM, is seriously thinking of sending a job application to another company...


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2009)

not sure

tpbm is happy to see some sunshine


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 16, 2009)

Kind of true cause there are almost 3 days of clowd now and it's getting boring..

TPBM is visiting a friend tomorrow that he/she hasn't seen for 5-6 months!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think so, but you never know!

TPBM is going to do some fall clean-up in their garden tomorrow.


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 16, 2009)

False-live in a condo and no garden.

TPBM is about ready to build an ark because of so much rain.


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 17, 2009)

false. we have already gills and fins.

tpbm was surprised this morning with fresh pastry.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 17, 2009)

false but it may be true. am i allowed to surprise myself?


tpbm has been sneezing a lot lately


----------



## Clark (Oct 17, 2009)

false. but stuffy.

tpbm needs to trim his/her nosehairs.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2009)

*? could be, one of the usually unmentioned aspects of male grooming lol

tpbm cleaned up some of their plants today and will do more later


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2009)

true

tpbm just found out that their friend and classmate's business 'Laura Clare Design' was voted the top florist in the state of new jersey!
http://www.newjerseylife.com/current-issue/a-list-florists


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 18, 2009)

false but congrats


tpbm is is somewhere where there's gonna be a nor'easter today


----------



## Heather (Oct 18, 2009)

False…but really? 

TPBM is happy for a couple of days off!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I had vacation last week so...kind of true.
TPBM is contemplating going for a jog in the rain before steak and egg breakfast! :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 18, 2009)

well, oddly enough it's completely sunny here, though just had a steak egg + cheese bagel and will be doing some hiking later

tpbm is wishing for some higher speed access


----------



## Clark (Oct 18, 2009)

false. technology enters high density markets first.

tpbm finds using an electric bed warmer does wonders for a less than perfect spine.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm sure it would, warm is usually good

tpbm was hiking in uncle's woods and found themselves eye-to-eye with a sleepy porcupine at 15'! 
(also lots of deer and a grouse; plus red squirrels + turkeys and.....)


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 18, 2009)

No, but you are lucky!

TPBM also makes homemade egg rolls (I did those, Kung Pao Pork and stir-fried pea leaves this evening).


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 18, 2009)

False, but what time's dinner :drool:?

TPBM just noticed another big, fat, juicy root on a plant they were concerned about the root system on .


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 18, 2009)

False - but that's awesome for you. :clap:

TPBM thinks they might finally be getting a step ahead of the mealie bugs...:viking:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2009)

False, I found a couple, not surprisingly, but I know I need to spend more time/attention to the plants! 
TPBM is fighting w/ new early schedule, up at 6 AM, nap at 10 PM, dinner at 2 AM, back to sleep until 6AM ! :crazy:


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 19, 2009)

false. glad i'm not....


tpbm is thinking about lunch


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2009)

sounds good!

tpbm will donate platelets tonight


----------



## Clark (Oct 19, 2009)

false. unless wife is in bad mood.

tpbm thinks Richard and Mayumi should lay off the helium.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 19, 2009)

um... false 'cause i dunno who they are.....


tpbm is about to start his/her 'weekend'


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 19, 2009)

False!!!! Weekend already ended...

TPBM is receiving an order tomorrow...


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2009)

don't think so

tpbm knows who the ebay seller rc_vn is, and why some of their plants that seem pretty rare are going for fairly cheap bids


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 19, 2009)

False-but do tell. I've never been tempted because the plants never look very healthy.

TPBM finally got some good news today.


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 19, 2009)

false. but nothing bad neither 

tpbm just finished his/her last order for this year. way too long until spring!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2009)

So false. Since I cant go to Altamonte Springs Symposium this year I'm spending the money on ordering!  




cnycharles said:


> tpbm knows who the ebay seller rc_vn is, and why some of their plants that seem pretty rare are going for fairly cheap bids


He's a member here if you want something I can contact him. The plants I got are pretty healthy! :wink: 


TPBM was supposed to order plants at lunchtime but was too busy getting mobile phones un-locked!


----------



## Clark (Oct 19, 2009)

false. but inquired about flask from out of country.

tpbm has harvested whitetails at longer range with aluminum logs, than with lead.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2009)

not sure if that means with rifle shells, but until recently there weren't any zones nearby that allowed rifle hunting (except up in the adirondacks); so I guess false

tpbm has to finish washing dishes so that they have utensils to make linguine + white clam sauce (mmmm, clams)



NYEric said:


> He's a member here if you want something I can contact him. The plants I got are pretty healthy! :wink:



well, I shouldn't be buying anything more right now until I greatly lessen the mealybug population (and other financial reasons), but I'll let you know if things change - thanks


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 20, 2009)

I aready did the dish washing for making dinner and what's left will be done tomorrow... So semi true or false!

TPBM has a very annoying headache!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 20, 2009)

thankfully no, but hope headaches go away

tpbm finds nature to be very interesting and complex


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 20, 2009)

oh yeahh... 100% TRUE!! 

TPBM finds that the stupidity of some people can be even more complex than nature... but much much less interesting...


----------



## Clark (Oct 20, 2009)

True. have lots of exgirlfriends.

tpbm lost 20lbs this year.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2009)

False! That would be the end of me...lol!!!

TPBM tries to grow some Sansevieria cuttings...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2009)

Sanseveria!?, nope! What type of Slipperorchid is that!? :crazy:


Kavanaru said:


> TPBM finds that the stupidity of some people can be even more complex than nature... but much much less interesting...


Actually 'interesting' from an amusement point but certainly unpleasant.

TPBM decided to tighten their belt and only ordered $600 worth of plants this week!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2009)

Fortunatelly false!!! Not that addicted perhaps...

TPBM saw an appartment today that liked very much and might be the new home for him and his orchids...


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 21, 2009)

hmhh! false and true! it was a mansion 

TPBM is so mixed up with the hobbies that have agreed several very important events to the same day.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2009)

false; lots of open days now

tpbm would expire if they spent over $100 on orchids


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 21, 2009)

False! An orchid is always worth it!

TPBM is so sleepy but still have a lot of work to do!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2009)

False, jacked up from practice and I need to get up early! 
TPBM is pondering ordering "just a few more plants"!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 22, 2009)

Hahaha, that is always true in my case too!!!hahahah

TPBM is going to eat breakfast now...


----------



## Clark (Oct 22, 2009)

true. not often though.

tpbm needs an eye exam asap.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 22, 2009)

true


tpbm is a little sad his house guests will be leaving soon


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2009)

false; no guests

tpbm has been trying to make a home-made fan humidifier but has been having a hard time finding a fitting between a four inch vent fitting and plastic pvc pipes; many trips to the hardware store (sigh)


----------



## Clark (Oct 22, 2009)

false. but has been on my mind for a Dec. project.

tpbm has ladybugs in his/her terrarium.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 22, 2009)

false, but i have a ladybug cousin called Rhyzobius (or Lindorus) lophanthae in the greenhouse.


tpbm skipped lunch and is now very hungry!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2009)

True!! I will munch on something on the way to a grudge match at NYC paintball tonight!
TPBM is a child at heart!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 22, 2009)

Naw, I don't think so...

TPBM got some Phrags in the mail today...(thnx JP!!!! )


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2009)

false; a dendrobium, an eria, a phal and a masdevallia (orchid club group order)

tpbm had a pancake, fried egg and bacon sandwich for 'late lunch' today (mmm)


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 23, 2009)

False, going to have some spagetti with pesto and tartufo for desert... (mmm...yummy...!)

TPBM is very happy to have received the second phragmipedium today!! 
(It is the second in my life and I need help...)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2009)

2nd!? Second of 20 for this week you mean, so FALSE! 

What did you get JO!? 

TPBM hasn't had time to look how to download fotos to computer, or install kaspersky or anything on their computer!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 23, 2009)

Somehow True... I've had no tiem for that, but also not the intention to do it...

TPBM is wondering why he/she has to convince 3 different vendors to sell him/her a Paph. thaianum, which these vendors have offered him/her without being asked!!  (weird people I say!!)


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 23, 2009)

false. no orchid buyin' for me for a while....


tpbm is eating potato and bacon pizza for lunch


----------



## Clark (Oct 23, 2009)

false. and now stomach is growling.

tpbm wants to use the grill tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 23, 2009)

too far to drive to cook up that bluefish

tpbm just had a home-made turkey club sandwich that was about 4" thick (mmm)


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 23, 2009)

false but sounds terrific!


tpbm likes mint


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 23, 2009)

True, specially spearmint with Cachaça, lime crushed ice and sugar 

TPBM, is already enjoying the weekend...


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 23, 2009)

Almost true.

TPBM thinks those posting above are obsessed with food :drool:.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 23, 2009)

false

tpbm needs food or candy


----------



## Clark (Oct 23, 2009)

true. i was thinking aboout whip cream.

tpbm has lots of work this weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 23, 2009)

So true, buy or get a line on a car, re-locate G (garden)-scale loop at model RR club, big woodsball paintball game...

TPBM is planning a trip soon.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 23, 2009)

maybe around thanksgiving time

tpbm has relatives on a different continent (or more than one other..)


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2009)

I think false!!

TPBM is going th a friend's birthday party tomorrow...


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 24, 2009)

false...going to be winterizing the lake house tomorrow

*TPBM* is dreading the long, dark, cold, days of winter


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 24, 2009)

True! I got up today at 8 AM and it was still dark. I hate that. 


It's snowing heavily where TPBM lives.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2009)

False, but drizzly and nice warm weather tomorrow! 
TPBM is going car shopping today.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2009)

False, I do not think I would buy a car until environmentally friendly ones come to the market at good prices!!  On the other hand, life is life and circumstances might force one to get what one does not want to get...LOL

TPBM has just done the laundry, but the weather is rainy outside...


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 24, 2009)

true the weather is rainy, false to laundry


tpbm wonders if the person way above me got the giggle i had intended about the food obsession comment....


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 24, 2009)

True-I rest my case oke:.

TPBM got some pork hocks from a friend that runs pigs and is now looking for recipes :drool:.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 24, 2009)

hmmm, I live too far north to have a recipe for that handy, though I'd eat some if it were available!

tpbm recently bought a 'half-bundle' of cedar shingles (underlayment I think) to use for mounting orchids on, but now has a whole bunch extra that will need good homes (tpbm's phals roots love it and are growing like crazy)


----------



## Clark (Oct 24, 2009)

false. have premium (royal grade) shakes left over. not your typical shake which is 18inch tall. these are 24in. over $300/100sq.ft. and use for mounts

tpbm found the Halloween candy.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 24, 2009)

the ones I bought were only $19 for 50 square feet...expensive mounts!

false, I'm not buying any...

tpbm is a volunteer...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 24, 2009)

True - for the local orchid society.

TPBM is eating Hallowe'en candy, specifically Rockets. Mmmmm. :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 25, 2009)

False!

TPBM is having breakfast in a few minutes...


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 25, 2009)

false. already had it....


tpbm should have had a bigger breakfast


----------



## Clark (Oct 25, 2009)

false. can't wait for Halloween to be over.

tpbm has just put another vendor on the shitlist. List totals 2 vendors.
(MFer had the balls to refer me to other member of said list.)


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 25, 2009)

don't have a list like that, but there are two vendors who won't return my communications; one got chilly and no longer returns communications after I asked about buying from their 'special' breeding plants and the other who knows, has never returned communications

tpbm doesn't pay much attention to baseball until the season is almost over


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 25, 2009)

Um, false - I_ never _pay much attention to baseball season. 

TPBM has had to toss a couple of orchids that they'd killed with overzealous alcohol/baby oil/dish soap treatments.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 26, 2009)

False!! What do you use baby oil for??? Moisturizing the plant??? LOL oke:

TPBM is wondering when and if their Calanthe are going to bloom...!


----------



## Clark (Oct 26, 2009)

false. not in stock

tpbm has uneven eyebrows after last visit to barber.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2009)

False, I always had uneven eyebrows! 
TPBM is making choice on new vehicle partially based on ability to take trips to SC, PA and Canada to buy plants!


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 26, 2009)

False-just paid mine off and those locations are on the wrong side of the country.

TPBM is excited that Glen Decker is coming to speak at their OS meeting in a couple weeks.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 26, 2009)

false. that rat [email protected]@rd..... (i'm trying to be funny. i'm a big fan of piping rock orchids.)

tpbm is sleepy


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 26, 2009)

True... and very tired..

TPBM, was about to start calling FROG many of his/her colleagues at work today

FROG: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QaNHh6shFw


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2009)

don't know the reference

tpbm makes a living flying planes or flies regularly


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2009)

False.
TPBM is in a cold room while the orchids are in a warm room!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 27, 2009)

False, we live together in the same room

TPBM loves the fact that yesterday and tomorrow are days off because of local celebrations...


----------



## Clark (Oct 27, 2009)

false. i am being tested this week.

tpbm has seen a sailboat stuck in mud, w/ sails up(recently).


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2009)

false, though that could describe my career! 

tpbm is dying to see more pictures on another forum thread


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2009)

Not dying but it would ne nice!! So semi true...

TPBM has made an order of Cymbidiums... (Good luck to me..!)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2009)

False, experience has shown that my apartment is not good for cymbids! 

TPBM is surprised that 10 growth orchid plant *with bulbs *now has 20 growths!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 28, 2009)

False, but that's really cool, Eric. 

TPBM just found promising looking sheaths on some catts.


----------



## Clark (Oct 28, 2009)

false. not in stock.

tpbm is treating his/her Phrags. to a rainstorm today.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2009)

was looking out the window thinking about it, but that means I'd have to go outside! 

tpbm is a hairdresser or beautician


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2009)

False.
TPBM is sad that they are a Home Team jinx and can't watch games live!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2009)

does that mean the games are blacked out locally or they lose whenever you watch (I mean when tpam watches..) ?
false

tpbm went to home store to get final supplies for growing project, only to leave half of them on the counter, and had to turn around to go back and get them (*sigh)


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 29, 2009)

False, although I have done something like that in the past... lol

TPBM wishes the post office notifies him/her on time when a parcel arrives next time...


----------



## Clark (Oct 29, 2009)

false. after sreamfest w/ pos USPO worker, our packages have been delivered in a professional manner. Found out pos was replaced!

tpbm has caught tarpon in the Florida Keys.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2009)

false, though I once caught a shrimp while trying my hand at net-casting at the ponte vedre inlet (tourists were impressed, but I never caught any fish) of the intracoastal waterway

tpbm is wondering if the sun will every come up today (very cloudy)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2009)

False it's out right now! 
[Home teams lose when I watch definitely and apparently sometimes when I don't! ]
TPBM is wondering if they order from Sam Tsui, is there a chance the plants they want will get sold out at the Altamonte Springs, Fla. event!


----------



## Clark (Oct 29, 2009)

false. of the six orchids that made the RIP list, five are from said vendor.

tpbm is playing with a TI-84 today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 29, 2009)

False... do not know what is a TI-84
TPBM, had a liver biopsy taken this morning...


----------



## Clark (Oct 29, 2009)

false. And good luck to you 

tpbm go for examination tomorrow


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2009)

false, but again good luck! (echo)

tpbm has a mechanical heart or other transplant


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2009)

False, so far! 
TPBM needs a vacation!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2009)

I guess I'm having one....

tpbm is thinking about making some italian bread from a recipe they downloaded a few months ago (though they don't have a dough hook attachment for their mixer) and using it with some home-made pork spiedies


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 29, 2009)

False, but I am thinking of making a cream pie!!

TPBM is happy weekend is near!


----------



## Clark (Oct 29, 2009)

So true.

tpbm swam across Conesus Lake, near Rochester NY, at its widest point when they were 13.


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 29, 2009)

False-never been there.

TPBM saw an Oscar Mayer Weinermobile today.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2009)

False, although I did get a call from the Smart car dealer today! 
TPBM is hoping to catch Yankees' win highlights on the news later.


----------



## Clark (Oct 30, 2009)

true.

tpbm has been to a World Series game. (game 1 vs. Atlanta)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2009)

False, only one pro baseball game! 
TPBM will order more plants tonight! :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 30, 2009)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: Almost! Does this morning count? J&L is coming to IOS, inquired about a few plants for a preorder!
TPBM will be going out for Halloween tomorrow!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 30, 2009)

False, not such thing here yet...

TPBM is invited to a lanch meal today!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 30, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> J&L is coming to IOS, inquired about a few plants for a preorder!



rose, I would highly suggest trying out a stelis or pleurothallis mystax from J + L, not sure which name they use though think pleuro. It is intermediate-tolerant and is a very spiffy flower! I almost got one during our club order but got a masd. exquisita instead (passed up many other things that looked very interesting (sigh))

...and the game - false

tpbm has basically finished their project (home-made grow cart humidifier) and is going out to see if the humidity has actually changed in there...


----------



## Clark (Oct 30, 2009)

false. no projects this week.

tpbm gave blood (sample) for the first time today.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 31, 2009)

false


tpbm has spent the last few days fairly immersed in his/her orchid society's annual show and always thinks it's big fun, but sometimes a little stressful


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 31, 2009)

Nope, but did that the first week of this month.

TPBM is going to buy a new desktop computer today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 31, 2009)

False, my iMac is not even a year old (but tempted to buying a new laptop )

TPBM, is going to a Halloween Party tonight, even though he/she is not a big fan of halloween...


----------



## Clark (Oct 31, 2009)

false. Yankee party.

tpbm has dressed up as a member of the opposite sex for Halloween. (D-cup for me).


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 31, 2009)

True, dressed up once as "Frau Perchta" for Halloween... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre-Christian_Alpine_traditions#Perchten http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perchta

TPBM, will have rissotto for dinner


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2009)

false, maybe spiedies

tpbm isn't pleased with their recent project; it worked great early on, then is lackluster in performance (tooltime tim would say, "it needs more *power*! (grunt grunt)" it does need a few more rpm's


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 31, 2009)

False, no project!

TPBM will start disliking some weekends because arrival of orders is delayed...LOL


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2009)

False weekend doesn't delay orders only lazy postal workers! 
TPBM is being annoyed by the noise of thousands of Halloween revellers!


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 1, 2009)

False-there are advantages to having a secured building .

TPBM spent part of the afternoon with a local mayoral candidate, but is really not so much into the political thing :crazy:.


----------



## Clark (Nov 1, 2009)

1/2 true.because

tpbm has never voted.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2009)

False. The polling/voting center is in my building! 



luvsorchids said:


> False-there are advantages to having a secured building .


I live in a secure building but in the neighborhood of the world's largest Halloween Parade! 

TPBM just finished their monthly plant maintenance! :wink:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2009)

false, just getting started

tpbm has already made two pumpkin pies and is finishing another (club meeting today and apheresis appt tomorrow; nurses need snacks too!)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2009)

False, the only snacks for this week will be leftover candy! 
TPBM is hoping the home team pulls off a win!


----------



## Clark (Nov 2, 2009)

true!

tpbm has picked mature Paphiopedilum parts off their neatly trimmed Poa, after a minor mishap.


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 2, 2009)

> I live in a secure building but in the neighborhood of the world's largest Halloween Parade!


OK-then there are advantages to living in a secured building in a city that doesn't have a halloween parade oke:.

False but I hope no permanent damage .

TPBM was up until midnight last night working, but then couldn't sleep and woke up at 5:30 am this morning .


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 2, 2009)

false

tpbm is a little sleepy


----------



## nikv (Nov 2, 2009)

Very true!

TPBM had fewer than normal Trick-or-Treaters on Saturday. Only around 150 or thereabouts.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2009)

false; 0 - nobody comes around to the back steps and up to the second floor

tpbm saw some pheasants along the old erie canal trail during a bike ride today


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 2, 2009)

false. too crappy to ride but also i'm too wimpy to ride in less than ideal conditions


in a perfect world, tpbm would be an all season bicycler


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2009)

true except for when snow gets too keep and the snowmobiles chase me off of the trail (sometimes they pack the snow hard enough to ride on)

tpbm works in the fashion industry


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 2, 2009)

haha, false!!

TPBM just had some noodles for dinner...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2009)

False, it's not dinner time yet.
TPBM is hoping hometeam wins game #5 and best 4/7 to win World Series!


----------



## Clark (Nov 2, 2009)

TRUE!

tpbm is able to laugh at this


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 3, 2009)

there is not much worth laughing about where politicians and their power groupies (and bosses) are concerned anymore

oh! ....sorry  (duh) forgot to add a 'question'...

tpbm is in the aos judging system


----------



## Clark (Nov 5, 2009)

false.

tpbm has seen Clark's Nutcracker perched on a Pinus.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 5, 2009)

is it scotch, black, white, yellow or red? (false)

tpbm got within 25 yds of a deer today while wandering around (and no it wasn't in my back yard eating the shrubs or diving in front of my car)


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 6, 2009)

False, although I have seen a Capreolus capreolus in the same distanc in the wild! I have seen deer in this and closer distance at the zoo. hehe...!

TPBM is sad that some of the orders made have not arrived yet and they should have...


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 6, 2009)

True...I am awaiting a legal hangianum that should have been here already!

*TPBM* wants a warm sunny day so they can enjoy dealing with leaves better


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 6, 2009)

false but i wanna know where you got the legal hangianum....


tpbm is ready for a nap


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2009)

True, but there's not time. 
TPBM is working on an orchid society presentation this weekend!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 6, 2009)

false, visiting vendor's open house with club

tpbm is thinking about making another pumpkin pie


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 6, 2009)

false but i dig pumpkin pies


tpbm thinks it will be nice to clean his/her room tonight


----------



## Heather (Nov 6, 2009)

false but I am ready for a nap now!

TPBM is glad it is almost the weekend. Or at least almost the end of the day before the day before the weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2009)

well, it's the weekend so close enough I'm happy and true

tpbm hates shaving but doesn't really like having a beard, so.....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

False, not hate but beard is another set of problems!
TPBM bought a car today so road trips are in imminent future!


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 8, 2009)

cool (for you!), but false for me... 

TPBM, the person below me is annoyed/surprised/angry that a nursery in the USA charged him 20$ per plant for shipping within the USA (Note: it was Christmass present for my Sister in Law in Florida!), even though in the website is clearly written that the shipping cost for orders up to 150$ is only 20$!!! (my sister in law called, and the answer was: that's the way it is, and you misundertood the website!)


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 8, 2009)

False!!!! 

TPBM hopes that the above person cancels the order asap!!!!


----------



## Clark (Nov 8, 2009)

true. crappy sale tactics is a vehicle to shitlist.

tpbm was awakened very early Satuday morning to multiple gunshots (and found out duck season goes to January!).


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

False; thank god!
TPBM is thinking of trip to Canada for plants! :drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2009)

false.... just remember to look into permits beforehand....

tpbm is {not so slowly} being driven crazy by the squirrel in the attic that just won't go into the have-a-hart trap.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> TPBM bought a car today so road trips are in imminent future!



only one thing to say - get ezpass! one time I wanted to get from nj back to the ny show in manhattan and waited absolutely forever to get through the tunnel. ezpass holders were zipping by; convinced me and tolls are cheaper

to the game - there is a guy on ebay I just recently saw that sold tons of plants or seedlings, and he pulled stunt like that. he also only shipped during certain times of the month so you could possibly wait a month before plants would get shipped. so true would bother me

tpbm is enjoying a little sunshine today


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2009)

true!

tpbm was also confused briefly by what tpam wrote but scrolling up a little thinks he may have figured it out....


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 8, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> False!!!!
> 
> TPBM hopes that the above person cancels the order asap!!!!



no way to cancel... the plants have been shipped and received, and my sister in law already paid  (silly silly silly silly!!!) Note: the handling was as following. I told my SIL to order the plants she would like, and I would send her the money via international bank transfer... so, when I received her message with the bill, I was shocked!! (supposed to be a VERY serious seller!)


so, back to game... 

True...

TPBM, is building new "humidity trays" for his/her plants (custom-made trays!)


----------



## Clark (Nov 8, 2009)

false. but would like to know more.

tpbm has switched to an aluminum free hygiene product.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2009)

true, but years ago.....


tpbm knows that distilled white vinegar can be used as a deodorant, curative for athlete's foot and that apple cider vinegar can be used as a hair conditioner (but should be rinsed after) but that blonds should use distilled white....


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 8, 2009)

False-makes sense, but the fragrance would leave a lot to be desired.

TPBM has a neighbor upstairs with a "squeaky" bed .


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2009)

False, not anymore and the previous neighbor caught a bad disease making all that noise! 


likespaphs said:


> false.... just remember to look into permits beforehand....


Permits?! We dont need no stinking permits! :evil: 

TPBM is going to the office to work on ochid presentation now!


----------



## Clark (Nov 8, 2009)

false.

tpbm can see a lighthouse and drawbridge from the chair of their home computer.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 8, 2009)

false

tpbm has never purchased orchids over the internet or telephone (only in person)


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 8, 2009)

False. I can't always make it in person to places like Oak Hill, Orchid Inn and Big Leaf Orchids, but I trust them implicitly to send me great plants; in the past ten years, I've only had one mail order problem and it was in the dead of winter (not from either of the aforementioned vendors, either). 

TPBM got to visit a new-to-them orchid nursery recently and had a great time.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2009)

False, but tell us moere!
TPBM is up way past bedtime!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2009)

actually it was 'still sleeping though sun is up'

tpbm is likely to ride bike today


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2009)

False, but maybe I'll take one of the broken ones in for repair.
TPBM got a eBay Paph group home last night.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2009)

false but i need to get my ebay lava lite from the post office

tpbm likes ice cream a whole lot!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2009)

true, but doesn't eat it a whole lot

tpbm has never been in a plane or helicopter


----------



## Clark (Nov 9, 2009)

false.

tpbm first plane ride got to sit in front seat, shoulder to shoulder with pilot.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2009)

false


tpbm just ate two candy bars and feels like eating two more


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2009)

False, but I did bring leftover halloween candy!
TPBM is eating lunch.


----------



## Clark (Nov 9, 2009)

true. salad.

tpbm during first plane ride, grandfather and cousin sat on milkcrates behind pilot(and got screamed at for bringing one piece fishing rods).


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2009)

false

tpbm thinks that ripe roadkill is hazardous to a bike-rider's olfactory health!


----------



## Clark (Nov 10, 2009)

big time!

tpbm can see woodducks and whitetails within walking distance of home (.5 mile).


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 10, 2009)

False, but sometimes I can see (indirectly) pelecans and swans 

TPBM is growing some mango and avocandos!


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 10, 2009)

False, but like eating avocados (mangos not so much )

TPBM enjoyed a very interesting and entertaining talk given by Glen Decker last night.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2009)

false though would have been nice

tpbm remembers what their first orchid was and where they got it


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2009)

False.
TPBM has tomorrow off!


----------



## Clark (Nov 11, 2009)

true if you mean Weds.

tpbm has fished in another country.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 11, 2009)

True... Venezuela, Brazil, Colombia, Germany, USA

TPBM will soon receive too many unexpected orchids and have no place for many of them (or cannot grow many of them) and has decided to probably sell them in ebay...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2009)

false

tpbm recently watched taurids


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 12, 2009)

False, but I would have liked to. Meteor showers are cool.

TPBM is not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow after a week off.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2009)

False, I wish I didn't have today off because of all the work stacking up for tomorrow! 
TPBM got new orchids from 2 different STF'rs today!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 12, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> ...and has decided to probably sell them in ebay...



Count us in...

False!

TPBM is thinking of starting making handcrafts again


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2009)

false. we own a home.

tpbm has enough points for a free frozen turkey.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 12, 2009)

false


tpbm was hungry for lunch then had food


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2009)

if you mean breakfast at lunchtime, then true

tpbm only grows one genus of orchids (or one related family; like slippers, or vandaceous etc)


----------



## nikv (Nov 12, 2009)

False, I grow a wide variety of orchids including Schomburgkias, Encyclias, Paphs, Laelias, Stanhopeas, Lycastes, etc.

TPBM has recently flowered their first barbigerum.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2009)

False.
TPBM is giving their first orchid lecture/presentation tonight!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 12, 2009)

False! I am not an expert......hehe!

Omg, TPBM has bidded on a plant on ebay and when he/she tried to complete the transaction, he/she found out there is no payment through PayPal option...


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2009)

false. 

tpbm uses a reciprocating saw for Canna cleanup.(Harbor Freight-$20.00 great deal)


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2009)

seems like overkill, but then I've never had to do that

tpbm likes being ripped off by big business


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2009)

False, I would like to spend 10 minutes in a dark room w/ the Time Warner Cable people and my bat!  
TPBM knows something about the next GNYOS show!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

false

tpbm is legally blind in one or both eyes


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 13, 2009)

False - cataract surgery last Spring took care of that!

TPBM is finding more paph buds emerging than any year in the previous 15.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 13, 2009)

True  (well, not being into Paphies for such a long time, and the collection increased drastcially since las yera )

TPBM, was shocked when receiving the Dentist bill yesterday 



P.S.- Toth crown needed after a stupid accident in the bathroom = 2700 CHF = $ 2670!!!  First European Country where I live and dentist is not covered by public health insurance!!! :sob::sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 13, 2009)

false, thank goodness....


tpbm thinks healthcare should be a right, not a privilege


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

as long as as those that use it supply the funding for it (taxpayers, legal citizens) tanstaafl

tpbm would love to eat fish everyday but reads that there is mercury in all fish no matter how 'clean' the stream
(also obviously can't afford to buy it everyday)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

false. Variety is the spice of life!
TPBM would love to visit orchid vendors efery day!


----------



## nikv (Nov 13, 2009)

If I had unlimited funds and growing space, that would be true. But in reality, false.

TPBM has a family member visiting them this weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

False but a QT has promised to come by! 
TPBM doesn't have to spend money or acquire new plants for joy. [Although it doesn't hurt!]


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

true

tpbm needs to get some more shrink plastic to seal their windows


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

False, as it get's colder outside the building pumps the heat up for the older residents. It's like a furnace this time of year.
TPBM will make orchid trip to Parkside this month.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 13, 2009)

False, we have very goog windows in Switzerland  and a very strict "energy saving" regulation that is responsible most houses has great windows 

TPBM, is happy it is weekend...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

I am, but the deer aren't; southern zone hunting season opens tomorrow

tpbm wants to start making their own yogurt without fancy machines


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 13, 2009)

false but i'd be interested in hearing how it goes.


tpbm just learned that "tanstaafl" means "there ain't no such thing as a free lunch"


----------



## Clark (Nov 13, 2009)

true. 

tpbm made funeral arrangements for their mother today.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

no, (!) sorry to hear if is the case above and condolences

tpbm owns more than one house or house/cabin/cottage


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 13, 2009)

Half true, own a second undeveloped lot.

TPBM kinda likes their new Redneck Playstation (http://majman.net/fly_loader.html), but wonders if "sucky" is a real word .


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

false

tpbm doesn't approve when the fungus gnats fly around their laptop screen at night


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

False I've never had that problem; and most flying insect [except biting no-see-ums !] dont last long around me! :fight:
TPBM is hoping Pk x longifolium is true as listed


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2009)

I wish it was true if I had the list and the money to get it...

TPBM will finally receive and order in a couple of days...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2009)

Always true! :crazy:
TPBM is going to toast up some Pop-Tarts w/ butter!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 14, 2009)

um, butter? false......


tpbm is still sleepy


----------



## Clark (Nov 14, 2009)

false.

tpbm likes to fish 75% naked.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 14, 2009)

True, but also more than 75% too (only bathing suit or underwear 

TPBM, is happy that his/her Liver Biopsy results are there, and there is nothing to worry about... (nightmare over!)


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2009)

False, as I have done no such exams, but I am happy for you...

TPBM could not find any epsom salts localy.. it is ebay time... :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2009)

False, they sell them at every drugstore here - for soaking feet.
TPBM is making plants to meet STF'rs!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 14, 2009)

true!

tpbm is feeling very sheepish but can't say why


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yes, that's me "sheepish" -FALSE!
TPBM has to clean-up house for guest.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 14, 2009)

False...had to clean up house to avoid nagging...lol

*TPBM* thinks kovachii x wallisii is the slowest growing hybrid in the world


----------



## Clark (Nov 15, 2009)

false. Shin Yi Pride. deflasked summer'07.

tpbm looks at the weather for Tarapoto, Peru.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2009)

False maybe Ecuador.
TPBM is still cleaning house.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 15, 2009)

false but i should be....

tpbm is gonna grub on something in the next few minutes...hopefully


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 16, 2009)

true

tpbm is thinking about thanksgiving travels


----------



## nikv (Nov 16, 2009)

True, I'm traveling to Arizona.

jTPBM wishes the weekend was longer and that he/she didn't have to go to work today.


----------



## Clark (Nov 16, 2009)

true, but I knew I was off today 'no matter what'

tpbm has about 80 'chids on the way (regardless of size).


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2009)

False!! Much less... hehe!

TPBM is so happy tomorrow is a day off...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm happy for anyone else who is happy!

tpbm just found another bud on their pk x longifolium tucked underneath the top sheath (3)


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 17, 2009)

False, I do not have such a plant!! 

TPBM ordered some epsom salts for the first time...


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2009)

false. been using it for 3 months, have 25% wider leaves on Phrag I pay most attention to right now.
From 2 inch- 2 1/2 inch across.

tpbm is hosting Thanksgiving.


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 17, 2009)

false. 

tpbm thinks there are too few weekends in a year


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 17, 2009)

Very true and I have never had a weekend that was to long...lol

*TPBM*is excited about the newest addition to their collection... Paph hangianum


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2009)

False I already have but maybe for jack!
TPBM is mad that new [at least to them] car is already in the repair shop!


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorta true-mad about a car related issue. Someone broke into my vehicle looking for ??? (I don't keep anything of value in it). This is the last thing I need with finances already a problem :viking::fight:.

TPBM has to cancel an important meeting tomorrow to get vehicle fixed .


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2009)

false though it is time for scheduled maintenance etc

tpbm is wondering about spending money on something that they don't absolutely need


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 18, 2009)

False.... Don't waste your time thinking about... if you like it, just buy it! 

TPBM, has tickets for Ballet tonight, but has gotten too much urgent work at the office, that is considering giving the tickets to someone else...


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 18, 2009)

false and false

tpbm should more often practice sarvanasana.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

True but I'm not really yoga flexible and I have a hard enough time looking at the QT's on the TV yoga shows doing all that bending and stretching! :drool:
TPBM is going to try to sneak orders for orchids thru personal budget constraints!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2009)

If I understood well of what you mean, then true...lol

TPBM misses going to the cinema and would love to but there is no good film these days....


----------



## Clark (Nov 18, 2009)

true

tpbm misses ice cream.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2009)

False!!! I still eat icecream...

TPBM is looking forward for a couple of orders to arrive...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2009)

False, just one. 
TPBM is injured from sports practice!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 19, 2009)

maybe; from loading a clay pigeon thrower a few weeks ago

tpbm is doing some cooking


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 19, 2009)

True did linguine with clam sauce tonight
*TPBM* has been married too long


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2009)

False! I am not married,,,,

TPBM always says that orders are enough for this period and always orders more...!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 20, 2009)

True.... I even had a super check of growing space last night, in order to see if I could bid for two new plants in ebay 

TPBM, will sell some plants next week at the OS Meeting...


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 20, 2009)

false but i may bring some to my next meeting for a door prize

tpbm is somewhere where it's raining cats and dogs


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2009)

False, but there was a little drizzle this AM. 
TPBM has a hot cougar co-worker!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2009)

I wish. They don't apply to work at wholesale greenhouses...

tpbm likes to play music (instruments, not radios)


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 20, 2009)

True. Chamber group rehearsals right here every other Sunday.

TPBM is purging their orchid collection of old non-performers to make room for new plants.


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 20, 2009)

Absolutely, it's called the survival of the fittest!

TPBM has easily killed over a hundred orchids


----------



## Clark (Nov 20, 2009)

false. 2, I don't count anything smaller than a grain a rice.

tpbm got a yellow butterfly in the mail today(psychopsis).


----------



## Jimsox (Nov 20, 2009)

False, Clark, I'm still waiting for you to ship it to me!!

TPBM will make blueberry pancakes for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## nikv (Nov 20, 2009)

False. Too much bother for one person. Easier to just go out to eat.

TPBM got caught in the rain today.


----------



## Roly0217 (Nov 20, 2009)

False. It was really hot and sunny today.
TPBM is getting it's first Paph sanderianum next week.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 20, 2009)

False, this species is way too large for me and the space dedicated to slippers...

TPBM, has just received soem Pterostylis toveyana bulbs today


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2009)

false, though I have some other pterostylis species sprouting from asuka orchids. post pics when they flower!

tpbm loves processed potato products (even plain old ones)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2009)

True but I dont eat many of them.
TPBM almost threw out a new orchid by mistake today!


----------



## Clark (Nov 20, 2009)

false.

tpbm is ready to pitch more than 1 turd this weekend.(had these 3 for 2+yrs., garbage!)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 20, 2009)

Clark E said:


> tpbm is ready to pitch more than 1 turd this weekend.(had these 3 for 2+yrs., garbage!)



 What the ????? False I'm sure.


TPBM is taking a short sabbatical from work soon. :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2009)

um, a long one at this point

(I think the 'turds' are plants that aren't cooperating(?)  )

tpbm has clothing issues (only wears natural fabrics or only wears synthetics, or refuses to wear synthetics, is vegan so no animal related clothing; take your pic)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 21, 2009)

Nope.
TPBM saw a bad close encounter movie!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 21, 2009)

false


tpbm has a bunch of high school kids coming to his/her work today


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2009)

False!!!

TPBM just finished a couple of toasts with smoked cheese for dinner...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 21, 2009)

sounds good!

tpbm lives in a country that doesn't produce automobiles


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 22, 2009)

false

tpbm is going to an orchid show today


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 22, 2009)

False, but I'd love too... Take some pics & have fun!!!

TPBM just found out what dorodango is!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2009)

True! LOL! 
TPBM rec's an art shade phal and would like to share w STF but can't get photo color right.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 23, 2009)

False!

TPBM must prepair (wash) some leca for the orchids...


----------



## Clark (Nov 23, 2009)

false. maybe never.

tpbm got a **** load of orchids today.(over 95)


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 23, 2009)

I wish!!!!! hahahahaah please show pictures...

TPBM would love to get some more coelogyne species/hybrids!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, and if anyone hears from Blake Wester he owes me some!
TPBM knows someone is talking about compot count!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2009)

I think so

tpbm is going to be cooking some bison/beefalo over the holiday week/end


----------



## nikv (Nov 23, 2009)

False. It will be turkey. Not much of a red meat eater.

TPBM has to arrange for a neighbor to care for orchids during his/her absence over the holiday.


----------



## parvi_17 (Nov 23, 2009)

False. Canadian thanksgiving was a month ago, so there is no holiday for me!

TPBM is frustrated with the invading cold winter air.


----------



## Jimsox (Nov 23, 2009)

:evil:I am, it was 65 today, not 70.....
TPBM is going to a football game this weekend


----------



## Clark (Nov 23, 2009)

false. greenhouse

tpbm microwaved sphagnum today.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2009)

false 

(the beefalo is for saturday; turkey is thursday)

tpbm spent money on transportation today


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 24, 2009)

False!!!! Prepaid!!! 

TPBM is glad their bulbo collection is growing in number...


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 26, 2009)

false. i always kill bulbos for some reason


tpbm is taking it easy today


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2009)

yes

tpbm found out while heading down to nj last night that their snow tires do very poorly on wet pavement, and that when sliding after braking quickly, it's good to pump the brakes to keep the wheels rolling (grrr)(eeek)


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 26, 2009)

False! I do not have a car...

TPBM is prepairing a handmade gift for a friend..


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 26, 2009)

Nope! Just a gift card.

TPBM is having no yams tonight.

Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 26, 2009)

True; I'm going to make an egg/sausage/broccoli and cheese dish. Mmmm.

TPBM is looking forward to decorating for Christmas.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2009)

false, don't do much

tpbm had some strawberry rhubarb pie for dessert today!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 27, 2009)

:drool::drool: unfortunately false....

TPBM is thinking of making homemade remedies for pest and deseases of their plants...!!!!!


----------



## Clark (Nov 27, 2009)

false.have not seen a snail in over 2wks.

tpbm is entertaining 2 days in a row.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 27, 2009)

false but i'm hoping to be entertained....


tpbm doesn't have to work today


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2009)

False! 
TPBM is so busy that their eyeballs hurt!


----------



## Hera (Nov 27, 2009)

True! I'm drinking wine at 2:00 in the afternoon, if that gives you any indication of how busy my morning was. I'm off work now, don't worry, I won't be driving for the rest of the day. 

TPBM is soaking their tootsies after shopping the morning away.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2009)

False but I did buy a GPS and I may go back for one for my mom!
TPBM has a list of orchids to buy this weekend!


----------



## etex (Nov 27, 2009)

True, buying the budded special from Nick.
TPBM has a fridge full of Thanksgiving day leftovers.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 27, 2009)

False 

TPBM loves smoked cheese!!!! :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 28, 2009)

true! (along with most other kinds as well)

tpbm has recently needed to get glasses or have eye surgery


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 28, 2009)

false but i have a feeling i'm heading that way....

tpbm went to a concert recently


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 28, 2009)

False.

There's a major football game this weekend in the home town of TPBM.


----------



## Clark (Nov 28, 2009)

false.

tpbm was orchid shopping with some fellow STers today!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 28, 2009)

False, but I'd love too!!!

TPBM might have lost 2 orders....


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think so

tpbm still smells the burning clutch!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2009)

False, sorry! 
You said you like smoke cheese! 
TPBM met a QT at STF's house last night!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> False, sorry!
> You said you like smoke cheese!
> TPBM met a QT at STF's house last night!



(no problem, I forgot the box so we're even!)

false, wasn't there

tpbm is completely amazed at the nj train clubs layout and will post pictures later (first round of many)


----------



## Clark (Nov 30, 2009)

1/2 true.

tpbm is drinking tea.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 30, 2009)

false

tpbm loves getting parking tickets in the city


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 30, 2009)

False-one of the reasons I take the bus.

TPBM is happy to see The Grinch Who Stole Christmas (Dr. Seuss version) is showing on TV right now.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 1, 2009)

False, I don't have TV (I don't watch TV)

TPBM, has waken up too early today...


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 1, 2009)

False, as usual!!!

TPBM would like to know the recommended dosage of epsom salts in one litre of water for plant use... LOL


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 1, 2009)

let's see... a liter is a 'fat quart', and a quart of mixed epsom salts according to the label on this package says to mix two tablespoons to one gallon of water. since a liter is slightly less than a quart, and at this rate you would have six teaspoons to one gallon, and 1.5 tsp. per quart. 0.94 x 1.5 gives you 1.4 teaspoons. 4.94 cc's to a teaspoon, (about 5) so 5 x 1.4 is 7 cc's of epsom salts.
now, that said, I've seen recommendations online for using two teaspoons to a half cup! of epsom salts per gallon of water. I have a feeling this isn't exact science (smile), so you might want to start on the lower end and use it a little bit, and work up. articles that I've read online state that epsom salts are a (tonic) instead of a (fertilizer), so it probably shouldn't be used all the time. there are some plants like sage (read online) that don't like the extra of what e.s.'s have, then only an occasional treatment might be necessary. it's been pointed out that sulphates are helpful for chlorophyll production and also help with the uptake of other macronutrients, so a little once in a while may be better than using a whole bunch. the chlorophyll production would help to explain why my orchids (and clark e's) greened up and the leaves got larger all around
(so true!)

tpbm has gotten home, but now it's snowing and they have to drive someplace else today


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 1, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> let's see... a liter is a 'fat quart', and a quart of mixed epsom salts according to the label on this package says to mix two tablespoons to one gallon of water. since a liter is slightly less than a quart, and at this rate you would have six teaspoons to one gallon, and 1.5 tsp. per quart. 0.94 x 1.5 gives you 1.4 teaspoons. 4.94 cc's to a teaspoon, (about 5) so 5 x 1.4 is 7 cc's of epsom salts.
> now, that said, I've seen recommendations online for using two teaspoons to a half cup! of epsom salts per gallon of water. I have a feeling this isn't exact science (smile), so you might want to start on the lower end and use it a little bit, and work up. articles that I've read online state that epsom salts are a (tonic) instead of a (fertilizer), so it probably shouldn't be used all the time. there are some plants like sage (read online) that don't like the extra of what e.s.'s have, then only an occasional treatment might be necessary. it's been pointed out that sulphates are helpful for chlorophyll production and also help with the uptake of other macronutrients, so a little once in a while may be better than using a whole bunch. the chlorophyll production would help to explain why my orchids (and clark e's) greened up and the leaves got larger all around



I use it at 1 tsp/L every 4 - 6 weeks... based on teh experience of two friends from the OS... 



cnycharles said:


> (so true!)
> 
> tpbm has gotten home, but now it's snowing and they have to drive someplace else today




False, still in the office!

TPBM, need to plant some Iris Bulbs received today


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 1, 2009)

Nope, it's too cold out now (- 10 C) and I think the ground is starting to freeze finally.

TPBM is putting the finishing touches on their orchid society's newsletter before sending it to the printer.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2009)

False, though I do have a model rr report to write!  
TPBM has to get tray to keep compots in.


----------



## Clark (Dec 2, 2009)

false. in stock.

tpbm has seen streetlights powered by natural gas recently(been 20+ years since I have seen them).


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

Er, true! 
TPBM is going to bed soon.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 3, 2009)

False, just left the bed....

TPBM, was double surprised this morning (1.- too early for his/her tatste!) by a friend, who dropped by to bring 1 pound of self-made cheese! (2.- did not know this friend could make cheese!)


(P.S.- and the cheese is fantastic!!! Great with hot bread and coffee!!)


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2009)

(From previous post: TY Charles...)

False!!!!!

TPBM would like to try some of the cheese Kavanaru mentioned...yumm yumm...!!!


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 3, 2009)

True-cheese :drool::drool:.

TPBM will be glad when the next four days are over.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

false. just more of the same! 
TPBM is going to lunch now.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 3, 2009)

False, having dinner right now...

TPBM, has too many "business Christmas Dinners" this and next week...


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 3, 2009)

False!!!! Fortunately

TPBM hopes they will have dinner in a few mins!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2009)

False.
TPBM is going to re-plant some orchids tonight!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 3, 2009)

umm, I should now that you mention it

tpbm likes chick peas


----------



## Clark (Dec 3, 2009)

true.

tpbm, while engaged in the primal act of hunter/gatherer, became the hunted(and on more than one occassion)!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 4, 2009)

Nope, false.

TPBM is trying to decide which of many chores to get after first.


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 4, 2009)

Seems like always true .

TPBM walked by a drug deal in progress in their neighborhood this evening :fight:.


----------



## TADD (Dec 5, 2009)

True... I live in a seedy area of Charlotte, probably past a few meth labs also....

TPBM is going to work to repot tons of orchids and clean up the greenhouses. The OS is coming tomorrow for our holiday party....


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2009)

False, on the way to Train show.
TPBM is wondering if dendrobium kingianum hybrids can be put into cold room before all growths are mature.


----------



## Clark (Dec 5, 2009)

false. not in stock

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/zip/1487143763.html

tpbm is laughing.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 5, 2009)

Nah, I'm too tired. Just came inside from shovelling mountains of wind-blown snow. Blah. Okay, maybe I am laughing - at myself for continuing to live in this ridiculous climate. :viking:

TPBM needs to get some groceries and will probably walk to the store to get them instead of driving.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 5, 2009)

True, and I always walk to the grocery store  

TPBM, has a Catasetum with so many flowers on one single spike, that it broke off for the weight of the 22 flowers when they started to


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2009)

ouch. false, sorry

tpbm can't believe a concolor fir costs over $90 as christmas tree


----------



## Orchidzrule (Dec 6, 2009)

true--christmas tree prices are unreal!

tpbm is wondering whether s/he should go back and buy a couple more paphs that s/he noticed for sale from a OS member (can you tell I just bought a couple and am agonizing over this, myself? LOL)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2009)

False, I usually know what bills still have to be paid when I start buying; everything el$e is - "Go hard, or go home!" 
TPBM was visited by 2 STF's yesterday!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 6, 2009)

false. i was in the city a few days before and should have called....


tpbm really really really wants a hangianum and a pure yellow helenae in bud/bloom. heck... any would probably do me fine....


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 6, 2009)

false

tpbm is happy they avoided being elected pres at orchid club today!


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 6, 2009)

False, but could be true next year.

TPBM is actually trying to be diligent this year about staking spikes .


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2009)

False, this year I'm going _au natural_! 
TPBM almost OD'd on Holiday cookies last night!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 6, 2009)

if only!

tpbm's orchid club is happy that nyeric traded a pk hybrid to cnycharles so that they could enjoy the flowers at today's meeting (and they are also believers now of using epsom salts for their orchids)


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2009)

False, cause I do not belong to an orchid society! But I am glad for the event...

TPBM found a nest of insects in the potting medium of a plant!!! OMG


----------



## Clark (Dec 7, 2009)

false. not this year.

tpbm was very impressed recently over the detail of some model train displays.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 7, 2009)

True!

TPBM is starting to get cabin fever and may just have to venture out into the cold today...:sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 7, 2009)

just starting to get below freezing here, and I have to go out anyway

tpbm would like to see some sunshine


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 7, 2009)

true but warm weather too. guess i should move.....


tpbm wonders how many things have been repeated, even if by different people in this thread


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

False, some things never get stale.
TPBM hasn't had dinner and probably wont.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2009)

I did have leftovers last night, probably the same tonight

tpbm recently bought some of the treated new zealand bark that is supposed to last easily for a few years


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

False, where'd you get it? 
TPBM is eating Tofu!


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 8, 2009)

False, cooking "Chupe" for dinner..

TPBM, had a young neighbour girl (14 y.o) ringing at the door last night (2:00 am) and asking if he/she had Marihuana for sale (the reason, she knew TPBM's "nationality", and for her that's a synonym for drugs dealer!) 


P.S.- She was shocked when I asked if you was a prostitute. (She is a woman, therefore she could also be a prostitue, same as a latiuno can be a drugs dealer)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

False, although since the next door neighbor partook I was accused a few times!  
BTW, males can be prostitutes also! 
TPBM is planning trip to Canada within 2 months.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> BTW, males can be prostitutes also!


 I know, or how do you think I can afford so many orchids? oke:oke: (I just wanted to bother her and her clichés)

back to game..

False, but planning trip to France, Germany and Italy within the next 2 months... 

TPBM, is very hungry and wishes the food would be ready quicker...


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 8, 2009)

True but have to wait for the meat to be done.

TPBM is getting a new shipment in tomorrow from Orchids Limited.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2009)

NYEric said:


> False, where'd you get it? (pertaining to n.z. bark/orchiata)


(I got some at our orchid show from club member kim boronczyk kim's orchid supplies, though ray b. here has some as well)

false - no plant orders

tpbm has made their own home-made pizza before (and sliding it out of a freezer box and toasting isn't home-made...)


----------



## Clark (Dec 8, 2009)

true. in oven and on grill.

tpbm has powdery mildew on their Poa.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

Not mine, I wash it every morning! :evil:
TPBM has had a hard time dealing w/ a 'Kim'!


----------



## Clark (Dec 8, 2009)

false. Kim was easy.

tpbm knows how to burn Masdevallias with a lightbulb


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2009)

false, I overwatered them! 
TPBM is at work and should be working.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 8, 2009)

False - I'm home slacking off. 

TPBM is baking shortbread cookies. Mmmmmmm.:drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2009)

nope, garlic toast

tpbm is waiting for the rain/snow/ice to start falling tonight


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2009)

False, why wait?
TPBM should be in bed asleep already.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2009)

false time to be out and about

tpbm is going out to brave the weather


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2009)

False!!

TPBM has started prepairing some s/h stuff (pots, washing leca etc) for the plants that he/she is waiting!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2009)

false

tpbm today was within 30yds of a large buck, but couldn't shoot because they had already used their tag! also had to call two people on cell phone (still while 30yds away) until found person who could get in position to take a shot (the wind shifted and it ran away about a minute before other showed up, though he saw it and gave chase). tpbm was also wishing the horns would fall off (doe tag), but alas


----------



## Clark (Dec 10, 2009)

false. but...

tpbm could of hand grabbed a deer while wearing a product called scentlok.(face to face-18inches!)


----------



## etex (Dec 10, 2009)

False. Had 2 deer, one a buck, in front of house last week that my daughter scared off by yelling' There's raindeer, I see raindeer". When I got to front door they had just entered woods by house and were looking back at us as if to say"WHO you calling raindeer". TPBM- needs to buy more orchids!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2009)

True, as always! 
TPBM is sneaking a few minutes from ridiculously busy day to go on forum! :ninja:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 10, 2009)

True! :evil:

TPBM has taken a course in glass fusing and knows what dichroic glass is.


----------



## nikv (Dec 10, 2009)

True. I have taken classes in glass fusion and also glass painting. And I definitely know dichroic glass when I see it and have used it in some of my pieces.

TPBM is glad that the cold snap is finally over in their area.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 10, 2009)

NO it's just begun! I heard temps drop into the 40's in CA. & they declared a state of emergency!
TPBM has not even begun Christmas shopping.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 10, 2009)

false


tpbm likes to get holiday gifts at craft shows


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 10, 2009)

False-I do my own crafts for gifts if needed.

TPBM is beginning to think that Hell has finally frozen over :evil:.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2009)

Maybe, NYCDOT is paying me OT to work late! 
TPBM is ordering plants this weekend!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2009)

false

tpbm will be going to work christmas/thanksgiving lunch tomorrow


----------



## Clark (Dec 11, 2009)

false.

tpbm has paid for company Christmas parties.


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 11, 2009)

False

TPBM just took a loaf of banana bread out of the oven and can't wait to dive in :drool:.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2009)

False, but I ate an untoasted pop-tart!  
TPBM won an auction for an eBay phrag .


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 11, 2009)

at one time, maybe true. don't remember


tpbm is ready for the weekend


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 11, 2009)

true

tpbm just ate so much that they don't feel like eating for the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Clark (Dec 11, 2009)

false. i'm starving.

tpbm thinks they have seen their neighbor's place on pages 700-709.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 11, 2009)

False!!

TPBM is hoping that the new growth on a bulbo is buds...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 11, 2009)

False, I don't have a bulbo any more. I killed it. :sob:

TPBM is going to make some mulled wine this evening. :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 12, 2009)

False! I have no idea how to...!

TPBM always says that the purchases are enough for this period but always makes more orders!!! LOL


----------



## etex (Dec 12, 2009)

True, I told my husband 3 orders ago that that was all till after Christmas!!Lucky for me, he didn't believe me and my last order-a hefty one- is his Orchid Christmas Present to me! Such a lovely addiction!!
TPBM is going shopping today!


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 12, 2009)

True... need to buy some presents and a bottle of CO2 for my terrarium...

TPBM, is going to the theater tonight...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 12, 2009)

False, but I wish I was.

TPBM is wishing it would stop snowing already because they need to go out and run some errands.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 12, 2009)

false, no snow here today...so far.



tpbm wants lunch


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 12, 2009)

false just had dinner

tpbm just read an interesting book today


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 12, 2009)

False, but I did yesterday and the day before yesterday!

TPBM was searching for another group of people that have orchids as a hobby in their country and eventually did! :clap:


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 12, 2009)

False-already know a bunch.

TPBM has a Paph. wardii that is taking FOREVER to open .


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 13, 2009)

false but i've got a few others that are!


tpbm knows that one coffee tree typically only produces one pound per year.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 13, 2009)

False, didn't know that...! TY

TPBM is prepairing for dinner...


----------



## Clark (Dec 13, 2009)

false.

tpbm is assembling something from IKEA.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2009)

false

tpbm is watching fat snowflakes fall down


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 13, 2009)

false


tpbm just finished spraying pesticides and hopes to have killed most of the thrips and mites! (but then again, tpbm also knows that no single pesticide kills all of the pests, but hopefully it is up to 99.9% effective and tpbm also rotates pesticides)


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2009)

false - good luck

tpbm is an owner or employee of an orchid-related company


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 13, 2009)

No, but I kind of wish I was. 

TPBM should be watering their orchids and not surfing this forum.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2009)

True, but I watered them this AM [oh it feels like so long ago! ] so they should be ok for a while. 
TPBM finished last day of Holiday show and is in need of some rest.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 14, 2009)

false but it's my friday....


tpbm is gonna try to take photos of the spikes at home later today


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2009)

False, although I have a great bloom to photo, I haven't been home during daylight for a week! 
TPBM got some melamakaronas and soropiastas but is thinknig that the melas are so much better that there will be no more baklava for a while!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2009)

false but true; like baklava and haven't had the others

tpbm knows how many times they've posted in this thread(?)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2009)

False, I can t count that high!
TPBM knows that melomakaronas makes baklava taste like mud!


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 14, 2009)

False, I still prefer Baklava & Mabrooma ;-)

TPBM, is trying to understand why it is so difficult for some people to say what they want or what they do not want...


----------



## Clark (Dec 14, 2009)

false. they don't want you to know.

tpbm has an auction plant spiking. (PEC)


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 16, 2009)

false

tpbm expects it to be a long winter


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 16, 2009)

False...!!!

TPBM is happy to an armeniacum spiking right now in their collection!


----------



## Clark (Dec 16, 2009)

false. not in stock.

tpbm needs a better antiperspirant during exams.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 17, 2009)

false

tpbm is gonna try to take photos of things starting to bloom today


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2009)

True, did it already.
TPBM will have lemon cake tonight!


----------



## nikv (Dec 17, 2009)

False. No lemon cake at home.

TPBM has a Laelia anceps in bloom right now.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 17, 2009)

false. killed the only one i tried.....


tpbm is excited about buds and blooms at home!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 17, 2009)

false, this is slow time here (though have a phal pallens I need to get a pic of)

tpbm is thinking of playing an outdoor sport where it is nice and warm


----------



## Clark (Dec 17, 2009)

true.

tpbm is ready for a heat wave.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 17, 2009)

kinda true, and i don't even like heat waves.....


tpbm is about to leave work


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2009)

True.
TPBM is sore from sports practice last night but still considering practice tonight.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2009)

False...!

TPBM is thinking of doing ice skating for the first time in their life!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 17, 2009)

false long ago

tpbm has been reading a project gutenberg e-book (moby dick) recently and will read more


----------



## Clark (Dec 18, 2009)

false.

tpbm thinks Tiger had a hard time using his putter prior to getting his American Expreess card.


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 18, 2009)

True :rollhappy:.

TPBM is going someplace warmer for the holidays .


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 18, 2009)

false...unless you're talking about going to work



tpbm gets migraine headaches


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2009)

False, I've only had 5-10 headaches my whole life.
TPBM is planning trip to Canada!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 18, 2009)

I would love to!!! But false!!! 

TPBM has a laptop that sometimes it is very noisy!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2009)

false; though it can get quite hot (I got a burn on my leg the other day from my laptop)

tpbm is making a squash pie


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2009)

False but yum!
TPBM is supposed to get snow and is not happy about it!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 19, 2009)

kinda true. i like snow but 10-14 inches is too much for me


tpbm flies fighter kites or stunt kites


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2009)

False!!!

TPBM managed to resist purchasing some orchids from ebay, but was lured into purchasing 2 phals at a local store!!! (I guess it was a nice try... LOL)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 19, 2009)

Semi-true. For some reason I succumbed to the need to purchase a lovely NOID cattleya from a local grocery store yesterday. 

TPBM is hoping to finish their Christmas shopping today.


----------



## Clark (Dec 19, 2009)

true.

tpbm is wearing flannel lined pants today.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2009)

False, at least not yet! 
TPBM is going to put crushed oyster shell or other supplements in plants tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 20, 2009)

false

tpbm is annoyed because they hopped on two different scales today (after a big dinner) and they both pointed out that tpbm weighed nearly 200 lbs! (grrrr)


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 20, 2009)

false but last time i weighed myself, same [email protected] thing! stupid slowing metabolism.....


tpbm shoveled a bunch of snow today


----------



## Clark (Dec 20, 2009)

true. shoveled more snow in 4hrs. than in last 4 yrs.

tpbm wishes mother in law had shorter driveway.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

False, not married yet.
TPBM is happy sun is shining so bright!


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 20, 2009)

False (first it is already 20:00 here, and second it was very bright today, but also very cold, and the airport got badly frozen here)

TPBM, has two friends at the airport who could not fly home because the airport has been closed due to cold weather and ice...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2009)

False, who travels during Xmas Holiday week!?
TPBM just had the fun experience of adding a teaspoon of crushed oyster shell to each paph and phrag! 3 hours and 24 oz of calcium later...


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 21, 2009)

False! You are a good dad for your plants... 

TPBM hopes the flower bud on one of their plants will last enough so that he/she sees it when returning from vacation!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 21, 2009)

false. i'm at work straight through for many days.....



tpbm gets one last day off before a long stretch of work.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2009)

false, think it's a month at this point, but true for the long stretch after that

tpbm just went to a memorial service that was wonderful for a great aunt who had been married for 70 years before she passed away (husband still alive)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2009)

False, our condolences for your loss.
TPBM is planning out trip to Canada, Lavaltrie and figuring milage at incredible rate of speed!


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 21, 2009)

False, but leaving for Southern California for the holidays tomorrow  :clap:.

TPBM hopes their plants will be okay while they are gone.


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2009)

true for you, because I know what mine looked like when I got home.

tpbm is biting down on gauze and looking at a couple of perscriptions.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2009)

False, what did you do to yourself now!?
TPBM is in a cold room!


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2009)

false. nice and warm upstairs.

tpbm has/had a root canal gone bad.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh yeah, more than one actually. My sympathies. ity:

TPBM shovelled snow today.


----------



## nikv (Dec 21, 2009)

False. I live in California where there isn't any snow.

TPBM left their wallet at home today and was relieved to find it on the nightstand when he/she got home.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2009)

false

tpbm has a throat bug


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2009)

False, gargle w/ salt water and drink lots of OJ!
TPBM is readying for Orchid trips!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 22, 2009)

False, but I'd love to!!!!

TPBM is leaving for Christmas vacation tomorrow and will be back in about 12 days!!!!


----------



## Clark (Dec 22, 2009)

false. but on my last vacation...

tpbm drove past the 'Out of the Closet Thrift Shop' in Long Beach, parking was in rear.(I did not pull in, as this is not my comfort zone).


----------



## nikv (Dec 22, 2009)

False, I've been to Long Beach many times, but I haven't gone there . . . 

TPBM is goofing off at work today. The boss is on holiday.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 22, 2009)

True, not much to do but sending two business e-mails before Christmas (and having two invitations for a drink at work...)

TPBM, has received a goat as Christmas present, but the goat will be given to a family in Mongolia to take care of it (and TPBM is supposed to be saving teh life of a snow leopard with that!)


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 23, 2009)

false, but interesting!

tpbm recently read 'stranger in the forest' and is glad they don't live where there are leeches : b


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think I've read that, but I_ am _glad there aren't leeches here. 

TPBM put some Christmas ornaments on an outside tree this year (and hopes they don't blow away in the next snow storm  ).


----------



## nikv (Dec 23, 2009)

False, but that is a good idea!

TPBM has Thursday and Friday off work making today their "Friday". :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 23, 2009)

false, but good

tpbm is hoping to read about eric_m's christmas day menu tomorrow


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 24, 2009)

true....but it'll leave me hungry.....


tpbm is ready to snuggle up in a nice warm bed


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2009)

False, too much to do, haircut, send gifts, banking, try to sneak into Eric M's house for dinner!! 
TPBM may go to movies tomorrow.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2009)

false, maybe relatives if the sore throat and sweating would completely go away 

tpbm is relaxing this holiday


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 24, 2009)

true, mostly.....

tpbm hopes tpam (the person above me) feels much better soon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 24, 2009)

True! 

TPBM still hasn't finished wrapping Christmas presents because they keep checking this forum!


----------



## Clark (Dec 24, 2009)

false. all done.

tpbm has licked more than one eggbeater or wooden spoon today.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 25, 2009)

false. wet wood gives me the willies


tpbm is convinced that his cell phone company does not like its customers


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 25, 2009)

True-cell phone companies are communist regimes just like cable companies .

TPBM is hoping to go to some Southern California orchid nurseries next week .


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2009)

false

tpbm seems some sloppy weather headed their way
http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/northeast_loop.php

great weather radar site, btw (no silly ads)


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2009)

true.

tpbm SO is a Christmas baby.(its true, today is costly)


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 29, 2009)

false, I don't go overboard or expect others to do so

tpbm would love to have some fresh fruit to eat all day


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2009)

False that's a lot of fruit! 
TPBM is bidding on eBay plants.


----------



## Clark (Dec 30, 2009)

false. but have been window shopping Psycopsis.

tpbm Latin pronunciation rolls off their tongue like road aggragate.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 30, 2009)

false (most of the time)

tpbm recently read that bananas can be 'radioactive'


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 31, 2009)

false

tpbm has a cold


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2009)

False. But I might tomorrow after cold ocean plunge! 
TPBM won multi-spike psyc*h*opsis from eBay!


----------



## Clark (Dec 31, 2009)

false. gotta be in it to win it.

tpbm needs check their spelling more often.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 31, 2009)

probably always true

tpbm's last auction wins on ebay weren't for plants!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 31, 2009)

true. lava lites!



tpbm is thinking about lunch


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 31, 2009)

True - thinking of making baked macaroni, tomatoes and cheese. :drool:

TPBM received a Fedex delivery today.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2010)

True, at work! 
TPBM is listening to the nonsense outside for New Years.


----------



## Clark (Jan 1, 2010)

false. quiet since the trash across the street forclosed on house.
Tim- you know who you are!

tpbm doesn't make resolutions for new years, but does so for their birthdays.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2010)

false

tpbm needs to go pay the rent


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2010)

False at least not until next week's check! 
TPBM missed the fun and exhilaration of a cool ocean plunge this AM!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 2, 2010)

absolutely positively false!


tpbm thinks this not sleeping thing is getting very tiresome


----------



## paphreek (Jan 2, 2010)

True! Especially when wife and son work until 11 PM and I have to be up by 6 AM the next morning.


tpbm is looking forward to a relaxing day of watering plants.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 2, 2010)

Absolutely TRUE!!!  

TPBM had a great New Years Eve party!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2010)

false

tpbm is thinking about a warm beach somewhere


----------



## Clark (Jan 3, 2010)

true. i've been there. and the women...

tpbm just had a nice dream.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 3, 2010)

false. i had a weird one about cockroaches!

tpbm is somewhere that feels very cold


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2010)

true!

tpbm had a wonderful 160 mile round trip through the deep and blowing snow today (just to get a little exercise) and is very happy to be out of the car


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 3, 2010)

False, but I'm glad_ you _made it home safe. 

TPBM had to have an orchid fix today and went to visit their local grower.


----------



## Clark (Jan 3, 2010)

i have less patience than you, went yesterday to silva's. 25 minutes w/o speeding.

tpbm is drinking tea.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2010)

false, but thinking about mexican hot chocolate

tpbm had a good read looking through an old cookbook yesterday


----------



## etex (Jan 3, 2010)

False- A new Dean Koonz book
TPBM saw Avatar today


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 3, 2010)

False, but I want to - it looks cool.

TPBM wants to know what Mexican Hot Chocolate is.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 4, 2010)

False-I know what it is and it's yummy. Has cinnamon in it.

TPBM returned home yesterday from a holiday trip and found their plants okay for the most part.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 4, 2010)

Totally true!!! They needed water for sure!

TPBM is surprised to see local orchids flowering this time of the year!!! Crazy weather!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2010)

False, no local orchids dare stick their heads up in the cold! 
TPBM ordered orchids last weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 4, 2010)

false but i want to!!!!!

tpbm is ready for spring


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 4, 2010)

OK, likespaphs was quicker than me  False, but ordered this week  

so, here again:

False, I love winter! the colder the better!

TPBM is procrastinating the "After Christmas" cleaning...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2010)

True. 


Kavanaru said:


> False, I love winter! the colder the better!


You should have come swimming w/ the Polar Bear club w/ me! 
TPBM is still working on Canada trip.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 4, 2010)

false... to dang cold.


tpbm would like to go to british columbia


----------



## nikv (Jan 4, 2010)

^ ^
True, but only in the Summer.

TPBM discovered another flower spike growing on a Stanhopea this morning!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 4, 2010)

false, no stanhopea survivors in my collection

tpbm is wearing shorts though it is snowing outside


----------



## Clark (Jan 4, 2010)

false. home alone.

tpbm has been to their library recently.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2010)

If by library you mean the bookstore yes, otherwise false! 
TPBM may get to drive car to NJ tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2010)

snowing again, definitely not interested!

tpbm's fourth bud is fattening up on one of their slippers


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, ya know, it just might be the fourth bud on my primulinum var purpurascens, but I'm not 100% sure. 

TPBM just shovelled snow and has the feeling they're going to have to go back out and do it all over again later on. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2010)

False, maintenance staff's job.
TPBM should be asleep.


----------



## nikv (Jan 6, 2010)

True, It's after midnight and I have to work tomorrow.

TPBM has dozens of reference books on orchids in his/her library.


----------



## Clark (Jan 6, 2010)

false. less than 3.

tpbm has bought an orchid(s) in 2010.(this means paid for and in hand).


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, a fairrie and two masdies. 

TPBM enjoys browsing seed catalogues.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 6, 2010)

true, especially this time of year

tpbm has saved some hybrid orange sweet pepper seeds and is wondering what they would turn out like if planted (not open pollinated)


----------



## Clark (Jan 7, 2010)

false. but browsing seed catalogs like others.

tpbm knows where to see 2 wooden covered bridges and a light house w/o moving their eyes. You would also know what world record this place is famous for.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 7, 2010)

false but now i'm curious.

tpbm knows where tpam (*t*he *p*erson *a*bove *m*e) is talking about and will tell me....


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 7, 2010)

FALSE I have NPI (Ni Puta Idea) where TPATAM (The Person Above The Person Above ME) is talking about 

TPBM is angry he cannot buy the car he wants because of the working/residence permit he has in teh stupid country he lives in...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2010)

False. http://cars.about.com/od/subaru/fr/jf_08wrx.htm
TPBM is expecting snow tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 7, 2010)

probably

tpbm is also fairly perturbed because of their state bureaucracy whose incomplete computer reporting system resulted in their being denied for a week of pay


----------



## Clark (Jan 7, 2010)

nope. bending over required here in Jersey.

tpbm knows the tides can be extreme at St. Martins on the Bay of Fundy.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 8, 2010)

i do now...unless you're lyin'

tpbm likes downhill skiing but hasn't gone in years


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

True, in fact I was a ski instructor and ski-bummed in Breckenridge!
TPBM would like to try snowboarding again.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh no, not at all. I had bruises on my bruises the one and only time I tried. Blah. 

TPBM is taking down Christmas decorations.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2010)

false; dishes, probably laundry, maybe a haircut...

tpbm knows that the best place to learn snowboarding is a fairly steep, short slope with tons of powder (no boilerplate and shallow slopes; bigtime recipe for 'ouch')


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2010)

False but now I know, however I think a good instructor would be more important. 
TPBM had more snow today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 8, 2010)

True... and there is more snow coming this weekend 

TPBM has a Paph In-Charm Harmony with very very VERY weak flower stem


----------



## Clark (Jan 8, 2010)

false. not in stock.

tpbm's mate, while fully capable of bipedal locomotion, looks pretty good down on all fours.  :evil:


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 8, 2010)

False-not in stock.

TPBM is sitting at their computer and catching whiffs of their fragrant orchids :drool:.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 8, 2010)

False, only Rossioglossum Rawdon Jester in bloom near my PC (no fragrance)

TPBM is enjoying a very bright night (light reflecting snow everywhere!)


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 9, 2010)

false, it's daytime


tpbm is enjoying a cup of coffee


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2010)

not unless it's decaf

tpbm is shocked to see sunlight!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2010)

That's for sure!

TPBM just found an outbreak of red mites on some of her Phals and Paphs. Yuck!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 10, 2010)

False (knock on wood).

TPBM saw Avatar today and is amazed how well combining Dances With Wolves with Star Wars seems to have worked.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 10, 2010)

True, but don't forget adding Pocahontas and Fern Gully to the Avatar recipe... 

TPBM, needs to water plants today, but is really not in the mood.... (need to force myself!)


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes it is the day to water plants, but I think I am in the mood!

TPBM slept for only a few hours but feels ok!


----------



## Clark (Jan 10, 2010)

true. got up at 5 am on Sunday. feel great.

tpbm did some weatherproofing in 2010.(caulk counts)


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 10, 2010)

false but i should.....


tpbm is almost done with a long stretch of work without a day off...


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 10, 2010)

opposite (long stretch seasonal layoff soon to go back)

tpbm wonders where all these people who spend big money to go to the playoff and bowl games get the money to do it


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2010)

False, I know most people in USA are watchers and not doers so they have the time and money to watch pro sports.
TPBM is going to take and post orchid fotos this week.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2010)

true (halfway done)

tpbm lives where there is never a chance of a frost (or below freezing)
(remember, a tpbm statement doesn't necessarily have to represent the person speaking)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2010)

You Lie! Er, I mean, false.
TPBM has streaked or appeared nude on film!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 11, 2010)

True... I was young and needed the money LOL (actually, were quite nudist when at the university...  and then also in Germany... 

TPBM will soon find a better home for some of his/her Paphies...


----------



## Clark (Jan 11, 2010)

if mid summer means soon to you, then true.

tpbm is nervous about shipping and weather w/latest purchase.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 12, 2010)

false. ain't bought nothin'


tpbm was surprisingly okay with getting a call from work at 6 am and had to go in even though it's his day off


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2010)

There's no "F" in way! 
TPBM volunteered to survey homeless from 10:30 PM - 4 AM.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2010)

false, though probably a worthy idea

tpbm was going to reply to a long other thread; hit the back button while typing it in, erased their whole reply and said 'heck with it'


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2010)

False, but I've done that a couple of times.
TPBM is thinking about Canada trip.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2010)

false no passport

tpbm is willing to pay for me to get a passport so I can go up there and take native orchid pics and look at stuff in tropical orchids nurseries


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll get back to you on that. :wink:

TPBM sometimes thinks about pursuing a career in horticulture.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 13, 2010)

I kinda do sometimes. But I think botany is a better choice for me.

TPBM is hoping some budding plants will be in flower at the right time for the next local orchid show.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 13, 2010)

So true-show this coming weekend in fact.

TPBM has arranged to go do a little early orchid birthday shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 13, 2010)

False, my birthday seems to be getting already quite expensive no add more orchids to it...

TPBM, is currently looking houses and planning to buy one.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 13, 2010)

Semi true! There is an intention but I stopped...LOL

TPBM is making a small tank for a couple of Bettas...!


----------



## Clark (Jan 13, 2010)

false. i'm done w/ pets.

tpbm has a house and makes improvements in between semesters.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2010)

false

tpbm is having a hard time keeping up with the flood of posts


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 13, 2010)

True! It seems like you can't be off this forum for more than a few hours or there's another 100 posts to read! It's a full time job keeping up. 

TPBM wishes they had a greenhouse. Or two.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 13, 2010)

false - too much stress when the weather is bad or power bills come

tpbm forgot to mention that they made some fish chowder last weekend and it turned out pretty well


----------



## NYEric (Jan 13, 2010)

False, I'm so lazy now I skipped dinner a couple of times rather than cook. 
TPBM is doing the laundry.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 14, 2010)

False!

TPBM is sad some paph buds blasted, but happy that new growths emerge...!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2010)

sounds true

tpbm was surprised to hear about the haiti earthquake and that so many people died


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 14, 2010)

True, but even more surprise to see all the action implemented by all countries... Not that I don't think it is good to help, but just that I was wondering if most countries just realized now that Haiti has been needing help since many many many years, as being one of the poorest countries in America... and wondering if in two months, the same people will remember that a large part of the misery they have seen there was not result of an earthquake! 

TPBM, has a Paph In-Charm Harmony with seems to be a nice flower (opening right now!), but with the weakest stem he/she has ever seen...


----------



## Clark (Jan 15, 2010)

False. NIS

tpbm knows its still waterfowl season near their home.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2010)

false, 
TPBM is getting ready for work but is off Monday.


----------



## etex (Jan 16, 2010)

False- off through Monday!
TPBM had 4 deer in their pasture this morning!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 16, 2010)

false


tpbm has another stupid cold


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 16, 2010)

False, I haven't had a cold in years (as she knocks on wood and pops another COLD-FX).

TPBM is going to go out shopping for a new suit.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 16, 2010)

False-went orchid shopping the other day instead .

TPBM helped set up an orchid show display yesterday afternoon/evening.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2010)

would be nice to have something interesting to do

tpbm was happy that it was above freezing today and the sun *almost came out


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2010)

True.
TPBM got first speeding ticket in years today!


----------



## Clark (Jan 17, 2010)

false. been over 20yrs.

tpbm has driven their automobile to the top of Mt. Washington and knows what extremes exists there.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 17, 2010)

semi-true...i know of the extremes but ain't never been on top


tpbm is younger than 49


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 17, 2010)

True... actually, still younger than 40! 

TPBM, is susceptible to migraine headache attacks


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 17, 2010)

unfortunately true. just looking into some other medicines available.....


tpbm is hungry


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 17, 2010)

False, just ate some indonesian!!! 

TPBM sees some growth on their Cycnoches!!! (is it now the time??? LOL)


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 17, 2010)

True... two of my Cycnoches are starting new growth now (as well as 3 Mormodia"... P.S.- If it is not time yet, they obviously don't care 

TPBM, will cook corean food for dinner


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 17, 2010)

false, no korean food for me


tpbm is soon picking up a friend at an airport an hour away


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2010)

false, believe no visitors for a few months

tpbm just heard a new noise in their front end which will require more $$ (and still not quite back to work yet)


----------



## etex (Jan 17, 2010)

False-thank heavens!
TPBM had a great time at their local society meeting today and was the last person dragged out of the greenhouse on the tour(the hostess was quite nice-telling me that everyone else was in the house).


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2010)

Kind of true but I left on my own due to long trick.
TPBM joined the list of "prosecuted for false declaration" today.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 17, 2010)

partially true - went to binghamton club meeting approx 100 miles away. won a generic paph hybrid in raffle but passed to someone else (I'm a species person)

wups, double trouble

false- ?, are you kicked out of canada now? (or not allowed into the u.s. again??)

tpbm recently harvested a paph species pod and sent it out to be flasked


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2010)

False, still a virgin! 
TPBM is now on US customs watchlist, lost phrags from Canada, and paid $300 fine!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 18, 2010)

false but super sucky! from canada? hmmm.


tpbm is ready for the weekend and has a nontraditional weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 18, 2010)

false

tpbm thinks it's silly to have the pro bowl before the super bowl instead of after


----------



## Clark (Jan 19, 2010)

true. 

tpbm lacks a passport.


----------



## nikv (Jan 19, 2010)

False, cannot travel abroad without one. 

TPBM has recently been adding to his/her collection of Neos.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 19, 2010)

False-don't grow Neos.

TPBM is highly annoyed with a local store that refused to honor a coupon and filed a complaint with the corporate office :viking:.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2010)

False, I'm buying from Borders bookstore onthe regular. [But that sux!]
TPBM is carefully planning next orchid import exploit! :ninja:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 19, 2010)

I think they're onto you dude! (but I hope not)

tpbm was informed recently where to get a free swine flu shot


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 19, 2010)

False, it was free here in Europe since the beginning... 

TPBM, has a diabetic cat...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope, I thought she might be, but turns out she's constipated. Don't ask 

TPBM picked up some plants at their local orchid society meeting recently.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jan 19, 2010)

True!! I never leave empty handed!

TPBM LOVES working on his/her society's website.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't go that far...

tpbm is not sure what their favorite flavor of ice cream/sherbert/sorbet is


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2010)

False -- mint chocolate *whatever, just like the Paph. so named.

TPBM will be helping with their society's display at the orchid show this weekend.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 19, 2010)

Half true-it was last weekend.

TPBM is trying to decide whether to get rid of a large plant that doesn't bloom very often in order to make some more space :evil:.


----------



## Jimsox (Jan 20, 2010)

Mine never bloom often.....enough
TPBM would love to have a piping hot piece of Zuchinni Bread...yum


----------



## Clark (Jan 20, 2010)

true.

tpbm is shocked the Jets made it this far.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 20, 2010)

a little; funny how the dice can roll

tpbm just pollinated their first phrag today (and second paph)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2010)

False but I'm not home yet, so maybe. 
TPBM is going to orchid show in Mass. soon.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2010)

false 

tpbm is sad when they and others ask questions about a picture-posters' culture and get no replies


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2010)

I would be, so true!!!

TPBM is making some tags for the new plants that arrived!!!


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2010)

true!

tpbm has gojo fukuiran in their collection.(leaves are variegated)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 22, 2010)

False, but I love variegated foliage.

TPBM is slacking off and should be vacuuming.


----------



## nikv (Jan 22, 2010)

False, that's what a housekeeper is for.

TPBM is tired of rain.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2010)

false, not a problem here. 
TPBM is debating traveling to orchid show this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2010)

false none close enough

tpbm is finally back to work


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 23, 2010)

true...but i just took a few days off to set up an orchid show


tpbm cleaned up on ribbons at a recent orchid show


----------



## Clark (Jan 24, 2010)

false. not yet.

tpbm drives a pickup w/ 200,000 miles.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 24, 2010)

false


tpbm almost didn't investigate a funny noise coming from the basement, but is glad he/she did and stopped what could have led to a flooded basement.


----------



## Clark (Jan 24, 2010)

false. but spent last week doing improvements in basement in prep for land grab.

tpbm thinks its a good time to clean out dryer vent.


----------



## etex (Jan 24, 2010)

Glad you caught it!! Sorry, no basement here!
TPBM is very proud of themselves for not buying any orchids in the past 2 weeks!


----------



## Clark (Jan 24, 2010)

false. bought a few.

tpbm thinks when quitters go back, they crash hard.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2010)

False, If I quit i stay quitted.
TPBM had realization on how far Hyannis, Mass. is from elsewhere!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 24, 2010)

True! I checked it out on Google Maps Streetview. Looks like it would be a charming place to visit.

TPBM went orchid shopping with another member of Slippertalk yesterday.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2010)

false

tpbm was in the southwestern cape cod area last summer taking native orchid pictures


----------



## etex (Jan 25, 2010)

False,spent 2 weeks last summer on Ocean Isle Beach in NC visiting my mom and sister.

TPBM is starting a computer log of their slippers,including purchase, vendor,repot date, bloom time,comments,and attachment to pics.


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 25, 2010)

True! Done for this year! 

TPBM just got a new car.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2010)

relatively true, November. What did you get?
TPBM is volunteering for homeless survey tonight.


----------



## Clark (Jan 26, 2010)

false.

tpbm is wondering if someone on this thread has been bidding on Neos.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2010)

False. I haven't been bidding on Neos for a loooooooong time so I won't wonder obout others...hehe!!!

(Edited...: ops I forgot the question...LOL)


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2010)

no question? okay...

tpbm is making some pork chops in the oven that smells pretty good (getting very hungry)


----------



## nikv (Jan 26, 2010)

True and False. True, I'm getting very hungry. False, I'm not making pork chops.

TPBM recently reconnected on Facebook with a friend from high school after being out of touch for 30 years.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 26, 2010)

False - I actuallly initially signed up for Face Book and then after I saw that there were 75 people from my highschool graduating class there I cancelled my account. 

TPBM had a job interview recently.


----------



## Clark (Jan 27, 2010)

false.

tpbm will be an employer(again).


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 27, 2010)

False, never been in my life and I do not know if I want to!!! Good luck!

TPBM is sad some of his/her plants buds blasted this year...


----------



## Jimsox (Jan 27, 2010)

buds???....what are buds?? haha....false, haven't had any this year...maybe the move screwed 'em up

TPBM Is going on a Vacation soon


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2010)

False. 
TPBM is still at work [12 hours].


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2010)

false, just eight hours today (though we were threatened to have to stay late to get job finished if we stood around talking too much longer)

tpbm just finished trying their first baked donut recipe (apple cider, plus maple syrup, plus yogurt and apple butter)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 27, 2010)

no, but they sound delish! :drool:

TPBM had _another_ job interview today.


----------



## Clark (Jan 28, 2010)

false. And Good Luck! (Sorry I didn't mention that before  )

tpbm has seen bald eagle from their backyard in 2010.(2wks ago, this should be common event in future, we have nesting pair nearby!!!)


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 28, 2010)

False, although I'd love to!!! So glad for you having a nest nearby your house!!!! 

TPBM is searching how to calculate the lateral surface of ovoid, but can find nothing...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2010)

false. You mean the area! [hint]
TPBM is wondering how this departments budget became such a mess.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 28, 2010)

false


tpbm is wondering how those baked donuts turned out.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 28, 2010)

not really, last time I had I was too stoned afterwards... ))

TPBM, is getting confused with the messages received from a nursery regarding an order placed few weeks ago...


----------



## Clark (Jan 28, 2010)

false. didn't eat the donuts.

tpbm had a seal around the corner last week(there is saltwater creek at end of block).


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2010)

False, sandbags?
TPBM is at work late again!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2010)

false

tpbm knows that though the baked donuts weren't quite what they expected, they were pretty good. tpbm still covets twin orchards' probably fried cider donuts coated with cinnamon sugar (though they hardly ever buy them)


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 29, 2010)

false...well, now, true

tpbm typically likes Paphs more than Phrags


----------



## nikv (Jan 29, 2010)

True, since I have a difficult time with Phrags.

TPBM needs to feed their sourdough starter tomorrow so that he/she can bake bread on Sunday.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 29, 2010)

False, we have bakeries in Switzerland  

TPBM, is crossing fingers that his/her friend at the Botanical Garden can help to find a rare Orchid from another botanical...


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 29, 2010)

false but good luck


tpbm is researching something in his/her spare time


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2010)

Always true.



likespaphs said:


> tpbm typically likes Paphs more than Phrags


Yep, when the manzuri's and the album kovachiis come out *None for you*! oke:

TPBM can guess how many times tpat umped into the first stanhopeia they bought and replanted in a hanging basket last night!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 29, 2010)

false...but i kinda think you may have mixed up your words or at least a few letters.....


tpbm is ready for a nap


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2010)

True but its just a dream! 


likespaphs said:


> false...but i kinda think you may have mixed up your words or at least a few letters.....


 sorry, tpat = the person above them i meant to write *b*umped, and the answer was 6!  
TPBM just got some plants and is still waiting for next order to come!


----------



## Clark (Jan 29, 2010)

true. postponed shipping till Mon.(brrrr)



NYEric said:


> False, sandbags?


seal=pinniped

tpbm had Audubon Society counting migratory birds behind their home recently.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 29, 2010)

False!!!! But I have participated in some bird countings though!!! 

TPBM is thinking of getting some terrestrial orchids in the near future...


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2010)

ummmm, maybe though I don't need to spend money

tpbm is happy that their small collection of pterostylis seems to be doing well so far!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 30, 2010)

false. ain't got none!


tpbm is going to have his/her workplace invaded by a lab today as they plant arabidopsis


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2010)

False, I'll be the only one at workplace on a Saturday.


Clark said:


> seal=pinniped


 -I thought you meant you had to seal..Doh!
TPBM is budgeting for 2 shows worth of purchaces.


----------



## Clark (Jan 30, 2010)

1/2 true. Deepcut's.

tpbm is using their camera this weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 30, 2010)

should be true but i doubt it....


tpbm is hungry


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 30, 2010)

TRUE! Very hungry!

TPBM, is planing a greenhouse and needs to find an efficient solution (for France in my case) to heat the greenhouse... (Gas heating is cheap in Germany and Switzerland, but seems to be very very expensive in France)


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2010)

false

tpbm has at least once been to a spot where there were no power lines visible, no planes or cars heard (or anything remote like that)


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 30, 2010)

oh yeah... and very often....  z.B. Amazonas Forest, or top of the Alps!

TPBM, is confused with all the contradictory information regarding "Greenhouse Heating" you can find in the web and in catalogues...


----------



## Clark (Jan 30, 2010)

true. on land and below the surface of water

tpbm is home alone for a while.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2010)

um, I'll answer both (true to greenhouse info) and true (to home alone)

tpbm (or pam) is now or again a college or other instructor?


----------



## Clark (Jan 30, 2010)

fudge! sorry, i can't type too fast with a donut in my hand

false. i'm a student

tpbm doesn't bake very often.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 30, 2010)

True, mainly because neither of us need the extra calories.  Though I must say I made some mean gingersnaps recently, and I'll think I'll whip up another batch of them soon, if only to use up the rest of the molasses. 

TPBM is taking a photography course.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 30, 2010)

False, but did last summer-it was great.

TPBM is going out for brunch tomorrow.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 31, 2010)

false, but there's a groovy indian brunch down the road


tpbm saw a big crane today


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 31, 2010)

True, there is a construction site near my home... Huge Cranes for construction of some high buildings  (I know, you were talking most probably about birds, but we do not have them here in CH)


TPBM, has recently learned that heating with electricity (greenhouse and own house) is a lot cheaper than gas and diesel in France (opposite to Germany and Switzreland)


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 31, 2010)

true, you just told me


tpbm knows i meant construction cranes as the road down the way was closed because of it........


----------



## Clark (Jan 31, 2010)

false. 

tpbm lives under an avarian super highway.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 31, 2010)

well, not quite. maybe a few state highways, but over near syracuse/geneva the geese fly in carrier groups

tpbm took a few pics today


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2010)

False.
TPBM is going to work tonight to catch up/get ahead on stuff.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 31, 2010)

True, but not at a job.

TPBM hopes they don't regret volunteering to chair their local OS show this year.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 31, 2010)

mostly true - not chairing but likely still doing alot because only one other person will help

tpbm thinks that a new member has a bit of a problem with having to 'be right'


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2010)

False, and I hope not. 
TPBM is having dinner before going to work.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 1, 2010)

false

tpbm is catching up on lots of posts


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2010)

True - seems impossible to keep up even though I'm on here fifty times a day. 

TPBM is helping organize a plant order for their orchid society.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2010)

False, good luck!!!

TPBM suffered from food poisoning (??) all day yesterday and thank God things are much much better today!!!


----------



## Clark (Feb 2, 2010)

true. some things one never forgets. Glad your fine.

tpbm hopes their local orchid society is a lot better than their local master gardener program.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2010)

False, no local master gardener program for me.
TPBM is looking up directions to orchid show this weekend.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 2, 2010)

False, but will be true two weeks from now. (Orchid Society of Alberta show is Feb 19 - 21).

TPBM bought a NOID cymbidium today because it was beautiful and cheap.


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2010)

false. very nice purchase!

tpbm knows where to 'one stop shop' for Calopogon tuberosus, Pogonia ophioglossoides, and Spiranthes cernua odorata.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 5, 2010)

False, but I wish I did and also had the conditions required 

TPBM starts to grow the number of catasetinae in his/her collection!!!


----------



## lindafrog (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hawaii dreaming*

This is the time of year cabin fever runs deep and we dream of temperatures above freezing and seeing the green of growth . We have a life long dream of going to the Big Island and Maui. Anybody out there with some travel advise or experiences.
thanks
Lindafrog


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 5, 2010)

NYEric said:


>


 LOL

ok, once again...


@biothanasis

True and false... True: I am increasing the number ofCatasetinae in ym collection... False, I started loooooong ago 


TPBM received Orchid Digest today, and was VERY happy to see a Catasetinae on the cover, but was disappointed there is no articles about Catasetinaes in this volume  (To OD: TEASERS!!!)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2010)

False, but I hate when things tease like that. 
TPBM is hoping orchid show will be held OK in spite of forecast snow storm.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 5, 2010)

TRUE!!! No snow; only orchids.

TPBM does winter sports.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2010)

Kind of true, I was a ski-bum in Breckenridge many moons ago, and would like to try snowboarding; but I haven't been on the slopes in years.
TPBM will buy orchids this Weekend! :rollhappy:


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 5, 2010)

False, but give me a month and teh story will be different 

TPBM, is surprised how bad the new Orchid Digest magazine smells..  (it normally smells bad, but this one is really bad!)


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2010)

false, haven't smelled it (maybe they make the ink from crushed bulbophyllum blossoms) 

tpbm is facing the reality of having to go to the laundromat soon


----------



## Clark (Feb 6, 2010)

false. i'm caught up.

tpbm has 7 and 0 on their superbowl box pool.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 6, 2010)

false


tpbm went to a trade show recently


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 6, 2010)

False!

TPBM is wondering how long an how will it take for the two backbulbs of a sharry baby to produce new growths and roots...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2010)

curious, true

tpbm has been able to avoid eating some home-made fudge given to them at Christmastime by hiding it in one of the refrigerator drawers


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 6, 2010)

False...

TPBM, cannot believe yet he/she signed a letter of intention to buy a house with big garden, and that in a country he/she never thought he/she would ever live!

(P.S.- have enough place for a nice Greenhouse! :evil


----------



## luvsorchids (Feb 6, 2010)

False-probably stuck forever in a condo with no garden or room for a GH .

TPBM made really yummy buffalo jerky today and has the feeling it's not going to be around long :drool:.


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2010)

false. busy outside.

tpbm noticed their local show was recession ridden.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 7, 2010)

false but i wished i had.....


tpbm feels that what sign of the zodiac one is greatly influences who that person is.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2010)

True, for a while, the only women I loved were Cancers.
TPBM will post orchid show photos later today.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2010)

false

tpbm saw a bald eagle flying near dorchester lake/whitney point (frozen over) today, very unusual!

maybe it was checking out the site of the crappie (type of fish) fishing derby and looking for handouts from ice fisherman


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2010)

false.

tpbm knows local osprey will be owned soon by local bald eagle.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 8, 2010)

false...the only local birds around here right now are magpies. 

TPBM is investigating DSLR cameras for future purchase.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

False, why waste more money. 
TPBM is planning and ordering for orchid show next weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 8, 2010)

false. planning for one this coming weekend!


tpbm is sleepy


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2010)

true

tpbm has spent many hours the last few weeks in frigid greenhouses fixing broken things and hooking up steam/water lines


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2010)

False!!!

TPBM had his/her last wisdom tooth removed today morning!


----------



## etex (Feb 9, 2010)

OUCH!! Hope you feel better soon!

TPBM told her hubby she has his Valentine Day gift covered. Yep,orchids,of course!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 9, 2010)

False! But I will request one now that you mwntion it... :evil: (Thank you for the hope )

TPBM got some plants today thet they were cold damaged...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2010)

false, sorry to hear

tpbm thinks that it's ironic that the site of the olympics is short on snow and that the mid-atlantic region of north america has (or probably will in a few hours) two feet more than usual


----------



## Clark (Feb 10, 2010)

true. also very rare that my wife's work shuts down.

tpbm, who has been on the 'do not call list' forever, and doesn't hesitate to torture telemarketeers, can't believe they are calling for Seymour Butts.
it has been over a year since i used this routine.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 11, 2010)

false but i giggled when i read see more... i mean seymour butts.....

tpbm is hungry again


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2010)

False, I just had chicken and stuffing w/ a nice salad w/ avacado! 
TPBM is considering cancelling a trip to visit mom to visit a STF's greenhouse..


----------



## nikv (Feb 11, 2010)

False, and dude, she's your mother. Think about it. 

TPBM hates the new layout for the Home page in Facebook.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 11, 2010)

false. i don't love it either though


tpbm has clerked at orchid shows


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2010)

True.
TPBM has set up and broken down for orchid shows.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 11, 2010)

true


tpbm already got flowers for his/her sweetie for valentines day...but has to remember to get a card!


----------



## Clark (Feb 11, 2010)

false. after 25yrs.... plus have yard full of flowers... need card though.

tpbm has a bunch of red-breasted Mergansers kicking around down the street(these are new here).


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 11, 2010)

false

tpbm just had a health insurance rate hike


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2010)

True, but everyone did.
TPBM has to over-water plants for long weekend trip.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 12, 2010)

False, I will stay here for the weekend, although Monday is off...!

TPBM hopes some rootless paphs he/she got will grow roots soon, and not end up like some others that died...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, false for me, but good luck with yours!

TPBM is thinking they better make some dinner reservations for Valentine's pdq.


----------



## Clark (Feb 12, 2010)

false. but got a card.

tpbm is jumping through hoops for a test happy professor.


----------



## etex (Feb 12, 2010)

False

TPBM received 6 inches of snow last night,the highest recorded here in 20 years! We could have had the Olympics in Texas!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 12, 2010)

False, lol. We haven't had any snow for a while. It's +9 C here right now; I saw a guy in shorts just now when I was out running errands. 

TPBM is going to make a stirfry for dinner tonight.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2010)

False, no fry for me.
TPBM is going to crash gesneriad forum this weekend to get plants.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2010)

false, no clubs or plants this weekend

tpbm is wondering if it will be snowing in cuba next


----------



## nikv (Feb 12, 2010)

False, but I was wondering if it would snow in British Columbia for the Olympics.

TPBM is excited that the forecast for tomorrow is 63F and sunny!


----------



## Clark (Feb 12, 2010)

nope.

tpbm has been on Cadillac Mountain and knows what the big deal is every clear morning.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 13, 2010)

false


tpbm almost got in a bar fight last night and has had his/her dislike of drunken people even more firmly established....


----------



## Heather (Feb 13, 2010)

Hrm, false. 

TPBM is going out with their sweetie for v-day tonight. :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2010)

False,

But TPBM's sweetie had a barbershop quartet come serenade her last night...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 13, 2010)

nice, but alas still very single

tpbm is trying some plants in grodan horticubes (small rockwool cubes)


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 14, 2010)

false


tpbm feels a little cranky today


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 14, 2010)

False - oke: probably all those negative vibes still hanging around from your near-fight...

TPBM thinks hoar frost is lovely, but wishes the sun would come out again.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 14, 2010)

true (and you're partially right. also been going to bed too late lately)


tpbm may try to get to bed early tonight


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2010)

False, no practice today. I may go to baodai's and even if not, NO WORK TOMORROW, parrrrtey!!!
TPBM bought some paphs recently.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2010)

well, one; maybe two months or more months ago

tpbm also would like to see the sun today!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 15, 2010)

False, cause it is very sunny today here!

TPBM would like to go an excursion today, but it is already late (in terms of hour) and everything is wet and moist outside cause it was rainning all day yesterday!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 15, 2010)

false but it'd be groovy to go on a little vacation


tpbm likes oatmeal


----------



## Clark (Feb 15, 2010)

true.

tpbm is using their crockpot today.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 15, 2010)

False!

TPBM is unable to recieve their orchid orders due to cold temperatures!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2010)

False, I spend for the heat packs! oke: 
TPBM is going to be sick because they're lactose intolerant and ate cheesy lasagna!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2010)

false but good luck

tpbm made some oatmeal chocolate chip cookies tonight


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 15, 2010)

False, but I did make peanut butter oatmeal chocolate cookies yesterday! And some gingersnaps too.

TPBM found a stash of Hallowe'en candy in their basement and is now chomping on some dubble-bubble.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2010)

False, the Haloween candy is on the living room table, but I have so much junk food in th house I don't even bother.
TPBM is going to bid a lot on a plant on eBay tomorrow.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 16, 2010)

False, I hope I get it in low price...hehehehe 

TPBM is going to have some stitches removed tomorrow!


----------



## Clark (Feb 16, 2010)

false. i pick them out w/ my tongue!!!

tpbm is on the verge of making their first international orchid transaction.(Eureka x Rapunzel X20)


----------



## nikv (Feb 16, 2010)

False, I only purchase from U.S. sellers.

TPBM discovered buds on an Oerstedella seedling yesterday! It will be it's first bloom!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2010)

very nice! but false

tpbm isn't sure what question they want to ask this time


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2010)

True, but I always manage. 
TPBM is going to see some action movie w/in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Clark (Feb 17, 2010)

i'll make that true.

tpbm thought they saw Snooki on all fours, on the floor of Madison Square Garden last weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2010)

False, though it sounds enticing! :evil:
TPBM is going to play paintball tonight!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 17, 2010)

no way... I am going to sleep tonight... 

TPBM, just discovered that his Phrag Jason Fischer (or any other first bloomer) is spiking


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 17, 2010)

False, but I'd love to had one in this condition if I had one...!

TPBM is thinking of sowing some passiflora seeds tomorrow!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2010)

false

tpbm sometimes gets annoyed playing computer cards because their partners do really stupid things (game is fixed, gotta be)


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 18, 2010)

false. haven't played


tpbm has been watching the olympics


----------



## Clark (Feb 18, 2010)

somewhat. http://www.foxnews.com/slideshow/entertainment/2010/02/18/olympic-spirit-bikinis-nation?test=faces

tpbm can mitigate 100% of the rainfalll on their lot.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2010)

False,

TPBM received a parcel today with plants that were all cold damaged/ rotten....


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 19, 2010)

false


tpbm got exciting news today


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2010)

True. 
TPBM is so glad it's friday!


----------



## Clark (Feb 19, 2010)

FALSE!!!! fri and sat is chem., my prof hates me!!! 

tpbm had not planned on buying plants this month, but ended up making most expensive single purchase to date.:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2010)

False, I always plan to buy more orchids! :crazy:
What'd you get? oke: 
TPBM is going to Canada again!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 19, 2010)

false. please be careful....


tpbm smokes


----------



## Clark (Feb 19, 2010)

true. 2 al capones/day. w/ filter.

tpbm with show compot of Eureka x Rapunzel at end of month.(paphs)


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2010)

false

tpbm was thinking about buying something until they read thanasis' post about frozen plants


----------



## lindafrog (Feb 20, 2010)

What does TPBM stand for? Is it to the person below me? For Junk food take 2 chocolate covered fudge graham cookies. Set one aside, put several mini marshmallows on the back side of the other one. Nuke it on warm for a few seconds just until marshmallows begin to puff and melt. Now place the reserved cookie on top, squish it together... and you have a sort somemore... I have also added a few chopped pecans to the gooey filling.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 20, 2010)

tpab (*t*he *p*erson *a*bove *m*e) doesn't know the rules of the game is that tpbm (*t*he *p*erson *b*elow *me*) is supposed to answer the question of tpat (*t*he *p*erson *a*bove *t*hem) then make a statement that tpbt (*t*he *p*erson *b*elow *t*hem) answers.

tpbm thinks my statement makes sense


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2010)

[I think she just thought it was the favorite recipes megathread (smile)]


----------



## Clark (Feb 20, 2010)

True. rules make sense.
Charles- I think this happened a few pages back.

tpbm has a major problem with getting the buds to open(i'm embarressed to say how many in a row. leaves look great on these.  )


----------



## lindafrog (Feb 20, 2010)

so sorry if I messed up the game- just asking a question- still hope someone likes my sort of somemores...


----------



## Clark (Feb 20, 2010)

...you what to play and you don't know it ...

tpbm would wash the feet of any politician promoting waterboarding.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

False some wartime activities are questionable but necessary. 
TPBM has considered visiting Mecca and Jerusalem.


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 21, 2010)

True.. Have been already in Jerusalem and want to go there again (a "magic" place! - but be aware that your religious believe can suffer in both directions: getting enhanced or loosing it completelly!)... Mecca will come too 

TPBM, will go to the zoo today with his/her Godchild!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 21, 2010)

False, I think I am going to stay at home today (and I do not have a godchild...)

TPBM just finished watering the plants today!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 21, 2010)

false, just got to work and haven't started yet....



tpbm is in the mood for smores.


----------



## Clark (Feb 21, 2010)

yep

tpbm has bald eagle over house right now!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 21, 2010)

false

on the way home from the orchid club meeting, tpbm watched as a farmer on a tractor chased a cow across a wide snowy field


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

Tru.., er oh no, that was just a hefty guy dodging a taxi! 
TPBM likes oatmeal cookies!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh yes, especially if they have chocolate chips and pecans in them. Mmmmmm. 

TPBM wishes they were more diplomatic.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 22, 2010)

sometimes true


tpbm seems to be having a hard time typing today


----------



## nikv (Feb 22, 2010)

True, the Dupuytren's in my left hand is really bothering me today.

TPBM went wine tasting yesterday and liked the wines very much.


----------



## etex (Feb 22, 2010)

True enough! Went to Dallas over weekend and had lots of fabulous food and wine!

TPBM rescued a kitten from a tree this morning and has the scratches to prove it!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2010)

False, did the tree attack the kitten??? oke:oke:

TPBM is waiting for some bulbs to arrive...


----------



## Clark (Feb 22, 2010)

false. i'm done for a bit.

tpbm used vermiculite in 2010.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 22, 2010)

true


tpbm is ready for ice cream!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 22, 2010)

False, no ice cream today... 

TPBM, had free today, and has spent most of the day watching DVDs


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2010)

False! 
TPBM had Macky-D's 2 for $3 Fillet-O-Fish special and now has heartburn.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 22, 2010)

false, i've switched to the burger thing $1 double cheesburgers

tpbm saw steam pipes (return lines) so old and rusty today they could be pulled apart by hand


----------



## Clark (Feb 22, 2010)

false.
mackyd always gave me heartburn.

tpbm sees a bunch off stuff on TMeyers site that will make it to their home before 2011.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 23, 2010)

False!!!

TPBM thinks that after attending their society's annual auction that their orchid collection may now surpass 100. Gulp.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2010)

False.
TPBM is thinking of going to 2 Orchid shows, in different countries, in one weekend!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2010)

False, but in one month, I will go through 5 countries in one weekend, in order to attend an orchid show (and that all in less than 10 hours!) 

TPBM, loves eating pan-fried mushrooms...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 23, 2010)

Love is a bit of a strong word to use about food but OK, true.
TPBM likes steak although they know the cholesterol could kill them.


----------



## Clark (Feb 23, 2010)

true. flesh in general.

tpbm likes getting close to wildlife.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 23, 2010)

true (and steak... and mushrooms)

tpbm is researching old paperbacks that they want to buy


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 24, 2010)

False.

TPBM hates it when leaves start to scorth and seem burned without an obvious reason!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2010)

True, even though it doesn't happen that often when you grow in water.
TPBM is saving money up for Longwood Garden show.


----------



## Clark (Feb 24, 2010)

false. must concentrate on basement project.

tpbm is getting a shitload of snow soon.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 24, 2010)

that's what i've heard, but last such forecast missed us

tpbm can't stand on their head


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2010)

True, I had given up trying but now...
TPBM has not had dinner yet.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 25, 2010)

True, I did not have dinner at all!

TPBM saw a spike yesterday!!! yupppieeeeee!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 25, 2010)

false but i saw one today!


tpbm is gonna have coffee for lunch


----------



## nikv (Feb 25, 2010)

False, I'm gonna have a turkey and Swiss cheese on Rye sandwich.

TPBM is planning on going to an orchid show this weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2010)

False so I've made up for the isolation by ordering from 3 vendors! 
TPBM has not had luck w/ miltonias/opsis.


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 25, 2010)

True... and gave up trying to grow them long ago... maybe again in the future, when I can provide them different conditions...

TPBM had Tom Kha Gai for lunch/dinner and now regrets he/she has used too much galangal root... (BUURRP!)


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 25, 2010)

false wegman's garden salad and chips

tpbm is wondering when groundhog day is, and how it'll turn out (more winter/early spring)


----------



## Clark (Feb 25, 2010)

false. it past.

tpbm would not go hunting with Cheney or get into a car with Biden.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2010)

Definitely not hunting w/ Mr Halli-Burton! 
TPBM was driving at 60MPH + thru snow storm this AM!


----------



## Clark (Feb 26, 2010)

false.

It took,
tpbm, an hour to go to train station and back today. (6miles round trip)


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2010)

false

tpbm made it to work only a minute late this morning and considers themselves lucky


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 27, 2010)

kinda true, i was almost 10 minutes late


tpbm grows at least one Tacca


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 27, 2010)

False, I don't even know what a Tacca is...

TPBM needs orchid growing supplies and might have to go visit their local orchid nursery today. But_ just _to get potting supplies. No plants.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 27, 2010)

False. Going to a show. Many plants will be bought (likely with grocery money)

TPBM has a new pet


----------



## Clark (Feb 27, 2010)

false. been w/ Chrissy for 25+ yrs.

tpbm is buying a humidifier this weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2010)

False, but I'm eyeing another ultrasonic foggfer in the near future.
TPBM has, not including orchid show purchases, ordered from at least 4 vendors this month!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 27, 2010)

False; short by 1 vendor.

TPBM has a reverse osmosis system.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2010)

True.
TPBM likes tofu!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 27, 2010)

Like is a strong word, but I'll eat it if I have to. 

TPBM was unable to visit an orchid nursery today without buying plants.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2010)

False, however I would know better than that! 
TPBM is going to have tofu snack!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2010)

false chocolate 'milkshake'

tpbm would like to go bike riding


----------



## Clark (Feb 27, 2010)

true. but not right now, because

tpbm had a few beers w/ the inlaws tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2010)

ah, I see; tipping bottles would lead to tipping over the handlebars
(false)

tpbm is never going to call a sophronitis a 'cattleya' (and is having trouble calling their sophronitella an 'isabelia')



Yoyo_Jo said:


> TPBM was unable to visit an orchid nursery today without buying plants.


(somehow I wasn't very surprised to hear that! (smile) )


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 28, 2010)

False, never say never ever!!!

TPBM, has a diabetic cat


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 28, 2010)

false, no pets


tpbm may be making a very big life decision soon


----------



## luvsorchids (Feb 28, 2010)

True and hope so.

TPBM is excited their indigo Phal. violacea seedling looks like it is starting to spike with not one, but two spikes :clap:.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 28, 2010)

false - my plant has been receding and after just repotting it, it looks very unhappy (may be rip soon) 

tpbm likes many different flavors of salsa


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 28, 2010)

true, but peach or mango may be my favorite.....


tpbm prefers the expression d.i.m.p. (*d*ied *i*n *m*y *p*ossession) to r.i.p. (*r*est *i*n *p*eace) when a plant dies under his/her care


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 28, 2010)

false... dead is dead, no matter how or where or when... 

TPBM, knows what Patolli is...


----------



## Clark (Feb 28, 2010)

false.

tpbm drove past a battleship today.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2010)

False I was sick in bed.
TPBM is planning out order for SEPOS show!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 1, 2010)

false



tpbm is about to do something exciting and a little scary


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2010)

False, bedtime.
TPBM has class tomorrow!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 2, 2010)

false

tpbm just watched syracuse dismantle st. john's while donating platelets


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 2, 2010)

False,

TPBM started the photo safari of the local orchids...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2010)

False; unless local means in the living room! 
TPBM is in a cold room.


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2010)

false. no computer in basement.

tpbm recently doubled the humidity within their grow area.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 3, 2010)

FAlse, it is stabled at the desired lvls for a long time now and I am finally happy!

TPBM hopes the catasetinae he/she ordered will arrive soon!


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 3, 2010)

True! some of them should be here in 3 weeks, but somehow I cannot wait for them... ))

TPBM, almost convulsed with laughter when received a corporate message at work today, using very very VERY inappropiate wording (an acronym not thoroughly thought, and some funny names for a new strategy, which combined gave a very VERY sexual touch to teh e-mail...)


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 3, 2010)

maybe not exactly that, but I was bemused when I was told today that someone at work had to leave our break room each time I decided to blow my nose (and hasn't said a word to me about it but has to everyone else), although all day there are people all around who hack and spit and clear their sinuses directly onto the floor (I blow my nose very politely and use paper and even turn away from people sometimes, so don't know what the fuss is about). person is on the other side of the room and could sit facing away from me but doesn't... I work with some odd people

tpbm was asked recently to blow their nose as often as possible during breaktime, to help chase certain people away that they don't like (tpbm works with some odd people)


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 3, 2010)

True, but I think we all work with odd people (e.g. opening windows during winter to get fresh air, but asking to close all windows in summer because it is too cool for her!) - BTW, I need to mention teh corporate message because it was just so funny: "Congratulations! We all will use G.L.I.D.E. to implement the Bridge Strategy and we will enjoy together this Voyeur Experience!" (by the time the message was called back, almost everybody was laughing... later on we realized it was supposed to read Voyager Experience... but it will stay as the Voyeur Experience for the rest of the company life... 


TPBM, has had some failed attempts to polinize Catasetinaes (or other orchids) this week


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 3, 2010)

false, though I have generally failed to keep catasetinaes alive

tpbm just reserved a flask of ancistrochilus rothchildianus from meyers conservatory


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2010)

False but an order from another vendor arrived.
TPBM will post to collections thread soon.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 4, 2010)

True.

TPBM is wondering how many orchids the person above them grows.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2010)

Sort of true.
TPBM will try to convince another grower that multi paphs are a bad investment as a waste of space!


----------



## nikv (Mar 4, 2010)

False, multi-paphs are some of my favorites!

TPBM is expecting an orchid order to arrive today.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2010)

True, but for orchid fertilizer!

TPBM is also wondering why a person is drawn to one type of slipper over another.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2010)

maybe a little, but everyone has their favorite things to look at

tpbm has a bald spot or receding hairline


----------



## Clark (Mar 4, 2010)

HA! I have both! :rollhappy:

tpbm can see a 1/2 naked cutie from their keyboard.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2010)

Hahahahaha....false!

TPBM received today some bulbs of four orchid species...!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2010)

False, what's you get?
TPBM has a QT at their house who can help water the orchids!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 5, 2010)

false. i prefer to do it myself....

tpbm is ready to nap


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2010)

False, refer to 2 TPBM's above.
TPBM is has Phals in spike.


----------



## Clark (Mar 5, 2010)

true.

tpbm has dated two or more Yvonnes. :evil:


----------



## nikv (Mar 5, 2010)

False, but I've dated three Debbies and two Cornelias. Not at the same time, though. 

TPBM discovered a new spike on an Encyclia this morning.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2010)

hmm, haven't looked yet but don't think I own one

tpbm is trying to motivate for saturday morning work


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 6, 2010)

partially true partially false.... trying to motivate for saturday afternoon work..

TPBM, just discovered an open Sophronitis Arizona in his/her collection 

(yesterday, the bud was still pretty small and yellowish.. and today open and deep scarlet!  - first time success with a Sophronitis other than cernua)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2010)

False, thanx for the fotos! oke:
TPBM is going to start watering the plants soon.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 6, 2010)

true, but gotta wait for the sun to rise on the greenhouses first



tpbm is going to see the new alice in wonderland movie


----------



## Clark (Mar 6, 2010)

false.

tpbm bought 12lbs of epsom salts for $5.00 today at Drugfair.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2010)

false, but maybe 12 lbs of motor oil.. (1 gallon)

tpbm appreciates that spring is getting closer and there have been a few days of mostly sun in a row


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2010)

True, maybe practice outdoors tomorrow AM. 
TPBM got email about special Pk items for sale!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2010)

false (like offering candy to a baby!  )

tpbm is fixing hacking of website


----------



## etex (Mar 7, 2010)

False!

TPBM is going to OS meeting today to finish up planning for the OS's first ever Orchid Show later this month.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 7, 2010)

false but have fun with the show! 

tpbm is waiting for the water heater to do its thing so he/she can make fertilizer


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 7, 2010)

False 

TPBM, went out today and discovered to young Tawny Owls (Strix aluco) on a tree... (pretty early this year I must admit!)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 7, 2010)

False, but how cool for you!

TPBM is sorting through their seeds and trying to decide which ones to get started under lights now.


----------



## Clark (Mar 8, 2010)

true, for the last 6 weekends.

tpbm is going through alot of water for their hobby right now.


----------



## etex (Mar 8, 2010)

Too true- our water bill with RO since December is high!!

TPBM saw an article in the morning paper about their upcoming orchid show later this month.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2010)

False, but a non-orchid friend called me about the show at Bronx Botanical Gardens.
TPBM is going to buy cookies, soon!! :drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 8, 2010)

false but i should 'cause cookies are great!!!!


tpbm saw some woodpeckers this morning


----------



## nikv (Mar 8, 2010)

False, not a lot of wildlife where I live.

TPBM potted up some recently acquired Paph species yesterday.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 8, 2010)

The day before actually, but close enough! 

TPBM bought a load of cheap Phalaenopsis from Costco today to use in a garden show display.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 8, 2010)

false 

tpbm lives in a city and doesn't own a car


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2010)

Half true. 
TPBM is having left over Chinese food for dinner.


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 8, 2010)

Half false-leftover Mexican

TPBM is going to have fun the next few days counting raisins for a sadistics (um...I mean statistics) project .


----------



## Clark (Mar 8, 2010)

false. but having just as much fun in chem.

tpbm has a couple of ebay orchids starting to spike.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 9, 2010)

umm, false

tpbm nailed a super-spider with four shots from a lysol can this morning, and the thing still managed to get up and walk away somehow


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG, no, I'd probably have died of fear.  I hate spiders. That said, I usually catch the little guys that make it into the house and put them back outside. We don't get big ones here; it's too cold, thank goodness. 

TPBM is going to repot some orchids this morning.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2010)

False, some of us work! 
TPBM needs to start playing the Lottery so orchid adventure dreams can come true.


----------



## etex (Mar 9, 2010)

False, wondering if Texas border is as strict as Canada! Note- Just wondering!

TPBM is happy temp will be in mid 70's today!


----------



## Clark (Mar 9, 2010)

1/2 true. mid 50's.

tpbm is buying orchids today!(and is happy).


----------



## nikv (Mar 9, 2010)

True enough. I have an eBay auction ending today and I'm currently in the lead.

TPBM is expanding his/her collection of Encyclias.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 9, 2010)

True, they should be there in one month! (coming from Brazil!)

TPBM, will repot some plants tonight...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 9, 2010)

false

tpbm needs a shave or haircut


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 10, 2010)

False

TPBM has lost a couple of orchid from rot.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2010)

true. 
TPBM lost eBay auction Monsoon compot besseae x Franz Glanz and is wondering if someone on this forum won!


----------



## nikv (Mar 10, 2010)

Not quite true, but I did lose out on a different Monsoon Flora compot auction.

TPBM is planning on dividing some orchids to donate to the SlipperTalk auction.


----------



## Clark (Mar 10, 2010)

Not anymore. The plant I had in mind, had typically taken 12-14 month breaks in between blooms. This year, 2 month break. Spiking now.

Time out.
The auction did not go to well for me last night. My wife went up to bid as I cleaned up the kitchen. Was aiming at Pinnochio and besseae crosses. Somehow she started bidding on an item that was not on list. When I went upstairs and noticed the photo on monitor, I was like 'wtf'.
She stopped, and two others carried on bidding for a bit. I feel like an ass.

Nik, I owe you my apologies. I had no intention on bidding that item.

tpbm bought litmus paper recently.


----------



## nikv (Mar 10, 2010)

False. No litmus paper for me.

Clark, no need to apologize. The one I bid on was a victoria-reginae cross, not a Pinocchio cross. And the bidding was an absolute frenzy and I ended up outbid. That's how it goes sometimes. Not a problem for me. 

TPBM has their housekeeper coming today so he/she will come home to a clean house tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish! did major dishwashing tonight after fixing bike up somewhat getting ready for spring/work riding

tpbm has no problem eating any kind of pizza just about anytime


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 11, 2010)

false. i don't like peppers or eggplant.....

tpbm likes coconut


----------



## Clark (Mar 11, 2010)

only toasted.

tpbm has shot migratory waterfowl from each of these locations(with a Browning, of course).
http://www.njaudubon.org/SectionCenters/SectionSHBO/SouthAmboy.aspx


----------



## etex (Mar 11, 2010)

Have Browning but don't shoot waterfowl.

TPBM is finished watering orchids for the day!


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 11, 2010)

False no watering until saturday  

TPBM, has Phrag Jason Fischer, Phrag wallisii and Phrag andreettae in spike


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2010)

False, fischeri x twilight, a besseae cross and maybe andreettae but they're in Virginia. 
_Dang it too slow! 
False, must water every night! _
TPBM is considering giving plant to STF auction.


----------



## etex (Mar 11, 2010)

True-did!


TPBM noticed Monsoon Flora has more flasks on Ebay!


----------



## Clark (Mar 11, 2010)

true.

tpbm will be bidding Sunday night.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 11, 2010)

False...

TPBM saw several moose today.


----------



## Clark (Mar 12, 2010)

false. but had one chase our car when we were in Maine.

tpbm can add at least 4 more species to this list. http://www.njaudubon.org/SectionCenters/SectionSHBO/SouthAmboy.aspx


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2010)

False.
TPBM will post fotos later.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2010)

maybe...

tpbm is now working on saturdays


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 12, 2010)

False... and will avoid it as much as possible for the rest of my life!

TPBM just came back from dinner with two old friends he/she had not seen for teh last 5 years!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 13, 2010)

false


tpbm has a neighbor who keeps blocking his/her driveway


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 14, 2010)

false, very rarely happens

tpbm has married more than twice (not me!)


----------



## etex (Mar 14, 2010)

False,twice is enough!

TPBM is excited because their 6 yr old granddaughter is coming today for a week visit!


----------



## Clark (Mar 14, 2010)

false. no kids here.

tpbm is shopping for a new roof today.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 14, 2010)

false. got one a few years ago


tpbm is somewhere windy and rainy


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2010)

True
tpbm is going to have cereal for late breakfast after walking some flights of stairs.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 14, 2010)

partially true; will likely have breakfast followed soon after by lunch!

tpbm knows where I can find phals sanderiana and lowii for sale in u.s.


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 14, 2010)

True

http://www.orchidweb.com/detail.aspx?id=144
http://www.orchidweb.com/detail.aspx?ID=572

TPBM has way too many things to do in the next week :sob:.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 15, 2010)

False.

TPBM has read the book, Orchid Fever.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2010)

True, and just bought a new copy because the neighbor I lent it to probably lost it in France.  
TPBM knows more than 5 people from the book Orchid Fever.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 15, 2010)

false but i've "met" several of them here at slippertalk!


tpbm really likes ice cream cake


----------



## Clark (Mar 15, 2010)

big time. but it turns into poison after about a hour.

tpbm is pulling down soggy sheetrock from the ceiling.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2010)

False, sorry for yu.
TPBM is saving money for purchases at 2 orchid shows. :drool:


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 15, 2010)

True.. well, actually for 3 orchid shows (plants already ordered, plus some to be found at the shows)

TPBM will have Thai food for dinner...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 15, 2010)

false- venison tenderloin and cheese

tpbm is waiting for bread to rise


----------



## Clark (Mar 16, 2010)

false. but the sun is not up yet, so maybe...

tpbm has lots of reading or studying to do.


----------



## etex (Mar 16, 2010)

False, taking the kids to see Alice in Wonderland!

TPBM is stoked about out smarting the sniper last night and winning a flask.


----------



## Clark (Mar 16, 2010)

false. 
what did you win?

tpbm has shot harlequin ducks west of the Mississippi. (relax, i used my canon on these.) :rollhappy:


----------



## etex (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL! False.

I won the Paph Diane Patricia- thought it would be cool to have slippers with my first name! Wouldn't mind trading with above-mentioned sniper on a few seedlings of what they won on Sunday!

TPBM has their orchid society's first show in less than 2 weeks!!


----------



## Clark (Mar 16, 2010)

false. not a member.
i got news- i didn't bid on Sunday, got my days mixed up :crazy:, bid on Mondays green phrags.

tpbm hasn't been able to use their water w/o boiling for the last 48 hrs.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2010)

False, I live above the flood liine! 
TPBM is having nice weather the rest of the week.


----------



## etex (Mar 16, 2010)

True


TPBM had their daughter,9 yrs old, on local news today after the cameras were at the theater asking folks if they would eat healthy snacks if offered by the concession snack.OK, we live in a small town! Also found out they will not use your footage if you ask them not to(No make-up, need I say more?)


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 16, 2010)

false; no daughter but true - no makeup!

tpbm helped with shipping today


----------



## Clark (Mar 18, 2010)

false. nothing to sell here.

tpbm gets to haggle w/ an insurance adjuster today(or this week). :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 18, 2010)

false...i hope


tpbm hopes to ride a bicycle today


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 18, 2010)

False. Going for a walk though.

TPBM is wondering what's up with the temperature change next week.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2010)

True. It's more like March again, but I prefer the last few days!

TPBM just got a package from Ross -- beautiful plants. Thanks, Ross!


----------



## nikv (Mar 18, 2010)

False, but good for you!

TPBM is planning an order for Cymbidiums today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 18, 2010)

False... I was planing an order, but got confirmation that an order (16 plants) placed 3 months ago, and for which I had not received any answer (not even after two follow-up emails) will be brought to me in 3 weeks to an orchid show... so, no further orders by now!

TPBM has just discovered an spike in Phrag. wallisii and Phrag andrettae


----------



## NYEric (Mar 18, 2010)

False, no wallisii and my andretteae are being grown in Virginia! 
TPBM likes specimen orchids even thought they take up lots of room.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 18, 2010)

True... and wait till I get my new greenhouse :evil:

TPBM is dissapointed for receiving confirmation that a grower from New Zealand did not bring the ordered plants because "we had so many orders we could not manage to work all of them" (C'mon... they are coming to Thun!!! its a small village and a small show!!) (once again, bye bye Ctsm. pileatum 'Yellow' & Mormodes colossa)


----------



## Clark (Mar 18, 2010)

false.

tpbm won't be texting Joslyn James anytime soon.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 18, 2010)

Good lord, that's for sure. :rollhappy:

TPBM started a new job this week.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 19, 2010)

false good luck

tpbm would like a milkshake right now


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 19, 2010)

true...well, maybe a coffee milkshake


tpbm has someone 'shadowing' him/her at work today


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2010)

false, thank god!
TPBM is frustrated that they haven't figured out how to uninstall norton and install kaspersky yet.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 19, 2010)

False; I maintain all the computers over here! 

TPBM has placed an orchid order with somebody else on this forum.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2010)

True. 
TPBM has no space for new plants and is ordering many more! :crazy:


----------



## Clark (Mar 19, 2010)

true. but condition is temporary.

tpbm had some 'chids outside this week.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 19, 2010)

true. i brought out some plants and showed them to a couple neighbors


tpbm will tell me very soon what i should have for lunch


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 20, 2010)

sorry, hope you didn't wait for me to tell you........

tpbm knows which famous american author wrote a book that had a young character whose name was 'hello central'


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 20, 2010)

False

TPBM is attending an orchids show today...


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2010)

false. i wish.

tpbm is being tested in a few hours.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 20, 2010)

false...well, does my patience count?


tpbm is ready to go back to sleep


----------



## etex (Mar 20, 2010)

False- the 2 cups of coffee I had will prevent that!

TPBM feels orchids/orchid growers are being left out of the entitlement programs and thinks all illegal paphs should be legalized here, and there should be subsidies for getting a greenhouse due to orchids rights!


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2010)

true. but utopia does not exist.

tpbm will get physical w/ some maiden grass this weekend.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 20, 2010)

False

TPBM is P_Off because he/she travelled 2 hours to an orchids show to pick two orders (two different nurseries) with very rare plants (already paid), and one nursery did not come to the show (asked another one to please give me the money back) and teh other forgot my order (had to fight for the money, as they wantedto give me some other plants they had brought from New Zealand )


----------



## etex (Mar 20, 2010)

False- That sucks big time!!

TPBM noticed that 2 of their oncidiums are spiking!!


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 20, 2010)

False-not in stock.

TPBM talked in person to at least one ST member today.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2010)

false. 
tpbm planted native orchids last night,


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 20, 2010)

No, but that's cool! 

TPBM has phrags spiking!


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 21, 2010)

True (Jason Fischer, wallisii, andrettae)

TPBM need to repot some plants today


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 21, 2010)

True and already repotted!!!

TPBM feels sorry he/she hasn't got into the forum for about a week or more...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 21, 2010)

oops..
have been less active this week but not absent

tpbm is listening to an ebb-flood water pump running


----------



## Clark (Mar 21, 2010)

false. but doing something water related.

tpbm has orchids in the mail.(maybe about 50-60)


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 21, 2010)

false


tpbm is helping to setup an orchid display at a flower show today


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 21, 2010)

Close! Setup started Thurs for the IOS show, today we'll be tearing down at that magical 5 o'clock hour!
TPBM has blown their allowance at a show this weekend, the selection was really good due to the poor weather!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 21, 2010)

false - allowance blown on cuisinart stand mixer so I could make (learn to properly) bread, pizza dough and bagels 

tpbm is waiting for the opening time of the first chicken barbecue sale of the season :drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 21, 2010)

false but i wish!


tpbm quit smoking


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, when I was 12 Y.O. ! 
TPBM is carefully putting money aside for 2 orchid shpws next week!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Mar 21, 2010)

half false/half true--putting my money aside, alright, but only one orchid show for me next weekend!

tpbm gave in to temptation and added 2 more plants to his/her order.


----------



## etex (Mar 22, 2010)

False, but last week added 1 compot to ebay win.


TPBM found out Friday that spouse's employer is moving the plant/run lines to Mexico!


----------



## Clark (Mar 22, 2010)

false. sorry to hear.

tpbm is getting ready for another bud to blast   .


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 22, 2010)

False. *Fingers crossed*

Sorry to hear, Clark!

TPBM has lost orchids by rot.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2010)

true, many. 
TPBM speaks decent spanish.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 22, 2010)

True, well, maybe my mother thinks my vocabulary is not very decent, but...:evil:

TPBM, is really enjoying and feeling "The power of the Tiger" (chinese horoscope) this year... :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Mar 22, 2010)

false. i might be a cow.

tpbm had both hands on their favorite old hoe this weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow! I'm gingerly going to answer this, false, a week ago. 
TPBM needs to get out more, socially.


----------



## nikv (Mar 22, 2010)

True. [wonder's what NYEric meant by favorite hoe and what that has to do with getting out more.]

TPBM Cleaned out their garage this past weekend and is happy to be rid of a lot of junk.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 24, 2010)

no garage but would love to get rid of junk

tpbm hopes whoever has an employer leave the area, finds another job


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2010)

bigtime!

tpbm is thinking about White Castle tonight.


----------



## nikv (Mar 24, 2010)

False, they don't have White Castle west of the Mississippi (supposedly, anyway).

TPBM is wondering what is the correct parentage of their rothschildianum "Green Valley" x "Dou Fang" seedling.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 24, 2010)

False, 1st no roth in my collection (yet), 2nd I would not really care (if it is a nice one fine, if it is a bad one... well, bad luck)

TPBM was offered a rare orchid this morning (delivery in one month)


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 24, 2010)

False.

What are you getting?

TPBM doesn't drink soda.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 24, 2010)

it's a rare Catasetum... natural hybrid pileatumxplaniceps: Catasetum ×wendlingeri 

True (too much sometimes)

TPBM has just too much work in the office


----------



## NYEric (Mar 24, 2010)

Very true. 



nikv said:


> ... they don't have White Castle west of the Mississippi (supposedly, anyway).


Is this true!?

TPBM will see bunches of STF's this weekend!


----------



## nikv (Mar 24, 2010)

False.



NYEric said:


> Is this true!?



Well, they are headquartered in Wichita, Kansas, so it is probably not true, at least in a national perspective. But I do remember hearing that slogan as a kid growing up in Minnesota. And we could only find a White Castle when we were on the east side of the Mississippi River in Minneapolis. They weren't to be found on the west side.

TPBM picked up a couple of tomato plants today for his/her garden.


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 24, 2010)

False-No garden, but did plant a variegated lavender in one of the beds at my condo building.

TPBM fed their snake today :evil:.


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2010)

false. no time for my anaconda.

tpbm had too much caffeine today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 24, 2010)

False, there is not such a thing as "much Coffeine" 

TPBM has just met his/her new boss on the street and had to take her/him home, because she/he was so drunk to walk... (looking forward to being in the face to face meeting tomorrow morning )


----------



## Clark (Mar 24, 2010)

false. hope it won't be a habit. 

tpbm is thinking about taking a photo of their reptile.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 24, 2010)

false (NIS)

tpbm just made some 'mean green rice' for the first time for dinner


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2010)

False, just heated up some spanish food.

This is known as having someone exactly where you want them! :evil:


Kavanaru said:


> TPBM has just met his/her new boss on the street and had to take her/him home, because she/he was so drunk to walk...



TPBM is looking forward to cookies for dessert.


----------



## Clark (Mar 26, 2010)

false. jello.

tpbm is missing a good show this weekend due to work or school.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2010)

False....

TPBM is going to their parents for easter vacation in a couple of days!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2010)

false, probably working

tpbm thinks that though the sun is shining outside, it is still very cold!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2010)

Half true, no sun and very cold! 
TPBM went to a big show and forgot to bring their camera! :sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2010)

sort of true; first time I went to ny show at rockefeller center there were so many people couldn't get close to displays to see or take pictures

tpbm went to fish fry this afternoon and had largest piece of fish they've ever seen!


----------



## Clark (Mar 26, 2010)

false. but...

tpbm will be fishing for stripers this week(tues. or weds. nite w/wife).


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 27, 2010)

false


tpbm has been spraying pesticides a lot lately


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 28, 2010)

true


tpbm is active in at least one orchid society


----------



## Clark (Mar 28, 2010)

false. thought we were going to join, but one look was all it took!

tpbm is hosting easter.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 28, 2010)

false



Clark said:


> false. thought we were going to join, but one look was all it took!.


a look at what or who?

tpbm still plays the silly card game on the computer even though the game is still stacked!


----------



## Clark (Mar 28, 2010)

there was person from local society at a show we were at. my wife says to me- "i think she is president of blah blah blah society"
goto webster and look up sneer, that persons face should be right next to definition. she can slurp herself to death. **** it.

false. 

tpbm lives in a no slurping zone.


----------



## etex (Mar 29, 2010)

True!


TPBM is tired from 3 long days of their society's first show!! And got their first ribbon, for a noid Dendrobium!! And was on the judging team(first time clerking) for slippers and heard a judge say their Paph Triple Bells had good color and form!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 29, 2010)

False.

TPBM has orchids sitting in the rain right now.


----------



## nikv (Mar 29, 2010)

True. 

TPBM spent the weekend gardening and enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 29, 2010)

false. 


tpbm works in a greenhouse and for some reason, really doesn't like it when people refer to him/her as a gardener


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2010)

False. 
TPBM is tired.


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2010)

true. and stressed.

tpbm has walked out of an employment interview at least once in their life.:crazy:


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 29, 2010)

False, but have had some I would have liked to .

TPBM is surprised that they did reasonably well in their sadistics (um...I mean statistics) class .


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2010)

hah! when I took statistics for biology(type) majors, I would have been surprised to get over a c-

tpbm didn't see any of the crazy weather the forecasters were calling for recently


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 31, 2010)

False.

TPBM is waiting for their orchid orders.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 31, 2010)

True, and ordering more! :crazy:
TPBM grows Phals.


----------



## nikv (Mar 31, 2010)

True, I have about six of them, all hybrids.

TPBM has a K-cup coffee brewer and absolutely loves it!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 31, 2010)

false; I have coffee filters (small), but they are for collecting orchid seed

tpbm is thinking about starting a new thread


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 1, 2010)

False.

TPBM just updated their Paph list.


----------



## Clark (Apr 1, 2010)

false.

tpbm is putting their neos outside now(or this week).


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2010)

False, no neos.
TPBM is almost out of room for orchids on the couch!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2010)

that's one place I don't have orchids 

tpbm has a very large population of jumping spiders where they work


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2010)

False, thank goodness!

TPBM thinks that this has become a very popular thread, with 443 pages and still going strong!


----------



## Clark (Apr 2, 2010)

true. its a tv show waiting to happen.

tpbm will enjoy a different hobby tonight.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2010)

No plans so maybe true.
TPBM will bid on another ebay orchid today.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 2, 2010)

True.

TPBM is staying home for the weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 2, 2010)

kinda true but gotta work


tpbm is going to try to get on a bicycle in the next few days.


----------



## nikv (Apr 2, 2010)

False

TPBM was a bad Catholic and went to In-N-Out Burger for lunch today.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 2, 2010)

false - to catholic, to being bad (i'm always good  ), and had green rice and chicken

tpbm had a nice bike ride yesterday evening and didn't have to contend with mosquitos or blackflies (and rode to a chorus of spring peepers)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2010)

false.
TPBM still neeeds to get bikes fixed.


----------



## nikv (Apr 2, 2010)

True, both of my bikes need to be serviced and new tires installed.

TPBM is getting frustrated with bidding on Monsoon Flora compots on eBay.


----------



## Clark (Apr 2, 2010)

false. no ebay for a bit here.

tpbm is having a beer and pizza.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 3, 2010)

false


tpbm is a bigger fan of root beer than beer


----------



## etex (Apr 3, 2010)

Very true!


TPBM will be doing alot of cooking today getting ready for Easter. And also noticed Monsoon Flora compots are very popular on Ebay!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 3, 2010)

false will be working

tpbm is one of only a few people who hopes it is raining or at least cloudy all day tomorrow


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2010)

false, I want warm 70's weather for plants!
TPBM played sports today and doesn't care about Final 4!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 3, 2010)

semi true and false; rode bike at work and would have watched final four if had cable or cbs digital station (and it was on after work) was nearby though don't care as much since syracuse isn't in it

tpbm has at some point re-read a whole long thread like 'tpbm game' or 'what's playing' from start to finish


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 4, 2010)

false... too dang much!


tpbm needs to do laundry


----------



## Clark (Apr 4, 2010)

always true.

tpbm has had 2(or more) flats already this year peddling.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 4, 2010)

false, thank goodness. do you have a hole in the tire?


tpbm is about to check on the results of a pesticide spray


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2010)

true and about to do more plant maintenance and pesticide spraying.
tpbm is about to do laundry.


----------



## Clark (Apr 4, 2010)

hmmm... not sure if chamomile tea is included... have used recently.
my tires have tubes. glass and, those hitchhiker prickly things that get stuck on one's shoelaces are to blame.

tpbm found out recently that running shoes are only good for 350-500miles.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 4, 2010)

true, but i learned it about walking shoes

tpbm is disappointed by the results of a recent pesticide spray


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 4, 2010)

usually 

tpbm worked all day, is tired, and feels a big 'ole milkshake comin' on...


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 5, 2010)

False.

TPBM drives a hybrid.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 5, 2010)

false


tpbm knows the difference between a milkshake, a frappe, a cabinet and malted


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2010)

A cabinet?! False.
TPBM is in training class today.


----------



## Clark (Apr 5, 2010)

if chem lab= training to you, then true.

tpbm is tired of their in-laws.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 5, 2010)

false, don't have any yet

( btw, was surprised to see that in the 1800's, a 'milkshake' was a sort-of eggnog like drink made with whiskey! )

tpbm has a favorite food (.. and what is it and why?)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2010)

False. 
TPBM has a stomachache!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 6, 2010)

False!

Hope you feel better, Eric.

TPBM has started a vegetable garden.


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 6, 2010)

False-live in a condo .

TPBM recently made a grumpy person who was peeved at TPBM actually smile and now all is good .


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2010)

True.
TPBM knows you can have a vegetable garden indoors in a condo but you cant grow rosemary!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 6, 2010)

false, twice I've had huge rosemary trees in big pots indoors; used as my apartment christmas tree. just need to keep it bright and fairly dry/cool. I overwatered a few times and pfft. helps to have very sandy soil in pot

tpbm listened to nurses talking about their stalking ex'es while donating platelets tonight (yikes)


----------



## Clark (Apr 7, 2010)

false. get any phone numbers???

tpbm is having coffee.


----------



## etex (Apr 7, 2010)

True


TPBM is getting tired of Easter leftovers, but was happy not to have to cook past 2 days!


----------



## lindafrog (Apr 7, 2010)

true, because I work in a commerical greenhouse and its much nicer than when its 82 and sunny outside.. then its like working in a sauna.
t
tpbm spring is earlier this year


----------



## Clark (Apr 7, 2010)

true. first time we had easter dinner outside.

tpbm needs a stimulus.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 7, 2010)

which kind of stimulus? financial, spiritual, intellectual? I guess I definitely could use some romantic stimulus



Clark said:


> false. get any phone numbers???


no, they are all married or alot older

tpbm probably won't bid on any of the phrags tonight


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2010)

True, didn't rebid cause I had practice , than had to go lend my cousin some monay! 
TPBM won a plant on ebay after 3 tries!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmmm...as far as i remember false. Eigther on the forst try or on the fifth or more...LOL

TPBM took some photos of local orchids recently!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2010)

False, but hopefully will get some down in the garden on Saturday!
TPBM is going to TV filming this weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 8, 2010)

false


tpbm is ready to ride a bicycle


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 8, 2010)

usually true

tpbm is heading to setup for an orchid show! (genesee region orchid society in rochester, ny - judging is friday, show is saturday and sunday)


----------



## etex (Apr 8, 2010)

False-did that 2 weeks ago! Have fun!

TPBM is excited that their Paph Lynleigh Koopowitz is in low bud!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 8, 2010)

Kinda false - I'm thrilled my LK is still alive & looking like it could bloom at sometime in the future!
TPB is going to their first baseball game of the season sometime this weekend!


----------



## Clark (Apr 8, 2010)

false. might hit the surf for some stripers Sat or Sun night.

tpbm got flipped the middle leaf, twice, by Allison Strohm in the last 6 months.*BLASTED*


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2010)

False, not even a spike! 
TPBM has phrags and paphs in spike.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 9, 2010)

True! Only one Paph in spike, but several Phrags. :clap:

There was rain, hail, snow, thunder and lightning all at the same time today where TPBM lives.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2010)

mostly; we had rain and lightning last night after I got home from the show trip

tpbm is happy to be home after they were about a mile away and someone started to turn into their lane directly in front of them (good thing for quick reflexes and a large shoulder on my side or they would've been smacked). tpbm thinks they were either drunk or old/can't see over the steering wheel


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2010)

False but good to read you're safe.
TPBM may play paintball in the rain this weekend!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 9, 2010)

false


tpbm is excited about the prospect of a sequel to dr horrible's sing along blog


----------



## Clark (Apr 9, 2010)

Had to look this up. false.

tpbm is very close to trying to pollinate 2 phrags(for the first time)!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2010)

False, wish I had more than one phrag and also in spike...!

TPBM has a plant in spike that has no idea of what species it might be


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 10, 2010)

Treu, received as a present from http://www.lacourdesorchidees.fr/ and labelled as "Orchidee ???"... two spikes now, and looking forward to see the flowers. I cannot even guess the genus by the plant habit!: it looks like a Eulophia with onion leave  

TPBM, has been away from ST due to illness, travel, and/or problems accesing the website (all together more or less in a row, and overlapping)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 10, 2010)

false but hope you're feeling better!


tpbm is a member of a public radio station


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 10, 2010)

False..!

TPBM resently realised that the new growth of a Cycnoches hybrid he/she has produces small sticky drops...!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 10, 2010)

false. don't grow any


tpbm is about to eat a candy bar


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 10, 2010)

false nis

tpbm learned today that next week they'll still be working 7am-5pm again


----------



## Clark (Apr 11, 2010)

false.

tpbm has been enjoying a series hosted by Oprah lately.(2 weeks left)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 11, 2010)

false


tpbm has recently been really enjoying some music/band/song/album that he/she didn't previously enjoy


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 11, 2010)

False. But I think it has happened to me in the long past.

TPBM is really thinking of begining with Restrepia.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2010)

False, I think I already have one somewhere in my living room jungle.
TPBM is going into office to post fotos tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2010)

true, my office is right here, and I am at this moment!

tpbm saw some 'grilled turkey' along the thruway on the way home from the orchid show this evening


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2010)

False, unless "grilled turkey" is another term for "sucker stopped by state troopers!"
TPBM is going to have milk shake [actually cherry egg cream] and cookies soon!


----------



## Clark (Apr 12, 2010)

false. no milk for me.

tpbm knows what the loop, clinch, and snell is used for(and has used them this year).


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2010)

false but i just had lunch....


tpbm gets to spray pesticide soon!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 12, 2010)

at the time the above was written, it was true

tpbm is chilling out


----------



## Clark (Apr 13, 2010)

false. roofers are here, so I'm starting interior repairs.

tpbm planted alot of seeds the last 2 weeks to satify another hobby.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 13, 2010)

Partially true. I did plant seeds but not for another hobby.

TPBM grows orchids under lights.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 13, 2010)

True... but this will most probably change soon...

TPBM, knows who Wim Wenders ist....


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2010)

True, but only by a few of his works.
TPBM is going to the doctor today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 13, 2010)

Let's say True due to the time zone differences - I was at the doctor this morning...

TPBM has at least two Phragmies on their way to his/her collection...


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 13, 2010)

False. Got 3 paphs coming.

TPBM is at work.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2010)

False, got out early to go to doctor! 
TPBM is doing the laundry.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2010)

false, bread and then dishes (as well as taxes)

tpbm hasn't done their taxes yet


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 14, 2010)

True... 

TPBM, going back to work today after a sick leave period...


----------



## Clark (Apr 14, 2010)

false. hope your OK.

tpbm will wear some sort of safety gadget on their head today.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 15, 2010)

true (hat blocks the sun plus a helmet when biking)


tpbm is trying to be patient with his/her boss who can be difficult at times


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2010)

False, not my direct boss that is. :wink:
TPBM is hungry and will have PB&J sandwich later!


----------



## Clark (Apr 15, 2010)

true. but i'll have three as a snack after dinner.

tpbm is wondering what the roofers are thinking after peeking in windows.:crazy:


----------



## etex (Apr 15, 2010)

LOL! serves them right for peeking!


TPBM is debating joining a health club for the pool.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 15, 2010)

I think true!

TPBM is hoping that the first bud from the inflorescence of a noid plant is going to be open tomorrow...!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2010)

false, no noids in bud (though a few that haven't flowered yet)

tpbm is happy that they found a porterhouse steak on sale at the grocer's last night (and is happier this evening mmmmm)


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 16, 2010)

False!!

TPBM was right about the opening of flower!!!!  But the plant is still a noid...


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 16, 2010)

good, but sorry.. I guess true

tpbm doesn't like to beat around the bush and likes straight answers


----------



## Clark (Apr 17, 2010)

true. new girlfriend???

tpbm has installed sheetrock with a member of the opposite sex.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2010)

can't remember; have done repair projects at co-ed housing co-op when I was in college and was house manager part of time, could be possible

tpbm had a flat tire for lunch, and a black cow for dessert


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2010)

False.
TPBM is having a frothy drink soon.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 18, 2010)

false


tpbm is bored


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 19, 2010)

False.

TPBM just posted a pic of their grow room.


----------



## Clark (Apr 19, 2010)

false.

tpbm has/is camping within their own home.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 19, 2010)

false


tpbm may finally get internet at home!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 19, 2010)

False, I already do!

TPBM is having a sarracenia in bud!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2010)

congrats but false

tpbm thought they had two paphs in sheath, but for now there are no buds


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2010)

False, they are in bud now.
TPBM needs to invest in some artificial HID lighting.


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2010)

false. for now....

tpbm is getting some automobile maintenance this week.


----------



## etex (Apr 20, 2010)

True-oil change

TPBM is about to go grocery shopping.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2010)

False, maybe to the model rr club.
TPBM knows where to get a dendrobium smillieae album in the US.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2010)

NYEric said:


> False, maybe to the model rr club.
> TPBM knows where to get a dendrobium smillieae album in the US.



(I think I deserve a finder's fee for this oke: http://www.orchidmall.com/dm.crawford/ )

tpbm is waiting for listings that they'll probably never get


----------



## Clark (Apr 21, 2010)

the list i want is unavailable, so false.

tpbm will do *alot* of sweating today( 3/4inch copper pipe for me).


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2010)

T/F - depends on how warm it is at practice tonight! 


cnycharles said:


> (I think I deserve a finder's fee for this oke:


OK! 
TPBM is ordering orchids!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 21, 2010)

TRUE!

TPBM likes to run.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 21, 2010)

used to, ran a marathon (that cured it). now I like to bike

tpbm knows which cooking ingredient is tv cook Paula Dean's favorite


----------



## nikv (Apr 21, 2010)

True, butter.

TPBM discovered new spikes on two Schomburgkias this morning.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 21, 2010)

false, though nice

tpbm had some girl scout cookies today and later after checking out the nutritional data on the side of the box, realized that they'd had well over 150% of their rda of fat! (ouch) (edit, just the rda of saturated fat though the total was close to being maxed out by a few cookies)


----------



## Clark (Apr 22, 2010)

false for a while. i eat the whole box in one serving, so its best she doesn't bring them home.

tpbm has a hardy ochid poking through the soil.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 22, 2010)

true, a goodyera and I think a cyp. 
TPBM potted up at least one new orchid this AM.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 22, 2010)

False, but I did pot a couple yesterday!!

TPBM received yesterday 4 wish list orchid plants!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 22, 2010)

false; maybe in may

tpbm saw a meteor tonight on the way home from the orchid show setup


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 23, 2010)

false but sounds super cool


tpbm is not feeling tip top


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2010)

False. i feel fine plus it's friday plus we're going to Bar-B-que tonight! :drool:
but you feel better. ity: 
TPBM didn't have lunch today.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2010)

False..... I had and it was a great one.... but I was feeling pretty full afterwards...!

TPBM is thinking of not moving the paphios outside this year!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 23, 2010)

true; I no longer put plants outside since I've never had good things happen 

tpbm had a farewell party at lunchtime for a co-worker today (wings, pizza and soda oh my)


----------



## Marco (Apr 23, 2010)

false.

The person below me has been out of the mix for about a year and is an accountant. Sadly he has moved from his parents house to an apartment closer to the city where there is no ample light for his plants. his neos are dead, his paphs are dead, his phals have been left at his parents house. The only plants that remain are baby hyroglyphica albas about 4 that nyeric got for him about 2 years ago (if you read this he still has one with your name on it)....hanging in there but not sure how and an equistres from john from arizona. to cope with separation anxiety the person below me bought a 30 gallon fish tank after tax/audit season and stocked it with fresh water fish. diamond tetras, von rio tetras and 4 catfish and 4 shrimp. Following are some photos :



























Oh and the person below me took the photos above with a d5000 fixed with a micro-nikkor 55mm manual lense because he thinks manual lenses are so much better than computerized lenses and has 112,153 unread posts that he will probably not go through.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2010)

False. Welcome back.
TPBM ate beef bar-b-que ribs last night and went home to crash instead of going in to the office to finish some work!


----------



## Clark (Apr 24, 2010)

false. filet mignon, corn, bag of noodles. backed up by 3 PBnJ sandwiches, 2 bananas, 1/2 box cereal, blueberry muffin. I didn't have lunch yesterday either.

tpbm bought their first original painting recently.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 24, 2010)

false


tpbm is in the mood for sweets


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 24, 2010)

False.

TPBM has a R.O. unit in their kitchen sink right now.


----------



## etex (Apr 24, 2010)

True, and my plants love it!


TPBM is doing yard work today.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2010)

true if the yard is on benches and under glass/plastic

tpbm recently watered some plants in their bedroom with fish emulsion and is now wondering about the wisdom of that action


----------



## NYEric (Apr 24, 2010)

False one plant in the bedroom ;[amen].
TPBM will have desert after working out tonight. [fat cancellation equation!].


----------



## Clark (Apr 25, 2010)

false. no work out for a while.

tpbm is sore all over from humping, nailing, and screwing this weekend.(no grinding when one installs sheetrock, hope someone had more fun over the weekend.)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 25, 2010)

false


tpbm was surprised to see someone on slippertalk that he/she hadn't seen in a long time


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 25, 2010)

TRUE! Marco, haven't seen him a while.

TPBM finished watering their orchids.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 25, 2010)

true... but only some of them are mine


tpbm is kinda thinking about other careers


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2010)

False, bnut wishing bosses and beaurocracy would dissappear! 
TPBM ate at Hooters tonight and was surprised how nice it was.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2010)

[you're telling us you barely noticed that they have food there? oke: ]

false no hooters in binghamton

tpbm saw an unexploded ford pinto driving down the highway this afternoon


----------



## Clark (Apr 26, 2010)

false. but i sneezed when i seen the price of solder this morning.

tpbm has their hobby on the back burner right now.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 26, 2010)

False.

TPBM is inspired to visit a orchid nursey after seeing Bob post.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 26, 2010)

False, but I would if there was any near here...lol...!

TPBM saw 2 species of eagles at the same day for the first time!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 26, 2010)

false


tpbm wonders if he/she was as obnoxious when he/she was in high school as the students who pass his/her place of business everyday are


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2010)

False, I wasn't obnoxious.
TPBM is probably having PB&J for dinner.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 26, 2010)

false

tpbm doesn't own a straight species orchid (just a hybrid collector)


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 27, 2010)

False, I am mainly a species collector (I only have 3-4 hybrids)!

TPBM would like to start learning anoter language!


----------



## Clark (Apr 27, 2010)

false. but wish my english was better at times.

tpbm is thinking about chicago at end of september.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2010)

False, but Va, R.I., this summer, and October to Ecuador and Florida! 
TPBM has been to the top of the Empire State Bldg.


----------



## nikv (Apr 27, 2010)

Not sure. I've been to the observation deck on the 86th floor, but not sure if that is considered to be the "top".

TPBM grows their own tomatoes in pots.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 27, 2010)

used to, don't have good spot right now to keep doing it

tpbm ate a gertrude hawke candy bar and is very disappointed at the lack of almonds in it


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2010)

false i just had had Stracciatella Lindor Truffles theyre awesome

tpbm below me just got home from work and is reading tpbm thread


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 27, 2010)

close; just home from laundry

tpbm is about to put some bread in the oven mmmmmm!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 28, 2010)

False....! But it is a good idea!

TPBM hopes the one carnivorous he/she has will set seeds soon...!!!


----------



## Clark (Apr 28, 2010)

true. but i have more than one. have what you have, and germinated 4 plants. but doesn't look like they made the winter. btw, 'Tarnok' = sterile.

tpbm has been putting money back into the economy the last 3 weeks.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2010)

True. 
TPBM has strained leg muscle and could use a real massage.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2010)

probably true

tpbm went looking for mushrooms tonight after work


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 28, 2010)

Heh heh, I'd need a snow shovel to dig for them. :sob: (Yes, it's blizzarding here, we're expecting up to 40 cm of snow by tomorrow night).

TPBM is thinking of sleeping in and going into work late tomorrow.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 29, 2010)

true but i didn't do it


tpbm is gonna grab lunch


----------



## nikv (Apr 29, 2010)

True in a couple of hours. It's only 9am here.

TPBM won an item in this week's forum auction. :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2010)

False, but there are seeral that I would like to win...:evil:

TPBM hasn't eaten for 12 hours...


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 29, 2010)

false!!!


tpbm wants to have something sweet


----------



## etex (Apr 29, 2010)

Always!


TPBM had fun at the pool today and thinks it's a great way to get excersize(so they can eat the sweet things).


----------



## Clark (Apr 29, 2010)

false. but...

tpbm swam competively, and excelled at the breaststroke.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2010)

Part true, I excelled at breast strokes but not swimming! :evil:
TPBM planted native orchids today.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 29, 2010)

False, but I'd love to!!!

TPBM is eagerly waiting for a bunch of orchids to arrive...!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 29, 2010)

sort of; waiting for redland orchid festival and friend who will be collecting things and mailing them to me

tpbm saw first tick and first dragonfly of the season (and saw fiddleheads and cuckoo flowers as well)


----------



## Clark (Apr 29, 2010)

false.

tpbm can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 30, 2010)

true albeit my weekend is not most people's weekend



tpbm thinks it may be a slippery slope to confront the bossman about his lack of hygiene issues.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2010)

Def. True! 
TPBM is frustrated by work's ridiculous beaurocracy!


----------



## Marco (Apr 30, 2010)

True i need to get as much experience i can from this place and get out with the quickness.

TBPM didn't have work today and is about to go to manhattan for dinner with a bunch or friends at a cafe that serves americanized korean food.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2010)

false, though sounds good

tpbm might get a day off this weekend


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 30, 2010)

True!! Both days!

TPBM keeps ordering phrags and is not really sure where they're all going to fit....


----------



## likespaphs (May 1, 2010)

false. only have a phew phrags...i mean, a few phrags.....


tpbm is going to attend a concert this weekend, either intentionally or unintentionally


----------



## Clark (May 1, 2010)

false. working on house.

tpbm has been window shopping an orchid specie that is not presently in their collection.


----------



## biothanasis (May 1, 2010)

False (unfortunatelly...)!!!!

TPBM had a very tiring but joyfull day!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2010)

well, a little. I guess I was quite pleased because...

tpbm thinks that the vernon center fire department has the best overall chicken barbecue dinner for the money mmmmmmm... (and they have strawbery rhubarb pie for dessert!)


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2010)

False, but I did make a rhubarb custard crisp for dessert that seemed to please palates tonight.

TPBM is hoping to start some serious repotting tomorrow.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 1, 2010)

True! I picked up potting materials at Paramount today (plus a cattleya ). I need to get a bunch of Phrags repotted.

TPBM wishes they could have some of the rhubarb custard crisp that Dot made. :drool: (Recipe?)


----------



## Clark (May 2, 2010)

true. yummy.

tpbm will bike *and* jog today.


----------



## cnycharles (May 2, 2010)

only if my bike gets a flat and I'm chased by a rabid goose or something along the canal 

tpbm is also considering making a rhubarb dessert for their orchid club auction later today


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2010)

False, I hate rhubarb! 
TPBM is craving fried chicken dinner.


----------



## likespaphs (May 3, 2010)

almost always true


tpbm wants candy or other sweets


----------



## Kavanaru (May 3, 2010)

False.... not much into sweets..

TPBM, visited an orchids show last week and went mad buying some plants he/she never expected he/she would buy... (e.g. large Pk Hybrids)


----------



## likespaphs (May 3, 2010)

false but i did get a new Jack in the Pulpit!


tpbm has at least one plant in spike at home


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2010)

true
TPBM hates the heatwave.


----------



## cnycharles (May 3, 2010)

I was yesterday evening... but it's gone now

tpbm just realized today that they've received nothing from the census bureau at all


----------



## NYEric (May 3, 2010)

False, I must have gotten yours also! 
(Still have not returned)
TPBM found another Cyp growth in NYC garden area!


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2010)

false. 

tpbm gardens topless.


----------



## eOrchids (May 4, 2010)

False!

TPBM is averaging 51.4 mpg.


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2010)

False, 19.2 but very, very quickly! :evil:
Did you buy a hybrid or a smartcar? 
TPBM rec'd ebay orchids last night!


----------



## etex (May 4, 2010)

False,but won some Encyclia's yesterday.


TPBM gave a powerpoint presentation, on growing orchids indoors, last weekend to local society's How To Grow Orchids/Potting Clinic, that was well received, and now has been asked by the Master Gardener's to do a presentation for them in June.


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2010)

false

tpbm just found out through the grapevine that they (everyone) will be working all weekend again


----------



## Clark (May 6, 2010)

i already knew.

tpbm is wondering what color for the dining room walls.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

False, painting is low priority; after new fridge and repair water damaged floors. 
TPBM is eating Entenman's blueberry muffins [which is the same thing as fat and sugar w/ a few berries! ]


----------



## nikv (May 6, 2010)

False, I am eating a Thomas' English Muffin.

TPBM has been spending more and more of his/her free time on Facebook.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2010)

False, no FB account, yet.
TPBM is tired. :snore:


----------



## biothanasis (May 6, 2010)

True...!!!

TPBM finally saw some new growth on the bulbos!!! At last....!!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 6, 2010)

well, false. my b. ambrosia has been growing a little here and there

tpbm is very happy to finally be home from work this day :snore: :crazy:


----------



## Clark (May 7, 2010)

i'm working at home, but done.

tpbm isn't sure about lady gaga.


----------



## biothanasis (May 8, 2010)

Maybe true!!!

TPBM was listening to some bat echolocation sounds yesterday evening outside!


----------



## likespaphs (May 8, 2010)

false


tpbm prefers pancakes to french toast


----------



## etex (May 8, 2010)

Very true.


TPBM is buying rose bushes today.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 8, 2010)

No, but close...I bought some mini-roses at our Rose Society sale yesterday.

TPBM wishes it would warm up outside a bit.


----------



## likespaphs (May 8, 2010)

false but i wish the wind would die down instead of pick up as is predicted


tpbm doesn't play tennis but has tennis elbow


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 8, 2010)

False and false.

TPBM is baking shortbread cookies.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2010)

False.
TPBM still has goodyera pubescense shoots to plant somewhere.


----------



## cnycharles (May 8, 2010)

false no natives

tpbm just cooked some morels in a lot of butter (set them aside), then cooked some wild oyster mushrooms in the juice, then poached some eggs in the juice/oyster mushroom mix - mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## luvsorchids (May 8, 2010)

False, but :drool::drool::drool:.

TPBM repotted a Paph. delenatii f. vinicolor that they got from Ernie last year and found an amazing wad of roots :clap::clap:. No wonder this plant grows like a weed.


----------



## biothanasis (May 9, 2010)

False...!

TPBM is going to have breakfast now!


----------



## Clark (May 9, 2010)

true.

tpbm prefers Benji Moore's paint.


----------



## likespaphs (May 9, 2010)

false...well, not enough experience to know that


tpbm is a big fan of eating popcorn


----------



## biothanasis (May 9, 2010)

False, although sometimes they taste nice, they stuck inbetween my teeth and it irritates me...! 

TPBM is going to the local plantshow (with several ornamental plants...) in an hour!


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2010)

False but will repot some plants today. 
TPBM is surprised how cold it got last night!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 9, 2010)

False: Not surprised -- disgusted!

TPBM is about to go down to the pond and feed the fish.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 9, 2010)

False, but I have just fed the fish in the aquarium...  

TPBM has just discovered that either his/her Paph hangianum is starting a spike or the petals of his/her blooming Phrag wallisii has grown over 19"


----------



## cnycharles (May 9, 2010)

false but sounds good 

tpbm has made amish friendship bread before (and will again soon)


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2010)

false, although I made an amish girl once! :evil:
TPBM sometimes thinks about the "shakers" and how a powerful speaker and modern media could have preserved their religion.


----------



## eOrchids (May 10, 2010)

False.

TPBM had a pleasant Mother's Day.


----------



## etex (May 10, 2010)

Very true!! Spent the day with daughters and grandkids!!

TPBM got a plant stand (huge, more like an orchid hotel) for Mother's Day!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2010)

False, but I could use one.
TPBM has eaten 5+ cookies already this AM!


----------



## likespaphs (May 10, 2010)

false but i wish!!!


tpbm wants to nap


----------



## Clark (May 10, 2010)

true. i am exhausted.

tpbm used plenty of protection this weekend regarding a certain area.(i drip alot when i paint).


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2010)

true (I had boots on my feet when I was watering...)

tpbm hopes it doesn't freeze tonight


----------



## biothanasis (May 12, 2010)

False, it is about 23-24oC here at the moment (24:20).

TPBM hopes he/she will grow well he first three restrepias he/she got today!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2010)

Fakse, had previously and there may still be one in s/h somewhere here. 
TPBM is having cereal for dinner.


----------



## likespaphs (May 13, 2010)

false... well, i did the other day.


tpbm likes to eat lobster


----------



## Clark (May 13, 2010)

true.

tpbm knows what great barrington green looks like.


----------



## eOrchids (May 13, 2010)

Clark said:


> true.
> 
> tpbm knows what great barrington green looks like.



False.

TPBM might visit a local orchid nursery this weekend!


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2010)

False. Wish there was one nearby...! I have to get outside the country to find one... LOL

TPBM got sunburned 2 days ago!!!! grrrrrrrrr


----------



## cnycharles (May 13, 2010)

um, no I think it was raining then

tpbm will be getting plants from the redland orchid festival in the mail soon!


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2010)

False,

TPBM got two Chiloschista today...


----------



## Kavanaru (May 14, 2010)

False

TPBM has 20 Orchids lost at the post between UK and France...


----------



## likespaphs (May 14, 2010)

false but sorry to hear it!


tpbm is hoping to have a good day


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2010)

True.....!!!!

TPBM is hoping it gets a bit cooler in the evening (now 30oC outside...)


----------



## Kavanaru (May 14, 2010)

FALSE!!!! a bitcoller would mean freezing temps here...  since over two weeks, the average temp is around 10°C 

TPBM has just received an estimation of costs for the foundation of the Greenhouse... and almost had a heart attak.... 5000€!!! without including the gravel for the ground!!


----------



## likespaphs (May 14, 2010)

false but those suckers are expensive! don't forget about heating costs.....


tpbm is hungry


----------



## Kavanaru (May 14, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> false but those suckers are expensive! don't forget about heating costs...


 I know... everything has already been calculated  but the foundation price given by these guys is just ridiculous!!

back to game... 

True, but still need to wait for 2h before going out for dinner...

TPBM has just seen mealybugs on one orchids next to the PC...


----------



## likespaphs (May 14, 2010)

false. it was a coffee plant in a greenhouse


tpbm is having a fantastic crepe (marshmallow, chocolate, graham cracker)


----------



## cnycharles (May 14, 2010)

no, but about to pull some chocolate amish friendship bread out of the oven mmmmmmm

tpbm also has a coffee plant that has mealybug on it


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2010)

False no coffee plants but just had a big battle w/ some [lots! ] of scale on a phrag! 
TPBM is now going to trim dead leaves from plants.


----------



## Clark (May 14, 2010)

false. no pests yet in 2010.

tpbm is bidding on orchids right now.


----------



## biothanasis (May 15, 2010)

False.... not yet....they end in a couple of days... :evil:

TPBM had their previous wish of cooling temps fullfilled! (Although some hours later, it is raining now and the temp is ~20oC)


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2010)

true maybe

tpbm is hungry


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2010)

True!
TPBM is going to water native orchids in garden and then going to buy potting soil along w/ dinner.


----------



## Clark (May 15, 2010)

bought yard of top soil this morning, hardy orchid gets irrigated by timer, and my wife is bringing home takeout. 

tpbm gave a neighbor an orchid that was in spike, recently.


----------



## cnycharles (May 16, 2010)

false

tpbm thinks that this is a great charity http://www.crystalpeaksyouthranch.org/


----------



## etex (May 16, 2010)

True-:clap: a very good charity! Great for the kids and the rescued horses!!


TPBM has a society meeting today with a greenhouse tour,and will be picking up their orchids from the group order.


----------



## likespaphs (May 16, 2010)

false.


tpbm feels kinda crappy


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2010)

False a little off but I'm going to playt rec=paintball today so it's a fun day!!
TPBM realized the worker who manages the native garden is a tyrant!


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2010)

False....! But they usually are...!

TPBM whould like to get a couple of passiflora...!


----------



## Kavanaru (May 17, 2010)

True, if you mean the fruits (for Batida de Maracuja!!) False, if you mean the plants 

TPBM, has just recovered a parcel with plants (that was lost somewhere in that weird world called french - or other - post)


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2010)

close, sort of; received large box of plants from redland orchid festival :clap:
(mailed saturday from florida, received monday morning in upstate ny; pretty good!)

tpbm had their weekend today


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2010)

False, I had my weekend on the weekend! 


cnycharles said:


> received large box of plants from redland orchid festival :


What'd you get!?
TPBM has hang x in bud.


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2010)

[ three phal lowii's (one very large, two semi-large), one phal bellina F4 (michael ooi) one phal bellina F5, phal modesta, two phal mariae, one phal sanderiana one phal aphrodite and one habenaria medusae (how'd that terrestrial get in there?!) ]


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2010)

the game!


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2010)

NYEric said:


> the game!



[words in these blocks are asides from the game!  ] but for the purists,

false, no paph hybrids of any kind

tpbm checked out a few hundred yellow ladyslippers today (they smell nice by the way)


----------



## Clark (May 18, 2010)

false.

tpbm has checked out miss america's pole dancing photos.(couldn't smell a thing)


----------



## biothanasis (May 18, 2010)

False.

TPBM would like to get a Bletia...!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2010)

True but would much rather get more pleiones! 
TPBM got a speeding ticket today on the way to court to fight a speeding ticket!


----------



## cnycharles (May 18, 2010)

ummmm....... no comment! but false (remember that old saying "you can't fight city hall?!")

tpbm is pondering [your ponderations here...]


----------



## luvsorchids (May 19, 2010)

True. This is ponderous, man,....really ponderous.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0xWLahk86I

TPBM is working on an electronic cavity search for the federal government.


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2010)

FAlse!!

TPBM is wondering when their Cycnoches will stop growing new roots!


----------



## Kavanaru (May 19, 2010)

False... (they should keep growing new roots until the PB is mature  keep watering and fertilizing heavily until then - more or less untill halloween)

TPBM, has fallen asleep at least once at the dentist!


----------



## Clark (May 19, 2010)

false. lack of trust.

tpbm has orchids being delivered today.


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2010)

False. Wish it iwas true!

TPBM has allergic rhinitis...


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2010)

False thank goodness.
TPBM missed going to Woodstream open house due to traffic court and then missed visit to Piping Rock during court trip because owner was in Canada.


----------



## eOrchids (May 19, 2010)

False. Sorry to hear Eric.

TPBM is missing a couple of multifloral species.


----------



## Clark (May 19, 2010)

false. missing more than two.

tpbm has a hardy orchid in bloom right now.


----------



## cnycharles (May 19, 2010)

it's hardy in my plant cart 

tpbm is wondering if there has been a day in human existence when someone wasn't killed by another (just made the mistake of reading a newspaper...)


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2010)

True and hoping we can get back to that pint w/out bringing ourselves to the brink of extinction! 
TPBM is eating pretzels.


----------



## cnycharles (May 20, 2010)

false garbanzo beans with balsamic vinegar, evoo and lemon-pepper seasoning

tpbm has more pictures to edit/upload but needs sleep!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2010)

True, but I will not sleep before posting tonight. 
TPBM is going home soon.


----------



## biothanasis (May 20, 2010)

False, but I am going to bed...!

TPBM is waiting for a terestrial orchid to open its flowers..!


----------



## cnycharles (May 20, 2010)

since my pterostylis have all died, there are no flowers to open 

tpbm is trying to learn a little spanish


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2010)

Part true; I'm trying to expand and remember the years I studied spanish. 


cnycharles said:


> since my pterostylis have all died, there are no


Are you sure they're dead, not going dormant? 
TPBM is going to bid on eBay plants tomorrow.


----------



## Clark (May 21, 2010)

false. need more paint.

tpbm has a 4N Phrag starting to spike for the first time.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 21, 2010)

Um, nope, I don't think so (but good for you!!!)


The politics at the workplace of TPBM makes them want to run away screaming....


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2010)

False, bad boss just got passed over for promotion, hee hee hee! :evil:
TPBM is wondering what to have for lunch!


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Are you sure they're dead, not going dormant?



pretty sure; I pulled one plant up and there was nothing at the bottom...

false thinking about after dinner snack

tpbm is independently wealthy (not me!:rollhappy: )


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2010)

False.
TPBM would have a great party if they hit the Lotto!


----------



## Kavanaru (May 22, 2010)

True

TPBM knows who is Marina and The Diamonds


----------



## cnycharles (May 22, 2010)

false

tpbm kissed a Red Admiral while riding bike at work today (hint - has wings)


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2010)

false, but that would be a butterfly. I hope it kissed you back.

TPBM now has most of her orchids outside for Summering.


----------



## cnycharles (May 22, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> false, but that would be a butterfly. I hope it kissed you back.



[it may have, but I was moving too quickly to really tell and I don't think it was happy about it! ]

false outdoors experience with orchids has been bad

tpbm can't remember what their final score was for the 18 when they scored a hole-in-one on the first hole


----------



## Clark (May 23, 2010)

false. i hate golf.

tpbm, while standing on the local beach this year, had a seal swim within 50ft.


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2010)

False no seals in NYC on New Years day! 
TPBM is having tick fear issues!


----------



## Clark (May 24, 2010)

true. going hiking soon, but besides the ticks....

tpbm has some concerns about ursa americana.( it is not uncommon for me to be face to face with smokey!!!)


----------



## luvsorchids (May 25, 2010)

False. Don't live in Alaska anymore and not too many in downtown Seattle.

TPBM finds the "romance" reality shows highly annoying.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 25, 2010)

True, but sam efor all kind of reality shows...

TPBM has recently discovered a place with over 100 Cypripedium (Cyp. calceolus in my case) growing together.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2010)

False. 
TPBM is scheduling orchid trips right now!


----------



## Clark (May 25, 2010)

false. but i hope to see bigfoot on our next vacation.

After a long day of chasing bambi with aluminum logs,
tpbm has pulled into a pub and grub, only to see a mother and three cubs leap from dumpster.( i parked somewhere else, under streetlamp)


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2010)

False, sounds exciting!
TPBM has heard how tender bear is!


----------



## cnycharles (May 25, 2010)

'bear is very tender towards it's young, but get too close and you'll pay the price! 

tpbm didn't know that there was a spring bow season for deer anywhere nearby


----------



## Clark (May 26, 2010)

true. this was a while ago. have not participated since buying house.

tpbm has shot horribilis and americanus, only a couple hours apart.(with a canon, of course. no fence)


----------



## eOrchids (May 27, 2010)

False. But that sounds awesome, Clark!

TPBM is wondering which orchid to get next.


----------



## Clark (May 27, 2010)

true. but have feeling it will be a phal specie.

tpbm is unhappy that another hurricane season will pass without their name being mentioned.


----------



## cnycharles (May 27, 2010)

Clark said:


> true. but have feeling it will be a phal specie.


.. really? am I converting a true slipper lover? (smile)



> tpbm is unhappy that another hurricane season will pass without their name being mentioned.


be careful, with the rain and snow you guys have been having this year, you might just get your namesake knocking down your door....

false, I don't remember there being a hurricane chuck and am not bothered if there isn't one or isn't one with that name

tpbm watered a whole lot of plants today, and (so far) none of them their own


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 27, 2010)

Nope, just watered a bunch of my own outdoor seedlings I have underlights...

TPBM wishes it would stop snowing already. :sob:


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2010)

False, I hate the heat!
tpbm just heard about a few flasks someone else is growing out for them.


----------



## biothanasis (May 28, 2010)

False, but I kind of hate heat too...!!! 

TPBM needs to get a water timer.


----------



## Clark (May 28, 2010)

false. need to program it.

tpbm will be roasting marshmallows this weekend.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 28, 2010)

False

TPBM will be looking for a new job this weekend (internet search for openings), even though he/she still have a job...


----------



## likespaphs (May 28, 2010)

false


tpbm is soon going to get the internet at home


----------



## Clark (May 29, 2010)

false. 

there is a certain department at the home improvement store, and
tpbm thinks it is more of a meat market, than a place to buy plants.


----------



## likespaphs (May 29, 2010)

true!


tpbm is about to get coffee


----------



## Kavanaru (May 29, 2010)

True... 

TPBM, needs to water the orchids today, because the week has been too hot!


----------



## likespaphs (May 29, 2010)

true! well, it was hot previously but has been nice and cool lately. still gotta water, though....


tpbm would be happy to eat chocolate at every meal of the day


----------



## Kavanaru (May 29, 2010)

True, but only if it is good chocolate  (I am a bit spoiled in this case)

TPBM has several Brachies in bud...


----------



## cnycharles (May 29, 2010)

nope, some phal species though

tpbm is waiting for something


----------



## likespaphs (May 30, 2010)

true. impatiently....


tpbm is about to wade through a tide of people for coffee


----------



## cnycharles (May 30, 2010)

false (if it were pizza or something like that maybe)

tpbm is making bread again ... and thinking about making some rhubarb rolls!


----------



## NYEric (May 30, 2010)

Only in my nightmares! False!
TPBM has to drive miles to return a friend's 'left in the car" Cell phone but will go to Coney Island on the way!


----------



## likespaphs (May 31, 2010)

false


tpbm wants to go back to sleep but can't


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2010)

True but I never could sleep in past standard wake up time.
TPBM watered plants to help them cope w/ expected heat today.


----------



## Clark (May 31, 2010)

true.

while standing on their property,
tpbm had Ursa americanus stop 12ft. away, to show teeth, tongue, and drool.


truth- security was pushing this small bear though the community. of all the lots(800+), it stopped to rest in front of my wife and i. it was catching its breath.


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2010)

False, not me but my dad for sure.
Does make for exciting anecdotes! 
TPBM is going to go home to have a cool drink.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 1, 2010)

false, about to head to work

tpbm had a nice road trip yesterday afternoon but didn't find the spot with orchids


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2010)

false. near miss. went Sat. and Sunday.

this has been going on since end of September. had all kinds of tests to check my health. thought i had a vision problem. all of sudden i couldn't take a clear photo to save my life w/o autofocus. but recently, after putting the user manual in the bathroom...

tpbm has discovered the 'dioptric adjustment' near the eyepiece of their camera. :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2010)

The what!? 
TPBM needs to change health plans and go to the Doctor also.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 1, 2010)

maybe

tpbm took pictures of 'one-flowered cancer-root' yesterday 
(and drove by a guy at a picnic who had the largest beer belly tpbm has ever seen (and wished they didn't see it...) (no pictures))


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2010)

False! You should have stopped to rub the beer belly for good luck! 
TPBM is tempted to have a snack.


----------



## Clark (Jun 2, 2010)

always true. but need some self control.

tpbm is very excited about an orchid related item to be delivered soon.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 2, 2010)

TRUE! 

TPBM has undergo 3 surgeries within a year!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 2, 2010)

False, thank goodness.

TPBM just found out what "sack tapping"  is and never ceases to be amazed at the destructive behavior teenagers can come up with.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 2, 2010)

well, true as I had to search on google...

TPBM, wishes to have at least a sunny and warm weekend within the next 3 weeks...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2010)

False, I've got them; I need cool time in between.
TPBM ate 1/2 bag of cookies today!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 2, 2010)

false (and no beer belly rubbing for me; I'm positive I would have gotten decked or worse had I tried, though if they had some good barbecue.... no, definitely not!)

tpbm got their first sunburn of the season while out repairing/adjusting roofing plastic today


----------



## Clark (Jun 3, 2010)

false. gardening a month ago.

tpbm thinks the worlds whitest beaches will be looking like garbage soon.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 3, 2010)

True! 

TPBM has stopped going to BP gas stations!


----------



## nikv (Jun 3, 2010)

False, since I haven't been going to them even before the oil spill.

TPBM has started to collect complex Paphs, something he/she never thought they'd get into.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 3, 2010)

FALSE... had once 2 classical complex monsters but gave them away... 

TPBM is happy to have orchid currently opening the blackest flowers he/she has ever seen... 

(in my case, not talking about Fredclarkeara After Dark, but Ctsm. Ten Dragons)


----------



## Clark (Jun 3, 2010)

no dragons here Ramon.

tpbm chose ceiling white for their hair color today.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2010)

good for you! but false

tpbm likes rice


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2010)

true; and will have some for dinner w/ tofu, string beans and brown sauce! 
TPBM is doing the laundry!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 5, 2010)

later today probably

tpbm is trying to warm up to working the weekend late shift


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 5, 2010)

false

tpbm is trying to learn enough about wireless routers to make an intelligent choice when buying one


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2010)

False, I'm still trying to learn how to install virus protector! 
TPBM should be asleep!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 6, 2010)

false but i'd like to be asleep....


tpbm needs to mow the lawn


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 6, 2010)

False, but this could help you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvFSgXpyhoM :rollhappy:

TPBM, has started a batch of MSU Pure Water, that seems to bring the pH to 4.5  and has nothing at hand to raise it again...


----------



## Clark (Jun 6, 2010)

false. my hobby is taking a bath right now, due to house priorities.

tpbm after nailing some trim yesterday, filled a few voids with some caulk. And to finish the job, a wet, slippery finger was used to rub it in.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 7, 2010)

false; work for me involved watering plants and sweating a lot drenching plants and loading foggers to (hopefully) kill insects

tpbm is about to sample some of their own strawberry rhubarb amish friendship bread! mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Clark (Jun 7, 2010)

false. but sounds good.

even though my lifeguard certification expired decades ago,
tpbm would like to give Tony Hayward swimming lessons :evil: .


----------



## etex (Jun 7, 2010)

True-if he swims in the toxic stew BP created in the Gulf.

TPBM has several orchids summering outdoors.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 7, 2010)

TRUE.

TPBM can not wait for next month!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 7, 2010)

True, as I will move to my new house and build the greenhouse in July 

TPBM, is working late today...


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 7, 2010)

false. get to go home early....


tpbm is getting a new computer soon


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2010)

False, I have a fairly new, > 1 Y.O. computer I just need to figure it out.  
TPBM is saving up for Parkside/Silva Orchid event!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 7, 2010)

False

TPBM thinks there are some really sick puppies out there  .

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/37498066/ns/us_news/?GT1=43001


----------



## Clark (Jun 7, 2010)

it depends.

tpbm is going to their favorite beach soon.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 7, 2010)

that would be any beach, but false

tpbm heard about a tornado that was near to them yesterday


----------



## Clark (Jun 8, 2010)

false. 

tpbm knows the survival rate of an oil soaked bird, that has been cleaned, is less than 1%.(total waste)


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 9, 2010)

False! That's horrible!  %$!#$ BP! 

TPBM has not updated their growlist recently.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2010)

True, but really need to update my 'survivor' list!
TPBM is having frozen soda drink w/ lunch!


----------



## nikv (Jun 9, 2010)

False, I'm having a cup of coffee. Lunch isn't for a few more hours.

TPBM has lots of daylilies blooming in his/her garden right now.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2010)

false


tpbm likes to frozen coca-cola


----------



## Clark (Jun 10, 2010)

false.

tpbm home smells like honeysuckles.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2010)

False, grilled steak! :drool:
TPBM will make sorbet (pear or mango) this weekend!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 10, 2010)

I've never made sorbet before (ice cream...) but send some over!

tpbm has seen lots of large maintenance malfunctions at work this week (so far)


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 10, 2010)

TRUE!

TPBM is enjoying a storm tonight....


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 10, 2010)

false. it rained all day and i didn't entirely enjoy it


tpbm just got internet at home!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2010)

False.
TPBM is sleepy. :snore:


----------



## Clark (Jun 11, 2010)

false. best i felt all week.

tpbm thinks the nuclear option should stay on the shelf.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 12, 2010)

not crazy about nuclear bombs or people with nuclear proclivities

tpbm recently finished an e-book by charles dickens, "a tale of two cities"


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 12, 2010)

false. never read it


tpbm is gonna have a very late lunch


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2010)

false did that already.
TPBM is going to filter some water and clean sports equipment tonight.


----------



## Clark (Jun 13, 2010)

1/2 true.

tpbm is wishin' they were fishin' right now.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 13, 2010)

false. wish i was still home in bed....


tpbm is having 'one of those days'


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 13, 2010)

false though some of friday was like that  (imagine 100yds of roofing plastic flying in the breeze)

tpbm is wondering which book they should read next


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2010)

False. 
TPBM wrecked R.O. filter cartridges by running them all day twice this week by accident!  Doh!


----------



## Clark (Jun 14, 2010)

false. i wish. because...

tpbm knows how to destroy $400 worth of brand new electrical work.

truth- had 2 new 12/2 romex run to bath and kitchen. later realized that existing bx wire was useless. disconnected, pulled so fast and hard- it wore through plastic sheathing of 2 brand new(and live) wires. they exploded.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2010)

true as i know now and had some ideas of my own....


tpbm still wants to go back to sleep


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 14, 2010)

True!

TPBM has to work late in the office today.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2010)

False I'm out of here early today! :rollhappy:
TPBM is eating cookies, lots!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2010)

some but not lots. (how'd you know?!!)


tpbm is hoping to leave work early today


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 14, 2010)

TRUE. Eye appointment.

TPBM will be recieving orchids this week.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 14, 2010)

probably True - took Tim up on his weird special! 
TPBM has never been on an orchid field trip in situ.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 14, 2010)

come east and that won't be true!
false

while tpbm was riding their bike this evening, they had to wait for the family of geese to move (slowly) off of the trail before they could ride through


----------



## Clark (Jun 15, 2010)

not yet this year, so false.

tpbm thinks Erin Burnett is a hottie.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2010)

False, she's married and she's in Finance i.e. making money moving other peoples money around!  
TPBM is going to buy lychees tonight! :drool:


----------



## Or-Kidd (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, this is true because I AM a woman.

The person below me is over 40 years old.


----------



## jewel (Jun 15, 2010)

false!, i,m very nearly twenty

tpbm doesn't like eating bananas, yuck!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 15, 2010)

false


tpbm likes banana chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Clark (Jun 15, 2010)

false.

tpbm thinks after oval office address, the president is a piece of ****.

daddy...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2010)

False; and in light of all the falsehoods and bullying the previous president did still smells like a rose! 
TPBM wonders how that got thru the curse filters!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 16, 2010)

false, i dunno that there is one.......



tpbm has a superbiens in bloom!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 16, 2010)

false, not in stock

tpbm (feels like having some linguini and clam sauce for dinner!) didn't have for dinner what is inside the 'box'; 
instead tpbm had warm strawberry-rhubarb pie, vanilla ice cream and fresh strawberry sauce for dinner/dessert


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2010)

False, I'd have gone for the pasta, I *hate* rhubarb!
BTW, next time we meet we should do some big food event! 
TPBM is on a Ritz diet of 15 crackers per day.


----------



## jewel (Jun 17, 2010)

false on both accounts! I'm allergic to shellfish but that pie and ice cream sound fantastic for dinner:drool:

if the tpbm won the jackpot playing the lotto they would spend it all on orchids and orchid related products!


----------



## jewel (Jun 17, 2010)

gee eric you hijacked my answer!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2010)

You have to go to the last entry! 
On with the game!
False; only part, the rest would be for my team on a world paintball tour! 
TPBM is very tired! :snore:


----------



## jewel (Jun 17, 2010)

false! I've been up since five and i feel great!
tpbm likes to go on long walks


----------



## Clark (Jun 18, 2010)

only with good company. because...

tpbm would rather pedal when solo.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 18, 2010)

TRUE / FALSE (Depending on the mood).

TPBM is figuring out what to do this weekend.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 18, 2010)

False... full program already...

TPBM has been flagged at work for having a long list of "mandatory" online trainings not done yet (most of them, not related to the work and responsibilities of TPBM - but they MUST be done as they have been already assigned to TPBM)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2010)

False. 
Get to work lazybones! oke: 
TPBM will be going to orchid event (J&L) next week, followed by more travels.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 18, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Get to work lazybones! oke:


 Actually, for being working, I had not done the training... no time to loose! 

*********

False, no Orchid Events in the next weeks..

TPBM is tsill active in his/her war against Spider Mites...


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 18, 2010)

False-not an issue here (knock on wood).

TPBM is wondering what the person ahead of them in the grocery store checkout line is going to do with 4 boxes of 200-ft Glad Cling Wrap  .


----------



## Clark (Jun 19, 2010)

false. but...

tpbm has seen the Red Bull airplane(and all the others, maybe 15 or so) getting its freak on this week.

airplane racing this week. pilots have been doing every stunt known over our home during the weekdays. so close, one could see helmets.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2010)

sounds fun but false

tpbm yesterday saw painted turtles laying eggs in the sand of the erie canal biking trail, and had a chipmunk run between their bike tires (neither biker nor chipmunk were harmed during the staging of this stunt event  )


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2010)

False, but we do have a painted turtle in our pond that eats the fish food when I feed the fish, and we did get two big snapping turtles out of the pond -- no longer will they be eating koi! (Don't worry, they've been re-located).

TPBM repotted a bunch of Phrags today, and will do more tomorrow.


----------



## Clark (Jun 20, 2010)

false. but i topped off a couple of phrag containers.

tpbm is hoping for a sailboat accident on the other side of the pond today.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 20, 2010)

TRUE!

TPBM is watching the FIFA World Cup.


----------



## etex (Jun 20, 2010)

False


TPBM has a Blc. Keowee 'Mendenhall' in bloom that smells a lot like Trix cereal.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2010)

false

tpbm watched the stunt planes over liberty/ny harbor today while resting below the statue of liberty


----------



## Clark (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome!!! but false. we went to the beach.

i was a certified lifeguard.
been a boat owner for over 20yrs.
there is a small, freshwater pond that is electric motor only(or paddle), where it is required to wear lifejacket-even if boat is stopped and anchored(adults included).

tpbm witnessed head lifeguard at state beach telling responsible parent -their child was not allowed to wear lifejacket while in the water.

same lifejacket i would give my friends kids to wear while on boat.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2010)

False, but I would have told head lifegaurd to think if that made any sense.
TPBM went by Liberty State Park to see some of air show but the event was so heavily policed and cordoned off they turned around and went home!


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 21, 2010)

False. Sorry to hear man!

TPBM went to another state this past weekend.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 21, 2010)

True... 2 other states and two other countries 

TPBM, is very tired today! (too much travelling and activities this past weekend)


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 21, 2010)

sort of; I was tired but slept in today so am ready to drive hours back home tonight

tpbm read 'tuesday's with morrie' yesterday morning before events; book was very good and brought tears... highly recommend


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 21, 2010)

false, haven't been much of a reader for a while now


tpbm things naps are wonderful things


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 21, 2010)

True

TPBM is very proud of their parents celebrating their 50th wedding anniversity today :clap::clap:.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2010)

Very false.
TPBM just got two plant deliveries and will be busy unpacking!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 22, 2010)

false, probably no plants for awhile

tpbm went swimming today!


----------



## Clark (Jun 22, 2010)

true. in aloe.

tpbm looks like boiled lobster.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

Maybe true as there is so much heat and I feel sweaty....LOL

TPBM hasn;t received 2 orders from ebay and started opening cases...!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 22, 2010)

false


tpbm drinks coffee


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2010)

True but mostly Iced!
TPBM finished a box of cookies and now is going to snack on Ritz crackers!


----------



## jewel (Jun 22, 2010)

false! but i might have some fresh picked black mission figs
tpbm wants to see The Sorcerers Apprentice


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 22, 2010)

false

tpbm is pondering again...


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2010)

false. i save those thoughts for winter.

tpbm has a woodchuck problem.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 23, 2010)

false


tpbm likes the video game spyhunter


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2010)

False, my X-box v. 1.0 is still NIOW and I want to get 360.
TPBM ate too many lychees!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2010)

False, but I like lychees...!

TPBM is hungry and needs to eat dinner soon


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2010)

False but a nap would be nice.
TPBM is thinking about sports and would like to be watching the World Cup.


----------



## jewel (Jun 24, 2010)

actually kind of true

tpbm wants some tortilla soup for lunch:drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 24, 2010)

for some reason doesn't sound appetizing right now

tpbm is considering a short trip back in time


----------



## Clark (Jun 25, 2010)

false. but if i was...

tpbm would load up on Apple Computer and Ford Motor Company.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2010)

Fix Or Repair Daily - No way!
TPBM is wondering what their investment co. is doing!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 25, 2010)

kinda true


tpbm stayed remarkably calm in a situation in which he/she could have acted very differently and is glad he/she did


----------



## Clark (Jun 26, 2010)

false. i exploded on truck driver during bike ride.

while pedallling the white line for 45 miles or so, Friday afternoon,
tpbm noticed an abundance of female sapiens showing teeth  . (must be the heat :evil


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 26, 2010)

Clark said:


> while pedallling the white line for 45 miles or so, Friday afternoon,
> tpbm noticed an abundance of female sapiens showing teeth  . (must be the heat :evil


 or maybe TBAM was pedaling through the "Business" quarter oke:

********

Back to game:

False

TPBM has been invited by his/her Godchild to take him to a Middle Age Festival today... (Funny invitation: I want to invite you, but you bringthe car and take me there, and pay for everything!)


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2010)

false

tpbm is sick of getting sweaty, stinky and dirty at their job and is looking for alternatives - anyone have any options?
(also a contributing factor is the great lack of dating situations found in tpbm's area, though the job factors are very great)


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 29, 2010)

False, but I generally find there are always options.

TPBM bought some wonderful local strawberries today and is planning on strawberry pancakes for breakfast tomorrow :drool:.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 29, 2010)

false

tpbm is almost ready for bed


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 29, 2010)

true but need to eat

tpbm recently has been playing online cards (not poker and not for money, just fun)


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 30, 2010)

false, been playing internet checkers


tpbm is waiting on a plumber


----------



## etex (Jun 30, 2010)

False, hope you don't have to wait too long!


TPBM thinks that their cluster type catts might have a better presentation of blooms if they rotated the plant while in bud,so the buds/ blooms don't all face the same direction.


----------



## Clark (Jul 1, 2010)

ma'am, i prefer the flowers all face the same way(until the petals/sepals crowd).

tpbm had their crocosmias licked by a hummingbird all week.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 2, 2010)

false.


tpbm is waiting for a ride


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2010)

False.
TPBM is trying to fill weekend w/ adventure w/out hitting traffic!


----------



## nikv (Jul 2, 2010)

Very true! I hate travelling on three-day weekends!

TPBM will be attending a Fourth of July parade on Sunday.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2010)

False. Family reunion Saturday, though.

TPBM can hardly wait for her crocosmias to bloom so the hummingbirds can lick them. (I love that analogy!)


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 3, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> TPBM can hardly wait for her crocosmias to bloom so the hummingbirds can lick them. (I love that analogy!)


:clap:

but FALSE, neither Crocosmias nor hummingbirds around here...


by the current heat in town, TPBM cannot stand anymore when people say "But you come from a hot country, you should be used to the heat!" and look at TPBM as if he/she were just arrived from Mars! (People tend to forget that the tropics can also be constantly cold!)


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 3, 2010)

true...well...false, not from tropics but i don't like the heat and a long stretch of it is starting here...


tpbm likes the person below me game much more than he/she ever thought he/she would


----------



## Clark (Jul 3, 2010)

true. it is very economical vs. buying a ragtop.

tpbm's garden has something for everybody.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 3, 2010)

false no yard vegetables, landlords dogs rule the roost

tpbm made homemade ice cream for family picnic today


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2010)

False but had a Strawbery Coolata!
TPBM will try to squeeze in 2 or 3 orchid stops on the way home tomorrow!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 6, 2010)

False. What did you get?

TPBM stayed inside this past weekend due to the high heat!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2010)

FALSE! I was sweltering in the car on the NJ turnpike between Exits 7 & 8!  


eOrchids said:


> False. What did you get?


Lots of stuff I'll post later. 
TPBM is tempted to get flask!


----------



## Clark (Jul 6, 2010)

always true.

tpbm's water and electric meter is spinning out of control.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm, maybe true but all included in maintenance! 
TPBM has pleuros in bloom!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2010)

false

tpbm finally had to move plants out of window and install the air conditioner


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2010)

False but I probalbly should! 
TPBM is wondering if this is what Global Warming will be like!


----------



## Clark (Jul 7, 2010)

true. my biggest concern is that there won't be enough mammals for all the biting insects.

tpbm recently used the force, to persuade appliance salesman to extend some professional courtesy, and got another 40% off item that was 'on sale'.
plus rebate slip for another 15% off final bill.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 7, 2010)

sure, I'll trade you all of my phrags and paphs for a hemerocallis root.. 
* -whah? ..heyyyyyyy.......

false though congratulations

tpbm is writing


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 7, 2010)

False. 

TPBM is itchy because of bug bites they got while planting outside.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2010)

True. Every day! The mosquitoes are terrible this year, and the deer flies aren't very nice, either!

TPBM is looking forward to the forecast for a little cooler temps (not in the 90's F).


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 8, 2010)

TRUE!!!! 

TPBM, knows who is Paul the octopus...


----------



## Clark (Jul 9, 2010)

true. and heard there's a price on his head.

tpbm has not pushed or pulled their toro for over 10 days, due to regional arid conditions.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 9, 2010)

Clark said:


> true. and heard there's a price on his head.


 too late for him... already seen him à la vinagrete!

.............

False

TPBM is sure that next time he/she is moving, it will be in spring or autumn...


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 9, 2010)

false. i don't plan on moving for a little while


tpbm likes to eat crunchy lettuce


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2010)

True, and carrots and tomatoes and cucumber and peas! 
TPBM is making orders and saving money for Silva Shore orchid event.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 9, 2010)

false probably no orchid purchases for a while

tpbm sometimes wonders why .... (fill in your blank with appropriate question)


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2010)

so after being lubricated by many baccardi-laden daiquiris, i caught myself staring at my stargazers.
and wondered,
what were they thinking when they designed those anthers???
i mean, on top of being enormous, those guys are really hung out there.
anyway...

after losing 25lbs. of my extended abdomen over the last 12 months,
tpbm appears to of have some sort of enhancement work done.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2010)

False, I'm happy not to be changing much!
TPBM has had way too much sun already this summer!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 12, 2010)

False. You can never have too much sun.

TPBM has placed their pre order for an upcoming orchid event!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2010)

True, but just one, many more to go! 
TPBM has to reclaim plates used as trays under plants!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2010)

false

tpbm just started reading another ebook (the odyssey by homer)


----------



## Clark (Jul 13, 2010)

false.

tpbm collected baseball cards when George hired Billy Martin.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 14, 2010)

hmm, I actually might have had some baseball cards way back then...

tpbm wonders if it is possible to gain patience without having to be exposed to extreme events


----------



## NYEric (Jul 14, 2010)

False, I know it's possible but it's not for me! 
TPBM is working and eating lunch at the same time.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 14, 2010)

FALSE!

TPBM is wondering what the person above them is doing!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 14, 2010)

false

tpbm is, like me, thinking of ice cream


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 14, 2010)

I am now...

tpbm thinks that it's one of the worst things, having to put on spray gloves that are still wet inside from spraying the day before


----------



## Clark (Jul 15, 2010)

true. if chemical free- excellant source of nail fungus.

tpbm got alot of lawncare questions the last week or so.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2010)

false though i'm getting a bunch of pics forwarded from people wanting to know if the plant pic'd is an orchid and which one (this time of year - yes, helleborine orchid from europe)

tpbm got a speeding ticket a few days ago in a spot they drive to work in everyday, driving the same way they always do (following the flow of traffic) and, in a construction zone. tpbm now drives to the highway entrance just beyond the speed trap before getting on the highway


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 15, 2010)

false but bummer!

tpbm has a pet


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2010)

True, leopard geckoes.
TPBM just finished 2nd large Dunkin' Donuts Tropicana/Vanilla Bean coollata in 10 hours!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 15, 2010)

False-not really any Dunkin' Donuts around here .

TPBM is drying apricots and just made a blueberry cobbler and now their house smells like a bakery :drool:.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 15, 2010)

False, but I wish I were in your house now...

TPBM is feeling soooooooo devastated by the hot weather here....!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2010)

pretty close tired of sweating a river all day at work (not just a little bit; RIVERS i say) yes the heat is getting to me


tpbm just got thrashed playing online hearts because they got stuck with two spades and the queen of spades three hands in a row.....) and is still feeling decidedly grumpy lol


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 15, 2010)

false. i don't know how to play hearts


tpbm has played online checkers


----------



## Clark (Jul 15, 2010)

false.

tpbm will have/had fried green tomatoes this week.(my big boys are huge)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 16, 2010)

false.
TPBM just got home computer fixed.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 16, 2010)

hope I don't need to



likespaphs said:


> false. i don't know how to play hearts



I guess I don't either...

tpbm has to work the late shift this weekend


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 16, 2010)

false


tpbm is straight up ticked off


----------



## Clark (Jul 16, 2010)

false. hope you find remedy.

tpbm *knows* there are large sharks in the body of water out their window.(Matawan Creek is 3mile south, the basis for Jaws. The story caims great white. But testing the salinity of the creek, a great white is doubtful. The bull shark is a more likely candidate inline with science.)
This week a couple of beaches were temporary closed, due to sightings.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 16, 2010)

Semi true!

TPBM just enjoyed a delicious icecream!!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 16, 2010)

not quite true but there was frozen yogurt in the yummy smoothie i just had


tpbm likes cookies


----------



## Lucywu2012 (Jul 16, 2010)

YES, the person who below me like swimming.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2010)

True, just wary of large sharks in the ocean!
TPBM like to drive fast!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 17, 2010)

very true


tpbm does not like speeding tickets


----------



## Clark (Jul 17, 2010)

not any more.

tpbm has maintained 120mph or more, for over 20minutes, on a US national highway.( i still swear was tailgating Joan Jett). :evil:
i was ticketed 2 days before that.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 17, 2010)

Not on a US Highway, no, but I was doing that in my red & white 1978 Mustang Ghia in Alberta and got pulled over and ticketed. Many, many years ago. That thing went like stink. 

TPBM put their Cymbidiums outside today with some trepidation.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 17, 2010)

false no cymbidiums

tpbm just got home from work tonight and was greeted by a driving, blowing monsoon complete with lightning bombs and falling tree limbs, and the power is still out (Thank God for laptop batteries)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 17, 2010)

False, or least not yet. 
TPBM is about to leave work!


----------



## Clark (Jul 17, 2010)

false.

tpbm has a canoe that has speed 115mph for over a hour upside down :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 18, 2010)

false.....

tpbm is about to explore lunch options


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 18, 2010)

false just explored dinner options

tpbm doesn't own a terrestrial orchid


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2010)

False.
If you need I have some extra goodyera pubescens!
TPBM has no coelogynes!


----------



## etex (Jul 19, 2010)

True


TPBM dropped a bulbo in bud yesterday and lost the bud


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 19, 2010)

false but i've done a similar thing several times....


tpbm has never dropped something in bud and lost the bud


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh so false! 
TPBM has started pre-ordering for next orchid show!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 20, 2010)

false, that would be our show in october and I don't really need more...

tpbm is thinking of a friend


----------



## Clark (Jul 20, 2010)

true.

tpbm thinks Mika Brzezinski was looking fine this morning.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 20, 2010)

don't know them (assuming on television; don't have cable and very few digital stations)

tpbm was watching the food network while donating tonight and was dying for a steak and milkshake (ended up with pretzels and cookies afterwards... and cranberry juice)


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 21, 2010)

false


tbpm is hungry


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2010)

true, no lunch today! 
TPBM wants a frosty drink.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh yes, make mine a Stella!
TPBM dreams about going to the International Slipper Symposium!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2010)

False, Silva's shore event this Saturday first! 
TPBM is sore.


----------



## Clark (Jul 22, 2010)

true. head to toe, in a physical sense.

tpbm closest body of water, has been polluted by industry before he/she was born.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 22, 2010)

probably

tpbm had a fast visit to the doctor's today, although that isn't lucky since likely surgery will be the result


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 22, 2010)

false but hope it has a quick and easy recovery

tpbm likes string cheese a lot


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2010)

true.

tpbm has a neighbor of the opposite sex, that is constantly checking out their Calvin Kleins.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2010)

False, um unfortuanately? 
TPBM is eating cookies.


----------



## jewel (Jul 23, 2010)

false, but i almost ate a whole batch of peanut butter cookies yesterday!:evil:
tpbm has sworn off eating peanut butter cookies forever, or at least six months, whichever comes first


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2010)

False, peanut butter cookies are something of a novelty here for some reason.  
TPBM is getting ready to leave work but will work tonight or saturday.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 23, 2010)

false not this weekend

tpbm may pick some blueberries this weekend


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 24, 2010)

Sorta true-picked some up at the grocery store today .

TPBM really enjoys the summer berry season :drool:.


----------



## Clark (Jul 24, 2010)

not this year.

tpbm averaged over 18mph going to an orchid show this weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 24, 2010)

false but if i only averaged 18 mph, i would be ticked off!!!


tpbm has heard of the donovan song intergalactic laxative


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 24, 2010)

false

tpbm saw some wild bugs while taking pics this afternoon


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 24, 2010)

false


tpbm is probably gonna yell something to his/her neighbors to keep it down before call them into the local constables for noise too late....


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 25, 2010)

false actually the yelling grating-voice person down the street has been quiet all summer... and no other drunken yelling matches in the same direction at 2am thank you very much 

tpbm is downloading pics from their camera and still has 50 more to go


----------



## Clark (Jul 25, 2010)

false.

tpbm is having coffee.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 25, 2010)

true! and i'm enjoying it very much!


tpbm is gonna see an old friend and meet his/her child (the friend's, not mine...well, his/her's) today


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2010)

False. 
TPBM is tired and will relax tonight.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2010)

Semi true cause I am tired, but there is no relax time... 

TPBM is thinking of making a continuous flow water system for their plants....!


----------



## Clark (Jul 26, 2010)

true. at least for the ones that like wet feet.(i am thinking October).

tpbm had bald eagle fly over car on Friday or recently.(full grown, treetop level, could see eyeball, open mouth, and tongue).


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 26, 2010)

Unfortunatelly false, but I would be impressed.

TPBM is happy temps have dropped and the weather is kind of rainny.... A small interval from the unbearable heat....


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 26, 2010)

kinda true. cooler but no rain


tpbm is about to get and drink coffee


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2010)

False, tea. 
TPBM knows that Clarke should be happy w/ 18 MPH because he was on a bike; while Eric should be sad because he was in a car!


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 26, 2010)

TRUE / FALSE.

TPBM has had their orchid orders unfullfilled in the past.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes! 
TPBM is interested in miniature orchids.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 26, 2010)

TRUE.

TPBM got back alright on Saturday.


----------



## Clark (Jul 26, 2010)

true. after being passed by every motorist on way to show, to be fair, i passed everyboby on way home.

tpbm is vacationing in California this year(again).


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 26, 2010)

false


tpbm wants to nap nap nap!


----------



## jewel (Jul 26, 2010)

false, i cant sleep during the day.

TPBM is making ice cream!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 26, 2010)

False, it's 1:00 am here, and I must go to bed (furthermore, the kitchen in the new house is not ready yet, so... no freezer for ice cream...)


TPBM has been living without running water in his/her house for the last 3 weeks...  (in theory, this will end by Friday!)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2010)

False. 
TPBM is at work but not for long!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 26, 2010)

false thankfully

tpbm noticed this evening that a battery-powered clock in their kitchen that had stopped two days ago, mysteriously started working again today


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 26, 2010)

False, but had the clock on the oven do that a couple years ago .

TPBM has been in a crappy mood the last few days, but is feeling more upbeat this afternoon.


----------



## Clark (Jul 27, 2010)

false. been in good mood. recreation in near future.

tpbm has recenctly discovered another 'person below me game' on another forum.(some fellow picks his nose at redlights)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2010)

False, no time for many other forums! 
TPBM is hungry.


----------



## nikv (Jul 27, 2010)

False, I just ate an English Muffin for breakfast.

TPBM wonders why SlipperTalk doesn't have a Facebook page.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 27, 2010)

actually, false. i think it would take up time to put stuff there instead of just putting it here.


tpbm has a different opinion on the facebook page


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 27, 2010)

If you mean you o not like it, then true! 

TPBM must visit a garden shop to get some equipment & accesories, but always forgets so.....!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2010)

False, I'll probably order online as the cost is less than retail! 
TPBM is still at work.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 27, 2010)

false. thinkin' about gettin' into bed


tpbm likes to sleep late


----------



## Jim Toomey (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah, but little one gets up around 6 AM or so...
Tpbm is having a late night snack of dove chocolate.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 28, 2010)

false early morning and no ice cream for breakfast

tpbm left the ac on last night and nearly froze


----------



## Clark (Jul 28, 2010)

good morning.

1/2 true. never freeze.

tpbm needs someone to come over, to convince Chrissy, the paint i picked is fine.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 28, 2010)

TRUE. I wish I could but I'm stuck at work!

TPBM can't believe Obama will be eating at a restaurant that's 5 minutes away from them!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2010)

True, because he's not! 
TPBM can't believe the difficulty this administration has been getting, most of the BS being driven by racism!


----------



## Clark (Jul 28, 2010)

false.

tpbm hopes the next POTUS was beaten as a child, and has military experience.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 28, 2010)

sorry don't know what the acronym means and don't want to look up, and hope nobody was beaten as child

tpbm has finished uploading previous pics to orchid club server so their pics pages are now working again


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 28, 2010)

false


tpbm just got over a headache


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 29, 2010)

false, unless you mean work, which actually wasn't too bad today

tpbm knows that the 2010 Spiedie Festival will be in two weekends http://www.spiediefest.com/ (friday through sunday) but that they unfortunately will be scheduled to work the late shift starting next monday through sunday


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2010)

False but I'm busy anyway.
TPBM will make it to the Riggie-fest if given enough advance notice.


----------



## Clark (Jul 29, 2010)

false. but...

tpbm knows he/she will be getting wet this weekend, using their favorite rod, while the barometer is rising.


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 29, 2010)

False, but sounds like fun.

TPBM saw a freestyle motocross demonstration today, was amazed, but also thinks that "no feet, no hands...no problem" is just plain crazy


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 30, 2010)

false, would have been true and likely true!

(2010 riggiefest http://www.wix.com/YWCAMV/Riggiefest )

tpbm likes smoked almonds but isn't so sure about new iced tea flavor 'green tea and pomegranate' (raspberry is better)


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 30, 2010)

True about smoked almonds, but not a clue about the flavoured tea you described... I haven't tasted it..!

TPBM is going to purchase a phal hybrid from a friendly flower shop in a couple of hours...


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 30, 2010)

Kinda true. Pick mine up from a supermarket.

TPBM may have to replace an orchid.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2010)

Always true. (What happened?)
TPBM Is going to splurge on the way to late shift work tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 30, 2010)

false no work tonight (you are going to drive to work and park in a garage?  )

tpbm has been sick all day probably from backage from eating too many smoked almonds the night before :b


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 31, 2010)

False, but I hope you get well soon!!!

TPBM recently got some deflasked seedlings!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2010)

False but probably will this weekend! 
TPBM is contemplating cold cereal for breakfast.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 31, 2010)

true but too late for me as i'm already at work



tpbm knows someone who is very pregnant


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 31, 2010)

False,

TPBM wishes their appartment received more natural light!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 31, 2010)

true but without the heat in the summer

tpbm was shocked this morning to hear the new neighbor's little kids running down the street yelling things that would make sailors proud


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 31, 2010)

False, but my head is loaded with little kids' upseting voices from the nearby appartments.....LOL

TPBM cannot concentrate to write an essay...


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 31, 2010)

True, though not for school.

TPBM saw and heard lots of bagpipes being played today.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 31, 2010)

False...

TPBM must immediately go to sleep because it is very late.....!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 31, 2010)

false


tpbm wants to go on vacation


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 31, 2010)

true but likely vacation will be after I get swissed

tpbm saw tons of fat blackberries along their bike ride this afternoon but didn't stop because wanted fast time and wanted to see the near sunset on the way back (which was very nice)


----------



## Clark (Aug 2, 2010)

false. no bikes last weekend.

tpbm got skunked fishing their last trip.(in 25yrs. i've never seen an algea bloom in the Delaware R., it was unfishable.)


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 2, 2010)

False. Sorry to hear!

TPBM has Facebook.


----------



## Clark (Aug 3, 2010)

nope.

tpbm (and his wife), had up close experience with 2 seperate genera/specie of eagle, within 3 hours of each other, recently.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2010)

False on all 3 issues! 
TPBM is about to separate some compotted plants!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 3, 2010)

False. I wish I could grow seedlings that small!!!

TPBM wishes they could grow Phrags successfully...!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 4, 2010)

if successfully meant getting them to flower all the time and not have brown spots on leaves, then true!

tpbm's collection is free of bugs or disease (I wish  )


----------



## jewel (Aug 4, 2010)

true, at this time anyways
tpbm likes the TV show Alf


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2010)

False.
TPBM likes Naruto!


----------



## etex (Aug 4, 2010)

False


TPBM hopes there is a group order for Nick's brachys.


----------



## Clark (Aug 4, 2010)

for you, true. 

tpbm prefers long, narrow petals.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2010)

False, I appreciate a natural form but cultural or breeding success is usually seen in the "improved' shape.
TPBM has a summer cold!


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 5, 2010)

False, knock on wood.

TPBM has some very fast, noisy birds flying around due to an upcoming event this weekend.


----------



## etex (Aug 5, 2010)

False,but very cool.


TPBM has a vanda hanging outside that is spiking!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 5, 2010)

False

TPBM has just won a fight with the company delivering the material for the greenhouse (TPBM paid for delivery in the garden, and the company wanted to delivered on the street - it will be delivered tomorrow in the garden)


----------



## Clark (Aug 5, 2010)

false. but my packages have been perfectly placed on my doorstep since screamfest w/ USpostal worker.

tpbm new ipod takes video.(quality is good)


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 5, 2010)

false. saving my pennies as my old ipod broke


tpbm is catching up on lots of unread posts


----------



## Clark (Aug 6, 2010)

false. 

tpbm has seen the Blue Angels perform.(and knows one jet can nearly hover)


----------



## etex (Aug 6, 2010)

True- in Pensacola. It was a fabulous show!!


TPBM wants to go on another vacation!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 6, 2010)

Semi true....Not been to vaciation so far for this summer, but I will in a week or so..! 

TPBM is very tired and did not have lunch..


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 6, 2010)

semi true. i am tired but am having lunch now



tpbm likes to stay up late


----------



## etex (Aug 6, 2010)

True- love curling up with a book when the house is nice and quiet at night.


TPBM had a real heart-healthy breakfast of biscuits and gravy and sausage.OK, had a fresh peach later for a snack.


----------



## Clark (Aug 6, 2010)

false. no breakfast here.

tpbm recently picked up a camera backpack.(had it in less than 36hrs. from BnR in NYC, all good)


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 6, 2010)

false, no new equipment in a while though would like some

tpbm can't remember laughing so much while watching a western ('McClintock - John Wayne), while donating at red cross


----------



## Clark (Aug 7, 2010)

false. never laughed at the Duke.

tpbm is burying the overhead utilities to home, upon installation of upgraded electrical panel. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 7, 2010)

False. But it sounds great, Clark!

TPBM is staying up late tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 8, 2010)

was true but now sleeeeeeping

tpbm likes curling up...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2010)

True, but I wonder if there's some study about what type of people sleep curled up. 
TPBM just got back from a road trip/sports competition.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 9, 2010)

false


tpbm wishes he/she could sleep all days sometimes


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 9, 2010)

though i'm not a morning person, definitely don't want to sleep all day (I like light)

tpbm belongs to more than one group email list (or more than one forum)


----------



## etex (Aug 9, 2010)

True



TPBM needs some more coffee this morning


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 9, 2010)

true and i'm sippin' it now


tpbm grows at least one coffee tree


----------



## Clark (Aug 9, 2010)

false. 

tpbm has used contractor garbage bags and blue tape for temporary window treatments, at least once where they live now.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 9, 2010)

False.

TPBM went on a cattleya hunt this past weekend.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 9, 2010)

False


TPBM is still surprised after a seller informed TPBM at the phone that delivery (of a 500 Kg heavy item) means to bring it in a truck to the house of the client, and then the client must help to get it off the truck and bring it in the house himself...


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 9, 2010)

false. though i would be annoyed and disappointed


tpbm is having a hard time motivating this morning/afternoon/evening/night/or whatever it may be.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2010)

True, very tired from the 10 hours driving past weekend.
TPBM has not had a good lunch yet.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 9, 2010)

was true at 5:11pm when you posted...

tpbm ate some form of frozen dairy today


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 9, 2010)

False, but had some cheese (nonfrozen dairy).

TPBM drove past a large apartment building today, then got home later to find breaking news that the building is in flames-amazing how fast things change. TPBM is also glad everyone got out okay.


----------



## Clark (Aug 9, 2010)

false. and true.

tpbm has suffered/is suffering from Frankenstein syndrome.
Dr. Ruth's (yes, the sex therapist) version from am radio, years ago-
When one has dated and dated. And has been in and out of numerous relationships. Never the 'right' lifelong partner, but there is always some desirable trait from past partners. After a while, one would pick the desirable trait from each partner and start building the perfect partner(Frankenstein) in their mind.
As one matures, their definition of Frankenstein becomes more refined. And the chances of finding the perfect mate diminishes.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 10, 2010)

False, perfect and mate are oxymorons.
TPBM is hungry for steak! :drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 10, 2010)

false, ice cream


tpbm is hungry for ice cream


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, not really, I just ate lunch. 

TPBM is taking a stay-cation this summer.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 10, 2010)

depends....

tpbm just measured in a car their longer bike route that they traveled last week and was surprised to find out that it was about 24 miles!


----------



## Clark (Aug 10, 2010)

false. i use google map.

tpbm should not drive or operate heavy machinery, while taking their new meds.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 11, 2010)

false


tpbm is eating ice cream


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2010)

As a matter of fact, I just finished a Klondike bar, so, True.

TPBM spent the day on the road, doing some research with her husband and purchasing an aerator for their pond.


----------



## Clark (Aug 11, 2010)

true.

tpbm shot pelican and a few bull elk within minutes of eachother(with my canon, of course)


----------



## Clark (Aug 11, 2010)

true.

tpbm shot pelican and a few bull elk within minutes of eachother, today.(with my canon, of course)


----------



## Clark (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry, my laptop is not good right now.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

False, but my cannon shoots paintballs and I don't attack nature!
TPBM has a list of desired orchid species to obtain.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 12, 2010)

True as life itself... 

TPBM, knows how painful a disc hernia can be...


----------



## Clark (Aug 12, 2010)

true. times 3.

tpbm knows what a sneaker wave is.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

False but I can look it up.
TPBM plans on renting jet-skis soon!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 12, 2010)

false


tpbm has become a fan of the beach


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

True, but not of the hot sunny beach!
TPBM will bungie jump!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 12, 2010)

maybe some day

tpbm will be starting vacation soon


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2010)

false. i'm already there.

tpbm knows what a burl is.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2010)

true 

tpbm knows what a cousa is


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2010)

true. i live in the garden state.

tpbm is overnighting in a town full of drug addicts.(how could one tell from a map, whole town is a waste product. Don't mind saying, California is a bit fucked up)


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 13, 2010)

False.

TPBM might be heading to Lowes this weekend.


----------



## nikv (Aug 13, 2010)

Possibly true, although I will most likely go to Home Depot.

TPBM has a painting project for this weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, true, if you consider shooting people w/ paintballs, 12.5/second at 290 Feet/second "a painting project"!  
TPBM is ordering orchids this weekend!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 13, 2010)

false


tpbm likes driving


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2010)

Very true, and very fast makes it even more fun!! 
TPBM needs to repair their bicycle.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 13, 2010)

false


tpbm needs to get off his/her duff and ride his/her bike


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2010)

false. i over did it. anti-imflammatories and pain pills right now.

tpbm has hugged a living organism with a body length that exceeds 250ft.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm thinking yes, if Redwoods count. They're that long/tall, aren't they? 

TPBM has been eating too much ice cream lately, but plans to have some more anyways. :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2010)

False. no ice cream for over 10 years now! 
TPBM will have cookies tomorrow!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2010)

possibly, there are some stashed in the microwave in the break room at work :ninja:

tpbm coasted downhill most of the way home for about 40 miles this evening (adirondacks down to mohawk valley)


----------



## Clark (Aug 13, 2010)

false. but the ride from Point Reyes to SanFran was total white knuckle along Rt. 1 south. wish i had a couple of maxi-pads for my palms.

tpbm does not enjoy wine.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 14, 2010)

FALSE!! but do not enjoy not beeing allowed to drink it now due to medications... 

TPBM has a partner/husband/wife/boyfriend/girlfriend helping a lot with the construction of the new greenhouse, because TPMB is currently incapaciated to do this kind of hard work... (Disc hernia in my case)


----------



## Clark (Aug 14, 2010)

false. my partner is spacialy incapacitaded, and my spelling sucks.

tpbm is using alchohol as catylist for lame pain killer.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 14, 2010)

False, tramadol & ketoprofene as strong pain killers instead

TPBM, loves Müsli for breakfast...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2010)

False, I don't like having to wait for the catalyst to soak in! 
TPBM is going to Giant Wallmart early today to beat the crowds!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2010)

false


tpbm has gotten then removed a computer virus


----------



## etex (Aug 14, 2010)

False.

TPBM is off work with a back injury, and thinks pool therapy helps, especially dangling in the deep water with the therafloat rings.


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 14, 2010)

Partially treu.... I know pool therapy will not help me... it was actually prohibited for me now 

TPBM, has worn a corset at least once in his/her life...


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think so... 

tpbm is baking cider/cinnamon rolls and bread


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2010)

False, but can I come over???

TPBM is trying to figure out how to configure a free-standing greenhouse, since an attached one isn't working out.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> False, but can I come over???


sure, I still have some fruit that needs to be cut up to make a pie/cobbler or something! 



> TPBM is trying to figure out how to configure a free-standing greenhouse, since an attached one isn't working out.



false have enough problems keeping greenhouses from falling down at work due to insufficient repairs

tpbm is hoping that we have another mild fall and winter


----------



## Clark (Aug 14, 2010)

true on an individual level. false on macro level.
The boreal forest is the second largest oxygen producer behind the amazon. Since pests are typically specie specific, and the boreal is made up of mostly one specie of tree, it would be wise to have winter kill, instead of a pest having multiple reproduction cycles per year.

tpbm, after walking across the Golden Gate Bridge, needs some new Calvin Kleins.(heights ain't my thing)


----------



## Clark (Aug 16, 2010)

of course, true.

tpbm seen a superhero save a dozen screaming sapiens over the weekend.

for print-goto last months haul.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2010)

False, what did you see?
TPBM just sent an email about obtaining more orchids from another closing greenhouse!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 16, 2010)

false (where?)


tpbm will see his/her relatives soon


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2010)

That's true. My sister and her family from Minnesota will be visiting us for a few days, starting tomorrow.

TPBM spent the last two days trimming trees & bushes, weeding, killing crab grass in the lawn and the weeds in the rocks along the river. (Did I leave anything out???)


----------



## Clark (Aug 17, 2010)

false. i guess you did the windows last week. hehehe

sorry, my laptop sneezed yesterday. it was bear related. details later, we are running out the door.

tpbm has stayed at 'The Ahwahnee'.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2010)

False, sounds like a Norman Bates type accomodation! 


likespaphs said:


> false (where?)


a place in Pa. It is on the Orchid Mall. 
TPBM is in pain from pinching nerve in shoulder!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 17, 2010)

False, but with pain for pinching nerve in lumbal region (disc hernia)

TPBM, has finally received all material for the construction of the planed greenhouse...


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 17, 2010)

false

tpbm knows what xylitol is and has used it


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 17, 2010)

True, but I prefer to use erythritol.

TPBM's city had The Prez visit today and a small airplane inadvertently violated clear airspace resulting in 2 F-15's scrambling from Portland, OR and arriving in the area along with 2 sonic booms that scared the heck out of everyone in the area.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 17, 2010)

false but d'oh!


tpbm is looking forward to dessert


----------



## Clark (Aug 18, 2010)

bullseye. just got a pack of 'Fat Tire'.

Eureka!!!
tpbm has used a sluicebox and pan to prospect for their favorite metal.(and some has mercury attached to boot. need potato to get it off )


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 18, 2010)

false. be careful with the mercury....


tpbm has been having lots of groovy desserts recently


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2010)

True but any desert is groovy! 
TPBM is tired.


----------



## etex (Aug 19, 2010)

True!!

TPBM saw 2 coyotes crossing the pasture this morning.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 20, 2010)

false but i saw one last week


tpbm is gonna see an old friend tomorrow


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 20, 2010)

don't think so but you never know

tpbm had surgery yesterday (with anesthesia) and highly suggests that if you must ride in a vehicle afterwards that the trip is very short and you don't eat anything beforehand no matter how good you feel


----------



## Clark (Aug 20, 2010)

thanks for the advice. very timely...

on more than one occasion,
tpbm has had airline agent spitefully push the button under the counter, resulting in airport security tailing their ass till departure.:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2010)

False but had Security called after flipping out about plant damaged on way home from WOC!! 
TPBM has protein overload for lunch, (turkey)bacon cheeseburger!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, a great big steak at the Keg for lunch. Yummers! And somebody else paid. :drool:

TPBM is having a bunch of people come over to look at their garden this weekend and is slightly nervous about it.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2010)

False, just serve lemonade and snacks and they wont mind a thing. 
TPBM is going to get a soyburger deluxe for dinner.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 21, 2010)

false, too late for dinner now but had roasted chicken, sauteed romano beans with tomatoes and onions/olive oil, potatoes cooked in the chicken gravy and whatever else wasn't nailed down (can't tell I hardly ate anything the day before)

tpbm has been playing card games online with some people that are mentally disturbed... (not all, just a bunch that mess things up for everyone else as usual)


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 21, 2010)

False,... no card games since ages...

TPBM, just entered "the dark side", and ordered a bunch of orchids, of a group** he/she never thought would ever order with so much pleasure 
P.S.- in my case (and must admit, for sentimental reasons): a whole set of Cattleya species, including all Venezuelan Cattleyas in different varieties


----------



## Clark (Aug 21, 2010)

false. not yet. getting electrical upgrade Monday....

tpbm's lawn has been devastated by the larvea of sod webworm.(waited too long to poison them. takes looooong time for new grass to repopulate damaged area)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2010)

Part true; killed a few grub in the past though! :fight: 
TPBM now has a bunch of specimen sized orchid species!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 22, 2010)

false but they're getting there!


tpbm is somewhere that is getting the first rain in a while


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 22, 2010)

sort of, had small rains scattered but is first extended heavy non-flooding rain in a while

tpbm really dislikes having to wear hospital gowns for a number of reasons


----------



## Clark (Aug 22, 2010)

true. big time.

tpbm would like to wish the folks on this thread- the best of health in the future.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2010)

True, and lottery winnings also! 
TPBM is hungry and already ate snacks plus tea and danish!


----------



## nikv (Aug 23, 2010)

False. It's only a little past 9am here and all I've had thus far is coffee.

TPBM placed an order for orchids over the past weekend (Cattleyas mostly).


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2010)

false

tpbm had 2.5 inches of rain last day or so and is happy for the new tires put on this morning!


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2010)

true.

tpbm other gardening habits suffered a bit of wind damage recently.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 25, 2010)

false


tpbm drove through some serious rain today


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 25, 2010)

false only bare sprinkles today

tpbm made peach shortcake today mmmmmmm


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 25, 2010)

Half true-peach pancakes for breakfast.

TPBM thinks that Neofinetia growers are a cult oke:.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2010)

True, sub group of the Unification Church! oke: 
TPBM is looking forward to weekend!


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 25, 2010)

False, will have in-laws plus 5 nephews over the weekend here, and not feeling in the mood of having the crowd here now...

TPBM, is happy for not being arachnophobic, as there are way too many spiders in his/her new house...


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 25, 2010)

fairly true; I love open windows but so do spiders,.. hence

tpbm's habenaria is in bud!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 25, 2010)

False.

TPBM has a fear of heights!


----------



## Clark (Aug 25, 2010)

true. but under limited circumstances.

tpbm had a couple a nurses pee their smock, after telling them how nice their Poa is.


----------



## Clark (Aug 28, 2010)

you guys need to loosen up. their specialty was stool. 

tpbm won't be using wooden coffee stirrers any time soon.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 28, 2010)

false. just used one this morning


tpbm is glad to see someone he/she hasn't seen in a while


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 28, 2010)

I would be if it were to happen (why nix on wooden stirrers, dare I ask)

tpbm is enjoying the nice weather


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 28, 2010)

true


tpbm is also wondering about the nix on stirrers


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 28, 2010)

Eeeeemmmmm..... false...!

TPBM lost about 7-8 plants during vacation and many seedlings.....


----------



## etex (Aug 28, 2010)

False- played Orchid Vegas yesterday and won big time. Sorry about your losses!

TPBM wonders how long it will take to pot up above mentioned orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2010)

False, stay up late tonight! 
TPBM is going to be competing in the heat tomorrow!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 28, 2010)

false but good luck!

tpbm has heard about the wooden stirrer syndrome and is glad they aren't drinking coffee or such where such a utensil might be needed


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 29, 2010)

False, but I am sure you will explain or post a link 

TPBM, is happy that the new greenhouse is finally taking shape.. (metallic structure almost finished by now.. then ALLTOP Plexyglass is coming)


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 29, 2010)

true. i'm happy for you!


tpbm has used bokashi


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 29, 2010)

maybe but don't know what it is

(clark has wooden stirrer info...)

last night tpbm had to put on their spray mask while trying to sleep because the stink of skunk coming in the window was too strong


----------



## etex (Aug 29, 2010)

Dang skunks!! Thankfully false, but I feel for you!

TPBM is a nurse and has a real good idea why wooden stirrers would be seen in a whole new light.


----------



## jewel (Aug 29, 2010)

false
tpbm just dyed their hair blue


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2010)

False, I got out of that phase a few years ago!
TPBM has a report to do tonight for work tomorrow.


----------



## Clark (Aug 29, 2010)

false. but i'll be tested in more than one way.

tpbm knows what BaSO4 taste like.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 31, 2010)

think so... wet chalk?

tpbm is glad they couldn't find the map this noon (and was angry about since they'd seen it just a few days ago) and couldn't go on road trip, because the directions lead to the wrong spot and after driving long distance would've been really peeved!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 2, 2010)

um, false



tpbm is probably gonna have his/her first hurricane this weekend


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2010)

False, I've been swimming in hurricane weather before, it's fun! 
TPBM is wishing they knew how to surf!


----------



## Clark (Sep 2, 2010)

not really.

tpbm knows sex wax + sand= raw nipples.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry to hear.. false

tpbm found a wild honeybee nest in a tree near relative's house today (no stings)


----------



## Clark (Sep 5, 2010)

false.

tpbm had an extraordinary birding experience today(or recent), and hopes tomorrow will be better. :drool: :drool: :drool:

osprey
bald eagle (adult)
great blue herons (2)
great egret
black crowned night herons (bunch)
cormorants (bunch)
all in same view, without moving eyes or turning head, one block from home.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 5, 2010)

false, but enjoy



tpbm could happily eat ice cream at every meal


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 5, 2010)

well at least every day, but refrain heavily! 

tpbm had their first post-surgery bike ride yesterday after getting bike back from shop; also tpbm knows what 'masterblaster' is from viewing bike accessories at said shop


----------



## Clark (Sep 5, 2010)

false. 

Masterblaster is a combination of 2 concepts.
1. the consecutive chronology of orchid bud blasting from 9/15/09-3/15/10.
2. i call frankenstein master.

tpbm just enjoyed a good laugh.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 5, 2010)

true


tpbm is about to have more ice cream (4th type today)


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2010)

well today is tomorrow now, though I only have three types of ice cream in the two freezers.... might have 'more' later

tpbm will soon have a passport and may be able to take orchid trips!


----------



## Clark (Sep 6, 2010)

false.

tpbm enjoys a good pissing contest with Audubon bird counter.
(my home turf, for get about it).


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 7, 2010)

FALSE.

TPBM has been watching the US Open Tennis.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh no, I don't think so. 

TPBM is dismayed that they can see a LOT of snow in the Rocky Mountains already, even though it does look pretty....


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

False, 88F here today. 
TPBM still has summer cold.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 7, 2010)

False, but have a very cold summer here...

TPBM, is happy to see a spike on his/her Cycnodes Wine Delight (it has been a very reluctant plant to flower in my collection - only Catasetinae with which I have had problems getting it to bloom... 4 years in my collection, flowering size, and first time to bloom for me!)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

False, no cynoches/mormodes yet. 
TPBM found other spikes this weekend.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 7, 2010)

True... on Cycnoches, Catasetum, and Paphiopedilum (P.S.- It is Cycno*d*es Wine Delight, not Cycno*ch*esoke

TPBM, is having Oreo Cookies and cold milk for dessert...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2010)

False, Iced oatmeal cookies and they're not for dessert! 
TPBM knows Cycnodes is hybrid of cycnoches and mormodes! oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 7, 2010)

think so...

tpbm is making some eggplant biryani for dinner


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 8, 2010)

false. don't like eggplant


tpbm led an orchid society board meeting


----------



## Clark (Sep 8, 2010)

false.

tpbm thinks the epidermis of Tursiops truncatus and eggplant feel the same.


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 8, 2010)

Very True

TPBM's favorite quote from Mythbusters is "When in doubt...C4."


----------



## Clark (Sep 10, 2010)

now that you mentioned it.

After watching CNN's report Sunday night, in regards to the bull shark caught in the Potomac River,
tpbm chickened out of their last birding excursion.

i'm one creek up from Matawan Creek, plus- in front of the Keyport....


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 10, 2010)

false, hadn't heard of it but it had cousins out in cape cod when i was there....


tpbm has never seen a shark in person


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 10, 2010)

False!

TPBM spys with their own eyes something green.


----------



## nikv (Sep 10, 2010)

True! My cubicle walls are green.

TPBM is on holiday/vacation next week.


----------



## etex (Sep 10, 2010)

False. Have a great time on your holiday!!


TPBM is so happy with having high speed internet at home!!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 10, 2010)

very true and i've only had it a couple months!


tpbm likes indian food


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2010)

Very true.
TPBM knows someone bringing orchids from a very foreign location!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 10, 2010)

false but i wish


tpbm knows what i can do with a level 2 import permit (?) and can explain to me how to use it


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 10, 2010)

not really, only imported phal flasks and don't remember details
tpbm likes something not close to them


----------



## Clark (Sep 11, 2010)

bullseye. and that is a very loaded statement :evil: :rollhappy:

tpbm has 50 or more hardy orchids in the mail.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2010)

False, but if you want to trade some let me know!
TPBM may go to Mass show instead of Chicagoland to spend more money on plants, !


----------



## Clark (Sep 11, 2010)

true, in regards to Chicago, and money is always an issue, but hopefully if things work their way out- we are going south for a show.



NYEric said:


> but if you want to trade some let me know!


if they survive the next few months-we are golden. they were deflasked less than 5 days ago....


after finding out what's in store for them,
tpbm is thinking he should of picked a female doctor, for a popular male examination    .


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 11, 2010)

false, i'm never having one those exams... 

tpbm found an unusual plant today while orchid hunting and then found out it's introduced from europe (branching centaury)


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 12, 2010)

Emmmm..... false....what is the plant anyway???

It's been ages since TPBM managed to enter the forum due to limited free time, but is glad he/she finally did....!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 12, 2010)

false


tpbm has been to an orchid society auction and gotten great deals


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 12, 2010)

False

TPBM, is moving plants to the new Greenhouse this week 

P.S.- I don't get it! first, Cnycharles post appeared before mine. I update accordingly, and his post appears after mine now... weird...


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Emmmm..... false....what is the plant anyway???




it's called branching centaury, or centaury pulchellum. I don't know of any other names than that; small plant with small, bright pink flowers late summer/early fall, grows in waste areas sometimes periodically subjected to flooding (i'll be posting some pics soon)

false

tpbm is debating going for a bike ride, but with the recent wave of mosquitos, would not be able to stop or would get mobbed by bugs (hmmmmm) erie canal trail = lots of trees + standing water + swamp on other side = tons of habitat for vicious and hungry bugs


----------



## Clark (Sep 12, 2010)

false. no cycling- doctor's orders(this might last till next year). plus no sex for 48hrs.

tpbm is a little bored.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 12, 2010)

true


tpbm is....


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 12, 2010)

True, I am...

TPBM, has spent most of the day with his/her foot/feet in ice-water...


----------



## etex (Sep 12, 2010)

False

TPBM is playing with their new laptop.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2010)

False.
TPBM is getting ready to have dinner.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2010)

it's late, but sounds like a good idea

tpbm noticed that kavanaru's post appeared before them, so deleted their own post, then re-posted with update!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 12, 2010)

False, but TPAM really confused me!

By the way, how do you delete your posts? I do not have this option... cannot delete a post, but only edit it!

TPBM cannot sleep well tonight...


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 13, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> False, but TPAM really confused me!
> 
> By the way, how do you delete your posts? I do not have this option... cannot delete a post, but only edit it!
> 
> TPBM cannot sleep well tonight...



sorry, didn't mean to confuse...

when you have a newer post that still has an 'edit' button in the lower right, after you click the edit button there will be four buttons in the lower right of the new window; 'save', 'go advanced', 'delete' and 'cancel'. if you click delete you will get more dialogue so you can't accidentally delete something without really trying to...

false, slept fine

tpbm is on later shift again this week


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 13, 2010)

Nope, I do not have that "Delete" option... (Only "Save" "Go Advance" and "Cancel") Can it be a Mac thing? 

False, signed off from work until end of September...

TPBM, has had the chance to observethe whole mating and spawn behaviour of Corydora sish.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 13, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> Nope, I do not have that "Delete" option... (Only "Save" "Go Advance" and "Cancel") Can it be a Mac thing?



odd.. sometimes I notice that different buttons have the 'wrong' text associated with them but they still 'do' the 'right' thing. shouldn't be computer thing except maybe the web browser doesn't translate the php text right? maybe try a different browser and/or mention to heather?


----------



## Clark (Sep 13, 2010)

false on the fish. butt,

after being royally bent over during today's examination,
tpbm hopes to use his own kory doras during Monday Nite Football.
maybe even get flagged for 'holding' and 'roughing' the receiver. :evil:


----------



## hardy (Sep 15, 2010)

No exam recently, as for the rest I don't really understand 

TPBM still has his/her first paph (I killed mine -- Paph schoseri )


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2010)

Very false! 
TPBM is interested in getting lots of phrags within the next 3 months!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 15, 2010)

Interested, yes. Actually going to do so, probably not...all of my upcoming acquisitions are Catts! =^..^= 

TPBM is sad to see the leaves on the trees turning yellow already. :sob:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 15, 2010)

true


tpbm got a bunch of great plants last night at a great price at an orchid society auction


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2010)

False. 
TPBM is probably not able to do Chicagoland because they lent out so much money.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 15, 2010)

false


tpbm is about to go to sleep


----------



## hardy (Sep 16, 2010)

False, hehe, I sleep very late.

Instead of agonizing over which ones to buy, TPBM buys 'em all


----------



## etex (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd love to say false, but it is oh so true.


TPBM is still amazed that their first vanda is blooming!


----------



## Clark (Sep 16, 2010)

false, not in stock-but happy for you.

tpbm finds steralizing peat moss and top soil in the microwave a bit messy.(thank the maker she wasn't home for this).


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 16, 2010)

false but i could imagine...


tpbm has heard sterilizing soil in an oven is very stinky


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2010)

false but so is sauerkraut!
TPBM doesn't really cook at home anyway!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 16, 2010)

False, I cook a lot at home...

TPBM, has just found another evidence that the world is smaller than what most people think and people are connected to each other in ways you never expected...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2010)

False, I've known that for a long time brother! 
TPBM was in a NYC tornado today!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 16, 2010)

false; wondered why the schools were going to let out early today...

tpbm is wondering just where the tornado was...


----------



## Clark (Sep 16, 2010)

false. just happy the new roof is still there after all the painting i just did.

tpbm will be test driving a camera lense for the next couple of outings.
image stabilizing is new to me.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2010)

False, as if my camera isn't enough trouble! 
TPBM is fascinated by the new "House" music venue a couple of blocks away after hearing the music this AM!


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 17, 2010)

False.

TPBM will be bringing in their orchids soon!


----------



## etex (Sep 17, 2010)

False, can keep them out a little longer!


TPBM will be getting 3 facet joint injections Tuesday.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 17, 2010)

No, but poor you. ity: Ouchy.

TPBM really dislikes house cleaning (and should be doing some instead of being on this forum  ).


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 17, 2010)

very very very very true


tpbm bloomed a crazy cactus today


----------



## Clark (Sep 17, 2010)

false. but cacti was 25% off at Lowes today.

in one's basement (or wherever you folks feel like Wile E. Coyote),
tpbm has been consistently isolating the most viable form of magnesium, and applying the solution liberally, on the foliage of at least two genera of one's hobby.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 18, 2010)

false! I did water them this morning, though

tpbm likes to leave the peel in their home-made applesauce


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2010)

False in so many ways!
TPBM is tired!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 19, 2010)

kinda true


tpbm has new plants!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 19, 2010)

hmm... false

tpbm may not have to go to work and water today if the sun doesn't come out/comes out late


----------



## Clark (Sep 20, 2010)

true. but for other reasons.

tpbm is going to be very, very bad with their credit card today.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2010)

False, just trying to stay ahead of the problems! 
TPBM is very busy at work!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 20, 2010)

semi-true


tpbm is ready for lunch


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2010)

False! No time for lunch so hopefully a good dinner! 
TPBM will have sushi or tofuburger deluxe for dinner!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2010)

false had chips etc while at defensive driving class

tpbm is relieved that family member from nyc area finally returned messages


----------



## Clark (Sep 21, 2010)

BIG TIME!

tpbm is using photoshop for the first time (although it has been on this computer for over a year  ).


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 21, 2010)

False

TPBM has received an order of orchids today... and not all of them were in good conditions  (actually 6 of them went directly from the Package to the Garbage!)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2010)

False. Money back?
TPBM is eating last of cookies!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 21, 2010)

if that was meant to read 'lots of cookies' (at red cross site) then true!

tpbm wonders if ever......


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes, often....


TPBM is nervously repotting some phrags into semi-hydro.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 21, 2010)

false but i'm thinking of repotting a bunch of stuff tomorrow, Paphs mostly


tpbm is working on a preorder for an upcoming show


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 22, 2010)

False

TPBM has just read about someone's experiences using urine (human  and cow) as part of their fertilizing routine for orchids.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 22, 2010)

False, but... are you talking about Clar Sorensen: http://www.clarkmade.com/show.html ?

TPBM, thinks Paulo Coelho is a great book-seller but a less than average writter...


----------



## hardy (Sep 22, 2010)

Mmm.. false, being a less than average reader, I didn't even know about Paulo Coelho  I just wiki-ed him, I only have the faintest idea about the Alchemist, hehe :rollhappy:



luvsorchids said:


> .....about someone's experiences using urine (human  and cow) as part of their fertilizing routine for orchids.



Hehe, farmers in Indonesia often apply diluted cow's urine to cuttings, to promote rooting. Much cheaper alternative to auxin preparations  

TPBM spent a small fortune buying a division of awarded slipper.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2010)

False, well, it's all relative. 
TPBM will deflask some phrags and repot the mexipedium tonight!


----------



## Clark (Sep 22, 2010)

false. flask is on back burner till Sunday(rain?), mexipedium not in stock.

tpbm spent money on another hobby recently. :drool: ( i'll display, my cheeks hurt from smiling)


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 23, 2010)

false; unless buying car tires or paying for med bills is a hobby

tpbm just digitally paid off their last student loan! (ye -haw) :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2010)

False; but congrats! :clap:
TPBM is leaving work early today because of no lunch break!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2010)

false yesterday, though tomorrow (today now) we all may leave at lunch time if nothing to do...

tpbm who is now debt-free and has received their passport, is now considering breaking out a credit card, heading north of the border, maxing out the card and experiencing the orchid-buying rush that everyone else here seems to crave! :evil:
(not really...) :rollhappy: 

actually the last payment hasn't been processed yet so technically i'm not yet debt-free


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 24, 2010)

False... 

TPBM, has been informed yesterday of the possibility of having intervertebral disc implants, and will discuss it with the specialist ...


----------



## Clark (Sep 24, 2010)

not yet. i go to neurologist today. Good luck to you!
i'm shitting bricks.

tpbm watched a slippertalk member on national TV last night, on a well known network.


----------



## etex (Sep 24, 2010)

False- who??
Clark and Ramon- I hope everything turns out OK. You both will be in our thoughts!!

TPBM is getting some orchids from a very generous ST trader, and is working on their own trade list.


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 24, 2010)

False. 

TPBM is updating their growlist


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 24, 2010)

false

tpbm is going to try to get a lot of repotting done today


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 24, 2010)

False, but have potted 6 plants that I received this morning

TPBM, likes pickled aubergines


----------



## Clark (Sep 24, 2010)

false. but love 'em most other ways. these grew terrible in garden this year.

tpbm watched this film clip last night( or has seen it before)-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNCWcgi0I_s

This was on Discovery Channel, about 10:45pm, eastern time zone.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2010)

False
TPBM ordered plants from a Chicagoland vendor so they dont get sold out during the festival! :evil:


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 24, 2010)

False, but I have asked a friend to get plants for me at an orchids show, I cannot attend and I did not know until today that would take place (@ 900 Km from here)

TPBM just had to cancel his/her speech at the Orchid Society Meeting, because he will get a surgery exactly the same day...


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 24, 2010)

boo but false!


tpbm is excited about a new cupcake truck in town!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2010)

False, I like cookies.
TPBM loves lemon tasting goodies!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> False, I like cookies.
> TPBM loves lemon tasting goodies!



true!

... a cupcake truck?! thank you I needed a laugh tonight after work today...


tpbm wouldn't mind finding a porterhouse steak and chocolate milkshake truck right about now!


----------



## Clark (Sep 24, 2010)

1/2 true. hold the milk.

tpbm has been sniped by more than one Nikon owner.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 25, 2010)

probably true though I don't retain/listen to that sort of thing on purpose (those who feel their gear is insufficient, snipe others to try and bring them down  that seems to happen with life in general, as well)

tpbm thought they were taking a road trip down to nj this morning, but has found that the family units will be taking a fast tour of upstate ny instead (good and bad; they see more, I see less)


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 25, 2010)

false


tpbm is toying with applying for a job that he/she has no business getting


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2010)

False.
TPBM did orchid maintenance this AM and found pterostylis sprouting!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 25, 2010)

actually half-true; looked quickly but didn't see any sprouts 

tpbm almost did a head-on with a youth on highway today (looked up to see someone passing a car coming the other way; just enough time to make out his face and then steering hard right onto the shoulder. he wasn't even close to being beyond the car in their own lane and no chance to ever get by... what the heck was he thinking?)


----------



## Clark (Sep 26, 2010)

false. bless the maker.

when 
tpbm was single, he/she would look for non-sapien mammal hair, before striking up flirtatious conversation.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 26, 2010)

false 


tpbm has an annoying headache


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 26, 2010)

Just a mild one; I should have had my sunglasses on when I was outside in the garden.

TPBM has started cleaning up their yard now that it's officially fall.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2010)

Actually kind of true, I will mulch native orchids in the garden downstairs!
TPBM should be re-potting a mexipedium.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 26, 2010)

true

tpbm had a snack of milk chocolate espresso beans and pure maple sugar mmmmmmm


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 26, 2010)

False, but sounds good.

TPBM went out for brunch today and had pork belly waffles :drool:.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2010)

False, no pork on my fork! 
TPBM has 8+ orchids in bud!


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 27, 2010)

False, only 7 now... the 3 others have already opened 

TPBM, will be offline for the rest of the week... (starting tomorrow )


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2010)

False, will be on from now on!! I've been away for several weeks so I decided to come back...:evil::evil:

TPBM is waiting for some utricularias to arrive!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2010)

False.
TPBM just dropped a heavy stanhopeia on a habenaria dentata, snapping the bloom spike in 3 places.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2010)

False, but ouch!

TPBM just might get a greenhouse this Fall yet!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2010)

Um, if I hit the Lottery, But that's the least of what I would get. False.
TPBM has a cold.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 27, 2010)

false. hope you feel better soon


tpbm only ate ice cream once today


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 28, 2010)

FAlse, not yet (perhaps....)

TPBM might have found a new house to move into.....


----------



## Clark (Sep 28, 2010)

false. but the thought of living in a ranch style home has recently entered my mind.

tpbm has just realized a problem with imageshack and file size


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2010)

False, I never used pop-up central! 
TPBM feels much better today than yesterday!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 28, 2010)

false but glad to hear it


tpbm has had a lovely lazy day


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2010)

No, I don't know what those are. Even my down time is spent rushing around doing diff activities.
TPBM is questioning choice of current mate.


----------



## Clark (Sep 28, 2010)

false. but if i was single, and had your good looks...

tpbm would be juggleling 4 or 5 QTs a week, and keep Thurs. and Friday open to meet future wife. no doubt.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 28, 2010)

not likely! one would be enough for me

tpbm gave some basketball shooting lessons tonight


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2010)

False, not a B-baller! 
TPBM just got home from putting an extra hour in at work.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 29, 2010)

False, no work for today...

TPBM saw an insect today he/she has never seen before!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2010)

false, but a few weeks ago in the garden!!! 
TPBM may have grown up on too much Scifi and was afraid strange bug was secretly an alien creature!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 29, 2010)

false


tpbm just learned about an endangered insect called the northern burying beetle


----------



## Clark (Sep 29, 2010)

false. close though, just not that one. hopefully post photo in less than a month. 

NYEric- sorry buddy, didn't know you were on 2nd shift. your still a handsome fellow.

tpbm was clueless steriods would make me eat like slob.
got a 21 pack, never ate so much, ever.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2010)

False, but dont worry most of the weight is in water. 
TPBM is not working late shift, jusst a n hour here and there to get stuff from field office into main office.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 29, 2010)

false no late shift now

tpbm would like to know how to improve communications with women!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 30, 2010)

False,but one good thing is to use their tactics against them (but not for too long...)...... then they respect you and who knows what more can occur....

TPBM just had his/her breakfast!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2010)

soon

(i'm hoping to find a way to increase communication, not possibly end it..  )

tpbm just noticed on the weather radar that there will be a *lot* of rain today


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 30, 2010)

Actually, its clear skies for the next few days here in Cape Town, *S*unny South Africa (we have officially changed the country's name).

tpbm is about to go have lunch: toast with Nutella. Yum, yum. :drool:


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 30, 2010)

TRUE.

TPBM has orchids sitting in the rain!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2010)

True, and they're inside the apartment! 
TPBM is wondering if their pterostylis in the soil mix was overwatered!


----------



## Clark (Sep 30, 2010)

not in stock. so false.

tpbm will be interviewing a new physician soon.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 30, 2010)

possibly true. i haven't decided yet


tpbm would consider changing doctors if there is a glaring grammatical error on a sign in his/her office


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2010)

True, especially if instead of MDS it read MBS! 
TPBM has not had lunch yet.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 30, 2010)

False, I'm eating it as I type! 

TPBM regularly purchases lottery tickets.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2010)

False, that's orchid money!
TPBM is going to the microwave to heat up lunch.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2010)

false had cold home-made pizza

tpbm just had a milkshake made with vanilla/coffee ice cream with lots of chocolate syrup mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 30, 2010)

i wish! but alas, false....



tpbm will soon have ice cream


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2010)

False, lactose death ray would follow.
TPBM is at work for an hour but will go home soon to finish laundry and transplant some phrags.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 30, 2010)

Well no, not at work, but I do have to go fold some towels that just finished in the dryer, and my dining room table is covered in orchid repotting materials...

TPBM has a lot of recently purchased books to read.


----------



## Clark (Oct 1, 2010)

false. 

tpbm prefers the local library.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2010)

False, I don't even know where it is! 
TPBM is getting upset over the political upheaval which is dividing their country and not really helping to solve the problems!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 1, 2010)

true, whether or not it's this country or another...

tpbm is heading out to start working at their local orchid society show this afternoon


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 1, 2010)

false, not until november but have fun!!!


tpbm gets disappointed when vendors don't have good communication


----------



## Clark (Oct 2, 2010)

true. and lately lumped most physicians with vendors.

tpbm has suffered buyers remorse in the last month.
(window treatments here, about $800 worth are going back!)


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 2, 2010)

false most recent purchases/payments have been worth it

tpbm had a recent meal at restaurant that wasn't quite up to snuff... (well cooked, but seasonings/flavors not right)


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2010)

true. a new place called the better burger company. it was about average....


tpbm knows what a basal angiosperm is


----------



## Clark (Oct 4, 2010)

false. but of course i had to look.

tpbm lives next to a pond full of water lillies, that just finished blooming.


----------



## etex (Oct 4, 2010)

False, a creek,louisiana irises not blooming till spring

TPBM found 2 frogs and a lizard on outside orchids today when getting plants ready to come indoors


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2010)

false - only one lizard, inside one of the greenhouses over a week ago, hanging out amongst the mums (when I finally caught up to it a few minutes later and was holding it in my fingers, it turned and looked at me as if to say "what's next?")  

tpbm is ready to move onto a new phase in life, but so far life is not showing it's cards...


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 5, 2010)

Right, just came back from Hospital after a surgey (Lumbar Disc Hernia)... but still with lots of pain on my foot as the nerve was compressed too hard for too long (will take 1 or 2 months to recover)

TPBM, has received a box of plants without list or ID from someone he/she does not know, and no way so far to track the source of these unexpected (unIDed plants)


----------



## hardy (Oct 5, 2010)

False, LOL maybe the sender saw your new greenhouse, and wanted a good new home for those :rollhappy: I did the same with my african violets, I left them at a well-tended windowsill garden in my campus library. But I left a note  Btw, hope you get well soon!

TPBM likes watching Desperate Housewives


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 5, 2010)

false, only seen it once, i think


tpbm likes to watch the simpsons


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2010)

True, but only once in a while. I prefer I-Carly and SpongeBob! 
TPBM will go to Mass Orchid show.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 5, 2010)

quite true! maybe four days!


tpbm is going to or has clerked at a judged orchid show


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2010)

True, it's lots of fun but remember to carry an extra pen and to defer to the judges unless asked! 
TPBM is about to leave work, YAY!!!


----------



## Clark (Oct 5, 2010)

false.

tpbm's hobby minor, is counting audubon bird counters.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 5, 2010)

false

tpbm doesn't really know what to write for their next tpbm question


----------



## hardy (Oct 6, 2010)

Hm.. True, hehe

TBPM realizes that he/she can write any statement for the TBPM line, but has noticed that now everyone writes a true statement about themselves in the TBPM statement, so he/she's doing the same too


----------



## etex (Oct 6, 2010)

True!!


TPBM inherited an aging rottweiler yesterday when their daughter moved to Houston for a new job, and her new apartment won't allow rotties. TPBM is also thinking about the orchid nurseries in Houston TPBM will see when visiting said daughter.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 6, 2010)

false but have fun!!


tpbm doesn't always put a true statement in the tpbm line


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 6, 2010)

True

TPBM does not like convalescense, even though TPBM knows it is sometimes very necessary


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 6, 2010)

true but i hope you heal very quickly and well!


tpbm is waiting....


----------



## Clark (Oct 6, 2010)

bullseye. and i always put something true on the next line.

tpbm enjoys looking at naked ladies.


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 6, 2010)

As long as they are the floral kind .

TPBM has too much to do today, so better get at instead of reading orchid forums.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 6, 2010)

No, I just finished my work. I had too much to do yesterday and will have too much to do tomorrow. This kind of work load is called final-year-PhD-syndrome. Its caused by procrastination.

TPBM is going home to his wife.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2010)

False, sometimes very annoying female friend.
TPBM is jogging to get in shape.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 6, 2010)

false but getting in shape would be groovy


tpbm snacks often


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 7, 2010)

Kind of true. Its nearly tea time. 

tpbm is about to go feed their fish.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 7, 2010)

False, that will be this evening 

TPBM is happy that the Catasetinae season has started in his collection...


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 7, 2010)

false none present

tpbm does though need to repot some orchids


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh yes, for sure...

TPBM did a repotting demonstration for their garden club recently.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 7, 2010)

False, but I did it for my mother, who will need to pot the plants I am expecting from Orchids Ltd... 


TPBM, is ready for lunch....


----------



## Clark (Oct 7, 2010)

true. and my meals have doubled in size lately. 

tpbm has noticed the hawk migration is under way in his/her neighborhood.
3 species since last weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2010)

False.



Kavanaru said:


> False, but I did it for my mother, who will need to pot the plants I am expecting from Orchids Ltd...


Wow! Mom slavery! oke:

TPBM is eating cookies!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 7, 2010)

True, Oreo Cookies 



NYEric said:


> Wow! Mom slavery! oke:


 100% potting plants, cleaning and cooking, taking care of my cat and of me  for one month... :evil:

TPBM, will have a delicious dinner cooked by Mom!


----------



## nikv (Oct 7, 2010)

False. My mother is a terrible cook. 

TPBM has been expanding his/her small collection of Neos.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 7, 2010)

false

tpbm hopes for no more operations anytime soon!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 7, 2010)

true


tpbm hopes those who have had medical treatment recently feel much better really soon!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 8, 2010)

True (as I am one of them ) and yes, I see some improvement in my conditzion, even though a slow one... (having a nerve pressed for two months does not recover very quick)

TPBM has just received a bunch of Paphies in very good condition  (Thanks, Jason!)


----------



## hardy (Oct 8, 2010)

I wish, hehe. For now I can only look which ones I like, and wait for my next allowance to come 

TPBM has had disturbing dreams the past few weeks.


----------



## Clark (Oct 8, 2010)

that was very true at the end of August.

totally contrary to Dr. Richard Heads idea that surgery is a must,
tpbm interview another Dr., to find out there is absolutely no need for operation(need meds though, no big deal), on this issue.
Monday's appt. is seperate issue...


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 8, 2010)

True, I went to see another neuro-surgeon, but for me teh surgery was a must (actualy an emergency MUST!) 

(Hope everything goes fine for you!)


TPBM has just repotted (with a lot of help) 15 fantastic Paphiopedilum  (it includes my first roth and sande, as well some of their hybrids )


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2010)

False, but I may repot a few tonight.
TPBM got in another car accident today!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 8, 2010)

false; sorry to hear, hope all were okay

tpbm went for a bike ride last evening after the sun finally came out


----------



## Clark (Oct 8, 2010)

not a chance, right now.

Thank you Ramon- right back at you!

tpbm likes using their windshield wipers when law enforcement is tailgating them(probally running my plates, but f-em).


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 8, 2010)

yup. only problem is that it goes through the fluid so quickly!


tpbm is sleepy


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 9, 2010)

not really

tpbm is glad to see a completely blue sky for the first time in a while (rather than completely Upstate Grey)


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 9, 2010)

False, it was actually the opposite here... after two weeks of blue sky, it has been foggy all day long!

TPBM, is planing holidays for next year


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 9, 2010)

false; specific plans have never been more unknown than they are right now

tpbm recently burnt homemade apple/pear/grape sauce in a stainless steel pan, and has more recently learned how to remove the carbonated crust


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2010)

False, but enjoy.
TPBM went to an orchid society auction today.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 10, 2010)

false


tpbm likes to talk about orchids


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes; true.
TPBM put dendrobiumn kinginaum and kingianum hybrids outside tonight to cool down!


----------



## hardy (Oct 11, 2010)

False, I bought one in flower, then it never flowered again for two years  The winter here wasn't cold enough. I guess they were in the mountains.

TPBM got caught in a rain, then the rain stopped just as he came back indoors


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 11, 2010)

False. TPBM got a soft drink can thrown at him as he was waiting at a bus stop...


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 11, 2010)

False... but I have had similar situations while living in Venezuela...


TPBM is enjoying a really nice and sunny day at the garden


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 11, 2010)

false. at work. speak of....


tpbm is having a hard time motivating at work today


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2010)

False, it's a holiday! 
TPBM went swimming in the Atlantic today!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 11, 2010)

Nope! I'm landlocked here...

TPBM brought their cymbidiums inside today.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2010)

False but I took my dendrobium kingianums outside last night! 
TPBM is eating cookies!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2010)

False, but now that you mention it.... :evil:

TPBM returned yesterday from a 4day trip to another city....!


----------



## Clark (Oct 12, 2010)

false. hope you had good enough time for both of us. i cancelled last weekends recreational outings. 

tpbm found out how his kidney stone will be removed.


----------



## etex (Oct 12, 2010)

False. Ouch- sorry to hear about the kidney stone!! Wish you a speedy recovery (and lots of analgesics during the stone removal).


TPBM is determining which of their orchids need a cool winter rest.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2010)

True. 
TPBM is trying to determine which plants are a must to pick up from Orlando area grower.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2010)

false

tpbm enjoys eating their own homemade bread


----------



## nikv (Oct 13, 2010)

True. I even have my own sourdough starter.

TPBM has been watching the Chilean Mine Rescue on television and has their fingers crossed.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2010)

False.
TPBM would like to try deep underground experience.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 13, 2010)

well.. not really false, but not really true in the sense that I have already tried it 

TPBM has spent the whole day listening to oldies (I mean oldies, from the time TPBM was a child!)


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 13, 2010)

false, they don't let us listen to music at work

tpbm went around taking fall colors pictures this afternoon (too nice an afternoon to sit around at home)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2010)

False.
TPBM is very hungry!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 14, 2010)

True, even though I just had breakfast! I think I^ll go for a second round 

TPBM, has started discussions with a a lawyer because the swiss health insurance does not want to pay TPBM's salary during his sick leave...


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2010)

don't think our insurance is swiss, but good luck with that

tpbm has recently discovered that they like yams/sweet potatoes roasted, with nothing else on them


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2010)

False, a little butter and salt will taste better. 
TPBM is traveling next week.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 15, 2010)

False, but it would be interesting!!! 

TPBM feels sleepy all the day...!


----------



## hardy (Oct 15, 2010)

False, but I've been sleeping for 12 hrs daily the past week :rollhappy:
For me autumn is the season for overeating and over-sleeping 

TPBM is buying new rose bands for planting over the subtropical winter.


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 15, 2010)

False.

TPBM will reorganizing their orchid collection.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 15, 2010)

false


tpbm needs to water his/her orchids very soon!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2010)

True I only watered a few this AM! 
TPBM will be getting some paph species next week.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2010)

false, unless you know something I don't! (thought I replied to this yesterday...)

tpbm is sitting down to enjoy a hot venison meatloaf sandwich with home-made hot bread n butter pickles and slices of home-made bread


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 16, 2010)

false but i'm super hungry!


tpbm has a suggestion of what i should have for lunch


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2010)

hmmmm, if I was in rhode island i'd probably be looking to have something with clams in it, or some other seafood (so, true)

tpbm was amazed at how quickly the reply came to their question!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 16, 2010)

true but that doesn't entirely help me....


tpbm likes to eat indian food


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2010)

True. 
TPBM bought clothes for someone of the opposite sex today.


----------



## Clark (Oct 17, 2010)

false. sounding serious.

tpbm prefers pulverized lime instead of pelletalized for lawn care.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 17, 2010)

false. don't use it


tpbm really likes Cee Lo Green's recently released song


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2010)

haven't heard it

tpbm really enjoyed the fall colors along the thruway this afternoon


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2010)

False; but did on Sunday.
TPBM is getting car back from repair shop today!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 18, 2010)

false


tpbm still can't get that Cee Lo Green song out of his/her head (*do not *click here if you are easily offended, or the 'f word' bothers you, or if there are those around who could be offended)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2010)

Cute but, Nope.
TPBM is 1/2 packed for trip but so tired!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2010)

half true; tired but no trip or packing

tpbm enjoys cold venison meatloaf sandwiches with lots of ketchup! mmmmmmmm


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2010)

So false.  Hormel Compleats - Chicken reast & gravy w/ mashed potatoes. 
TPBM is going to order from an orchid greenhouse in a few minutes.


----------



## Clark (Oct 20, 2010)

false. lumber yard for new interior door for bedroom.

tpbm's favorite car is a rental.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2010)

False...!

TPBM believes their own orchid growing skills/conditions are the worst ever...


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2010)

false; things may not be as good as they used to (dumb bugs) but not worst. wish the best for your situation!

tpbm actually went to have lunch at an A&W drive-in restaurant yesterday! (and yes, I had the root beer)


----------



## Orchidzrule (Oct 21, 2010)

False. I didn't realize A&W still had any drive-in style restaurants left!

TPBM loves reading this thread, whether s/he posts often or not.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 22, 2010)

True, it's somehow funny 

TPBM has had her/his first night below 0°C (32F) of the season (and forgot to bring some plants in - not orchids - which are now frozen  )


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 22, 2010)

False, but I think I have done it in the past!

TPBM is going to a festival for chestnut harvest the following weekend...


----------



## Clark (Oct 22, 2010)

false.

tpbm knows what event I'll be attending the following weekend.


----------



## etex (Oct 22, 2010)

True- have fun at the Merritt Huntington Symposium!!


TPBM thinks its insane that NPR fired Juan Williams for sharing his feelings!


----------



## Clark (Oct 22, 2010)

true. I bet Rick Sanchez is on suicide watch right now(he's on my shitlist). :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:

tpbm would like to see Vivian Schiller under their shoe.

Thanks Diane


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2010)

false don't know her

tpbm saw their first snowflakes flying this afternoon


----------



## hardy (Oct 23, 2010)

I can only wish.... The only snowflakes I've seen is in the fridge :rollhappy:

TPBM likes Nigella Lawson's cooking programs


----------



## Clark (Oct 25, 2010)

false. we watch Lidia's Italian,but she is heavy handed on the salt imo.

tpbm has used a shop vac to clean the body(interior) of their camera, more than once.
i know this is vodoo in the eyes of others, but have had great results.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 26, 2010)

False; but w/ my skill set it couldnt hurt. 
TPBM has lots of plant maint. work to do.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2010)

true (sigh)

tpbm has come to learn that past success in bread making does not ensure future successes to any degree...


----------



## Clark (Oct 27, 2010)

false. i don't bake anymore.

tpbm has found the Halloween candy.


----------



## etex (Oct 27, 2010)

True- and just love Reese's Peanut Butter Cups!


TPBM wonders about a company that sends employees to another country where company 1.shortens workday,so no employee is out after dark, 2.stops using hotel van to transport between hotel and plant, and now uses private cars that change route every day,3.forbid employees from leaving hotel at any time (with exception of plant transport mentioned above)


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 27, 2010)

Now that you mention it is makes me feel suspicious...

It is raining cats and dogs in TPBM's place!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2010)

False; a little drizzle, great humidity for orchids! 
TPBM is going to have a bagel for lunch.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 27, 2010)

No way!
TPBM is going to take in a corn maze before Halloween!


----------



## nikv (Oct 27, 2010)

False. No Halloween plans other than to hand out candy to the little monsters.

TPBM repotted a few Paphs including a rothschildianum this morning.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 27, 2010)

False, I only have one paph now!!! And it does not need potting (thank god...hehe)...!

TPBM started learning Japanese...!!!


----------



## Clark (Oct 28, 2010)

nope.

tpbm's Best Western was $53.00 last nite.(plus vouchers for 2 free drinks, and breakfast).


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2010)

False,

TPBM had 2 days off due to local and national celebrations...


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 28, 2010)

false but i wish....


tpbm is sleepy


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2010)

Not now, just had 3 chocolate rugula and a Dunkin' Donuts Coolata - Yay sugar rush!!! 
TPBM will repot mexipedium tonight!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 28, 2010)

False... it was Iris bucharica's turn today (after kind of an accident with the in-laws)

TPBM thinks that having a quiet and silence apartment again feels very weird... (TPBM's mother left today after being one month visiting, and in-laws left also today after one week visiting...)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2010)

No way! I think that even if I was on my death bed my mom's annoyance about girlfriend and children would speed me on my way to the "end"! 
TPBM is ready to go home from work.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 28, 2010)

false, i'm home. ah..........



tpbm feels like he/she is becoming a curmudgeon


----------



## nikv (Oct 28, 2010)

True and proud of it. 

TPBM purchased candy today for all the little trick-or-treaters on Sunday.


----------



## Clark (Oct 28, 2010)

false.

tpbm purchased orchids in Virginia Beach today.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2010)

false

tpbm is baking pumpkin pies and custard today


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2010)

False. 
TPBM is wondering about potting a mexipedium in a pot w/out drainage!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 29, 2010)

False... by the way, are you taking about Mexipedium xerophyticum or a new breed of Nymphaea alba? oke:

TPBM, after seeing how well his/her 2 "warm tolerant" Masdevallia are doing in the greenhouse, has decided to try with one or two "more cooler growing" Masdevallias (just for the fun of it)


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 29, 2010)

False, for the present!! I have killed all the masdies I obtained...! I think I cannot grow them for the time being! Summer here is too hursh for most orchids!

TPBM just watered the orchids...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2010)

True, but that's almost too easy! 
TPBM has phal species in bloom!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 29, 2010)

False, I have only one Phalaenopsis and it is a seedling...

TPBM has been onvited in the very last minute to a "Costume Party" and cannot say no, because the party will take place in his/her own apartment/house (and have no right costume for it!)


----------



## Clark (Oct 29, 2010)

false.

tpbm just left a lecture on Phrag. kovachii and its hybrids by Glen Decker.


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 29, 2010)

False.

TPBM won't be collecting anymore orchids till they move out.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 29, 2010)

hopefully false as my society is having its an orchid show soon


tpbm will clerk at at least two orchid shows within a year


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2010)

false usually just one show

tpbm just made home-made english muffins for the first time


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2010)

False.
TPBM will go to Mass Orchid show.


----------



## chrismende (Oct 30, 2010)

Won't be there...
TPBM is wondering how to truly keep from buying too many orchids!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 30, 2010)

false, i've become either discerning or broke. i'll go with the later....


tpbm likes crystallized ginger


----------



## Clark (Oct 30, 2010)

false. in all fairness, have only been exposed to fresh.

tpbm attended a lecture about native Japanese orchids yesterday, given by Jason Fischer.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

False; although I've seen Jason's lecture and would love to visit OL w/ some cash!!! 
TPBM is so happy to have time for some orchid maintenence today!


----------



## chrismende (Oct 30, 2010)

True! I have several repottings to take care of and will do so with dispatch now that I'm reminded that I do, indeed, have time!
TPBM is mulling over using Orchiata!


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 30, 2010)

False... I would never mull over using real Orchiata  (me talking pretty about this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horchata :evil: I know, different spelling, but I have no clue what the other one is )

TPBM, has just had a hard time trying to put into words what a particular orchid smells like...


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 30, 2010)

has happened before, but not recently

tpbm just learned that it's possible to vacuum mealybugs off of their plants with a shop-vac and micro-cleaning tools and has been having fun this afternoon (hee, hee!)


----------



## Clark (Oct 30, 2010)

false. but i'll keep that in mind.

tpbm attended a lecture about native orchids of Taiwan, given by Norman Fang, today.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2010)

False.  
TPBM is sad that they won't make Orlando/Tampa symposium but will have fun regarding Mass Orchid Soc. show!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 31, 2010)

sorta false but sorta true


tpbm knows the Massachusetts Orchid Show starts this friday (with setup on thursday)!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2010)

True. I must make plans to meet w/ a certain STF member at show.
TPBM made grilled chicken and mashed potatoes and salad for supper!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2010)

false (sounds good, what was for dessert?)

tpbm saw some sleet outside this afternoon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 31, 2010)

False, it was a lovely warm day here today...even sat on the deck early this evening and had a beverage...


TPBM succumbed to temptation today and bought more orchids at their local orchid nursery.  :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 31, 2010)

False, eBay. 
TPBM will have a little dessert w/in the hour. Cookies and milk.


----------



## Clark (Nov 1, 2010)

after last night's pigfest with the leftover Halloween candy, false for long time.

on Saturday afternoon,
tpbm got schooled by Olaf Gruss, on the genus paphiopedilum albino forms.
it was also good to here the latin pronounced by a non american.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 1, 2010)

False. Got schooled by Olaf a few years ago in Apopka!
TPBM must buy plum wine tomorrow!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2010)

probably not

tpbm is hard pressed to find inexpensive, non- name-brand sporting equipment in their area


----------



## Clark (Nov 2, 2010)

everything is expensive here. true.

tpbm *knows* who 'Mr Bud Blaster' is.  :ninja:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 2, 2010)

True, he's one of my students!  oke: 
TPBM voted today!


----------



## nikv (Nov 2, 2010)

True, and I encourage everyone to vote.

TPBM bought a GPS today.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2010)

false but have been revisiting the problems with my present one lately

tpbm was thinking about another orchid trip nearby, but recently found out that where the trail starts to the mountain is on the other side of a river from the highway, and the 'cable bridge' that was across the river in former times may have been removed because it 'wasn't an official part of the adirondack park'   (no bridges, would need a canoe)


----------



## Clark (Nov 4, 2010)

false. maybe some birding this Sunday.

tpbm needs to lay off the midnight snacks.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 4, 2010)

true but i dunno if it's gonna happen.....


tpbm probably won't see a few st folks at an orchid show this weekend


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2010)

False, I deff will see one and hopefully will see TPAM. 
TPBM has a trunk full of wine. Am I going to be busted for rum-running?!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 4, 2010)

um, I have a feeling there is some restriction there about state lines but don't know any specifics so 'maybe'

tpbm is wondering if they are going to get any snow in the next few days


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2010)

False -- not wondering. Hoping NOT!

TPBM has a back yard full of leaves that will be picked up tomorrow, if the weather is cooperative.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 4, 2010)

false. all leaves stay on premise in the compost pile!


tpbm has at least one wormbin


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2010)

false, but my dad does!
TPBM got a new orchid today!


----------



## Clark (Nov 5, 2010)

false. got 6 or 7 last Thurs/Friday though.

tpbm's entire home, has smelled like latex paint, the entire week.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 5, 2010)

false; yesterday was bathroom cleaner/lysol getting after the shower/tub stall etc

tpbm is wondering where they'll be next week


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 5, 2010)

False... still under "house arrest"... 

TPBM, is wondering whether s/he should convert his/her orchidarium into a rainforest terrarium (with or without orchid and with or without frogs)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2010)

False. I currently have the Pleuro steamer on hold. 
TPBM is haveing lunch.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 5, 2010)

FALSE.

TPBM has a long trip home after work.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2010)

1/2 true. only 12 miles but *LOTS!* of traffic.
TPBM is leaving early AM for trip to orchid show.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 5, 2010)

false, late morning sunday for orchid club meeting (meeting speaker/wife and taking out for brunch)

tpbm found one surviving pterostylis in their colony pot (good luck little one, you're going to need it!...) (sad smile)


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 5, 2010)

Double False.. 1) I do not have Petrostylis and 2) when I read it the first time it was very quick and understood "a surviving pterodactylon", which of course I do nothave either...

TPBM will have a quiet weekend....


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2010)

I hope so, I've had enough excitement for a few days.

TPBM did a lot of raking today, but the leaf crew did most of the clean-up, taking away 3 truckloads of ground-up leaves, much too much for any compost pile she has on her property -- although a dozen baskets-full of leaves and grass are now serving as a compost-cover for her vegetable garden.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 5, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> Double False.. 1) I do not have Petrostylis and 2) when I read it the first time it was very quick and understood "a surviving pterodactylon", which of course I do nothave either...



 I think those pain pills are affecting your cognitive skills!

no leaf raking

tpbm likes seafood


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 5, 2010)

true


tpbm is sleepy


----------



## Clark (Nov 6, 2010)

falae. woke up way too early and i'm getting yelled at. its 5:15am.

tpbm will not work on home today.(that includes yardwork).


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 6, 2010)

probably true but i may do some cleaning


tpbm has been to an orchid show recently


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Nov 6, 2010)

Not since February, 

The person below me eats Curry on Saturday nights


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 6, 2010)

slightly occasionally, but not very regularly (but I do make pizzas with naan bread off and on)

tpbm has to pick up some prints today (and none are orchids)


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 6, 2010)

false


tpbm will help tear down an orchid show that ends tomorrow


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2010)

false but have fun!
TPBM is currently watering plants and cleaning, spraying and making room for new orchids obtained today!


----------



## Clark (Nov 7, 2010)

false. i'm currently putting on longjohns and flannel pants to go shoot some ducks w/ my canon.

tpbm has seen Mr. Bud Blaster.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 7, 2010)

heck, i have been Mr Bud Blaster, does that count?


tpbm has a headache for the second day in a row


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 8, 2010)

false, but sorry

tpbm almost got hit by the same car, twice, on the nystate thruway going to the orchid club meeting yesterday morning


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2010)

False, it's hard to be the target when ur the missle! :wink:
TPBM is going into work early because the IT people have screwed up the system!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2010)

false!

tpbm has an orchid society meeting tonight!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2010)

Not. 
TPBM is slowing down other hobby expenses due to tight economy.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 9, 2010)

eeehhhh... actually yes... 

TPBM has been asked today to cook quails and lamb for 25 people (for tomorrow night...)


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2010)

false though sounds interesting

tpbm is in a quandry or two and is likely to be there for a while


----------



## Clark (Nov 10, 2010)

always true. but that's life.

tpbm will tell my wife what color to paint the kitchen.
last room to paint, she could use a little help.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 10, 2010)

false.


tpbm likes atom heart mother


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2010)

False. More a Dark side of the Moon person.
TPBM is hoping to get law settlement for enough to buy many orchids!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2010)

I had a comment, but have restrained myself 
false

tpbm is making pizza dough with their stand mixer for the first time


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 10, 2010)

False, but have done it in the past.

TPBM knows that today is the 35th anniversary of a maritime disaster memorialized in song.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2010)

False. 
TPBM has a holiday today. Thanx again Vets!


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 11, 2010)

NYEric said:


> False.
> TPBM has a holiday today. Thanx again Vets!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgI8bta-7aw


False, but also thank you to vets for their service and sacrifice.

TPBM didn't sleep well last night .


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 11, 2010)

True.. first I had a "crazy" party here (with 20 people dressed in frech 18th Century fashion) which lasted untill 4:00 am, and then I was too drunk to sleep well at all :evil:

TPBM, knows that eating left-over lamb is not the best idea when TPBM has a hangover...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2010)

I would think that eating anything at all at that stage would not be a good idea

tpbm has been cleaning tiny, pink-colored mealybugs off of their hawaiian tree fern with a tiny stick (wish I could do it with a club without hurting the fern, or orchids for that matter)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2010)

False, but a little scale on a few plants today! Loving 91% alcohol wipe and then Neem and Merit spray! :fight: 
TPBM is having orange tea and oatmeal cookies.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 11, 2010)

False, but that sounds good! Mmmmm.

TPBM is repotting orchids.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2010)

false


tpbm is about to go to sleep


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2010)

false.

tpbm finds imageshack working like a turd today.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 12, 2010)

false. photobucket!!!


tpbm wants another bagel this morning.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2010)

False.
TPBM Will order phrag flasks soon!


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 12, 2010)

False, but wondering whether ordering some nice Tolumnia Hybrids recently offered as new arrivals..

TPBM, has eaten too much during the last 3 days...


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 12, 2010)

false. i'm super hungry right now!!!


tpbm gets to spray pesticide today!


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2010)

so close. false.

tpbm will put some yellow sticky traps out amongst the 'chids in basement.
got a couple of gnats. just a couple.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2010)

False, I neem and merit for all insect pests and I especially love hand smashing gnats! 
TPBM is doing lots of little repottings daily.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2010)

false but good idea

tpbm went for their longest bike ride today (nearly 30 miles)


----------



## Clark (Nov 13, 2010)

false. can't do anymore than 5 miles now. but it is more than 2 months ago!

tpbm has been invited to speak at a orchid society meeting, through private messaging on this forum, recently.
this is clearly, clearly,- a case of misstaken identity! :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 13, 2010)

false. whatcha gonna talk about?


tpbm made a stupid mistake last night and hopes he/she didn't kill his/her plants....


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2010)

um, let's see.... false 

tpbm had banana pancakes for breakfast


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 15, 2010)

False, but sounds yummy.

TPBM has a wind storm going on right now.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2010)

False, but could be later.
TPBM put their dendrobium kinginum hybrids back outside last night and is determined to leave them there until it snows!


----------



## nikv (Nov 16, 2010)

False, they are already outside and they stay that way year-round. And it doesn't snow here.

TPBM has been expanding his/her Neo. falcata collection.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 16, 2010)

Partially false, but I recently acquired Neofinetia richardsiana and that's the closest top expanding my Neo collection I could have.... 

TPBM, has his/her first Multifloral Paphio spiking! YEAH!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 16, 2010)

false but congrats

tpbm also has a paph spicerianum in bud


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 16, 2010)

True, low bud, but a bud 

TPBM has bloomed another mislabelled plant


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2010)

False, as far as I know. 



nikv said:


> And it doesn't snow here.



TPBM has applied voodooo snow curse before!


----------



## nikv (Nov 16, 2010)

True, several times, in fact. Voodoo curses and hexes come in handy every once in a while. :wink:

TPBM will be going out of town for Thanksgiving.


----------



## etex (Nov 16, 2010)

False, but will have kids visiting from out of town.


TPBM has 3 gorgeous catts in bloom now.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 16, 2010)

False, but I have a gorgeous Catasetum blooming now 



Catasetum pileatum 'Oro Verde' 2010 by kavanaru, on Flickr


TPBM, will have a glass of Champagne as a "midnight" drink in few minutes...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 16, 2010)

false

tpbm has papyrus in their window


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2010)

False, mine fell over too many times and dried out.
TPBM is concentrating more on plants now to be better grower.


----------



## Clark (Nov 16, 2010)

false, right now.

tpbm is getting ready to blast Paph. venustum and a variegated leave Phal.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 17, 2010)

what? false. hope you don't blast it either


tpbm likes string cheese


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 17, 2010)

No, too processed for me. Ick.

TPBM thinks too much of life is wasted commuting to work.


----------



## Clark (Nov 18, 2010)

true. it is 12hrs./week for my other 1/2.

tpbm is getting at least 25 pouchless Phrags. next week.


----------



## etex (Nov 18, 2010)

False,alas, no orchids coming next week.


TPBM started their Christmas shopping.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2010)

False. 
TPBM is ordering orchids.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmmmm....I already did!!!!

TPBM received a big number of orchids today...!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 18, 2010)

false

tpbm has to get off his/her duff and clean his/her house!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2010)

Always true. 
TPBM is having steak ($3.99/ Lbs sirloin!!!) and potatoes for dinner.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2010)

sounds good but alas (good price)

tbm was pretty tired today but still managed to bake some nice biscuits and some cookies


----------



## Clark (Nov 19, 2010)

1/2 true. no baking.

after swearing i would not get on airplane in 2011,
tpbm just scored 2 round trip tickets anywhere in US, for free.
need to use by August, looking at Florida.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 19, 2010)

No, and quite frankly I wouldn't fly anywhere around the US---at least not without a chastity belt (non-metallic of course).

tpbm is going home to plant their aquarium with the new plants they just scored from a friend. This person may also enjoy a nice slice of toast with nothing on it other than artery clogging butter. :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2010)

False, although I have an empty terrairium that I would like to try again.
TPBM just called foreign vendor about plants.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 19, 2010)

True (well, kindda)... Foreign because not frech, but still within EU, therefore for orchids business does not count much as foreign... Sent some plants last week and tehy are not yet there... 

TPBM, is still impressed how quick water boils on an induction plate (specially using pots made specially for induction plates)


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 19, 2010)

false haven't seen them yet though curious

tpbm may see slippertalkers during the thanksgiving holiday season


----------



## Clark (Nov 19, 2010)

true.

tpbm had hoped the person above me would get off the forum and answer his phone.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 19, 2010)

false


tpbm has lots to do but little motivation!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2010)

Generally true. 
TPBM will also likely see STF members w/in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 19, 2010)

True, probably this weekend.

TPBM never really got into the old Hawaii Five-O series, but very much enjoys the new series.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2010)

false, didn't know there was one

tpbm may be hiking before dawn tomorrow


----------



## Clark (Nov 20, 2010)

true for Sunday.

tpbm is hoping to get close to something on Sunday.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 20, 2010)

true....?


tpbm feels crappy


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2010)

well, I feel well-exercised and tired but not crappy

tpbm is ready to dive into dinner!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 20, 2010)

True; I've got a pot of chili on the stove...:drool:

TPBM thinks that the snow & Christmas lights in their yard look lovely, though both are a tad early this year.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2010)

False, I do not have a yard... 

TPBM is going for a walk in a few minutes!


----------



## etex (Nov 21, 2010)

False, dog is still sleeping, will be at least another hour before he needs to go out.


TPBM can hear their dog snoring.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 21, 2010)

false


tpbm is trying to convince his/herself that a nutella, marshmallow, graham cracker crepe right now would not be the most wonderful thing ever


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 21, 2010)

not hard to do  , would have to convince myself that I would want all of that sugar (though plain graham crackers and milk are pretty good)

tpbm has recently found their own version of the Twin Towers and Three-Rivers stadium right on their uncle's farm


----------



## Clark (Nov 23, 2010)

false. just a creepy old house.

tpbm will not host Thanksgiving.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2010)

Very false. We will be having at least 24 people here that day.

TPBM is watching her greenhouse being built very slowly.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2010)

False, unless I get a sex change. 
TPBM is anxious for holidays to be gone.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2010)

kinda true....but kinda false


tpbm is going to sleep


----------



## Clark (Nov 24, 2010)

false.

tpbm has been dreaming about 18 megapixels and puffins.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 24, 2010)

false; for some reason i've had dreams lately about college and assignments, though I was done 15 years ago (hmmm)

tpbm baked yeast and pineapple/zucchini bread last night


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2010)

Nope. I don't really bake.
TPBM is ordering phrag flasks next week!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 24, 2010)

false


tpbm is hoping to grow some compots next year


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 24, 2010)

True! 

TPBM will have snow before the weekend!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 24, 2010)

at home, likely; here at my sister's, likely rain

tpbm just had some five-year old cheese! (extra sharp cheddar)


----------



## Clark (Nov 25, 2010)

false.

tpbm has a bunch of cheap (I mean cheap) Phals. spiking.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

False, but good luck Mr. Blaster! oke: 
TPBM just got their order from Ernie's Enlightened Orchids!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2010)

false; rumor has it some just arrived from meyers conservatory 

tpbm just went for their first bike ride in a different state! (at least with my own bike in recent times)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2010)

False. 
TPBM has a Model Train show to work at tomorrow and a paintball tournament to Reff on Sunday!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 27, 2010)

false!


tpbm thinks his/her significant other is pretty fandamntastic


----------



## Clark (Nov 27, 2010)

true. but i was looking for Frankenstein.

tpbm was able to view over 25 bald eagles between blinking today.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2010)

False but I know the danger if irradiation from Nuclear Plant water venting!!!
TPBM may get in on Orchid sale tomorrow.


----------



## Clark (Nov 29, 2010)

false.

tpbm, who generally prefers holding his hobby as opposed to mounting it, found a nice tripod in his storage area.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2010)

False, I'd rather mount my hobby! :evil:
TPBM is having an arguement with current hobby.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 30, 2010)

false

tpbm got used to gas costing 35 cents cheaper a gallon where they were recently visiting, and is saddened to be back home


----------



## NYEric (Nov 30, 2010)

False, bacause I know exactly what you mean and buy my gas there! 
TPBM is thinking about going to or ordering from J&L sale this weekend!


----------



## Clark (Dec 1, 2010)

false. i think we are done for the year.

tpbm likes chili dogs w/ raw onion.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2010)

Urp! No thanks! 
TPBM is never done in collecting orchids!


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 1, 2010)

True... 

TPBM has just had too much snow for today...


----------



## nikv (Dec 1, 2010)

False. No snow where I live!

TPBM discovered a spike on their Paph. lowii this morning. The flowwers should open any day now.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 1, 2010)

false

tpbm had a few inches of rain and then a few inches of snow today


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2010)

Sort of true. No rain today, only snow. Yuck.

TPBM has a long wait for Spring...


----------



## Clark (Dec 2, 2010)

true. long enough.

tpbm will do some weather proofing later today.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2010)

False, now it's all about adjusting air flow to deal w/ dry radiator heating. 
TPBM is expecting order from Parkside sale.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 2, 2010)

false


tpbm needs sleep...........


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 2, 2010)

true!

will tpbm get sleep very soon?


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 5, 2010)

false


tpbm is enjoying coffee


----------



## etex (Dec 5, 2010)

True!!


TPBM got some great slippers yesterday from Ernie's sale!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2010)

False, at least a week ago! 
TPBM is waiting for Parkside and Piping Rock Paphs.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 5, 2010)

false

tpbm went to an orchid club christmas party where almost all the food items were dessert (good desserts, but not dinner food)


----------



## Clark (Dec 7, 2010)

false.

tpbm isolated a pile of Mg.2+ ions over the weekend, for some foliar feeding during the week.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2010)

False.
TPBM is researching for Aussie native orchid order.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 8, 2010)

Of course!!! I am a woman! 

The person below me hates slipper orchids.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 8, 2010)

False....!!!!!!

TPBM seems to do better with phrags...


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2010)

not so far, but at least most of them stay alive

tpbm is reviewing the rules of engagement with holidays foods (what's allowed, what's too fattening, when is 'when' the right amount)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 8, 2010)

False, life is too short to worry about it...everything in moderation, I say. Well, except turkey and chocolate. You can never eat too much of those. 

TPBM can't decide whether or not they should attend a Christmas Party on Saturday night.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 8, 2010)

False, it's decided.. it will be here (Christmas dinner) and I cannot runnaway :sob:

TPBM, is trying to find out which small sized carnivorous plant species are suitable for a warm and humid terrarium


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2010)

I tried years ago, but the ones I tried didn't like being warm and humid in the winter

tpbm would love riding with a significant other on a carriage ride in a winter setting


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2010)

False, I'm trying not to sufficate her in her sleep! 
TPBM Is figuring funding for next orchid purchases.


----------



## Clark (Dec 9, 2010)

false. 

tpbm found out he needs to get life. :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: not!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2010)

Emmmm, sometimes true (if I have understood what you mean...)...!!!!!

TPBM is thinking of purchasing some orchids, but doe snot know if weather & timing is suitable at the present...!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2010)

False, it's always a good time for orchids. What's the problem with weather in Gc?
TPBM is ordering themself an orchid present!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2010)

nope unless a trip somewhere else where there are orchids I can possibly look at qualifies

tpbm is pondering something again (and not buying an orchid!  )


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 9, 2010)

true.....


tbpm likes the flavor of mint+chocolate


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 9, 2010)

Semi true!!

TPBM is thinking whether it is the right time to add some cattleya/laelia in their collection...


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 9, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Semi true!!
> 
> TPBM is thinking whether it is the right time to add some cattleya/laelia in their collection...



True... C. percivalliana alba & semi-alba... not easy to get in Europe, and currently available, but price also pretty high..

TPBM thinks that one bottle of Champagne and two bottles of wine for dinner (3 people) is a bit too much ... (and for sure, TPBM will also forget it is too much when the TPBM is not feeling sick anymore)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2010)

True, but I know the value of the hidden video camera! :evil:
TPBM must make an inventory of paphs because they found that they already have 2 of 3 plants from proposed order!


----------



## Clark (Dec 10, 2010)

false.

tpbm plants are growing again after recovering from 2010's toxic summer.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2010)

Semi true (what is left of them... )!!

TPBM is prepairing a vegetable warm soup for lunch!! It is too cold today...!!!


----------



## nikv (Dec 10, 2010)

False. It's Friday, so we always go out for lunch.

TPBM baked Christmas Cookies last night and brought them into work today.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 10, 2010)

false


tpbm wants to go back to sleep


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2010)

no, i've been sitting around too much with the recent very cold and snowy conditions (was 8F last night)

tpbm was planning on driving to go play basketball this weekend just around the time when the rain/snow/freezing rain/sleet is supposed to be in full swing


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2010)

False,

TPBM has a terrible headache due to exposure to cold wind...


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 10, 2010)

kinda true. i have a bad headache but not sure why


tpbm does not like chocolate + orange


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorta true. Not my favorite, but I make it a rule not to pass on chocolate of any kind .

TPBM is tired from working on a physically difficult task.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2010)

True, going to work. 
BTW I like chocolate and orange together. 
TPBM just posted photos to forum.


----------



## Clark (Dec 11, 2010)

true in a bit, after coffee.

tpbm is wearing slippers. :rollhappy:

sometimes i just crack myself up


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 11, 2010)

false, don't mind cold feet

tpbm is making bread


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2010)

False, why would I upset the Baker's union?
TPBM has weird looking Pk hybrid in bud!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 12, 2010)

false


tpbm has a {true} Mem Larry Heuer in bud


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 13, 2010)

False!

TPBM has a blooming cymbidium!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2010)

false

tpbm was surprised to hear and see a fireworks display (full-size and 15 minutes long about) going on in their village last night (viewed from their bedroom window)  though they were very nice
(know of any holidays that happen on december 12th?)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't know how to answer that -- probably false, as I didn't see any fireworks yesterday. But it was National Ding-A-Ling Day: http://www.holidayinsights.com/moreholidays/December/dingalingday.htm

TPBM made a dental appt. for April, and can hardly wait since then it will be Spring!


----------



## Clark (Dec 14, 2010)

The last half is true.

tpbm would rather deal with erwinia, than scale.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2010)

false; I managed to get rid of the scale but it's the mealybugs that hang on

tpbm is looking at more snow outside of their window


----------



## nikv (Dec 14, 2010)

False. No snow, but it's raining outside.

TPBM placed an order yesterday with Monsoon Orchids to take advantage of their sale!


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 14, 2010)

False

TPBM would like to congratulate Bill Zimmerman (Slippertalker) on winning the Schoenfeld Trophy last night at the NWOS meeting with a very deserving plant :clap:.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2010)

True. Congrats! 
TPBM would like to see the Schoenfield Trophy and what it was warded for!


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 14, 2010)

True  and by the way, Congratulations!! 

TPBM needs help with suggestions for a "VERY GOOD" beginner's orchids book!


----------



## etex (Dec 14, 2010)

False- I really like Understanding Orchids by William Cullina as my fav beginner book.

TPBM's sphagnum is starting to sprout and grow.


----------



## Clark (Dec 14, 2010)

false. our microwave oven is a killer.

tpbm furnace/heater/boiler is not working tonight, and will use body heat.:evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 14, 2010)

false but hubba hubba.....


tpbm likes the band the cure


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2010)

that was a while ago, can't remember 

tpbm is wondering if there are any slippertalkers in new mexico or wyoming...


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 15, 2010)

NYEric said:


> TPBM would like to see the Schoenfield Trophy and what it was warded for!



Don't have a photo, but it is a silver "punch bowl" on a wood base. It is kept by the winner for a year and their name is engraved on the the trophy. The Schoenfeld Trophy is awarded for the best blooming plant by popular vote at the Dec. society meeting.

Back to the game...

Haven't really thought about it.

TPBM is going out of the country over the holidays and would like to see orchids in situ if possible.


----------



## Clark (Dec 16, 2010)

false.

tpbm hopes luvsorchids gets the photos she is hoping for.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 16, 2010)

True. 
TPBM has been to boring holiday party but is happy to have had the break. :wink:


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 17, 2010)

false; no holiday party but....

tpbm found some jolokia hot sauce for sale yesterday at a shop while waiting for dinner


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2010)

False, but that sounds like a party! 
TPBM is almost done X-mas shopping.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 18, 2010)

False!!! :evil:

TPBM is thinking of moss-laying the bottom of the orchidarium...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2010)

True.
TPBM just got new filters for their R.O. unit.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2010)

false

tpbm was out where there can be big rattlers, but was too cold to spot any


----------



## Clark (Dec 19, 2010)

"too cold" is the only part that is true.

tpbm is thinking about renting a lens for a couple of trips in 2011.


----------



## Ron-NY (Dec 19, 2010)

wish I had a trip planned and then I would want a new camera. 

*TPBM* also wants to get off of the merry-go-round


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2010)

True, but we create the situations we live in. 
TPBM is almost finished picking up mess the new cat made while attacking a caged lizard!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 20, 2010)

false (and who is the owner of the new cat?) 

tpbm picked and shucked pecans today


----------



## Clark (Dec 20, 2010)

false, but has been nutty around here lately.

tpbm warms the water a bit before giving it to the 'chids.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2010)

False.
TPBM will start major repotting this week!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 20, 2010)

true-ish

tpbm would like to start a major repotting this week but probably won't get to it until next week


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2010)

false. did it Thanksgiving weekend.

tpbm *knows* imageshack is working like **** right now.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2010)

False, how'd you get that past the filters! :evil: 
TPBM is looking for some good sleep later tonight!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 22, 2010)

true

tpbm saw flocks of hundreds of snow geese and sandhill cranes landing right in front of them yesterday


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 23, 2010)

was true then...

tpbm saw a desert rainbow this morning  (but didn't have camera available)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2010)

False.  did you get rain then?
TPBM is going to Piping Rock Orchids tomorrow for the holiday!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 23, 2010)

NYEric said:


> False.  did you get rain then?
> TPBM is going to Piping Rock Orchids tomorrow for the holiday!



(just heavy sprinkle though a bit north had heavy shower. sun out now)

false - true christmas present for eric! too bad i'm not around there, could stop in and check it out

tpbm will be around snow very soon


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 23, 2010)

Somehow false and true... I am already trapped in a transit jam in the highway due to snow...

TPBM is sure that the one who invented the famous "dreaming of a white Christmas" never had to take a car to go and spend Christmas with friends or family!


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2010)

true.

tpbm needs to lay off the cookies.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2010)

True but impossible! 
TPBM forgot to post a photo of last orchid purchase


----------



## etex (Dec 25, 2010)

True,but have an avatar up- one of my Paph Matrix's blooming now.


TPBM ate too much today!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 26, 2010)

:drool::drool:nice Matrix - hope mine's as nice!

True and TPBM will be doing the same as I - start working if off now!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 26, 2010)

false


tpbm is getting ready for a blizzard!


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 26, 2010)

false

TPBM is planning to visit a nearby orchids nursery this week


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2010)

False.
TPBM is hearing thunder from the snow storm outside!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 26, 2010)

No, but how odd. Snuggle in tight!

TPBM is tickled because they're finding new spikes on a bunch of their orchids.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 29, 2010)

there may be, ......

tpbm was supposed to catch a flight going east today but an arriving plane went off the end of the runway in a big cloud of snow (everyone was okay but....) tpbm has also had little/no internet access and has been slightly absent


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2010)

false, just busy.
tpbm is going to an orchid event in January.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 30, 2010)

False

TPBM could not resist a nice purpuratumxhelenae and a nice Fanaticum yesterday afternoon... 


(as well as some other unbloomed plants Pics of the Paphies will come)


----------



## etex (Dec 30, 2010)

False, but congrats on the new orchids!


TPBM is stoked because they have 2 dendrobiums in bud, in addition to being thrilled their P philippinense var roebelenii is in bud!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2010)

False. 
TPBM just received a bottle of Jolokia hot sauce from a STF member, thanx!


----------



## Clark (Dec 30, 2010)

false.

tpbm has been called 'Bud' by an AOS chair.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 1, 2011)

False,

TPBM is away from his/her plants and is wondering how they are doing...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2011)

False, ggod luck.
TPBM may go swim in the ocean tomorrow!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 1, 2011)

absolutely false!!!!



tpbm doesn't like swimming in cold water


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2011)

generally true

tpbm recently dined on different types/preparations of elk and antelope meat


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2011)

False. But I have some nice hot sauce for that! :evil:
TPBM is going to do laundry and clean a spare bedroom today.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 2, 2011)

false


tpbm is about to have a day off


----------



## NYEric (Jan 2, 2011)

NOpe, but I had 3 days off for each of the last 2 weeks! 
TPBM is still cleaning house.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 3, 2011)

Nope, did that on Friday.

TPBM has a cold. :sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 3, 2011)

false

tpbm recently visited the blizzard-torn nyc/nj area (went to a best-buy store  )


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 5, 2011)

False...

TPBM is moving to a new appartment soon...!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2011)

False

TPBM is tired!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 5, 2011)

true


tpbm likes 3d films


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2011)

false or maybe neutral

tpbm received a replica of the tokyo tower as a christmas gift (key charm)


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 6, 2011)

False, but I have received Eiffel tower in the same form... 

TPBM will dig up some bulbous plants from their mom's garden.... :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2011)

Not unless I want to die a few minutes after!  
TPBM is happy and going to Orchid event in 3 weeks!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 6, 2011)

wellll, true; orchid club meeting next sunday

tpbm recently stayed at a residence in the continental united states which is on land that has never been sold (homesteaded and still in same family)


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 6, 2011)

False, but I have done in a similar residence in Venezuela....

TPBM, has taken the New Years Resolution "not to buy more new plants this year"... and in less than 10 days has already broken it...))))))))))))


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 6, 2011)

false!


tpbm is very full and probably should not have eaten quite so much.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 6, 2011)

false, haven't eaten yet today (hard to believe) and looking forward to it!

tpbm has many pictures to upload!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2011)

False, but that might be a good thing. 
TPBM bought a new paintball marker.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 8, 2011)

is that code for 'a new gun'?  (false)

tpbm is glad to see so many new members here in the last few months and lots of people posting pictures


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2011)

True


cnycharles said:


> is that code for 'a new gun'?


THat's un-PC! 
TPBM is going to VA in a few weeks.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 9, 2011)

false


tpbm feels like he/she could eat a whole box of good humor toasted almond ice cream treats


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2011)

as much as I appreciate ice cream, never... the thought of that much sugar just turns me right off

tpbm may soon not be an orchid club officer! (after a little training)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2011)

True, I am not an orchid club officer.
TPBM Just made Noodles w/ chicken and peanut sauce! Yum!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 10, 2011)

false but i'm hungry


tpbm isn't sure if he/she wants to be off the board of her/his orchid society after almost a decade and may volunteer for the presidency again


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2011)

NFW! 
TPBM is wondering why none of Mayor Bloomberg's friends approach him about a NYC orchid show!?


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 10, 2011)

False....

TPBM has started moving their belongings to the new home...


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 10, 2011)

false


tpbm hopes to get a good night's sleep tonight


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2011)

True.
TPBM is looking forward to chilled thin noodles w/ chicken, cucumber, carrots and peanut sauce for supper! :drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 10, 2011)

dang. sounds fantastic!


tpbm wants to get some chicken bee bong


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 10, 2011)

False! Never mix Chicken, Bees and Bongs! 

TPBM, had (or will have) chicken soup for dinner...


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 10, 2011)

false either venison stew or beef fajitas

tpbm is curious about the fact that it's so cold and snowy down south but around here it's fairly 'mild' (relatively)


----------



## Clark (Jan 15, 2011)

false. i just hate winter temps so much.

tpbm has had flying squirrels in their one-piece coveralls/jumpsuit, at least once in their life.
(i'm talking about Glaucomys sabrinus, maybe yours was a different specie)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2011)

False but that reminds me of a good [dirty] joke!
tpbm is getting the laundry ready to wash.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 15, 2011)

sorta. i'm wearing clothes which are getting dirty and i was planning on doing laundry later....


tpbm likes to eat. maybe a little too much...


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2011)

I think true....hehe

TPBM is recovering from a cold....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2011)

False, thank goodness. [Hint: if you feel a cold coming on take vitamen E-Fish Oil and vitamen C!]
TPBM must post thread about orchid books.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2011)

false

tpbm was surprised to see an adult bald eagle (with a huge wingspan) flying over the highway/their car near their uncle's farm (no big water nearby either), and then on the way back from binghamton, saw an immature bald eagle with head feathers starting to whiten, sitting in a tree right next to the bridge over the susquehanna river. was within 30 yds each time. last few years have seen eagle in winter within 5-15 miles of the same spot as this adult one 

had camera in bag, but no chance to get pictures


----------



## Clark (Jan 17, 2011)

false. but having similar experience trying to capture a spectacular Northern Harrier around the corner.

tpbm bagged a couple of wallhangers this week, while holding their canon.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 17, 2011)

false


tpbm is gonna see an old friend


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2011)

false. going birding.

tpbm failed to capture on memory card(or film), the northeastern beach tiger beetle, at 2 locations during 4 attempts.
(gave it a honest effort!)


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2011)

true, since i've failed to see it at a beach or take a picture of it

tpbm, while visiting the liberty bell in philadelphia pa in 1976, climbed underneath the protective rope and looked up into the bell (lots of metal framework holding it steady/together)


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 22, 2011)

False. Interesting though!

TPBM just came back from a orchid nursery!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2011)

False. J&L ?
TPBM is going to do early laundry, then play/reff Paintball in the snow!


----------



## Clark (Jan 24, 2011)

1/2 true. but I am painting today. 

tpbm had no problem flipping an ornithologist the bird yesterday, while enjoying my other hobby.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2011)

no, but I did see another eagle on the way back up rt 26 again yesterday (15 miles further east than before)

tpbm wonders about things sometimes...


----------



## hardy (Jan 25, 2011)

Hm false... I wonder about things A LOT, heheh

TPBM is delighted to find the game is still on :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2011)

True, it keeps us involved in a personal way. 
TPBM is at work late.


----------



## Clark (Jan 28, 2011)

false.

tpbm's crystal ball is showing a snowblower in the near future.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope not! For now it is 80+ deg F but know knows what the winter will bring...

tpbm is going to change fish tank water.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 28, 2011)

False

TPBM shares his office with Dobby, the Free Elf (Harry Potter)... :evilmy new colleague not only looks like Dobby, but has also a "similar" name "Robbie"... and yes, he has accepted the similarities, and has a pic of Dobby on his desk as a private gag: family photo!)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2011)

False, thank goodness. 
TPBM is going to an Orchid open house or Orchid show this weekend.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 28, 2011)

true!


tpbm is trying to fight the urge to buy plants


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2011)

well, actually no; buying plants for orchid club

tpbm is playing online cards


----------



## Clark (Jan 29, 2011)

false.

tpbm will visit a honey hole today.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2011)

don't know... (probably not in that case)

tpbm had blue cornmeal pancakes for breakfast this morning (first time!)


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 31, 2011)

False. Sounds good though!

TPBM is finding more space for more orchids!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 31, 2011)

true!!!


tpbm just got his/her first Cyp!


----------



## Clark (Feb 2, 2011)

false. we killed $150.00 worth and are done with them.

tpbm thinks micranthum and american standard have some shape similarities between them. :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2011)

True, especially v. eburneum.
TPBM is ordering more orchids!


----------



## etex (Feb 2, 2011)

True- always a safe TPBM on this forum.


TPBM's deck is covered in ice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 2, 2011)

False -- no ice, thank you, Mother Nature. But almost 2 feet of snow altogether.

TPBM is so looking forward to Spring!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 2, 2011)

true

tpbm is not overly pleased at the moment for an undisclosed reason


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2011)

False, but I hope it doesn't involve Australian orchids! 
TPBM is surprised by cat's antics to get attention!


----------



## Clark (Feb 3, 2011)

false. but you just reminded me of some of my flings.

tpbm has been bleaching gardening supplies the last few nights.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 3, 2011)

false


tpbm likes dirty jokes


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2011)

True! :evil:
TPBM is eating cookies.


----------



## nikv (Feb 3, 2011)

False, I'm driniking my first cup of coffee of the day and enjoying it!.

TPBM has more Classical and Opera music in his/her iPod than any other genre.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 4, 2011)

false, no ipod though if I did it would have a healthy amount of classical




NYEric said:


> False, but I hope it doesn't involve Australian orchids!


no, not australian ones, but american ones that were supposed to be shipped for our orchid compotting clinic this weekend from down south. (not a slippertalker, of course) (grrr)

tpbm just finished off a whole bag of microwave popcorn and is thinking now about a chocolate milkshake! mmm


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 4, 2011)

i am now! yum!



tpbm may have to have a milkshake tomorrow


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2011)

false. milk= poison for some.

tpbm has never partied like, or with- Charlie Sheen.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2011)

Er, False.. 
TPBM is up way too early but is getting plant work done.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2011)

um, got up kind of late today (and fell asleep again before making that milkshake, so it will happen today!)

tpbm has been forgetting to post that they have a mexipedium in tall bud!
(and just had that milkshake - vanilla and coffee ice cream, chocolate syrup and milk :drool: )


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 6, 2011)

false


tpbm recently dropped a plant and broke off about 1/3 of the flowers


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2011)

False, but I've been there. ity:
TPBM killed some persistent mealies today.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 6, 2011)

false. and my spray yesterday wasn't terribly effective.....


tpbm is gonna get a bite to eat


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 6, 2011)

just did

tpbm saw two adult eagles flying around each other over interstate 81 just south of cortland today!


----------



## Clark (Feb 7, 2011)

false.

tpbm went to bed at halftime last night.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 7, 2011)

false


tpbm watched fewer than five minutes of the superbowl, including commercials


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2011)

True, helped a friend move! 
TPBM will coordinate a trip w/ a visit to an Orchid nursery at the end of this month.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2011)

false (in june though)

tpbm went immediately to bed after work and slept for six hours (and is now doing email at 1am)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2011)

False, Though I went to bed early 10 PM. was up at 1 AM watering plants. 
TPBM has a tire problem to fix.


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2011)

false. but if the potholes don't get filled soon.

tpbm has been invited by state g-man to shoot coyote over bait.
dude said it was a study, bait is roadkill whitetail.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 9, 2011)

false


tpbm is probably gonna leave work early this weekend to hit up an orchid show!


----------



## Clark (Feb 11, 2011)

false.
tpbm was so dissappointed with last year's show, it has not even been mentioned in this house.
Last year I got to listen to vendors complain about the lack of heat in the building, buds dropping, blah, blah, blah. Eff it.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

False, I love any show.
TPBM will not make NH show but will be at Deep Cut, NJ.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 11, 2011)

TRUE! 

TPBM has preorders to pick up!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

Not yet but I'm going to go thru the vendor list imeediately. 
TPBM is an orchid addict.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 11, 2011)

TRUE!  (Glad to be one as well!)

TPBM has a slippertalk member phone #.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

True, numerous members. It's the support/intervention network! 
TPBM is will have hamburgers for dinner! :drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 11, 2011)

false


tpbm is gonna make an executive decision in the next few days which may or may not be appropriate....


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2011)

False! - Never assume responsibility for which you may suffer. 
TPBM is LOL!


----------



## Clark (Feb 11, 2011)

a little true.

tpbm is eating dinner alone tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2011)

was true at the time

tpbm gets menu envy whenever eric muehlbauer posts on 'what's fer dinner'


----------



## Clark (Feb 12, 2011)

false. i would never want to be him.

tpbm is in a good mood today.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 12, 2011)

true...so far


tpbm likes cinnamon rolls


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2011)

true!

tpbm is wondering whether or not that those faint memories of days without snow on the ground, were actual memories or mirages of wishful thinking


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2011)

False, the snow is actually mostly gone in NYC!!!
TPBM is going to have desert now!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 13, 2011)

false


tpbm is about to go to an orchid show!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 14, 2011)

False.

TPBM is ready for next month orchid purchases!


----------



## Clark (Feb 15, 2011)

true. if it happens at my pricepoint.

tpbm needs a dip, after checking out 2011 SI Swimsuit issue.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2011)

False, although I saw th cover and was thinking it looked like Denise Richards with augmentation!  
TPBM is ordering orchids again!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 15, 2011)

if the permits show up soon...

tpbm is surprised to find that they have a dendrobium in bud!


----------



## Clark (Feb 16, 2011)

false. mine is finished. such a skank.

tpbm is making popcorn for the cliochi/hans herman thread.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2011)

I was thinking about it but it looks cool for a moment. 
TPBM ate 1/2 box of cookies today!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2011)

false, only six cookies of a girl scout cookie sleeve (chocolate thin mints!)

tpbm has a new living room floor (but requires 'swiffering'... have to learn new cleaning terminology  )


----------



## nikv (Feb 16, 2011)

False, my quartersawn white oak floors are original to the house (1947). Don't know whether or not my housekeeper uses a swiffer.

TPBM has difficulty growing Phrags and wonders what he/she does wrong.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2011)

true

tpbm is debating something...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2011)

False. Choose the blond! 
TPBM is going to bed soon.


----------



## Clark (Feb 17, 2011)

if 7hrs. from now is soon, then true.

tpbm's potting/gardening bench equals a washing machine, clothes dryer, and a couple of pizza boxes.


----------



## nikv (Feb 17, 2011)

Not quite true. My greenhouse is off the laundry room, so I do make use of the dryer and folding table. No piza boxes, however.

TPBM has a Schomburgkia crispa blooming for the first time in their greenhouse.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2011)

False on all four counts! 
TPBM has a paph in bloom finally after the cat face-rubbed off the first 2 buds!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2011)

false to cats or paph blooms (or buds)

tpbm has learned that they will be working saturdays now (sigh)


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 18, 2011)

false. learned it a while ago....


tpbm hopes to have a job in the {near} future where he/she won't have to work weekends


----------



## Clark (Feb 18, 2011)

true. but unlikely for me.

tpbm seen a stinkbug today, near their home.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 19, 2011)

false


tpbm likes the movie and the soundtrack for Hedwig and the Angry Inch


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2011)

i've never heard of it/them

tpbm is watching snow go sideways outside their window (and was in shirtsleeves outside the day before)


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 20, 2011)

false but only because it's not snowing


tpbm is looking for new boots


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2011)

True. and football cleats too.
TPBM is off tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2011)

false

tpbm is wondering who on the forum will be the first to find morels this year!


----------



## Clark (Feb 21, 2011)

not at the moment. false.

tpbm used the force this weekend to get extremely favorable pricing, on their first flat screen TV.
Chrissy goes numb at these events, but I have fun.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2011)

False, no flat screen until my orchid desires are satisfied!
TPBM will get vie to get a big flat screen TV and new mega-gig X-box 360 to play with their own video game avatar by X-mas.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 21, 2011)

false, but that sounds like big fun!


tpbm likes oatmeal


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2011)

True, thanx for the breakfast idea!
TPBM likes lemon meringue pie!


----------



## Clark (Feb 21, 2011)

true, if its the only thing on the table.

tpbm likes blueberry pie, with flaky crust.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 21, 2011)

true!


tpbm likes chocolate cream pie and banana cream pie and coconut cream pie


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2011)

Only Chocolate cream pie
TPBM is also having steak for dinner!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 21, 2011)

hmmm, i'm noticing a definite trend here! :drool:
oh, false. baked seasoned chicken

tpbm pretty much likes all desserts so would answer true to most of the above questions


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2011)

Mostly true, except for Ughhh! rhubarb! 
TPBM needs to start working out more.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 22, 2011)

That's true! But you don't like rhubarb custard pie???:sob:

TPBM is preparing for their orchid show this weekend.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Kind of true. I'm mentally preparing my list for the Orchid Society of Alberta Show in Edmonton this weekend.  I can hardly wait. 

TPBM visited with another Slippertalk member recently.


----------



## Clark (Feb 23, 2011)

6 weeks ago, true?

tpbm will be in the bush today, chasing the not-so-common, Common Redpoll.
hopefully, i'll canonize them.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 23, 2011)

false


tpbm is crazy about a newly bloomed plant


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 24, 2011)

False!

TPBM ideal vacation is to stay home with their orchids!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2011)

False! 
TPBM's ideal vacation is to take their lottery winnings to a place like OZ or OL and buy stud plants!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 24, 2011)

false (why not just buy parkside orchids and be done with it?) 

tpbm is getting a little peeved with........ (nothing to do with slippertalk(ers)) 
:viking:


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 24, 2011)

very, very true


tpbm wishes "in with the love, out with the jive" breathing exercises would help him/her


----------



## Clark (Feb 26, 2011)

true.

tpbm thinks CNN has retards for management.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2011)

don't watch, don't know

tpbm can see that getting a new 'free' phone (only with higher subscription plan) will cost them more money in the long run


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2011)

True!
TPBM cant believe there's such a thing as rhubarb custard! :viking:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2011)

False, you poor culinarily deprived city-dweller! oke:

TPBM came home with a dozen orchid waifs this weekend. Poor things -- needed a new home...


----------



## koshki (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok, I'll play.

False: Sadly, I wasn't able to attend any shows or society meetings this weekend! :sob:

TPBM: Doesn't grow heirloom tomatoes!


----------



## Clark (Feb 27, 2011)

true. beefsteak.

tpbm is done with coffee this morning.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 27, 2011)

false
mmm... coffee


tpbm wants to have lots of cinnamon rolls this morning


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2011)

Always true.
TPBM schooled some paintball buddies today!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2011)

false

tpbm repotted some paphs today


----------



## Clark (Feb 28, 2011)

false.

after only one beer,
tpbm thinks bozo the clown, and client #9, are from the same gene pool.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2011)

False, but som e of my co-workers...
TPBM is having no [bad] luck w/ 2 rare phrag crosses.


----------



## Clark (Mar 1, 2011)

false. more than two.

tpbm thinks Sotomayor and Qaddafi were seperated at birth.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 2, 2011)

hmm, don't know the first

tpbm will be happy when all the overhead sprinkler systems at work are clear of rust (sigh)


----------



## etex (Mar 2, 2011)

True-will be happy for you!


TPBM has some super paphs coming in the mail


----------



## koshki (Mar 2, 2011)

False! A couple brassavolas are expected today!

TPBM: Can't resist bidding on orchids on eBay!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 2, 2011)

If it wasn't for the custom, Phyto and CITES nonsense that would be true.

TPBM: is going home to his wife and is very happy about it (newly wed...)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2011)

Not me! (but "good luck" for you!)
TPBM is making purchase list for big orchid show!


----------



## Clark (Mar 2, 2011)

false.

tpbm knows the pen is mightier than the sword, and slashed a huge amount of interest off their morgage with a ReFi.


----------



## koshki (Mar 2, 2011)

TRUE!!! Plus, making bi-weekly payments and contesting property taxes has saved even more!

TPBM: has never participated in the ST Auction, but is excited about it!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2011)

False!
TPBM has a few nice plants to put in the auction.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 3, 2011)

was thinking about it

tpbm just had the pleasure of cleaning out their non-draining kitchen sink


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2011)

false. it is typically the bathroom sink.

tpbm thinks I need a check-up, from the neck up.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 3, 2011)

true...um... i mean, false?
:crazy:


tpbm is a bit angry and frustrated with a supervisor


----------



## nikv (Mar 3, 2011)

False, I 'm actually happy with the management team where I work.

TPBM is planning to donate a couple items to this year's plant auction.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2011)

might

tpbm could use losing a few pounds


----------



## Clark (Mar 5, 2011)

20. 

tpbm will tell me when it is safe to remove the burlap on the brugmansia.
first winter, i'm clueless.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2011)

Er, what!?!?  I think not!
TPBM has a gazillion things to do today.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2011)

probably a few at least 

tpbm saw that the snow had finally melted at the nearby high school outdoor basketball court so went and ran around for a while (8" of snow again tomorrow night after a possible 1 1/2" of rain tonight and tomorrow)


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2011)

False, warm and 60F in NYC, no snow! 
TPBM changed the filter cartridges s in the R.O. water purifier today.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 5, 2011)

false


the snow in tpbm's yard has melted enough to see the flowers on his/her Helleborus niger


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 6, 2011)

Heh heh. Not a chance. Still two feet of snow everywhere; some fresh overnight.

TPBM has been visiting the grow-ops of other members of their orchid society this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2011)

false, went to meeting though

tpbm saw over a dozen cars off the road this afternoon due to snow


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2011)

False in upper 50's today.
TPBM just had cookies and milk and will follow with chocolate cordial!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 7, 2011)

false but that sounded tasty

tpbm wishes someone else would step in for the orchid society presidency


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2011)

True, there should be 6 month term limit so Prez's dont burn out!! 
TPBM is stressed!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 7, 2011)

well I was, but now that i'm home and don't have to drive anywhere or deal with work i'm feeling much better!

tpbm is confused about a recipe they just checked out and realized they had way too little of one ingredient


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2011)

False
TPBM ordered plants from 2 vendors today.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 7, 2011)

false


tpbm is finding that the pair of boots he/she wants are sold out until mid april at the earliest


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2011)

False, they haven't been made in years! 
TPBM is getting some good (sounding) compots.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 9, 2011)

that was last month

tpbm thinks that some aussie plants will soon be in the states!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2011)

True.
TPBM is surprised at how slow pterostylis curta grows!


----------



## Clark (Mar 11, 2011)

i lack the experience.

tpbm poisoned themselves recently, with readily available milk.
it was late at nite, i was weak...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2011)

1/2 true. It was complimentary mango ice cream while I was waiting for take-out indian food. 
TPBM will be busy this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 11, 2011)

true

tpbm was surprised this afternoon when leaving from work they found a box from australia in the grower's utility room (and is now busy sorting and packing tiny bulbs)


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 12, 2011)

Wish it was true!!! 

TPBM started taking samples for their phd project...


----------



## Clark (Mar 12, 2011)

false.

tpbm quit college due to the infestation of liberal retards on campus grounds.
i don't need the bullshit.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 12, 2011)

false. i've just been watching where i step.....


tpbm is going to give a talk to the general public about basic orchid growing


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2011)

false
TPBM is on mealy and scale watch! :viking:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 12, 2011)

kinda true but mostly thrips. speaking of....


tpbm will be spraying for thrips tonight as part of an on-going pesticide rotation program


----------



## Clark (Mar 13, 2011)

false. not a pest in sight.

tpbm can hear their coffee maker.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2011)

No way!
TPBM knows its what you cant see that wil hurt you most!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2011)

while I know that this can be true, I can still see mealybugs!

tpbm is pondering breakfast


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 13, 2011)

false


tpbm is trying to resist going on an orchid buying spree


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2011)

False, just being selective. 
TPBM is figuring out which plants to put on STF auction!


----------



## Clark (Mar 14, 2011)

false. the back half of 2010 was a disaster for me.

tpbm is doing some paving for 2011.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah about 2.5 miles with a few bridges in between!! 
TPBM is deciding whether to auction off damn non-blooming pleurothalid!


----------



## etex (Mar 14, 2011)

False-have no pleurothalids,yet

TPBM has been off forum for 2 days and sees there are 826 unread posts.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 14, 2011)

false but i'm often surprised by the number of posts after an absence


tpbm has one orchid in spike


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 14, 2011)

half true, I am not, but I have some orchids in spikes

TPBM will go to an orchids show in less than one week and will come back with a "bunch" of new plants...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 14, 2011)

False, but 2 weeks.. BAM!
TPBM will sort small pieces and soak some CHC tonight!


----------



## hardy (Mar 14, 2011)

False, but I'll need to wash a small batch of sphagnum soon ^^

TPBM has been away for a long time


----------



## koshki (Mar 14, 2011)

False.

TPBM has been waiting for a year's worth of credit card statements to download, getting ready to start taxes!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 15, 2011)

so, so happy that's false!

tpbm is waiting for the erie canal trail to de-snow itself so they can ride their bike on it


----------



## Clark (Mar 16, 2011)

false. no snow here now.

tpbm will add lipstick to their honey hole today.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 16, 2011)

false


tpbm is happy that the bossman had to go into work last night at 3 am to answer an alarm and that he/she didn't have to go in


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 17, 2011)

I admit to being happy to not being at work at 3am!

tpbm saw two bluebirds while they were riding their bike this afternoon 
(plus a ton of robins, blackbirds, geese, mourning doves etc etc)


----------



## Clark (Mar 19, 2011)

false. that was a month ago. 1st time for eastern variety. western was years ago.

tpbm's gadwalls and teal hated the lipstick.
i'll be back.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 25, 2011)

False.

TPBM is excited about tomorrow!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2011)

False. I went to SEPOS yesterday and bought all the good plants! oke:
TPBM will get some rest tomorrow!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 26, 2011)

false. work work work


tpbm needs to start his/her tomato seeds


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 26, 2011)

Could be true!! I ma thinking of putting some gor atry this year, but there is no proper place ready yet...! 

TPBM is trying to find an economical & effective way to make pigeons go away without killing them!!! :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 26, 2011)

thankfully false


tpbm is amused by http://www.kittywigs.com/


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2011)

True but girl was upset.
TPBM will go into work today only to post photos to STF!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 26, 2011)

false; done today not going back

tpbm recently saw a pothole that a volkswagen beetle could disappear into


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2011)

true!

tpbm is wondering if people have fallen asleep


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2011)

false. but could use a nap.

tpbm jogged for second time since August, over the weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 5, 2011)

false been long time since jogging, bike now

tpbm recently made a pie out of parsnips  (from recipe, and it was good!)


----------



## koshki (Apr 5, 2011)

False! But I have rhubarb in the refrigerator for a pie! (And I make a darn good pie!)

TPBM Has never submitted a plant for judging.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2011)

False.
TPBM is traveling to an orchid show this weekend.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 6, 2011)

False! Have fun in Canada!!!

TPBM finds orchids with no hybrid common name annoying.


----------



## Clark (Apr 7, 2011)

nope.

tpbm will apply lime to their Poa asap.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 7, 2011)

false; I put my lime in my key ---- pie

tpbm would love a whole weekend off


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 7, 2011)

true!true!true!true!


tpbm found a spike the other day and was a little surprised


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 7, 2011)

More than a little! I had just looked at the plant the day before and didn't see a spike, but today, there it was!

TPBM is heavily into repotting this week, wanting to get it finished before warm weather requires outdoor work.


----------



## etex (Apr 8, 2011)

True- lots of repotting this week.


TPBM is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 8, 2011)

TRUE - will be busy - monthly orchid club meeting - Norito is coming!

TPBM is going to be participating in our Annual ST Auction!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 9, 2011)

true

tpbm found a nice colony of leeks the other day


----------



## Clark (Apr 11, 2011)

false.

tpbm witnessed ospreys doing it, in the park over weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2011)

False, did you take photos!? 
TPBM wishes they could be doing it! :crazy:


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2011)

I wish to be doing anything other than being at work.. spent 10.5 hours there today will be there overtime each day and then work whole weekend (ugh)

tpbm spotted a kingfisher flying in front of their car and then landing on a perch over cold brook last weekend


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 12, 2011)

false



tpbm is getting over his/her first cold in years


----------



## koshki (Apr 12, 2011)

False!

TPBM is getting ready for his/her OS' show this weekend!!!


----------



## Clark (Apr 13, 2011)

false.

tpbm will canonize Passerina ciris, tomorrow.


----------



## Clark (Apr 15, 2011)

true.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2011)

Clark said:


> true.



.... and? oke:

(hope they turned out)

tpbm just made a tiny leap and bought a led spotlight (very small) to supplement lighting for their australian tubers


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2011)

false.

tpbm is married to T-8's.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 20, 2011)

False! T-12

TPBM has put their orchids outside.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2011)

false; don't want the wind to blow them away (or get frostbite) or the dogs in back yard to play fetch with them (or the chocolate lab eating them...)

tpbm is enjoying their 'weekend' today, but has learned that next weekend (easter) which they were supposed to have off, everyone will be working

no emoticons are found which truly express tpbm's proper state of mind at this time...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2011)

False, they are probably just not suitable for viewing here.
TPBM has no practice tonight so will be working on plant maintenance.


----------



## koshki (Apr 20, 2011)

False! It's hubby's birthday, so I am cooking!

TPBM has no more room under his/her lights to buy any more plants.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHHA!!!:rollhappy: 
No, seriously!? 

TPBM does not see an end to orchid addiction!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2011)

i'm not addicted..... 

tpbm is wondering if their remaining australian tuber orchids are going to sprout?


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 20, 2011)

false but i'm excited for your's!
(hope them Corybas go well!)

tpbm has supported slippertalk either monetarily, with a donation for the auction or otherwise


----------



## koshki (Apr 20, 2011)

True! True! True! True!

TPBM is the real orchid nazi!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 20, 2011)

false but watch your freakin' grammar and spelling around me.....


tpbm, at one point or another during in his/her time growing orchids, thoughts Paphs were funny lookin'


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2011)

it's still true! 

tpbm hasn't seen any corybas shoots come up yet :/


----------



## Heather (Apr 20, 2011)

False!

TPBM wonders what ever happened to the member who started this thread!


----------



## koshki (Apr 21, 2011)

True! Seriously, I was just wondering who that was!

TPBM is wondering if he/she made some offending typo or grammar errors????


----------



## Clark (Apr 21, 2011)

you have me mixed up with somebody else. low priority.

tpbm hopes to get within 15meters with Ursa americanus, tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2011)

False The last thing I need is some bird poop on my head! 
TPBM is considering driving down to Redlands!


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 21, 2011)

NYEric said:


> False The last thing I need is some bird poop on my head!




:rollhappy: From a black bear .

False-too long of a drive from Seattle.

TPBM recently had a plant nominated for an AOS award.


----------



## Heather (Apr 21, 2011)

False, TPBM thinks Eric needs to work on his Latin skills - or at least his Google ones!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2011)

True definitely latin! 
TPBM is tired.


----------



## Sirius (Apr 21, 2011)

True. Repotting carnivorous plants and smoking a pork shoulder took all day, and I only slept three hours last night. 

TPBM is ready to start knocking over banks if gas prices get higher this week!!!


----------



## koshki (Apr 21, 2011)

False...tough to make a get away in wheelchair, lol!

TPBM thinks spring will never come!


----------



## Clark (Apr 23, 2011)

false. i saw turkeys doing it yesterday.

tpbm was able to get within 30ft. of a black bear yesterday.
seen 3, all very uncooperative.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 24, 2011)

false never seen bear in wild yet amazingly enough

tpbm is glad to have a whole 1.5 days off from work!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 25, 2011)

False, I have almost a week off (from university, if it could be considered a job....)

TPBM found 2 more orchid species he/she hadn't noticed before in their region...


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2011)

very nice! no orchids out here yet  though might find some locally that I've found elsewhere in the state

tpbm will never get a tan if the present weather conditions persist all spring/summer


----------



## etex (Apr 25, 2011)

False.



TPBM is looking forward to going to the Shreveport Show later this week


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2011)

False.
TPBM will call me when native orchids emerge.


----------



## Clark (Apr 25, 2011)

true.

tpbm will discover lady slippers 11,000ft. from their bedroom window. i promise.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 25, 2011)

False. Really? I would have to stop by one of these days.

TPBM is on an orchid budget!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2011)

yes, sort of; though i've spent more than usual there are a lot of things i've wanted but not purchased (steely nerves! :rollhappy: )

tpbm loves looking at a certain something


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 25, 2011)

True...:evil:

TPBM, has had a great easter weekend...


----------



## Clark (Apr 25, 2011)

false. my inlaws were over.

tpbm served easter dinner on paper plates.


----------



## koshki (Apr 25, 2011)

False, but we didn't do much to celebrate, either.

TPBM is anxiously awaiting the arrival of his/her ST auction plants!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2011)

false, i'll be sender not receiver

tpbm just took bread out of the oven and ate a few slices while they were still steaming! :drool: lots of butter


----------



## Clark (Apr 26, 2011)

false. i don't bake anymore.

tpbm will go commando on Broadway today.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 26, 2011)

False. Musicals aren't my cup of tea and my wife would notice my dereliction of suitable under garments.

tpbm is supposed to be revising a manuscript which has to be at the editor by Friday but is instead honing their work-avoidance-behavior skills.


----------



## koshki (Apr 26, 2011)

False about what I'm supposed to be doing, but as far as my "term paper avoidance behavior"...or "time to organize my sock drawer", TRUE!!!

TPBM has neglected housework to take care of orchids, and received the wrath of a spouse for it!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 26, 2011)

maybe someday

tpbm is relaxing to the sound of more rain falling outside


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 27, 2011)

false



tpbm woke up a little late this morning


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 27, 2011)

:rollhappy: OH so TRUE! My husband was getting up to go to work when I finished the auction listings!
TPBM is bidding in the auction this final week!


----------



## jmelot (Apr 27, 2011)

True... on the cactus!

tpbm procrastinated by mounting another phal last night...


----------



## Clark (Apr 28, 2011)

false. had my pet in mind.

tpbm thinks his/her horsetails(Equisetum) are toast.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 28, 2011)

false thousands and millions around here all under water at the moment

tpbm is smiling about something


----------



## luvsorchids (Apr 29, 2011)

True-listening to the Super Bloom Booster. I can swear the orchids are smiling too.

TPBM spent the afternoon/evening at an event, saw many coworkers and colleagues they hadn't seen for a long time, and had a blast .


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 29, 2011)

false


tpbm is happy the migraine medicine is working!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2011)

False, I very rarely get headaches, thank goodness. - Feel better. ity:
TPBM Just ordered new plants!


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 29, 2011)

False, but received two boxes today 

TPBM, is happy that the weekend is already "here"


----------



## koshki (Apr 29, 2011)

True! We get to plant my new cyps tomorrow!

TPBM has a busy weekend in the garden planned!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 29, 2011)

sort of; saturday in the garden means watering and spraying chems at work again but sunday in the garden will be our cnyos annual spring orchid auction! 
http://www.cnyos.org all are welcome, come bid on some plants! 

uh oh, tp right here forgot to ask a tpbm question!


----------



## Clark (Apr 30, 2011)

true.

tpbm will plant over 700 merigolds, 9ft above existing grade.


----------



## koshki (Apr 30, 2011)

Ahh, sorry no. Marigolds just don't ring my bell, so to speak!

TPBM spent a happy afternoon installing a new birdhouse!


----------



## likespaphs (May 2, 2011)

false


tpbm has gotten some groovy plants from the slippertalk auctions!


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2011)

False! 
But I hope I sent one!

Tpbm is happy spring is finally here and enjoying the garden!


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2011)

true!

tpbm would enjoy waterboarding Pervez Musharraf and his staff.


----------



## cnycharles (May 6, 2011)

don't know people mentioned (don't watch news)

tpbm finally found a time slot to mail out some auction plants!


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2011)

False, I'm on hold to send some.
TPBM has 3-4 plant orders pending.


----------



## likespaphs (May 6, 2011)

false. i had one i had forgotten but it has arrived!


tpbm is gonna plant cyp seedlings from Garden at Post Hill soon!


----------



## cnycharles (May 6, 2011)

false, but maybe see some natural ones outside soon

tpbm thought their head was going to explode after they drank a frozen beverage too quickly during lunch today


----------



## likespaphs (May 6, 2011)

false but i heard that if one gives oneself 'an ice cream headache' while one has a migraine, it gets rid of the migraine


tpbm likes to eat cookies


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2011)

This is a joke, right? 1/2 bag/day! 
TPBM is out of cookies and getting sugar high from marshmallows!


----------



## cnycharles (May 7, 2011)

ick

tpbm is very upset because they had to work all day, and work late, and that meant missing two different chicken barbecues! :sob:


----------



## likespaphs (May 8, 2011)

false

tpbm just potted up some Cyp seedlings


----------



## Clark (May 10, 2011)

false. good luck to you.

tpbm hopes, the robins that took the 5A sphag from my neo pots, get a rash on their little bottoms.


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2011)

:rollhappy: false - I'll bet the owner of new world orchids put them up to it, so that you would have to buy more!  

tpbm has completed at least 80% of their dish-washing for the day during their day off (stack has built for at least 1.5 weeks), and is now contemplating either doing laundry or heading out to look for native orchids up north


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2011)

False but I'm hoping you'll call me when the cyps are coming up!
TPBM is working late.


----------



## cnycharles (May 10, 2011)

NYEric said:


> False but I'm hoping you'll call me when the cyps are coming up!
> TPBM is working late.



will be true tomorrow, and the next day, and the next, and... 
(I will check the fen just up north here; likely the yellows are emerging. if they are here, then they will be at labrador hollow)

tpbm finished washing all of their dishes finally tonight, overall which took several hours total today (ack); nice way to spend a day off from work


----------



## likespaphs (May 10, 2011)

false


tpbm just signed up to get orchid digest


----------



## cnycharles (May 11, 2011)

would be nice to have, but also like having my money used elsewhere

tpbm tonight went up into the adirondacks to check on the first emerging native orchids


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 11, 2011)

Nope. oke: Did you find any?

TPBM is enjoying an ice cream cone because today feels like a summer day. Hoorah! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2011)

False, but I have soy ice cream waiting at home! 
TPBM is sending M.O.'s for orchid orders tomorrow!


----------



## Clark (May 12, 2011)

false.

tpbm went to photograph cyps. in situ today, but ended up reporting orchid theft to state ranger instead.


----------



## likespaphs (May 12, 2011)

son of a......!
false


tpbm is about to clean house


----------



## Clark (May 14, 2011)

false. because...

tpbm took off and flew south to engage in vouyeristic acts involving avarian subjects.


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2011)

false (though I did find some yellow ladyslippers and pad leaf orchids emerging)

tpbm is wondering....


----------



## Clark (May 16, 2011)

ok. ya got me. true.

tpbm wonders if Rachel Maddow's shrink, get's her 50hrs./week, from one client.


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2011)

don't know the person

tpbm has read about using dryer fabric softener sheets to repel fungus gnats and has cut strips to use in their aussie tuber pots (little winged b#$%[email protected] are everywhere)


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2011)

True but dont need them there.
TPBM has a stanhopea project with gnat issues!


----------



## likespaphs (May 19, 2011)

false (do you know about funnel traps?)


tpbm knows about funnel traps....


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 19, 2011)

No he doesn't.

tpbm is going home to a lovely dinner with their wife.


----------



## nikv (May 19, 2011)

False. I'm not married. But I will be having dinner with a friend from junior high school whom I haven't seen in thirty-three years. Looking forward to it!

TPBM loves using Facebook to reconnect with old friends.


----------



## jtrmd (May 19, 2011)

I use it to play 'Pot Farm',but thats about it.

TPBM is doing laundry or about to.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2011)

False takin gtime off tomorrow to work on apt and will do wash then.
TPBM is wondering what building inspector will think of livingroom full of plants!


----------



## Clark (May 19, 2011)

false. ask him about political donations if he gives you any ****.

tpbm has photographed the leafless wonder, Dendrophylax lindenii, in situ, recently.


----------



## cnycharles (May 19, 2011)

false, and I haven't stepped on any cottonmouths, either 

tpbm is wishing...


----------



## likespaphs (May 19, 2011)

true


tpbm gets to have a state inspection of his/her workplace soon


----------



## Clark (May 23, 2011)

false. thank the maker.

not so long ago,
tpbm has had coffee amongst the owls.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2011)

False.
TPBM is waiting for a plant order from a STF'r.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 23, 2011)

Nope, got mine a couple weeks ago.

TPBM is sipply bubbly white wine and eating strawberries. :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Nope, got mine a couple weeks ago.
> 
> TPBM is sipplybubbly white wine and eating strawberries. :drool:



 looks like someone was sipplying a lot of that wine! (false)

tpbm took someone from work out to see the native orchids tonight (and it only sprinkled on us a little bit, there was no thunder/lightning and no tornadoes were within several hundred miles)


----------



## Heather (May 24, 2011)

False however, 

Tpbm is very concerned about all the people we know in the path of the storms tonight. Getting tired of this weather!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 24, 2011)

True to both!



cnycharles said:


> looks like someone was sipplying a lot of that wine!



OMG, I only had one glass, I swear. Or was it two? 

TPBM needs to unload some of their collection before they end up having to water 24/7....


----------



## cnycharles (May 24, 2011)

alas it could be... maybe

tpbm saw four native orchids on a road trip today


----------



## likespaphs (May 25, 2011)

false

tpbm got to whitewash today!


----------



## paphioboy (May 26, 2011)

False. TPBM ate 2 cloves of raw garlic in an attempt to stifle common cold...


----------



## Clark (May 26, 2011)

false.

tpbm feels like an ******* sometimes.


----------



## likespaphs (May 26, 2011)

absolutely true


tpbm likes mint


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2011)

Definitely, but believe it or not, I have a terrible time growing it here! We use it so much in cooking it never seems to get really established and spread like the nuisance it's known to be. Drives me nuts! 

TPBM is eating free pizza from work!


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2011)

False, but had a piece of free sushi! 
TPBM is doing plant maintenance tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (May 26, 2011)

probably not, laundry beckons

tpbm on recent orchid trip, prided themselves out loud for not stepping on any plants (like others did) and a few minutes later realized that just before they spoke up they had stepped on a really nice one.... (sigh)


----------



## likespaphs (May 26, 2011)

d'oh! false but i may have done it previously....


tpbm often pollinates wild orchids when he/she comes across them


----------



## likespaphs (May 29, 2011)

true!


tpbm can't wait for 'summer hours'


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2011)

False, same as always! 

TPBM was wondering if Brian was just going to keep talking to himself!


----------



## cnycharles (May 29, 2011)

um, false! 

tpbm is now quite comfy now that they've wrapped up some cold packs in a towel and placed them on their lap between themselves and their laptop (ahhhhh)


----------



## Heather (May 29, 2011)

False, my hot laptop is still on my lap but that's a good idea! 

TPBM finally has one window in the kitchen with a screen in it!


----------



## Clark (May 30, 2011)

false. two. plus a 32" entry door. but we have a screen door. so three screens.

out of the blue,
tpbm was able to enjoy _Passerina cyanea_, for the first time.
these were everywhere along the Delaware R. this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (May 30, 2011)

nice pun, but false - first saw around our front yard as a kid and every few years after that. very cool!

tpbm, on memorial day (day of remembrance), tpbm's boss forgot to send them help to finish watering after sending everyone else home, and was the last person at work this afternoon


----------



## Sirius (May 30, 2011)

False. I would love to have your job though, so if you quit maybe you can hook me up. I have been applying for weeks now with no luck. Next week I am applying for minimum wage jobs in another field just to have something.

TPBM wants to just pack a backpack and start walking until they hit the ocean.


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2011)

been there. it is a dead end.

tpbm knows exponents would be insufficient for counting the local population of ticks and no-see-ums this year.


----------



## Heather (Jun 1, 2011)

False, I'm pretty happy with the lack of bugs I see in Sacto. 
Except for the earwigs, which creep me out to no end!

TPBM is concerned and wishing things would turn around.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2011)

Absolutely true.

TPBM is looking forward to a good sleep tonight after a long day of repotting.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2011)

False, maybe a little tonight during laundry.
TPBM is saving for orchid purchases.


----------



## Clark (Jun 3, 2011)

i spread the love.

tpbm gets yelled at for leaving the seat up.


----------



## nikv (Jun 3, 2011)

False. No one to yell at me and I don't leave the seat up anyway. I grew up with two sisters . . . 

TPBM has recently expanded their hoya collection.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2011)

False.
TPBM leaves the seat up so the cat wont sit there and unroll the TP!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 3, 2011)

False, if I leave it up, Blackat start flushing the WC to watch the water moving... he can do this non stop the whole night long!

TPBM, has finally acquired a Mexipedium xerophyticum!


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2011)

Haha, that's funny about Blackat - is that his name? cute! There's a you tube video of a cat who does that which is very amusing. 

True! recently, though I had one before, Congratulations! 

TPBM is going to be repotting again this weekend.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 3, 2011)

hehe, yes, that's his name.. and guess which color he is! )) he has kind of a fetish with the WC. If you let him, he will go to the toilette with you, and as soon as you stand up, he will have a look on what you have done. Used to do it also when we went to pee, but since he got some "golden rain" on his head a couple of times, now the rule is: In this house everybody has to sit to pee... (v) ry often it is almost impossible to keep him outside of the room! 

True... new plants arrived and also some catasetinae has started to grow!

TPBM, made a BBQ yesterday, another today, and will do it again tomorrow and on Sunday


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 4, 2011)

False....

TPBM is going on an exursion today...


----------



## Clark (Jun 4, 2011)

just got back from yesterday's.

there is no doubt in 
tpbm's mind, that they will take airplane ride in P-51 Mustang next year.
and maybe the B-29(FIFI) too.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2011)

false but sounds super fun!


tpbm thinks there may be lots of spikes on plants this year!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 4, 2011)

True.. 

TPBM,wishes that all the young plants acquired last year were actually BS!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess true

tpbm inadvertently drove through lake george ny during a motorcycle rally today and has never before seen so much black leather


----------



## Clark (Jun 4, 2011)

false. i have seen Judas Priest lots of times.

tpbm has about 800 blurry images of propeller powered warplanes on their memory card.
jets were a piece of cake.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 5, 2011)

false


tpbm is probably going to be president of his or her orchid society again.
although he/she enjoys it, he/she thinks it would be nice to have other people share in the responsibility of running the orchid society....


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 5, 2011)

false, true. won't be president ever. think I may be able to get away from being vp finally 

tpbm went to piping rock orchids yesterday with over 100 other people, and they (tpbm) didn't buy a single plant


----------



## Clark (Jun 6, 2011)

false.

tpbm is certain Huma will be out with the girls, on the prowl, Thursday night.:evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 6, 2011)

false


tpbm got to play with five cats and three dogs today!


----------



## Clark (Jun 8, 2011)

nope.

tpbm wonders if Pelosi will wear latex, while probing A. Weiner.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I have no idea... lol 

TPBM got an eye infection a couple of days ago, but things are better now....


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 9, 2011)

False. But glad to hear you are doing better! 

TPBM has undergo eye surgery.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2011)

I should. 
TPBM will hopefuly see other STF members this weekend!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jun 9, 2011)

Probably not, but maybe then next weekend.

TPBM thinks these photos are really cool http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2011/06/volcano_erupts_in_chile.html.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2011)

I would, but my browser or the filters are choking on the photos, thanx anyway!
TPBM is on lunch.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 9, 2011)

False. Just finished.

TPBM is looking forward to this Saturday (rain or shine)!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 9, 2011)

false

tpbm thinks today's google doodle in honor of Les Paul is supercool!
(google.com)


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 9, 2011)

Definately...hehehe

TPBM has taken a lot of photos during an excursion he/she went recently...


----------



## Clark (Jun 9, 2011)

true for last week. false for today's. no reason to show my rod.

tpbm held his Ugly Stik all day without getting a nibble.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 9, 2011)

false I have a license but no fishing rod

tpbm will visit with relatives and have cookout tomorrow/this weekend


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 10, 2011)

false


tpbm has a stinky flower in bloom


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 10, 2011)

False. What's in flower?

TPBM wishes tomorrow will be like to today (weather wise).


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 10, 2011)

False, I wish it will be better... it's saturday, BBQ is plannned, and today it has rained a lot here... 

TPBM, have a long weekend (3 days or more) starting NOW!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 10, 2011)

false

tpbm has an Amorphophallus bulbifer in bloom!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2011)

Very false! EEEWWWW!
TPBM has heard rain is in weekend forecast.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 10, 2011)

True! But only 30% chance of rain!

TPBM has a big preorder to pick up!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2011)

Semi true...

TPBM is thinking of purchasing a couple of mini phalaenopsis hybrids, but they seem quite expensive...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 10, 2011)

False! I already have too many phals for somebody who doesn't grow phals :rollhappy:

TPBM discovered a huge flying ant in their bedroom and had their significant other dispatch it...


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 11, 2011)

false

tpbm is likely to attend an orchid society/other picnic or barbeque tomorrow


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 11, 2011)

false


tpbm is having korean bbq


----------



## Sirius (Jun 11, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> tpbm is having korean bbq



True! Just not today. It's on the dinner menu for Tuesday or Wednesday this week. I am making Korean style beef shortribs.

TPBM is starting to experiment in Phalaenopsis breeding.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 11, 2011)

Sirius said:


> True! Just not today. It's on the dinner menu for Tuesday or Wednesday this week. I am making Korean style beef shortribs.
> 
> TPBM is starting to experiment in Phalaenopsis breeding.



(oops.. the pollen is in the frig; i'll mail it monday) not recently though keep trying once in a while

tpbm likes to cook when it's not hot or too busy


----------



## Clark (Jun 12, 2011)

true. but i hate eating out anymore, knowing illegal immigrants are spitting on my food.

tpbm found it refreshing to see Debbie Wasserman getting ahead of Pelosi, and politically choking A. Weiner.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2011)

Not at all, but he should resign and be done with it.

TPBM is looking forward to hosting her society's Board meeting tomorrow night, and showing off her greenhouse.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 12, 2011)

false but i hosted a board meeting this month for the first time ever (the first time i didn't have to drive an hour to and from a meeting!)


tpbm would love to see Dot's greenhouse


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 12, 2011)

true! maybe she could move it a few hundred miles east for a few hours 

tpbm did some consulting for someone for about five minutes and actually was paid for it!


----------



## Clark (Jun 13, 2011)

false. congrats. i have the highest respect for entrepreneurs.

tpbm has had Puma concolor within 300ft. of their existing home.
i think this was 2006.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 13, 2011)

probably not...

tpbm thinks a prominent slippertalker spends waaaaay too much time on facebook apps!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2011)

False, someone has too learn about this new fangled technology! 
TPBm is home sick for the 4-5 time in their adult life.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 14, 2011)

false but bummer


tpbm {along with me} wishes Eric a speedy recovery!


----------



## Clark (Jun 14, 2011)

bigtime! unless it is milk related, as i have been down that road myself.

tpbm feels a chill.


----------



## nikv (Jun 14, 2011)

False, it's rather warm in my office area.

TPBM bought a couple of Fredclarkeara After Dark seedlings from Ernie and can't wait to get them!


----------



## Clark (Jun 14, 2011)

1/2 true.

tpbm is getting the cold shoulder.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 16, 2011)

false no other shoulders here though the a/c is blowing on my right side 

tpbm has neem oil in their toothpaste


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 17, 2011)

false!


tpbm may have indian food for lunch


----------



## Heather (Jun 17, 2011)

False and I'm totally jealous. Still haven't found a really good Indian place here.  

TPBM has enjoyed two teen free weeks.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2011)

True plus many more! 
TPBM is going to see native orchids in situ tomorrow!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 17, 2011)

False, the orchid period is over where I am now... 

TPBM got 2 new plants today...


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 17, 2011)

false

tpbm is wondering why they get thread update emails to ones they haven't looked at for weeks, but haven't received hardly any for this one


----------



## Clark (Jun 18, 2011)

false. but i'll give it a whirl next week.

tpbm is having a light beer right now.


----------



## koshki (Jun 18, 2011)

Heather said:


> TPBM has enjoyed two teen free weeks.



Oh, I wish. And wish!

False...my first peach schnapps of the summer!

TPBM is caring for an injured significant other who tried to take his/her big toe off by dropping the dinghy on it. (By himself. Who does he think he is, Mr. Universe?)


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 18, 2011)

false but hope he/she heals quickly!


tpbm is sad Ben-n-Jerry can't use the name Clusterfluff for their new ice cream


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2011)

lol no, i'm not into ice cream with too many bells and whistles in it! plain and let me add my own things

tpbm shared chicken barbecue with fellow native orchid hunters yesterday!


----------



## Clark (Jun 19, 2011)

false.

tpbm is happy a liberal was bullied out of office, while Nancy and Debbie got a. weiner behind them.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2011)

indifferent... believe most all of them are on the take somehow

tpbm had coconut cream pie (mostly real shaved coconut) leftover from yesterday's bbq, for breakfast!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 19, 2011)

false but i wish!


tpbm likes coconut!


----------



## Heather (Jun 19, 2011)

Definitely! I want some of that pie too!

TPBM wants that pie recipe please!
I have an excellent one for coconut cake and would be more than happy to share.


----------



## Clark (Jun 20, 2011)

false. no coconut here.

tpbm hopes Miss California eats something today.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2011)

true, everyone should eat something everyday 




Heather said:


> Definitely! I want some of that pie too!
> 
> TPBM wants that pie recipe please!
> I have an excellent one for coconut cake and would be more than happy to share.



i'd be happy to share the recipe, but I don't have it since I bought the pie at bob's barbecue in homer, ny. it was unusual that the pie was mostly coconut with some cream filling instead of mostly coconut pudding. definitely was not bottom-end dessert... (meaning not cheap to make)

tpbm cares about someone particular today


----------



## Clark (Jun 24, 2011)

bigtime.

tpbm has his credit card out, and is ready to pleasure himself.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2011)

Nope. Cash, tomorrow at N-scale convention in Hershey, Pa. 
TPBM is waiting for Peruvian orchid order.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 25, 2011)

false; thai, though delayed

tpbm recently saw tons of huge but rotten strawberries in field while they were trying to pick some (four inches of rain in last two days)


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 25, 2011)

false

tpbm has been eating lots and lots of snap peas from his/her garden


----------



## Clark (Jun 27, 2011)

1/2 true. 

tpbm peddles bike to farmer stand to buy produce on Sunday.
tie some leeks on the back and see how many motorists look at you:rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2011)

sort of but not really  my bike is on back of car when I stop at friends' farm stand on afternoons after work

tpbm may make road trip to canada to check out native orchids


----------



## NYEric (Jun 27, 2011)

False but tempting. 
TPBM would like to make order from Paramount in Ca!


----------



## Clark (Jun 30, 2011)

false.

tpbm will skip fireworks this weekend, and take another shot at bears and bobcats.


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2011)

Thinking about it - fireworks don't start until after my bedtime and it's supposed to be 104° Monday and Tuesday…

TPBM is off tomorrow for Canada Day!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2011)

was false, worked today and tomorrow morning

tpbm keeps forgetting that they actually have a paph species in bud! (niveum)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2011)

1/2 true, i have my cooler in the freezer!
TPBM is still waiting for peruvian orchid order.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 1, 2011)

false

tpbm has hokey spokes or monkeylectric lights on his/her bicycle


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2011)

False, but besides fixing up my regular bikes I'm thinking about getting a Schwinn Swinger and a Schwinn Stingray (with the stick shifter and a tall sissy-bar!!!)
TPBM will work a lot, (plant maintenance and housework), this holiday!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2011)

True, true and true.

TPBM hopes it won't be too hot for all the work that needs to be done outside.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 3, 2011)

true!


tpbm wants to go back to sleep


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 3, 2011)

false; need food water and then more driving around (after laundry sigh)

tpbm thinks people should make sure to be well hydrate during this hot holiday season so they stay healthy!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 3, 2011)

true!


tpbm is also making sure his/her orchids are also well hydrated....


----------



## Clark (Jul 4, 2011)

true.

tpbm has a GeriCare product in their medicine cabinet.
so what.


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2011)

False. Although i do have some salonpas for my lower back.

TPBM finally passed the last part of their CPA exam is now submitting documentation for licensure. And this person finally has a life after a year and a half.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 8, 2011)

false but congrats!

tpbm needs a vacation


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2011)

so true! 
TPBM knows that vacation means less orchids!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 8, 2011)

Definately true....!!! I speak from experience...  

TPBM is looking for seeds or plants of non-orchid species...


----------



## koshki (Jul 8, 2011)

False...I have way too much to take care of already!

TPBM is rejoicing at clematis blooming in his/her garden!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 8, 2011)

False-no clematis, no outside garden.

TPBM started a new job today.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 8, 2011)

good for you! you are more fortunate or intelligent than some of us! 

tpbm has to work the weekend and will end up spending hours spraying and drenching chemicals onto other people's plants (always excuses why they can't do it themselves....  )


----------



## Marco (Jul 8, 2011)

false 

tpbm is going to maryland for a baptism and have some crabs this weekend and will be passing by the Shofuso Japanese House and Garden in Philly and will probably pass by the national aquarium in baltimore....road trip!

long run ons are awesome


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 9, 2011)

False, Philly, Maryland and Baltimore are too far from here.. and no crabs here either (never had and hope it stays this way - I take care of my hygiene! LOL just kidding, but it was too easy to let without a joke) 

TPBM, wishes a real and effective anti slugs product is released again to the market...


----------



## Clark (Jul 9, 2011)

for you. i'm slugless.

tpbm get a hummer in the backyard, 3-4 times a day.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 9, 2011)

false; dogs in back yard, only things that fly are mosquitos

tpbm recently picked a bunch of strawberries and blueberries and had some on home-made vanilla ice cream :drool:


----------



## koshki (Jul 9, 2011)

Partially true...no strawberries, but we've been picking 5-6 ripe blueberries a day on our new bushes. Thirty feet of blueberry bushes and a handful of berries??? Ok, it's just the first year, but still...

Clark: my new "boyfriend"...a bachelor ruby-throated hummingbird hangs out on the high wire in my backyard all day, then comes down closer to the house in the evening. He's a doll, but I think he's lonely...

TPBM spent the day fertilizing his/her outdoor orchids.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 9, 2011)

false but i fertilized lots of other plants today


tpbm saw a live production of hedwig and the angry inch


----------



## Clark (Jul 11, 2011)

false.



koshki said:


> Clark: my new "boyfriend"... He's a doll, but I think he's lonely...


I suspected that you are a hottie.


tpbm has tickets to Cirque du Soleil next week.
been to many of these shows, Zumanity is recommended


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 11, 2011)

False for the tickets, but yes, several shows seen and Zumanity is indeed recommended! 

TPBM, cannot figure out why that particular orchid refuses to bloom... "all" conditions are given as per "recipe", but nope no blooms for teh 4th consecutive year...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2011)

False, I keep them for the foliage, as long as its alive and growing its good! 
TPBM has a Dr's Appt today.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 11, 2011)

false, thursday


tpbm is sad because a sheath browned {and most likely blasted}


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 11, 2011)

True...  Paph "trantuanii" and Cycnoches loddigesii

TPBM, is convinced his/her cat is just mad!


----------



## koshki (Jul 11, 2011)

Too True!!!!!! (Both of them!)

TPBM was chased indoors by a monster thunderstorm today!


----------



## Marco (Jul 11, 2011)

false

TPBM is in charge of domestic duties while on vacation and is now cooking some Sinigang (a type of tamarind soup)


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 11, 2011)

True in the fact I am always in charge of domestic duties.

TPBM spent their morning in the largest building by volume in the world.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_Everett_Factory


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 11, 2011)

false though the greenhouses I was at today were large (sister site out west)

tpbm wonders why mourning doves always sit on power lines smack-dab over the middle of the lane i'm driving in.... (never to the left or right)


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 12, 2011)

False, but there are pigeons coming on my veranda doing their nasty droppings...LOL 

TPBM cannot stand the hot weather...


----------



## Clark (Jul 12, 2011)

It was a three shirt day yesterday, so true.

tpbm will be humping garden soil later today.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 12, 2011)

Clark said:


> It was a three shirt day yesterday, so true.
> 
> tpbm will be humping garden soil later today.



False. Stay hydrated, Clark! Suppose to get to 105 today. 

TPBM thoroughly watered their outside orchids today!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2011)

false, i don't put them outside. don't trust the dadgum squirrels!


tpbm needs to water the orchids inside today


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2011)

true but maybe tomorrow since day off

tpbm is now a believer in the consumption of wild berry and mango-pineapple fruit smoothies from mcdonalds (employer was buying... )


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2011)

false. i like the little crepe place around the corner from work


tpbm got a ribbon for an philippinense at the orchid society meeting instead of the liemianum that he/she thought was a nicer flower.


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2011)

False. The closest thing i have to orchids is a tiny little bamboo plan on my dining room table and the two plants in my aquarium.

TPBM just drank a cup of coffee and probably will not sleep for another 2-3 hours.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 13, 2011)

False. Don't drink coffee nor any soft drinks!

TPBM has an eye on a couple of orchid species.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2011)

True, but I'm more concerned about getting some hybrids from Illinois!
TPBM has a pain in shoulder from sleeping wrong!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 13, 2011)

false

tpbm is looking forward to going to sleep tonight


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2011)

I guess.. not un-looking forward to it! (last night was a different story)

tpbm hopes they don't meet in person some crazies that they've met playing cards at online site


----------



## Heather (Jul 13, 2011)

False, you guys are my only online crazies. 

TPBM has to bring budded plants inside because it's going down to 52 degrees tonight!


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2011)

False I have no plants outside and its 74 degrees right now...and humid! yuck

TPBM is about to go play some spades on yahoo games


----------



## Clark (Jul 14, 2011)

false. 

tpbm knows if Dems and Reps don't agree on the money, my secondary vacation goes down the Kohler.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 14, 2011)

Marco said:


> False I have no plants outside and its 74 degrees right now...and humid! yuck
> 
> TPBM is about to go play some spades on yahoo games



I bid nil! (false)(We play ten for two hundred and seven bags loses 125 points)
where I play is closing soon (freeverse)

tpbm is wondering about playing on yahoo games


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 14, 2011)

false


tpbm didn't really understand what Charles said in the first line


----------



## koshki (Jul 15, 2011)

False, possibly...playing spades online? I can't remember the difference between the games spades and hearts. Wait, never mind, true...

TPBM just discoved a recalcitrant orchid in his/her collection is spiking for the first time!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 15, 2011)

Half true, no recalcitrant, but orchids spiking for first time! 
TPBM has 15+ orchids in bloom at home.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope, I wish, maybe 5 right now...

TPBM had a tornado in their neighborhood last week.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> tpbm didn't really understand what Charles said in the first line



it was a reference for marco who is a spades player. a bid of 'nil' means 'I expect to take no tricks' or false/nothing

false

tpbm is eating fresh sweet corn for dinner


----------



## koshki (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope, yesterday!

TPBM is lamenting over the lost buds on his/her tomato plants. (Seriously, what is WRONG with them?)


----------



## Clark (Jul 16, 2011)

false. unknown.

tpbm foliar fed tomato plants with Magnesium ions(better use the right one, or you are wasting resources), and witnessed an explosion of growth.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 17, 2011)

False.

TPBM is happy with the result of the World Cup!


----------



## Clark (Jul 18, 2011)

go **** yourself.

tpbm is in a good mood today.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 18, 2011)

True, bolstered by your humor! 
TPBM has a really, really bad cat at home!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 18, 2011)

false


tpbm is gonna have houseguests


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 18, 2011)

False - too darn hot/humid for anyone to travel, let alone be quests!
TPBM is in need of rain.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 18, 2011)

False... it was true one week ago, but since then it is almost non-stop raining and fracking cold here... 

TPBM, has recently updated the ventilation system in the GH


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 18, 2011)

false; changing shade cloth and such at sister greenhouses 

tpbm is tired after their platelet donation other day


----------



## Clark (Jul 19, 2011)

false.

tpbm needed a ladder to weed their garden this week.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 19, 2011)

False, no garden available.. 

TPBM obtained a decent number of Stanhopeinae plants in the last 2-3 months...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 19, 2011)

True also.
TPBM finally has some uncommon species in bud.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 19, 2011)

false but at least i have a thing or two in spike!


tpbm may have a second cuppa {i.e. cup of coffee} this morning


----------



## koshki (Jul 19, 2011)

False! The only good thing that came out of a LONG hospital stay was that it broke me of my caffeine addiction!

TPBM spends more time with his/her orchids now that they are outside than he/she did when they were in the house!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 19, 2011)

TRUE... LOL

TPBM, is sometimes surprised how some "serious" discussions in this forums (and in other forums as well), when read from an outsider point of view, look like school kids fights...


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 19, 2011)

sort of true, though sometimes people do take minor things too seriously (which can be surprising)

tpbm receives emails now about this time every year from homeowners asking if that plant popping up in their yard is an orchid (epipactis helleborine)


----------



## koshki (Jul 19, 2011)

False. My neighbors think all the lights are for growing marijuana! LOL!

TPBM Just sent a "first orchid" to his/her daughter/son.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 20, 2011)

false

tpbm is conflicted about whether or not he/she would allow an invasive species in his/her yard if it is an orchid although he/she wouldn't if it were anything else...


----------



## Marco (Jul 21, 2011)

False....I don't have a yard.

TPBM is going to leave pleco wafers in the fish tank for the catfish and then will be off to bed


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2011)

False, real men dont go to sleep until 2 hours before they have to get up for work! 
TPBM is still thinking about pineapple upside down cake, with a soy milkshake! :drool:


----------



## Clark (Jul 21, 2011)

false. still tasting the dog i had on 6th Ave yesterday.

tpbm thinks positive plant functions stop in orchids after 94F.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 21, 2011)

true and it's gonna be hotter than that the next several days


tpbm will still probably drink hot coffee during the heatwave


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2011)

False, iced!
tpbm is having an easy day so far...


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 21, 2011)

very false

while driving down the ny state thruway this afternoon past a golf course, tpbm was surprised to see a golf ball bouncing off the tarmac


----------



## luvsorchids (Jul 22, 2011)

FORE!! False

TPBM stroked the underbelly of a Boeing 787 today.


----------



## koshki (Jul 22, 2011)

False, but I wanted to stroke the underbelly of a chickadee today!

TPBM watched a momma Baltimore oriole feeding two hungry teenagers today!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 22, 2011)

false

tpbm sometimes thinks it's scary to be courageous


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2011)

before or after the act of courage, true.
while being courageous, false.

tpbm has a few cunning stunts under his belt.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 23, 2011)

not in recent memory.. unless you are counting sneaking up and taking pics of resting dragonflies (though the pictures never turn out the way I like)

tpbm is glad to be home from work finally this afternoon and isn't looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 23, 2011)

true to the first part but false to the second


tpbm is looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## koshki (Jul 24, 2011)

Nope. It's my sixth year anniversary of landing in a wheelchair.

TPBM was directly involved in addicting a new person to orchids today!


----------



## Marco (Jul 24, 2011)

nope....I took a 6 hour defensive driving course today in 15 minutes

TPBM almost had a heart attack when he/she came home because the filter to his/her fish tank was not working! The filter does not work only if there was a break in power which meant there was a power outage in the 100 degree weather while this person was away....


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2011)

False, remember_.."Ice, ice baby!!" _..
TPBM had to move a plant today before the spike grew into the window!


----------



## Clark (Jul 25, 2011)

every word was true, except for window.

through visual observation, and some non-scientific study,
tpbm noticed putting blooming neos on nightstands, kicks it up a notch. 
:drool: :evil:


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jul 25, 2011)

False - can't get my neos to bloom at all. Lots of nice healthy roots though....

Tpbm has spent the whole morning watering, and just discovered they missed one plant!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 25, 2011)

false; have day off, should be watering, but will be heading out soon

tpbm is downloading pics from their camera so that they can go take more native orchid pictures today (between thunderstorms)


----------



## nikv (Jul 25, 2011)

False, I'm at work today. Have a good time on your photo safari!

TPBM recently received bad news regarding a friend who has cancer.


----------



## Clark (Jul 27, 2011)

Years ago. Did not go her way.
Wish the best for your friend.

tpbm haggled local building dept. to lower permit fee by 30%, on last application.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2011)

False but its always good to keep government in check! 
TPBM must dry out overwatered dendrobium hybrids!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 28, 2011)

false things need hydrating right now (finally watered things after work this evening)

tpbm again has to get up for work at 4:30am tomorrow and will drive four hours altogether during the day


----------



## Marco (Jul 29, 2011)

false - I just came back home from an interview

TPBM did not have anything to eat until 4pm and was so hungry they burnt theyre tongue on microwave nuked food


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 29, 2011)

False, no microwave in this house!

TPBM, has found his/her Paph. micranthum "seedling" sending a spike


----------



## koshki (Jul 29, 2011)

False, no paphs in this house!

TPBM is covered in detritus from repotting a monster masdevallia!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2011)

False -- no mascevallias, but lots of old Paph media covering me!

TBM is just about finished repotting Paphs, but has to make up a new batch of mix before she can finish.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 30, 2011)

False... no paph repotting (yet...)

TPBM must make an orchid case or gh as soon as possible...!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 30, 2011)

.. put 'must spray for bugs and such' ..... asap then true

tpbm is tired of seeing plants decline but being very busy and not having a lot of energy


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 31, 2011)

Kind of true, that is why I need to make the gh... hehe... 

TPBM is going to eat breakfast now!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 31, 2011)

just did!

tpbm is washing mealybug from a coffee tree with spray wand hooked to kitchen sink


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 31, 2011)

No, but good luck to you! Drown the little *$%?&`s !

It`s almost too hot to sit outside right now at TPBM`s house.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 31, 2011)

false, it has cooled nicely


tpbm is paying it forward, in a way


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2011)

All the time! 
tpbm is getting ready for a national level sports event.


----------



## Clark (Aug 1, 2011)

false. good luck!

tpbm bought a new camera.


----------



## Marco (Aug 2, 2011)

False - I already have a nikon d5000. Although was somewhat disappointed when the d5100 came out a year later. I like how the screen on the d5100 flips out to the left. What kind of camera did you get Clark?

TPBM is excited because he has a second interview set up for a bank tomorrow for a Fund Accountant Position. This person will be prepping for the interview in about 15 minutes


----------



## koshki (Aug 2, 2011)

True!

No, just kidding Marco! Good luck with your interview!

TPBM has FINALLY finished repotting his/her entire orchid collection while the 'chids are outside for the summer.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 2, 2011)

not even close

tpbm is eating banana-cranberry bread for dinner :drool:


----------



## Clark (Aug 3, 2011)

false. plain banana bread about an hour after dinner.

tpbm ate like slob last night.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 6, 2011)

false last few freihofer's chocolate chip cookies and last few sun chips in bag

tpbm is up a bit early for work this morning because the smoke detector bleeped a few times, and suspects neighbors outside smoking cigarettes (fans bring air in from outside) and/or probably low batteries


----------



## paurts (Aug 7, 2011)

true and false. I am always up early for work every day. but that's because I live far from my work place, and not because of smoke detector problems. In fact, I dont have smoke detectors in my unit.

the person below me has a pet turtle named Bruno Mars and is having a hard time feeding the pet. So hard that he even thought of feeding Bruno Mars, the pet turtle, with pizza, because that's what turtles eat on the cartoon Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Marco (Aug 7, 2011)

False - although i loved TMNJ when i was kid. Never had a pet turtle I heard they were poop machines. But who am i to say i have two poop machine plecos and i love them both!

TPBM is having martins whole wheat potato bread with pulled pork leftovers from last nights bbq. This person LOVES potato bread and was ecstatic when he found a whole wheat version because he/she is transitioning to everything whole wheat and staying away from rice.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 7, 2011)

false, though it is true about potato bread (and the rest sounds good)

tpbm is watching weather radar of a possible tornado at the moment (near montezuma, ny)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2011)

False, thank goodness! 

TPBM hopes cnycharles didn't have any tornadoes, either.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 7, 2011)

true! true! true!


tpbm has finally added sand to his/her potting media


----------



## Clark (Aug 8, 2011)

false. it was about 18 months ago.

tpbm blames the addition of sand, to the loss of a large portion of collection.
spent many hours and dollars removing it. good luck.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 8, 2011)

False, never did that, unless for a couple strictly terrestrials or non-orchid plants...

TPMB is going out for asian food with friends today


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 8, 2011)

False, but my partner just called to say he will bring Sushi for Dinner on his way home... 

TPBM, is seriously thinking to put his/her both cats in the oven (or at least give them to teh shelter)... today, the decided to have orchids for lunch  long weekend under observation and they behave...Monday alone at home and.. see pics...


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 8, 2011)

i'm so very sorry but false


tpbm hopes, if he/she gets cats in the future, they will not be interested in plants


----------



## Kavanaru (Aug 8, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> tpbm hopes, if he/she gets cats in the future, they will not be interested in plants


 NEVER trust them! 


False, just decided these are the last two cats in the house (ok, ok, o,, maybe I'll change my mind in the future LOL)

TPBM needs to urgently repot some plants, which were blowns by a strong storm this afternoon...


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 8, 2011)

well, if my knocking them over recently counts as a strong wind, true


tpbm is sending positive vibes to a very special person


----------



## koshki (Aug 8, 2011)

True.

TPBM is wondering if the teen years will ever end.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2011)

False.
TPBM needs to be careful with expenses and budgets.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 9, 2011)

Hahahaha, always true!!!!!

TPBM just had breakfast!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 9, 2011)

false, maybe dinner soon

tpbm was waiting for a ups shipment to arrive, only to check tracking to find out they had been transferred to usps and was delivered to p.o box last friday! (and tpbm had neglected to go to post office because 'nothing would be there')


----------



## Clark (Aug 9, 2011)

false. by a long shot.

tpbm just got the green light from doctor to exercise. 
jogged a 7 minute mile, can't move, scared of stairs.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 9, 2011)

false but i hope soon you're master of the stairs again!


tpbm is soon going on a road trip


----------



## Clark (Aug 12, 2011)

true. Boston-Mt. Washington-Arcadia-Baxter State Park.

tpbm needs a pedi.


----------



## nikv (Aug 12, 2011)

Probably true.

TPBM is looking into making changes in his/her investment portfolio.


----------



## koshki (Aug 12, 2011)

True, but probably too late!

TPBM is resisting an overwhelming urge to go on an orchid buying binge, even though he/she knows that he/she probably does not have enough "under lights" area to accommodate said binge orchids without asking spouse/SO for yet another light shelf! (Ok, is that convoluted enough, lol?!)


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2011)

nope nope nope and nope (well maybe yes to the last one!  )

tpbm can't believe that all the rain went completely around northern oneida county


----------



## Clark (Aug 19, 2011)

false. after last summer, nothing surprises me.

tpbm will/has taken, a boat ride to view mammals.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Aug 19, 2011)

True - last summer.



tpbm has just finished reading a great thriller.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2011)

False.

TPBM is making 2 orchid orders.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 19, 2011)

false


tpbm feels like punching someone


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 19, 2011)

Hahaha...almost true, but not anymore...

TPBM gt bitten by mosquitos almost 20 times when sleeping during the night the other day...


----------



## Lycaste53 (Aug 19, 2011)

right
some times later, I was really sick, went to the next hospital ( about 3 hours) it was malaria , the doctor did what he could do for me and I was able to return back home in the late evening. I used my Lipstick to get some color in my face, pretending to be healthy enough to be able to take the plane

TPBM has put some orchids into microwave


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 19, 2011)

yes, if that means putting vanilla flavoring into something I was cooking

tpbm just registered for a biking event


----------



## Clark (Aug 20, 2011)

false. but i just got done doing something bike related.

tpbm has peddled the breathtaking views of the White Mountains in New Hampshire.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 21, 2011)

false but if i tried now, i'd totally be out of breath....


tpbm wonders if all chocolate almond croissants are flat or just those from a bakery i frequent


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 21, 2011)

Never really thought about it, but now that you mention it...

TPBM is currently standing up for what they believe is right and is taking on the Federal government even though they know they will most likely be slapped down like a fungus gnat :fight:.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Aug 21, 2011)

Not currently, but... Been there, done that -got the scars to prove it!

Tpbm is wondering how on earth to transport an orchid collection when they move house.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 21, 2011)

true (maybe wrap each in newspaper kinda like when they are shipped from some better packing sellers and not water for a couple days so they're lighter?)


tpbm is hungry


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 21, 2011)

was true when I first read this

tpbm burned their hand reaching into the toaster oven retrieving homemade pizza, and then wondered just how many times they had gotten a burn in their lifetime?


----------



## Clark (Aug 21, 2011)

false. eating out all week.

tpbm is having a Crown Royal and ginger ale right now, w/lemon.


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2011)

false...although I have a fabulous reisling today. I'm not much of a wine person but i did enjoy it.

TPBM is going to drop some pleco wafers in the fishtank and then go to bed.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 22, 2011)

false.


tpbm is waiting for a delivery


----------



## NYEric (Aug 22, 2011)

yes.
tpbm will have to figure out a plant order distribution; which is always an annoying thing, unless there are spare plants in the mix.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 22, 2011)

false

tpbm found four edible mushrooms today (plus a whole lot more inedible ones) - chanterelles, black trumpets, shelf mushrooms on black ash and 'chicken of the woods'


----------



## Clark (Aug 23, 2011)

more false than true.

tpbm has been at the top of Cadillac Mountain, for a morning solar event.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 23, 2011)

False...

TPBM feels a bit sleepy & tired...


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 23, 2011)

true but...


tpbm is about to go on a bike ride


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 23, 2011)

false editing pictures, dishes and/or laundry (yippee)

tpbm thinks that it was perfect weather today


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 23, 2011)

quite true!


tpbm is gonna have some more ice cream to reward him/herself for doing something kinda scary!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 24, 2011)

Semi true... I didn't do anything scary to reward myself, but I will definatelly have ice cream... 

TPBM has installed a shade curtain at the balcony.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 24, 2011)

Not really, but I did install shade curtains covering my windowsills.

TPBM has recently been out in the woods picking mushrooms


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 24, 2011)

almost; taking pictures of them

tpbm recently saw what some are calling a new species for nys


----------



## Clark (Aug 24, 2011)

false. but we were photographing mushrooms also, today.

tpbm has been issued the "special moose pass", that is good for three hours.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 24, 2011)

false but sounds exciting!

tpbm may soon experience his/her first hurricane


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 25, 2011)

too late

tpbm made cocoa rice krispie treats for dinner tonight


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2011)

False, leftovers, arroz con pollo and beef steak fajitas! 
TPBM is thinking about going swimming during the hurricane!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 25, 2011)

Almost....I am thinking of going swimming sometime during the weekend... 

TPBM is making plans to construct wooden pots with plastic fabric covering the interior.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2011)

False.
TPBM is looking at the epi-pots on first Ray's website!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 26, 2011)

false buying 'healthy' candy

tpbm wonders if people in hurricane zones have started eating their frozen foods now, since things may likely get thawed in a day or so ... (would be a good excuse to work on a container of ice cream and some steaks  )


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 27, 2011)

A, false... 

TPBM is looking for some fog/mist nozzles to buy....


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 27, 2011)

True!!!!!!  

TPBM bought new glasses today.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 27, 2011)

false


tpbm is waitin' waitin' waitin' for his/her first hurricane experience to start within about 12 hours


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 27, 2011)

false

tpbm was driving down a ny state highway this afternoon and was surprised to see a father walking with his two young children (tpbm is assuming) across the front yard, who (two children) had no cloths on whatsoever


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2011)

False, but I'm a little confused as to who had no cloths on!?
TPBM is very weary.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> False, but I'm a little confused as to who had no cloths on!?


(the two little kids...)


----------



## koshki (Aug 28, 2011)

NYEric said:


> False, but I'm a little confused as to who had no cloths on!?
> TPBM is very weary.



You have no idea.

TPBM adopted a stray kitten this week.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 29, 2011)

No, but how sweet of you. Pix?

TPBM is taking a staycation this week. :clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 29, 2011)

false but i'd like to have one


tpbm thinks the bossman takes advantage of things


----------



## Clark (Aug 29, 2011)

always thought it was good to be the king. true.

tpbm knows what a cairn is, and has used them while on walk abouts.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 4, 2011)

false but i have a feeling i will once i look it up....



tpbm has been calling people in his/her orchid society to drum up support for the auction that he/she is chairing {again.....}


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2011)

false

TPBM went to Pennsylvania to go skydiving and then went to Parkside orchids afterwards.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2011)

False but I'm jealous! 
TPBM got one plant order in this week and is waiting for one to arrive and is making another! - ADDICTED!


----------



## Sirius (Sep 4, 2011)

NYEric said:


> False but I'm jealous!
> TPBM got one plant order in this week and is waiting for one to arrive and is making another! - ADDICTED!



True! Got one from Sunset Valley, waiting on one from Olympic and want to place one with another vendor when they open on Tuesday.

*Edit* Actually, I forgot...I am waiting on two orders...Olympic and Orchidaceae. And I have some flasks coming in at the end of the month. I better slow down.

TPBM has two orchid society meetings to go to this month.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 4, 2011)

I could, but likely will only go to the closer one

tpbm's insides are not functioning in an orderly fashion today (to make worse having had to work all day today)


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 5, 2011)

false but bummer


tpbm is laboring today


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 5, 2011)

False,

TPBM has a cold or a flu....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 5, 2011)

False, but I hope _you_ feel better soon...ity:

TPBM is hoping they don't wreck the psychopsis that they're repotting by repotting it. :sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 5, 2011)

true for you; i'm not repotting one but wish the best!

tpbm ruined a whole flask of orchids by putting it where they thought the sun wouldn't be shining :sob:


----------



## Clark (Sep 6, 2011)

false. but killer at doing them individually.

tpbm is hoarding rainwater, right now.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 6, 2011)

False, but I wish it was true. I have only about 15 liters left.

TPBM is craving for a cinnamon bun and hot coffee, right now.


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2011)

True on the coffee...False on the bun

TPBM got a job offer from the company he was targeting!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 6, 2011)

false...so far


tpbm likes the candy junior mints


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2011)

too much sugar is starting to turn me off

tpbm's body is a bit out of whack from their platelet donation this evening (and the three days of intestinal upset the weekend before)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 6, 2011)

False, thank goodness. but feel beter.
TPBM is hoping the cold temp doesnt wreak havoc on some tropical plants!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 7, 2011)

true but not for myself

tpbm has noticed that central ny is caught in the middle of a hurricane sandwich (lee to the west and katia off the coast), and is getting pounded with rain. wish the rain was over in texas where there are wildfires


----------



## Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

scientifically, false. morally true.

tpbm thinks their local weatherologist is a hottie.


----------



## Marco (Sep 8, 2011)

False ....now how in the world are you going to say a public figure is a hottie and not show us a picture? Shame on you! I think you should personally go take a photo for us now with you nice new canon 7d oke:

TPBM has to drop off his s/o(g/f) to the train station so that she can get to work.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2011)

False, if I waited for her I would never get to work! 
TPBM is planning to make next orchid order but wants to make Orchid trip too.


----------



## Clark (Sep 9, 2011)

not really. but need to replace a paph.

tpbm thinks Linda Church has been looking fit lately.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 10, 2011)

don't know her

tpbm got their nyc century bike tour stuff in the mail today!


----------



## koshki (Sep 10, 2011)

Nope.

TPBM is watching the first ever football game under lights in the Big House! (Go Blue!)


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 11, 2011)

false


tpbm has spent many hours recently dedicated to an upcoming orchid society event


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 11, 2011)

somewhat true

tpbm is hearing stupid cats having a fight outside their apartment


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2011)

false...its 7:25am and the only thing Hear outside are air conditioners and some birds

TPBM finally understands why a select number of forum members love to stay in tune to their local tv news channels to watch the daily weather report!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 12, 2011)

false but i have an inclining....


tpbm just had some yummy food for lunch


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2011)

not yet, though need to eat lunch soon

tpbm recently learned through a reliable vendor that certain phrags like besseae love to be potted in the rockwool like grodan cubes, if growing them in an in-house under lights or windowsill environment


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 12, 2011)

False. I wish there was such a vendor here to tell me such things...hehe 

TPBM got a plant in flower / bud recently.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2011)

True. Killed the bud and spike but the plant is doing ok! 
TPBM is ordering from 2 vendors this week.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2011)

false

tpbm has heard a rumor that the world will soon end on 
11/11/11, at 11:11:11, but doesn't know if that's going to be
a.m. or p.m., or greenwich time, eastern standard etc

if not, then it will end on 12/12/12, at 12:12:12 ... again don't know if am or pm

 have a nice day! (being on vacation allows me to think too much  :rollhappy: )


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2011)

True -- I've heard that rumor often. And truly, the world ends every day for someone.

TPBM is getting concerned that her garden won't make it through the next week's forcasted possible frost.:sob:


----------



## koshki (Sep 12, 2011)

SO TRUE!!! The heat killed so many buds on my tomatoes, that I think I'm about done for this year.

TPBM is worried that she/he will be forced to bring in lots of bugs because weather has not cooperated with the spraying schedule!


----------



## Clark (Sep 12, 2011)

false.

tpbm noticed it will be 27F. Friday night in Jackman, Maine.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 14, 2011)

false but holy crap!


tpbm feels that all the work he/she did for the orchid society event he/she chairs yearly paid off


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 15, 2011)

i'm glad for tpam, tprh doesn't chair any events though helps with a bunch (unless you mean being program chairperson then true)

tpbm is glad that they aren't boating a ways off the eastern u.s. seaboard right now http://www.goes.noaa.gov/ECIR4.html


----------



## Marco (Sep 16, 2011)

True - Although I don't have a boat of my own. I'm hopeful in having a nice one eventually

TPBM - Wants to get an axanthic ball python, more greyish/silverish than black, and has initiated the brain washing process with his/her S/O. Unfortunately, his/her S/O caught on real quick and said "I like the color, just don't be surprised if you see me with a new handbag with a similar pattern". The only thing TPBM can't stomach while thinking about it is handling dead rats.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 16, 2011)

false!!!



tpbm has a new favorite hurricane info site: http://spaghettimodels.com/


----------



## Clark (Sep 17, 2011)

it's a bit much before coffee.

tpbm wonders why my wife left all the cleaning products in bathroom, then left.


----------



## luvsorchids (Sep 17, 2011)

False-not wondering why your wife left the cleaning products oke:.

TPBM finished working 10 hour days this week and could have worked the weekend too, but is glad to take a break and do some volunteer work this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 17, 2011)

partly true; i'm on vacation after working a lot

tpbm thinks that the person two above here, did a nice job on the bathroom!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 18, 2011)

true!

tpbm was amazed at the wholesale lack of respect for nyc traffic laws by nyc bike riders (though they had a lot of fun!). tpbm also rode their bike down broadway and lived to tell about it!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 19, 2011)

False, and as a former NYC bike rider I have little pity when I see a bicylist accident in the city because the rider had to be *really* pushing it! 
TPBM had their car turned into for the 2nd time in 2 months by people in Monster trucks! SMASH!


----------



## Clark (Sep 19, 2011)

false.

tpbm seen lots of eye candy Sunday.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 20, 2011)

true


tpbm likes malted milkshakes


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2011)

not sure if I've had one, but probably would if it involves dairy

tpbm is glad because of certain types of social media


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2011)

Semi true!!!!

TPBM hopes the spike he/she dicovered will last and produce flowers...!!! Fingers crossed..!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 23, 2011)

true! true! true!


tpbm is a bit puzzled by a piece of equipment's computer controls


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Sep 23, 2011)

Always true!

tpbm has just finished reading a good thriller.


----------



## Clark (Sep 23, 2011)

false. been driving this week. alot.

tpbm hopes to have a thrill, in the 1200 pound range, tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 23, 2011)

watching the drag races again tonight? 

tpbm went back to work yesterday after vacation and thinks most of the people there are nuts or silly (or something.....)


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 24, 2011)

Semi true, but went to university...hehe... 

TPBM is going to spend some good money on plants soon...


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2011)

false; already did

tpbm thinks heather is 'rockin' tech support!


----------



## Clark (Sep 27, 2011)

Actually, I think it is her husband.

tpbm filled up at $3.07/gl. today.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2011)

False but where? I found a cheap station near Shamong!
TPBM got hit by the tax man today!


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 28, 2011)

False, thankfully oke:

TPBM is still being bitten by mosquitos in this period of the year...


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 28, 2011)

false, avoided them pretty well this year


tpbm is gonna have a house guest soon


----------



## Clark (Sep 29, 2011)

false. married.

tpbm got an offer for 1/2 off Brazilian Wax and Mani/Pedi today, from Amazon.com.


Eric-cheap gas is at Rt. 9 in Old Bridge. One block south of Perrine RD.(Lowes/Outback).
http://www.newjerseygasprices.com/GasPriceSearch.aspx

$2.99/GL in Trenton today.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 29, 2011)

False

TPBM know TED talks and likes them as well!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope ; but real men don't like to talk! 
TPBM is working on some amazing train models and is hoping it all comes together in time for Annual show!


Cool, I go to the Walmart there sometimes! 



Clark said:


> Eric-cheap gas is at Rt. 9 in Old Bridge. One block south of Perrine RD.(Lowes/Outback).
> http://www.newjerseygasprices.com/GasPriceSearch.aspx
> 
> $2.99/GL in Trenton today.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 29, 2011)

false but true!

tpbm now also thinks some workers at neighboring greenhouses are also as crazy as at their own site :crazy:


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 30, 2011)

true

tpbm will be heading out soon to help work at an orchid society show this weekend
http://www.cnyos.org


----------



## Clark (Sep 30, 2011)

false. Atlantic City

tpbm is blooming their first two orchids, back to back.


Read some TED.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2011)

false but bitchin'!


tpbm has his/her first Jade Dragon in spike and he/she hopes to heck he/she doesn't blast it as it!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2011)

False, as far as I know. 
TPBM just bud-blasted a nice concolor v. longipetalum!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 3, 2011)

False...!

TPBM just finished most of their gh construction...!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 3, 2011)

false. it's just starting today!


tpbm is looking forward to renovated facilities!


----------



## Clark (Oct 4, 2011)

true.

tpbm has seen my 1/2 finished light garden. AKA "Land Grab in Man Cave".


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2011)

True. 
TPBM just sent M.O. for paphs and is making list for next order!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2011)

false but it sounds groovy


tpbm is gonna have a pickle


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2011)

not sure i'll have anything tonight

tpbm has heard that they will again be on seasonal layoff starting next week


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2011)

False, I hope. 
TPBM is super busy but organizing to maximize time.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 5, 2011)

false


tpbm may have another pickle


----------



## Clark (Oct 5, 2011)

nope.

tpbm hopes like hell, no blasting for next 3 months.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 5, 2011)

always a good thought

tpbm will soon be cleaning junk out of their apartment and other assorted things like that (along with dealing with plants)


----------



## Clark (Oct 12, 2011)

false.

tpbm had property stolen from them, this week.


----------



## nikv (Oct 12, 2011)

Somewhat true. My cat Gryffy died of an embolism a few days ago. I feel like he was stolen from me.

TPBM uses the RHS website to look up orchid hybrid registration info.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2011)

True -- very true!

TPBM is amazed this thread just keeps going and going and going...


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2011)

True
TPBM is happy it is going but misses some of the old posters!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 13, 2011)

absolutely true


tpbm will admit to thinking this was a silly thread when first introduced now enjoys it


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 13, 2011)

false; thought it was a good way to get people involved and learn about everyone

tpbm has been editing and uploading pictures to their club show site the last few days (more showpics uploaded as we speak)


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 13, 2011)

False

TPBM is getting a little tired of dealing with people where it is their way or no way.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 13, 2011)

well, true; i've been working at our site for over 12 years (have scar tissue to prove it  )

tpbm wishes that they had (only) dot's problem of how to raise humidity in their greenhouse! (plus having all those awful flowers to take pictures of ) :clap:


----------



## koshki (Oct 13, 2011)

luvsorchids said:


> False
> 
> TPBM is getting a little tired of dealing with people where it is their way or no way.



I am beyond tired!


----------



## koshki (Oct 13, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> tpbm wishes that they had (only) dot's problem of how to raise humidity in their greenhouse! (plus having all those awful flowers to take pictures of ) :clap:



Tooo true!!

TPBM wishes he/she had a greenhouse!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2011)

koshki said:


> Tooo true!!
> 
> TPBM wishes he/she had a greenhouse!


Not anymore...

TPBM wishes Dot's problem of needing humidity in the Winter were her only problem!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 13, 2011)

true!!!!


tpbm is excited and scared and happy and a little freaked out


----------



## Clark (Oct 14, 2011)

false.

tpbm never wanted children.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2011)

False, maybe a little bit. 
tpbm is hoping to be OK with using phone to Slippertalk for a week.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 14, 2011)

false. i'm assuming it'll be okay as it often is



tpbm knows about the browser for java phones called opera mini


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2011)

false, no smart phone

tpbm is kind of curious though about what tpam was excited about earlier


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 14, 2011)

false. 


tpbm wants to clarify that opera mini is a great browser for phones that aren't smart phones but can run various java programs (as many can)


----------



## koshki (Oct 14, 2011)

False.

TPBM is getting ready to make an educational presentation at his/her OS meeting on Sunday!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2011)

False, but good luck! Be sure to check out Porter's plants at your meeting -- he's bringing some I'd like to have!

TPBM is hoping her new monitor doesn't go crazy like the last one did.


----------



## Clark (Oct 15, 2011)

always true.

tpbm will refinance for the 2nd time this year, getting rock bottom rate.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 15, 2011)

False....

TPBM, will go visiting some winemakers today, and get several boxes of wine...


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 15, 2011)

False, but it sounds like fun... 

TPBM is impressed by the colouration of Ricinus communis seeds...!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 15, 2011)

I might be...

tpbm made two trips to the byrne dairy because they forgot their money this morning... then tried to use a coupon to get a free container of ice cream from friendly's.. and it was expired; and before they could get to the parking lot of the friendly's (which required a left hand turn), an over-anxious young lady tried to pass too quickly on the left requiring lots of quick thinking etc...

maybe tpbm won't attempt to drive anywhere tomorrow


----------



## koshki (Oct 15, 2011)

Um, false...I mean false...hey I got lost in the translation!

TPBM is wondering if the recent reorganization of the plants in his/her "orchid room" will fool his/her significant other enough that he won't realize that more orchids have been snuck into the space? (I am really hopelessly addicted...)


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 15, 2011)

false, i don't hide it anymore


tpbm thinks orchids are pretty freakin' cool


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 16, 2011)

most of the time, at least some of the time (except when something dies or bugs show up) 

btw, good luck 

tpbm is likely to go out and ride their bike though it's raining a bit


----------



## Clark (Oct 17, 2011)

false. i'll never pedal on wet pavement again.

tpbm was disgusted with the research that he/she performed yesterday.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2011)

False, or at least not yet!
TPBM is going on a long drive.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2011)

maybe, but not soon



Clark said:


> false. i'll never pedal on wet pavement again.


actually, it was mostly on gravel/mud/grass on the erie canal trail. yesterday's tally was - two doe (deer), one buck that ran on the trail ahead of me for about 100 yds before turning off; one pheasant, another large snapping turtle, lots of mallard ducks, some other ducks I didn't recognize their flight call as they were taking off in a distance, four or five turkeys, lots of tweety birds and some squirrels

tpbm was recently overcome with sticker-shock when buying razor blades (19$ for eight) and is seriously considering buying an electric shaver


----------



## Clark (Oct 18, 2011)

true. virgin olive oil also.

tpbm thinks Demi Moore looks about 15 years older this week.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 18, 2011)

false. haven't seen her lately


tpbm has a headache


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 19, 2011)

not today

tpbm is wondering if it will not rain long enough so that they can get out for a ride


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2011)

False but it would be nice to have a bike here. 
Tpbm is getting some paph species today.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 22, 2011)

false (don't you have one of each, already?  )

tpbm is still thinking the same they were two posts ago (sigh)


----------



## Clark (Oct 23, 2011)

nope.

tpbm has been serenaded by bugling elk, while having coffee this morning.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2011)

false

tpbm who is out of town, was disturbed to discover the threat of snow in their home weather forecast! (where they will have to head in the next day or so and don't have snow tires on the car yet)


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 26, 2011)

False, but i am concerned about arriving in Washington DC on the 10th of Nov to find less than pleasant weather coming from a very warm and pleasant Cape Town.

tpbm is packing up and going home after a hard day's work.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 26, 2011)

False. I'm still puttering around in sweat pants with a steaming cup of Kenyan Tegu coffee. I'll head out the door later this afternoon to face the world and all of its charms. 

TPBM can't get enough of NASA's new Solar Dynamics Observatory photos.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Oct 26, 2011)

Absolutely true!

TPBM is still mind boggled by the idea of neutrinos travelling faster than light.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 26, 2011)

Indeed I am! I wish I could live long enough to see the practical applications of this discovery...time travel anyone? :clap:

TPBM has never ventured beyond the continent on which they were born.


----------



## Clark (Oct 26, 2011)

bullseye.

tpbm uses credit card to get free airline tickets.


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 26, 2011)

False

TPBM just got to see a closeup view (about 15 ft away) of a 200 ft. airliner jacked up and then retracting/extending its landing gear and thought it was one of the coolest things ever.


----------



## koshki (Oct 26, 2011)

False, but how cool for you!

TPBM is valiantly trying to be patient as all the carefully arranged details of a home remodeling project are going off track!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2011)

koshki said:


> False, but how cool for you!
> 
> TPBM is valiantly trying to be patient as all the carefully arranged details of a home remodeling project are going off track!



Been there for a year!

TPBM is always happy when she can figure out some computer-related technical question.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2011)

I guess true

tpbm's relatives just had to have 'termites' sprayed in the house that they are selling, for visible damage showing from insects that were treated just before they bought the house (15 yrs), because the previous owner never gave them the receipt and note where was sprayed back then. 
tpbm mentioned removing the wall in the basement and saying 'what termite damage?' ($1300)


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 27, 2011)

Aaargh! I'm so glad this is not true for me!

TPBM is attempting to sell a home in this economy without incurring any loss.


----------



## koshki (Oct 27, 2011)

False...did that last year, unsuccessfully. Hope you have better luck!

TPBM is trying to buy a condo for a friend to live in, and is frustrated that the sellers haven't responded to an offer!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 28, 2011)

False. My friend has already bought the condo. I helped him move last night and scored a mass of encyclopedias and National Geographics for my my Rotary Club's School Libraries project.

TPBM is grateful for some orchid seed that just arrived in the post.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Oct 28, 2011)

False - but I am waiting for a young plant to arrive (I assume it hasn't read the map properly, & doesn't want to ask for directions!)

TPBM will be baking pumpkin pie today.


----------



## Clark (Oct 28, 2011)

false, the boss won't let me bake anymore.

tpbm is buying a car tomorrow.
my wife's car **** the bed.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 29, 2011)

Nope, but I bought a telephoto lens for my camera today. 

TPBM is going to shoot some photos at the zoo this weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2011)

False, much work on model trains, build a cat 'tree' and paintball tournament! Brrr!
TPBM is very busy.


----------



## Kavanaru (Oct 29, 2011)

In case my boss reads this: TRUE AS HELL!!! 
In case he is not around here: False 

TPBM is enjoying a warm October day... (amazing if we think that we had minus below 0°C already two days ago, and today I could be in T-Shirts in the city)


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 29, 2011)

false. rainy and snow storm is coming



tpbm has been finding him/herself using smilies a lot in emails 
:-\


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2011)

hey! my post disappeared! (d'oh - forgot to hit send/reply, nevermind)

to answer; somewhat

tpbm is glad that the forum is up and running again


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 29, 2011)

true!

tpbm is very glad that they got out of northern nj yesterday before the possible 6 - 14" of snow hit today!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2011)

It's true that I'm glad I'm not in NJ right now!

TPBM hopes that all of our New England friends/family are safe, warm, and without too much damage from wet snow breaking tree limbs.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 30, 2011)

true (me included!)

tpbm likes old jane's addiction


----------



## Clark (Oct 31, 2011)

true.

tpbm will disconnect doorbell today.
no joke.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2011)

not necessary! apartment is on second floor, behind closed gate to yard that has sign on fence that says 'beware of dog(s)'

tpbm is researching slow cooker/ etc and is shocked at all the concern about lead contamination


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm shocked about lead contamination but am not researching slow cookers. My wife and I couldn't get anything out of a slow cooker which didn't taste bland (in spite our best intentions) so we mostly gave up on the thing. Maybe just in time...

tpbm is trying to a find an email from a friend but can't using the search criteria recalled from the conversation (too much lead in my diet perhaps?).


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2011)

false

tpbm recently set off the smoke detector by 'burning' water in a non-stick pan!  :rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 1, 2011)

false!


tpbm got some snow the other day


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 1, 2011)

OH thank goodness No! I'm not ready yet. 

TPBM is (im)patiently waiting for their significant other to get home


----------



## Clark (Nov 2, 2011)

always.

tpbm hopes Christine's husband has a good excuse for being late.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 2, 2011)

true!


tpbm will be at an orchid show soon!


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 2, 2011)

totally true! we packed the plants today and tomorrow will drive to build up show.

tpbm spends more than healthy for orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2011)

True, dangerously more! 
TPBM is considering day off from work tomorrow.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 3, 2011)

True... but not possible 

TPBM, will start "growing Cypripedium" this weekend


----------



## Clark (Nov 3, 2011)

false. failed already on that one.

tpbm has never combined this type of fishing, but has done both seperately.
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1056878


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2011)

False, never float tubed! 
TPBM did not get to go to Orchid judging at Mass show!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 4, 2011)

true! i had a migraine and went up later in the day


tpbm will be giving a potting seminar tomorrow at the Mass Orchid Show


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 4, 2011)

have fun! but false

tpbm is re-arranging and cleaning in their apartment so that it doesn't so much resemble a disaster area!


----------



## Clark (Nov 5, 2011)

nope. home will look like disaster when i wake up tomorrow.

tpbm was able to name their price on the last vehicle they bought.
not my job to push product...


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 5, 2011)

True, but it's a long, complicated and boring story. :rollhappy:

TPBM likes to shop for fishing gear in person better than online and will drive considerable distances to shop at a particularly well-stocked sporting goods store.


----------



## koshki (Nov 5, 2011)

False.

TPBM finds it interesting that TPAM's location keeps changing! (PS, I liked the Big Mitten.)


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 6, 2011)

false but now i know to start looking!


tpbm went to an orchid show and it just reinforced the fact that he/she thinks/knows orchids are pretty freakin' fantastic!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 6, 2011)

close; at orchid society meeting and all the orchids that wouldn't flower in time for our show last month were on our show table!

tpbm knows what a northern spye is (and no, it's not a russkie!)


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 7, 2011)

Mmmm, it's one of the best apples for pie! I just made apple elderberry pies the other day, but I didn't have any spyes for my pies.

TPBM has never eaten elderberries.


----------



## nikv (Nov 7, 2011)

False, my grandmother used to make elderberry wine.

TPBM has been expanding his/her Phrag collection recently.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2011)

False, but I;d love to!!!  

TPBM needs to get some pots.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Nov 7, 2011)

False, I've got plenty (not always the right sizes, though)

TPBM is trying to work out how to get good photos in the winter light (or lack thereof).


----------



## Clark (Nov 7, 2011)

not yet. but your close. the next target is a dark bird with white trim.

tpbm has photo/orchid related magazines in the powder room.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2011)

false

tpbm saw deer running across road near relatives barn, and was able to warn traffic coming over the rise so that they could slow down in time


----------



## koshki (Nov 7, 2011)

False. Just a lot of bunnies running around here.

TPBM is going to make a pie from Northern Spys tomorrow! (The ONLY kind my grandmother used!)


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2011)

False. I've never made a pie in my life!

The person below is on a diet and now avoids foods with high processed starch.


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 8, 2011)

True...most of the time :rollhappy: I'm trying to avoid refined sugars, excessive carbs in general, and wheat products as much as possible. The apple elderberry pie I made the other day broke all those rules, but for me, this was the exception...and I ate in moderation whilst sharing with others. :wink:

The person below likes to photograph the moon. Here's one of my shots:


----------



## Clark (Nov 8, 2011)

nice capture
true. but prefer tweety birds. my day/nite clock is more intune with them.

it is election day, and 
tpbm will maintain moral integrity.


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks! 
True. I reliably turn up to vote on every election day. I promise not to stuff the ballot box. 

TPBM lives in a nation which does not hold elections today.


----------



## koshki (Nov 8, 2011)

False! I was in "trust but verify" mode today as an election challenger!

TPBM is getting tired of feeding nothing but swarms of sparrows at their bird feeders!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2011)

False, I dont know whatws at the feeders but I like sparrows.
TPBM is going to have a cinnamon roll and coconut milk (ice cream) for desert!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2011)

false but it sounds super yummy!


tpbm spent more than he/she was trying to at a recent orchid show


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2011)

maybe a little, but expected two plants max (a plant and mini-flask)

tpbm helped prepare for and do some orchid flasking yesterday evening (with very home-made equipment!  )


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2011)

No chance. I can barely keep the cats off the top surfaces of everything!!!!!
BTW, TPBM just took in another cat! :crazy:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 9, 2011)

false!
d'oh!!

tpbm just tried a new food truck and doesn't think he/she will try it again as the burger was more rare than medium


----------



## Clark (Nov 10, 2011)

false. maybe five times in whole life for food trucks.

tpbm electric meter has started spinning at a faster rate.
maintaining 80% humidity is no problem anymore...


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 10, 2011)

maybe true and false; I have humidifiers but too much makes mildew around ceiling/outside edges of apartment so use minimally

tpbm recently found native terrestrial orchids on mountain tops (goodyera tesselata), while searching for a different orchid


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2011)

False but that's one I need. 
TPBM saw album paph go to market cost on ebay last night.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 10, 2011)

true


tpbm feels funny today


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2011)

A little true…

TPBM is wondering when we're going to get pics from Singapore!


----------



## Clark (Nov 11, 2011)

not yet.

tpbm thinks baldies are able to float around the water and take to flight, like ducks.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 14, 2011)

true

tpbm has recently deflasked cyp seedlings cooling their heels in the refrigerator


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2011)

False, but I think I will in the near future... 

TPBM did a task today that should be done a long time ago...


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Nov 15, 2011)

True! But there are plenty more waiting to be tackled. (Procrastination rules...)

Tpbm will be going to the dentist tomorrow.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2011)

False, fortunatelly... 

TPBM feels  about the pigeons that live near his/her appartment, because they disturb the plants....!!!!!


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2011)

1st half is true. but was able to interrupt pattern and pass them on to neighbor.

tpbm wonders if sapien will behave like lemming, when reaching Brooklyn Bridge today.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2011)

humans do often follow others without thinking (are you hoping protesters will jump off bridge?)

tpbm recently exploded a baked potato in oven (or witnessed aftermath...  )


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 17, 2011)

false but sounds intriguing!



tpbm feels as if he/she is getting pudgy


----------



## nikv (Nov 17, 2011)

Getting pudgy? Got there, I think. 

TPBM received an order from Monsoon Flora yesterday and is quite pleased with his new purchases. My first Phrag. fischeri !!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2011)

False. 
TPBM is wondering if TPAM got a flask or compot of fischeri!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 17, 2011)

no, I just saw that they were selling seedlings in 2+" pots

tpbm resisted the urge to buy a fischeri seedling from monsoon flora :sob: today
(eric- buy a few of them and trade with us!  )


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2011)

False, I will check out the price and probably buy a few!  So predictable! 
TPBM knows how to get album paph species!


----------



## nikv (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah, pay a lot of money to win an eBay auction! 

And yes, my fischeri is a seedling in a two-inch pot. I only bought one.

TPBM just bought a new iPad 2 and loves it!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 17, 2011)

false

tpbm knows if i should get an iphone or a ruggedized smartphone instead


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2011)

yep.

tpbm bought bushels of apple, in the teens.


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 17, 2011)

Nope.

TPBM makes the moral choice not to classify those who embrace their Constitutional freedom of assembly and who practice their Constitutional freedom of speech as being thoughtless lemmings.


----------



## Clark (Nov 18, 2011)

true.

tpbm knows what a lemming looks like.


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 18, 2011)

True, but I confess I also went to Wikipedia to refresh my memory. They're interesting little critters, and their behavior has long been misunderstood and mischaracterized.

TPBM enjoys spending time in observation of wildlife.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 18, 2011)

true.....even not so wildlife (people watching)


tpbm wants more and more coffee and chocolate!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2011)

false - chocolate sometimes and coffee pretty much never except when i'm freezing cold or it's a flavoring in ice cream

tpbm this morning is seeing snow where yesterday there wasn't... 

(now if only it would just snow where I wanted to ski, or where there are deer to track, or over the plants/orchids/house foundations that need protection from cold damage, but definitely never on the roads  )


----------



## Clark (Nov 19, 2011)

false. but thinking about taking Chrissy to see snowy owl, tomorrow.


in classic fashion, true to one's signature,
tpbm is presently blasting all four spikes, on their Phal. amabilis var. formosanum 'Varigata'.
the variagated leaves look mint, i must say.


----------



## physiognomy (Nov 20, 2011)

False - I am trying to steer clear of species Phal's because I fear I will become hooked. Just a dangerous slope I need to stay away from.

TPBM - Is wondering where the first half of their weekend has gone...


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 20, 2011)

false!


tpbm is blasting a bud that was just starting to open


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 20, 2011)

false - my spicerianum opened nicely without my noticing a few days ago 

tpbm wishes it would rain or snow a little bit (don't like hearing leaves crackle when out in woods)


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2011)

False, lots of humidity here and rained some days ago... 

TPBM is thinking of getting some keiki paste to apply to his/her phals :evil:


----------



## Clark (Nov 22, 2011)

false.

tpbm can describe frost flowers.


----------



## Stone (Nov 23, 2011)

Fasle, haven't a clue

tpbm likes pepper on their apple pie


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2011)

haven't tried, but don't think would like

tpbm watched a pheasant run alongside their car today


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2011)

false

tpbm will sometimes use ketchup on both scrambled eggs and pizza


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2011)

false

tpbm actually just watched a pie show on tv where they mentioned black pepper in their apple pie!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 24, 2011)

true

though it's turkey day, and tpbm watched the same flock of 20 turkeys twice today, tpbm has not yet eaten any turkey


----------



## Clark (Nov 26, 2011)

hat trick. false three times.

tpbm is blasting a Zygo at the moment.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 26, 2011)

false, killed all those off a while ago


tpbm is gettin' hungry


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2011)

was true

tpbm saw a golden crowned kinglet while out enjoying nature the other day


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 26, 2011)

false


tpbm is having an exciting night of watering the orchids


----------



## Clark (Nov 27, 2011)

false. by twelve hrs.

tpbm wants to know what happened to the dam eagle thread, that i was anticipating.
oke:


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 27, 2011)

Clark said:


> tpbm wants to know what happened to the dam eagle thread, that i was anticipating.
> oke:



Well yes, true enough, now that you've raised my level of curiosity. What dam eagles -- eagles nesting on a dam perhaps??? I want to see them! 

TPBM is on a very strict diet (zero wheat, very little sugars, low carb, mostly vegetables + raw almonds + Alaskan fish) to help reduce their small LDL lipoprotein values, reduce inflammation, maintain healthy weight and stable blood sugar levels, and feel better overall.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 27, 2011)

Clark said:


> tpbm wants to know what happened to the dam eagle thread, that i was anticipating.
> oke:



aside (family and deer-related activities have used up my available time, along with getting a dvd of native orchid pictures for catskill tom! I did remember a few days ago, but... oh, and starting to write a native orchid-related article for the native orchid conference, which I also just remembered - sigh)


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 27, 2011)

false...so far


tpbm thinks that tpam doesn't realize there are no asides in this thread oke:


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 27, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> tpbm thinks that tpam doesn't realize there are no asides in this thread oke:



:rollhappy: True! :wink:

TPBM thinks that TPAM likes to point out the obvious and/or poke fun in funny and friendly ways. :rollhappy: :wink:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 27, 2011)

true
i mean, false
i mean, i have no idea what you mean....
:rollhappy:


tpbm is about to get a hostess snoball


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 27, 2011)

False. It would be a tasty but toxic treat for me. :sob:


TPBM loves to garden out of doors nearly as much as doing so indoors.


----------



## Clark (Nov 27, 2011)

false. the reciprocal is true.

tpbm has Certhia americana creeping around the yard this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 27, 2011)

if acres of upstate upland hemlock woodlands can be a 'yard', then true! uncle saw Dryocopus pileatus in his yard (he said it was the size of a hawk... oke: )

tpbm just finished writing a short article, and looked at the clock expectantly thinking about breakfast, and realized it was after 2pm! (guess I should go back out and have lunch, too!  )


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2011)

False, but I should start writing article for John! 
TPBM is very busy this time of year!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 29, 2011)

Quite false...!

TPBM is making some pollinations of flowers in their collection... :evil:


----------



## Clark (Nov 29, 2011)

lol.
false...

tpbm hopes none of the fifteen spikes on their Ludisia blast.

i think i'm safe on this one.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 30, 2011)

false right now (no spikes yet!) but true when they start pushin' out!


tpbm just blasted a Paph concolor


----------



## Orchidzrule (Nov 30, 2011)

Thankfully, false, but I'm sorry if this happened to you. ity:

TPBM had a nice sighting of Lanius excubitor (Northern Shrike), while on a walk today.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 1, 2011)

false, though did see kingfisher on power line over swamp few days ago

tpbm sees sunshine today!


----------



## nikv (Dec 1, 2011)

True! After two days of fog, it's quite welcome, too!

TPBM recently purchased an iPad and loves it!


----------



## Clark (Dec 2, 2011)

if i'm reading this right, now you have two?
false.

tpbm will make it better today.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 2, 2011)

true


tpbm wants more *more *_*more*_ coffee!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2011)

False! 
TPBM is hungry and is going to get a sandwich for breakfast! :drool:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 2, 2011)

True for hungry but false for breakfast....dinner time here... 

TPBM is waiting almost a month for a bud to open and can't wait..!!


----------



## Clark (Dec 4, 2011)

true. 12 months out of a year.

tpbm is a friggin' screamer, when it comes to leg cramps during sleep.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 4, 2011)

false. more of a groaner


tpbm has also been getting leg cramps lately


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 4, 2011)

only when on red cross donation couches that don't support feet, end at calves (and are curved)

tpbm is baking an apple, cran-raspberry crunch dessert for their orchid society christmas/holiday dinner this afternoon! :drool:


----------



## Clark (Dec 5, 2011)

false. everywhere.

tpbm has been photographed with sulfate.

Sorry Charles, I didn't do the same for you. Was not at the top of my game that Friday.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2011)

false, I was the photographer 

tpbm on weather radar is watching lake effect snow blast a few miles north of them, while the sun is shining sweetly here!


----------



## BlazingAugust (Dec 17, 2011)

False! I don't even live near a lake!

Tpbm is wishing it was spring so they could order more orchids!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 17, 2011)

false. i bought one just the other day....


tpbm is gonna have dinner soon


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2011)

False. 
TPBM is eyeing foreign catalog for big order!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 19, 2011)

I haven't looked, i'm scared! 

tpbm is watching blizzard event out in southwest


----------



## Clark (Dec 19, 2011)

false.

tpbm is striving for better cultural conditions for their 'chids.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 21, 2011)

true!


tpbm is gonna drink some water


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 24, 2011)

true. maybe in some milk or orange juice, or straight up 

tpbm just put up some christmas decorations (where's the santa smiley?) *<|>


----------



## Clark (Dec 24, 2011)

false. Chrissy takes care if it.

tpbm recently broke off a flower spike.
only 14 left.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 25, 2011)

false but it'll happen soon enough....


tpbm is gonna brew his/her own root beer!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2011)

false -- but that brings back fond memories. My grandma used to make it, and it was so good. It's still the only kind of pop I like.

TPBM is thinking that it will be good to get back to "normal" tomorrow.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2011)

False. Monday was the first day off with no practice or anything except plant work in a loooooong time! 
TPBM now has a 3 cat household!


----------



## BlazingAugust (Dec 27, 2011)

False! I have three other family members, but no animals . . . (maybe I do have three animals! :rollhappy

TPBM is about to go on an orchid binge!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 27, 2011)

nope, trying to decide which gps I need to buy

tpbm watched many deer along the highway on the way home tonight (though happily none felt like running in front or into...)


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 27, 2011)

False, but I encountered many deer on the road on the night of the 23rd and had to come to a complete stop on two occasions as large groups of them scampered across the highway.

TPBM wishes they could take a long, relaxing vacation trip right about now.


----------



## Clark (Dec 27, 2011)

true. but that ain't happening.

tpbm has no plans for New Years eve.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2011)

True, party? I'll bring the avocadoes! 
TPBM does not drink alcohol!


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 27, 2011)

NYEric said:


> TPBM does not drink alcohol!



Partially true. I'm too old to be much of a party animal anymore. Sometimes I'll put a splash of finest brandy in a snifter and wet my lips with it once or twice. :rollhappy: I suspect I'll spend the last hour of the old year being a couch potato with a glass of diet cream soda in hand watching Anderson Cooper and Kathy Griffin in Times Square as shown on CNN. 

TPBM doesn't much like either Kathy Griffin or Anderson Cooper.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2011)

False, I have a crush on ginger girls and one of my best frieds was Anderson's classmate. 
TPBM will make sorbet or ice cream for New Years!


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 27, 2011)

False, but that sounds yummy! :drool:

TPBM only recently (within the past year or two, at most) adopted useage of the term "ginger" when referring to someone with "red" hair.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ginger_Kids
False. Maybe a little longer than that! 
TPBM once dyed their hair red!


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 27, 2011)

False.

TPBM likes to eat fresh pomegranates.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 27, 2011)

True

TPBM had a "different kind" of Christmas celebration this year (very positive in my case!)


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 27, 2011)

pretty standard for me I think

tpbm has waaay too many cookies, breads and other party leftovers recently given to them to be able to eat without blimping out (and not much activity right now)


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh yes, so true. Sigh...burp. 

TPBM plans on losing weight in the coming year.


----------



## Clark (Dec 27, 2011)

false. just lost 20lbs.

tpbm needs to wear a belt now.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2011)

Always!
TPBM is plannig orchids to order for Canada trip in March!


----------



## eOrchids (Dec 28, 2011)

False. But got my preorders done!

TPBM is eyeing a particular orchid.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2011)

*a* particular orchid!? Hahhahhahhahhhahahhahahahaha! :rollhappy: 



eOrchids said:


> False. But got my preorders done!


From whom, may I ask? oke: 

TPBM will buy new cart to stack plants on!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 28, 2011)

false; I'm actually going to be putting orchids from smaller cart into larger one, to cut back on lights (at least for winter)

tpbm has been repotting lots of plants and is expecting more media to show up today


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 28, 2011)

False, though I should be repotting some of my phrags. 

TPBM keeps bird feeders year-round in their yard.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 28, 2011)

False, but it could be a nice idea if pigeons weren't nearby...lol...

TPBM is thinking of increasing the phalaenopsis species in their collection!!


----------



## Clark (Dec 28, 2011)

did that last year. i really enjoy Phals.

tpbm get a big kick out of the show "Storage Wars".
i think i'm a hybrid of Barry Weiss and Dave Hester.:evil:,


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 30, 2011)

haven't seen it, so don't know

tpbm is still waiting for item ordered from amazon to leave the storage facility (sigh) (says waiting for fedex to pick up)


----------



## Clark (Jan 6, 2012)

false. but will order from amazon tomorrow.

tpbm will be at Deerborn on Sat. for the Deepcut show/sale.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 6, 2012)

false; I'll be looking at the south rim of a very big windy ditch

tpbm likes their new gps that arrived just minutes before leaving for somewhere


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 7, 2012)

false


tpbm is having a hard time deciding what to have for lunch but realizes that hostess snoballs probably aren't the best thing to have


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 7, 2012)

False... it was easy today: BigMac (not much choices where I was at lunch time)

TPBM, is re-planing the set-up of his/her aquarium, after a friend managed to kill all fish and shrimps and many plants during the holidays  (P.S.- After 7 years without any mayor mortalities!!)


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 9, 2012)

False. Sorry to hear! 

TPBM has their growlist on their smartphone!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 9, 2012)

false twice

tpbm ate their first cheeseburger with green chile sauce the other day


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 11, 2012)

false


tpbm keeps blasting buds


----------



## Clark (Jan 11, 2012)

true, hence the old signature- *Masterblaster*

tpbm is dealing with information overload!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2012)

in a way; I have so many pictures to edit/merge etc that my mind is numbing

tpbm saw their first roadrunner today! (plus a nice large male mule deer, some pronghorn antelope, a merriam's turkey, some coots....)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2012)

False.
TPBM remembers the old joke, "How to cook a Coot!"


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 15, 2012)

false


tpbm is going to see the movie the Artist


----------



## Clark (Jan 16, 2012)

false.

tpbm has been renting movies from the cable company lately.


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 16, 2012)

False! We have a new baby who is very vocal, so no movie watching! :rollhappy:

tpbm is still having problems with mice in their orchid collection!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2012)

False, thank goodness, although one of the cats broke a spike. 
TPBM discovered another paph in bud today.


----------



## Clark (Jan 22, 2012)

i wish.

tpbm's valentine's gift, was a trip to GoDaddy.com.
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap: :evil:


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 23, 2012)

false but 


tpbm likes orzo


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 28, 2012)

probably

tpbm likes hatch red chile powder in honey


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 3, 2012)

false!

tpbm wants to take a nap


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2012)

Whew, hmmmm, no thanks.
TPBM will go to pick up filters cartridges for R.O. system and replace O-ring on faucet supply connection.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 4, 2012)

false


tpbm is having a trying week


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 4, 2012)

True, for a variety of reasons!

TPBM likes my new signature.


----------



## Clark (Feb 5, 2012)

true.

tpbm had a crush on the Good Witch.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2012)

True, and every female for a period! 
TPBM is going to start jogging despite a broken toe!


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 9, 2012)

unquestionably false!


tpbm is gonna get a remote controlled helicopter within a week


----------



## Clark (Feb 10, 2012)

false. but just got a remote control, to trip the shuttter on my camera.

tpbm thinks B&H Photo has more employees per square foot, than any other retail biz.
i was impressed, and had a most pleasurable shopping experience.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2012)

probably though only been 'there' online

tpbm wishes they were back checking out scenery


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 16, 2012)

true

tbpm is waitin' on a new pair of work boots!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 17, 2012)

False.
TPBM has looked up X-Heli and is thinking about getting Dad a mini-RC helicopter.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 17, 2012)

false


tpbm thinks that a good starter heli is the Blade mCX rtf. not super expensive, fairly easy to fly, parts are replaceable if they break (and things break)


----------



## Clark (Feb 18, 2012)

true, i trust your opinion. newegg had a sale on remote heli's last week.

tpbm paved a few more inches of their runway this week.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2012)

if that means 'losing some weight', then over the last month that's true!

tpbm has new digs that are a bit more orchid friendly


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 4, 2012)

false, well, true, but years ago


tpbm is seeing some promising growths on his/her plants!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 4, 2012)

Semi true...!!!

TPBM might have an ear disturbance...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2012)

False, feel better.
TPBM will also recommend a few drops of hydrogen peroxide for ear issue.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2012)

True.
TPBM is too tired to sleep tonight.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 5, 2012)

false but was almost too tired to get up with the alarm this morning


tpbm has been having a lot of fun flying remote controlled helicopters


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2012)

False, but sounds funny...!

TPBM is thinking of starting a gesneriad collection soon...!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2012)

False, alreay have one.
TPBM is tempted to try to go to judging at Maryland OS show this weekend.


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 6, 2012)

False-a little too far for me , but sounds fun.

TPBM has been subjected to temptation lately :drool:.


----------



## Clark (Mar 6, 2012)

false. I am king of my domain.

tpbm is presently blasting Allison Strohm, again.
not even close this time


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 6, 2012)

false though i sucked the pouch off of a phrag pearcei while chasing fungus gnats with a vacuum cleaner

tpbm actually has a bud on another phrag (hybrid) (and will stay away from it with the vac)


----------



## Orchid x sib (Mar 7, 2012)

True  and on a couple other genera also
The person below me is going to try a new genera soon


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 7, 2012)

True... (man-made complex weird-mix genera: Catasetum x Ansellia & cycnoches x Ansellia)

TPBM, is looking forward to see whether his/her first Cypripedia survive the first winter, and if yes, to see how they develop in the new garden!  - getting pretty warm too early over here..


----------



## NYEric (Mar 7, 2012)

Kind of true, if they survive it will be a first! 
TPBM Is in the middle of 4 big orchid orders!


----------



## Clark (Mar 7, 2012)

false.

tpbm is no longer king of their domain.
Dell U2711 is on the way


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 11, 2012)

false...i think


tpbm is approaching four years without a cigarette


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 11, 2012)

False. 36 years.

TPBM had purchased a new orchid plant.

Ramon


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 11, 2012)

false, but next weekend will be a different story )) maybe, still false as it surelly will be more than just one :-D

TPBM also thinks that sciatica is a real pain in the a... :-(


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2012)

True -- there is a great stretch for this: http://www.rice.edu/~jenky/sports/piri.2.html

TPBM enjoyed working outside in warm temperatures and sunshine for the first time since last Fall.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 12, 2012)

False, though I almost could have been; it was 13 C here today...spring is just around the corner.

TPBM knows what a Pacman Frog is.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 12, 2012)

True, and I also think they are very cool... but they can be very aggresive sometimes!

TPBM needs to cancel a trip to an orchid show due to health reason :-(



SlipperFan said:


> True -- there is a great stretch for this: http://www.rice.edu/~jenky/sports/piri.2.html


 Thanks a lot! I know this strech, but is not good in my case. sciatica not due to piriformes syndrome but due to discal hernia...


----------



## Clark (Mar 12, 2012)

1/2 true.

tpbm's vehicle needs a new transmission.
$3000.00


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 12, 2012)

false but that's poopy!

tpbm is having lunch


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2012)

False had that a while ago.
TPBM is selling some model train stuff to get new orchids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> True, and I also think they are very cool... but they can be very aggresive sometimes!
> 
> TPBM needs to cancel a trip to an orchid show due to health reason :-(
> 
> Thanks a lot! I know this strech, but is not good in my case. sciatica not due to piriformes syndrome but due to discal hernia...



Pardon me for breaking the format of this thread, but I'm really sorry to hear that, Kavanaru -- that sounds really painful.



NYEric said:


> False had that a while ago.
> TPBM is selling some model train stuff to get new orchids!


False, but I am pinching some pennies...

TPBM is very glad the tornado warnings are off for now!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2012)

true, for the others who are in tornado alleys

tpbm is glad that it's finally monday night (worked all weekend and taking tuesday off)


----------



## Clark (Mar 14, 2012)

true, for you. i will be working weekends soon. it's seasonal.

tpbm learned how to install new graphics card, from a youtube vid.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 18, 2012)

false don't have desktop nor watch many youtubes

tpbm is amazed that the forecast this week is for temps in the 70'sF (and it's march in upstate ny, not late may)


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 21, 2012)

Could be true...!

TPBM is thinking of flasking some orchid seeds soon...!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 23, 2012)

false


tpbm is about to have a dr pepper


----------



## Clark (Mar 26, 2012)

false.

respectfully,
tpbm disagrees with the following author. 
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/travel/...519/story.html


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't know -- your link got truncated.

TPBM just got her malfunctioning greenhouse thermostat fixed. Whew!


----------



## luvsorchids (Mar 27, 2012)

False, but just got the malfunctioning thermostat on my truck fixed .

TPBM is relieved that they didn't get stranded at 1:30 am driving home from work when their truck thermostat malfunctioned.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2012)

True, but it would be my Subaru WRX's thermostat!!
TPBM is sending someone some orchids today.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 28, 2012)

false


tpbm is about to go to sleep


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2012)

true.

tpbm is thinking about building a wall garden.
got hens and chicks in mind.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2012)

False, though last Fall I did transplant some hens and chicks to a new location next to a wall.

TPBM wants to thank TPAM that sent out orchids the other day.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 30, 2012)

sure, i'll thank them though i didn't get anything (no space anyhow)

tpbm is very happy that the weather will be lousy all weekend (since they are one of the growers on duty all weekend at work)(and this means no running around watering everything like crazy as it dries out all at the same time):rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2012)

False, it just makes it lousy weather in which to do everything I have to anywway. 




SlipperFan said:


> TPBM wants to thank TPAM that sent out orchids the other day.



You're welcome.

TPBM is sending a plant to the person who created it!


----------



## Clark (Apr 5, 2012)

false, but that is very cool.

tpbm prefers perennials over annuals.


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 5, 2012)

true!

tpbm has done already some gardening this spring.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 5, 2012)

true; at my apt. I planted a rhubarb crown into a 10 gallon pot in the back yard (and watered, sprayed etc a few 1000 plants at work)

tpbm will be very busy likely for a while as a fellow employee has/will be(en) out long term on disability


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 6, 2012)

False, but my colleagues will be very busy, as I am the fellow employee being on long term sick leave 

TPBM has ever made the mistake of mixing up orchids name in such a way, that TPBM has ordered the wrong plant... (in my case, instead of a small growing warm-tolerant Sobralia, I received a huge and cold growing monster.... )


----------



## Clark (Apr 11, 2012)

close. my wife ordered the wrong ones from ebay.
to top it off, she was bidding against Nik.

with only ten episodes on Lifetime's new show, The Clients List,
tpbm hopes there is a happy ending.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 15, 2012)

haven't heard of program at all so have ambiguous opinions

tpbm has yet to do their taxes and is glad to find out they aren't due until april 17th!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 17, 2012)

false. did them a month or two ago


tpbm just increased his/her orchid collection


----------



## nikv (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, always.

TPBM enjoys bringing blooming orchids into work to show off to co-workers.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 17, 2012)

False, but I enjoy bringing friends to my greenhouse to the orchids in bloom or sharing pics of them (the orchids, not of my friends!) with others... 

TPBM, has discovered an unexpected attraction to a "new" kind of plants (in my case to Hosta) while working on/planing the spring planting in the garden..


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, not a new attraction, but I was surprised at myself a few years ago when I found that hostas had become somewhat of a passion.

TPBM is tired from lugging a two-gallon sprayer all over her 2+ acre yard, spraying dandelions before they set seed. (Violets can stay and reproduce, but dandelions must go!)


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 17, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> TPBM is tired from lugging a two-gallon sprayer all over her 2+ acre yard, spraying dandelions before they set seed. (Violets can stay and reproduce, but dandelions must go!)



[pick them and make us some wine!] true if that generically means being tired of spraying

tpbm who has mostly phals in their collection, has two phrags in flower heading to the orchid show this weekend


----------



## Clark (Apr 19, 2012)

false. good luck with them.

tpbm planted hollyhocks this season.


----------



## lipelgas (Apr 19, 2012)

false. haven't have any time for garden yet.

tpbm is (temporarily) tired of too many orchid shows lately...


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2012)

I was sort of, but my phrag pearcei ended up getting a ribbon at each show!

tpbm has had better days than today at work.....


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2012)

Not true, taking off early w/ free Yankees tickets! 
TPBM knows that the best way to deal w/ dandelions is practicing golf strokes with your #3 club!


----------



## nikv (May 1, 2012)

False. The best way to deal with dandelions is to complain to my gardener.

TPBM received orchids from the SlipperTalk auction yesterday and is quite pleased!


----------



## likespaphs (May 2, 2012)

false


tpbm is getting annoyed at tpam who has not yet sent out plants to the winners of the slippertalk auction....


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2012)

nope.

tpbm smells like DEET.


----------



## likespaphs (May 4, 2012)

false


tpbm knows that my previous comment (above) was meant to infer that i feel bad for not being able to get the plants i owe to people for the auction out sooner


----------



## nikv (May 4, 2012)

True, and I'm not mad or anything like that. 

TPBM is recently received an orchid order in the mail and is quite pleased.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 4, 2012)

False :sob: they were supposed to arrive today but didn't!:sob:

TPBM has received a box with over 50 Hostas (different sizes and breeds) for the garden!


----------



## cnycharles (May 4, 2012)

false; hostas are slug and deer food

tpbm just got the preliminary list for their orchid society auction and will post it soon


----------



## Clark (May 8, 2012)

false.

tpbm has seen manatees getting frisky.
looked a bit rough to me...


----------



## likespaphs (May 30, 2012)

false


tpbm just did something both scary and exciting!


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2012)

False but I'm very open to suggestions! 
TPBM has to have S.O. clean cat pee smell out of car!


----------



## cnycharles (May 31, 2012)

false, but fleas from cat/other apartment have flowed into the hall and now into my apartment 

tpbm is tired of spraying plants at work (and wants to look at more native plants outdoors instead)


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 1, 2012)

true but miles to go before i sleep, so to speak


tpbm has been cleaning his/her house!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 2, 2012)

False, but soon.. 

TPBM has finished installing the misting system yesterday and it seems to be working ok so far..!


----------



## Clark (Jun 3, 2012)

false.

tpbm is paying $3.13/gl. for gas today.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 3, 2012)

False! But damn, where is this gas station?

TPBM has waxed his / her car.


----------



## Clark (Jun 3, 2012)

false. rarely wash them.

tpbm googles- NJ Gas Prices. And pulls up gasbuddy.com.

I think this works for every state.
Fortunately, the cheap station is close to HD and Walmart.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2012)

false

hmm, i got a deal recently and it was still 3.64.... 19 cents cheaper than any stations in the utica/rome area. new york state rapes vehicle and land owners with taxes (and cigarette smokers as well)

tpbm was very near the beach today (rainbow shores eastern lake ontario) and listened to the surf while looking for orchids


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2012)

false

tpbm would like to eat many almond croissants (although he/she would probably regret it, for some reason....)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 4, 2012)

No, not really. Baked stuff isn't my vice. Now if we were talking about candy, and just about _any_ candy...:drool:

I'm jealous of your gasoline prices. I'm paying $1.169/litre, which if I did the math right, converts to $4.43/U.S. gallon.  And I think gas is even more expensive in other parts of Canada.


TPBM is taking a day off work to do some gardening.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2012)

No way!

TPBM is wondering exactly where the gas station near Clarke is so they can fill up (Premium only ) there.


----------



## nikv (Jun 4, 2012)

False. I'd go through more than a few tanks of gasoline just getting there.

TPBM is thinking of posting some orchid photos soon.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 4, 2012)

true!

tpbm has to return to a native orchid site tomorrow with friend 'because' tpbm left their stainless water bottle next to an orchid they were taking a picture of


----------



## Clark (Jun 7, 2012)

false. but I'm thinking about exploring a site in July.

tpbm has a box of Catts in the mail.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 7, 2012)

false. There are two cats a few flats down from me but none in a box.

tpbm is all excited over their impending PhD graduation tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2012)

False, but congrats! 
TPBM found a plant on eBay that they've been searching for years to acquire!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 8, 2012)

false, but congrats!

tpbm thinks it's like deja vu all over again...


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 8, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> tpbm thinks it's like deja vu all over again...



:rollhappy: probably happens once a week! 

tpbm has a disa in flower (from orchid society auction)


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2012)

I wish!!!!  

TPBM is trying to make flasks for tissue culture!


----------



## Clark (Jun 11, 2012)

False.

tpbm has Sarracenia that has self seeded.
thinking these are purpurea, ultra tiny.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 12, 2012)

false


tpbm is about to take a big step forward


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 17, 2012)

if that means i have a day off from work, then true

tpbm had to spray their apt for fleas from neighbor's cats yesterday morning (while they worked all day) but hasn't seen a flea yet
(well, there was one after the above, but I slapped it with a yellow sticky card from my plants and there it is...)


----------



## Clark (Jun 17, 2012)

false. i feel for ya though.

tpbm hopes Bibi and Poldi put their differences aside, and get back together.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 17, 2012)

False, no idea who are Bibi and Poldi...

TPBM has just discovered his/her 2 roth "babies" are sending a second new growth.... 

PS.- either precocious babies, not so babies (30 cm leaves span) or not so roths at all... :-S


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 21, 2012)

false but congrats!


tpbm is going a bit past his/her comfort zone


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 23, 2012)

true! true! true!

tpbm isn't yet ready to let this thread die....


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2012)

true.

tpbm's Neos are finally pushing spikes.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 23, 2012)

good! but false

tpbm is looking forward to a family vacation in august


----------



## nikv (Jun 25, 2012)

Actually, that's true!

TPBM was sick all weekend but felt well enough to go to work on Monday.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2012)

False, but I know that your brain has been conditioned to work on Monday!
TPBM is only ordering a few plants this month.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 26, 2012)

false


tpbm is gonna try to be patient for the next month or so


----------



## Clark (Jun 27, 2012)

false.

tpbm will be searching for natives next week.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2012)

maybe, more likely on the weekend

tpbm must soon throw some things in the dryer


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2012)

false


tpbm is having lunch


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 10, 2012)

false

tpbm is about to head out and go to u-pick and gather some blueberries

mmmmm


----------



## Clark (Jul 10, 2012)

false. we bought from roadside stand in the pineys.

tpbm tomato plants are looking crappy right now.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 10, 2012)

false; don't have any of them, and these
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26405 
look good at the moment

tpbm just had four or five handfuls of those blueberries mmmmmm


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 10, 2012)

Nope, but I just ate a bowl full of cherries. 

TPBM is taking the whole summer off this year. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 11, 2012)

Off what? Obviously not.
TPBM is reorganizing to improve finances!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2012)

sounds good, though reorganizing my apartment

tpbm bought a tart shell at store and made a very quick yogurt/fresh blueberry/whipped cream tart for the staff at red cross for last night's donation (was very easy and big hit)


----------



## Clark (Jul 12, 2012)

false. but now i'm hungry.

tpbm has a few uncooperative orchids.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 21, 2012)

very true


tpbm just got a new job


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 21, 2012)

again?! what happened with the last one? (false) though tpam must have been checking out a few places for greenhouse positions and maybe will pass some info along

tpbm just recently put together their own external hard drive, which actually works


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 22, 2012)

false but congrats!

(just the one new job. just excited about it)

tpbm is deciding on what to eat


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2012)

yup.

tpbm likes Kirkland frozen pizza.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 23, 2012)

never tried it, but it's pizza so......

tpbm must go back to work to spray tonight


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2012)

Half true, going to work tonight in Manhattan office to drop off payment. 
Also true that I spray plants every night, but at home! 
TPBM will have some watermelon this afternoon.


----------



## Clark (Jul 26, 2012)

false.

tpbm likes to sprinkle a little salt on their watermelon. just a little.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 27, 2012)

true

tpbm had a dream a few hours ago where they were a player on a very minor-league baseball team


----------



## NYEric (Jul 27, 2012)

False; I never really connected with any "Major" league sports, baseball, basketball, football...
TPBM is going to see the new Batman movie tonight!


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 27, 2012)

false


tpbm is smiling a lot more lately


----------



## Paul Mc (Jul 27, 2012)

True!

tpbm, your favorite treat/food is Paella!


----------



## nikv (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, it's on my favorites list, so yeah.

TPBM recently bought a set of outdoor furniture on close-out. :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Jul 29, 2012)

false. but I love a great sale.

tpbm shot the snots out of a whale, within walking distance of their home today.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 13, 2012)

false but i enjoyed the photos you posted the other day. don't think it's the same whale though


tpbm has been cleaning/sorting/starting to pack


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 14, 2012)

that was last week 

tpbm saw well over 100 antelope on a recent trip, plus four or more golden eagles (plus mule deer, many ravens and many many mountain bluebirds (and a few orchids! - plus a new species))


----------



## Paul Mc (Aug 14, 2012)

False, but that would have been totally awesome!

Tpbm, you spent yesterday in bed with a cold, but had a great cuddle session with your dogs who wouldn't leave your side.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2012)

False, but feel better.
TPBM is getting compots of new Phrag hybrids this week!


----------



## Clark (Aug 16, 2012)

false. inversion bench.

tpbm finds Paph. sangii unattractive.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 21, 2012)

mixed feelings

tpbm watered their eggplant this evening


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2012)

False, but I did eat one from my garden tonight.

TPBM is enjoying the pleasant summer weather we are finally having.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 21, 2012)

quite true!

tpbm is about to start a new and challenging job


----------



## Clark (Aug 28, 2012)

more true than false. great luck!

tpbm will stir the pot, before the week is over.
:evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 30, 2012)

well, true - I was stirring the pot of salsa that was cooking on the stove this late afternoon

tpbm is listening to the 'tink' of pickles in canning jars settling in for the night


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2012)

False...

TPBM feels great and happy, no matter the circumstances...!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 30, 2012)

true!


tpbm is gonna try to go to bed earlier tonight than he/she has been


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2012)

Very true, big tournament match tomorrow AM! 
TPBM has inventoried Phrag collection again.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 4, 2012)

sorta true (only four plants i count when i water....)


tpbm made the right choice on a new job


----------



## Clark (Sep 5, 2012)

Happy to hear! not so yet here.

tpbm is battling European sawfly on his mugho pine right now.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2012)

sorry to hear

tpbm solved the massive mealybug infestation of their diminishing kona coffee tree by putting the plant outside for the summer (goodbye bugs, hello lots of leaves  )


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 7, 2012)

False, but good neas for u and the tree 

TPBM hard a very tough week working with his dad on the terrace (more specifically at the margins of it...) of their house, 5 floors above ground...


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 8, 2012)

yikes! glad you are alive to report in...

tpbm is currently driving through an area marked by tornado watches and is watching fast-moving clouds and breezy trees


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 22, 2012)

was true

tpbm is wondering if this thread is dying?


----------



## Clark (Sep 22, 2012)

not really.

tpbm always felt law enforcement lurked on this forum.

:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2012)

Naw! They wouldn't have the patience to look at all the posts...

TPBM found some mealybugs on a few of her Paphs today. They are dead now.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 22, 2012)

false. found them last week but haven't dealt with them yet. dadgum mites too

tpbm is deciding between predatory mites and pesticides to control a minute mite


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 22, 2012)

false (use sucrashield for both)

tpbm is uploading pictures


----------



## Clark (Sep 25, 2012)

false.

tpbm is eating pork for dinner.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2012)

False,

TPBM did some potting today.


----------



## nikv (Sep 27, 2012)

Not today, but recently so true.

TPBM has moved out of the Stone Age and finally picked up an iPhone 5. :rollhappy:


----------



## Paul Mc (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, so close... Still on the 4, lol...

TPBM, today was the last day of the two weeks on your 2 week notice to a horrid job and you are having celebratory drinks at this moment, spirits truly uplifted at tomorrow's possibilities!

Ok, so maybe that's just me, lol...


----------



## Clark (Sep 29, 2012)

false. but next time I have a beer, I'll think of you.

tpbm joined Audubon Society recently.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 30, 2012)

False, maybe someday though.

TPBM has been to Mexico.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 30, 2012)

false

tpbm is fighting a cold


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 8, 2012)

false knock on wood

tpbm made the mistake a few hours ago of handling some hot peppers and then rubbing their eye


----------



## Paul Mc (Oct 8, 2012)

False, but I feel your sizzling pain!!!! I made a white chili recipe with 6 jalapeños, 6 poblanos and 6 Anaheim chilis, with my contacts still in. Not only did I try to remove the contacts latter at night, bit I also tried to put them in the next morning, lol....!!!!

TPBM... You bought a cookbook of Chinese recipes and you are tasting your way through china!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 8, 2012)

False, that is a neat idea though. I might have to do that.

TPBM loves to eat stroganoff.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2012)

True! 
TPBM is going to Orchid show in Canada next weekend, Connecticut show the weekend after that, and Florida nursery the weekend after that!!!


----------



## lipelgas (Oct 10, 2012)

false, only show in Augsburg (and last show in this season) 

TPBM is happy about autumn and enjoy cooler mornings, but still sunny days.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 10, 2012)

True, I could be considered as a "cool growing human". 

TPBM owns birds of some kind.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 10, 2012)

True! We got two amusing little budgies just under a year ago.

TPBM is stressed over an upcoming trip

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 11, 2012)

false


tpbm is stressed (but not in a bad way) over an upcoming move


----------



## Clark (Oct 11, 2012)

false.

tpbm is going leaf peeping soon.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 13, 2012)

False. Leaf peeping last weekend

TPBM is on a bus with a rather erratic driver! 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 13, 2012)

if you exchange the word 'bus' with 'work site', then yes (and the bus will be stopping soon forever unless someone else buys it)

tpbm is in the middle of uploading pictures of orchids from their orchid society show http://cnyos.org/showpics


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2012)

False, but somebody's camera was really busy!

TPBM is tired of trying to figure out a new piece of software.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 14, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> False, but somebody's camera was really busy!


[yes, I was moving right along because I got a late start and also delayed with people asking questions and making comments when I was taking pictures. it's nice to talk to people, but not when i'm way behind and the show is going to close!]

okay, false; no new software

tpbm is cooking some dry beans with ham bone, on way to ham/bean soup


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 14, 2012)

False, did that a week ago though...

TPBM hates living in big cities.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2012)

False and I know you dont live in a big City!
TPBM will be posting photos to STF tomorrow, er, later today!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 17, 2012)

false

tpbm just ordered a pesticide sprayer


----------



## Clark (Oct 20, 2012)

false. have fun with it.

tpbm is having coffee.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 20, 2012)

Ahhhh, true! After 6 days in Chicago living off Starbucks and Dunkin' I'm happy to have my Timmies *giggle

tpbm is doing excessive amounts of laundry

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, not excessive -- but you just reminded me that I have a load ready to go into the dryer!

TPBM just did some re-arranging of some of her plants, and found 3 she is willing to send away.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 21, 2012)

True! And maybe 3 more to throw away as well! 

TPBM is repotting some phrags.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2012)

false

tpbm just went through and tossed all of the dead plants/mounts and actually put some pterostylis and neofinetias outside to catch some rain


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2012)

Part true. Culled some dying/dead orchids but nothing is going outside anywhere. 
TPBM want to see northern NYS pterostylis progress.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 22, 2012)

well, yes, yes i do

tpbm is gonna stop procrastinating....tomorrow


----------



## Paul Mc (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, since today is tomorrow based on the date of the post, guess I should get to it finally, lol....

TPBM: you will start looking for your new job since last week was the last day at your old one!


----------



## Clark (Oct 23, 2012)

false.

tpbm hopes their Zygo doesn't blast like last year.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 26, 2012)

this person does wish this for tpam, since this person doesn't have a zygo

tpbm tested some of their green chile sauce with blue corn chips last night and is trying to decide how to improve it



NYEric said:


> TPBM wants to see northern NYS pterostylis progress.



will take some pictures today, was driving to other greenhouse early/late last three days


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 1, 2012)

false


tpbm is a little sad


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 1, 2012)

True, I'm a little sad that I don't have enough slipper orchids!

TPBM has over 500 slipper orchids in their personal collection.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2012)

False, though nearly half my collection of over 700 orchids are slippers...

TPBM help put together a basket display for an orchid show this week end (in Fort Wayne, IN).


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 1, 2012)

false (nothin' in bloom)

tpbm is from Fort Wayne!


----------



## Paul Mc (Nov 1, 2012)

Ooooh, false... In St. Louis, MO here.

TPBM: you have a basement filled with plants and the freshest air on (at least) the block during winter!


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 2, 2012)

false. the only "plants" in basement are potatoes.

TBPM had just good lunch and is a bit lazy to start to work again


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 2, 2012)

True! Its like you read my mind 

Tpbm
has a cold 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 2, 2012)

False!

TPBM is waiting for power to come back on soon!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 2, 2012)

true in hoping that it will for others

tpbm had the day off from work today


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 6, 2012)

True and false, I don't have a regular job but I still had work to do.

TPBM does not have their favorite slipper orchid in their collection.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 6, 2012)

Paul Mc said:


> Ooooh, false... In St. Louis, MO here.
> 
> TPBM: you have a basement filled with plants and the freshest air on (at least) the block during winter!



My parents hate coming into my room because they say it is too humid and it smell like a jungle, I don't even have that many orchids. I love it though!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 7, 2012)

true. i'm crazy about most of the plants in my collection


tpbm may be able to take his/her collection to a groovy greenhouse after all....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2012)

False. 
TPBM is getting ready to order more Paphs from Asia!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2012)

was false but i may be interested in making it true.....


tpbm got some Amorphophallus titanum seeds today!


----------



## Clark (Nov 8, 2012)

false.

tpbm can see what they are eating now.
no more flashlights...


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 9, 2012)

Actually true, no where near Sandy's destruction though. The power was off during dinner and we ate with candles an flashlights. Luckily the power was only off for about 45 minute to an hour. Don't know what happened.

TPBM has ordered from Mid-Pacific Orchids before.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2012)

false

tpbm is celebrating someone else's birthday


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2012)

false unless i'm forgetting something and someone is reminding me..

tpbm just found a recipe online for muskrat and onions (while they were looking for something like banana smoothie)


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 11, 2012)

False, but just out of curiosity I did a search and found this recipe: http://bertc.com/subfive/recipes/smothered.htm

TPBM loves to eat summer squash sauteed with garlic and onions.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2012)

True, and peppers.

TPBM washed greenhouse windows yesterday. What a _*pane*_ in the neck!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 12, 2012)

False. No greenhouse here 

TPBM got results for a test today -and PASSED!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 12, 2012)

True. 

TPBM loves repotting and would repot lots of orchids everyday if the orchids didn't get stressed and if they had time.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2012)

:rollhappy: glad tpam enjoys it!

tpbm got their hair cut tonight, though there are supposed to be snow showers tomorrow


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 13, 2012)

false


tpbm really needs to get his/her hair cut


----------



## Paul Mc (Nov 13, 2012)

OMG!!!! I literally just called to make a hair appointment, so true, true, true!!! LOL...

TPBM, you just had to replace yet another light fixture in your grow area.


----------



## Clark (Nov 14, 2012)

false.

tpbm is still having debates about who is hosting Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## nikv (Nov 14, 2012)

False. We have a regular rotation in my family. This year, my brother Phil in Phoenix is hosting.

TPBM has already started his/her Christmas shopping.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 15, 2012)

False. I dread

TPBM has lost weight recently

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 15, 2012)

false; opposite

tpbm recently fed their pterostylis for the first time and they are looking good


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2012)

False...! I am desperately looking for some pterostylis to grow... I think I will get some one day.....!

TPBM got some hoya cuttings recently


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 16, 2012)

Not very recently, but I got some from a relatives plant. Now I have the relatives plant and it's big and the cutting are growing very nicely.

TPBM still has P. micranthum and P. armeniacum on their wish list.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 16, 2012)

false but a hybrid of one....


tpbm is a little sad he/she may never have hohos again


----------



## Clark (Nov 16, 2012)

true.

tpbm is hoarding twinkies.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 16, 2012)

False! Twinkies have negative nutritional value and aren't that tasty. Now Ring-Dings...!!!

TPBM is bidding on ebay plants.


----------



## nikv (Nov 16, 2012)

True!

TPBM is heading out of town next week for a family Thanksgiving celebration.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 17, 2012)

False. Canadian thanksgiving is October 

TPBM is going for a drive tomorrow!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 19, 2012)

True, not a long drive though.

TPBM loves clocks that don't run on batteries. (Cuckoo, granfather, potatoe, and/or water clocks)


----------



## nikv (Nov 19, 2012)

True! I have two grandfather clocks and four mantle clocks that I've built myself from kits. I also have a cuckoo clock that I purchased in Germany hanging on my wall.

TPBM finished their Christmas shopping today. :rollhappy:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 19, 2012)

false; maybe not until the last minute

tpbm was recycling at work today (short steel one dumpster, copper/motors in another, brass fittings in one and aluminum in another)


----------



## Clark (Nov 19, 2012)

almost true. at home, they go to curb in morning.

tpbm ate some funny bones today.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 23, 2012)

false I think

tpbm managed to skin and partially cut up a small deer last night with no mishaps, and then this evening cut themselves three times while trying to trim and cut up raw sweet potatoes


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 24, 2012)

false. I boiled some linguine pasta and then added some basil pesto. No cutting implements involved.

tpbm just deleted the accounts and posts of several spammers on a killifish forum and feels quite satisfied.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 26, 2012)

false but delete them spammers!



tpbm is sleepy


----------



## Clark (Nov 27, 2012)

false.

tpbm thinks the two spikes on my Allison Strohm will blast.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2012)

False if you take preventative measures, increased air flow, treat exterior w desicant, etc. 
TPBM has tolumnias spiking.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2012)

True, but only one right now --- the rest are resting.

TPBM has a miserable cold and can't seem to shake it.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2012)

False, I am fighting one off and winning with Vitamin C, salty and spicy food, warmth. 
TPBM is preparing for next import order.


----------



## lipelgas (Nov 29, 2012)

false. waiting for spring for that.

TPBM has spent nice days with redecorating her/his home


----------



## Clark (Dec 8, 2012)

true about the decorating part.

tpbm, who does not have children, is babysitting a very energized five year old at the moment.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 9, 2012)

false


tpbm just moved houses and needs to start unpacking


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2012)

false; though may need to happen in upcoming months

tpbm basically missed four deer hunting, found out scope was damaged (crosshairs loose and bouncing around inside scope), got new one and sighted in well, missed another large deer not far away cleanly (again), got annoyed, said a prayer to remove 'miraculous interference', and dropped the next deer to come along (shot going exactly where scope was pointing)


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 9, 2012)

Lol very false, but good story!

TPBM is putting up Christmas decorations, but only to save them from boredom.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 10, 2012)

false!

tpbm hurt him/herself moving furniture


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 11, 2012)

false! I hurt my shoulder in bed. I just woke up and there it was, aching like the knuckles of someone who had ridden a 1000 miles non stop on a motorcycle.

tpbm is about to go feed the experimental fish.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2012)

False. Do they glow in the dark!? 
TPBM is going to send a plant on a trip today!


----------



## nikv (Dec 11, 2012)

True. I brought my Paph. gratrixianum into work today. 

TPBM is crazy busy at work.


----------



## Clark (Dec 11, 2012)

the most truest statement at the moment...

tpbm landed a dream job last week.
well, i'm not a porn star


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2012)

false

tpbm just spent an hour watching the geminid meteor shower from the warm comfort of their car (head reclining out open window with heat running; very cold outside!)


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 16, 2012)

false


tpbm is gonna get an mri soon


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 16, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> false
> 
> 
> tpbm is gonna get an mri soon



False, but I will get the results of my MRI next week 

TPBM, has not been having much time for ST in the last few weeks..


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 19, 2012)

false but since i haven't checked it in a while, half true

tpbm is on crutches for a torn muscle


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 26, 2012)

false thankfully but hopefully tpam will feel better

tpbm went to clean dead leaves off of their clowesetum hybrid last night, and discovered that there were 'thorns' at the base of each leaf


----------



## Clark (Dec 27, 2012)

false

tpbm is playing a game on their smart phone right now.


----------



## Paul Mc (Dec 27, 2012)

Oooohhhhhh.... So busted!!!!! ROFL...

TPBM, you spent all your Christmas money on orchids!!!! I know I am trying to, lol...


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 27, 2012)

False. I had too much money to spend! (I wish this was true)

TPBM hates spending money, unless it is on orchid related things.


----------



## Clark (Jan 1, 2013)

false. i spread the love.

tpbm worked today.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2013)

Only around the house. 
TPBM broke (fatally) a phrag today while repotting.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2013)

false (though I did remove a pot from the growing zone with a deceased phrag hybrid in it yesterday)

tpbm knows what tinderfungus is, and what it's used for (two totally different things)


----------



## Clark (Jan 12, 2013)

false.

tpbm's Allison Strohm hasn't blasted yet, and is wondering if a larger plant is key to a successful bloom.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 15, 2013)

False. Wish I had one to worry about 

TPBM is dying for the next orchid show to come.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 16, 2013)

False, this time of year there are almost too many events. 
TPBM is having poached salmon for lunch.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 16, 2013)

false probably oriental noodle soup

tpbm made their first fruit smoothie last night and their first home-made yogurt last night/this morning


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 19, 2013)

false on both accounts

it's almost tpbm's birthday


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2013)

True.
TPBM has 3-4 Orchid events within the next 2 months!!


----------



## Clark (Jan 23, 2013)

false. only one.
let me know if you want to have lunch at dearborn.

tpbm is unloading some of their collection.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 23, 2013)

True, but only to make room for more phrags
TPBM has paid bills late to buy more orchids


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2013)

That's too easy.
TPBM has *not* paid bills late to buy more orchids!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 23, 2013)

True, then I don't have to pay a late fee and I have more money to buy orchids! 

TPBM thinks they never have enough orchids.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2013)

No truer words were ever spoken.

TPBM is hoping Mother Nature hold off on snow this Friday so she can safely take plants to an orchid show.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 24, 2013)

true for you

tpbm had to move their potted parsley plant from the semi-heated back entry because it was freezing, and the phrags/masdie and papyrus from the back kitchen windowsill because they would have done the same (window frosted over)


----------



## Clark (Jan 24, 2013)

false. but have feeling the three genera that's blasting right now, are temperature related.

tpbm doesn't look good wearing under armor's long johns.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

I have no idea, never tried them...hehehehe!!

TPMB saw an enormous flock (huge cloud I'd better say) of starlings today in the afternoon....


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 27, 2013)

false; though....

tpbm saw two very large adult bald eagles today; one near my old high school (whitney point) below the spillway of the dorchester reservoir, and another near cincinnatus about ten miles northeast


----------



## Clark (Jan 31, 2013)

false.

tpbm should of been shooting in the Everglades yesterday, today, and tomorrow. And is definitely pissed off...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2013)

sounds good to me but false and false

tpbm can't watch the superbowl because the local area doesn't have cbs (and no cable); and they are watching 'play by play' graphics on internet, and seeing the awful play by san francisco, is glad that they can't see it personally! :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2013)

true, I cannot watch anything unless I get a signal decoder and also I do not watch it through the internet... 

TPBM has got into flasking at home lately... but with few failures...


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 13, 2013)

false though I would love to be flasking

tpbm is actually fertilizing their orchids, for the first time in several months


----------



## Clark (Feb 15, 2013)

close. tomorrow

tpbm is done blasting both spikes on their Phrag. Allison Strohm.
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 15, 2013)

false

tpbm actually has a few things in bud (even though he/she bought them the other day at an orchid show)


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2013)

false and false

tpbm had eight stitches put in yesterday


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 20, 2013)

false but that doesn't sound like fun!

tpbm hopes tpam isn't in a lot of discomfort because of it!


----------



## Clark (Mar 27, 2013)

True!

tpbm is hoping the northern lapwings they are looking at right now, get a hell of a lot closer.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 8, 2013)

true


tpbm was let off with a warning instead of the speeding ticket he/she may have deserved....


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 8, 2013)

true..many times over the years

TPBM did not lose any plants over the winter months.


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 9, 2013)

True!

TPBM will be stopping by a garden center after work.


----------



## nikv (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorta true, it will be on my lunch break.

TPBM can't find anything in his/her greenhouse to donate to this year's auction and is bummed.  (I plan on buying though)


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 9, 2013)

false (but true to hope to be buying!)

tpbm feels a little crappy and is probably going to skip his/her orchid society meeting tonight


----------



## Clark (Apr 13, 2013)

1st half is true.

tpbm is doing home maintenance this weekend.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 13, 2013)

true - need to get some painting done. 

TPBM Can't believe it is mid April and temps are in the 30's this morn. GRRRR


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2013)

true, though every so many years we get a few inches of snow around this date, but then it melts away

tpbm just did their federal taxes and is smiling at least a little bit


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2013)

was true;

tpbm just finished their nys taxes and now aren't smiling quite as much as they were before (sigh)


----------



## Clark (Apr 19, 2013)

false.

tpbm gets regular grade gas for $3.09/gallon right now, two blocks away.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2013)

False but I know where you live. 
TPBM is meeting up w/ an STF'r tomorrow in NYC!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 24, 2013)

false


tpbm is a little jealous of NYEric and the other STer


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2013)

false, though would like to get together again at a time when other new england stf'ers could join 

tpbm may have to change their username from cnycharles to nwnjcharles


----------



## EdenSprings (May 1, 2013)

*The person below me loves wearing women's shoes.*

False! 

Just looking at spiked heels makes my toes curl involuntarily. My favorite footwear? Slippers! :rollhappy: No, seriously. The minute I get home from work my flats come off and the slippers go on. Sigh....

The person below me has no slippers (orchids, that is...).


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2013)

False. 
TPBM likes to look at the wearers of high heels!


----------



## nikv (May 1, 2013)

True!

TPBM is in desperate need of a vacation!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (May 2, 2013)

True!

TPBM is about to set out on a 20+ year paph breeding project.


----------



## 2Toned (May 2, 2013)

True! That's why I've joined ST.

TPBM would like to know where I'll start


----------



## likespaphs (May 2, 2013)

true!


tpbm is hoping to have a lovely weekend


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2013)

bigtime.

tpbm first orchid is blooming.


----------



## cnycharles (May 22, 2013)

maybe the second or third one for this year

tpbm is very happy that they can water their orchids with a hose at their new place, and spray things outside! .. and that there are no squirrels here but a fat woodchuck that did sample part of a dark red doritis pulcherrima


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 22, 2013)

false. I'm still using a can. But I am hopeful for my next house---but there will probably be squirrels.

tpbm is just finishing washing a western blot and is then off to the post office (to wait forever in a que which should be moving twice as fast if the clerks would only get organised).


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 11, 2013)

False (though I did have extreme adventures trying to receive mail at my new address)

Tpbm has a day off after working the weekend shift, and is contemplating the songs of the crickets and birds outside (no more nearby freight trains, barking dogs, upstairs neighbors or street noises yay!) and likely will do some gardening and maybe grilling since it's not raining


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 11, 2013)

false


tpbm has an orchid society meeting tonight!


----------



## limuhead (Jun 11, 2013)

False, I have about 1200 cymbidium plugs to plant out. The person below me is going to come over and help me plant cymbidiums.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2013)

False, although I would if I could.
TPBM missed a big show last week and so is going to sneak a few plants from eBay this week.


----------



## eteson (Jun 13, 2013)

False, I missed a show, but Ebay does not work in my country.
TPBM has discovered in bud a plant that was reluctant to bloom for more than four years.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2013)

congrats, but false I think

tpbm has seen and heard meadowlarks and bobolinks in the fields around their apartment (first time)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2013)

IDK, so false.
TPBM is buying a vintage Schwinn Stingray tomorrow to fix up and ride!


----------



## nikv (Jun 20, 2013)

False, why would I buy one when I still have one from 1968 in my mother's garage? It has the slick tire and cool u-shaped handlebars! My nephew keeps threatening to steal ilt, though.

TPBM is travelling overseas on holiday in two weeks and can't wait!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 24, 2013)

false but have fun!


tpbm can't get the George Michael song Freedom 90 out of his/her head


----------



## Clark (Jun 25, 2013)

not this week. false

tpbm is sweaty right now.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes

Tpbm experienced a doozy of a thunderstorm about this time yesterday 
(and sees a whole line of them including severe warnings heading their way through western Pennsylvania as they type)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 28, 2013)

false


tpbm has had a challenging but rewarding week


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 12, 2013)

true


tpbm is ready for the weekend


----------



## Clark (Jul 12, 2013)

true. most of the time.

tpbm doubts Manhattanhenge will be viewable today.

weather issues...


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2013)

true

tpbm will be braving airport security and flying out west today


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2013)

True

Tpbm boarded a flight a few minutes ago. All was fine but delayed on runway because of storm cells; the plane started to move towards the runway and the stewardesses noticed that an elderly Indian gentleman (right in front of tpbm) was not moving or breathing. They tried shaking him and such and finally laid him down on the floor and gave him some oxygen. They pulled the plane from the runway and he came to a bit and then started throwing up. We ended up back at the terminal and they took him off with his family, but they have to clean the mess off the floor, replace an oxygen bottle and get some more fuel.
Yay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 15, 2013)

false but glad he seems okay


tpbm is getting ready for a hot week


----------



## Clark (Jul 18, 2013)

true. Gatorade was $0.88/Qt at shoprite.

tpbm will be swimming later today.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 18, 2013)

false - though it is raining today, the puddles aren't deep enough to swim in out here in the high desert plains

tpbm saw their first wild tarantula last night!


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2013)

false.

tpbm is having lunch.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 23, 2013)

false


tpbm went to Fargo for a conference


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 3, 2013)

False; out west, but much further south

Tpbm is pondering some cooking/baking this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 11, 2013)

true

tpbm may actually do some repotting today


----------



## MollieMcP (Aug 11, 2013)

True!

tpbm's favorite food is fried okra!!

Well if it's not your fav it is mine.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2013)

Very false. 
TPBM will post photos of album Parvi hybrids this week.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 12, 2013)

false; most likely slippers, yellow ones, species, from nj

tpbm had a decent day, even for a monday


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 15, 2013)

true


tpbm is very hungry and needs to have something to eat


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 15, 2013)

Absolutely correct, haven't had anything to eat all day.

TPBM is currently working on a massive project of some description.


----------



## Clark (Aug 17, 2013)

false.

tpbm is feeling naughty.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 26, 2013)

False

Tpbm caught a woodchuck in a trap yesterday morning, and the only bait was light


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Clark (Sep 8, 2013)

false. you got me mixed up with my neighbors.

tpbm is drinking fat tires right now.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 9, 2013)

false


tbpm is gonna go home and crack open a cider


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2013)

False, maybe an Ice tea. 
TPBM is going to try to post photos tonight.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 9, 2013)

False making sour cream cornbread for taco Tuesday at work tomorrow

Tpbm rode over 40 miles on a bike in NYC traffic yesterday and wasn't hit by a single cab or bus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Clark (Sep 16, 2013)

false. i need the the full monty.

after enjoying more than one Polygamy Porter,
tpbm slept like a rock, under The Watchman.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 29, 2013)

False though I did have a a saranac white ipa last night

Tpbm is enjoying a whole weekend not at work, of sunny/cool weather


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 29, 2013)

true

tpbm has been drinkin' cider


----------



## Missgreen (Oct 1, 2013)

False

Haven't had cider for a while

tpbm has tried breeding orchids


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2013)

true, unsuccessfully. 
TPBM will go to an Orchid show within 3 weeks.


----------



## Missgreen (Oct 4, 2013)

True! (I hope)

TPBM bought a new orchid today


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 5, 2013)

False, but tomorrow! 
TPBM hasn't been sick in 5 years, but thinks they feel something coming on! Eeek!


----------



## Clark (Oct 6, 2013)

false. 

tpbm's Indian name is Runs with Beer.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 17, 2013)

Clark said:


> false.
> 
> tpbm's Indian name is Runs with Beer.



You must have gotten the bad back from only carrying a beer in one hand; balance prevents injuries

False

Tpbm yesterday went rock hunting at high altitude, saw a lizard without a tail and thinks they heard serpentine maracas off-trail (but didn't jump out to look). They also had some braised elk for dinner (plus some rhubarb, strawberry raspberry pie with van ice cream)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 28, 2013)

Was true

Tpbm has some co-workers' venison in cooler they have to take care of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Nov 5, 2013)

false.

tpbm has never voted.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 5, 2013)

True.

TPBM can't wait for eggnog & eggnog flavored things.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 5, 2013)

True. Its already out in stores

TPBM would like winter to go away

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane (Nov 6, 2013)

False, we're experiencing summer now in Africa.

TPBM would like Phragmipedium kovachii


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2013)

True.

TPBM has killed Phrag kovachii!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2013)

False

Tpbm just got the new seedling list from Troy Meyers and bought a seedling
https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/founditems.php?view=seedlings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laurel (Dec 15, 2013)

true. Actually I bought two

tpbm asks for orchids for christmas


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2013)

true.
Tpbm bought 2 bags of cat food last night; only to find S.O. had akso bought a bag!


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2013)

false. 

tpbm wishes everyone Merry Christmas.


----------



## Hera (Dec 25, 2013)

True. Merry Christmas everyone!

TPBM will start a Merry Christas everyone thread.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2013)

False, we are non-secular.
TPBM has a 3 paycheck month coming; so there will be new orchids!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2013)

Hmm, maybe; may also be three-check month, but remember the next month may be short! (Only 1) not sure about the orchid buying unless I do go to the nnjos show mid-month

Tpbm is at work watering little agastache and malva plants, and looking up test variety pictures of amaryllis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Dec 30, 2013)

false.


tpbm can hear duck hunters right now.
sounds like a good day...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2013)

false. 
TPBM is saving for 4 shows worth of purchaces in the next few months,


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 2, 2014)

False - maybe one

Tpbm is heading to work for a half-hour even though it's a day off, because of request of manager


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Jan 2, 2014)

TPBM , and the one above him/her, STILL doesn't know anything about the DC Paph Forum.


----------



## limuhead (Jan 4, 2014)

Not sure about that one
TPBM wants the micranthum alba bud I saw today to open before I go back home so I can post a picture of it on slippertalk!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2014)

True, and for it to be in your shopping bag! :wink:
TPBM will eBuy some Paphs tonight.


----------



## Clark (Jan 20, 2014)

false.

tpbm has airline tickets to a warm destination.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 20, 2014)

I wish! 

tpbm is waiting for their wife to come round and pick them up from work so they don't have to walk home in the snow...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2014)

False.
TPBM is wondering if they can go to an orchid event 4-1/2 hours away w/out going 2 more hours to visit a parent.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmm, tough call

Tpbm has a new work supervisor and soon a new co-worker who used to be a former co-worker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2014)

True

Tpbm wants to be some where warmer right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Feb 10, 2014)

False. Three shirts a day is enough.

tpbm bought orchids at a roadside stand recently.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 10, 2014)

False. Orchids at a roadside stand in Iowa wouldn't take the heat of indoor growing.

tpbm is going to set a biology exam. Mwhahaha...


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 17, 2014)

false


tpbm likes Paphs


----------



## limuhead (Mar 18, 2014)

True!
The person below me is coming to the Kunia Orchid Show in Wahiawa Hawaii and going to buy all my expensive select Cattleya and Laelia species so I can buy more Phrag flasks...


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 19, 2014)

True - if tpam buys me a round-trip ticket to the islands (or maybe even a one-way) 

Tpbm will be happy when their cold/allergy thing is gone (over 1.5 wks)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 24, 2014)

True

Tpbm just got back from dentist where receptionist didn't bother to check first whether or not insurance was accepted by them (it wasn't, but didn't learn until everything was done)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Mar 25, 2014)

false. but my dentist in not in my plan for 2014, so I need a new tooth doctor. 

tpbm is hydrating Pinus radiata bark for repotting, overnite.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 29, 2014)

False, TPBY doesn't even know what Pinus radiata bark is...

TPBM hasn't posted on ST much recently, but still lurks occasionally.


----------



## Clark (Apr 20, 2014)

nice to know...

tpbm will be looking high and low next month, for pikas and American Dipper.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2014)

False but have fun!

Tpbm is waiting for the water to come back on in the greenhouse/apartment complex, while it is pouring rain outsude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jun 16, 2014)

false.

tpbm just found out Shaggy's voice was done by Casey Kasem.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 18, 2014)

! True

Tpbm keeps typing 'tpbm' into their phone and the stupid spellcheck insists on changing it to 'tomb' every time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> ! True
> 
> Tpbm keeps typing 'tpbm' into their phone and the stupid spellcheck insists on changing it to 'tomb' every time
> 
> ...


Well, not that word, but true for many others the iPhone doesn't recognize!

TPBM spent a couple hours in the greenhouse with thunder & lightening, and rain pouring off the roof.


----------



## kellyincville (Jun 18, 2014)

False.

TPBM wishes there was rain to cool off some of this heat wave!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 19, 2014)

True but looks like you are getting some as I type

Tpbm has some celebrity and San Marzano leftover plants from work to plant at home tonight


----------



## Clark (Jul 12, 2014)

false.

tpbm has fresh, home baked blueberry muffins for today.


----------



## kellyincville (Jul 12, 2014)

False, though a blueberry muffin would be pretty great right now.

Tpbm is going to forage for wineberries later this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2014)

Clark said:


> tpbm has fresh, home baked blueberry muffins for today.



It took me a few hours after reading this the first time to remember where those blueberries came from 

False

Tpbm doesn't know what wine berries are, but would like to find out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyincville (Jul 15, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubus_phoenicolasius

They are widely naturalized in our area and like to grow near wild blackberries. To me they are like a smaller, more delicate and flavorful raspberry. They have a very small window for picking before the bears, etc get to them.

Tpbm wishes they didn't have to go to work today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 17, 2014)

True. (After you described wine berries I know what they are and they like coastal area here but don't think they grow in upstate ny)

Tpbm came home yesterday to find two cows in side yard, who were often being amorous. Roommate didn't know where they came from and landlord didn't either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2014)

false.

tpbm has tickets to the Antique Roadshow in NYC.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2014)

False but let me know when you are coming so we can do dinner! 
TPBM is going to the Parkfest at Parkside, Ottsville, PA.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 25, 2014)

Maybe Sunday

Tp here still owes tpam money for orchids but may have some diatomite and or plant carts for them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2014)

False but,..diatomite!:drool: 
TPBM is reduced to recycling diatomite from old mixes.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2014)

Not yet, thank goodness!

TPBM finally finished repotting Paphs and Phrags. Yay!


----------



## Clark (Aug 5, 2014)

false.

tpbm is thinking about making a cross with their Phrags.


----------



## Hera (Aug 5, 2014)

False.

TPBM is thinking about building an ark to save their paphs from the torrents of rain that have continued to fall all summer.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 5, 2014)

false, not so much rain here this year


tpbm hasn't been to SlipperTalk in months, for some reason...


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 5, 2014)

False, that sure isn't me.

tpbm is trying to avoid doing the admin for their academic review.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 9, 2014)

False 

Tpbm is making homemade yogurt on the side roof in a baked bean crock


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 13, 2014)

False. Sounds good though!

TPBM is wondering which orchid show to go to next.


----------



## Clark (Aug 22, 2014)

false.

tpbm gave away a nice orchid today.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 22, 2014)

No, not today. Maybe next week.

TPBM just finished washing the lower windows and cleaning the screens in her greenhouse, and is amazed at how nice it looks!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 23, 2014)

False. But I'm very jealous!

(Post a update pic if you get the chance)

TPBM orchids are enjoying the day outside.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 26, 2014)

true!

tpbm just got back from a delightful beach week and is a little bummed to go back to work


----------



## Clark (Aug 29, 2014)

false.

tpbm knows summer went by too fast.


----------



## Stella (Aug 29, 2014)

True!!!
TPBM has just returned from vacations in Alaska .....


----------



## daniella3d (Aug 30, 2014)

False! but I wish. I always wanted to visit Alaska.

tpbm wish he or she would win at the lotto...now I am sure to get a true lol!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 31, 2014)

True! Though I don't play 

Tpbm had yucca root along with many other tasty things at a Guatemalan wedding reception last night


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 2, 2014)

false, but i walked past a yucca today

tpbm is ready for a nap


----------



## Clark (Sep 5, 2014)

false.

tpbm is happy the seats don't recline on their next flight.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 7, 2014)

Probably will be 

Tpbm is riding the 35 mile loop of the NYC century bike tour at this moment


----------



## Clark (Oct 9, 2014)

false. Looking good Charles!
if things go well tomorrow, might bike ride Old Mine Rd Sunday or Monday with the wife.

tpbm needs a tank full of luck tomorrow.


----------



## Clark (Oct 10, 2014)

true.

tpbm's underground fuel tank had no holes, and is free and clear of any liability.


----------



## kellyincville (Oct 11, 2014)

True. But fortunately that possibility hadn't really crossed my mind. 

TPBM is debating whether going to the farmers market in the rain is worth it this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 12, 2014)

False sun is out today and

Tpbm will be editing and uploading awards/show pictures from last weeks show


----------



## Clark (Oct 25, 2014)

false.

tpbm has driven over the Hogsback, on Highway 12.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 25, 2014)

False
TPBM was at TPAM's house last week!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 27, 2014)

false

tpbm is excited for the Massachusetts Orchid Society Show this weekend!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 27, 2014)

False.

tpbm is excited for the Wisconsin Area Killifish Organization Show this weekend.


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2014)

false everyone else knows that everyone else in wisconsin will be somewhere watching the packers (or using little fish to ice fish for bigger fish or something like that)  jk have fun!

tpbm messed up on an online government form today and will likely take weeks to get ahold of a real person so it can be corrected


----------



## Clark (Nov 3, 2014)

false. my wife fills them out.

tpbm has purchased an annual National Parks pass, at one time or another.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 3, 2014)

false


tpbm just made a difficult decision


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2014)

I guess; whether or not to have my stored futon mattress steam cleaned or buy a new one (a cheap new one is not much more than renting a cleaner)

Tpbm likes odd plants like Hawaiian tree ferns and papyrus 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Nov 20, 2014)

true.

tpbm watched Fat Albert in the mid seventies.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2014)

hhey hHey hHEY!!!

Tpbm has to unpack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Jan 13, 2015)

false.

tpbm just beat William Shatner's best price by 19.8%


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 25, 2015)

False

Tpbm is debating making some biscuits to go with their ham and bean stew


----------



## Marco (Apr 27, 2015)

False - 

TPBM just got back on the forum after a couple of years and is looking to get back into the groove with some new plants.


----------



## Clark (Apr 29, 2015)

false.

tpbm had lunch with someone from Slippertalk yesterday.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2015)

Was true

Tpbm recently mailed out some slippertalk auction orchids


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, true.

TPBM keeps saying she is going to stop buying orchids. But doesn't.


----------



## Marco (Apr 30, 2015)

Semi true...

TPBM went to the Rangers / Capital opening game. And it was terrible. this person can't believe the capitals won with 1 second left.


----------



## troy (May 1, 2015)

Irrelevant the game of all teams, Capital, the first letter of the team 

marco to the person below me


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 27, 2015)

Idk

Tpbm weighed themselves before and after thanksgiving dinner, and gained nearly 6 lbs!
(Ouch)


----------



## Clark (Dec 31, 2015)

no need. I blew up like balloon.

tpbm thinks Bill Cosby should join the Clinton campaign trail.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2015)

False, although that still wouldn't help the anchor the GOP is attaching itself to!
TPBM will take advantage of sale noted on STF.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 6, 2016)

Probably not

Tpbm had an excellent pulled pork sandwich at a Dallas airport restaurant recently


Elmer Nj


----------



## troy (Jan 6, 2016)

Tbpm is betty white, and she does not like pulled pork, tofu pork at the dallas airport


----------



## Clark (Jan 15, 2016)

false.

tpbm had dinner with someone on the forum not so long ago.


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2016)

False. TPBM is surprised we are still doing this after 8 years!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 10, 2016)

True!

Tpbm gained a few pounds just from the covered dish dinner last night (soooo good! Almost couldn't breath for a bit while sitting and felt sugar bust later on)


Elmer Nj


----------



## Clark (Mar 26, 2016)

I gained a few #s

tpbm is getting a flask of Don Wimber for his b-day.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 13, 2016)

false


tpbm has been eating way too much candy lately


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 26, 2016)

False

Tpbm is a few thousand miles out of town and in the land of red and green chiles (and pistachios/pecans)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 27, 2016)

False and enviable.

TPBM is grading anatomy lab reports... sigh. (and procrastinating.)


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 27, 2017)

False

Tpbm is baking one of the recipes found in the favorite recipes megathread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2020)

Soon maybe...

Any new people like to give this a try?

tpbm is going to enjoy Labor Day with some kind of meat and no laboring


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 7, 2020)

True.

TPBM is going to place a massive order from Wenqing Perner and be hella satisfied when it arrives.


----------



## NewYorkBuilt (Sep 7, 2020)

False, but I did drive 60 miles and a half-hour ferry ride to J&L's Open House (pandemic pathological cabin fever) for my birthday and dropped hundreds on miniatures...like so many hors d'oeuvres on my plate!

TPBM harbors a secret magnificent obsession having nothing to do with orchids.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 8, 2020)

Somebody pipped me to the post while I was writning - so have to quote the post, I answered to: 

" TPBM is going to place a massive order from Wenqing Perner and be hella satisfied when it arrives."

So true!

Though, maybe with the qualification, that this time he will go for quality rather than quantity! (the end result on his bank statement will be exactly the same!)

TPBM is in dire need of immediately taking contact to his sponsor and joining the next meeting in PA (Paphioholics Anonymous)!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2020)

False! My plant addictions have severely abated in recent years 

tpbm is not polarized to present political parties


----------

